# On this day...



## KenOC

It might be interesting to have a thread recognizing the significant things that happened on each day of the year. Musical or otherwise. Here's today's, for November 11.

On this day in 1918 – World War I: Germany signs an armistice agreement with the Allies in a railroad car in the forest of Compiègne, France. The fighting officially ends at 11:00 a.m. (the eleventh hour in the eleventh month on the eleventh day) and this is annually honored with a two-minute silence.

Of soldiers alone, ten million had died.


----------



## Art Rock

KenOC said:


> It might be interesting to have a thread recognizing the significant things that happened on each day of the year. Musical or otherwise. Here's today's, for November 11.
> 
> On this day in 1918 - World War I: Germany signs an armistice agreement with the Allies in a railroad car in the forest of Compiègne, France. The fighting officially ends at 11:00 a.m. (the eleventh hour in the eleventh month on the eleventh day) and this is annually honored with a two-minute silence.
> 
> Of soldiers alone, ten million had died.


On the morning of the armistice itself, the generals on both sides, even though they knew very well that fighting would stop at 11AM, kept sending troops into battle, killing over 10000 on that day alone. War criminals that have never been brought to justice.


----------



## Manxfeeder

From All Quiet on the Western Front:

"He fell in October, 1918, on a day that was so quiet and still on the whole front, that the army report confined itself to the single sentence: All quiet on the Western Front. He had fallen forward and lay on the earth as though sleeping. Turning him over one saw that he could not have suffered long; his face had an expression of calm, as though almost glad the end had come."

The film version is equally as poignant:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

It is really a pity you did not start this thread two days earlier, on November 9th, the anniversary of the fall of the Berlin Wall and Europe's final victory over communism.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, November 12, in 1912 – The frozen bodies of Robert Scott and his men are found on the Ross Ice Shelf in Antarctica.

To anybody -- if you're interested in our history, simply enter the date (e.g., "November 12") into Wiki and you'll get a list of things that happened. Select one that you feel is important or interesting, and paste it into this thread as a new post.


----------



## EricABQ

Nov. 12, 1942. World War II: The Naval Battle of Guadalcanal between Japanese and American forces begins near Guadalcanal. The battle lasts for three days and ends with an American victory.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Great idea for a thread! I hope to contribute when I can.


----------



## mstar

Today I got my piano tuned. That is a significant event.


----------



## KenOC

This day, 13 November 1947 -- The Soviet Union completed development of the AK-47, one of the first proper assault rifles. This is still a popular weapon in schools and elsewhere.


----------



## Taggart

KenOC said:


> This day, 13 November 1947 -- The Soviet Union completed development of the AK-47, one of the first proper assault rifles. This is still a popular weapon in schools and elsewhere.


I am sure Andy Murray and others from Dunblane would not be amused by this.


----------



## Pip

KenOC said:


> This day, 13 November 1947 -- The Soviet Union completed development of the AK-47, one of the first proper assault rifles. This is still a popular weapon in schools and elsewhere.


I find the reference to "schools" tasteless, to say the least. Coming from that area(Dumblane) myself, it is still a very difficult subject to use in this way.


----------



## EricABQ

November 13, 1982: Ray "Boom Boom" Mancini defeats Korea's Duk Koo Kim in a boxing match in Las Vegas, and Kim dies four days later as a result of head injuries he sustained in the fight. 

I remember watching this fight back when they actually showed boxing on free tv.

A very sad story.


----------



## Couac Addict

EricABQ said:


> "Boom Boom" Mancini defeats Korea's Duk Koo Kim in a boxing match


...before or after he scored _Moon River_?


----------



## Manxfeeder

In 354, St. Augustine was born. Of course, he didn't start out a saint; his Confessions are pretty interesting.


----------



## shangoyal

Jawaharlal Nehru was born today in 1889. He was the first prime minister of India.

But somehow, because of that, Children's Day is observed in India. Apparently he loved children a lot. I don't want to be too cynical, but that has always sounded like some weak and hollow propaganda to me!


----------



## KenOC

Today, November 14 in 1862: American President Abraham Lincoln approves General Ambrose Burnside's plan to capture the Confederate capital at Richmond, Virginia, leading to the Battle of Fredericksburg.


----------



## Taggart

Enough death and destruction yet. Let's have a whale of a time

1792 - Capt George Vancouver is first Englishman to enter San Francisco Bay - the *other *famous Norfolk -------lad
1851 - Herman Melville's novel "Moby Dick" was first published in the U.S. 
1896 - The speed limit for horseless carriages in Britain was raised from 4 mph (2 mph in towns) to
-------14 mph. It was marked by the first London to Brighton Car Run


----------



## Winterreisender

On 14th November 565 (1448 years ago today), Justinian died. Justinian is variously called "the last of the Romans" since he was the last Byzantine Emperor who made serious efforts to reclaim the West. As a result, his death is sometimes used as a marker for the end of the Western Roman Empire. Despite his mightily impressive building works and his influential treatises on law, Justinian was essentially a failure (although it didn't help that his reign saw the worst plague in all of antiquity). 

Nevertheless... an important date in ancient history I think.


----------



## Ingélou

Winterreisender said:


> On 14th November 565 (1448 years ago today), Justinian died. Justinian is variously called "the last of the Romans" since he was the last Byzantine Emperor who made serious efforts to reclaim the West. As a result, his death is sometimes used as a marker for the end of the Western Roman Empire. Despite his mightily impressive building works and his influential treatises on law, Justinian was essentially a failure (although it didn't help that his reign saw the worst plague in all of antiquity).
> 
> Nevertheless... an important date in ancient history I think.


 Reminds me of the Bob Dylan lyrics: 'She knows there's no success like failure, and that failure's no success at all.'
And she should know - 'she has an Egyptian ring that sparkles before she speaks'!!!


----------



## Pip

Much more important fellow posters, on this day in 1922, the BBC begins regular transmissions from London.


----------



## Weston

From Wikipedia

Nov. 14, 1900 – birth of Aaron Copland, American composer


----------



## Taggart

Weston said:


> From Wikipedia
> 
> Nov. 14, 1900 - birth of Aaron Copland, American composer


Hate to say it, that's got a thread of its own.


----------



## Ukko

shangoyal said:


> Jawaharlal Nehru was born today in 1889. He was the first prime minister of India.
> 
> But somehow, because of that, Children's Day is observed in India. Apparently he loved children a lot. I don't want to be too cynical, but that has always sounded like some weak and hollow propaganda to me!


In the West, Nehru's principles are often confused with M. Gandhi's. In India, Nehru was a wheel. The memories of wheels get greased.


----------



## Manxfeeder

Today is Beethoven's father's birthday. I don't think too many people are celebrating that.


----------



## Wood

Chippie Sweats! 

KenOC wasn't condoning the utilisation of these items in a place of learning.


----------



## EricABQ

November 15, 1864 – American Civil War: Union General William Tecumseh Sherman burns Atlanta, Georgia and starts Sherman's March to the Sea.

Lots of neo-confederates still haven't gotten over that little event.

But, the way I see it, it just proves the one absolute truth about war: It is better to win than to lose.


----------



## Taggart

EricABQ said:


> But, the way I see it, it just proves the one absolute truth about war: It is better to win than to lose.


Still too much bloodshed. Thing is, losing often makes for a better film - Gone with the Wind - for example - or The Alamo. (See also the official site.)

Also, why not Leonard Bernstein's Philharmonic debut makes front-page news? (1943)

Or, if you like a bit of celebrity gossip, Pope Clemens VII tells Henry VIII to end relationship with Anna Boleyn. (1532)

Or famous deaths Gluck (1787) or Mantovani (1980) (Stop that cheering at back, at once!)


----------



## KenOC

EricABQ said:


> November 15, 1864 - American Civil War: Union General William Tecumseh Sherman burns Atlanta, Georgia and starts Sherman's March to the Sea.


I posted on this as well, 10 or 11 hours ago. That post seems to have been deleted. ???


----------



## EricABQ

KenOC said:


> I posted on this as well, 10 or 11 hours ago. That post seems to have been deleted. ???


Obviously a neo-confederate conspiracy.

Perhaps one of the mods is a bitter Atlantan.


----------



## Taggart

KenOC said:


> I posted on this as well, 10 or 11 hours ago. That post seems to have been deleted. ???


Nope. There are no deleted posts on this thread according to our records. Are you sure you posted? I have had the experience of "liking" something only to find that it hasn't taken - the internet is a strange and wonderful place with a mind of its own.


----------



## KenOC

Thanks Taggart. One to many Cuba libres no doubt!

16 November 1904 -- English engineer John Ambrose Fleming receives a patent for the thermionic valve (vacuum tube), giving birth to modern electronics. That is the world we live in today.


----------



## Taggart

1724 Jack Sheppard, Stepney born highwayman, was hanged at Tyburn in front of 200,000 spectators.

1848 Frédéric Chopin gave his last public performance at London’s Guildhall. He played on, despite illness and an uninterested audience who spent most of the evening in the refreshment areas.

Fairly obvious what the London crowd wanted then.

Bit of a coincidence considering yesterday's topics - 1960 Clark Gable dies.

1952 - In the Peanuts comic strip, Lucy first held a football for Charlie Brown. That defines the world we live in for some people too.

Fascinating in regard to a previous topic. I clicked post and was just about to leave, when I suddenly noticed that my post hadn't been accepted because the server was busy - weird.


----------



## KenOC

Two biggies today, November 17:

1869 -- In Egypt, the Suez Canal, linking the Mediterranean Sea with the Red Sea, is inaugurated.

1947 -- American scientists John Bardeen and Walter Houser Brattain observe the basic principles of the transistor, a key element for the electronics revolution of the 20th century.


----------



## Taggart

The pace of progress - 43 years from valve to transistor and look where we are now.

Some beauties.

The ultimate read my lips moment:

1973 - U.S. President Nixon told an Associated Press managing editors meeting in Orlando, FL, "people have got to know whether or not their president is a crook. Well, I'm not a crook."

Other major events

1558 - Elizabeth I ascended the English throne upon the death of Queen Mary Tudor.

1880 - The first three British female graduates received their Bachelor of Arts degrees from London University.

1904 - The first underwater submarine journey was taken, from Southampton, England, to the Isle of Wight.

1913 - The steamship Louise became the first ship to travel through the Panama Canal.

1913 - In Germany, Kaiser Wilhelm banned the armed forces from dancing the tango. That one conjures up some *weird *images.


----------



## Winterreisender

On this day in 1532, a famous incident in the Spanish conquest of Peru took place. The Inca Emperor Atahualpa is defeated at the battle of Battle of Cajamarca by Francisco Pizarro (Nov 16th). Then the following day (Nov 17th) Atahualpa, fearing execution, offers to fill a large room with gold and another will silver in exchange for his life. The Spanish accept, smashing up Inca treasures in the process so that more gold and silver can fit in the room. This "ransom room" survives today as something of a tourist attraction. (A few months later, Atahualpa is killed anyway).

In other news, in the year 9 AD the Roman Emperor Vespasian is born, the great leader responsible for the conquest of Judea and for ending the first Civil War of the imperial period. He was also the man who started work on the Colloseum!


----------



## Flamme

Serbo-Russian March, an orchestral composition by Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky also known as Slavonic March, was premiered in Moscow on this day (November 17th) in 1876. The composition was inspired by the events of the Serbo-Turkish war in 1876 when a large number of Russian volunteers fought on the side of the Serbs. Nikolai Rubinstein, Tchaikovsky's close friend, asked him to write a composition which would be performed at a benefit concert for Russian soldiers wounded in that war. Spurred by patriotism, Tchaikovsky wrote this piece and conducted the orchestra himself. The first part of this piece describes the suffering of Serbs under the Turkish occupation, in which Tchaikovsky used the two Serbian folk songs - "Sunce jarko, ne sijaš jednako" (Bright sun, you do not shine equally) and "Rado ide Srbin u vojnike" (Gladly does the Serb become a soldier). Then, there is a part that describes the crimes in the Balkans, which replaces the part that describes the gathering of Russian volunteers. The third part describes the Serbian cries for help, while the final section describes the Russian volunteers marching to assist the Serbs.


----------



## Aramis

KenOC said:


> 1869 -- In Egypt, the Suez Canal, linking the Mediterranean Sea with the Red Sea, is inaugurated.


You can't fool people, bellborrom already told us the truth


----------



## KenOC

November 18, 1926 -- George Bernard Shaw refused to accept the money for his Nobel Prize, saying, "I can forgive Alfred Nobel for inventing dynamite, but only a fiend in human form could have invented the Nobel Prize."


----------



## Taggart

It was the best of times, it was the worst of times

1936 - Germany and Italy recognized the Spanish government of Francisco Franco. 
1976 - The parliament of Spain approved a bill that established a democracy after 37 years of dictatorship.

1307 - William Tell shoots apple off his son's head
1978 - In Jonestown, Guyana, Reverend Jim Jones persuaded his followers to commit suicide by drinking a death potion. Some people were shot to death. 914 cult members were left dead including over 200 children. 


Some good films

1928 - The first successful sound-synchronized animated cartoon premiered in New York. It was Walt Disney's "Steamboat Willie," starring Mickey Mouse.
1959 - William Wyler's "Ben-Hur" premiered at Loew's Theater in New York City's Times Square.


----------



## EricABQ

A couple from the States:

The Nov. 18, 1963 edition of the Huntley-Brinkley Report featured a report on Beatlemania in England by correspondent Edwin Newman. It was the Beatles' first appearance on American television and hasn't been seen anywhere since it aired half a century ago. The video no longer exists.



2003 – The Massachusetts Supreme Judicial Court rules 4 to 3 in Goodridge v. Department of Public Health that the state's ban on same-sex marriage is unconstitutional and gives the state legislature 180 days to change the law making Massachusetts the first state in the United States to grant marriage rights to same-sex couples.


----------



## KenOC

Today, 19 November 1942 -- Soviet Union forces under General Georgy Zhukov launch the Operation Uranus counterattacks at Stalingrad, turning the tide of the battle in the USSR's favor. Some consider this the beginning of the end for Germany in WW II.


----------



## EricABQ

A controversy that rocked Western civilization to it's very core came to a conclusion on this day in 1990:

– Pop group Milli Vanilli are stripped of their Grammy Award because the duo did not sing at all on the Girl You Know It's True album. Session musicians had provided all the vocals.


----------



## Flamme

1997 - The U.S. premiere of Sir Paul McCartney's "Standing Stone" was played in Carnegie Hall by St. Luke's Orchestra.

2001 - Jools Holland's album "Small World Big Band" was released. George Harrison's "Horse to the Water" appeared on the album.

2002 - George Harrison's album "Brainwashed" was released.


----------



## Taggart

Some famous deaths:

Wolfe Tone 1798
Schubert 1828
Joe Hill 1915

Following on from that

1995 - Bruce Springsteen's thirteenth album, "The Ghost of Tom Joad," was released.

Other bits

1544 - Pope Paul III opens council of Trente
1620 - Mayflower reaches Cape Cod & explores the coast


----------



## KenOC

Edward Everett delivered his "Gettysburg Oration" as part of the dedication of Soldiers' National Cemetery in Gettyburg, PA. Pres. Abraham Lincoln was present and also delivered some brief dedicatory remarks.

(thanks carnola!)


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 20 November 1974 -- The United States Department of Justice files its final anti-trust suit against AT&T Corporation. This suit later leads to the breakup of AT&T and its Bell System. One result is that today you can actually own your own telephone in the US. Some of us are old enough to remember otherwise!


----------



## Winterreisender

On this day in 284 AD, the so-called "Crisis of the Third Century" ends as Diocletian becomes Roman Emperor. After a long series of soldier-emperors, many of whom scarcely last a year, Diocletian brings back stability (at least temporarily) with his Tetrarchy, a new system of four-man rule.

In other news, in 1945 the Nuremberg Trials began.


----------



## Taggart

1789 - New Jersey became the first state to ratify the first ten amendments to the United States Constitution (the Bill of Rights). 

1947 Philip Mountbatten marries Princess Elizabeth - becomes Duke of Edinburgh on the eve of the wedding.

!975 Franco dies.


----------



## EricABQ

Winterreisender said:


> In other news, in 1945 the Nuremberg Trials began.


Speer should have hung with the rest of them. Not sure how he managed to avoid that fate.


----------



## EricABQ

Here is something that happened on this very day (as in today, 2013):

Joseph Paul Franklin, a white supremacist who targeted blacks and Jews in a cross-country killing spree from 1977 to 1980 and the man who shot Hustler publisher Larry Flynt, was executed Wednesday by the state of Missouri. Flynt has been paralyzed from the waist down since the shooting.


----------



## KenOC

Today, 21 November in 1967 -- Vietnam War: American General William Westmoreland tells news reporters: "I am absolutely certain that whereas in 1965 the enemy was winning, today he is certainly losing." Some years earlier, in 164 BCE, Judas Maccabaeus, son of Mattathias of the Hasmonean family, restored the Temple in Jerusalem. This event is commemorated each year by the festival of Hanukkah.


----------



## Taggart

1695 - Henry Purcell, English composer (Indian Queen), dies.

1877 - Thomas A. Edison announced the invention of his phonograph. 

1973 - U.S. President Richard M. Nixon's attorney, J. Fred Buzhardt, announced the presence of an 18½-minute gap in one of the White House tape recordings related to the Watergate case. 

1963 - U.S. President John F. Kennedy and his wife, Jacqueline, arrived in San Antonio, TX. They were beginning a two-day tour of Texas that would end in Dallas. 

Watch this space.


----------



## EricABQ

1980 – A deadly fire breaks out at the MGM Grand Hotel in Paradise, Nevada (now Bally's Las Vegas). 87 people are killed and more than 650 are injured in the worst disaster in Nevada history.

My personal disasters in Vegas have always been limited to the financial kind.


----------



## Winterreisender

On this day in 1953, the skull of Piltdown Man, the "missing link" between humans and apes, is officially declared by the British Natural History Museum to be a fake. A huge blow for evolutionists everywhere, I'm sure.

In other news, for those who enjoy celebrating pointless made-up holidays, today is the 40th annual "World Hello Day," the objective of which is to say hello to ten or more strangers, in order to preserve world peace, or something...


----------



## Aramis

Winterreisender said:


> A huge blow for evolutionists everywhere, I'm sure.


You mean that all of them grabbed their heads in desperation, crying "oh no, my genetic connection with apes has been put to question! I can't stand it, adieu... cruel world!" and jumped through the windows?


----------



## Winterreisender

Aramis said:


> You mean that all of them grabbed their heads in desperation, crying "oh no, my genetic connection with apes has been put to question! I can't stand it, adieu... cruel world!" and jumped through the windows?


Well I hope not. At the time, it was of course a blow as 40 years' scholarship had been spent pursuing a false lead, as it were. Now the whole affair is pretty irrelevant, but you still see creationists point to Piltdown hoax as an example of the insincerity in paleontological research... or something like that.


----------



## KenOC

Today, 22 November 1963 -- In Dallas, Texas, US President John F. Kennedy is assassinated and Texas Governor John Connally is seriously wounded. Suspect Lee Harvey Oswald is later captured and charged with the murder of both the President and police officer J. D. Tippit. Oswald is shot two days later by Jack Ruby while in police custody.


----------



## Taggart

Also died on the same day

CS Lewis - Christian apologist, children's writer, scholar and Christian.
Aldous Huxley - writer and prophet of the counter culture

Other events

1990, British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher, having failed to win re-election of the Conservative Party leadership on the first ballot, announced her resignation. 

1968 - The Beatles released their double album called "The Beatles" (a.k.a. "The White Album"). 
1994 - "The Black Album" was released by Prince.


----------



## Flamme

http://www.dallasnews.com/news/jfk50/
One the last great leaders of the free world RIP


----------



## Taggart

It is the first time in fifty years that Dallas has marked the Anniversary. You can still go to the Texas Book Depository which is now a museum and there's a special web cam giving you a view from the sixth floor. The news paper article you quote is designed to refute the story  that the school children cheered when the news was announced. This was made a lot of in the British press at the time as indication of the mood in Texas.


----------



## EricABQ

In hindsight, the convertable was probably a bad choice.


----------



## samurai

On this day, some 50 years ago, our President was assassinated in Dallas.


----------



## Flamme

Taggart said:


> It is the first time in fifty years that Dallas has marked the Anniversary. You can still go to the Texas Book Depository which is now a museum and there's a special web cam giving you a view from the sixth floor. The news paper article you quote is designed to refute the story  that the school children cheered when the news was announced. This was made a lot of in the British press at the time as indication of the mood in Texas.


It was a great show on National Geographic last couple of days of kennedy's rise and fall tonite there is movie about his assassination...http://www.usatoday.com/story/life/tv/2013/11/07/jfk-assassination-anniversary-tv-programs/3426879/ With Rob Lowe... My dad often says about him and we are not Americans that he was a last president who looked like ''human being'' like a real man, brave but also witty and wise...It was a great sadness in my country SFRJ too... The m ore and more i dig into it i realise that behind the murders were some really wicked and aggressive dark individuals however cheesy that sounds, forces of utter darkness...Something really happens whenever i watch his last moments on screen some deep and heavy sadness comes over me and i almost cry, then i wonder if there is paradise and if he is there, sounds strange but he is the person i would like to meet and talk with, in the afterlife ... Some person interviewed in the documentary says that with his death ''the youth died'' and it seems true to me, to be killed in such manner like a dog in the street, brain spilled out, horror, for no real reason except maybe cover operations of the black circles in CIA, Mafia and maybe some communist groups that cant be ruled out either... I think about how he felt and i think his last thoughts were ''What did *I* do to deserve *This*?''


----------



## EricABQ

On this very day (as in today) the Dow closed above 16,000 for the first time.

_-checks 401k accounts-_

Nope, still can't retire.


----------



## Taggart

No wonder, in comparative (or real) terms, (allowing for inflation) we're probably worse off than in 2007.


----------



## KenOC

This day, 23 November 1924 -- Edwin Hubble's discovery that Andromeda, previously believed to be a nebula within our galaxy, is actually another galaxy, and that the Milky Way is only one of many such galaxies in the universe, was first published in a newspaper.


----------



## Taggart

1963 Dr Who screened in the UK. The first series An Unearthly Child was set in the stone age. The Daleks didn't appear until just before Christmas.

1585 - Thomas Tallis, composer, dies
1889 - The first jukebox made its debut in San Francisco, at the Palais Royale Saloon.


----------



## KenOC

Today, November 24 in 1859: Charles Darwin publishes "On the Origin of Species."

And in 1971: During a severe thunderstorm over Washington state, a hijacker calling himself Dan Cooper (AKA D. B. Cooper) parachutes from a Northwest Orient Airlines plane with $200,000 in ransom money. He has never been found.


----------



## Taggart

1572 - John Knox, Scottish preacher, dies at about 67

1963 Lee Harvey Oswald JFK's assassinator shot dead by Jack Ruby 
1871 National Rifle Association organized (NYC)
1874 Joseph F Glidden patents barbed wire


----------



## Flamme

Taggart said:


> 1572 - John Knox, Scottish preacher, dies at about 67
> 
> *1963 Lee Harvey Oswald JFK's assassinator shot dead by Jack Ruby*
> 1871 National Rifle Association organized (NYC)
> 1874 Joseph F Glidden patents barbed wire


Act of ''patriotism''? Doubt it.


----------



## KenOC

November 25: On this day in 1491 the siege of Granada, the last Moorish stronghold in Spain, begins. Granada falls and the Moors are expelled entirely from Spain the following year. Those suspected of secretly holding to Islam among the forced converts, or Moriscos, are persecuted for many years by the Inquisition. Finally, almost all Moriscos are expelled from Spain in the early 1600s. Ethnic cleansing is nothing new.


----------



## Taggart

Angelo Giuseppe Roncalli (Pope John XXIII) born 1881
Isaac Watts, British hymn writer died 1748
Upton Sinclair died 1968
Anthony Burgess died 1993


----------



## Manxfeeder

Rudolph the Red Nosed Reindeer appeared on the music charts in 1949, which was a big deal to everyone under 12. 
The Beatles' White Album was released in the US, which was a big deal to everyone under 30.
Amy Grant was born today, which is a big deal to some people in Nashville.
Paul Desmond was born today, which is a big deal to, uh, me.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 26 November 1863 -- President Abraham Lincoln proclaims November 26 as a national Thanksgiving Day in the United States, to be celebrated annually on the final Thursday of November (since 1941, on the fourth Thursday).


----------



## Taggart

1789 - U.S. President Washington set aside this day to observe the adoption of the Constitution of the United States. 

1922 - In Egypt, Howard Carter peered into the tomb of King Tutankhamen. 

1942 - The motion picture "Casablanca" had its world premiere at the Hollywood Theater in New York City. 

1973 - Rose Mary Woods, told a federal court that she was responsible for the 18-1/2 minute gap in a key Watergate tape. Woods was U.S. President Nixon's personal secretary. 

1985 - The rights to Richard Nixon's autobiography were acquired by Random House for $3,000,000.


----------



## EricABQ

KenOC said:


> On this day, 26 November 1863 -- President Abraham Lincoln proclaims November 26 as a national Thanksgiving Day in the United States, to be celebrated annually on the final Thursday of November (since 1941, on the fourth Thursday).


Without doubt the greatest of the American holidays. You get 4 days off (unless your boss is an a-hole or you work in the retail insustry.) No gifts to by, it's perfectly acceptable to start drinking at 10:00 am, you can eat like a pig and no one judges you, football, and, it bears repeating, you can get day-drunk.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 27 November 1934: Bank robber Baby Face Nelson dies in a shoot-out with the FBI.


----------



## Taggart

8 - Horace, Roman poet, dies at 56
1582 William Shakespeare, aged 18, married Anne Hathaway. 
1701 - Anders Celsius was born in Sweden
1874 The birth of Chaim (Azriel) Weizmann
1942 The birth of Jimi Hendrix 

1963 - U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson delivered his first address to a joint session of Congress. 
1973 - The U.S. Senate voted to confirm Gerald R. Ford as vice president after the resignation of Spiro T. Agnew.


----------



## EricABQ

1978 – In San Francisco, California, city mayor George Moscone and openly gay city supervisor Harvey Milk are assassinated by former supervisor Dan White. Dan White served only five years in prison for the crime, but was nice enough to commit suicide shortly after his release. 

Also, it's Hilary Hahn's birthday.


----------



## KenOC

Today, 28 November 1814 -- The Times in London is for the first time printed by automatic, steam powered presses built by the German inventors Friedrich Koenig and Andreas Friedrich Bauer, signaling the beginning of the availability of newspapers to a mass audience.

Also, in 1811 Beethoven's "Emperor" Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73, premieres at the Gewandhaus in Leipzig. Well, not so named yet.


----------



## Taggart

Weird. One of the trivia sites I use has the same stories for today as yesterday.

Today's birthdays:

John Bunyan born 1628
William Blake born 1757


1919 - American-born Lady Astor was elected the first female member of the British Parliament.
1922 - Capt. Cyril Turner of the Royal Air Force gave the first public exhibition of skywriting. He spelled out, "Hello USA. Call Vanderbilt 7200" over New York's Times Square.
1925 - The Grand Ole Opry made its radio debut on station WSM. 

1963 - U.S. President Johnson announced that Cape Canaveral would be renamed Cape Kennedy in honor of his assassinated predecessor. The name was changed back to Cape Canaveral in 1973 by a vote of residents.


----------



## KenOC

Taggart said:


> 1963 - U.S. President Johnson announced that Cape Canaveral would be renamed Cape Kennedy in honor of his assassinated predecessor. The name was changed back to Cape Canaveral in 1973 by a vote of residents.


The cape is now once again Cape Canaveral. But the launch facilities remain the Kennedy Space Center.


----------



## Winterreisender

On this day in 1520 Ferdinand Magellan reaches the Pacific Ocean after successfully navigating his way through the Tierra del Fuego. Magellan names it the Pacific Ocean because of how surprisingly calm the waters were, in contrast to the stormy Cape Horn.


----------



## KenOC

Today, 29 November 1947 -- The United Nations General Assembly approves a plan for the partition of Palestine. We live with the consequences still, as do others even more directly.


----------



## Taggart

1929 - The first airplane flight over the South Pole was made by U.S. Navy Lt. Comdr. Richard E. Byrd. 
1963 - U.S. President Johnson named a commission headed by Earl Warren to investigate the assassination of President Kennedy. 
2004 - Godzilla received a star on the Hollywood Walk of Fame.

Today's Birthdays

Louisa May Alcott 1832 
Busby Berkeley 1895 
C.S. Lewis 1898 
Madeline L'Engle 1918


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 30 November 1954 -- In Sylacauga, Alabama, United States, the Hodges Meteorite crashes through a roof and hits a woman taking an afternoon nap in the only documented case of a human being hit by a rock from space.


----------



## Taggart

A good crop of birthdays, the great, the good, the funny, and the dubious:

Jonathan Swift 1667 
Mark Twain (Samuel Langhorne Clemens) 1835 
Winston Churchill (Britain) 1874 
Brownie McGhee 1915 
Efren Zimbalist, Jr. 1918 
Allan Sherman 1924 
G. Gordon Liddy 1930 
Frank Ifield 1937

And in other "news":

1782 - The United States and Britain signed preliminary peace articles in Paris, ending the Revolutionary War. 
1897 - Thomas Edison's own motion picture projector had its first commercial exhibition. 
1900 - Oscar Wilde, Irish author, dies in Paris at 46
1936 - London's famed Crystal Palace was destroyed in a fire. The structure had been constructed for the International Exhibition of 1851.


----------



## Art Rock

On this day in 2013 Charles-Valentin Alkan is the featured article of the day in Wikipedia (link).


----------



## EricABQ

November 30 is Bo Jackson's birthday. One of the greatest American athletes ever. Won the Heisman trophy, was an all-pro NFL running back, and the MVP of a Major League Baseball all-star game. His career was cut short by a degenerative hip condition.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 1 December 1941 -- Emperor Hirohito of Japan gives the final approval to initiate war against the United States.

1955 -- In Montgomery, Alabama, seamstress Rosa Parks refuses to give up her bus seat to a white man and is arrested for violating the city's racial segregation laws, an incident which leads to the Montgomery Bus Boycott.

1989 -- East Germany's parliament abolishes the constitutional provision granting the Communist Party the leading role in the state.


----------



## Taggart

1824, - The presidential election was turned over to the U.S. House of Representatives when a deadlock developed between John Quincy Adams, Andrew Jackson, William H. Crawford and Henry Clay. (Adams ended up the winner.)
1835 - Hans Christian Andersen published his first book of fairy tales. 
1956 - The Leonard Bernstein musical "Candide" opened on Broadway. The work was based on the book by Voltaire. 
1990 - British and French workers digging the Channel Tunnel finally met under the English Channel.


----------



## KenOC

Today, 2 December, in 1804: At Notre Dame Cathedral in Paris, Napoleon Bonaparte crowns himself Emperor of the French, the first French Emperor in a thousand years. Beethoven is perturbed.

In 1845: In a State of the Union message, U.S. President James K. Polk proposes that the United States should aggressively expand into the West.

In 1942: During the Manhattan Project, a team led by Enrico Fermi initiates the first self-sustaining nuclear chain reaction.


----------



## Taggart

1697 - St Paul's Cathedral re-opens in London
1823 - U.S. President James Monroe outlined his doctrine opposing European expansion in the Western Hemisphere. 
1859 Georges Seurat was born; John Brown died

1949 - Gene Autry's song "Rudolph, the Red-Nosed Reindeer," hit the record charts. 
1972 - "You're So Vain" by Carly Simon was released.


----------



## EricABQ

Two great singers of their respective generations share today as their birthday: Maria Callas and Britney Spears.


----------



## Manxfeeder

EricABQ said:


> Two great singers of their respective generations share today as their birthday: Maria Callas and Britney Spears.


How cool; Ms. Callas is on the Google opening page.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 3 December 1901: In a State of the Union message, U.S. President Theodore Roosevelt asks Congress to curb the power of trusts "within reasonable limits".

And in 1984: A methyl isocyanate leak from a Union Carbide pesticide plant in Bhopal, India, kills more than 3,800 people outright and injures 150,000–600,000 others (some 6,000 of whom would later die from their injuries) in one of the worst industrial disasters in history.


----------



## Taggart

Born 
1795 - Rowland Hill, introduced 1st adhesive postage stamp (1840)
1857 - Joseph Conrad - wrote the book for Apocalypse Now and Lord Jim
1927 - Andy Williams

Died 1894- Robert Louis Stevenson
Elected 1828 - Andrew Jackson 7th US President

1925 - "Concerto in F," by George Gershwin, had its world premiere at New York's Carnegie Hall. Gershwin himself played the piano. 
1960 - The musical "Camelot," by Lerner and Loewe opened on Broadway.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 4 December 1829: In the face of fierce local opposition, British governor Lord William Bentinck issues a regulation declaring that all who abet suttee in India are guilty of culpable homicide.

In 1954: The first Burger King is opened in Miami, Florida, United States.


----------



## Pip

And considering this is Benjamin Britten's centennial year, he died this day in 1976, aged 63.


----------



## Taggart

1971, Montreux Casino burned down during a concert by Frank Zappa after a fan had set the venue on fire with a flare gun.
The song "Smoke on the Water" by English rock group Deep Purple is about the incident. Deep Purple had set up camp in Montreux, Switzerland to record an album using a mobile recording studio and saw the fire. The song is honoured in Montreux by a sculpture along the lake shore (right next to the statue of Queen frontman Freddie Mercury) with the band's name, the song title, and the riff in musical notes.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays - definitely an odd selection.

Wassily Kandinsky 1866 
Francisco Franco 1892 
Deanna Durbin 1921 
Chris Hillman 1942 - Musician (Flying Burrito Brothers, Byrds) 
Dennis Wilson (Beach Boys) 1944 

1154 - Pope Hadrian IV elected Pope. The only Englishman to become pontiff, Nicholas Breakspear was a member of the family which until recent years brewed beer in Henley-on-Thames, Oxfordshire.


----------



## rrudolph

Taggart said:


> 1971, Montreux Casino burned down during a concert by Frank Zappa after a fan had set the venue on fire with a flare gun.
> The song "Smoke on the Water" by English rock group Deep Purple is about the incident. Deep Purple had set up camp in Montreux, Switzerland to record an album using a mobile recording studio and saw the fire. The song is honoured in Montreux by a sculpture along the lake shore (right next to the statue of Queen frontman Freddie Mercury) with the band's name, the song title, and the riff in musical notes.


Coincidentally, today is the 20th anniversary of Zappa's death from prostate cancer.


----------



## EricABQ

December 5th is the most sacred day on the American calendar.

1933 – Prohibition in the United States ends: Utah becomes the 36th U.S. state to ratify the Twenty-first Amendment to the United States Constitution, thus establishing the required 75% of states needed to enact the amendment (this overturned the 18th Amendment which had made the manufacture, sale, or transportation of alcohol illegal in the United States).


----------



## Pip

Well, the Grim Reaper had a penchant for this day, December 5
1971 Mozart
1926 Monet
1940 Jan Kubelik, violinist, father of Raphael
1951 shoeless joe Jackson
1989 John Pritchard
2007 Stockhausen


----------



## Taggart

You missed:

1870 Alexandre Dumas, père

The birthdays are quite good too:

Martin Van Buren (U.S.) 1782 
Christina Georgina Rossetti 1830 
George Armstrong Custer 1839 
Walt Elias Disney 1901 
Otto Preminger 1906 
Little Richard (Richard Wayne Penniman) 1932 
Jose Carreras 1947 

1908 - At the University of Pittsburgh, numerals were first used on football uniforms worn by college football players.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 5 December 1848: In a message before the U.S. Congress, US President James K. Polk confirms that large amounts of gold had been discovered in California.

In 1969: The initial four node ARPANET network is established. This is the first packet-switching network, a predecessor to the Internet.


----------



## Taggart

KenOC said:


> In 1969: The initial four node ARPANET network is established. This is the first packet-switching network, a predecessor to the Internet.


Hmm. It *was *the internet but *not *the web. The web is technically an application using the internet as a transport mechanism. Typical subject to get nerds chattering about.


----------



## Flamme

Mozart died in his home in Vienna, Austria on 5 December 1791 (aged 35) at 1:00 am. "I thank my God for graciously granting me the opportunity of learning that death is the key which unlocks the door to our true happiness." ― Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart


----------



## EricABQ

Some interesting reading on the repeal of prohibition on this the 80th anniverseray of that great day:

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2013/12/05/happy-repeal-day-here-are_n_4391739.html?utm_hp_ref=the-agitator


----------



## Taggart

*Death of Nelson Mandela.*

Just got the news - Mandela has died. Our sympathies to all in South Africa.


----------



## KenOC

At the risk of unseemly levity, this video was linked on another forum today. It asks the important question: Who should the United States invade next? If you're not an American, you may feel somewhat nervous after seeing this.


----------



## EricABQ

KenOC said:


> At the risk of unseemly levity, this video was linked on another forum today. It asks the important question: Who should the United States invade next? If you're not an American, you may feel somewhat nervous after seeing this.


Without even watching that video, my answer is Canada.


----------



## mstar

Abandoning this thread on account of Mozart's quote (above a few posts) just made me reluctant to finish eating the apple in my hand... 
...and then we start up on Mandela's death to make matters worse. There was once a saying on a picture that went something along the lines of: One thing money can't buy is good words on your epitaph. 

I think I'll go back to tissue therapy and genetics now.


----------



## KenOC

On this day 6 December 1865: The Thirteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, banning slavery.

In 1941: The United Kingdom and Canada declare war on Finland in support of the Soviet Union during the Continuation War. We don't talk much about that any more.

In 1957: A launchpad explosion of Vanguard TV3 thwarts the first United States attempt to launch a satellite into Earth orbit. A huge embarrassment that I still remember. It was said that Wernher von Braun, long since ready to launch a satellite with his Juno I system, seethed on the sidelines as he was denied permission for political reasons. Meanwhile, the Soviet Union launched the first artificial satellite, Sputnik I, in October. Beep-beep!


----------



## Taggart

Deaths

1889 Jefferson Davis died in New Orleans. He was the first and only president of the Confederate States of America. 
1949 Huddie William Ledbetter - Leadbelly
1969 Meredith Hunter - stabbed on stage at the Altamont free concert during a Rolling Stones performance.

Births

1896 - Lyricist Ira Gershwin in New York City. 

Other News

1917 - Finland proclaimed independence from Russia. 
1921 - The Catholic Irish Free State was created as a self-governing dominion of Britain when an Anglo-Irish treaty was signed. 
1923 - U.S. President Calvin Coolidge became the first president to give a presidential address that was broadcast on radio.


----------



## Flamme

Mandela was an old guy he lived probably more than any of us will...Long life can be curse more than blessing


----------



## mstar

Taggart said:


> *Deaths
> 
> 1889 Jefferson Davis died in New Orleans. He was the first and only president of the Confederate States of America.
> 1949 Huddie William Ledbetter - Leadbelly
> 1969 Meredith Hunter - stabbed on stage at the Altamont free concert during a Rolling Stones performance.
> *
> Births
> 
> 1896 - Lyricist Ira Gershwin in New York City.
> 
> Other News
> 
> 1917 - Finland proclaimed independence from Russia.
> 1921 - The Catholic Irish Free State was created as a self-governing dominion of Britain when an Anglo-Irish treaty was signed.
> 1923 - U.S. President Calvin Coolidge became the first president to give a presidential address that was broadcast on radio.


A new trend? The Death Section.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 7 December 1732: The Royal Opera House opens at Covent Garden, London, England.

In 1941: The Imperial Japanese Navy carries out a surprise attack on the United States Pacific Fleet and its defending Army and Marine air forces at Pearl Harbor, Hawaii.

In 1949: The government of the Republic of China moves from Nanking to Taipei, Taiwan.


----------



## Taggart

mstar said:


> A new trend? The Death Section.


Media vita in morte sumus.

1815 - Michel Ney, French marshal (Waterloo), murdered at 46
1817 - William Bligh, British naval officer of "Bounty" fame, dies at 63
1970 - Rube Goldberg, US cartoonist dies at 87

1787 - Delaware became the first state to ratify the U.S. constitution becoming the first of the United States. 
1796 - John Adams was elected to be the second president of the United States. 
1836 - Martin Van Buren was elected the eighth president of the United States.

1889 - The first of 554 performances of "The Gondoliers" took place.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 8 December 757: Du Fu returns to Chang'an as a member of Emperor Xuanzong's court, after having escaped the city during the An Lushan Rebellion. Du Fu, along with his friend Li Bo, was one of the very greatest poets of the Tang dynasty, which boasted a lot of great poets.

1813: Premier of Beethoven's Seventh Symphony.

1941: Japanese forces simultaneously invade Malaya, Thailand, Hong Kong, the Philippines, and the Dutch East Indies. The US Pacific fleet had been pretty well put out of commission the day before at Pearl Harbor.

1980: John Lennon is murdered by a deranged fan in front of The Dakota in New York City.

1991: The leaders of Russia, Belarus and Ukraine sign an agreement dissolving the Soviet Union and establishing the Commonwealth of Independent States. The world is changed.

2010: With the second launch of the SpaceX Falcon 9 and the first launch of the SpaceX Dragon, SpaceX becomes the first private company to successfully launch, orbit and recover a spacecraft.


----------



## KenOC

Taggart said:


> 1796 - John Adams was elected to be the second president of the United States.


And is later reincarnated as not one but *two* postmodern composers.


----------



## Taggart

Born today

65 BC - Horace, Venusia, Lucania, Roman Republian poet
1542 - Mary Stuart, Linlithgow Palace, Linlithgow, Queen of Scotland 
1894 - James Thurber 
1925 - Sammy Davis, Jr.
1943 - Jim Morrison (Doors)
1947 - Greg Allman (Allman Brothers
1953 - Kim Basinger
1966 - Sinead O'Connor


----------



## scratchgolf

Taggart said:


> Born today
> 
> 65 BC - Horace, Venusia, Lucania, Roman Republian poet
> 1542 - Mary Stuart, Linlithgow Palace, Linlithgow, Queen of Scotland
> 1894 - James Thurber
> 1925 - Sammy Davis, Jr.
> 1943 - Jim Morrison (Doors)
> 1947 - Greg Allman (Allman Brothers
> 1953 - Kim Basinger
> 1966 - Sinead O'Connor


I see this list gets more worthless as time passes. Coincidence?


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 9 December 1875: The Massachusetts Rifle Association, "America's Oldest Active Gun Club", is founded.

1888: Statistician Herman Hollerith installs his computing device at the United States War Department.

1937: Battle of Nanking -- Japanese troops under the command of Lt. Gen. Asaka Yasuhiko launch an assault on the Chinese city of Nanjing (Nanking).

1979: The eradication of the smallpox virus is certified, making smallpox the first and to date only human disease driven to extinction.


----------



## Taggart

scratchgolf said:


> I see this list gets more worthless as time passes. Coincidence?


Nope. Just my answer to evolution.

Happy birthday Mr Milton - born 1608

1848 - American author and creator of "Uncle Remus and Brer Rabbit," Joel Chandler Harris was born.

1854 - Alfred Lord Tennyson's poem, "The Charge of the Light Brigade," was published in England.

An interesting pairing:

1917 - Turkish troops surrendered Jerusalem to British troops led by Viscount Allenby. 
1962 - "Lawrence of Arabia," by David Lean had its world premiere in London.


----------



## Flamme

KenOC said:


> At the risk of unseemly levity, this video was linked on another forum today. It asks the important question: Who should the United States invade next? If you're not an American, you may feel somewhat nervous after seeing this.


''Im thinking Italy'' lol


----------



## scratchgolf

Taggart said:


> Nope. Just my answer to evolution.


This actually made me laugh


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 10 December 1520: Martin Luther burns his copy of the papal bull Exsurge Domine outside Wittenberg's Elster Gate.

1684: Isaac Newton's derivation of Kepler's laws from his theory of gravity, contained in the paper De motu corporum in gyrum, is read to the Royal Society by Edmund Halley.

1868: The first traffic lights are installed, outside the Palace of Westminster in London. Resembling railway signals, they use semaphore arms and are illuminated at night by red and green gas lamps.

1901: The first Nobel Prizes are awarded.

1936: In England, Edward VIII signs the Instrument of Abdication.

1941: The Royal Navy capital ships HMS Prince of Wales and HMS Repulse are sunk by Imperial Japanese Navy torpedo bombers near Malaya.

1968: Japan's biggest heist, the still-unsolved "300 million yen robbery", is carried out in Tokyo.


----------



## Taggart

1768 - The Royal Academy of Arts was founded in London by George III. Joshua Reynolds was its first president. 
1817 - Mississippi was admitted to the Union as the 20th American state. 

1927 - The Grand Old Opry made its first radio broadcast from Nashville.
1967 - Otis Redding, at age 26, was killed when his tour plane crashed into a Wisconsin lake. 

1896 - Alfred Nobel dies at 63. The date is now when the prizes are awarded.

1931 - Jane Addams became a co-recipient of the Nobel Peace Prize, she was the first American woman to do so. 
1950 - Dr. Ralph J. Bunche was presented the Nobel Peace Prize. He was the first African-American to receive the award. Bunche was awarded the prize for his efforts in mediation between Israel and neighboring Arab states. 
1964 - In Oslo, Norway, Dr. Martin Luther King Jr. received the Nobel Peace Prize. He was the youngest person to receive the award. 
1984 - South African Bishop Desmond Tutu received the Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## KenOC

Today, 11 December 361: Julian the Apostate enters Constantinople as sole Emperor of the Roman Empire.

630: Muhammad leads an army of 10,000 to conquer Mecca.

1905: A workers' uprising occurs in Kiev, Ukraine (then part of the Russian Empire) and establishes the Shuliavka Republic.

1941: Germany and Italy declare war on the United States, following the Americans' declaration of war on the Empire of Japan in the wake of the attack on Pearl Harbor. The United States, in turn, declares war on them.

2001: The People's Republic of China joins the World Trade Organization.

BTW on the 10th, 20 years ago, Doom was released. This may be the most significant of all.


----------



## Taggart

KenOC said:


> BTW on the 10th, 20 years ago, Doom was released. This may be the most significant of all.


Quite agree - drove a lot of people to request better computers.

1872 - Pinckney Benton Stewart Pinchback became America's first black governor when he took office as acting governor of Louisiana. 
1981 - Muhammad Ali fought his last fight. He lost his 61st fight to Trevor Berbick.

1931 - Statute of Westminster gives complete legislative independence to Canada, Australia, NZ, South Africa, Ireland, Newfndlnd


----------



## EricABQ

KenOC said:


> 1941: Germany and Italy declare war on the United States, following the Americans' declaration of war on the Empire of Japan in the wake of the attack on Pearl Harbor. The United States, in turn, declares war on them.


I blame Wagner for the whole thing.


----------



## EricABQ

December 12 - 1946 – A fire at a New York City ice plant spreads to a nearby tenement, killing 37 people.

Would it be considered ironic to die in a fire that started in an ice plant?


----------



## Taggart

1800 - Washington, DC, was established as the capital of the United States. 
1870 - Joseph H. Rainey of South Carolina became the first black lawmaker to be sworn into the U.S. House of Representative

Some Birthdays

Henry Wells (of Wells Fargo & Co) 1805
Gustave Flaubert 1821 
Edvard Munch 1863 - Norwegian artist 
Edward G. Robinson 1893 
Frank Sinatra 1915 
Connie Francis 1938 
Dionne Warwick 1940


----------



## Taggart

1818 - Mary Todd Lincoln, wife of Abraham Lincoln and First Lady (1861-65)

1843 - "A Christmas Carol" by Charles Dickens published

A bad day for the top brass at Fredricskburg 1862

Conrad Feger Jackson, US Union Brig-General, dies in Battle of Fredericksburg at 49
Maxcy Gregg, US Confederate Brig-General, dies in Battle of Fredericksburg at 48
Thomas Reade Rootes Cobb, Confederate Brig-General, dies in Battle of Fredericksburg at 39


----------



## KenOC

Today, 14 December 1287: St. Lucia's flood -- The Zuiderzee sea wall in the Netherlands collapses, killing over 50,000 people.

1812: The French invasion of Russia comes to an end as the remnants of the Grande Armée are expelled from Russia. Cannon boom and bells ring.

1911: Roald Amundsen's team, comprising himself, Olav Bjaaland, Helmer Hanssen, Sverre Hassel, and Oscar Wisting, becomes the first to reach the South Pole.

1964: The Supreme Court of the United States rules that Congress can use the Constitution's Commerce Clause to fight racial discrimination.

1994: Construction begins in China on the Three Gorges Dam on the Yangtze River.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Nostradamus 1503 
Tycho Brahe 1546 
George VI (Britain) 1895 

Deaths

1476 - Vlad III the Impaler (b. 1431)
1542 - James V, King of Scots (1513-42), dies at 30
1799 - George Washington, 1st president USA (1789-97), dies at 66
1861 - Albert, Prince consort of England and husband of Queen Victoria, dies at 42

Other News

1911 - Norwegian explorer Roald Amundsen became the first man to reach the South Pole. He reached the destination 35 days ahead of Captain Robert F. Scott. 
1918 - For the first time in Britain women (over 30) voted in a General Election.
2013 KenOC restarts posting - welcome back.


----------



## Katie

Great Late-Primal Dead from - of all places - Michigan! And even a little holiday whimsy with Run Rudolph.../K

https://archive.org/details/gd71-12-14.sbd.deibert.12763.sbeok.shnf


----------



## KenOC

Today, 15 December 1791: The United States Bill of Rights becomes law when ratified by the Virginia General Assembly.

1890: Hunkpapa Lakota leader Sitting Bull is killed on Standing Rock Indian Reservation, leading to the Wounded Knee Massacre.

1917: An armistice is reached between the new Bolshevik government and the Central Powers.

1945: General Douglas MacArthur orders that Shinto be abolished as the state religion of Japan.

1961: Adolf Eichmann is sentenced to death after being found guilty by an Israeli court of 15 criminal charges, including charges of crimes against humanity, crimes against the Jewish people, and membership of an outlawed organization.

1973: The American Psychiatric Association votes 13–0 to remove homosexuality from its official list of psychiatric disorders, the DSM-II.

1978: U.S. President Jimmy Carter announces that the United States will recognize the People's Republic of China and sever diplomatic relations with Taiwan.


----------



## KenOC

Today, 16 December 1653: English Interregnum, The Protectorate -- Oliver Cromwell becomes Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England, Scotland and Ireland.

1773: Boston Tea Party -- Members of the Sons of Liberty disguised as Mohawk Indians dump hundreds of crates of tea into Boston harbor as a protest against the Tea Act.

1920: The Haiyuan earthquake, magnitude 8.5, rocks the Gansu province in China, killing an estimated 200,000.

1944: World War II -- The Battle of the Bulge begins with a surprise offensive by three German armies through the Ardennes forest.

1947: William Shockley, John Bardeen and Walter Brattain build the first practical point-contact transistor. The second electronics revolution begins.

1965: Vietnam War -- General William Westmoreland sends U.S. Secretary of Defense Robert McNamara a request for 243,000 more men by the end of 1966.


----------



## KenOC

Today, 17 December 1538: Pope Paul III excommunicates Henry VIII of England.

1777: American Revolution -- France formally recognizes the United States (a near thing).

1862: American Civil War -- General Ulysses S. Grant issues General Order No. 11, expelling Jews from parts of Tennessee, Mississippi, and Kentucky. Uh...that wasn't in my history text!

1865: First performance of the Unfinished Symphony by Franz Schubert.

1903: The Wright brothers make their first powered, heavier-than-air flight in the Wright Flyer at Kitty Hawk, North Carolina. Big news indeed.

1938: Otto Hahn discovers the nuclear fission of the heavy element uranium, the scientific and technological basis of nuclear energy. And in a short 19 years,

1957: The United States successfully launches the first Atlas intercontinental ballistic missile at Cape Canaveral, Florida.

1967: Australian Prime Minister Harold Holt disappears while swimming near Portsea, Victoria, and is presumed drowned. Or more likely eaten.


----------



## Taggart

KenOC said:


> 1862: American Civil War -- General Ulysses S. Grant issues General Order No. 11, expelling Jews from parts of Tennessee, Mississippi, and Kentucky. Uh...that wasn't in my history text!


History is written by the victors. During his campaign for the presidency in 1868, Grant repudiated the order, saying that it had been drafted by a subordinate and that he had signed it without reading it during warfare.

Another one in the same vein:

1944 - The U.S. Army announced the end of its policy of excluding Japanese-Americans from the West Coast which ensured that Japanese-Americans were released from detention camps.

1852 - 1st Hawaiian cavalry organized
1895 - Anti-Saloon League of America formed, Washington, DC
1969 - The U.S. Air Force closed its Project "Blue Book" by concluding that there was no evidence of extraterrestrial spaceships behind thousands of UFO sightings.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 18 December 1271: Kublai Khan renames his empire "Yuan" (元 yuán), officially marking the start of the Yuan Dynasty of Mongolia and China.

1777: The United States celebrates its first Thanksgiving, marking the recent victory by the Americans over British General John Burgoyne in the Battle of Saratoga in October.

1892: Premiere performance of The Nutcracker by Pyotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky in Saint Petersburg, Russia.

1958: Project SCORE, the world's first communications satellite, is launched.

1972: Vietnam War -- President Richard Nixon announces that the United States will engage North Vietnam in Operation Linebacker II, a series of Christmas bombings, after peace talks collapsed with North Vietnam on the 13th.


----------



## Taggart

1737 - Antonio Stradivari, died in Cremona, Italy. He is recognized as the most renowned violin maker in history. 

1865 - Slavery was abolished in the United States with the 13th Amendment to the U.S. Constitution being ratified. 

1979 - The sound barrier was broken on land for the first time by Stanley Barrett when he drove at 739.6 mph.


----------



## KenOC

Taggart said:


> 1979 - The sound barrier was broken on land for the first time by Stanley Barrett when he drove at 739.6 mph.


And he still doesn't have his license back. :lol:


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 19 December 1606: The Susan Constant, the Godspeed, and the Discovery depart England carrying settlers who found, at Jamestown, Virginia, the first of the thirteen colonies that will become the United States.

1777: American Revolutionary War: George Washington's Continental Army goes into winter quarters at Valley Forge, Pennsylvania.

1924: The last Rolls-Royce Silver Ghost is sold in London, England, United Kingdom.

1941: World War II: Adolf Hitler becomes Supreme Commander-in-chief of the German Army.

1984: The Sino-British Joint Declaration, stating that China would resume the exercise of sovereignty over Hong Kong and the United Kingdom would restore Hong Kong to China with effect from July 1, 1997 is signed in Beijing, China by Deng Xiaoping and Margaret Thatcher.


----------



## Taggart

Some apposite ones:

1732 - Benjamin Franklin began publishing "Poor Richard's Almanac." 
1918 - Robert Ripley began his "Believe It or Not" column in "The New York Globe". 

Arrivals

1902 - Ralph Richardson
1915 - Edith Piaf
1922 - Eamonn Andrews
1940 - Phil Ochs
1946 - Marianne Faithful

Departures

1848 - Emily Jane Bronte


----------



## Flamme

Born 1944: Tim Reid, actor, Venus Flytrap on "WKRP in Cincinnati," "Frank's Place," "Snoops," "Sister,Sister."

1957: Meredith Wilson's "The Music Man" opened on Broadway.

Born 1960: Mike Lookinland, actor, Bobby on "The Brady Bunch."

Born 1972: Alyssa Milano, actress, Sam on "Who's the Boss?" "Dickie Roberts: Former Child Star."

1973: A toilet paper scare was begun on "The Tonight Show Starring Johnny Carson."


----------



## KenOC

Today, 20 December 1192: Richard I of England is captured and imprisoned by Leopold V of Austria on his way home to England after signing a treaty with Saladin ending the Third Crusade. Sean Connery aside, Richard the Lionheart is still controversial and has been called "a bad son, a bad husband, a selfish ruler, and a vicious man." But not by his friends, I suppose.

1803: The Louisiana Purchase is completed at a ceremony in New Orleans, Louisiana.

1915: World War I -- The last Australian troops are evacuated from Gallipoli.

1957: The initial production version of the Boeing 707 makes its first flight.

1987: In the worst peacetime sea disaster, the passenger ferry Doña Paz sinks after colliding with the oil tanker Vector in the Tablas Strait in the Philippines, killing an estimated 4,000 people (1,749 official).

1999: Macau is handed over to China by Portugal.


----------



## Taggart

Some members may like this

1967 - Jethro Tull was formed. 

1699 - Peter the Great ordered that the Russian New Year be changed from September 1 to January 1. 

Just to prove that governments will try to tax anything:

1820 - The state of Missouri enacted legislation to tax bachelors between the ages of 21-50 for being unmarried. The tax was $1 a year. 


1860 - South Carolina became the first state to secede from the American Union.


----------



## EricABQ

Taggart said:


> 1860 - South Carolina became the first state to secede from the American Union.


In hindsight, we probably should have just let them go.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 21 December 1361: Spanish Reconquista -- The Battle of Linuesa is fought between the forces of the Emirate of Granada and the combined army of the Kingdom of Castile and of Jaén resulting in a Castilian victory. 131 years later...

1620: Plymouth Colony -- William Bradford and the Mayflower Pilgrims land on what is now known as Plymouth Rock in Plymouth, Massachusetts.

1907: The Chilean Army commits a massacre of at least 2,000 striking saltpeter miners in Iquique, Chile.

1913: Arthur Wynne's "word-cross", the first crossword puzzle, is published in the New York World.

1937: Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs, the world's first full-length animated feature, premieres at the Carthay Circle Theatre.

1967: Louis Washkansky, the first man to undergo a heart transplant, dies in Cape Town, South Africa, having lived for 18 days after the transplant.

1988: A bomb explodes on board Pan Am Flight 103 over Lockerbie, Dumfries and Galloway, Scotland, killing 270.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 22 December 69: Emperor Vitellius is captured and murdered at the Gemonian stairs in Rome.

1808: Ludwig van Beethoven conducts and performs in concert at the Theater an der Wien, Vienna, with the premiere of his Fifth Symphony, Sixth Symphony, Fourth Piano Concerto (performed by Beethoven himself) and Choral Fantasy (with Beethoven at the piano). Also some singing stuff, as I remember.

1864: Savannah, Georgia falls to General William Tecumseh Sherman, concluding his "March to the Sea".

1937: The Lincoln Tunnel opens to traffic in New York, New York.

1942: Adolf Hitler signs the order to develop the V-2 rocket as a weapon. The V2 led directly to the first manned lunar landing 27 years later.

1989: Berlin's Brandenburg Gate re-opens after nearly 30 years, effectively ending the division of East and West Germany.

2001: Richard Reid attempts to destroy a passenger airliner by igniting explosives hidden in his shoes aboard American Airlines Flight 63.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 23 December 1572: Theologian Johann Sylvan is condemned and beheaded in the Heidelberg marketplace for his heretical Antitrinitarian beliefs.

1783: George Washington resigns as commander-in-chief of the Continental Army at the Maryland State House in Annapolis, Maryland.

1823: A Visit from St. Nicholas, also known as The Night Before Christmas, is published anonymously.

1893: The opera Hansel and Gretel by Engelbert Humperdinck is first performed. The composer goes on to a successful career as a lounge singer.

1954: The first successful kidney transplant is performed by J. Hartwell Harrison and Joseph Murray.

1972: The 16 survivors of the Andes flight disaster are rescued after 73 days, having survived by cannibalism. The ultimate airplane food.

1986: Voyager, piloted by Dick Rutan and Jeana Yeager, lands at Edwards Air Force Base in California becoming the first aircraft to fly non-stop around the world without aerial or ground refueling.


----------



## EricABQ

On this very day, 23 December 2013, the inventor of the AK-47 assault rifle has died. Third world revolutionaries and communist insurrectionists the world over will mourn his passing.

http://news.yahoo.com/rifle-designer-mikhail-kalashnikov-dead-94-163848393.html


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 24 December 759: Tang Dynasty poet Du Fu departs for Chengdu, where he is hosted by fellow poet Pei Di. Du Fu is my favorite Tang Dynasty poet, a good buddy of the better-known Li Po (or Li Bai if you prefer).

1814: The Treaty of Ghent is signed, ending the War of 1812.

1826: The Eggnog Riot at the United States Military Academy begins that night, wrapping up the following morning. Check this one out on Wiki!

1913: The Italian Hall disaster ("1913 Massacre") in Calumet, Michigan, results in the death of 73 Christmas party goers held by striking mine workers, including 59 children.

1943: World War II: U.S. General Dwight D. Eisenhower becomes the Supreme Allied Commander.

1968: The crew of Apollo 8 enters into orbit around the Moon, becoming the first humans to do so. They performed 10 lunar orbits and broadcast live TV pictures that became the famous Christmas Eve Broadcast, one of the most watched programs in history.


----------



## EricABQ

KenOC said:


> On this day, 24 December
> 1968: The crew of Apollo 8 enters into orbit around the Moon, becoming the first humans to do so. They performed 10 lunar orbits and broadcast live TV pictures that became the famous Christmas Eve Broadcast, one of the most watched programs in history.


And they took a pretty sweet photo, too:


----------



## Taggart

Some Birthdays:

John (King of England) 1167 
Ingatius (Loyola) 1491 
Kit Carson 1809 
James Joule 1818 
Matthew Arnold 1822 
Charles Hermite, French mathematician 1822 - Proved that e is transcendent
Howard Hughes 1905 
Ava Gardner 1922 
Lee Dorsey 1924 

Deaths

W M Thackeray 1863
Charles Atlas 1972
Peter Lawford 1984
Harold Pinter 2008


----------



## KenOC

Not everybody takes Christmas off!

On this day, 25 December 336: First documentary sign of Christmas celebration in ancient Rome.

800: Coronation of Charlemagne as Holy Roman Emperor, in Rome.

1066: William the Conqueror, Duke of Normandy is crowned king of England, at Westminster Abbey, London.

1776: George Washington and the Continental Army cross the Delaware River at night to attack Hessian forces serving Great Britain at Trenton, New Jersey, the next day.

1815: The Handel and Haydn Society, oldest continuously performing arts organization in the United States, gives its first performance.

1946: The first artificial, self-sustaining nuclear chain reaction outside the US is initiated within Soviet nuclear reactor F-1.

1989: Deposed President of Romania Nicolae Ceaușescu and his wife, First-Deputy Prime-Minister Elena Ceaușescu are condemned to death and executed after a summary trial.

1991: Mikhail Gorbachev resigns as General Secretary of the Soviet Union (the union itself is dissolved the next day). Ukraine's referendum is finalized and Ukraine officially leaves the Soviet Union. (But see the recent news...)

2000: Russian President Vladimir Putin signs a bill into law that officially establishes a new National Anthem of Russia, with music adopted from the anthem of the Soviet Union that was composed by Alexander Vasilyevich Alexandrov.


----------



## Taggart

1 - 1st Christmas, according to calendar-maker Dionysus Exiguus
274 - Roman Emperor Aurelian dedicates a temple to Sol Invictus on the supposed day of the winter solstice and day of rebirth of the Sun.
337 - Earliest possible date that Christmas was celebrated on Dec 25th
352 - 1st definite date Christmas was celebrated on Dec 25th

Definitely some controversy about Christmas.

1868 - U.S. President Andrew Johnson granted an unconditional pardon to all persons involved in the Southern rebellion that resulted in the Civil War.

Birthdays

Sir Isaac Newton 1642 
Cosima Liszt 1837
Humphrey Bogart 1899

Deaths

W C Fields 1946
Charlie Chaplin 1977


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 26 December 1799: Four thousand people attend George Washington's funeral where Henry Lee III declares him as "first in war, first in peace and first in the hearts of his countrymen."

1846: Trapped in snow in the Sierra Nevadas and without food, members of the Donner Party resort to cannibalism.

1862: The largest mass-hanging in U.S. history takes place in Mankato, Minnesota. 38 Native Americans die.

1898: Marie and Pierre Curie announce the isolation of radium. They should really have been more careful handling it, though.

1944: George S. Patton's Third Army breaks the encirclement of surrounded U.S. forces at Bastogne, Belgium.

1963: The Beatles' "I Want to Hold Your Hand" and "I Saw Her Standing There" are released in the United States, marking the beginning of Beatlemania on an international level.

1972: Vietnam War: As part of Operation Linebacker II, 120 American B-52 Stratofortress bombers attack Hanoi, including 78 launched from Andersen Air Force Base in Guam, the largest single combat launch in Strategic Air Command history.

1991: The Supreme Soviet of the Soviet Union meets and formally dissolves the Soviet Union. One of the world's two superpowers simply implodes.

2004: A 9.3 magnitude earthquake creates a tsunami causing devastation in Sri Lanka, India, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia, the Maldives and many other areas around the rim of the Indian Ocean, killing over 230,000.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Charles Babbage 1792
Mao Tse-Tung 1893

Deaths

Harry S Truman 1972
Gerald Ford 2006


----------



## scratchgolf

KenOC said:


> On this day, 26 December 1799: Four thousand people attend George Washington's funeral where Henry Lee III declares him as "first in war, first in peace and first in the hearts of his countrymen."
> 
> 1846: Trapped in snow in the Sierra Nevadas and without food, members of the Donner Party resort to cannibalism.
> 
> 1862: The largest mass-hanging in U.S. history takes place in Mankato, Minnesota. 38 Native Americans die.
> 
> 1898: Marie and Pierre Curie announce the isolation of radium. They should really have been more careful handling it, though.
> 
> 1944: George S. Patton's Third Army breaks the encirclement of surrounded U.S. forces at Bastogne, Belgium.
> 
> 1963: The Beatles' "I Want to Hold Your Hand" and "I Saw Her Standing There" are released in the United States, marking the beginning of Beatlemania on an international level.
> 
> 1972: Vietnam War: As part of Operation Linebacker II, 120 American B-52 Stratofortress bombers attack Hanoi, including 78 launched from Andersen Air Force Base in Guam, the largest single combat launch in Strategic Air Command history.
> 
> 1991: The Supreme Soviet of the Soviet Union meets and formally dissolves the Soviet Union. One of the world's two superpowers simply implodes.
> 
> 2004: A 9.3 magnitude earthquake creates a tsunami causing devastation in Sri Lanka, India, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia, the Maldives and many other areas around the rim of the Indian Ocean, killing over 230,000.


I must admit, I read these daily and rather enjoy the content and perspective. I am certainly not one to ever trivialize a single human loss but, as a society, we are sometimes over-sensitized to tragedy, yet remarkably de-sensitized at the same time. It's so easy to see the loss of thousands of lives as "merely sad" and easily forgotten. Then something of a much smaller magnitude hits close to home and we're devastated.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> 1991: The Supreme Soviet of the Soviet Union meets and formally dissolves the Soviet Union. One of the world's two superpowers simply implodes.
> 
> 2004: A 9.3 magnitude earthquake creates a tsunami causing devastation in Sri Lanka, India, Indonesia, Thailand, Malaysia, the Maldives and many other areas around the rim of the Indian Ocean, killing over 230,000.


Wow to both. I do remember the 2004 tsunami still...


----------



## KenOC

On this day, December 27 1831: Charles Darwin embarks on his journey aboard the HMS Beagle, during which he will begin to formulate the theory of evolution.

1845: Ether anesthetic is used for childbirth for the first time by Dr. Crawford Long in Jefferson, Georgia.

1845: Journalist John L. O'Sullivan, writing in his newspaper the New York Morning News, argues that the United States had the right to claim the entire Oregon Country "by the right of our manifest destiny".

1922: Japanese aircraft carrier Hōshō becomes the first purpose-built aircraft carrier to be commissioned in the world.

1929: Soviet General Secretary Joseph Stalin orders the "liquidation of the kulaks as a class" in an effort to spread socialism to the countryside.

1945: The World Bank and International Monetary Fund are created with the signing of an agreement by 29 nations.

1968: Apollo 8 splashes down in the Pacific Ocean, ending the first orbital manned mission to the Moon.

1978: Spain becomes a democracy after 40 years of dictatorship.

1983: Pope John Paul II visits Mehmet Ali Ağca in Rebibbia's prison and personally forgives him for the 1981 attack on him in St. Peter's Square.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Johannes Kepler 1571 
George Cayley 1773 
Louis Pasteur 1822 
Marlene Dietrich 1901

Deaths

Joanna Southcott 1814
Charles Lamb, English essayist 1834
Stephen Fuller Austin, Texan 1836
Gustave Eiffel 1923
Benazir Bhutto 2007


----------



## Taggart

Just noticed this on google:


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 28 December 1612: Galileo Galilei becomes the first astronomer to observe the planet Neptune, although he mistakenly catalogued it as a fixed star.

1836: Spain recognizes the independence of Mexico.

1895: The Lumière brothers perform for their first paying audience at the Grand Cafe in Boulevard des Capucines, marking the debut of the cinema.

1895: Wilhelm Röntgen publishes a paper detailing his discovery of a new type of radiation, which later will be known as x-rays.

1972: Kim Il-sung, already Prime Minister of North Korea and First Secretary of the Workers' Party of Korea, becomes the first President of North Korea.

2000: U.S. retail giant Montgomery Ward announces it is going out of business after 128 years.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Woodrow Wilson 1856 
John von Neumann 1903
Linus Torvalds 1969

Deaths

Rob Roy MacGregor 1734

Other Events

1879 - In Dundee, Scotland the central portion of the Tay Bridge collapsed as a train was passing over it. 75 people were killed.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 29 December 1170: Thomas Becket, Archbishop of Canterbury, is assassinated inside Canterbury Cathedral by followers of King Henry II. King Henry is supposed to has said, "Will no one rid me of this turbulent priest?" Someone did.

1813: British soldiers burn Buffalo, New York during the War of 1812.

1845: The United States annexes the Republic of Texas, which had been independent since the Texas Revolution of 1836. It is thereupon admitted as the 28th U.S. state.

1890: Wounded Knee Massacre on Pine Ridge Indian Reservation; 300 Lakota killed by the US Army.

1934: Japan renounces the Washington Naval Treaty of 1922 and the London Naval Treaty of 1930.

1959: Physicist Richard Feynman gives a speech entitled "There's Plenty of Room at the Bottom", which is regarded as the birth of nanotechnology.

1998: Leaders of the Khmer Rouge apologize for the 1970s genocide in Cambodia that claimed from 1.5 to 3 million lives. It's hard to imagine how that apology might have been stated.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Charles Goodyear 1800 
Andrew Johnson (U.S. President) 1808 
William Gladstone 1809 
Pablo Casals 1876


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Taggart said:


> Deaths
> 
> Rob Roy MacGregor 1734


Anyone seen the movie based off him,_ Rob Roy_? I _hated _the bad guy in that movie, I was glad to see blood spew from his mouth at the end... positively horrid character...


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 30 December 1066: A Muslim mob storms the royal palace in Granada, crucifies Jewish vizier Joseph ibn Naghrela, and massacres most of the Jewish population of the city.

1816/1825: The Treaty of St. Louis (1816) between the United States and the united Ottawa, Ojibwa, and Potawatomi Indian tribes and the Treaty of St. Louis (1825) between the United States and the Shawnee Nation are proclaimed.

1853: Gadsden Purchase: The United States buys land from Mexico to facilitate railroad building in the Southwest. This adds to the land gained in the Mexican American War and completes the land area of the current continental United States.

1922: The Union of Soviet Socialist Republics is formed. It lasts almost exactly 69 years.

1947: King Michael of Romania is forced to abdicate by the Soviet Union-backed Communist government of Romania.

2006: Former President of Iraq Saddam Hussein is executed. Uneasy lies the head...

"Anyone seen the movie based off him,_ Rob Roy_? I _hated _the bad guy in that movie, I was glad to see blood spew from his mouth at the end... positively horrid character... "

Yes, a nasty little bugger wasn't he? But he got his just desserts. I'm sure his mother loved him.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Rudyard Kipling 1865 
Bo Diddley 1928


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 31 December, some people were working on New Year's Eve. 1600: The British East India Company is chartered.

1695: A window tax is imposed in England, causing many householders to brick up windows to avoid the tax.

1759: Arthur Guinness signs a 9,000 year lease at £45 per annum and starts brewing Guinness.

1853: A dinner party is held inside a life-size model of an Iguanodon created by Benjamin Waterhouse Hawkins and Sir Richard Owen in south London, England, United Kingdom.

1878: Karl Benz, working in Mannheim, Germany, files for a patent on his first reliable two-stroke gas engine; he was granted the patent in 1879.

1879: Thomas Edison demonstrates incandescent lighting to the public for the first time, in Menlo Park, New Jersey.

1983: The AT&T Bell System is broken up by the United States Government. This is VERY significant to us today.

1992: Czechoslovakia is peacefully dissolved in what is dubbed by media as the Velvet Divorce, resulting in the creation of the Czech Republic and Slovakia.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Henri Matisse 1869 
George Marshall 1880 
Simon Wiesenthal 1908 
Odetta 1930 
Anthony Hopkins 1937 
John Denver 1943 
Ben Kingsley 1943


----------



## KenOC

On this day, January 1, New Year's Day (for us) in 42 BC: The Roman Senate posthumously deifies Julius Caesar.

1772: The first traveler's cheques, which can be used in 90 European cities, go on sale in London, England, Great Britain.

1801: The legislative union of Kingdom of Great Britain and Kingdom of Ireland is completed to form the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Ireland.

1808: The importation of slaves into the United States is banned.

1863: American Civil War: The Emancipation Proclamation takes effect in Confederate territory.

1885: Twenty-five nations adopt Sandford Fleming's proposal for standard time (and also, time zones).

1901: The British colonies of New South Wales, Queensland, Victoria, South Australia, Tasmania and Western Australia federate as the Commonwealth of Australia; Edmund Barton is appointed the first Prime Minister.

1934: Nazi Germany passes the "Law for the Prevention of Genetically Diseased Offspring".

1959: Fulgencio Batista, dictator of Cuba, is overthrown by Fidel Castro's forces during the Cuban Revolution.

1979: Formal diplomatic relations are established between China and the United States.

1983: The ARPANET officially changes to using the Internet Protocol, creating the Internet.


----------



## Taggart

I see there's now a print edition - how quaint!










Birthdays

Paul Revere 1735 
Betsy Ross (Elizabeth Griscom) 1752 
E.M. Forster 1879 
J. Edgar Hoover (U.S.) 1895 
J.D. Salinger 1919

An entertaining thought

1600 - Scotland begins its numbered year on January 1 instead of 25 March, thus inaugurating a long and decidedly happy tradition!

Deaths

Grace Hopper - 1992
Hamish Imlach - 1996


----------



## EricABQ

January 1st, 2014, Colorado becomes the first state in the union to allow legal sale of marijuana for recreational use.

Entrepreneurs are already on the case: " Colorado Highlife Tours, which promises “fun, affordable and discreet” cannabis-centered excursions, is expanding its private and public limo and bus tours.

“You’ll be able to buy a little pot here and there, see a commercial grow, visit iconic Colorado landmarks and take lots of pictures,” said company owner Timothy Vee. “It will be like a Napa Valley wine tour.”

I may actually start looking forward to going up there to visit my mother in law.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 2 January 1492: Reconquista: The Emirate of Granada, the last Moorish stronghold in Spain, surrenders. Some radical Muslims still refer to Southern Spain as "Andaluze" and vow to retake it.

1833: Reassertion of British sovereignty over the Falkland Islands.

1905: Russo-Japanese War: The Russian garrison surrenders at Port Arthur, China.

1935: Bruno Hauptmann goes on trial for the murder of Charles Lindbergh, Jr., infant son of aviator Charles Lindbergh.

1974: United States President Richard Nixon signs a bill lowering the maximum U.S. speed limit to 55 MPH in order to conserve gasoline during an OPEC embargo.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Isaac Asimov 1920

Deaths

Sabine Baring-Gould 1924


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 3 January: 1431: Joan of Arc is handed over to Bishop Pierre Cauchon.

1521: Pope Leo X excommunicates Martin Luther in the papal bull Decet Romanum Pontificem.

1868: Meiji Restoration in Japan: The Tokugawa shogunate is abolished; agents of Satsuma and Chōshū seize power.

1870: Construction of the Brooklyn Bridge begins.

1919: At the Paris Peace Conference, Emir Faisal I of Iraq signs an agreement with Zionist leader Chaim Weizmann on the development of a Jewish homeland in Palestine and an Arab nation in a large part of the Middle East.

1925: Benito Mussolini announces he is taking dictatorial powers over Italy.

1945: World War II: Admiral Chester W. Nimitz is placed in command of all U.S. Naval forces in preparation for planned assaults against Iwo Jima and Okinawa in Japan.

1957: The Hamilton Watch Company introduces the first electric watch.

1962: Pope John XXIII excommunicates Fidel Castro.

1977: Apple Computers is incorporated.

1996: The Motorola StarTAC, the first flip phone and one of the first mobile phones to gain widespread consumer adoption, goes on sale.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Marcus Tullius Cicero 106 B.C. 
Clement Attlee 1883 
Anna Pavlova 1885 
J.R.R. Tolkien 1892 
Victor Borge 1909 
Michael Schumacher 1969

Deaths

William Joyce 1946
Jack Ruby 1967


----------



## EricABQ

Taggart said:


> Birthdays
> 
> Michael Schumacher 1969


Not a great birthday for him, unfortunately.

GRENOBLE, France (AP) - Michael Schumacher's fans converged Friday on a hospital in the French Alps to honor the Formula One great on his 45th birthday, just days after he was critically injured in a skiing accident.

Schumacher has been in a medically induced coma since Sunday, when he struck his head on a rock while on a family vacation. Busloads of fans from Italy, where he anchored the Ferrari racing team, and Paris headed to the hospital in Grenoble where he is being treated.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 4 January: 1259: Kings Louis IX of France and Henry III of England agree to the Treaty of Paris, in which Henry renounces his claims to French-controlled territory on continental Europe including Normandy in exchange for Louis withdrawing his support for English rebels.

1674: Father Jacques Marquette founds a mission on the shores of Lake Michigan to minister to the Illiniwek. The mission will later grow into the city of Chicago, Illinois.

1829: In the face of fierce local opposition, British Governor-General Lord William Bentinck issues a regulation declaring that anyone who abets suttee in Bengal is guilty of culpable homicide.

1875: Notorious New York City politician Boss Tweed escapes from prison. He will later be recaptured in Spain.

1921: The first Virginia Rappe manslaughter trial against Roscoe "Fatty" Arbuckle ends in a hung jury.

1945: By a vote of 65 to 7, the United States Senate approves United States participation in the United Nations.

1980: English rock group Led Zeppelin officially disbands, following the death of drummer John Bonham on September 25.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

James Ussher 1581
Jakob Grimm 1785 
Louis Braille 1809 
Isaac Pitman 1813
Charles "Tom Thumb" Stratton 1838 
Augusta John 1878

Deaths

Elizabeth Ann Seton 1821
Albert Camus 1960
T. S. Eliot 1965
Christopher Isherwood 1986

Other events

1896 - Following Mormon abandonment of polygamy, Utah admitted as 45th state


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 5 January in 1066: Edward the Confessor dies childless, sparking a succession crisis that will eventually lead to the Norman conquest of England.

1781: American Revolutionary War: Richmond, Virginia, is burned by British naval forces led by Benedict Arnold.

1895: French army officer Alfred Dreyfus is stripped of his rank and sentenced to life imprisonment on Devil's Island.

1896: An Austrian newspaper reports that Wilhelm Röntgen has discovered a type of radiation later known as X-rays.

1914: The Ford Motor Company announces an eight-hour workday and a minimum wage of $5 for a day's labor.

1933: Construction of the Golden Gate Bridge begins in San Francisco Bay.

1968: Alexander Dubček comes to power: "Prague Spring" begins in Czechoslovakia.

1972: United States President Richard Nixon orders the development of a Space Shuttle program.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 6 January 1492: Ferdinand and Isabella, The Catholic monarchs, enter Granada, completing the Reconquista.

1912: German geophysicist Alfred Wegener first presents his theory of continental drift.

1929: Mother Teresa arrives in Calcutta, India to begin her work among India's poorest and sick people.

1994: Nancy Kerrigan is clubbed on the knee at the U.S. Figure Skating Championships in Detroit, Michigan.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

1412 - Joan of Arc
1673 - James Brydges, 1st Duke of Chandos (patron of Handel)

Deaths

1840 - Fanny Burney
1852 - Louis Braille
1919 - Theodore Roosevelt,
1981 - A. J. Cronin

Other events

871 - England's King Alfred defeated the Danes at the Battle of Ashdown. 
1999 - The 106th U.S. Congress opened. The first item on the agenda was the impeachment proceedings of U.S. President Bill Clinton. The trial was set to begin January 7, 1999.


----------



## EricABQ

KenOC said:


> 1994: Nancy Kerrigan is clubbed on the knee at the U.S. Figure Skating Championships in Detroit, Michigan.


Like the old saying goes, "if you ain't cheating, you ain't trying."

Good for Tonya Harding for showing some real dedication to bringing home the gold.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 7 January 1610: Galileo Galilei makes his first observation of four moons of Jupiter: Ganymede, Callisto, Io and Europa.

1785: Frenchman Jean-Pierre Blanchard and American John Jeffries travel from Dover to Calais in a gas balloon.

1894: William Kennedy Dickson receives a patent for motion picture film.

1927: The first transatlantic telephone service is established: from New York to London.

1945: British General Bernard Montgomery holds a press conference in which he claims credit for victory in the Battle of the Bulge.

1979: Phnom Penh, Cambodia, falls to the advancing Vietnamese troops, driving out Pol Pot and the Khmer Rouge.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Joseph Bonaparte (Naples) 1768 
Millard S. Fillmore (U.S.) 1800 
Charles Laemmle 1867 
Adolph Zukor 1873 
Charles Addams 1912 
Gerald Durrell 1925

An interesting collection, but some will be known only to Soviet agents. 

Deaths

Catherine of Aragon 1536
Nicholas Hilliard 1619
Mary II Stuart, queen of England 1695
Nikola Tesla 1943


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 8 January 1734: Premiere performance of George Frideric Handel's Ariodante at the Royal Opera House, Covent Garden.

1790: George Washington delivers the first State of the Union address in New York City.

1815: Andrew Jackson leads American forces in victory over the British. Of course the war had ended...

1889: Herman Hollerith is issued US patent #395,791 for the 'Art of Applying Statistics' -- his punched card calculator.

1964: President Lyndon B. Johnson declares a "War on Poverty" in the United States. Prior, it had not been universally accepted that this was a proper role for the federal government. Today it seems to be gospel.

1973: The trial of seven men accused of illegal entry into Democratic Party headquarters at Watergate begins.

1982: AT&T agrees to divest itself of twenty-two subdivisions. The end of an era.

2011: A mass shooting in Casas Adobes, Arizona at a Safeway grocery store, for which Jared Lee Loughner is subsequently arrested, kills six people and wounds 13, including Arizona Representative Gabrielle Giffords.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Alfred Russel Wallace 1823
Wilkie Collins 1824 
Ron Moody 1924
Elvis Presley 1935
Shirley Bassey 1937
Stephen Hawking 1942
David Bowie 1947

Deaths

Galileo Galilei 1642
John Baskerville 1775
Robert Baden-Powell 1941


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 9 January 1349: The Jewish population of Basel, Switzerland, believed by the residents to be the cause of the ongoing Black Death, is rounded up and incinerated.

1799: British Prime Minister William Pitt the Younger introduces an income tax of two shillings to the pound to raise funds for Great Britain's war effort in the Napoleonic Wars.

1839: The French Academy of Sciences announces the Daguerreotype photography process.

1894: New England Telephone and Telegraph installs the first battery-operated telephone switchboard in Lexington, Massachusetts.

1916: World War I: The Battle of Gallipoli concludes with an Ottoman Empire victory when the last Allied forces are evacuated from the peninsula.

1947: Elizabeth "Betty" Short, the Black Dahlia, is last seen alive.

2007: Apple CEO Steve Jobs unveils the first iPhone.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Gracie Fields 1898 
Simone de Beauvoir 1908 
Richard Milhous Nixon 1913 
Joan Baez 1941 
Catherine Elizabeth Middleton 1982

Deaths

Victor Emmanuel II 1878
Katherine Mansfield 1923


----------



## Taggart

Guess who from google.


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


> Guess who from google.


Not very easy - I thought it was James Dean at first!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 10 January 49 BC: Julius Caesar crosses the Rubicon, signaling the start of civil war.

1776: Thomas Paine publishes his pamphlet _Common Sense_.

1863: The London Underground, the world's oldest underground railway, opens between London Paddington station and Farringdon station.

1901: The first great Texas oil gusher is discovered at Spindletop in Beaumont, Texas.

1920: The Treaty of Versailles takes effect, officially ending World War I.

1946: The first General Assembly of the United Nations opens in London. Fifty-one nations are represented.

1962: NASA announces plans to build the C-5 rocket launch vehicle. It became better known as the Saturn V Moon rocket, which launched every Apollo Moon mission. It last flew 40 years ago, but remains the heavyweight champion: 6.2 million pounds fueled, 130 tons to low earth orbit!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 11 January 1569: The first recorded lottery in England.

1787: William Herschel, composer of many symphonies, discovers Titania and Oberon, two moons of Uranus.

1908: The Grand Canyon National Monument is created.

1922: First use of insulin to treat diabetes in a human patient.

1943: The United States and United Kingdom give up territorial rights in China.

1964: The Surgeon General of the United State says that smoking may be hazardous to health, sparking national and worldwide anti-smoking efforts.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 12 January 1554: Bayinnaung, who would go on to assemble the largest empire in the history of Southeast Asia, is crowned King of Burma.

1777: Mission Santa Clara de Asís is founded in what is now Santa Clara, California.

1915: The United States House of Representatives rejects a proposal to give women the right to vote.

1967: Dr. James Bedford becomes the first person to be cryonically preserved with intent of future resuscitation.

1971: The Harrisburg Seven: Reverend Philip Berrigan and five others are indicted on charges of conspiring to kidnap Henry Kissinger and of plotting to blow up the heating tunnels of federal buildings in Washington, D.C.

1991: Gulf War: An act of the U.S. Congress authorizes the use of military force to drive Iraq out of Kuwait.

2010: The 2010 Haiti earthquake occurs killing an estimated 316,000 and destroying the majority of the capital Port-au-Prince.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Charles Perrault 1628
Edmund Burke 1729 
Johann Pestalozzi 1746 
Jack London 1876 
John Singer Sargent 1856 
Herman Goering 1893 
Tex Ritter 1905 
P.W. Botha 1916 

Deaths

Isaac Pitman 1897
Nevil Shute 1960
Agatha Christie 1976


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 13 January in 1797: A naval battle between a French ship of the line and two British frigates off the coast of Brittany ends with the French vessel running ashore, resulting in the death of over 900.

1830: The Great fire of New Orleans, Louisiana begins.

1847: The Treaty of Cahuenga ends the Mexican–American War in California.

1893: U.S. Marines land in Honolulu, Hawaii from the USS Boston to prevent the queen from abrogating the Bayonet Constitution.

1910: The first public radio broadcast takes place; a live performance of the opera Cavalleria rusticana is sent out over the airwaves from the Metropolitan Opera House in New York, New York.

1935: A plebiscite in Saarland shows that 90.3% of those voting wish to join Nazi Germany.

1953: An article appears in Pravda accusing some of the most prestigious and prominent doctors, mostly Jews, in the Soviet Union of taking part in a vast plot to poison members of the top Soviet political and military leadership. Weinberg (Vainberg) is among those rounded up and later released after Stalin's death.

2012: The passenger cruise ship Costa Concordia sinks off the coast of Italy. There are 31 confirmed deaths with one still missing, Russel Rebello, amongst the 4232 passengers and crew.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 14 January 1539: Spain annexes Cuba.

1639: The "Fundamental Orders", the first written constitution to create a government, is adopted in Connecticut.

1911: Roald Amundsen's South Pole expedition makes landfall on the eastern edge of the Ross Ice Shelf.

1943: Franklin D. Roosevelt and Winston Churchill begin the Casablanca Conference to discuss strategy and study the next phase of the war.

1967: The Human Be-In takes place in San Francisco's Golden Gate Park, launching the Summer of Love.

2005: The Huygens probe lands on Saturn's moon Titan.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Benedict Arnold 1741 
Albert Schweitzer 1875 
Cecil Beaton 1904 
Faye Dunaway 1941

Deaths

Charles Lutwidge Dodgson ( AKA Lewis Carrol) 1898
Charles Hermite 1901
Ricardo Montalbán 2009


----------



## EricABQ

KenOC said:


> 2012: The passenger cruise ship Costa Concordia sinks off the coast of Italy. There are 31 confirmed deaths with one still missing, Russel Rebello, amongst the 4232 passengers and crew.


Well, if Mr. Rebello has been underwater this whole time, I'd say the prognosiss is pretty grim.


----------



## KenOC

EricABQ said:


> Well, if Mr. Rebello has been underwater this whole time, I'd say the prognosiss is pretty grim.


At this point I doubt that anybody is (dare I say it) holding their breath. :lol:


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 15 January 1541: King Francis I of France gives Jean-François Roberval a commission to settle the province of New France (Canada) and provide for the spread of the "Holy Catholic faith".

1782: Superintendent of Finance Robert Morris goes before the U.S. Congress to recommend establishment of a national mint and decimal coinage.

1889: The Coca-Cola Company, then known as the Pemberton Medicine Company, is incorporated in Atlanta, Georgia.

1919: A large molasses tank in Boston, Massachusetts, bursts and a wave of molasses oozes through the streets, overtaking and killing 21 people and injuring 150 others.

1933: A twelve-year-old girl experiences the first Marian apparition of Our Lady of Banneux in Banneux, Belgium.

1943: The world's largest office building, The Pentagon, is dedicated in Arlington, Virginia. Then-Colonel Leslie Groves oversaw the project, though he gained more fame later on another military venture.

1967: The first Super Bowl is played in Los Angeles, California. The Green Bay Packers defeat the Kansas City Chiefs 35–10.

2001: Wikipedia, a free Wiki content encyclopedia, goes online.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Jean Baptiste Moliere 1622 
Pierre S. DuPont 1870 
Edward Teller 1908 
Gene Krupa 1909 
Lloyd Bridges 1913 
Dr. Martin Luther King, Jr. 1929 

Other events

1559 - England's Queen Elizabeth I (Elizabeth Tudor) was crowned in Westminster Abbey. 

1844 - The University of Notre Dame received its charter from the state of Indiana. 

1922 - Irish Free State forms; Michael Collins becomes 1st Premier

1986 - President Reagan signed legislation making Martin Luther King, Jr.'s birthday a national holiday to be celebrated on the third Monday of January.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 16 January 27 BC: Gaius Julius Caesar Octavianus is granted the title Augustus by the Roman Senate, marking the beginning of the Roman Empire.

929: Emir Abd-ar-Rahman III establishes the Caliphate of Córdoba.

1412: The Medici family is appointed official banker of the Papacy. Repercussions continue, it seems.

1605: "El ingenioso hidalgo Don Quijote de la Mancha" (Book One of Don Quixote) by Miguel de Cervantes is published in Madrid, Spain.

1883: The Pendleton Civil Service Reform Act, establishing the United States Civil Service, is passed.

1919: The United States ratifies the Eighteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution, authorizing Prohibition in the United States one year after ratification.

1945: Adolf Hitler moves into his underground bunker, the so-called Führerbunker.

1979: The last Iranian Shah flees Iran with his family and relocates to Egypt.

1991: The Coalition Forces go to war with Iraq, beginning the Gulf War (U.S. Time).


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Johnston Forbes-Robertson 1853
Andre Michelin 1853 
Fulgencio Batista 1901
Ethel Merman 1909 
Diane Fossey 1932

On Google










Other Events

1547 - Ivan the Terrible was crowned Czar of Russia.

1572 - The Duke of Norfolk was tried for treason for complicity in the Ridolfi plot to restore Catholicism in England. He was executed on June 2.

1759 - The British Museum opened.

1809 - The British defeated the French at the Battle of Corunna, in the Peninsular War.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 17 January 395: Emperor Theodosius I dies in Milan; the Roman Empire is re-divided into an eastern and a western half. The Eastern Roman Empire is centered in Constantinople under Arcadius, son of Theodosius, and the Western Roman Empire in Mediolanum under Honorius, his brother, aged 10.

1648: England's Long Parliament passes the "Vote of No Addresses", breaking off negotiations with King Charles I and thereby setting the scene for the second phase of the English Civil War.

1873: A group of Modoc warriors defeats the United States Army in the First Battle of the Stronghold, part of the Modoc War.

1912: Captain Robert Falcon Scott reaches the South Pole, one month after Roald Amundsen. The trip back is unfortunate.

1944: Allied forces launch the first of four assaults on Monte Cassino with the intention of breaking through the Winter Line and seizing Rome, an effort that would ultimately take four months and cost 105,000 Allied casualties.

1945: Swedish diplomat Raoul Wallenberg is taken into Soviet custody while in Hungary; he is never publicly seen again.

1961: U.S. President Dwight D. Eisenhower delivers a televised farewell address to the nation three days before leaving office, in which he warns against the accumulation of power by the "military-industrial complex". Did we listen?

1966: A B-52 bomber collides with a KC-135 Stratotanker over Spain, dropping three 70-kiloton nuclear bombs near the town of Palomares and another one into the sea. Oops.

1995: A magnitude 7.3 earthquake occurs near Kobe, Japan, causing extensive property damage and killing 6,434 people.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Benjamin Franklin 1706 
Anton Chekhov 1860 
David Lloyd George 1863 
Al Capone 1899 
Nevil Shute 1899 
Eartha Kitt 1927 
Vidal Sassoon 1928 
Muhammad Ali 1942 


Other Events

1377 - The Papal See was transferred from Avignon in France back to Rome. 

1806 - James Madison Randolph, grandson of U.S. President Thomas Jefferson, was the first child born in the White House. 

1900 - Mormon Brigham Roberts was denied a seat in the U.S. House of Representatives for his practicing of polygamy.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, January 18 1535: Spanish conquistador Francisco Pizarro founds Lima, the capital of Peru.

1591: King Naresuan of Siam kills Crown Prince Minchit Sra of Burma in single combat, for which this date is now observed as Royal Thai Armed Forces day.

1778: James Cook is the first known European to discover the Hawaiian Islands, which he names the "Sandwich Islands".

1871: Wilhelm I of Germany is proclaimed the first German Emperor in the Hall of Mirrors of the Palace of Versailles (France) towards the end of the Franco-Prussian War. The empire is known as the Second Reich to Germans.

1903: President Theodore Roosevelt sends a radio message to King Edward VII: the first transatlantic radio transmission originating in the United States.

1919: (Music-related) Ignacy Jan Paderewski becomes Prime Minister of the newly independent Poland.

1944: Soviet forces liberate Leningrad, effectively ending a three-year Nazi siege known as the Siege of Leningrad.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Peter Roget 1779 
Daniel Webster 1782 
A.A. Milne 1882 
Arthur Ransome 1884
Oliver Hardy (Laurel & Hardy) 1892 
Cary Grant 1904 
Danny Kaye 1913 
David Bellamy 1933 
John Boorman 1933
Ray Dolby 1933
Kevin Costner 1955

Deaths

John Tyler, 10th US president 1862
Edward George Bulwer-Lytton 1873
Rudyard Kipling 1936
Cecil Beaton 1980

Other Events

1993 - The Martin Luther King Jr. holiday was observed in all 50 U.S. states for the first time.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 19 January 1817: An army of 5,423 soldiers, led by General José de San Martín, crosses the Andes from Argentina to liberate Chile and then Peru.

1829: Johann Wolfgang von Goethe's Faust Part 1 receives its premiere performance.

1853: Giuseppe Verdi's opera Il Trovatore receives its premiere performance in Rome.

1883: The first electric lighting system employing overhead wires, built by Thomas Edison, begins service at Roselle, New Jersey.

1915: German zeppelins bomb the towns of Great Yarmouth and King's Lynn in the United Kingdom killing more than 20, in the first major aerial bombardment of a civilian target.

1937: Howard Hughes sets a new air record by flying from Los Angeles, California to New York City in 7 hours, 28 minutes, 25 seconds.

1978: The last Volkswagen Beetle made in Germany leaves VW's plant in Emden. Beetle production in Latin America continues until 2003.

2012: The Hong Kong-based file-sharing website Megaupload is shut down by the FBI.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

James Watt 1736 
Robert E. Lee 1807
Edgar Allen Poe 1809 - Poet 
Sir Henry Bessemer 1813 
Paul Cezanne 1839 - Artist 
Javier Pérez de Cuéllar United Nations Secretary General 1920
Patricia Highsmith Writer 1921
Tippi Hedren 1931 
Phil Everly 1939 
Michael Crawford 1942 
Janis Joplin 1943

Other events

1915 - George Claude, of Paris, France, patented the neon discharge tube for use in advertising signs.

1966 - Indira Gandhi was elected prime minister of India.

1969 - In protest against the Russian invasion of 1968, Czech student Jan Palach set himself on fire in Prague's Wenceslas Square.


----------



## Ingélou

We live near ^^ there, you see.
'On this day' KenOC seems to have changed his avatar yet again - but no point chronicling that, as it seems to happen almost every day!

Thank you, Mr Chameleon, for an interesting thread! :tiphat:


----------



## hpowders

Ingélou said:


> We live near ^^ there, you see.
> 'On this day' KenOC seems to have changed his avatar yet again - but no point chronicling that, as it seems to happen almost every day!
> 
> Thank you, Mr Chameleon, for an interesting thread! :tiphat:


It's like men one day looking clean, another day, a mustache, the following week a beard. The next sentence could get me in trouble so I'll quit right here!!!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 20 January 1649: Charles I of England goes on trial for treason and other "high crimes".

1841: Hong Kong Island is occupied by the British.

1887: The United States Senate allows the Navy to lease Pearl Harbor as a naval base.

1936: Edward VIII becomes King of the United Kingdom.

1949: Point Four Program, for economic aid to poor countries, announced by United States President Harry S. Truman in his inaugural address for a full term as President.

1981: Twenty minutes after Ronald Reagan is inaugurated, at age 69 the oldest man ever to be inaugurated as U.S. President, Iran releases 52 American hostages.

1999: The China News Service announces new government restrictions on Internet use, aimed especially at Internet cafés.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Theobald Wolfe Tone 1763 
Leadbelly (Huddie William Ledbetter) 1889 
George Burns 1896 
Aristotle Onassis 1906 
Joy Adamson 1910 
DeForest Kelley 1920 
Federico Fellini 1920 
Slim Whitman 1924 
Patricia Neal 1926 
Edwin "Buzz" Aldrin 1930 
David Lynch 1946 
Malcolm McLaren 1946 

Other events

1937 - Franklin Delano Roosevelt became the first U.S. President to be inaugurated on January 20th. The 20th Amendment of the U.S. Constitution officially set the date for the swearing in of the President and Vice President.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 21 January 1525: The Swiss Anabaptist Movement is founded when Conrad Grebel, Felix Manz, George Blaurock, and about a dozen others baptize each other in the home of Manz's mother in Zürich, breaking a thousand-year tradition of church-state union.

1793: After being found guilty of treason by the French Convention, Louis XVI of France is executed by guillotine.

1861: American Civil War: Jefferson Davis resigns from the United States Senate.

1941: Sparked by the murder of a German officer in Bucharest, Romania, the day before, members of the Iron Guard engaged in a rebellion and pogrom killing 125 Jews.

1950: American lawyer and government official Alger Hiss is convicted of perjury.

1954: The first nuclear-powered submarine, the USS Nautilus, is launched in Groton, Connecticut.

1968: Vietnam War: One of the most publicized and controversial battles of the war, the Battle of Khe Sanh, begins.

1981: Production of the iconic DeLorean DMC-12 sports car begins in Dunmurry, Northern Ireland.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Stonewall Jackson 1824 
Christian Dior 1905 
Paul Scofield 1922 
Telly Savalas 1924 
Benny Hill 1925 
Jack Nicklaus 1940 
Richie Havens 1941 
Placido Domingo 1941 

Deaths

Vladimir Ilyich Ulyanov Lenin 1924
Lytton Strachey 1932
George Orwell 1950
Cecil B. DeMille 1959


----------



## scratchgolf

Taggart said:


> Birthdays
> Telly Savalas 1924
> 
> Deaths
> Vladimir Ilyich Ulyanov Lenin 1924


If this doesn't prove reincarnation true, nothing will.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 22 January 1506: The first contingent of 150 Swiss Guards arrives at the Vatican.

1879: Anglo-Zulu War: Battle of Isandlwana: Zulu troops defeat British troops.

1879: Anglo-Zulu War: Battle of Rorke's Drift: 139 British soldiers successfully defend their garrison against an onslaught by three to four thousand Zulu warriors.

1889: Columbia Phonograph is formed in Washington, D.C.

1901: Edward VII is proclaimed King after the death of his mother, Queen Victoria.

1905: Bloody Sunday in St. Petersburg, beginning of the 1905 revolution. Shostakovich later writes a symphony.

1944: World War II: The Allies commence Operation Shingle, an assault on Anzio, Italy.

1970: The Boeing 747, the world's first jumbo jet, enters commercial service

1973: The Supreme Court of the United States delivers its decision in Roe v. Wade, legalizing elective abortion in all fifty states.

2006: Evo Morales is inaugurated as President of Bolivia, becoming the country's first indigenous president.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Ivan III, the Great 1440
Sir Francis Bacon 1561 
André Ampère 1775 
Lord (George) Byron 1788 
August Strindberg 1849 
Beatrice Webb 1858 
David (D.W.) Griffith 1875 
George Balanchine 1904
Dixie Dean 1907

Deaths

Queen Victoria 1901
Pope Benedict XV 1924
Lyndon B. Johnson 1973
Rose Fitzgerald Kennedy 1995


----------



## scratchgolf

No Telly Savalas today? 

Jan 21 1922 - Jan 22 1994

He was born in '22. Not '24. Therefore he could not have been Lenin reincarnated.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 23 January 1368: In a coronation ceremony, Zhu Yuanzhang ascends to the throne of China as the Hongwu Emperor, initiating Ming Dynasty rule over China that would last for three centuries.

1556: The deadliest earthquake in history, the Shaanxi earthquake, hits Shaanxi province, China. The death toll may have been as high as 830,000.

1897: Elva Zona Heaster is found dead in Greenbrier County, West Virginia. The resulting murder trial of her husband is perhaps the only case in United States history where the alleged testimony of a ghost helped secure a conviction.

1937: In Moscow, 17 leading Communists go on trial accused of participating in a plot led by Leon Trotsky to overthrow Joseph Stalin's regime and assassinate its leaders.

1941: Charles Lindbergh testifies before the U.S. Congress and recommends that the United States negotiate a neutrality pact with Adolf Hitler.

1943: Duke Ellington plays at Carnegie Hall in New York City for the first time.

1968: North Korea seizes the USS Pueblo, claiming the ship had violated its territorial waters while spying.

1973: President Richard Nixon announces that a peace accord has been reached in Vietnam.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

John Hancock 1737 
Stendhal 1783
Edouard Manet 1832 
David Hilbert 1862

Deaths

Arthur Guinness 1803
William Pitt, the Younger 1806
Thomas Love Peacock 1866
Charles Kingsley 1875
Gustave Doré 1883
Anna Pavlova 1931
Edvard Munch 1944
Salvador Dalí 1989


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 24 January 41: Roman Emperor Caligula, known for his eccentricity and cruel despotism, is assassinated by his disgruntled Praetorian Guards. The Guard then proclaims Caligula's uncle Claudius as Emperor

1835: Slaves in Salvador da Bahia, Brazil, stage a revolt, which is instrumental in ending slavery there 50 years later.

1848: James W. Marshall finds gold at Sutter's Mill near Sacramento.

1908: The first Boy Scout troop is organized in England by Robert Baden-Powell.

1916: In Brushaber v. Union Pacific Railroad, the Supreme Court of the United States declares the federal income tax constitutional.

1943: Franklin D. Roosevelt and Winston Churchill conclude a conference in Casablanca.

1961: A bomber carrying two H-bombs breaks up in mid-air over North Carolina. The uranium core of one weapon remains lost.

2003: The United States Department of Homeland Security officially begins operation.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Hadrian (Roman emperor) AD 76 
John Vanbrugh 1664
William Congreve 1670
Frederick the Great (Prussia) 1712 
Pierre de Baumarchais 1732
Edith Wharton (Jones) 1862 
Ernest Borgnine 1917 
Desmond Morris 1928 
Neil Diamond 1941

Deaths

Lord Randolph Churchill 1895
Winston Churchill 1965


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 25 January 41: After a night of negotiation, Claudius is accepted as Roman Emperor by the Senate.

1533: Henry VIII of England secretly marries his second wife Anne Boleyn.

1787: Shays' Rebellion: The rebellion's largest confrontation, outside the Springfield Armory, results in the killing of four rebels and the wounding of twenty.

1858: The Wedding March by Felix Mendelssohn is played at the marriage of Queen Victoria's daughter, Victoria, and Friedrich of Prussia, and becomes a popular wedding recessional.

1881: Thomas Edison and Alexander Graham Bell form the Oriental Telephone Company.

1909: Richard Strauss's opera Elektra receives its debut performance at the Dresden State Opera.

1915: Alexander Graham Bell inaugurates U.S. transcontinental telephone service, speaking from New York to Thomas Watson in San Francisco.

1918: Ukraine declares independence from Bolshevik Russia. (Evidently a continuing story.)

1919: The League of Nations is founded.

1945: World War II: The Battle of the Bulge ends.

1971: Charles Manson and three female "Family" members are found guilty of the 1969 Tate-LaBianca murders.

1981: Jiang Qing, the widow of Mao Zedong, is sentenced to death.

1995: The Norwegian rocket incident: Russia almost launches a nuclear attack after it mistakes Black Brant XII, a Norwegian research rocket, for a US Trident missile.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Edmund Campion 1540
Robert Boyle 1627 
Robert Burns 1759 
W. Somerset Maugham 1874 
Virginia Woolf 1882

Other events

1924 - The 1st Winter Olympic Games were inaugurated in Chamonix in the French Alps.

1959 - Pope John XXIII proclaims 2nd Vatican council


----------



## Ingélou

*The Immortal Memory...*














A man's a man, for a' that!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 26 January 1340: King Edward III of England is declared King of France. This is determined not to be a clerical error.

1788: The British First Fleet, led by Arthur Phillip, sails into Port Jackson (Sydney Harbour) to establish Sydney, the first permanent European settlement on the continent. Commemorated as Australia Day.

1863: American Civil War: General Ambrose Burnside is relieved of command of the Army of the Potomac after the disastrous Fredericksburg campaign. He is replaced by Joseph Hooker (whose name lives on).

1885: Troops loyal to The Mahdi conquer Khartoum, killing the Governor-General Charles George Gordon.

1907: The Short Magazine Lee-Enfield Mk III is officially introduced into British Military Service, and remain s the second oldest military rifle still in official use.

1924: Saint Petersburg, Russia, is renamed Leningrad.

1949: The Hale telescope at Palomar Observatory sees first light under the direction of Edwin Hubble, becoming the largest aperture optical telescope until 1976. 200 inches and still there, easy to visit.

1980: Israel and Egypt establish diplomatic relations.

1998: On American television, U.S. President Bill Clinton denies having had "sexual relations" with former White House intern Monica Lewinsky. He has his fingers crossed.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Douglas MacArthur 1880 
Maria Augusta von Trapp 1905
Stephane Grappelli 1908 
Paul Newman 1925 
Roger Vadim 1928 
Jules Feiffer 1929


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 27 January 1343: Pope Clement VI issues the papal bull Unigenitus to justify the power of the pope and the use of indulgences. Nearly 200 years later, Martin Luther would protest this.

1593: The Vatican opens the lengthy trial of scholar Giordano Bruno. He is ultimately burned at the stake in 1600.

1606: Gunpowder Plot: The trial of Guy Fawkes and other conspirators begins, ending with their execution on January 31.

1825: The U.S. Congress approves Indian Territory (in what is present-day Oklahoma), clearing the way for forced relocation of the Eastern Indians on the "Trail of Tears".

1944: World War II: The 900-day Siege of Leningrad is lifted.

1967: Astronauts Gus Grissom, Edward White and Roger Chaffee are killed in a fire during a test of their Apollo 1 spacecraft at the Kennedy Space Center, Florida.

1973: The Paris Peace Accords officially end the Vietnam War. Colonel William Nolde is killed in action, becoming the conflict's last recorded American combat casualty.

2006: Western Union discontinues its Telegram and Commercial Messaging services.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Lewis Carroll 1832 
Dmitri Mendeleev 1834
Learned Hand 1872
Jerome Kern 1885 
William Randolph Hearst Jr. 1908 
Lawrence Durrell 1912


----------



## cwarchc

Lest we forget

http://www.hetireland.org/index.php?page=memorial_overview


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 28 January 1393: King Charles VI of France is nearly killed when several dancers' costumes catch fire during a masquerade ball.

1521: The Diet of Worms begins, lasting until May 25. There are complaints about the catering.

1813: Jane Austen's Pride and Prejudice is first published in the United Kingdom.

1855: A locomotive on the Panama Canal Railway runs from the Atlantic Ocean to the Pacific Ocean for the first time.

1896: Walter Arnold of East Peckham, Kent becomes the first person to be convicted of speeding. He was fined 1 shilling plus costs for driving at 8 mph, exceeding the speed limit of 2 mph.

1958: The Lego company patents the design of its Lego bricks, still compatible with bricks produced today.

1986: Space Shuttle Challenger explodes after liftoff, killing all seven astronauts on board.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Sir Henry Morton Stanley 1841 
William Seward Burroughs 1857 
Colette 1873
Artur Rubinstein 1889 
Jackson Pollock 1912 
Acker Bilk 1928 

Deaths

Charlemagne 814
Henry VIII 1547

Other Events

Edward VI became king 1547
France surrendered in the Franco-Prussian War 1871


----------



## EricABQ

KenOC said:


> 1986: Space Shuttle Challenger explodes after liftoff, killing all seven astronauts on board.


One of the real "remember where you were when you heard" moments of my life.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 29 January 1819: Stamford Raffles lands on the island of Singapore.

1834: US President Andrew Jackson orders first use of federal soldiers to suppress a labor dispute.

1845: "The Raven" is published in the New York Evening Mirror, the first publication with the name of the author, Edgar Allan Poe

1886: Karl Benz patents the first successful gasoline-driven automobile.

2002: In his State of the Union address, President George W. Bush describes "regimes that sponsor terror" as an Axis of evil, in which he includes Iraq, Iran and North Korea.

2009: Governor of Illinois Rod Blagojevich is convicted of several corruption charges, including the alleged solicitation of personal benefit in exchange for an appointment to the United States Senate as a replacement for then-U.S. president-elect Barack Obama.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Thomas Paine 1737 
William McKinley (U.S.) 1843 
W.C. Fields 1880 
Victor Mature 1913 
Germaine Greer 1939 

Deaths

Louis Racine 1763
King George III 1820
Aleksandr Pushkin 1837
Edward Lear 1888
Robert Frost 1963

Other Events

1848 - Greenwich Mean Time was adopted by Scotland. 

1861 - In America, Kansas became the 34th state of the Union.


----------



## Flamme

Charlemagne, also known as Charles the Great, died on this day in 814, aged 71. He was buried at Aachen Cathedral. From 800 he was the first emperor in western Europe since the collapse of the Western Roman Empire three centuries earlier.

"Quamvis enim melius sit benefacere quam nosse, prius tamen est nosse quam facere."

"Right action is better than knowledge; but in order to do what is right, we must know what is right."
-- Charlemagne

An absorbing biography of the great leader who was the bridge between ancient and modern Europe - the first major study in more than twenty-five years.Charlemagne was an extraordinary figure: an ingenious military strategist, a wise but ruthless leader, a cunning politician, and a devout believer who ensured the survival of Christianity in the West. He also believed himself above the rules of the church, siring ******** across Europe, and coldly ordering the execution of 4,500 prisoners. Derek Wilson shows how this complicated, fascinating man married the military might of his army to the spiritual force of the Church in Rome, thereby forging Western Christendom. This is a remarkable portrait of Charlemagne and of the intricate political, religious, and cultural world he dominated.


----------



## Taggart

Wiki indicates that Charlemagne died on the 28th which is why I put it in yesterday.

Other sources include History Orb, Encyclopedia of World Biography and the Encyclopedia Britannica.

This is a general problem with this thread because different sources give different dates and you sometimes need to cross check three or four sites to get what you think is right. Great post and nice looking biography though.


----------



## Flamme

Anyway a great leader maybe the one who put a first stone into a building called EU...
http://www.medievalists.net/2014/01...he-ideology-of-the-european-christian-empire/


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 30 January 1649: King Charles I of England is beheaded.

1661: Oliver Cromwell, Lord Protector of the Commonwealth of England is ritually executed two years after his death, on the anniversary of the execution of the monarch he himself deposed.

1703: The Forty-seven Ronin, under the command of Ōishi Kuranosuke, avenge the death of their master.

1835: In the first assassination attempt against a President of the United States, Richard Lawrence attempts to shoot president Andrew Jackson, but fails and is subdued by a crowd, including several congressmen.

1847: Yerba Buena, California is renamed San Francisco.

1933: Adolf Hitler is sworn in as Chancellor of Germany.

1945: World War II: The Wilhelm Gustloff, overfilled with German refugees, sinks in the Baltic Sea after being torpedoed by a Soviet submarine, leading to the deadliest known maritime disaster, killing approximately 9,500 people.

1948: Indian pacifist and leader Mohandas Karamchand Gandhi, known for his non-violent freedom struggle, is assassinated by Nathuram Godse, a Hindu extremist.

1968: Tet Offensive is launched by forces of the Viet Cong and North Vietnamese Army against South Vietnam, the United States, and their allies.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Anton Checkhov 1860 
Franklin D. Roosevelt 1882 
Gene Hackman 1931 
Boris Spassky 1937 
Vanessa Redgrave 1937 
Dick Cheney 1941 
Phil Collins 1951

Deaths

Sir Everard Digby 1606 - Swift justice - tried 27 January, executed 30 January
Betsy Ross 1836
Orville Wright 1948


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 31 January 1606: Gunpowder Plot: Guy Fawkes is executed for plotting against Parliament and King James.

1747: The first venereal disease clinic opens at London Lock Hospital.

1848: John C. Frémont is Court-martialed for mutiny and disobeying orders. His sentence of dishonorable discharge is later commuted by President James K. Polk.

1865: The Congress passes the Thirteenth Amendment to the Constitution of the United States, abolishing slavery, and submits it to the states for ratification.

1915: Germany is the first country to make large-scale use of poison gas in warfare in the Battle of Bolimów against Russia.

1929: The Soviet Union exiles Leon Trotsky.

1930: 3M begins marketing Scotch Tape.

1943: German Field Marshal Friedrich Paulus surrenders to the Soviets at Stalingrad, followed two days later by the remainder of his Sixth Army, ending one of the war's fiercest battles. The eastern front reverses against Germany.

1950: President Harry S. Truman announces a program to develop the hydrogen bomb.

1958: The first successful launch of an American satellite, Explorer 1, takes place.

1990: The first McDonald's in the Soviet Union opens in Moscow.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Zane Grey 1872 
Anna Pavlova 1882 
Eddie Cantor 1892 
Tallulah Bankhead 1902 
Norman Mailer 1929 
Johnny Rotten 1956


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 1 February 1662: The Chinese general Koxinga seizes the island of Taiwan after a nine-month siege. Part of Taiwan's complicated history -- Koxinga, born in Japan, supported the defeated Ming dynasty and seized Taiwan from the Manchu-ruled Qing dynasty. His invasion of Taiwan also expelled the Dutch, who had really ruled Taiwan for 38 hears. Pardon the digression...

1790: In New York City, the Supreme Court of the United States convenes for the first time.

1884: The first volume (A to Ant) of the Oxford English Dictionary is published.

1942: World War II: Josef Terboven, Reichskommissar of German-occupied Norway, appoints Vidkun Quisling the Minister President of the National Government.

1978: Director Roman Polanski skips bail and flees the United States to France after pleading guilty to charges of having sex with a 13-year-old girl.

1979: The Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini returns to Tehran, Iran after nearly 15 years of exile.

2003: Space Shuttle Columbia on mission STS-107 disintegrates during reentry into the Earth's atmosphere, killing all seven astronauts aboard.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

John Ford 1894
Clark Gable 1901 
Boris Yeltsin 1931
Don Everly 1937
Del McCoury 1939
Lisa Marie Presley 1968

Deaths

Mary Shelley 1851
Piet Mondrian1944
Buster Keaton 1966

Other events

1862 - "The Battle Hymn of the Republic," by Julia Ward Howe was first published in the "Atlantic Monthly."


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 2 February 1653: New Amsterdam, later renamed The City of New York, is incorporated.

1848: California Gold Rush: The first ship with Chinese immigrants arrives in San Francisco.

1887: In Punxsutawney, Pennsylvania the first Groundhog Day is observed.

1922: Ulysses by James Joyce is published. 

1925: Dog sleds reach Nome, Alaska with diphtheria serum, inspiring the Iditarod race.

1989: Soviet war in Afghanistan: The last Soviet armored column leaves Kabul.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

James Joyce 1882 
Jascha Heifetz 1901 
Ayn Rand 1905 
Stan Getz 1927 
Brent Spiner 1949 

Other Events

1536 - Pedro de Mendoza founds Argentine city of Buenos Aires

1709 - British sailor Alexander Selkirk is rescued after being marooned on a desert island for 5 years, his story inspires "Robinson Crusoe"


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 3 February 1637: Tulip mania collapses in the United Provinces (now the Netherlands) as sellers can no longer find buyers for their bulb contracts.

1690: The colony of Massachusetts issues the first paper money in America.

1787: Militia led by General Benjamin Lincoln crush the remnants of Shays' Rebellion in Petersham, Massachusetts.

1870: The Fifteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, guaranteeing voting rights to citizens regardless of race.

1913: The Sixteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, authorizing the Federal government to impose and collect an income tax.

1959: Rock and roll musicians Buddy Holly, Ritchie Valens, and J. P. "The Big Bopper" Richardson die a plane crash near Clear Lake, Iowa.

1961: The United States Air Forces begins Operation Looking Glass. Over the next 30 years, a "Doomsday Plane" is always in the air, with the capability of taking direct control of the United States' bombers and missiles in the event of the destruction of the SAC's command post.

1969: In Cairo, Yasser Arafat is appointed Palestine Liberation Organization leader at the Palestinian National Congress.


----------



## Headphone Hermit

Taggart said:


> Birthdays
> 
> John Ford 1894
> Clark Gable 1901
> Boris Yeltsin 1931
> Don Everly 1937
> Del McCoury 1939
> Lisa Marie Presley 1968
> 
> Deaths
> 
> Mary Shelley 1851
> Piet Mondrian1944
> Buster Keaton 1966
> 
> Other events
> 
> 1862 - "The Battle Hymn of the Republic," by Julia Ward Howe was first published in the "Atlantic Monthly."


not sure if I'm allowed to add birthdays (especially after the event) but just noticed that I'd missed Jeno Jando was born 1952


----------



## Taggart

Headphone Hermit said:


> not sure if I'm allowed to add birthdays (especially after the event) but just noticed that I'd missed Jeno Jando was born 1952


Why ever not? Belated birthday greetings to Mr Jando!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 4 February in 1703: In Edo (now Tokyo), 46 of the Forty-seven Ronin commit seppuku (ritual suicide) as recompense for avenging their master's death.

1789: George Washington is unanimously elected as the first President of the United States by the U.S. Electoral College.

1825: The Ohio Legislature authorizes the construction of the Ohio and Erie Canal and the Miami and Erie Canal.

1846: The first Mormon pioneers make their exodus from Nauvoo, Illinois, westward towards Utah Territory.

1936: Radium becomes the first radioactive element to be made synthetically.

1945: World War II: The Yalta Conference between the "Big Three" (Churchill, Roosevelt, and Stalin) opens at the Livadia Palace in the Crimea.

1992: A coup d'état is led by Hugo Chávez against Venezuelan President Carlos Andrés Pérez.

2004: Facebook, a mainstream online social networking site, is founded by Mark Zuckerberg.


----------



## Ingélou

You have got me now, Kenoc! Why didn't the 47th of the Ronin kill himself? Please give details.


----------



## Taggart

Somebody had to let people know. One of the ronin, the ashigaru Terasaka Kichiemon, was ordered to travel to Akō and report that their revenge had been completed. Wiki, as ever, has the "full story".

Other Notable Deaths

Gilbert of Sempringham 1189
Joan of Valois 1505


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 5 February 1597: A group of early Japanese Christians are killed by the new government of Japan, being seen as a threat to Japanese society.

1631: Roger Williams emigrates to Boston. (He didn't get famous on the piano until 1955...)

1852: The Hermitage Museum in Saint Petersburg, Russia, one of the largest and oldest museums in the world, opens to the public.

1909: Belgian chemist Leo Baekeland announces the creation of Bakelite, the world's first synthetic plastic. Bigger news than it might appear.

1917: The Congress of the United States passes the Immigration Act of 1917 over President Woodrow Wilson's veto. Also known as the Asiatic Barred Zone Act, it forbade immigration from nearly all of south and southeast Asia.

1945: World War II: General Douglas MacArthur returns to Manila.

1958: Gamel Abdel Nasser is nominated to be the first president of the United Arab Republic.

1985: Ugo Vetere, then the mayor of Rome, and Chedli Klibi, then the mayor of Carthage meet in Tunis to sign a treaty of friendship officially ending the Third Punic War which lasted 2,131 years. Just cleaning up some loose ends it seems.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Robert Peel 1788 
Hiram Stevens Maxim 1840
John Boyd Dunlop 1840 
Belle Starr 1848 
Andre-Gustave Citroen 1878 
Adlai Stevenson 1900 
William Burroughs 1914

Other Events

1782 - The Spanish captured Minorca from the British.

1924 - The BBC time signals, or "pips", from Greenwich Observatory were heard for the first time. They are broadcast every hour.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 6 February 1815: New Jersey grants the first American railroad charter to John Stevens.

1819: Sir Thomas Stamford Raffles founds Singapore.

1820: The first 86 African American immigrants sponsored by the American Colonization Society depart New York to start a settlement in present-day Liberia.

1918: British women over the age of 30 get the right to vote.

1952: Elizabeth II becomes queen regnant of the United Kingdom and the other Commonwealth realms upon the death of her father, George VI. At the exact moment of succession, she is in a treehouse at the Treetops Hotel in Kenya.

1959: Jack Kilby of Texas Instruments files the first patent for an integrated circuit.

2000: Second Chechen War: Russia captures Grozny, Chechnya, forcing the separatist Chechen Republic of Ichkeria government into exile.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Nicolaus II Bernoulli 1695
Aaron Burr 1756 
Charles Wheatstone 1802
Babe Ruth 1895 
Ronald Wilson Reagan (U.S.) 1911 
Zsa Zsa Gabor 1919 
Patrick Macnee 1922 
Bob Marley 1945

Deaths

Charles II 1685
Lancelot "Capability" Brown 1783
Joseph Priestley 1804
Sam Maguire 1927

Other events

1958 21 dead in a plane crash in Munich including seven Manchester United footballers. Eight British sports journalists and several club officials were also killed.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 7 February 1497: The bonfire of the vanities occurs in which supporters of Girolamo Savonarola burn thousands of objects like cosmetics, art, and books in Florence, Italy.

1812: The strongest in a series of earthquakes strikes New Madrid, Missouri. They say the Mississippi ran backwards.

1894: The Cripple Creek miner's strike, led by the Western Federation of Miners, begins in Cripple Creek, Colorado.

1898: Émile Zola is brought to trial for libel for publishing J'Accuse.

1935: The classic board game Monopoly is invented.

1944: World War II: In Anzio, Italy, German forces launch a counteroffensive during the Allied Operation Shingle.

1962: The United States bans all Cuban imports and exports.

1979: Pluto moves inside Neptune's orbit for the first time since either was discovered.

1990: The Central Committee of the Soviet Communist Party agrees to give up its monopoly on power.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Sir Thomas More 1478 
John Deere 1804 
Charles Dickens 1812 
James Murray 1837
Laura Ingalls Wilder 1867 
Sinclair Lewis 1885


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 8 February 1587: Mary, Queen of Scots, is executed on suspicion of having been involved in the Babington Plot to murder her cousin, Queen Elizabeth I.

1693: The College of William and Mary in Williamsburg, Virginia is granted a charter by King William III and Queen Mary II.

1855: The Devil's Footprints mysteriously appear in southern Devon.

1865: In the United States, Delaware voters reject the Thirteenth Amendment to the U.S. Constitution, and vote to continue the practice of slavery. Delaware finally ratifies the amendment on February 12, 1901.

1879: Sandford Fleming first proposes adoption of Universal Standard Time at a meeting of the Royal Canadian Institute.

1904: A surprise torpedo attack by the Japanese at Port Arthur, China starts the Russo-Japanese War.

1922: President Warren G. Harding introduces the first radio in the White House.

1949: Cardinal Mindszenty of Hungary is sentenced for treason.

1960: Queen Elizabeth II of the United Kingdom issues an Order-in-Council, stating that she and her family would be known as the House of Windsor, and that her descendants will take the name "Mountbatten-Windsor".

1993: General Motors sues NBC after Dateline NBC allegedly rigs two crashes intended to demonstrate that some GM pickups can easily catch fire if hit in certain places. NBC settles the lawsuit the next day.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

William Tecumsen Sherman 1820
Jules Verne 1828 
Dame Edith Evans 1888 
King Vidor 1895
Lana Turner 1921 
Jack Lemmon 1925 
James Dean 1931 
John Grisham 1955


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 9 February 1555: Bishop of Gloucester John Hooper is burned at the stake. Religion seems to have been taken seriously in those days...

1775: American Revolutionary War: The British Parliament declares Massachusetts in rebellion.

1825: After no presidential candidate receives a majority of electoral votes in the election of 1824, the United States House of Representatives elects John Quincy Adams President of the United States.

1861: American Civil War: Jefferson Davis is elected the Provisional President of the Confederate States of America by the Confederate convention at Montgomery, Alabama.

1942: Year-round Daylight saving time is re-instated in the United States as a wartime measure to help conserve energy resources.

1950: Second Red Scare: Senator Joseph McCarthy accuses the United States Department of State of being infested with Communists.

1964: The Beatles make their first appearance on The Ed Sullivan Show, performing before a "record-busting" audience of 73 million viewers.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

William Henry Harrison 1773 
Ronald Colman 1891 
Carmen Miranda 1909 
Gypsy Rose Lee 1914 
Brendan Behan 1923 
Carole King 1942 
Alice Walker 1944 
Mia Farrow 1945


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 10 February 1306: Robert the Bruce murders John Comyn In front of the high altar of Greyfriars Church in Dumfries, sparking revolution in the Scottish Wars of Independence.

1763: The Treaty of Paris ends the French and Indian War, and France cedes Quebec to Great Britain.

1846: The British defeat the Sikhs in the Battle of Sobraon, the final battle of the First Anglo-Sikh War.

1933: Primo Carnera knocks out Ernie Schaaf in round 13 of a boxing match at New York City's Madison Square Garden. Schaaf dies 4 days later.

1940: The Soviet Union begins mass deportations of Polish citizens from occupied eastern Poland to Siberia.

1954: President Dwight Eisenhower warns against United States intervention in Vietnam. (He later warns about the rise of the military-industrial complex. We don't listen either time.)

1996: The IBM supercomputer Deep Blue defeats Garry Kasparov in chess. A portent of things to come.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

John Suckling 1609
Charles Lamb 1775 
Samuel Plimsoll 1824
Boris Pasternak 1890 
Jimmy Durante 1893 
Maurice Harold Macmillan 1894
Bertolt Brecht 1898
Lon Chaney, Jr. 1905 
Larry Adler 1914 
Greg Norman 1955

Other Events

1840 Queen Victoria marries Albert of Saxe-Coburg and Gotha at St James's Palace


----------



## KenOC

On this day, February 11 55: Tiberius Claudius Caesar Britannicus, heir to the Roman emperorship, dies under mysterious circumstances in Rome. This clears the way for Nero to become Emperor.

1531: Henry VIII of England is recognized as supreme head of the Church of England.

1752: Pennsylvania Hospital, the first hospital in the United States, is opened by Benjamin Franklin.

1790: The Religious Society of Friends, also known as Quakers, petitions U.S. Congress for abolition of slavery.

1812: Massachusetts governor Elbridge Gerry "gerrymanders" for the first time. (His name "Gerry" actually had a hard "G".)

1840: Gaetano Donizetti's opera La fille du régiment receives its first performance in Paris, France.

1843: Giuseppe Verdi's opera I Lombardi alla prima crociata receives its first performance in Milan, Italy.

1889: Meiji Constitution of Japan is adopted; the first National Diet convenes in 1890.

1903: Anton Bruckner's 9th Symphony receives its first performance in Vienna, Austria.

1937: A sit-down strike ends when General Motors recognizes the United Auto Workers.

1943: General Dwight D. Eisenhower is selected to command the allied armies in Europe.

1978: China lifts a ban on works by Aristotle, William Shakespeare and Charles Dickens.

1979: The Iranian Revolution establishes an Islamic theocracy under the leadership of Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini.

1990: Nelson Mandela is released from Victor Verster Prison outside Cape Town, South Africa after 27 years as a political prisoner.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Thomas Alva Edison 1847
Josh White 1908 
Joseph Mankiewicz 1909 
Mary Quant 1934 
Gene Vincent 1935 
Burt Reynolds 1936
Jeb Bush 1953

Deaths

Rene Descartes 1650


----------



## KenOC

It happened today, 12 February 881: Pope John VIII crowns Charles the Fat, King of Italy, as Holy Roman Emperor (couldn't resist that one).

1554: A year after claiming the throne of England for nine days, Lady Jane Grey is beheaded for treason. I'm sure there's a story there.

1816: The Teatro di San Carlo, the oldest working opera house in Europe, is destroyed by fire.

1851: Edward Hargraves announces that he has found gold in Bathurst, New South Wales, Australia, starting the Australian gold rushes.

1909: The National Association for the Advancement of Colored People (NAACP) is founded.

1912: The Xuantong Emperor, the last Emperor of China, abdicates. The end of Imperial China.

1935: USS Macon, one of the two largest helium-filled airships ever created, crashes into the Pacific Ocean off the coast of California and sinks.

1974: Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn, winner of the Nobel Prize in Literature in 1970, is exiled from the Soviet Union.

2004: The city of San Francisco, California begins issuing marriage licenses to same-sex couples in response to a directive from Mayor Gavin Newsom.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Cotton Mather 1663
Charles Darwin 1809 
Abraham Lincoln 1809
Joe Don Baker 1936

Deaths

Charles M. Schulz 2000


----------



## KenOC

On this day, February 13 1542: Catherine Howard, the fifth wife of Henry VIII of England, is executed for adultery.

1633: Galileo Galilei arrives in Rome for his trial before the Inquisition.

1692: Massacre of Glencoe: About 78 Macdonalds at Glen Coe, Scotland are killed early in the morning for not promptly pledging allegiance to the new king, William of Orange.

1914: In New York City the American Society of Composers, Authors and Publishers is established to protect the copyrighted musical compositions of its members.

1935: A jury in Flemington, New Jersey finds Bruno Hauptmann guilty of the 1932 kidnapping and murder of the Lindbergh baby, the son of Charles Lindbergh.

1945: Royal Air Force bombers are dispatched to Dresden, Germany to attack the city with a massive aerial bombardment.

1990: An agreement is reached on a two-stage plan to reunite Germany.

1991: Two laser-guided "smart bombs" destroy the Amiriyah shelter in Baghdad. Allied forces say the bunker was being used as a military communications outpost, but over 400 Iraqi civilians inside are killed.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Also Richard Wagner died on this day in 1883 in Venice.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 14 February 1349: Several hundred Jews are burned to death by mobs while the remainder of their population is forcibly removed from the city of Strasbourg.

1400: Richard II dies, most likely from starvation, in Pontefract Castle, on the orders of Henry Bolingbroke.

1779: James Cook is killed by Native Hawaiians near Kealakekua on the Island of Hawaii.

1797: Battle of Cape St. Vincent: John Jervis, (later 1st Earl of St Vincent) and Horatio Nelson (later 1st Viscount Nelson) leads the British Royal Navy to victory over a Spanish fleet in action near Gibraltar.

1876: Alexander Graham Bell applies for a patent for the telephone, as does Elisha Gray.

1912: In Groton, Connecticut, the first diesel-powered submarine is commissioned.

1924: The Computing-Tabulating-Recording Company changes its name to International Business Machines Corporation (IBM).

1945: The British Royal Air Force and the United States Army Air Forces begin fire-bombing Dresden, the capital of the German state of Saxony.

1956: The 20th Congress of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union begins in Moscow. On the last night of the meeting, Premier Nikita Khrushchev condemns Joseph Stalin's crimes in a secret speech.

1989: Iranian leader Ruhollah Khomeini issues a fatwa encouraging Muslims to kill Salman Rushdie, author of The Satanic Verses.

2005: Youtube is launched by a group of college students, eventually becoming the largest video sharing website in the world and a main source for viral videos.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 15 February 1879: American President Rutherford B. Hayes signs a bill allowing female attorneys to argue cases before the Supreme Court of the United States.

1898: The battleship USS Maine explodes and sinks in Havana harbor in Cuba, killing 274. This event leads the United States to declare war on Spain.

1933: In Miami, Florida, Giuseppe Zangara attempts to assassinate President-elect Franklin D. Roosevelt, but instead shoots Chicago mayor Anton J. Cermak, who dies of his wounds on March 6, 1933.

1942: Fall of Singapore. Following an assault by Japanese forces, the British General Arthur Percival surrenders. About 80,000 Indian, United Kingdom and Australian soldiers become prisoners of war, the largest surrender of British-led military personnel in history.

1946: ENIAC, the first electronic general-purpose computer, is formally dedicated at the University of Pennsylvania in Philadelphia.

1971: The decimalisation of British coinage is completed on Decimal Day.

1972: Sound recordings are granted U.S. federal copyright protection for the first time.

1989: The Soviet Union officially announces that all of its troops have left Afghanistan.

2013: A meteor explodes over Russia, injuring 1,500 people as a shock wave blows out windows and rocks buildings. This happens unexpectedly only hours before the expected closest ever approach of the larger and unrelated asteroid 2012 DA14.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 16 February 1804: In the First Barbary War, Stephen Decatur leads a raid to burn the pirate-held frigate USS Philadelphia.

1874: The Silver Dollar becomes legal US tender.

1923: Howard Carter unseals the burial chamber of Pharaoh Tutankhamun.

1943: World War II: Insertion of Operation Gunnerside, Norway. This raid results in the destruction of heavy water production facilities and stockpiles needed for German nuclear weapon development.

1959: Fidel Castro becomes Premier of Cuba after dictator Fulgencio Batista was overthrown on January 1.

1968: In Haleyville, Alabama, the first 9-1-1 emergency telephone system goes into service.

1978: The first computer bulletin board system is created (CBBS in Chicago, Illinois).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 17 February 1600: The philosopher Giordano Bruno is burned alive, for heresy, at Campo de' Fiori in Rome.

1621: Myles Standish is appointed as first commander of Plymouth colony.

1801: An electoral tie between Thomas Jefferson and Aaron Burr is resolved when Jefferson is elected President of the United States and Burr Vice President by the United States House of Representatives.

1863: A group of citizens of Geneva founds an International Committee for Relief to the Wounded, which later becomes known as the International Committee of the Red Cross.

1864: American Civil War: The H. L. Hunley becomes the first submarine to engage and sink a warship, the USS Housatonic. (The Hunley later sank and has recently been raised.)

1904: Madama Butterfly receives its première at La Scala in Milan.

1933: The Blaine Act ends Prohibition in the United States.

1972: Sales of the Volkswagen Beetle exceed those of the Ford Model-T.

1979: The Sino-Vietnamese War begins. You walk away for a minute, and look what happens!

1996: In Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, world champion Garry Kasparov beats the Deep Blue supercomputer in a chess match. The computer sulks.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 18 February 1478: George, Duke of Clarence, convicted of treason against his older brother Edward IV of England, is executed in private at the Tower of London. The butt of malmsey thing.

1861: In Montgomery, Alabama, Jefferson Davis is inaugurated as the provisional President of the Confederate States of America.

1885: The Adventures of Huckleberry Finn by Mark Twain is published in the United States.

1911: The first official flight with air mail takes place from Allahabad, United Provinces, British India, when Henri Pequet, a 23-year-old pilot, delivers 6,500 letters to Naini, about 10 kilometres away.

1930: While studying photographs taken in January, Clyde Tombaugh discovers Pluto.

1932: The Empire of Japan declares Manchuguo (the obsolete Chinese name for Manchuria) independent from the Republic of China.

1942: The Imperial Japanese Army begins the systematic extermination of perceived hostile elements among the Chinese in Singapore.

1954: The first Church of Scientology is established in Los Angeles, California.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Mary Tudor 1516
Count Alessandro Giuseppe Antonio Anastasio Volta 1745 
Louis Comfort Tiffany 1848
Sholem Aleichem 1859 
Andres Segovia 1894 
Enzo Ferrari 1898 
Yoko Ono 1933

Deaths

Timur Tarmashirin Khan or Tamerlane 1405
Fra Angelico 1455
Martin Luther 1546
Michelangelo Buonarroti 1564
Robert J Oppenheimer 1967


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 19 February 356: Emperor Constantius II issues a decree closing all pagan temples in the Roman Empire.

1674: England and the Netherlands sign the Treaty of Westminster, ending the Third Anglo-Dutch War. A provision of the agreement transfers the Dutch colony of New Amsterdam to England, and it is renamed New York.

1807: Former Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr is arrested for treason in Wakefield, Alabama and confined to Fort Stoddert.

1847: The first group of rescuers reaches the Donner Party.

1859: Daniel E. Sickles, a New York Congressman, is acquitted of murder on grounds of temporary insanity. This is the first time this defense is successfully used in the United States.

1878: Thomas Edison patents the phonograph.

1942: President Franklin D. Roosevelt signs the executive order 9066, allowing the United States military to relocate Japanese-Americans to internment camps.

1953: Georgia approves the first literature censorship board in the United States.

1963: The publication of Betty Friedan's "The Feminine Mystique" reawakens the Feminist Movement in the United States as women's organizations and consciousness raising groups spread.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Nicolas Copernicus (Mikolaj Kopernick) 1473 
David Garrick 1717 
Merle Oberon 1911
Carson McCullers 1917 
Lee Marvin 1924 
John Frankenheimer 1930
Smokey Robinson 1940
Prince Andrew 1960


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 20 February 1472: Orkney and Shetland are pawned by Norway to Scotland in lieu of a dowry for Margaret of Denmark.

1792: The Postal Service Act, establishing the United States Post Office Department, is signed by President George Washington. The first US postage stamps don't appear until 1840.

1816: Rossini's opera The Barber of Seville premieres at the Teatro Argentina in Rome.

1877: Tchaikovsky's ballet Swan Lake receives its première performance at the Bolshoi Theatre in Moscow.

1943: The Parícutin volcano begins to form in Parícutin, Mexico.

1952: Emmett Ashford becomes the first African-American umpire in organized baseball by being authorized to be a substitute umpire in the Southwestern International League.

1962: While aboard the Mercury capsule Friendship 7, John Glenn becomes the first American to orbit the earth, making three orbits in 4 hours, 55 minutes.

1986: The Soviet Union launches its Mir spacecraft. Remaining in orbit for 15 years, it is occupied for 10 of those years.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 21 February 1245: Thomas, the first known Bishop of Finland, is granted resignation after confessing to torture and forgery. A bad boy!

1804: The first self-propelling steam locomotive makes its outing at the Pen-y-Darren Ironworks in Wales.

1808: Without a previous declaration of war, Russian troops cross the border to Sweden at Abborfors in eastern Finland, thus beginning the Finnish war, in which Sweden will lose the eastern half of the country (i.e. Finland) to Russia.

1842: John Greenough is granted the first U.S. patent for the sewing machine.

1848: Karl Marx and Friedrich Engels publish The Communist Manifesto.

1918: The last Carolina Parakeet dies in captivity at the Cincinnati Zoo.

1947: In New York City, Edwin Land demonstrates the first "instant camera", the Polaroid Land Camera, to a meeting of the Optical Society of America.

1965: Malcolm X is assassinated at the Audubon Ballroom in New York City by members of the Nation of Islam.

1972: President Richard Nixon visits the People's Republic of China to normalize Sino-American relations. An opera is later written.

1975: Watergate scandal: Former United States Attorney General John N. Mitchell and former White House aides H. R. Haldeman and John Ehrlichman are sentenced to prison.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Andres Segovia 1893 
W.H. Auden 1907 
Robert Mugabe 1924
Sam Peckinpah 1925
Nina Simone 1933


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 22 February 705: Empress Wu Zetian abdicates the throne, restoring the Tang Dynasty. Wu Zetian wore a false beard at official functions and kept a harem of boxers. She had a lot of people killed in her rise to power but, hey, whatever works.

1632: Galileo's Dialogue Concerning the Two Chief World Systems is published.

1819: By the Adams–Onís Treaty, Spain sells Florida to the United States for five million U.S. dollars. A good deal?

1889: United States President Grover Cleveland signs a bill admitting North Dakota, South Dakota, Montana and Washington as U.S. states.

1973: Following President Richard Nixon's visit to the People's Republic of China, the two countries agree to establish liaison offices.

1980: Miracle on Ice: In Lake Placid, New York, the United States hockey team defeats the Soviet Union hockey team 4–3.

1994: Aldrich Ames and his wife are charged by the United States Department of Justice with spying for the Soviet Union.

2006: At least six men stage Britain's biggest robbery, stealing £53m (about $92.5 million or €78 million) from a Securitas depot in Tonbridge, Kent.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

George Washington (U.S.) 1732
Robert Baden-Powell 1857 
Edna St. Vincent Millay 1892 
Luis Bunuel 1900 
John Mills 1908
Bruce Forsyth 1928
Edward M Kennedy 1932


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 23 February 1455: Traditional date for the publication of the Gutenberg Bible, the first Western book printed with movable type.

1836: The Battle of the Alamo begins in San Antonio, Texas.

1847: Mexican–American War: Battle of Buena Vista: In Mexico, American troops under future president General Zachary Taylor defeat Mexican General Antonio López de Santa Anna.

1886: Charles Martin Hall produces the first samples of man-made aluminum, assisted by his older sister Julia Brainerd Hall.

1896: The Tootsie Roll is invented.

1898: Émile Zola is imprisoned in France after writing "J'accuse", a letter accusing the French government of antisemitism and wrongfully imprisoning Captain Alfred Dreyfus.

1927: German theoretical physicist Werner Heisenberg writes a letter to fellow physicist Wolfgang Pauli, in which he describes his uncertainty principle for the first time.

1941: Plutonium is first produced and isolated by Dr. Glenn T. Seaborg.

1945: World War II: The capital of the Philippines, Manila, is liberated by combined Filipino and American forces.

1954: The first mass inoculation of children against polio with the Salk vaccine begins in Pittsburgh.

1991: Gulf War: Ground troops cross the Saudi Arabian border and enter Iraq, thus beginning the ground phase of the war.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 24 February 1582: Pope Gregory XIII announces the Gregorian calendar.

1607: L'Orfeo by Claudio Monteverdi, one of the first works recognized as an opera, receives its première performance.

1711: The London première of Rinaldo by George Frideric Handel, the first Italian opera written for the London stage.

1803: In Marbury v. Madison, the Supreme Court of the United States establishes the principle of judicial review.

1895: Revolution breaks out in Baire, a town near Santiago de Cuba, beginning the Cuban War of Independence, that ends with the Spanish-American War in 1898.

1917: World War I: The U.S. ambassador to the United Kingdom is given the Zimmermann Telegram, in which Germany pledges to ensure the return of New Mexico, Texas, and Arizona to Mexico if Mexico declares war on the United States.

1920: The Nazi Party is founded.

1980: The United States Olympic Hockey team completes their Miracle on Ice by defeating Finland 4-2 to win the gold medal.

1989: Ayatollah Ruhollah Khomeini offers a US$3 million bounty for the death of The Satanic Verses author Salman Rushdie.

2008: Fidel Castro retires as the President of Cuba after nearly fifty years.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, February 25 1336 – 4,000 defenders of Pilėnai in today's Lithuania commit mass suicide rather than be taken captive by the Teutonic Knights.

1836 – Samuel Colt is granted a United States patent for the Colt revolver.

1870 – Hiram Rhodes Revels, a Republican from Mississippi, is sworn into the United States Senate, becoming the first African American ever to sit in the U.S. Congress.

1919 – Oregon places a one cent per U.S. gallon tax on gasoline, becoming the first U.S. state to levy a gasoline tax.

1956 – In his speech On the Personality Cult and its Consequences, Nikita Khrushchev, leader of the Soviet Union denounces the cult of personality of Joseph Stalin.

1986 – People Power Revolution: President of the Philippines Ferdinand Marcos flees the nation after 20 years of rule; Corazon Aquino becomes the Philippines' first woman president.

1991 – The Warsaw Pact is declared disbanded. Consequences even today as Ukraine turns to the West... Will Russia stand by as it loses its only warm water port and access to the Mediterranean? I don't think so.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Pierre Auguste Renoir 1841 
Zeppo Marx 1901 
Anthony Burgess 1917 

Deaths

Robert Devereux, 2nd Earl of Essex, executed for treason against Elizabeth I 1601
Christopher Wren 1723
Tennessee Williams 1983


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 26 February 1815: Napoleon Bonaparte escapes from Elba. His imprisonment there inspired the palindrome, "Able was I ere I saw Elba."

1876: Japan and Korea sign a treaty granting Japanese citizens extraterritoriality rights, opening three ports to Japanese trade, and ending Korea's status as a tributary state of Qing Dynasty China. Was Korea the Ukraine of its day?

1909: Kinemacolor, the first successful color motion picture process, is shown to the general public at the Palace Theatre in London.

1919: President Woodrow Wilson signs an act of Congress establishing most of the Grand Canyon as a United States National Park.

1929: Not to be outdone, President Calvin Coolidge signs an Executive Order establishing the 96,000 acre Grand Teton National Park in Wyoming.

1966: Vietnam War: The Capital Division of the South Korean Army massacres 380 unarmed civilians in South Vietnam.

1987: Iran-Contra affair: The Tower Commission rebukes President Ronald Reagan for not controlling his national security staff.

1993: In New York City, a truck bomb parked below the North Tower of the World Trade Center explodes, killing six and injuring over a thousand.

1995: The United Kingdom's oldest investment bank, Barings Bank, collapses after securities broker Nick Leeson loses $1.4 billion by speculating on the Singapore International Monetary Exchange using futures contracts. Naughty.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Victor Hugo 1802 
Levi Strauss 1829 
William "Buffalo Bill" Cody 1846
John Harvey Kellogg 1852 
Jackie Gleason 1916 
Fats Domino 1928
Johnny Cash 1932


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 27 February 380: Edict of Thessalonica: Emperor Theodosius I, with co-emperors Gratian and Valentinian II, declare their wish that all Roman citizens convert to trinitarian Christianity.

1782: American Revolutionary War: the House of Commons of Great Britain votes against further war in America.

1902: Second Boer War: Harry 'Breaker' Harbord Morant is executed in Pretoria. At least it made for a great movie.

1940: Martin Kamen and Sam Ruben discover carbon-14.

1973: The American Indian Movement occupies Wounded Knee, South Dakota.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Henry Wadsworth Longfellow 1807
Marian Anderson 1897 
John Steinbeck 1902
John Connally 1917
Joanne Woodward 1930 
Elizabeth Taylor 1932 
Ralph Nader 1934

Other events

1922 - The U.S. Supreme Court upheld the 19th Amendment that guaranteed women the right to vote.

1933 - The Reichstag, Germany's parliament building in Berlin, was set afire. The Nazis accused Communist for the fire.

1949 - Chaim Weizmann became the first Israeli president.

1951 - The 22nd Amendment to the U.S. Constitution was ratified, limiting U.S. Presidents to two terms.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 28 February 202 BCE: Liu Bang becomes Emperor Gaozu of Han, initiating four centuries of the Han Dynasty's rule over China.

1525: The Aztec king Cuauhtémoc is executed by Hernán Cortés's forces.

1784: John Wesley charters the Methodist Church.

1885: The American Telephone and Telegraph Company is incorporated in New York State as the subsidiary of American Bell Telephone.

1893: The USS Indiana, the lead ship of her class and the first battleship in the United States Navy comparable to foreign battleships of the time, is launched.

1935: DuPont scientist Wallace Carothers invents nylon.

1939: The erroneous word "dord" is discovered in the Webster's New International Dictionary, Second Edition, prompting an investigation.

1947: 228 massacre: In Taiwan, civil disorder is put down with the loss of an estimated 30,000 civilians. [The Nationalist government on the mainland had replaced Japanese rule in 1945, in a way not entirely satisfactory to the locals.]

1953: James D. Watson and Francis Crick announce to friends that they have determined the chemical structure of DNA; the formal announcement takes place on April 25 following publication in April's Nature.

1993: Bureau of Alcohol, Tobacco and Firearms agents raid the Branch Davidian church in Waco, Texas with a warrant to arrest the group's leader David Koresh. Four BATF agents and five Davidians die in the initial raid, starting a 51-day standoff.

2004: Over 1 million Taiwanese participating in the 228 Hand-in-Hand Rally form a 500-kilometre (310 mi) long human chain to commemorate the 228 Incident in 1947.

2013: Pope Benedict XVI resigns as the pope of the Catholic Church, becoming the first pope to do so since 1415.


----------



## KenOC

A two-fer today.

On this day, 29 February 1504: Christopher Columbus uses his knowledge of a lunar eclipse that night to convince Native Americans to provide him with supplies.

1796: The Jay Treaty between the United States and Great Britain comes into force, facilitating ten years of peaceful trade between the two nations.

1940: For her role as Mammy in Gone with the Wind, Hattie McDaniel becomes the first African American to win an Academy Award.

On this day, 1 March 1692: Sarah Good, Sarah Osborne and Tituba are brought before local magistrates in Salem Village, Massachusetts, beginning what would become known as the Salem witch trials.

1815: Napoleon returns to France from his banishment on Elba.

1836: A convention of delegates from 57 Texas communities convenes to deliberate independence from Mexico.

1845: President John Tyler signs a bill authorizing the United States to annex the Republic of Texas.

1872: Yellowstone National Park is established as the world's first national park.

1873: E. Remington and Sons in Ilion, New York begins production of the first practical typewriter.

1896: Henri Becquerel discovers radioactivity.

1932: The son of Charles Lindbergh, Charles Augustus Lindbergh III, is kidnapped.

1947: The International Monetary Fund begins financial operations.

1953: Soviet Premier Joseph Stalin suffers a stroke and collapses; he dies four days later.

1954: The Castle Bravo, a 15-megaton hydrogen bomb, is detonated on Bikini Atoll in the Pacific Ocean, resulting in the worst radioactive contamination ever caused by the United States.

2006: English-language Wikipedia reaches its one millionth article, Jordanhill railway station.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

It may be Chopin's birthday (unless it was a week ago) but is definitely "bad Boy Bieber's" so let's celebrate those too fine composers.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 2 March 1717: The Loves of Mars and Venus is the first ballet performed in England.

1791: Long-distance communication speeds up with the unveiling of a semaphore machine in Paris.

1807: The U.S. Congress passes the Act Prohibiting Importation of Slaves, disallowing the importation of new slaves into the country.

1919: The first Communist International meets in Moscow.

1933: The film King Kong opens at New York's Radio City Music Hall.

1946: Ho Chi Minh is elected the President of North Vietnam.

1983: Compact Discs and players are released for the first time in the United States and other markets. They had previously been available only in Japan.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Sam Houston 1793
Dr. Suess (Theodor Seuss Geisel) 1904
Desi Arnaz 1917 
Tom Wolfe 1931
Mikhail Gorbachev 1931 
Lou Reed 1942 

Other Events

Republic of Texas declares independence from Mexico 1836


----------



## KenOC

On this day 3 March 1776: American Revolutionary War: The first amphibious landing of the United States Marine Corps begins the Battle of Nassau.

1857: Second Opium War: France and the United Kingdom declare war on China.

1873: The U.S. Congress enacts the Comstock Law, making it illegal to send any "obscene, lewd, or lascivious" books through the mail.

1875: Georges Bizet's opera Carmen receives its première at the Opéra-Comique in Paris.

1904: Kaiser Wilhelm II of Germany becomes the first person to make a sound recording of a political document, using Thomas Edison's phonograph cylinder.

1918: Germany, Austria and Russia sign the Treaty of Brest-Litovsk ending Russia's involvement in World War I, and leading to the independence of Finland, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania and Poland.

1924: The thirteen-century-old Islamic caliphate is abolished when Caliph Abdul Mejid II of the Ottoman Empire is deposed. The last remnant of the old regime gives way to the reformed Turkey of Kemal Atatürk.

1938: Oil is discovered in Saudi Arabia.

1991: An amateur video captures the beating of Rodney King by Los Angeles police officers.

2005: Steve Fossett becomes the first person to fly an airplane non-stop around the world solo without refueling.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Alexander Graham Bell 1847 
Arthur Machen 1863
Henry J Wood 1869
Jean Harlow 1911 
Doc Watson 1923

Deaths

Robert Hooke 1703
Aurangzeb 1707
Lou Costello 1959
Paul Wittgenstein 1961


----------



## KenOC

On this day 4 March 1461: Wars of the Roses in England: Lancastrian King Henry VI is deposed by his House of York cousin, who then becomes King Edward IV.

1519: Hernán Cortés arrives in Mexico in search of the Aztec civilization and their wealth.

1628: The Massachusetts Bay Colony is granted a Royal charter.

1681: Charles II grants a land charter to William Penn for the area that will later become Pennsylvania.

1789: In New York City, the first Congress of the United States meets, putting the United States Constitution into effect. The United States Bill of Rights is written and proposed to Congress.

1882: Britain's first electric trams run in east London.

1918: The first case of Spanish flu occurs, the start of a devastating worldwide pandemic.

1945: Lapland War: Finland declares war on Nazi Germany.

1985: The Food and Drug Administration approves a blood test for AIDS infection, used since then for screening all blood donations in the United States.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 5 March 1616: Nicolaus Copernicus's book De revolutionibus orbium coelestium is banned by the Catholic Church

1770: Five Americans, including Crispus Attucks and a boy, are killed by British troops in an event that would contribute to the outbreak of the American Revolutionary War five years later. At a subsequent trial the soldiers are defended by future U.S. president John Adams.

1868: Mefistofele, an opera by Arrigo Boito receives its première performance at La Scala.

1933: Great Depression: President Franklin D. Roosevelt declares a "bank holiday", closing all U.S. banks and freezing all financial transactions.

1933: Adolf Hitler's Nazi Party receives 43.9% at the Reichstag elections. This later allows the Nazis to pass the Enabling Act and establish a dictatorship.

1940: Members of Soviet politburo, including general secretary Joseph Stalin, sign an order for the execution of 25,700 Polish intelligentsia, including 14,700 Polish POWs, known also as the Katyn massacre.

1946: Winston Churchill coins the phrase "Iron Curtain" in his speech at Westminster College, Missouri.

1970: The Nuclear Non-Proliferation Treaty goes into effect after ratification by 43 nations.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 6 March 1521: Ferdinand Magellan arrives at Guam.

1820: The Missouri Compromise is signed into law by President James Monroe. Missouri is allowed to enter the Union as a slave state, Maine as a free state, and the rest of the northern part of the Louisiana Purchase territory is slavery-free.

1836: After a thirteen day siege by an army of 3,000 Mexican troops, the 187 Texas volunteers, including frontiersman Davy Crockett and colonel Jim Bowie, defending the Alamo are killed and the fort is captured.

1869: Dmitri Mendeleev presents the first periodic table to the Russian Chemical Society.

1899: Bayer registers "Aspirin" as a trademark.

1946: Ho Chi Minh signs an agreement with France which recognizes Vietnam as an autonomous state in the Indochinese Federation and the French Union.

1951: The trial of Ethel and Julius Rosenberg begins.

1964: Nation of Islam's Elijah Muhammad officially gives boxing champion Cassius Clay the name Muhammad Ali.

1967: Joseph Stalin's daughter Svetlana Alliluyeva defects to the United States.

1981: After 19 years of presenting the CBS Evening News, Walter Cronkite signs off for the last time.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Michelangelo Buonarroti 1475 
Cyrano De Bergerac 1619 
Elizabeth Barrett Browning 1806 
Lou Costello 1906 
Alan Greenspan 1926 
Gabriel Garcia-Marquez 1928

Elizabeth Barrett Browning also gets the Google treatment










Deaths

1881  Horatia Nelson

Other Events

1857 Dred Scott v. Sandford  decision of the US Supreme Court held that African Americans, whether slave or free, could not be American citizens and therefore had no standing to sue in federal court. The Court ruled that Congress lacked the power to exclude slavery from any territory and hence the Missouri Compromise was unconstitutional.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 7 March 321: Emperor Constantine I decrees that the dies Solis Invicti (sun-day) is the day of rest in the Empire.

1799: Napoleon Bonaparte captures Jaffa in Palestine and his troops proceed to kill more than 2,000 Albanian captives.

1876: Alexander Graham Bell is granted a patent for an invention he calls the telephone.

1912: Roald Amundsen announces that his expedition had reached the South Pole on December 14, 1911.

1936: In violation of the Locarno Pact and the Treaty of Versailles, Germany reoccupies the Rhineland.

1989: Iran and the United Kingdom break diplomatic relations after a row over Salman Rushdie and his controversial novel, The Satanic Verses.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 8 March 1618: Johannes Kepler discovers the third law of planetary motion.

1655: John Casor becomes the first legally-recognized slave in England's North American colonies where a crime was not committed.

1775: An anonymous writer, thought by some to be Thomas Paine, publishes "African Slavery in America", the first article in the American colonies calling for the emancipation of slaves and the abolition of slavery.

1782: Gnadenhütten massacre: Ninety-six Native Americans in Gnadenhutten, Ohio who had converted to Christianity are killed by Pennsylvania militiamen in retaliation for raids carried out by other Indians.

1917: International Women's Day protests in St. Petersburg mark the beginning of the February Revolution, so named because it was February on the Julian calendar.

1947: Thirteen thousand troops sent by the Kuomintang government of China arrive in Taiwan after the 228 Incident and launch crackdowns killing thousands of people, including many elites. This turned into a major root of the Taiwan independence movement.

1979: Philips demonstrates the Compact Disc publicly for the first time.

1983: U.S. President Ronald Reagan calls the Soviet Union an "evil empire".


----------



## Headphone Hermit

today - marks the death of Hector Berlioz in 1869


----------



## Taggart

Composers' comings and goings are dealt with in http://www.talkclassical.com/13719-composer-birthdays.html and Berlioz's death was recorded here.


----------



## KenOC

KenOC said:


> On this day, 8 March 1618: Johannes Kepler discovers the third law of planetary motion.


Got curious so I looked this up:

Third law: "The square of the orbital period of a planet is directly proportional to the cube of the semi-major axis of its orbit."

The third law, published by Kepler in 1619, captures the relationship between the distance of planets from the Sun and their orbital periods.

Kepler enunciated this third law in a laborious attempt to determine what he viewed as the "music of the spheres" according to precise laws, and express it in terms of musical notation. So it used to be known as the harmonic law.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 9 March 632: The Prophet Muhammad delivers his last sermon, Khutbatul Wada'.

1841: The U.S. Supreme Court rules in United States v. The Amistad that captive Africans who had seized control of the ship carrying them had been taken into slavery illegally.

1842: Giuseppe Verdi's third opera, Nabucco, receives its première performance in Milan, its success establishing Verdi as one of Italy's foremost opera composers.

1847: Mexican-American War: The first large-scale amphibious assault in U.S. history is launched in the Siege of Veracruz.

1862: American Civil War: The USS Monitor and CSS Virginia fight to a draw in the Battle of Hampton Roads, the first battle between two ironclad warships.

1945: The Bombing of Tokyo by the United States Army Air Forces begin, one of the most destructive bombing raids in history. More people die than in Hiroshima or Nagasaki.

1957: A magnitude 8.3 earthquake in the Andreanof Islands, Alaska triggers a Pacific-wide tsunami causing extensive damage in Oahu and Hawaii and in Crescent City, California.

2011: Space Shuttle Discovery makes its final landing after 39 flights.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 10 March 1804: A formal ceremony in St. Louis, Missouri, transfers ownership of the Louisiana Territory from France to the United States.

1848: The United States Senate ratifies the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo, ending the Mexican–American War.

1876: Alexander Graham Bell makes the first successful telephone call by saying "Mr. Watson, come here, I want to see you."

1891: Almon Strowger, an undertaker in Topeka, Kansas, patents the Strowger switch, a device which led to the automation of telephone circuit switching.

1922: Mahatma Gandhi is arrested in India, tried for sedition, and sentenced to six years in prison, only to be released after nearly two years for an appendicitis operation.

1933: An earthquake in Long Beach, California kills 115 people and causes an estimated $40 million in damage.

1959: Fearing an abduction attempt by China, 300,000 Tibetans surround the Dalai Lama's palace to prevent his removal.

1969: In Memphis, Tennessee, James Earl Ray pleads guilty to assassinating Martin Luther King Jr. He later unsuccessfully attempts to retract his plea.

1970: Captain Ernest Medina is charged by the U.S. Military with war crimes in Viet Nam (the "My Lai Massacre").


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 11 March 1702: The Daily Courant, England's first national daily newspaper, is published for the first time.

1708: Queen Anne withholds Royal Assent from the Scottish Militia Bill, the last time a British monarch vetoes legislation.

1851: The first performance of Rigoletto by Giuseppe Verdi takes place in Venice.

1867: The first performance of Don Carlos by Giuseppe Verdi takes place in Paris.

1918: The first case of Spanish flu occurs, the start of a devastating worldwide pandemic.

1941: President Franklin D. Roosevelt signs the Lend-Lease Act into law, allowing American-built war supplies to be shipped to the Allies on loan.

1983: Pakistan successfully conducts a cold test of a nuclear weapon.

1990: Lithuania declares itself independent from the Soviet Union.

2004: Simultaneous explosions on rush hour trains in Madrid, Spain, kill 191 people.

2011: An earthquake measuring 9.0 in magnitude strikes 130 km (81 mi) east of Sendai, Japan, triggering a tsunami killing at least 16,000 people. This event triggered the second largest nuclear accident in history, one of only two events to be classified as a Level 7 on the International Nuclear Event Scale.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 12 March 1881: Andrew Watson makes his Scotland debut as the world's first black international football player and captain.

1894: Coca-Cola is bottled and sold for the first time in Vicksburg, Mississippi, by local soda fountain operator Joseph Biedenharn. The inventor, John Pemberton, claims that it cures many diseases including morphine addiction, dyspepsia, neurasthenia, headache, and impotence. Might be those five ounces of coca leaf per gallon of syrup...

1912: The Girl Guides (later renamed the Girl Scouts of the USA) are founded in the United States.

1928: In California, the St. Francis Dam fails; the resulting floods kill over 600 people. This ends the career of its designer, William Mulholland, who had previously built the Los Angeles Aqueduct.

1938: Anschluss: German troops occupy Austria.

1940: Winter War: Finland signs the Moscow Peace Treaty with the Soviet Union, ceding almost all of Finnish Karelia. Music remembers.

1993: North Korea says that it plans to withdraw from the Nuclear Nonproliferation Treaty and refuses to allow inspectors access to its nuclear sites.

1999: Former Warsaw Pact members the Czech Republic, Hungary and Poland join NATO. Russia is not happy and is thinking now about Ukraine....

2009: Financier Bernard Madoff pleads guilty in New York to scamming $18 billion, the largest in Wall Street history.

2011: A reactor at the Fukushima Daiichi Nuclear Power Plant melts and explodes and releases radioactivity into the atmosphere a day after Japan's earthquake.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

John Aubrey 1626
George Berkeley 1685
Gustav Robert Kirchoff 1824 
Clement Studebaker 1831 
Charles Boycott 1832 
Wally Schirra 1913
Googie Withers 1917 
Gordon MacRae 1921 
Jack Kerouac 1922 
Edward Albee 1928


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 13 March 1781: William Herschel discovers Uranus.

1845: Felix Mendelssohn's Violin Concerto receives its première performance in Leipzig with Ferdinand David as soloist.

1881: Alexander II of Russia is killed near his palace when a bomb is thrown at him.

1930: The news of the discovery of Pluto is telegraphed to the Harvard College Observatory.

1943: The Holocaust: German forces liquidate the Jewish ghetto in Kraków.

1954: Battle of Điện Biên Phủ: Viet Minh forces attack the French.

1964: American Kitty Genovese is murdered, reportedly in view of neighbors who did nothing to help her, prompting research into the bystander effect.

2013: Pope Francis is elected in the papal conclave to succeed Pope Benedict XVI.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Joseph Priestley 1733 
Charles Earl Grey 1764 
Percival Lowell 1855 
L. Ron Hubbard 1911 

Other Events

1868 - The U.S. Senate began the impeachment trial of President Andrew Johnson. 

1884 - Standard time was adopted throughout the U.S.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 14 March 1757: Admiral Sir John Byng is executed by firing squad aboard HMS Monarch for breach of the Articles of War. His crime was failing to "do his utmost" to prevent Minorca from falling to the French.*

1794: Eli Whitney is granted a patent for the cotton gin.

1885: The Mikado, a light opera by W. S. Gilbert and Arthur Sullivan, receives its first public performance in London.

1900: The Gold Standard Act is ratified, placing United States currency on the gold standard.

1926: A train falls off a bridge over the Río Virillain in Costa Rica between Heredia and Tibás. 248 are killed and 93 wounded.

1942: Orvan Hess and John Bumstead became the first in the United States to successfully treat a patient, Anne Miller, using penicillin.

1964: A jury in Dallas finds Jack Ruby guilty of killing Lee Harvey Oswald, the assumed assassin of John F. Kennedy.

*John Byng's epitaph expresses his family's view:

To the perpetual Disgrace
of PUBLICK JUSTICE
The Honble. JOHN BYNG Esqr
Admiral of the Blue
Fell a MARTYR to
POLITICAL PERSECUTION
March 14th in the year 1757 when
BRAVERY and LOYALTY
were Insufficient Securities
For the
Life and Honour
of a
NAVAL OFFICER.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Victor Emmanuel II 1820
Paul Ehrlich 1854 
Casey Jones 1864 
Albert Einstein 1879 
Quincy Jones 1933 
Michael Caine 1933


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 15 March 1877: First ever official cricket test match is played: Australia vs England at the MCG Stadium, in Melbourne, Australia

1906: Rolls-Royce Limited is incorporated.

1916: President Woodrow Wilson sends 4,800 United States troops over the U.S.-Mexico border to pursue Pancho Villa.

1939: World War II: German troops occupy the remaining part of Bohemia and Moravia; Czechoslovakia ceases to exist.

1956: My Fair Lady receives its premiere performance on Broadway at the Mark Hellinger Theatre.

1965: President Lyndon B. Johnson, responding to the Selma crisis, tells U.S. Congress "We shall overcome" while advocating the Voting Rights Act.

1985: The first Internet domain name is registered (symbolics.com).

1990: Mikhail Gorbachev is elected the first (and only) President of the Soviet Union.

1991: The Treaty on the Final Settlement with Respect to Germany comes into effect, granting full sovereignty to the Federal Republic of Germany. The "Soviet bloc" is well and truly broken, an historic event. But...time to rebuild?


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Andrew Jackson (U.S.) 1767 
Samuel "Lightnin" Hopkins 1912 

Deaths

Julius Caesar 44BC


----------



## Flamme

On this day in 1917, Czar Nicholas II, ruler of Russia since 1894, was forced to abdicate the throne by the Petrograd insurgents, and a provisional government was installed in his place.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 16 March 1621: Samoset, a Mohegan, visits the settlers of Plymouth Colony and greets them, "Welcome, Englishmen! My name is Samoset." Possibly a mistake.

1900: Sir Arthur Evans purchases the land around the ruins of Knossos, the largest Bronze Age archaeological site on Crete.

1912: Lawrence Oates, an ill member of Robert Falcon Scott's South Pole expedition, leaves his tent to die, saying: "I am just going outside and may be some time."

1926: Robert Goddard launches the first liquid-fueled rocket at Auburn, Massachusetts.

1935: Adolf Hitler orders Germany to rearm herself in violation of the Treaty of Versailles. Conscription is reintroduced to form the Wehrmacht.

1945: World War II: The Battle of Iwo Jima ends, but small pockets of Japanese resistance persist.

1962: A Flying Tiger Line Super Constellation disappears in the western Pacific Ocean, with all 107 aboard missing and presumed dead. Not the last time this happens, evidently.

1968: Vietnam War: In the My Lai massacre, between 347 and 500 Vietnamese villagers (men, women, and children) are killed by American troops.

1978: Supertanker Amoco Cadiz splits in two after running aground on the Portsall Rocks, three miles off the coast of Brittany, resulting in the 5th-largest oil spill in history.

1984: William Buckley, the CIA station chief in Beirut, Lebanon, is kidnapped by Islamic fundamentalists and later dies in captivity.

1988: Iran-Contra Affair: Lieutenant Colonel Oliver North and Vice Admiral John Poindexter are indicted on charges of conspiracy to defraud the United States.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

James Madison 1751 
George S. Ohm 1787 
Maxim Gorkei 1861 
Josef Mengele 1911 
Leo McKern 1920 
Jerry Lewis 1926


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 17 March 1337 – Edward, the Black Prince, is made Duke of Cornwall, the first Duchy in England.

1452 – The Battle of Los Alporchones is fought in the context of the Spanish Reconquista between the Emirate of Granada and the combined forces of the Kingdom of Castile and Murcia resulting in a Christian victory.

1776 – American Revolution: British forces evacuate Boston, ending the Siege of Boston, after George Washington and Henry Knox place artillery in positions overlooking the city.

1805 – The Italian Republic, with Napoleon as president, becomes the Kingdom of Italy, with Napoleon as King.

1939 – Second Sino-Japanese War: Battle of Nanchang between the Kuomintang and Japan begins.

1948 – The Benelux, France, and the United Kingdom sign the Treaty of Brussels, a precursor to the North Atlantic Treaty establishing NATO.

1958 – The United States launches the Vanguard 1 satellite.

1959 – Tenzin Gyatso, the 14th Dalai Lama, flees Tibet for India.

1966 – Off the coast of Spain in the Mediterranean, the DSV Alvin submarine finds a missing American hydrogen bomb.

2000 – 530 members of the Ugandan cult Movement for the Restoration of the Ten Commandments of God die in a fire, considered to be a mass murder or suicide orchestrated by leaders of the cult. Elsewhere another 248 members are later found dead.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

King James IV of Scotland 1483
Edmund Kean 1789
Gottlieb Wilhelm Daimler 1834
Nat "King" Cole 1919
Rudolf Nureyev 1938

Deaths

Saint Patrick 461 - Google doodle








Jean-Baptiste Rousseau 1741
Christian Doppler 1853
James Scott Skinner 1927


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 18 March 37: The Roman Senate annuls Tiberius's will and proclaims Caligula emperor.

1241: First Mongol invasion of Poland: Mongols overwhelm Polish armies in Kraków in the Battle of Chmielnik and plunder the city.

1314: Jacques de Molay, the 23rd and the last Grand Master of the Knights Templar, is burned at the stake.

1834: Six farm labourers from Tolpuddle, Dorset, England are sentenced to be transported to Australia for forming a trade union.

1850: American Express is founded by Henry Wells and William Fargo.

1865: American Civil War: The Congress of the Confederate States adjourns for the last time.

1925: The Tri-State Tornado hits the Midwestern states of Missouri, Illinois, and Indiana, killing 695 people.

1940: World War II: Adolf Hitler and Benito Mussolini meet at the Brenner Pass in the Alps and agree to form an alliance against France and the United Kingdom.

1942: The War Relocation Authority is established in the United States to take Japanese Americans into custody.

1968: The U.S. Congress repeals the requirement for a gold reserve to back US currency.

1990: Germans in the German Democratic Republic vote in the first democratic elections in the former communist dictatorship.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Grover Cleveland 1837 
Rudolf Diesel 1858 
Neville Chamberlin 1869 
Wilfrid Owen 1893 (Died November 4, 1918)
John Updike 1932 
Frederick W. de Klerk 1936


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

David Livingston 1813
Sir Richard Francis Burton 1821
Wyatt Earp 1848 
William Jennings Bryan 1860 
Earl Warren 1891 
Adolph Eichmann 1906 
Irving Wallace 1916 
Hans Kung 1928 
Patrick McGoohan 1928


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 19 March 1279: A Mongolian victory at the Battle of Yamen ends the Song Dynasty in China. The Mongols will now rule China as the Yuan Dynasty.

1649: The House of Commons of England passes an act abolishing the House of Lords, declaring it "useless and dangerous to the people of England."

1853: The Taiping reform movement occupies and makes Nanjing its capital until 1864. The Taiping rebellion, led by a man who claims to be the younger brother of Jesus, costs China at least 20 million lives.

1863: The SS Georgiana, said to have been the most powerful Confederate cruiser, is destroyed on her maiden voyage with a cargo of munitions, medicines and merchandise then valued at over $1,000,000. Its wreck is discovered by a teenage diver on this same day in 1965.

1918: The U.S. Congress establishes time zones and approves daylight saving time.

1943: Frank Nitti, the Chicago Outfit boss after Al Capone, commits suicide at the Chicago Central Railyard. A claustrophobe, Nitti fears likely indictment and prison. No, Kevin Costner didn't drop him from that courthouse roof.

1945: World War II: A dive bomber hits the aircraft carrier USS Franklin off the coast of Japan, killing 724 of her crew. Badly damaged, the ship is able to return to the U.S. under her own power.

1945: World War II: Adolf Hitler issues his "Nero Decree" ordering that all industries, military installations, shops, transportation facilities and communications facilities in Germany be destroyed.

1954: Willie Mosconi sets a world record by running 526 consecutive balls without a miss during a straight pool exhibition at East High Billiard Club in Springfield, Ohio. The record still stands.

1962: Influential artist Bob Dylan releases his first album, Bob Dylan, on Columbia Records label.

1982: Falklands War: Argentinian forces land on South Georgia Island, precipitating war with the United Kingdom.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 20 March 1616: Sir Walter Raleigh is freed from the Tower of London after 13 years of imprisonment.

1815: After escaping from Elba, Napoleon enters Paris with a regular army of 140,000 and a volunteer force of around 200,000, beginning his "Hundred Days" rule.

1848: Revolutions of 1848 in the German states: King Ludwig I of Bavaria abdicates. Wagner gets in trouble.

1852: Harriet Beecher Stowe's Uncle Tom's Cabin is published.

1916: Albert Einstein publishes his general theory of relativity.

1948: With a Musicians Union ban lifted, the first telecasts of classical music in the United States, under Eugene Ormandy and Arturo Toscanini, are given on CBS and NBC.

1995: A sarin gas attack on the Tokyo subway kills 13 and injures 1,300 persons.

2003: Invasion of Iraq: In the early hours of the morning, the United States and three other countries (the UK, Australia and Poland) begin military operations in Iraq.

It's International Astrology Day, World Storytelling Day, and World Sparrow Day.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Henrik Ibsen 1828 
B.F. Skinner 1904 
Sir Michael Redgrave 1908 
Dame Vera Lynn 1917


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 21 March 1556: In Oxford, Archbishop of Canterbury Thomas Cranmer is burned at the stake.

1800: With the church leadership driven out of Rome during an armed conflict, Pius VII is crowned Pope in Venice with a temporary papal tiara made of papier-mâché.

1857: An earthquake in Tokyo, Japan kills over 100,000.

1871: Otto von Bismarck is appointed Chancellor of the German Empire.

1925: The Butler Act prohibits the teaching of human evolution in Tennessee.

1960: Sharpeville Massacre: In South Africa: Police open fire on a group of unarmed black South African demonstrators, killing 69 and wounding 180.

1980: US President Jimmy Carter announces a United States boycott of the 1980 Summer Olympics in Moscow to protest the Soviet war in Afghanistan.

It's the International Day of Forests, Mother's Day (in most of the Arab World), World Down Syndrome Day, World Poetry Day, and World Puppetry Day.

It's also the vernal equinox (or maybe that was yesterday...)


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 22 March 1508: Ferdinand II of Aragon commissions Amerigo Vespucci chief navigator of the Spanish Empire. His name is remembered.

1621: The Pilgrims of Plymouth Colony sign a peace treaty with Massasoit of the Wampanoags.

1622: Jamestown massacre: Braves of the Powhatan Confederacy kill 347 English settlers around Jamestown, Virginia, a third of the colony's population, during the Second Anglo-Powhatan War.

1765: The British Parliament passes the Stamp Act that introduces a tax to be levied directly on its American colonies.

1916: The last "Emperor of China" (self-styled), Yuan Shikai, abdicates the throne and the Republic of China is restored.

1943: World War II: the entire population of Khatyn in Belarus is burnt alive by German occupation forces.

1960: Arthur Leonard Schawlow and Charles Hard Townes receive the first patent for a laser.

1963: The Beatles' first album, Please Please Me, is released in the United Kingdom.

1978: Karl Wallenda of The Flying Wallendas dies after falling off a tight-rope between two hotels in San Juan, Puerto Rico.

1995: Cosmonaut Valeriy Polyakov returns to earth after setting a record of 438 days in space.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Sir Anthony Van **** 1599 
Robert A. Millikan 1868
Chico Marx 1887 
Wilfrid Brambell 1912 
Marcel Marceau 1923
William Shatner 1931


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 23 March 1540: Waltham Abbey is surrendered to King Henry VIII of England, the last religious community to be closed during the Dissolution of the Monasteries.

1775: American Revolutionary War: Patrick Henry delivers his speech "Give me Liberty, or give me Death!" at St. John's Episcopal Church, Richmond, Virginia.

1801: Tsar Paul I of Russia is struck with a sword, then strangled, and finally trampled to death inside his bedroom at St. Michael's Castle. He was harder to kill than Rasputin!

1857: Elisha Otis's first elevator is installed at 488 Broadway New York City.

1909: Theodore Roosevelt leaves New York for a post-presidency safari in Africa. The trip is sponsored by the Smithsonian Institution and National Geographic Society.

1919: In Milan, Italy, Benito Mussolini founds his Fascist political movement.

1956: Pakistan becomes the first Islamic republic in the world.

1983: Strategic Defense Initiative: President Ronald Reagan makes his initial proposal to develop technology to intercept enemy missiles.

1989: Stanley Pons and Martin Fleischmann announce their discovery of cold fusion at the University of Utah. Oops.

2001: The Russian Mir space station is abandoned, breaking up in the atmosphere before falling into the southern Pacific Ocean near Fiji.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Pierre-Simon Laplace 1749
Joan Crawford 1905 
Akira Kurosawa 1910
Wernher Von Braun 1912


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 24 March 1603: Tokugawa Ieyasu is granted the title of shogun from Emperor Go-Yozei and establishes the Tokugawa Shogunate in Edo, Japan. James Clavell, satisfied, writes "Finis."

1707: The Acts of Union 1707 is signed, officially uniting the Kingdoms of England and Scotland to create the Kingdom of Great Britain. Permanently?

1721: Johann Sebastian Bach dedicates six concertos to Christian Ludwig, margrave of Brandenburg-Schwedt, now commonly called the Brandenburg concertos, BWV 1046-1051.

1765: American Revolution: The Kingdom of Great Britain passes the Quartering Act that requires the Thirteen Colonies to house British troops.

1832: In Hiram, Ohio a group of men beats, tars and feathers Mormon leader Joseph Smith.

1882: Robert Koch announces the discovery of mycobacterium tuberculosis, the bacterium responsible for tuberculosis.

1896: A. S. Popov makes the first radio signal transmission in history.

1946: The British Cabinet Mission, consisting of Lord Pethick-Lawrence, Sir Stafford Cripps and A. V. Alexander, arrives in India to discuss and plan for the transfer of power from the British Raj to Indian leadership.

1976: In Argentina, the armed forces overthrow the constitutional government of President Isabel Perón and start a 7-year dictatorial period self-styled the National Reorganization Process. Since 2006, a public holiday known as Day of Remembrance for Truth and Justice is held on this day.

1980: Archbishop Óscar Romero is killed while celebrating Mass in San Salvador.

1989: Exxon Valdez oil spill: In Prince William Sound in Alaska, the Exxon Valdez spills 240,000 barrels (38,000 m3) of petroleum after running aground.

1999: Kosovo War: NATO commences aerial bombardment against Yugoslavia, marking the first time NATO has attacked a sovereign country.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

William Morris 1834
Harry Houdini 1874 
Roscoe "Fatty" Arbuckle 1887 
Joseph Barbera 1911 

Other Events

1603 Elizabeth I of England dies and James VI of Scotland ascends to the English throne as James I of England bringing about the Union of the Crowns. Scotland and England had separate parliaments until the Act of Union in 1707.


----------



## Katie

Amidst all the hoity toity historical dictum, do not forget the Dead's LEGENDARY SPRING '90 TOUR :guitar: , including today's anniversary show at The Knick! Here's a sensational version of Deal from that performance (jump to 1:50 for the start):






P.S.: For the Cliff Notes version, you can be effectively schooled for future testing by reviewing material beginning at the 6 minute mark/KAT


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 26 March 1199: Richard I is wounded by a crossbow bolt while fighting France, leading to his death on April 6.

1306: Robert the Bruce becomes King of Scotland.

1584: Sir Walter Raleigh is granted a patent to colonize Virginia.

1634: The first settlers arrive in Maryland.

1807: The Slave Trade Act becomes law, abolishing the slave trade in the British Empire.

1807: The Swansea and Mumbles Railway, then known as the Oystermouth Railway, becomes the first passenger-carrying railway in the world.

1811: Percy Bysshe Shelley is expelled from the University of Oxford for publishing the pamphlet "The Necessity of Atheism".

1911: In New York City, the Triangle Shirtwaist Factory fire kills 146 garment workers.

1941: The Kingdom of Yugoslavia joins the Axis powers with the signing of the Tripartite Pact.

1957: The European Economic Community is established (West Germany, France, Italy, Belgium, Netherlands, Luxembourg).

1979: The first fully functional space shuttle orbiter, Columbia, is delivered to the John F. Kennedy Space Center to be prepared for its first launch.

1996: The European Union's Veterinarian Committee bans the export of British beef and its by-products as a result of mad cow disease.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Arturo Toscanini 1867 
David Lean 1908 
Jack Ruby 1911
Reginald Kenneth Dwight (Elton John) 1947


----------



## Jos

KenOC said:


> On this day, 26 March 1199: Richard I is wounded by a crossbow bolt while fighting France, leading to his death on April 6.


This Lionheart was mentioned more than once in a documentary on BBC2 yesterdayevening. Very interesting history of the house of Plantagenets. The complexity of the British Royal history is amazing. Well, in the end they are all German I believe (like our Dutch monarchs)
Bad king apparently, and believed to have some homoseksual tendencies too!! Interesting stuff.

Cheers,
Jos


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 26 March 1344 – The Siege of Algeciras, one of the first European military engagements where gunpowder was used, comes to an end.

1812 – A political cartoon in the Boston Gazette coins the term "gerrymander" to describe oddly shaped electoral districts designed to help incumbents win reelection.

1830 – The Book of Mormon is published in Palmyra, New York.

1934 – The driving test is introduced in the United Kingdom.

1971 – East Pakistan declares its independence from Pakistan to form the People's Republic of Bangladesh, and the Bangladesh Liberation War begins.

1997 – Thirty-nine bodies are found in the Heaven's Gate cult suicides.

1999 – A jury in Michigan finds Dr. Jack Kevorkian guilty of second-degree murder for administering a lethal injection to a terminally ill man.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

A.E. Housman 1859 
Robert Frost 1874 
Tennessee Williams 1911 
Leonard Nimoy 1931


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 27 March 1329: Pope John XXII issues his In Agro Dominico condemning some writings of Meister Eckhart as heretical.

1625: Charles I becomes King of England, Scotland and Ireland as well as claiming the title King of France.

1836: Texas Revolution: Goliad massacre: Antonio López de Santa Anna orders the Mexican army to kill about 400 Texas POWs at Goliad, Texas.

1854: Crimean War: The United Kingdom declares war on Russia. Now they expect the US to do it...

1886: Famous Apache warrior, Geronimo, surrenders to the U.S. Army, ending the main phase of the Apache Wars.

1915: Typhoid Mary, the first healthy carrier of disease ever identified in the United States, is put in quarantine, where she would remain for the rest of her life.

1945: World War II: Operation Starvation, the aerial mining of Japan's ports and waterways begins.

1964: The Good Friday Earthquake, the most powerful earthquake in U.S. history at a magnitude of 9.2 strikes South Central Alaska, killing 125 people and inflicting massive damage to the city of Anchorage.

1977: Tenerife airport disaster: Two Boeing 747 airliners collide on a foggy runway on Tenerife in the Canary Islands, killing 583 (all 248 on KLM and 335 on Pan Am). Sixty-one survived on the Pan Am flight. This is the worst aviation accident in history.

1980: Silver Thursday: A steep fall in silver prices, resulting from the Hunt Brothers' failed attempt to corner the market in silver, leads to panic on commodity and futures exchanges.

1998: The Food and Drug Administration approves Viagra for use as a treatment for male impotence, the first pill to be approved for this condition in the United States.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 28 March 845: Paris is sacked by Viking raiders, probably under Ragnar Lodbrok, who collects a huge ransom in exchange for leaving. "Some people spread joy wherever they go, others whenever they go."

1871: The Paris Commune is formally established in Paris.

1910: Henri Fabre becomes the first person to fly a seaplane, the Fabre Hydravion, after taking off from a water runway near Martigues, France.

1946: Cold War: The United States State Department releases the Acheson–Lilienthal Report, outlining a plan for the international control of nuclear power.

1959: The State Council of the People's Republic of China dissolves the Government of Tibet.

1979: A coolant leak at the Three Mile Island's Unit 2 nuclear reactor outside Harrisburg, Pennsylvania leads to the core overheating and a partial melt down.

1990: President George H. W. Bush posthumously awards Jesse Owens the Congressional Gold Medal.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 29 March 1461: Wars of the Roses: Battle of Towton: Edward of York defeats Queen Margaret to become King Edward IV of England.

1806: Construction is authorized for the Great National Pike, better known as the Cumberland Road, becoming the first United States federal highway.

1847: Mexican–American War: United States forces led by General Winfield Scott take Veracruz after a siege.

1857: Sepoy Mangal Pandey of the 34th Regiment, Bengal Native Infantry mutinies against the East India Company's rule in India and inspires the protracted Indian Rebellion of 1857, also known as the Sepoy Mutiny.


1886: Dr. John Pemberton brews the first batch of Coca-Cola in a backyard in Atlanta, Georgia.


1911: The M1911 .45 ACP pistol becomes the official U.S. Army side arm.

1951: Ethel and Julius Rosenberg are convicted of conspiracy to commit espionage. Both were executed in 1953.

1971: My Lai massacre: Lieutenant William Calley is convicted of premeditated murder and sentenced to life in prison.

1971: A Los Angeles, California jury recommends the death penalty for Charles Manson and three female followers.

1973: Vietnam War: The last United States combat soldiers leave South Vietnam.

2004: Bulgaria, Estonia, Latvia, Lithuania, Romania, Slovakia and Slovenia join NATO as full members.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 30 March 1842: Ether anesthesia is used for the first time, in an operation by the American surgeon Dr. Crawford Long.

1856: The Treaty of Paris is signed, ending the Crimean War.

1939: The Heinkel He 100 fighter sets a world airspeed record of 463 mph (745km/h).

1940: Sino-Japanese War: Japan declares Nanking capital of a new Chinese puppet government, nominally controlled by Wang Jingwei.

1981: President Ronald Reagan is shot in the chest outside a Washington, D.C., hotel by John Hinckley, Jr. Two other people are wounded at the same time.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Francisco Jose de Goya y Lucientes 1746 
Anna Sewell 1820 
Vincent Van Gogh 1853 
Ted Heath 1900 
Frankie Laine 1913
Rolf Harris 1930 
Warren Beatty 1937 
Eric Clapton 1945
Robbie Coltrane 1950 

Other Events

1867 - The U.S. purchased Alaska from Russia for $7.2 million dollars. 

1870 - The 15th amendment, guaranteeing the right to vote regardless of race, was passed by the U.S. Congress. 

1870 - Texas becomes last confederate state readmitted to Union


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 31 March 1492: Queen Isabella of Castille issues the Alhambra decree, ordering her 150,000 Jewish and Muslim subjects to convert to Christianity or face expulsion.

1854: Commodore Matthew Perry signs the Treaty of Kanagawa with the Japanese government, opening the ports of Shimoda and Hakodate to American trade.

1889: The Eiffel Tower is officially opened.

1909: Construction of the ill fated RMS Titanic begins.

1913: The Vienna Concert Society riots during a performance of modernist music by Arnold Schoenberg, Alban Berg, Alexander von Zemlinsky, and Anton von Webern, causing a premature end to the concert due to violence. This concert becomes known as the Skandalkonzert.

1918: Massacre of ethnic Azerbaijanis is committed by allied armed groups of Armenian Revolutionary Federation and Bolsheviks. Nearly 12,000 Azerbaijani Muslims are killed.

1930: The Motion Pictures Production Code is instituted, imposing strict guidelines on the treatment of sex, crime, religion and violence in film, in the U.S., for the next thirty eight years.

1945: World War II: a defecting German pilot delivers a Messerschmitt Me 262A-1, the world's first operational jet-powered fighter aircraft, to the Americans, the first to fall into Allied hands.

1951: Remington Rand delivers the first UNIVAC I computer to the United States Census Bureau.

1959: The 14th Dalai Lama, Tenzin Gyatso, crosses the border into India and is granted political asylum.

1992: The USS Missouri, the last active United States Navy battleship, is decommissioned in Long Beach, California.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Rene Descartes 1596
Andrew Marvell 1621
Nikolai Gogol 1809 
Edward Fitzgerald 1809
Sergei Pavlovich Diaghilev 1872
Lefty (William Orville) Frizzell 1928 
John D. Loudermilk 1934
Richard Chamberlain 1934
Herb Alpert 1935


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 1 April 1826: Samuel Morey patents the internal combustion engine.

1867: Singapore becomes a British crown colony.

1918: The Royal Air Force is created by the merger of the Royal Flying Corps and the Royal Naval Air Service.

1924: Adolf Hitler is sentenced to five years in jail for his participation in the "Beer Hall Putsch". However, he spends only nine months in jail, during which he writes Mein Kampf.

1939: Generalísimo Francisco Franco of the Spanish State announces the end of the Spanish Civil War, when the last of the Republican forces surrender.

1945: Operation Iceberg: United States troops land on Okinawa in the last major campaign of World War II.

1946: Aleutian Island earthquake: A 8.6 magnitude earthquake near the Aleutian Islands creates a tsunami that strikes the Hawaiian Islands killing 159, mostly in Hilo.

1948: Berlin Airlift — Military forces, under direction of the Soviet-controlled government in East Germany, set-up a land blockade of West Berlin. This leads to the Berlin Airlift.

1960: The TIROS-1 weather satellite transmits the first television picture from space.

1976: Apple Inc. is formed by Steve Jobs, Steve Wozniak, and Ronald Wayne.

1979: Iran becomes an Islamic republic by a 99% vote, officially overthrowing the Shah.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

William Harvey 1578
Otto Von Bismarck 1815
Lon Chaney 1883
William Manchester 1922
Anne McCaffrey 1926 
Debbie Reynolds (Mary Frances Reynolds) 1932


----------



## Flamme

It's #Rachmaninov's birthday today! Let's celebrate with the third movement from Piano Concerto No.2 performed by Sviatoslav Richter and the Warsaw National Philharmonic Orchestra under Stanislaw Wislocki: http://bit.ly/Rachmaninov2014


----------



## KenOC

On this day, April 2 1800: Ludwig van Beethoven leads the premiere of his First Symphony in Vienna.

1865: Confederate President Jefferson Davis and most of his Cabinet flee the Confederate capital of Richmond, Virginia.

1902: "Electric Theatre", the first full-time movie theater in the United States, opens in Los Angeles, California.

1917: United States President Woodrow Wilson asks the U.S. Congress for a declaration of war on Germany.

1930: After the mysterious death of Empress Zewditu, Haile Selassie is proclaimed emperor of Ethiopia.

1972: Actor Charlie Chaplin returns to the United States for the first time since being labeled a communist during the Red Scare in the early 1950s.

1982: Falklands War: Argentina invades the Falkland Islands.

2004: Islamist terrorists involved in the 11 March 2004 Madrid attacks attempt to bomb the Spanish high-speed train AVE near Madrid. Their attack is thwarted.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Giovanni Casanova 1725
Hans Christian Andersen 1805 
Frederic Bartholdi 1834 
Emile Zola 1840
Walter Chrysler 1875 
Max Ernst 1891
Sir Alec Guinness (Alec Guinness de Cuffe) 1914 

Other Events

1801 - During the Napoleonic Wars, the Danish fleet was destroyed by the British at the Battle of Copenhagen. Nelson, holding his telescope to his blind eye failed to see the signal to withdraw.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 3 April 1043: Edward the Confessor is crowned King of England.

1860: The first successful United States Pony Express run from Saint Joseph, Missouri, to Sacramento, California, begins.

1865: American Civil War: Union forces capture Richmond, Virginia, the capital of the Confederate States of America.

1882: Jesse James is killed by the coward Robert Ford (taking sides here).

1885: Gottlieb Daimler is granted a German patent for his engine design.

1895: The trial in the libel case brought by Oscar Wilde begins, eventually resulting in his imprisonment on charges of homosexuality.

1922: Joseph Stalin becomes the first General Secretary of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union.

1936: Bruno Richard Hauptmann is executed for the kidnapping and death of Charles Augustus Lindbergh, Jr., the baby son of pilot Charles Lindbergh.

1948: President Harry S. Truman signs the Marshall Plan, authorizing $5 billion in aid for 16 countries.

1975: Bobby Fischer refuses to play in a chess match against Anatoly Karpov, giving Karpov the title of World Champion by default.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Washington Irving 1783
Doris Day (Doris Mary Ann Von Kappelhoff) 1924 
Marlon Brando 1924 
Don Gibson 1928 

Deaths

Peter Pears 1986
Graham Greene 1991


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 4 April 1581: Francis Drake is knighted for completing a circumnavigation of the world.

1796: Georges Cuvier delivers his first paleontological lecture at École Centrale du Pantheon of the Muséum national d'histoire naturelle on living and fossil remains of elephants and related species, founding the science of paleontology.

1818: The United States Congress adopts the flag of the United States with 13 red and white stripes and one star for each state (then 20) -- the flag is still known as "the stars and stripes".

1873: The Kennel Club is founded, the oldest and first official registry of purebred dogs in the world.

1933: U.S. Navy rigid airship, the USS Akron, is wrecked off the New Jersey coast due to severe weather. 73 die and only three survive. This, followed by the Hindenburg disaster, largely ended the age of Zeppelins. Goodyear, though, has announced that it will replace its fleet of blimps with Zeppelins (2011).

1949: Twelve nations sign the North Atlantic Treaty creating the North Atlantic Treaty Organization.

1964: The Beatles occupy the top five positions on the Billboard Hot 100 pop chart.

1968: Martin Luther King, Jr. is assassinated by James Earl Ray at a motel in Memphis, Tennessee.

1975: Microsoft is founded as a partnership between Bill Gates and Paul Allen in Albuquerque, New Mexico.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 5 April 1242: During a battle on the ice of Lake Peipus, Russian forces led by Alexander Nevsky rebuff an invasion attempt by the Teutonic Knights.

1614: In Virginia, Native American Pocahontas marries English colonist John Rolfe.

1900: Archaeologists in Knossos, Crete, discover a large cache of clay tablets with hieroglyphic writing in a script they call Linear B.

1951: Ethel and Julius Rosenberg are sentenced to death for spying for the Soviet Union.

1956: Fidel Castro declares himself at war with the President of Cuba, Fulgencio Batista.

1976: In the People's Republic of China, the April Fifth Movement leads to the Tiananmen Square incident.

1998: In Japan, the Akashi Kaikyō Bridge linking Awaji Island with Honshū and costing about US$3.8 billion, opens to traffic, becoming the largest suspension bridge in the world.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Thomas Hobbes 1588 
Elihu Yale 1649 
Joseph Lister 1827 
Booker T. Washington 1856
Spencer (Bonaventure) Tracy 1900 
Bette (Ruth Elizabeth) Davis 1908
Gregory Peck 1916
Arthur Hailey 1920
Roger Corman 1926
Nigel Hawthorne 1929
Frank Gorshin 1934


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 6 April 1712: The New York Slave Revolt of 1712 begins near Broadway.

1793: During the French Revolution, the Committee of Public Safety becomes the executive organ of the republic.

1808: John Jacob Astor incorporates the American Fur Company, that would eventually make him America's first millionaire.

1830: The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter Day Saints is organized by Joseph Smith, Jr. and others at Fayette or Manchester, New York.

1895: Oscar Wilde is arrested in the Cadogan Hotel, London after losing a libel case against the Marquess of Queensberry.

1917: World War I: The United States declares war on Germany.

1962: Leonard Bernstein causes controversy with his remarks from the podium during a New York Philharmonic concert featuring Glenn Gould performing Brahms' First Piano Concerto.

1994: The Rwandan Genocide begins when the aircraft carrying Rwandan president Juvénal Habyarimana and Burundian president Cyprien Ntaryamira is shot down.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 9 April 1511: St John's College, Cambridge, England, founded by Lady Margaret Beaufort, receives its charter.

1585: The expedition organized by Sir Walter Raleigh departs England for Roanoke Island (now in North Carolina) to establish the Roanoke Colony.

1682: Robert Cavelier de La Salle discovers the mouth of the Mississippi River, claims it for France and names it Louisiana.

1865: Robert E. Lee surrenders the Army of Northern Virginia (26,765 troops) to Ulysses S. Grant at Appomattox Courthouse, Virginia, effectively ending the American Civil War.

1867: Alaska Purchase: Passing by a single vote, the United States Senate ratifies a treaty with Russia for the purchase of Alaska.

1939: Marian Anderson sings at the Lincoln Memorial, after being denied the right to sing at the Daughters of the American Revolution's Constitution Hall.

1940: World War II: Germany invades Denmark and Norway in Operation Weserübung.

1947: The Journey of Reconciliation, the first interracial Freedom Ride begins through the upper South in violation of Jim Crow laws. The riders wanted enforcement of the United States Supreme Court's 1946 Irene Morgan decision that banned racial segregation in interstate travel.

1961: The Pacific Electric Railway in Los Angeles, once the largest electric railway in the world, ends operations.

1991: Georgia declares independence from the Soviet Union.

2003: Baghdad falls to American forces; Iraqis turn on symbols of their former leader Saddam Hussein, pulling down a grand statue of him.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 10 April 837: Halley's Comet and Earth experienced their closest approach to one another when their separating distance equalled 0.0342 AU (3.2 million miles).

1407: The lama Deshin Shekpa visits the Ming Dynasty capital at Nanjing. He is awarded the title "Great Treasure Prince of Dharma". Better days then.

1606: The Virginia Company of London is established by royal charter by James I of England with the purpose of establishing colonial settlements in North America.

1815: The Mount Tambora volcano begins a three-month-long eruption, lasting until July 15. The eruption ultimately kills 71,000 people and affects Earth's climate for the next two years.

1866: The American Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (ASPCA) is founded in New York City by Henry Bergh.

1912: The Titanic leaves port in Southampton, England for her only voyage.

1953: Warner Bros. premieres the first 3-D film from a major American studio, entitled House of Wax.

1970: Paul McCartney announces that he is leaving The Beatles for personal and professional reasons.

1971: Ping-pong diplomacy: In an attempt to thaw relations with the United States, the People's Republic of China hosts the U.S. table tennis team for a week-long visit.

1972: Seventy-four nations sign the Biological Weapons Convention, the first multilateral disarmament treaty banning the production of biological weapons.

It's Siblings Day in the United States!

"Stripped of the cunning artifices of the tailor, and standing forth in the garb of Eden -- what a sorry set of round-shouldered, spindle-shanked, crane-necked varlets would civilized men appear!" -- Herman Melville


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

James V (Scotland) 1512 
William Hazlitt 1778 
Commodore Matthew Perry 1794 
Lew Wallace 1827 
William Booth 1829 
Joseph Pulitzer 1847 
George Arliss 1868

Other Events

1927 George Antheil rented New York's Carnegie Hall in order to present an entire concert devoted to his works including the American debut of Ballet Mécanique in a scaled-down version. It was the first symphonic work that used an airplane propeller and other mechanical contraptions not normally associated with the ballet.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 11 April 1689: William III and Mary II are crowned as joint sovereigns of Britain.

1727: Premiere of Johann Sebastian Bach's St Matthew Passion at the St. Thomas Church, Leipzig.

1868: Former Shogun Tokugawa Yoshinobu surrenders Edo Castle to Imperial forces, marking the end of the Tokugawa shogunate.

1888: The Concertgebouw in Amsterdam is inaugurated.

1945: World War II: American forces liberate the Buchenwald concentration camp.

1951: President Harry Truman relieves General of the Army Douglas MacArthur of overall command in Korea.

1961: The trial of Adolf Eichmann begins in Jerusalem.

1963: Pope John XXIII issues Pacem in Terris, the first encyclical addressed to all rather than to Catholics alone.

It's the feast day of Stanislaus of Szczepanów. But you knew that already, right?


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 12 April 1204: The Crusaders of the Fourth Crusade breach the walls of Constantinople and enter the city, which they completely occupy the following day.

1831: Soldiers marching on the Broughton Suspension Bridge in Manchester, England cause it to collapse. Troops now use route step to avoid the harmonic oscillations.

1861: The American Civil War begins with Confederate forces firing on Fort Sumter in the harbor of Charleston, South Carolina.

1927: April 12 Incident: Chiang Kai-shek orders the Communist Party of China members executed in Shanghai, ending the First United Front.

1934: The strongest surface wind gust in the world, 231 mph, is measured on the summit of Mount Washington, New Hampshire.

1945: U.S. President Franklin D. Roosevelt dies while in office; vice-president Harry Truman is sworn in as the 33rd President.

1955: The polio vaccine, developed by Dr. Jonas Salk, is declared safe and effective.

1961: The Soviet cosmonaut Yuri Gagarin becomes the first human to orbit the earth in Vostok 3KA-2 (Vostok 1).

1981: The first launch of a space shuttle (the Columbia) takes place -- the STS-1 mission.

It's the feast day of Erkembode.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 13 April 1613: Samuel Argall captures Native American princess Pocahontas in Passapatanzy, Virginia to ransom her for some English prisoners held by her father. She is brought to Henricus as hostage.

1742: George Frideric Handel's oratorio Messiah makes its world-premiere in Dublin, Ireland.

1796: The first elephant ever seen in the United States arrives from India.

1861: American Civil War: Fort Sumter surrenders to Confederate forces.

1902: James C. Penney opens his first store in Kemmerer, Wyoming.

1919: Jallianwala Bagh massacre: British troops gun down at least 379 unarmed demonstrators in Amritsar, India; at least 1200 are wounded.

1919: Eugene V. Debs is imprisoned at the Atlanta Federal Penitentiary in Atlanta, Georgia, for speaking out against the draft during World War I.

1943: World War II: The discovery of mass graves of Polish prisoners of war killed by Soviet forces in the Katyń Forest Massacre is announced, causing a diplomatic rift between the Polish government in exile in London from the Soviet Union, which denies responsibility.

1945: World War II: Soviet and Bulgarian forces capture Vienna, Austria.

1958: Cold War: American Van Cliburn wins the inaugural International Tchaikovsky Competition in Moscow.

1970: An oxygen tank aboard Apollo 13 explodes, putting the crew in great danger and causing major damage to the spacecraft while en route to the Moon.

1974: Western Union (in cooperation with NASA and Hughes Aircraft) launches the United States' first commercial geosynchronous communications satellite, Westar 1.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Guy Fawkes 1570
Thomas Jefferson 1743 
Frank W. Woolworth 1852 
Butch Cassidy (Robert LeRoy Parker) 1866 
Alfred Butts 1899 
Samuel Beckett 1906 
Howard Keel 1919


----------



## KenOC

Taggart said:


> Birthdays...Alfred Butts 1899


Had to scrabble for that one, did you?


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 14 April 1775: The first abolition society in North America is established. The _Society for the Relief of Free ******* Unlawfully Held in Bondage _is organized in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania by Benjamin Franklin and Benjamin Rush.

1828: Noah Webster copyrights the first edition of his dictionary.

1846: The Donner Party of pioneers departs Springfield, Illinois, for California, on what will become a year-long journey of hardship, cannibalism, and (for some) survival.

1865: U.S. President Abraham Lincoln is shot in Ford's Theatre by John Wilkes Booth. He dies April 15.

1894: The first commercial motion picture house opens in New York City using ten Kinetoscopes, devices for peep-show viewing of films.

1912: The British passenger liner RMS Titanic hits an iceberg in the North Atlantic at 23:40 and sinks in the morning of April 15.

1939: _The Grapes of Wrath _by American author John Steinbeck is published by the Viking Press.

1986: In retaliation for the April 5 bombing in West Berlin that killed two U.S. servicemen, U.S. president Ronald Reagan orders major bombing raids against Libya, killing 60 people.

1986: 1 kilogram (2.2 lb) hailstones fall on the Gopalganj district of Bangladesh, killing 92. These are the heaviest hailstones ever recorded.

1988: In a United Nations ceremony in Geneva, Switzerland, the Soviet Union signs an agreement pledging to withdraw its troops from Afghanistan. They will be replaced.

2003: U.S. troops in Baghdad capture Abu Abbas, leader of the Palestinian group that killed an American on the hijacked cruise liner the MS Achille Lauro in 1985.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 15 April 1738: Serse, an Italian opera by George Frideric Handel receives its premiere performance in London, England.

1755: Samuel Johnson's A Dictionary of the English Language is published in London.

1865: Abraham Lincoln dies after being shot the previous evening by actor John Wilkes Booth.

1892: The General Electric Company is formed.

1912: The British passenger liner RMS Titanic sinks in the North Atlantic at 2:20 a.m., two hours and forty minutes after hitting an iceberg. Only 710 of 2,227 passengers and crew on board survive.

1920: Two security guards are murdered during a robbery in South Braintree, Massachusetts. Anarchists Sacco and Vanzetti will be convicted of and executed for the crime, amid much controversy.

1923: Insulin becomes generally available for use by people with diabetes.

1941: In the Belfast Blitz, two-hundred bombers of the German Luftwaffe attack Belfast, Northern Ireland, United Kingdom killing one thousand people.

1952: The maiden flight of the B-52 Stratofortress takes place.

1955: McDonald's restaurant dates its founding to the opening of a franchised restaurant by Ray Kroc in Des Plaines, Illinois.

1989: Upon Hu Yaobang's death, the Tiananmen Square protests of 1989 begin in the People's Republic of China.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Leonardo da Vinci 1452
Leonhard Euler 1707
Henry James 1843
Bessie Smith 1894
Nikita Khrushchev 1894

Deaths

Matthew Arnold 1888
Father Damien 1889
Edward Smith 1912
John Jacob Astor IV 1912
W T Stead 1912
Wallace Hartley 1912
Jean-Paul Sartre 1980
Greta Garbo 1990
Pol Pot 1998

Other Events

1989 -96 people were killed and hundreds were injured at a soccer game at Hillsborough Stadium in an overcrowded standing area. Ninety-four died on the day of the incident and two more later died from their injuries. Enquiries are still continuing into the actions of police on the day.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 16 April 73: _Masada_, a Jewish fortress, falls to the Romans after several months of siege, ending the Great Jewish Revolt.

1521: Protestant Reformation: Martin Luther's first appearance before the _Diet of Worms _to be examined by the Holy Roman Emperor Charles V and the other estates of the empire. The caterer is fired.

1818: The United States Senate ratifies the _Rush-Bagot Treaty_, establishing the border with Canada.

1881: In Dodge City, Kansas, _Bat Masterson _fights his last gun battle. Near as I can find, nobody was hurt.

1917: _Vladimir Lenin _returns to Petrograd, Russia from exile in Switzerland.

1945: World War II: The Red Army begins the final assault on German forces around Berlin, with nearly one million troops fighting in the _Battle of the Seelow Heights_.

1945: More than 7,000 die when the German refugee ship _Goya _is sunk by a Soviet submarine.

1947: Texas City Disaster: An explosion on board a freighter in port causes the city of _Texas City, Texas_, to catch fire, killing almost 600.

1947: _Bernard Baruch _coins the term "Cold War" to describe the relationship between the United States and the Soviet Union.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Hans Sloane 1660 
Sir John Franklin 1786 
Ford Madox Brown 1821
Wilbur Wright 1867
John Millington Synge 1871
Charlie Chaplin (Sir Charles (Spencer) 'Charlie' Chaplin) 1889
Spike Milligan 1918 
Sir Peter Ustinov 1921 
Kingsly Amis 1922 
Henri Mancini (Enrico Nicola Mancini) 1924 
Joseph Alois Ratzinger 1927 
Dusty Springfield (Mary Isabel Catherine Bernadette O'Brien) 1939


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 17 April 1397: Geoffrey Chaucer tells the _Canterbury Tales _for the first time at the court of Richard II.

1521: The trial of Martin Luther over his teachings begins during the assembly of the _Diet of Worms_. Initially intimidated, he asks for time to reflect before answering and is given a stay of one day. He skips lunch for obvious reasons.

1895: The Treaty of Shimonoseki between China and Japan is signed. This marks the end of the First Sino-Japanese War, and the defeated Qing Empire is forced to renounce its claims on Korea and to concede the southern portion of the _Fengtien province, Taiwan and the Pescadores Islands _to Japan. This creates problems that persist to this day.

1907: The _Ellis Island _immigration center processes 11,747 people, more than on any other day.

1949: At midnight 26 Irish counties officially leave the British Commonwealth. A 21-gun salute on O'Connell Bridge, Dublin, ushers in the _Republic of Ireland_.

1961: A group of Cuban exiles financed and trained by the CIA lands at the _Bay of Pigs _in Cuba with the aim of ousting Fidel Castro. An unhappy idea as it turns out.

1964: The _Ford Mustang _is introduced to the North American market.

1975: The Cambodian Civil War ends. The _Khmer Rouge _captures the capital Phnom Penh and Cambodian government forces surrender. The beginning of a very bad time.

1986: The Three Hundred and Thirty Five Years' War between the Netherlands and the _Isles of Scilly _ends. I'm not making this up.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

J.P. (John Pierpoint) Morgan 1837
Thornton Wilder 1897 
Sirimavo Bandaranaike 1916
Lindsay Anderson 1923

Other Events

1951 Peak District is declared a National Park making it the first national park in the United Kingdom..


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 18 April 1506: The cornerstone of the current St. Peter's Basilica is laid.

1775: American Revolution: The British advancement by sea begins; Paul Revere and other riders warn the countryside of the troop movements.

1848: American victory at the battle of Cerro Gordo opens the way for invasion of Mexico.

1881: Billy the Kid escapes from the Lincoln County jail in Mesilla, New Mexico.

1906: An earthquake and fire destroy much of San Francisco, California.

1924: Simon & Schuster publishes the first crossword puzzle book.

1943: World War II: Japanese Admiral Isoroku Yamamoto is killed when his aircraft is shot down by U.S. fighters over Bougainville Island.

1955: 29 nations meet at Bandung, Indonesia, for the first Asian-African Conference.

1958: A United States federal court rules that poet Ezra Pound be released from an insane asylum.

1983: A suicide bomber destroys the United States embassy in Beirut, Lebanon, killing 63 people.

1988: The United States launches Operation Praying Mantis against Iranian naval forces in the largest naval battle since World War II.

It's Good Friday, celebrated the Friday before Easter Sunday.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 19 April 1529: The beginning of the Protestant Reformation: The Second Diet of Speyer bans Lutheranism.

1770: Captain James Cook sights the eastern coast of what is now Australia.

1775: The American Revolutionary War begins with an American victory in Concord during the battles of Lexington and Concord.

1861: American Civil War: Baltimore riot of 1861: A pro-secession mob in Baltimore, Maryland, attacks United States Army troops marching through the city.

1919: Leslie Irvin of the United States makes the first successful voluntary free-fall parachute jump using a new kind of self-contained parachute. (Were there earlier unsuccessful jumps? Involuntary ones? IMWTK!)

1927: Mae West is sentenced to ten days in jail for obscenity for her play Sex.

1943: World War II: In Poland, the Warsaw Ghetto Uprising begins, after German troops enter the Warsaw ghetto to round up the remaining Jews.

1956: Actress Grace Kelly marries Prince Rainier of Monaco.

1971: Charles Manson is sentenced to death (later commuted life imprisonment) for conspiracy to commit the Tate/LaBianca murders.

1993: The 51-day siege of the Branch Davidian building outside Waco, Texas, USA, ends when a fire breaks out. Eighty-one people die.

1995: The Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma, USA, is bombed, killing 168.

2011: Fidel Castro resigns from the central committee of Cuba's Communist Party after 45 years.

2013: Boston Marathon bombings suspect Tamerlan Tsarnaev is killed during a shootout with police. His brother Dzhokhar Tsarnaev is captured while hiding inside a boat in a backyard in Watertown, Massachusetts.

It's Bicycle Day!


----------



## EricABQ

KenOC said:


> On this day, 17 April 1397:
> 
> 1986: The Three Hundred and Thirty Five Years' War between the Netherlands and the _Isles of Scilly _ends. I'm not making this up.


Who won?

Also, anyone who bet the over made a smart bet.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 20 April 1534: Jacques Cartier begins the voyage during which he discovers Canada and Labrador.

1657: Freedom of religion is granted to the Jews of New Amsterdam (later New York City).

1861: American Civil War: Robert E. Lee resigns his commission in the United States Army in order to command the forces of the state of Virginia.

1902: Pierre and Marie Curie refine radium chloride.

1918: Manfred von Richthofen, aka The Red Baron, shoots down his 79th and 80th victims, his final victories before his death the following day.

1946: The League of Nations officially dissolves, giving most of its power to the United Nations.

1978: Korean Air Lines Flight 902 is shot down by the Soviet Union.

1986: Pianist Vladimir Horowitz performs in his native Russia for the first time in 61 years.

1999: Columbine High School massacre: Eric Harris and Dylan Klebold kill 13 people and injure 24 others before committing suicide at Columbine High School in Columbine, Colorado.

2010: The Deepwater Horizon drilling rig explodes in the Gulf of Mexico, killing eleven workers and beginning an oil spill that will last six months.

It's 4/20 -- International cannabis culture holiday. Celebrate it as you wish.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Napoleon III 1808
Adolf Hitler 1889
Joan Miro 1893 
Harold Lloyd 1893
Leslie Philips 1924
George Takei 1937
Ryan O'Neal 1941


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 21 April 1506: The three-day Lisbon Massacre comes to an end with the slaughter of over 1,900 suspected Jews by Portuguese Catholics.

1509: Henry VIII ascends the throne of England on the death of his father, Henry VII.

1836: Republic of Texas forces under Sam Houston defeat troops under Mexican General Antonio López de Santa Anna in the Battle of San Jacinto.

1863: Bahá'u'lláh, the founder of the Bahá'í Faith, declares his mission as "He whom God shall make manifest".

1898: Spanish–American War: The United States Navy begins a blockade of Cuban ports. When the U.S. Congress issued a declaration of war on April 25, it declared that a state of war had existed from this date.

1918: German fighter ace Manfred von Richthofen, better known as "The Red Baron", is shot down and killed over Vaux-sur-Somme in France.

1963: The Universal House of Justice of the Bahá'í Faith is elected for the first time.

1967: A few days before the general election in Greece, Colonel George Papadopoulos leads a coup d'état, establishing a military regime that lasts for seven years.

1989: In Beijing, around 100,000 students gather in Tiananmen Square to commemorate Chinese reform leader Hu Yaobang.

It's Grounation Day (Rastafari movement) celebrating Emperor Haile Selassie of Ethiopia's 1966 visit to Jamaica.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Friedrich Froebel 1782
Charlotte Bronte 1816 








Anthony Quinn 1915
Elizabeth II (Elisabeth Mary) 1926

Other Events

753 BC Today is the traditional date of the foundation of Rome by Romulus and Remus - or the start of 2767 AUC.
1689 - William III & Mary Stuart proclaimed king & queen of England
1865 - U.S. President Abraham Lincoln's funeral train left Washington.


----------



## EricABQ

The week just concluded (April 14 - 20) is notable in America for all of the bad anniverseries contained within those seven days. Lincoln's assasination, Bay of Pigs, Columbine, the Virginia Tech massacre, the Oklahoma City bombing, and the Boston Marathon bombing.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 22 April 1529: The Treaty of Saragossa divides the eastern hemisphere between Spain and Portugal along a line 297.5 leagues or 17° east of the Moluccas. Thus Brazil speaks Portugese.

1864: The U.S. Congress passes the Coinage Act of 1864 that mandates that the inscription In God We Trust be placed on all coins minted as United States currency.

1889: At high noon, thousands rush to claim land in the Land Run of 1889. Within hours the cities of Oklahoma City and Guthrie are formed with populations of at least 10,000.

1915: The use of poison gas in World War I escalates when chlorine gas is released as a chemical weapon in the Second Battle of Ypres.

1944: The 1st Air Commando Group using Sikorsky R-4 helicopters stage the first use of helicopters in combat with CSAR operations in the China-Burma-India theater.

1945: After learning that Soviet forces have taken Eberswalde without a fight, Adolf Hitler admits defeat in his underground bunker and states that suicide is his only recourse.

1954: Red Scare: Witnesses begin testifying and live television coverage of the Army-McCarthy Hearings begins.

1977: Optical fiber is first used to carry live telephone traffic.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Queen Isabella I (Spain) 1451 
Henry Fielding 1707
Immanuel Kant 1724 
Nikolai Lenin (Vladimir Ilyich Lenin) 1870
Nicola Sacco 1891 
Vladimir Nabokov 1899 
J. Robert Oppenheimer 1904 
Yehudi Menuhin 1916 
Charles Mingus 1922
Glen Campbell 1936
Jack Nicholson (John Joseph) 1937


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 23 April 711: Dagobert III is crowned King of the Franks. He celebrates with a wienie roast.

1016: Edmund Ironside succeeds his father Æthelred the Unready as king of England. Cool names prevail.

1929: Turkey becomes the first country to celebrate Children's Day as a national holiday.

1945: World War II: Adolf Hitler's designated successor Hermann Göring sends him a telegram asking permission to take leadership of the Third Reich, which causes Hitler to replace him with Joseph Goebbels and Karl Dönitz.

1985: Coca-Cola changes its formula and releases New Coke. The response is overwhelmingly negative, and the original formula is back on the market in less than 3 months.

It's International Pixel-Stained Technopeasant Day. I'm not making this up.


----------



## mirepoix

KenOC said:


> It's International Pixel-Stained Technopeasant Day. I'm not making this up.


Speak for yourself - _we've_ been partying since dawn.


----------



## Taggart

It's also St George's Day!

Birthdays

William Shakespeare 1564
James Buchanan 1791
Shirley (Jane) Temple Black 1928 
Roy Orbison 1936

Deaths

William Shakespeare 1616
Miguel de Cervantes Saavedra 1616


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 24 April 1184 BC: Traditional date of the fall of Troy.

1800: The United States Library of Congress is established when President John Adams signs legislation to appropriate $5,000 USD to purchase "such books as may be necessary for the use of Congress."

1914: The Franck–Hertz experiment, a pillar of quantum mechanics, is presented to the German Physical Society.

1915: The arrest of 250 Armenian intellectuals and community leaders in Istanbul marks the beginning of the Armenian Genocide.

1916: Ernest Shackleton and five men of the Imperial Trans-Antarctic Expedition launch a lifeboat from uninhabited Elephant Island in the Southern Ocean to organize a rescue for the ice-trapped ship Endurance.

1923: In Vienna, the paper Das Ich und das Es (The Ego and the Id) by Sigmund Freud is published, which outlines Freud's theories of the id, ego, and super-ego.

1955: The Bandung Conference ends: Twenty-nine non-aligned nations of Asia and Africa finish a meeting that condemns colonialism, racism, and the Cold War.

1970: The first Chinese satellite, Dong Fang Hong I, is launched.

1980: Eight U.S. servicemen die in Operation Eagle Claw as they attempt to end the Iran hostage crisis.

1990: STS-31: The Hubble Space Telescope is launched from the Space Shuttle Discovery.

2005: Cardinal Joseph Ratzinger is inaugurated as the 265th Pope of the Roman Catholic Church, taking the name Pope Benedict XVI.

2013: A building collapses near Dhaka, Bangladesh, killing 1,129 people and injuring 2,500 others.

It's World Day for Laboratory Animals.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 25 April 1792: La Marseillaise (the French national anthem) is composed by Claude Joseph Rouget de Lisle.

1846: Thornton Affair: Open conflict begins over the disputed border of Texas, triggering the Mexican–American War.

1859: British and French engineers break ground for the Suez Canal.

1898: Spanish–American War: The United States declares war on Spain.

1901: New York becomes the first U.S. state to require automobile license plates.

1915: World War I: The Battle of Gallipoli—the invasion of the Turkish Gallipoli Peninsula by Australian, British, French and New Zealand troops—begins with landings at Anzac Cove and Cape Helles.

1945: The Nazi occupation army surrenders and leaves Northern Italy after a general partisan insurrection by the Italian resistance movement; the puppet fascist regime dissolves and Benito Mussolini tries to escape. This day is taken as symbolic of the Liberation of Italy.

1953: Francis Crick and James D. Watson publish "Molecular Structure of Nucleic Acids: A Structure for Deoxyribose Nucleic Acid" describing the double helix structure of DNA.

1983: Pioneer 10 travels beyond Pluto's orbit.

2007: Boris Yeltsin's funeral takes place, the first to be sanctioned by the Russian Orthodox Church for a head of state since the funeral of Emperor Alexander III in 1894.

It's Parental Alienation Awareness Day. Imagine that.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Oliver Cromwell 1599
Guglielmo Marconi 1874
Edward R. Murrow 1908 
Ella Fitzgerald 1918


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 26 April 1564: Playwright William Shakespeare is baptized in Stratford-upon-Avon, Warwickshire, England (his date of actual birth is unknown).

1803: Thousands of meteor fragments fall from the skies of L'Aigle, France; the event convinces European science that meteors exist.

1865: Union cavalry troopers corner and shoot dead John Wilkes Booth, assassin of President Lincoln, in Virginia.

1933: The Gestapo, the official secret police force of Nazi Germany, is established.

1937: Spanish Civil War: Guernica (or Gernika in Basque), Spain is bombed by German Luftwaffe.

1956: SS Ideal X, the world's first successful container ship, leaves Port Newark, New Jersey for Houston, Texas.

1965: A Rolling Stones concert in London, Ontario is shut down by police after 15 minutes due to rioting.

1986: A nuclear reactor accident occurs at the Chernobyl Nuclear Power Plant in the Soviet Union (now Ukraine), creating the world's worst nuclear disaster. 

1989: The deadliest tornado in world history strikes Central Bangladesh, killing upwards of 1,300, injuring 12,000, and leaving as many as 80,000 homeless.

2005: Under international pressure, Syria withdraws the last of its 14,000 troop military garrison in Lebanon, ending its 29-year military domination of that country.

It's the Day of Remembrance of the Chernobyl Tragedy, in Belarus.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 27 April 1296: First War of Scottish Independence: John Balliol's Scottish army is defeated by an English army commanded by John de Warenne, 6th Earl of Surrey at the Battle of Dunbar.

1521: Battle of Mactan: Explorer Ferdinand Magellan is killed by natives in the Philippines led by chief Lapu-Lapu.

1667: The blind and impoverished John Milton sells the copyright of _Paradise Lost _for £10.

1749: First performance of George Frideric Handel's _Music for the Royal Fireworks _in Green Park, London.

1805: First Barbary War: United States Marines and Berbers attack the Tripolitan city of Derna (The "shores of Tripoli" part of the Marines' hymn).

1861: American President Abraham Lincoln suspends the writ of habeas corpus. A pretty bad-boy thing to do.

1865: The steamboat SS Sultana, carrying 2,400 passengers, explodes and sinks in the Mississippi River, killing 1,700, most of whom are Union survivors of the Andersonville and Cahaba Prisons.

1945: World War II: Benito Mussolini is arrested by Italian partisans in Dongo, while attempting escape disguised as a German soldier.

1974: Ten thousand march in Washington, D.C., calling for the impeachment of U.S. President Richard Nixon

1981: Xerox PARC introduces the computer mouse.

1992: The Russian Federation and 12 other former Soviet republics become members of the International Monetary Fund and the World Bank.

It's the feast day of the Virgin of Montserrat. Spare a thought!


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Edward Gibbon 1737 - Not always appreciated, the Duke of Gloucester remarked -"Another damned thick book! Always scribble, scribble, scribble! Eh, Mr. Gibbon?" on receiving the second volume of _The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire_ from the author.
Samuel F.B. (Finley Breese) Morse 1791 
Ulysses S. Grant 1822


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 28 April 1253: Nichiren, a Japanese Buddhist monk, propounds Nam Myoho Renge Kyo for the very first time and declares it to be the essence of Buddhism, in effect founding Nichiren Buddhism.

1503: The Battle of Cerignola is fought, the first battle in history won by small arms fire using gunpowder.

1789: Mutiny on the Bounty: Lieutenant William Bligh and 18 sailors are set adrift and the rebel crew returns to Tahiti briefly and then sets sail for Pitcairn Island.

1945: Benito Mussolini and his mistress Clara Petacci are executed by a firing squad consisting of members of the Italian resistance movement.

1947: Thor Heyerdahl and five crewmates set out from Peru on the Kon-Tiki to prove that Peruvian natives could have settled Polynesia.

1948: Igor Stravinsky conducts the premier of his American ballet, _Orpheus_, in New York City at New York City Center.

1952: The United States occupation of Japan ends as the Treaty of San Francisco, ratified September 8, 1951, comes into force.

1978: President of Afghanistan, Mohammed Daoud Khan, is overthrown and assassinated in a coup led by pro-communist rebels.

1988: Near Maui, Hawaii, flight attendant Clarabelle "C.B." Lansing is blown out of Aloha Airlines Flight 243, a Boeing 737, and falls to her death when part of the plane's fuselage rips open in mid-flight.

It's World Day for Safety and Health at Work.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 29 April 711: Moorish troops led by Tariq ibn-Ziyad land at Gibraltar to begin their invasion of the Iberian Peninsula (Al-Andalus).

1429: Joan of Arc arrives to relieve the Siege of Orleans.

1770: James Cook arrives at and names Botany Bay, Australia.

1910: The Parliament of the United Kingdom passes the People's Budget, the first budget in British history with the expressed intent of redistributing wealth among the British public.

1945: Adolf Hitler marries his longtime partner Eva Braun in a Berlin bunker and designates Admiral Karl Dönitz as his successor. Both Hitler and Braun commit suicide the following day.

1946: The International Military Tribunal for the Far East convenes and indicts former Prime Minister of Japan Hideki Tojo and 28 former Japanese leaders for war crimes.

1967: After refusing induction into the United States Army the day before (citing religious reasons), Muhammad Ali is stripped of his boxing title.

1991: A cyclone strikes the Chittagong district of southeastern Bangladesh with winds of around 155 miles per hour (249 km/h), killing at least 138,000 people and leaving as many as 10 million homeless.

1992: Riots in Los Angeles, California, following the acquittal of police officers in the beating of Rodney King. Over the next three days 53 people are killed and hundreds of buildings are destroyed.

It's International Dance Day!


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Czar Alexander II (Alexander the Liberator) 1745
William Randolph Hearst 1863
Sir Thomas Beecham 1879
Duke Ellington (Edward Kennedy) 1899
Hirohito (Emperor Showa) 1901
Lonnie Donegan 1931
Zubin Mehta 1936
Kate Mulgrew 1955


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 30 April 1492 – Spain gives Christopher Columbus his commission of exploration.

1789 – On the balcony of Federal Hall on Wall Street in New York City, George Washington takes the oath of office to become the first elected President of the United States.

1803 – The United States purchases the Louisiana Territory from France for $15 million, more than doubling the size of the young nation.

1900 – Hawaii becomes a territory of the United States, with Sanford B. Dole as governor. He was not associated with the Dole Food Company (surprise).

1900 – Casey Jones dies in a train wreck in Vaughan, Mississippi, while trying to make up time on the Cannonball Express.

1943 – Operation Mincemeat: The submarine HMS Seraph surfaces in the Mediterranean Sea off the coast of Spain to deposit a dead man planted with false invasion plans and dressed as a British military intelligence officer. See the excellent movie, "The Man Who Never Was."

1945 – Führerbunker: Adolf Hitler and Eva Braun commit suicide after being married for one day. Soviet soldiers raise the Victory Banner over the Reichstag building.

1973 – Watergate scandal: U.S. President Richard Nixon announces that top White House aides H. R. Haldeman, John Ehrlichman and others have resigned.

1975 – Fall of Saigon: Communist forces gain control of Saigon. The Vietnam War formally ends with the unconditional surrender of South Vietnamese president Duong Van Minh.

1993 – CERN announces World Wide Web protocols will be free.

It's International Jazz Day (UNESCO).


----------



## KenOC

It's Mayday! On this day, May 1 in 1328: Wars of Scottish Independence end. By the Treaty of Edinburgh-Northampton the Kingdom of England recognizes the Kingdom of Scotland as an independent state. But...

1707: The Act of Union joins the Kingdom of England and Kingdom of Scotland to form the Kingdom of Great Britain.

1753: Publication of Species Plantarum by Linnaeus, and the formal start date of plant taxonomy adopted by the International Code of Botanical Nomenclature.

1776: Establishment of the Illuminati in Ingolstadt (Upper Bavaria), by Jesuit-taught Adam Weishaupt. Conspiracy theorists rejoice.

1786: In Vienna, Austria, Mozart's the opera The Marriage of Figaro is performed for the first time.

1840: The Penny Black, the first official adhesive postage stamp, is issued in the United Kingdom.

1886: Rallies are held throughout the United States demanding the eight-hour work day, culminating in the Haymarket Affair in Chicago, in commemoration of which May 1 is celebrated as International Workers' Day in many countries.

1898: The Battle of Manila Bay: The United States Navy destroys the Spanish Pacific fleet in the first battle of the Spanish-American War.

1927: The first cooked meals on a scheduled flight are introduced on an Imperial Airways flight from London to Paris.

1931: The Empire State Building is dedicated in New York City.

1945: World War II: Joseph Goebbels and his wife Magda commit suicide in the Reich Garden outside the Führerbunker. Their children are murdered by Magda by having cyanide pills inserted into their mouths.

1960: Cold War: Francis Gary Powers, in a Lockheed U-2 spyplane, is shot down over the Soviet Union, sparking a diplomatic crisis.

1971: Amtrak (the National Railroad Passenger Corporation) takes over operation of U.S. passenger rail service.

1999: The body of British climber George Mallory is found on Mount Everest, 75 years after his disappearance in 1924.

2011: Barack Obama announces that Osama bin Laden, the suspected mastermind behind the September 11 attacks, has been killed by United States special forces in Abbottabad, Pakistan. Due to the time difference between the United States and Pakistan, bin Laden was actually killed on May 2.

It's International Workers' Day, or Labor Day (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, May 2 1536: Anne Boleyn, Queen of England, is arrested and imprisoned on charges of adultery, incest, treason and witchcraft.

1611: The King James Bible is published for the first time in London, England, by printer Robert Barker.

1670: King Charles II of England grants a permanent charter to the Hudson's Bay Company to open up the fur trade in North America.

1863: American Civil War: Stonewall Jackson is wounded by friendly fire while returning to camp after reconnoitering during the Battle of Chancellorsville. He succumbs to pneumonia eight days later.

1885: The Congo Free State is established by King Léopold II of Belgium. An unfortunate history begins.

1952: The world's first ever jet airliner, the De Havilland Comet 1 makes its maiden flight, from London to Johannesburg. Another unfortunate history begins.

2000: President Bill Clinton announces that accurate GPS access would no longer be restricted to the United States military.

2008: Cyclone Nargis makes landfall in Burma killing over 138,000 people and leaving millions of people homeless.

2011: Osama bin Laden, the suspected mastermind behind the September 11 attacks and the FBI's most wanted man is killed by the United States special forces in Abbottabad, Pakistan.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 3 May 1802: Washington, D.C. is incorporated as a city.

1849: The May Uprising in Dresden begins, the last of the German revolutions of 1848.

1937: Gone with the Wind, a novel by Margaret Mitchell, wins the Pulitzer Prize for Fiction.

1948: The U.S. Supreme Court rules in Shelley v. Kraemer that covenants prohibiting the sale of real estate to blacks and other minorities are legally unenforceable.

1957: Walter O'Malley, the owner of the Brooklyn Dodgers, agrees to move the team from Brooklyn, New York, to Los Angeles, California.

1963: The police force in Birmingham, Alabama switches tactics and responds with violent force to stop the "Birmingham campaign" protesters. Images of the violent suppression are transmitted worldwide, bringing new-found attention to the African-American Civil Rights Movement.

1978: The first unsolicited bulk commercial e-mail (which would later become known as "spam") is sent by a Digital Equipment Corporation marketing representative to every ARPANET address on the west coast of the United States.

2003: New Hampshire's famous Old Man of the Mountain collapses.

It's World Press Freedom Day.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 4 May 1147: First historical record of Moscow.

1581: Francis Drake is knighted for completing a circumnavigation of the world.

1796: Georges Cuvier delivers his first paleontological lecture at École Centrale du Pantheon of the Muséum national d'histoire naturelle on living and fossil remains of elephants and related species, founding the science of Paleontology.

1841: William Henry Harrison dies of pneumonia becoming the first President of the United States to die in office and with the shortest term served.

1865: American Civil War: A day after Union forces capture Richmond, Virginia, U.S. President Abraham Lincoln visits the Confederate capital.

1933: U.S. Navy airship, USS Akron, is wrecked off the New Jersey coast due to severe weather.

1949: Twelve nations sign the North Atlantic Treaty creating the North Atlantic Treaty Organization.

1964: The Beatles occupy the top five positions on the Billboard Hot 100 pop chart.

1975: Microsoft is founded as a partnership between Bill Gates and Paul Allen in Albuquerque, New Mexico.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 5 May 1260: Kublai Khan becomes ruler of the Mongol Empire.

1821: Emperor Napoleon I dies in exile on the island of Saint Helena in the South Atlantic Ocean.

1860: Giuseppe Garibaldi sets sail from Genoa, leading the expedition of the Thousand to conquer the Kingdom of the Two Sicilies and giving birth to the Kingdom of Italy.

1891: The Music Hall in New York City (later known as Carnegie Hall) has its grand opening and first public performance, with Tchaikovsky as the guest conductor.

1925: Scopes Trial:An arrest warrant is served on John T. Scopes for teaching evolution in violation of the Butler Act.

1945: World War II: Canadian and British troops liberate the Netherlands and Denmark from German occupation when Wehrmacht troops capitulate.

1946: The International Military Tribunal for the Far East begins in Tokyo with twenty-eight Japanese military and government officials accused of war crimes and crimes against humanity.

1973: Secretariat (horse) wins the 1973 Kentucky Derby in 1:59 2/5, a still standing record.

It's Cinco de Mayo (Mexico and the United States) and International Midwives' Day.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 6 May 1527: Spanish and German troops sack Rome. Some consider this the end of the Renaissance. 147 Swiss Guards, including their commander, die fighting the forces of Charles V in order to allow Pope Clement VII to escape into Castel Sant'Angelo.

1536: King Henry VIII of England orders English-language Bibles be placed in every church.

1844: The Glaciarium, the world's first mechanically frozen ice rink, opens.

1877: Chief Crazy Horse of the Oglala Sioux surrenders to United States troops in Nebraska.

1882: The United States Congress passes the Chinese Exclusion Act.

1937: The German zeppelin Hindenburg catches fire and is destroyed within a minute while attempting to dock at Lakehurst, New Jersey. Thirty-six people are killed.

1949: EDSAC, the first practical electronic digital stored-program computer, runs its first operation.

1954: Roger Bannister becomes the first person to run the mile in under four minutes.

1989: Cedar Point opens Magnum XL-200, the first roller coaster to break the 200 ft height barrier, thereby spawning what is known as the "coaster wars".

1996: The body of former CIA director William Colby is found washed up on a riverbank in southern Maryland, eight days after he disappeared. Hmmm...

It's International No Diet Day.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays 

Maximilien Robespierre 1758
Sigmund Freud 1856
Robert E. Peary 1856 
Rabindranath Tagore 1861
Rudolph Valentino (Rodolfo Pietro Filiberto Raffaello Guglielmi di Valentina) 1895
(George) Orson Welles 1915


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 7 May 1429: Joan of Arc ends the Siege of Orléans, pulling an arrow from her own shoulder and returning, wounded, to lead the final charge. The victory marks a turning point in the Hundred Years' War.

1487: The Siege of Málaga commences during the Spanish Reconquista. (The moors are expelled from their final Spanish stronghold, Granada, five years later in 1492.)

1763: Pontiac's War begins with Pontiac's attempt to seize Fort Detroit from the British.

1824: World premiere of Ludwig van Beethoven's Ninth Symphony in Vienna, Austria. The performance is conducted by Michael Umlauf under the composer's supervision.

1895: In Saint Petersburg, Russian scientist Alexander Stepanovich Popov demonstrates to the Russian Physical and Chemical Society his invention, the Popov lightning detector -- a primitive radio receiver. In some parts of the former Soviet Union the anniversary of this day is celebrated as Radio Day. The Popov-Marconi debates continue.

1915: World War I: German submarine U-20 sinks RMS Lusitania, killing 1,198 people including 128 Americans. Public reaction to the sinking turns many formerly pro-Germans in the United States against the German Empire.

1942: During the Battle of the Coral Sea, United States Navy carrier aircraft attack and sink the Japanese Imperial Navy light aircraft carrier Shōhō. The battle marks the first time in the naval history that two enemy fleets fight without visual contact between warring ships.

1945: World War II: General Alfred Jodl signs unconditional surrender terms at Reims, France, ending Germany's participation in the war. The document takes effect the next day.

1952: The concept of the integrated circuit, the basis for all modern computers, is first published by Geoffrey W.A. Dummer.

1954: Indochina War: The Battle of Dien Bien Phu ends in a French defeat and a Vietnamese victory (the battle began on March 13).

1998: Mercedes-Benz buys Chrysler for $40 billion USD and forms DaimlerChrysler in the largest industrial merger in history.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 8 May 1541: Hernando de Soto reaches the Mississippi River and names it Río de Espíritu Santo.

1794: Branded a traitor during the Reign of Terror by revolutionists, French chemist Antoine Lavoisier is tried, convicted, and guillotined all on the same day in Paris.

1886: Pharmacist John Pemberton first sells a carbonated beverage named "Coca-Cola" as a patent medicine.

1902: In Martinique, Mount Pelée erupts, destroying the town of Saint-Pierre and killing over 30,000 people. Only a handful of residents survive the blast.

1927: Attempting to make the first non-stop transatlantic flight from Paris to New York, French war heroes Charles Nungesser and François Coli disappear after taking off aboard The White Bird biplane.

1945: World War II: V-E Day, combat ends in Europe. German forces agree in Reims, France, to an unconditional surrender.

1972: Vietnam War: U.S. President Richard Nixon announces his order to place mines in major North Vietnamese ports in order to stem the flow of weapons and other goods to that nation.

It's White Lotus Day among Theosophists.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 9 May 1671: Thomas Blood, disguised as a clergyman, attempts to steal England's Crown Jewels from the Tower of London.

1887: Buffalo Bill Cody's Wild West Show opens in London.

1936: Italy formally annexes Ethiopia after taking the capital Addis Ababa on May 5.

1950: Robert Schuman presents his proposal on the creation of an organized Europe, which is considered by some people to be the beginning of the creation of what is now the European Union.

1960: The Food and Drug Administration announces it will approve birth control as an additional indication for Searle's Enovid, making Enovid the world's first approved oral contraceptive pill.

1974: The United States House of Representatives Judiciary Committee opens formal and public impeachment hearings against President Richard Nixon.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 10 May 1773: The Parliament of Great Britain passes the Tea Act, designed to save the British East India Company by granting it a monopoly on the North American tea trade.

1774: Louis XVI and Marie Antoinette become King and Queen of France.

1801: First Barbary War: The Barbary pirates of Tripoli declare war on the United States of America.

1857: Indian Rebellion of 1857: In India, the first war of Independence begins. Sepoys mutiny against their commanding officers at Meerut.

1869: The First Transcontinental Railroad, linking the eastern and western United States, is completed at Promontory Summit, Utah (not Promontory Point, Utah) with the golden spike.

1893: The Supreme Court of the United States rules in Nix v. Hedden that a tomato is a vegetable, not a fruit, under the Tariff Act of 1883.

1933: In Germany, the Nazis stage massive public book burnings.

1940: World War II: Winston Churchill is appointed Prime Minister of the United Kingdom.

1954: Bill Haley & His Comets release "Rock Around the Clock", the first rock and roll record to reach number one on the Billboard charts.

1960: The nuclear submarine USS Triton completes Operation Sandblast, the first underwater circumnavigation of the earth.

1994: Nelson Mandela is inaugurated as South Africa's first black president.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 11 May 868: A copy of the Diamond Sutra is printed in China, making it oldest known printed book.

912: Alexander becomes Emperor of the Byzantine Empire.

1846: President James K. Polk asks for and receives a Declaration of War against Mexico, starting the Mexican–American War

1891: The Ōtsu incident: Tsarevich Nicholas Alexandrovich of Imperial Russia (later Nicholas II) suffers a critical head injury during a sword attack by Japanese policeman Tsuda Sanzō. He is rescued by Prince George of Greece and Denmark.

1910: An act of the U.S. Congress establishes Glacier National Park in Montana.

1953: An F5 tornado hits downtown Waco, Texas, killing 114.

1960: In Buenos Aires, Argentina, four Israeli Mossad agents capture fugitive Nazi Adolf Eichmann who is living under the alias of Ricardo Klement.

1973: Citing government misconduct, Daniel Ellsberg has charges for his involvement in releasing the Pentagon Papers to The New York Times dismissed.

1997: Deep Blue, a chess-playing supercomputer, defeats Garry Kasparov in the last game of the rematch, becoming the first computer to beat a world-champion chess player in a classic match format.

It's Mothers Day (US).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 12 May 907: Zhu Wen forces Emperor Ai into abdicating, ending the Tang Dynasty after nearly three hundred years of rule.

1510: The Prince of Anhua rebellion begins when Zhu Zhifan kills all the officials invited to a banquet and declares his intent to oust the powerful Ming Dynasty eunuch Liu Jin during the reign of the Zhengde Emperor.

1780: American Revolutionary War: In the largest defeat of the Continental Army, Charleston, South Carolina is taken by British forces.

1933: The Agricultural Adjustment Act is enacted to restrict agricultural production by paying farmers subsidies.

1937: The Duke and Duchess of York are crowned as King George VI and Queen Elizabeth of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and Northern Ireland at a ceremony in Westminster Abbey.

1942: World War II: The U.S. tanker Virginia is torpedoed in the mouth of the Mississippi River by the German U-Boat U-507.

1982: During a procession outside the shrine of the Virgin Mary in Fátima, Portugal, security guards overpower Juan María Fernández y Krohn before he can attack Pope John Paul II with a bayonet. Krohn, an ultraconservative Spanish priest opposed to the Vatican II reforms, believed that the Pope had to be killed for being an "agent of Moscow".

2008: An earthquake measuring around 8.0 magnitude occurs in Sichuan, China, killing over 69,000 people.

It's International Nurses Day. Also International Myalgic Encephalomyelitis/Chronic Fatigue Syndrome Awareness Day, but I'm too sick and tired to get into that.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 13 May 1787: Captain Arthur Phillip leaves Portsmouth, England with eleven ships full of convicts to establish a penal colony in Australia.

1862: The USS Planter, a steamer and gunship, steals through Confederate lines and is passed to the Union, by a southern slave, Robert Smalls, who is later officially appointed as captain, becoming the first man with dark skin to command a United States ship.

1880: In Menlo Park, New Jersey, Thomas Edison performs the first test of his electric railway.

1917: Three children report the first apparition of Our Lady of Fátima in Fátima, Portugal.

1940: Germany's conquest of France begins as the German army crosses the Meuse. Winston Churchill makes his "blood, toil, tears, and sweat" speech to the House of Commons.

1960: Hundreds of University of California, Berkeley students congregate for the first day of protest against a visit by the House Committee on Un-American Activities. Thirty-one students are arrested, and the Free Speech Movement is born.

1981: Mehmet Ali Ağca attempts to assassinate Pope John Paul II in St. Peter's Square in Rome. The Pope is rushed to the Agostino Gemelli University Polyclinic to undergo emergency surgery and survives.

1989: Large groups of students occupy Tiananmen Square and begin a hunger strike.

It's the Feast Day of John the Silent (among others).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 14 May 1607: Jamestown, Virginia is settled as an English colony.

1787: In Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, delegates convene a Constitutional Convention to write a new Constitution for the United States; George Washington presides.

1796: Edward Jenner administers the first smallpox vaccination.

1804: The Lewis and Clark Expedition departs from Camp Dubois and begins its historic journey by traveling up the Missouri River.

1897: The Stars and Stripes Forever is first performed in public near Willow Grove Park, Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.

1939: Lina Medina becomes the youngest confirmed mother in medical history at the age of five.

1940: World War II: Rotterdam is bombed by the German Luftwaffe.

1948: Israel is declared to be an independent state and a provisional government is established. Immediately after the declaration, Israel is attacked by the neighboring Arab states, triggering the 1948 Arab-Israeli War.

1973: Skylab, the United States' first space station, is launched.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 15 May 1252: Pope Innocent IV issues the papal bull _ad extirpanda_, which authorizes, but also limits, the torture of heretics in the Medieval Inquisition. Do they still do this?

1536: Anne Boleyn, Queen of England, stands trial in London on charges of treason, adultery and incest. She is condemned to death by a specially-selected jury.

1618: Johannes Kepler confirms his previously rejected discovery of the third law of planetary motion (he first discovered it on March 8 but soon rejected the idea after some initial calculations were made). In case you've forgotten: "The ratio of the squares of the periods of any two planets is equal to the ratio of the cubes of their average distances from the sun."

1718: James Puckle, a London lawyer, patents the world's first machine gun.

1793: Diego Marín Aguilera flies a glider for "about 360 meters", at a height of 5-6 meters, during one of the first attempted manned flights.

1858: Opening of the present Royal Opera House in Covent Garden, London.

1911: In Standard Oil Company of New Jersey v. United States, the United States Supreme Court declares Standard Oil to be an "unreasonable" monopoly under the Sherman Antitrust Act and orders the company to be broken up.

1928: Walt Disney character Mickey Mouse premieres in his first cartoon, _Plane Crazy_.

1940: McDonald's opens its first restaurant in San Bernardino, California.

1972: In Laurel, Maryland, Arthur Bremer shoots and paralyzes Alabama Governor George Wallace while he is campaigning to become President.

1988: After more than eight years of fighting, the Soviet Army begins its withdrawal from Afghanistan. They will be replaced, of course.

It's International Day of Families.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 16 May 1568: Mary, Queen of Scots, flees to England. Haggis allergy?

1843: The first major wagon train heading for the Pacific Northwest sets out on the Oregon Trail with one thousand pioneers from Elm Grove, Missouri.

1868: United States President Andrew Johnson is acquitted in his impeachment trial by one vote in the United States Senate.

1888: Nikola Tesla delivers a lecture describing the equipment which will allow efficient generation and use of alternating currents to transmit electric power over long distances.

1891: The International Electrotechnical Exhibition opens in Frankfurt, Germany, and will feature the world's first long distance transmission of high-power, three-phase electrical current (the most common form today).

1918: The Sedition Act of 1918 is passed by the U.S. Congress, making criticism of the government during wartime an imprisonable offense. It will be repealed less than two years later.

1920: In Rome, Pope Benedict XV canonizes Joan of Arc.

1960: Theodore Maiman operates the first optical laser (a ruby laser), at Hughes Research Laboratories in Malibu, California.

1966: The Communist Party of China issues the "May 16 Notice", marking the beginning of the Great Proletarian Cultural Revolution.

A cheery thought: It's Mass Graves Day in Iraq.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 18 May 1565: The Great Siege of Malta begins, in which Ottoman forces attempt and fail to conquer Malta.

1652: Rhode Island passes the first law in English-speaking North America making slavery illegal.

1804: Napoleon Bonaparte is proclaimed Emperor of the French by the French Senate. Beethoven is irritated.

1860: Abraham Lincoln wins the Republican Party presidential nomination over William H. Seward, who later becomes the United States Secretary of State. The stage is set for the US civil war.

1927: The Bath School disaster: forty-five people are killed by bombs planted by a disgruntled school-board member in Michigan. This is the worst school massacre in USA history.

1933: New Deal: President Franklin D. Roosevelt signs an act creating the Tennessee Valley Authority. The power came in handy for the Manhattan Project.

1944: Deportation of Crimean Tatars by the Soviet Union government. In the news again it seems.

1974: Completion of the Warsaw radio mast, the tallest construction ever built at the time. It collapsed on August 8, 1991.

1980: Mount St. Helens erupts in Washington, United States, killing 57 people and causing $3 billion in damage.

1995: Shawn Nelson, 35, steals a tank from a National Guard Armory in San Diego, destroying cars and other property and is shot to death by police.

It's International Museum Day.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 19 May 1535: French explorer Jacques Cartier sets sail on his second voyage to North America with three ships, 110 men, and Chief Donnacona's two sons (whom Cartier had kidnapped during his first voyage).

1536: Anne Boleyn, the second wife of Henry VIII of England, is beheaded for adultery, treason, and incest.

1743: Jean-Pierre Christin develops the centigrade temperature scale.

1848: Mexico ratifies the Treaty of Guadalupe Hidalgo thus ending the Mexican-American War and ceding California, Nevada, Utah and parts of four other modern-day U.S. states to the United States for US$15 million.

1897: Oscar Wilde is released from Reading Gaol.

1919: Mustafa Kemal Atatürk lands at Samsun on the Anatolian Black Sea coast, initiating what is later termed the Turkish War of Independence.

It's Hồ Chí Minh's Birthday, celebrated in Vietnam.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 20 May 325: The First Council of Nicea, the first Ecumenical Council of the Christian Church, is held.

1498: Portuguese explorer Vasco da Gama discovers the sea route to India when he arrives at Kozhikode (previously known as Calicut), India.

1609: Shakespeare's sonnets are first published in London, perhaps illicitly, by the publisher Thomas Thorpe.

1802: Napoleon Bonaparte reinstates slavery in the French colonies, revoking its abolition in the French Revolution

1873: Levi Strauss and Jacob Davis receive a U.S. patent for blue jeans with copper rivets.

1899: The first traffic ticket in the US: New York City taxi driver Jacob German is arrested for speeding while driving 12 miles per hour on Lexington Street.

1927: At 07:52 Charles Lindbergh takes off from Roosevelt Field in Long Island, New York, on the world's first solo non-stop flight across the Atlantic Ocean. He touches down at Le Bourget Field in Paris at 22:22 the next day.

1983: First publication of the discovery of the HIV virus that causes AIDS; in the journal Science by Luc Montagnier.

It's World Metrology Day. "World Metrology Day celebrates the signatures by representatives of seventeen nations of the Metre Convention on 20 May 1875. The Convention set the framework for global collaboration in the science of measurement and in its industrial, commercial and societal application."


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 21 May 1725: The Order of St. Alexander Nevsky is instituted in Russia by Empress Catherine I. It will later be discontinued and then reinstated by the Soviet government in 1942 as the Order of Alexander Nevsky.

1871: French troops invade the Paris Commune and engage its residents in street fighting. By the close of "Bloody Week", some 20,000 communards have been killed and 38,000 arrested.

1881: The American Red Cross is established by Clara Barton in Washington, D.C.

1924: University of Chicago students Richard Loeb and Nathan Leopold, Jr. murder 14-year-old Bobby Franks in a "thrill killing".

1927: Charles Lindbergh touches down at Le Bourget Field in Paris, completing the world's first solo nonstop flight across the Atlantic Ocean.

1936: Sada Abe is arrested after wandering the streets of Tokyo for days with her dead lover's severed genitals in her handbag. Her story soon becomes one of Japan's most notorious scandals.

1946: Physicist Louis Slotin is fatally irradiated in a criticality incident during an experiment with the "demon core" at Los Alamos National Laboratory. Physicist Harry Daghlian had earlier been irradiated and killed by the same core. Hands-on critical assembly work ceases as of this date. The core involved is later used in the Able detonation during the Crossroads series of nuclear weapon tests. It works just fine.

1972: Michelangelo's Pietà in St. Peter's Basilica in Rome is damaged by a vandal, the mentally disturbed Hungarian geologist Laszlo Toth.

1991: Former Indian Prime Minister Rajiv Gandhi is assassinated by a female suicide bomber near Madras.

2011: Radio broadcaster Harold Camping predicted that the end of the world would occur on this day, a prophecy that proves incorrect. Or so we believe.

It's World Day for Cultural Diversity for Dialogue and Development (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 22 May 334 BCE: The Macedonian army of Alexander the Great defeats Darius III of Persia in the Battle of the Granicus.

1176: The Hashshashin (Assassins) attempt to murder Saladin near Aleppo.

1807: A grand jury indicts former Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr on a charge of treason.

1819: The SS Savannah leaves port at Savannah, Georgia, United States, on a voyage to become the first steamship to cross the Atlantic Ocean. The ship arrived at Liverpool, England, on June 20.

1826: HMS Beagle departs on its first voyage.

1849: Future U.S. President Abraham Lincoln is issued a patent for an invention to lift boats over obstacles in a river, making him the only U.S. President to ever hold a patent.

1906: The Wright brothers are granted U.S. patent number 821,393 for their "Flying-Machine".

1915: Lassen Peak erupts with a powerful force. It is the only mountain other than Mount St. Helens to erupt in the contiguous US during the 20th century.

1939: World War II: Germany and Italy sign the Pact of Steel.

1947: Cold War: in an effort to fight the spread of Communism, the U.S. President Harry S. Truman signs an act into law that will later be called the Truman Doctrine. The act grants $400 million in military and economic aid to Turkey and Greece, each battling an internal Communist movement.

1960: An earthquake measuring 9.5 on the moment magnitude scale, now known as the Great Chilean Earthquake, hits southern Chile. It is the most powerful earthquake ever recorded.

1964: The U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson announces the goals of his Great Society social reforms to bring an "end to poverty and racial injustice" in America.

1968: The nuclear-powered submarine the USS Scorpion sinks with 99 men aboard 400 miles southwest of the Azores.

It's International Day for Biological Diversity (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 23 May 1498: Girolamo Savonarola is burned at the stake in Florence, Italy.

1701: After being convicted of piracy and of murdering William Moore, Captain William Kidd is hanged in London, England.

1829: Accordion patent granted to Cyrill Demian in Vienna, Austrian Empire.

1844: Declaration of the Báb: a merchant of Shiraz announces that he is a Prophet and founds a religious movement that would later be brutally crushed by the Persian government. He is considered to be a forerunner of the Bahá'í Faith, and Bahá'ís celebrate the day as a holy day.

1934: The American bank robbers Bonnie and Clyde are ambushed by police and killed in Black Lake, Louisiana.

1945: World War II: Heinrich Himmler, the head of the Schutzstaffel, commits suicide while in Allied custody.

2009: Former South Korean President Roh Moo-hyun commits suicide by jumping from a cliff. His suicide is probably related to corruption charges: "I am in debt to so many people. I have caused too great a burden to be placed upon them. I can't begin to fathom the countless agonies down the road. The rest of my life would only be a burden for others. I am unable to do anything because of poor health. I can't read, I can't write. Do not be too sad. Isn't life and death all a part of nature? Do not be sorry. Do not feel resentment toward anyone. It is fate. Cremate me. And leave only a small tombstone near home. I've thought on this for a long time."

Today celebrates the Declaration of the Báb in the Bahá'í Faith (see above).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 24 May 1626: Peter Minuit buys Manhattan.

1738: John Wesley is converted, essentially launching the Methodist movement; the day is celebrated annually by Methodists as Aldersgate Day and a church service is generally held on the preceding Sunday.

1830: The first revenue trains in the United States begin service on the Baltimore and Ohio Railroad between Baltimore, Maryland, and Ellicott's Mills, Maryland.

1844: Samuel Morse sends the message "What hath God wrought" from the Old Supreme Court Chamber in the United States Capitol to his assistant, Alfred Vail, in Baltimore, Maryland, to inaugurate the first telegraph line.

1883: The Brooklyn Bridge in New York City is opened to traffic after 14 years of construction.

1940: Igor Sikorsky performs the first successful single-rotor helicopter flight.

1941: In the Battle of the Atlantic, the German Battleship Bismarck sinks the-pride of the Royal Navy, HMS Hood, killing all but three crewmen.

1976: The Judgment of Paris takes place in France, launching California as a worldwide force in the production of quality wine.


----------



## KenOC

A bit of catch-up:

On this day, 25 May 1521: The Diet of Worms ends when Charles V, Holy Roman Emperor, issues the Edict of Worms, declaring Martin Luther an outlaw. The caterer is ceremonially executed the same day.

1878: Gilbert and Sullivan's comic opera H.M.S. Pinafore opens at the Opera Comique in London.

1925: John T. Scopes is indicted for teaching Charles Darwin's theory of evolution in Tennessee.

1961: Apollo program: The U.S. President John F. Kennedy announces before a special joint session of the Congress his goal to put a "man on the Moon" before the end of the decade. The program succeeds, though Kennedy is not alive to see it.

1977: Star Wars is released in theaters, inspiring the Jediism religion and Geek Pride Day holiday.

On this day, 26 May 1647: Alse Young, hanged in Hartford, Connecticut, becomes the first person executed as a witch in the British American colonies.

1828: Feral child Kaspar Hauser is discovered wandering the streets of Nuremberg.

1830: The Indian Removal Act is passed by the U.S. Congress; it is signed into law by President Andrew Jackson two days later. "The Removal Act paved the way for the reluctant migration of tens of thousands of American Indians to the West, an event widely known as the 'Trail of Tears,' a resettlement of the native population."

1897: Dracula, a novel by the Irish author Bram Stoker, is published.

1970: A Soviet Tupolev Tu-144 becomes the first commercial transport to exceed Mach 2.

May 25 is National Tap Dance Day (United States).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 27 May 1703: Tsar Peter the Great founds the city of Saint Petersburg.

1907: Bubonic plague breaks out in San Francisco, California.

1927: The Ford Motor Company ceases manufacture of the Ford Model T and begins to retool plants to make the Ford Model A.

1933: The Walt Disney Company releases the cartoon Three Little Pigs, with its hit song "Who's Afraid of the Big Bad Wolf?"

1937: In California, the Golden Gate Bridge opens to pedestrian traffic, creating a vital link between San Francisco and Marin County, California.

1941: World War II: The German battleship Bismarck is sunk in the North Atlantic killing almost 2,100 men.

1967: Australians vote in favor of a constitutional referendum granting the Australian government the power to make laws to benefit Indigenous Australians and to count them in the national census.

1995: In Culpeper, Virginia, the actor Christopher Reeve is paralyzed from the neck down after falling from his horse in a riding competition.


----------



## Taggart

Birthdays

Cornelius Vanderbilt 1794 
Amelia Jenks Bloomer 1818 
Julia Ward Howe 1819 
Wild Bill Hickok 1837 
Arnold Bennett 1867
Isadora Duncan 1878
Dashiell Hammett 1894 
Rachel Louise Carson 1907 with Google doodle








Vincent Price 1911 
Hubert Horatio Humphrey, Jr. 1911 
Christopher Lee 1922
Henry Kissinger 1923 
Don Williams 1939 
Cilla Black 1943


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 28 May 585 BC: A solar eclipse occurs, as predicted by the Greek philosopher and scientist Thales, while Alyattes is battling Cyaxares in the Battle of Halys, leading to a truce. This is one of the cardinal dates from which other dates can be calculated.

1588: The Spanish Armada, with 130 ships and 30,000 men, sets sail from Lisbon, Portugal, heading for the English Channel. It will take until May 30 for all ships to leave port.

1871: The Paris Commune falls.

1936: Alan Turing submits On Computable Numbers for publication.

1961: Peter Benenson's article The Forgotten Prisoners is published in several internationally read newspapers. This will later be thought of as the founding of the human rights organization Amnesty International.

1987: The 19-year-old West German pilot Mathias Rust evades Soviet Union air defenses and lands a private plane in the Red Square in Moscow, Russia. He is immediately detained and will not be released until August 3, 1988.

2002: NATO declares Russia a limited partner in the Western alliance.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 29 May 1453: Fall of Constantinople: Ottoman armies under Sultan Mehmed II Fatih capture Constantinople after a 53-day siege, ending the Byzantine Empire.

1660: English Restoration: Charles II is restored to the throne of England, Scotland and Ireland.

1733: The right of Canadians to keep Indian slaves is upheld at Quebec City.

1790: Rhode Island becomes the last of the original United States' colonies to ratify the Constitution and is admitted as the 13th U.S. state.

1913: Igor Stravinsky's ballet score The Rite of Spring receives its premiere performance in Paris, France. A riot occurs.

1919: Albert Einstein's theory of general relativity is tested (later confirmed) by Arthur Eddington and Andrew Claude de la Cherois Crommelin.

1942: Bing Crosby, the Ken Darby Singers and the John Scott Trotter Orchestra record Irving Berlin's "White Christmas", the best-selling Christmas single in history.

1953: Edmund Hillary and Sherpa Tenzing Norgay become the first people to reach the summit of Mount Everest, on Tenzing Norgay's (adopted) 39th birthday.

1990: The Russian parliament elects Boris Yeltsin as president of the Russian Soviet Federative Socialist Republic.

It's International Day of United Nations Peacekeepers (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 30 May 1539: In Florida, Hernando de Soto lands at Tampa Bay with 600 soldiers with the goal of finding gold.

1806: Future U.S. President Andrew Jackson kills Charles Dickinson in a duel after Dickinson accuses Jackson's wife of bigamy.

1814: War of the Sixth Coalition: the Treaty of Paris is signed returning French borders to their 1792 extent. Napoleon I is exiled to Elba.

1883: In New York City, a rumor that the Brooklyn Bridge is going to collapse causes a stampede that crushes twelve people.

1899: Pearl Hart, a female outlaw of the Old West, robs a stage coach 30 miles southeast of Globe, Arizona.

1948: A dike along the flooding Columbia River breaks, obliterating Vanport, Oregon, within minutes. Fifteen people die and tens of thousands are left homeless. When I grew up near Portland, people still talked about the Vanport flood.

1966: Surveyor 1 is launched, the first US spacecraft to land on an extraterrestrial body. It was the moon; the Soviets beat the US by four months.

1989: Tiananmen Square protests of 1989: the 33-foot high "Goddess of Democracy" statue is unveiled in Tiananmen Square by student demonstrators.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, May 31 1790: The United States enacts its first copyright statute, the Copyright Act of 1790.

1879: Gilmores Garden in New York, New York is renamed Madison Square Garden by William Henry Vanderbilt and is opened to the public at 26th Street and Madison Avenue.

1889: Johnstown Flood: Over 2,200 people die after a dam fails and sends a 60-foot wall of water over the town of Johnstown, Pennsylvania.

1902: Second Boer War: The Treaty of Vereeniging ends the war and ensures British control of South Africa.

1927: The last Ford Model T rolls off the assembly line after a production run of 15,007,003 vehicles.

1929: The first talking Mickey Mouse cartoon, "The Karnival Kid," is released.

1962: Adolf Eichmann is hanged in Israel.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 1 June 1215: Zhongdu (now Beijing), then under the control of the Jurchen ruler Emperor Xuanzong of Jin, is captured by the Mongols under Genghis Khan, ending the Battle of Zhongdu. (Genghis Khan, thinking big, originally planned to depopulate North China and use it as pasture for his horses. Fortunately, he changed his mind.)

1495: Friar John Cor records the first known batch of Scotch whisky.

1660: Mary Dyer is hanged for defying a law banning Quakers from the Massachusetts Bay Colony. (The King of England ultimately re-imposed direct rule over the colony to enforce freedom of religion. Little-known fact.)

1779: Benedict Arnold, a general in the Continental Army during the American Revolutionary War, is court-martialed for malfeasance.

1812: War of 1812: The U.S. President James Madison asks the Congress to declare war on the United Kingdom.

1855: The American adventurer William Walker conquers Nicaragua.

1890: The United States Census Bureau begins using Herman Hollerith's tabulating machine to count census returns. (Anybody here remember Hollerith cards?)

1967: Sgt. Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band by the Beatles is released.

2001: Nepalese royal massacre: Crown Prince Dipendra of Nepal shoots and kills several members of his family including his father and mother, King Birendra of Nepal and Queen Aiswarya. Bad boy!

2009: General Motors files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy. It is the fourth largest United States bankruptcy in history.

It's International Children's Day (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 2 June 455: Sack of Rome: Vandals enter Rome and plunder the city for two weeks.

1692: Bridget Bishop is the first person to go to trial in the Salem witch trials in Salem, Massachusetts. Found guilty, she is hanged on June 10.

1774: Intolerable Acts: The Quartering Act is enacted, allowing a governor in colonial America to house British soldiers in uninhabited houses, outhouses, barns, or other buildings if suitable quarters are not provided.

1835: P. T. Barnum and his circus start their first tour of the United States.

1896: Guglielmo Marconi applies for a patent for his newest invention, the radio.

1924: The U.S. President Calvin Coolidge signs the Indian Citizenship Act into law, granting citizenship to all Native Americans born within the territorial limits of the United States.

1953: The coronation of Queen Elizabeth II, who is crowned Queen of the United Kingdom, Canada, Australia, New Zealand and Her Other Realms and Territories & Head of the Commonwealth, is the first major international event to be televised.

1997: In Denver, Colorado, Timothy McVeigh is convicted on 15 counts of murder and conspiracy for his role in the 1995 bombing of the Alfred P. Murrah Federal Building in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma. He is executed four years later.

It's the Day of Hristo Botev in Bulgaria.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 3 June 1839: In Humen, China, Lin Tse-hsü destroys 1.2 million kg of opium confiscated from British merchants, providing Britain with a casus belli to open hostilities, resulting in the First Opium War.

1888: The poem _Casey at the Bat_, by Ernest Lawrence Thayer, is published in the San Francisco Examiner.

1889: The first long-distance electric power transmission line in the United States is completed, running 14 miles between a generator at Willamette Falls and downtown Portland, Oregon.

1937: The Duke of Windsor marries Wallis Simpson.

1940: World War II: The Battle of Dunkirk ends with a German victory and with Allied forces in full retreat.

1942: World War II: Japan begins the Aleutian Islands Campaign by bombing Unalaska Island.

1943: In Los Angeles, California, white U.S. Navy sailors and Marines clash with Latino youths in the Zoot Suit Riots.

1968: Valerie Solanas, the author of _SCUM Manifesto_, attempts to assassinate Andy Warhol by shooting him three times.

1979: A blowout at the Ixtoc I oil well in the southern Gulf of Mexico causes at least 3,000,000 barrels of oil to be spilled into the waters, the second-worst accidental oil spill ever recorded.

1989: The government of China sends troops to force protesters out of Tiananmen Square after seven weeks of occupation.

2013: The trial of United States Army private Bradley Manning (later known as Chelsea Manning) for leaking classified material to WikiLeaks begins in Fort Meade, Maryland.

Lin Tse-hsü is remembered: It's Opium Suppression Movement Day in Taiwan. He is considered a major moral force in China (see his Wiki entry), though he paid a price for his rectitude. There are statues of him, even in New York.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 4 June 1411: King Charles VI granted a monopoly for the ripening of Roquefort cheese to the people of Roquefort-sur-Soulzon.

1783: The Montgolfier brothers publicly demonstrate their _montgolfière _(hot air balloon).

1855: Major Henry C. Wayne departs New York aboard the _USS Supply _to procure camels to establish the U.S. Camel Corps.

1876: An express train called the Transcontinental Express arrives in San Francisco, California, via the First Transcontinental Railroad only 83 hours and 39 minutes after leaving New York City.

1896: Henry Ford completes the Ford Quadricycle, his first gasoline-powered automobile, and gives it a successful test run.

1919: The U.S. Congress approves the 19th Amendment to the United States Constitution, which guarantees suffrage to women, and sends it to the U.S. states for ratification.

1940: British forces complete evacuation of 338,000 troops from Dunkirk in France. To rally the morale of the country, Winston Churchill delivers his famous "We shall fight on the beaches" speech.

1974: During Ten Cent Beer Night, inebriated Cleveland Indians fans start a riot, causing the game to be forfeited to the Texas Rangers.

1986: Jonathan Pollard pleads guilty to espionage for selling top secret United States military intelligence to Israel.

1989: The Tiananmen Square protests are violently ended in Beijing by the People's Liberation Army, with at least 241 dead.

1989: A natural gas explosion near Ufa, Russia, kills 575 as two trains passing each other throw sparks near a leaky pipeline.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 5 June 1851: Harriet Beecher Stowe's anti-slavery serial, _Uncle Tom's Cabin, or Life Among the Lowly_, starts a ten-month run in the National Era abolitionist newspaper.

1883: The first regularly scheduled Orient Express departs Paris.

1917: World War I: Conscription begins in the United States as "Army registration day".

1933: The U.S. Congress abrogates the United States' use of the gold standard by enacting a joint resolution nullifying the right of creditors to demand payment in gold.

1944: World War II: More than 1,000 British bombers drop 5,000 tons of bombs on German gun batteries on the Normandy coast in preparation for D-Day.

1947: Marshall Plan: In a speech at Harvard University, the United States Secretary of State George Marshall calls for economic aid to war-torn Europe.

1956: Elvis Presley introduces his new single, "Hound Dog", on The Milton Berle Show, scandalizing the audience with his suggestive hip movements. No heads are bitten off small animals, however.

1963: The British Secretary of State for War, John Profumo, resigns in a sex scandal known as the Profumo affair.

1967: The Six-Day War begins: Israel launches surprise strikes against Egyptian air-fields in response to the mobilization of Egyptian forces on the Israeli border.

1968: Robert F. Kennedy, a U.S. presidential candidate, is shot at the Ambassador Hotel in Los Angeles by Sirhan Sirhan, a Palestinian. Kennedy dies the next day.

1989: The Tank Man halts the progress of a column of advancing tanks for over half an hour after the Tiananmen Square protests of 1989.

1995: The Bose-Einstein condensate is first created.

It's World Environment Day (International).


----------



## joen_cph

1849: Day of the implementation of Denmark´s constitution, one of Europe´s "quiet" democratic revolutions back then, abolishing absolute monarchy and celebrated locally ever since https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Constitution_Day_(Denmark)


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 6 June 1523: Gustav Vasa, the Swedish regent, is elected king of Sweden, marking a symbolic end to the Kalmar Union. This is the Swedish national day.

1644: The Qing dynasty Manchu forces led by the Shunzhi Emperor capture Beijing during the collapse of the Ming dynasty. A second long period of foreign rule in China begins.

1833: U.S. President Andrew Jackson becomes the first President to ride on a train.

1882: More than 100,000 inhabitants of Bombay are killed as a cyclone in the Arabian Sea pushes huge waves into the harbor.

1889: The Great Seattle Fire destroys all of downtown Seattle.

1932: The Revenue Act of 1932 is enacted, creating the first gas tax in the United States, at a rate of 1 cent per US gallon sold.

1942: Battle of Midway. U.S. Navy dive bombers sink the Japanese cruiser Mikuma and four Japanese carriers.

1944: The Battle of Normandy begins. D-Day, code named Operation Overlord, commences with the landing of 155,000 Allied troops on the beaches of Normandy in France. The allied soldiers quickly break through the Atlantic Wall and push inland in the largest amphibious military operation in history.

1984: Tetris, one of the best-selling video games of all time, is released. Yes, maybe trivial.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 7 June 1494: Spain and Portugal sign the Treaty of Tordesillas which divides the New World between the two countries.

1776: Richard Henry Lee presents the "Lee Resolution" to the Continental Congress. The motion is seconded by John Adams and leads to the United States Declaration of Independence.

1862: The United States and the United Kingdom agree to suppress the slave trade.

1892: Homer Plessy is arrested for refusing to leave his seat in the "whites-only" car of a train; he loses the resulting court case, Plessy v. Ferguson.

1899: American Temperance crusader Carrie Nation begins her campaign of vandalizing alcohol-serving establishments by destroying the inventory in a saloon in Kiowa, Kansas.

1917: World War I: Allied soldiers detonate ammonal mines underneath German trenches at Messines Ridge, killing 10,000 German troops.

1942: World War II: Imperial Japanese soldiers begin occupying the American islands of Attu and Kiska, in the Aleutian Islands off Alaska.

1965: The Supreme Court of the United States hands down its decision in Griswold v. Connecticut, effectively legalizing the use of contraception by married couples.

1981: The Israeli Air Force destroys Iraq's Osiraq nuclear reactor during Operation Opera.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 8 June 632: Muhammad, Islamic prophet, dies in Medina and is succeeded by Abu Bakr who becomes the first caliph of the Rashidun Caliphate.

793: Vikings raid the abbey at Lindisfarne in Northumbria, commonly accepted as the beginning of the Scandinavian invasion of England.

1789: James Madison introduces twelve proposed amendments to the United States Constitution in the House of Representatives; by 1791, ten of them are ratified by the state legislatures and become the Bill of Rights; another is eventually ratified in 1992 to become the 27th Amendment.

1949: The celebrities Helen Keller, Dorothy Parker, Danny Kaye, Fredric March, John Garfield, Paul Muni and Edward G. Robinson are named in an FBI report as Communist Party members.

1949: George Orwell's Nineteen Eighty-Four is published.

1953: The United States Supreme Court rules that restaurants in Washington, D.C., cannot refuse to serve black patrons.

1967: Six-Day War: The USS Liberty incident occurs, killing 34 and wounding 171.

2004: The first Venus Transit in modern history takes place, the previous one being in 1882.

It's World Brain Tumor Day.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, June 9 68: The Roman Emperor Nero commits suicide, after quoting Homer's Iliad, thus ending the Julio-Claudian dynasty and starting the civil year known as the Year of the Four Emperors.

1534: Jacques Cartier is the first European to discover the Saint Lawrence River.

1815: End of the Congress of Vienna: the new European political situation is set. No more political commissions for Beethoven.

1885: Treaty of Tientsin is signed to end the Sino-French War, with China eventually giving up Tonkin and Annam: most of present-day Vietnam: to France.

1930: A Chicago Tribune reporter, Jake Lingle, is killed during rush hour at the Illinois Central train station by Leo Vincent Brothers, allegedly over a $100,000 gambling debt owed to Al Capone.

1934: Donald Duck makes his debut in The Wise Little Hen.

1946: King Ananda Mahidol is found shot dead in his bedroom; Bhumibol Adulyadej ascends to the throne of Thailand. He is currently the world's longest reigning monarch.

1954: McCarthyism: Joseph Welch, special counsel for the United States Army, lashes out at Senator Joseph McCarthy during hearings on whether Communism has infiltrated the Army giving McCarthy the famous rebuke, "You've done enough. Have you no sense of decency, sir, at long last? Have you left no sense of decency?"

1973: In horseracing, Secretariat wins the Triple Crown.

1978: The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints opens its priesthood to "all worthy men", ending a 148-year-old policy of excluding black men.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 10 June 1692: Salem witch trials: Bridget Bishop is hanged at Gallows Hill near Salem, Massachusetts, for "certaine Detestable Arts called Witchcraft & Sorceries".

1898: Spanish–American War: U.S. Marines land on the island of Cuba.

1916: An Arab Revolt against the Ottoman Empire led by Lawrence of Arabia begins.

1935: Dr. Robert Smith takes his last drink, and Alcoholics Anonymous is founded in Akron, Ohio, United States, by him and Bill Wilson.

1963: Equal Pay Act of 1963 aimed at abolishing wage disparity based on sex. It was signed into law on June 10, 1963 by John F. Kennedy as part of his New Frontier Program

1977: The Apple II, one of the first personal computers, goes on sale.

1997: Before fleeing his northern stronghold, Khmer Rouge leader Pol Pot orders the killing of his defense chief Son Sen and 11 of Sen's family members. And you think you have a bad boss?


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 11 June 1184 BC: Troy is sacked and burned, according to calculations by Eratosthenes.

323 BC: Alexander the Great dies in the palace of Nebuchadnezzar II in Babylon.

1770: British explorer Captain James Cook runs aground on the Great Barrier Reef. Oops.

1776: The Continental Congress appoints Thomas Jefferson, John Adams, Benjamin Franklin, Roger Sherman, and Robert R. Livingston to the Committee of Five to draft a declaration of independence.

1919: Sir Barton wins the Belmont Stakes, becoming the first horse to win the Triple Crown.

1935: Inventor Edwin Armstrong gives the first public demonstration of FM broadcasting in the United States at Alpine, New Jersey. (Armstrong had earlier invented the superheterodyne receiver, or "superhet," still the basic design for most radios.)

1944: USS Missouri, the last battleship built by the United States Navy and future site of the signing of the Japanese Instrument of Surrender, is commissioned.

1955: Eighty-three spectators are killed and at least 100 are injured after an Austin-Healey and a Mercedes-Benz collide at the 24 Hours of Le Mans, the deadliest ever accident in motorsports.

1963: John F. Kennedy addresses Americans from the Oval Office proposing the Civil Rights Act of 1964. The Act provides equal access to public facilities, an end to segregation in education, and guaranteed federal protection for voting rights.

1998: Compaq Computer pays $9 billion for Digital Equipment Corporation in the largest high-tech acquisition of the time. Where's Compaq today? Or DEC? Gone where words go after you say them...

It's Kamehameha Day, official state holiday of Hawaii.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 12 June 1775: American Revolution: British general Thomas Gage declares martial law in Massachusetts. The British offer a pardon to all colonists who lay down their arms -- except for Samuel Adams and John Hancock, who if captured were to be hanged.

1940: World War II: 13,000 British and French troops surrender to Major General Erwin Rommel at Saint-Valery-en-Caux.

1942: Holocaust: Anne Frank receives a diary for her thirteenth birthday.

1964: Anti-apartheid activist and ANC leader Nelson Mandela is sentenced to life in prison for sabotage in South Africa.

1967: The United States Supreme Court in Loving v. Virginia declares all U.S. state laws which prohibit interracial marriage to be unconstitutional.

1987: At the Brandenburg Gate U.S. President Ronald Reagan publicly challenges Mikhail Gorbachev to tear down the Berlin Wall.

1990: Russia Day: the parliament of the Russian Federation formally declares its sovereignty.

1994: Nicole Brown Simpson and Ronald Goldman are murdered outside her home in Los Angeles, California. O.J. Simpson is later acquitted of the killings, but is held liable in a wrongful death civil suit.

1994: The Boeing 777, the world's largest twinjet, makes its first flight.

It's World Day Against Child Labor (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 13 June 313: The Edict of Milan, signed by Constantine the Great and co-emperor Valerius Licinius granting religious freedom throughout the Roman Empire, is posted in Nicomedia.

1805: Lewis and Clark Expedition: scouting ahead of the expedition, Meriwether Lewis and four companions sight the Great Falls of the Missouri River.

1886: King Ludwig II of Bavaria is found dead in Lake Starnberg south of Munich at 11:30 PM.

1927: Aviator Charles Lindbergh receives a ticker-tape parade down 5th Avenue in New York City.

1966: The United States Supreme Court rules in Miranda v. Arizona that the police must inform suspects of their rights before questioning them.

1970: "The Long and Winding Road" becomes the Beatles' last US Number 1 song.

1971: Vietnam War: The New York Times begins publication of the Pentagon Papers.

1994: A jury in Anchorage, Alaska, blames recklessness by Exxon and Captain Joseph Hazelwood for the Exxon Valdez disaster, allowing victims of the oil spill to seek $15 billion in damages.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 14 June 1775: The Continental Army is established by the Continental Congress, marking the birth of the United States Army.

1789: HMS Bounty mutiny survivors including Captain William Bligh and 18 others reach Timor after a nearly 7,400 km (4,600 mi) journey in an open boat.

1789: Whiskey distilled from maize is first produced by American clergyman the Rev Elijah Craig. It is named Bourbon because Rev Craig lived in Bourbon County, Kentucky.

1822: Charles Babbage proposes a difference engine in a paper to the Royal Astronomical Society entitled "Note on the application of machinery to the computation of astronomical and mathematical tables".

1919: John Alcock and Arthur Whitten Brown depart from St. John's, Newfoundland on the first nonstop transatlantic flight.

1937: U.S. House of Representatives passes the Marihuana Tax Act. A curious story behind this.

1951: UNIVAC I is dedicated by the U.S. Census Bureau.

1959: Disneyland Monorail System, the first daily operating monorail system in the Western Hemisphere, opens to the public in Anaheim, California. Disneyland now has three monorail systems.

1966: The Vatican announces the abolition of the Index Librorum Prohibitorum ("index of prohibited books"), which was originally instituted in 1557.

1967: The People's Republic of China tests its first hydrogen bomb.

It's World Blood Donor Day.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 15 June 1215: King John of England puts his seal to the Magna Carta.

1520: Pope Leo X threatens to excommunicate Martin Luther in papal bull Exsurge Domine.

1667: The first human blood transfusion is administered by Dr. Jean-Baptiste Denys.

1775: American Revolutionary War: George Washington is appointed commander-in-chief of the Continental Army.

1785: Jean-François Pilâtre de Rozier, co-pilot of the first-ever manned flight (1783), and his companion, Pierre Romain, become the first-ever casualties of an air crash when their hot air balloon explodes during their attempt to cross the English Channel.

1846: The Oregon Treaty establishes the 49th parallel as the border between the United States and Canada, from the Rocky Mountains to the Strait of Juan de Fuca.

1970: Charles Manson goes on trial for the Sharon Tate murders.

2012: Nik Wallenda becomes the first person to successfully tightrope walk over Niagara Falls.

It's Global Wind Day.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 16 June 1779: Spain declares war on the Kingdom of Great Britain, and the Great Siege of Gibraltar begins.

1846: The Papal conclave of 1846 concludes. Pope Pius IX is elected Pope beginning the longest reign in the history of the papacy.

1858: Abraham Lincoln delivers his House Divided speech in Springfield, Illinois.

1871: The University Tests Act allows students to enter the Universities of Oxford, Cambridge and Durham without religious tests (except for those intending to study theology).

1911: IBM is founded as the Computing-Tabulating-Recording Company in Endicott, New York.

1933: The National Industrial Recovery Act is passed.

1981: U.S. President Ronald Reagan awards the Congressional Gold Medal to Ken Taylor, Canada's former ambassador to Iran, for helping six Americans escape from Iran during the hostage crisis of 1979-81. He is the first foreign citizen to receive the honor.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 17 June 1462: Vlad III the Impaler attempts to assassinate Mehmed II (The Night Attack) forcing him to retreat from Wallachia.

1631: Mumtaz Mahal dies during childbirth. Her husband, Mughal emperor Shah Jahan I, will spend the next 17 years building her mausoleum, the Taj Mahal.

1876: American Indian Wars: Battle of the Rosebud: 1,500 Sioux and Cheyenne led by Crazy Horse beat back General George Crook's forces at Rosebud Creek in Montana Territory.

1877: American Indian Wars: Battle of White Bird Canyon: the Nez Perce defeat the U.S. Cavalry at White Bird Canyon in the Idaho Territory.

1930: U.S. President Herbert Hoover signs the Smoot-Hawley Tariff Act into law.

1939: Last public guillotining in France: Eugen Weidmann, a convicted murderer, is guillotined in Versailles outside the Saint-Pierre prison

1940: World War II: sinking of the RMS Lancastria by the Luftwaffe near Saint-Nazaire, France. At least 3,000 are killed; Britain's worst maritime disaster.

1963: The United States Supreme Court rules 8 to 1 in Abington School District v. Schempp against requiring the reciting of Bible verses and the Lord's Prayer in public schools.

1972: Watergate scandal: five White House operatives are arrested for burgling the offices of the Democratic National Committee, in an attempt by some members of the Republican party to illegally wiretap the opposition.

1994: Following a televised low-speed highway chase, O.J. Simpson is arrested for the murders of his wife, Nicole Brown Simpson, and her friend Ronald Goldman.

It's World Day to Combat Desertification and Drought (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 18 June 618: Li Yuan becomes Emperor Gaozu of Tang, initiating three centuries of Tang Dynasty rule over China. China's greatest poems are written during this dynasty.

1429: French forces under the leadership of Joan of Arc defeat the main English army under Sir John Fastolf at the Battle of Patay. This turns the tide of the Hundred Years' War.

1812 –The U.S. Congress declares war on Great Britain, Canada, and Ireland.

1815 –The Battle of Waterloo results in the defeat of Napoleon Bonaparte by the Duke of Wellington and Gebhard Leberecht von Blücher, forcing him to abdicate the throne of France for the second and last time.

1858: Charles Darwin receives a paper from Alfred Russel Wallace that includes nearly identical conclusions about evolution as Darwin's own, prompting Darwin to publish his theory.

1900: Empress Dowager Longyu of China orders all foreigners killed, including foreign diplomats and their families. Tourism declines.

1945: William Joyce (Lord Haw-Haw) is charged with treason for his pro-German propaganda broadcasting during World War II.

1981: The Lockheed F-117 Nighthawk, the first operational aircraft initially designed around stealth technology, makes its first flight.

1983: Mona Mahmudnizhad together with nine other Bahá'í women, is sentenced to death and hanged in Shiraz, Iran because of her Bahá'í Faith.

1996: Ted Kaczynski, suspected of being the Unabomber, is indicted on ten criminal counts.

It's Waterloo Day in the United Kingdom.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 19 June 1269: King Louis IX of France orders all Jews found in public without an identifying yellow badge to be fined ten livres of silver.

1846: The first officially recorded, organized baseball game is played under Alexander Cartwright's rules on Hoboken, New Jersey's Elysian Fields with the New York Base Ball Club defeating the Knickerbockers 23-1. Cartwright umpired.

1862: The U.S. Congress prohibits slavery in United States territories, nullifying Dred Scott v. Sandford.

1953: Julius and Ethel Rosenberg are executed at Sing Sing, in New York. Young 'uns today won't remember the unrest and protests over this.

1964: The Civil Rights Act of 1964 is approved after surviving an 83-day filibuster in the United States Senate.

1982: The body of "God's Banker," Roberto Calvi, is found hanging beneath Blackfriars Bridge in London.

1991: The Soviet occupation of Hungary ends.

It's World Sauntering Day.


----------



## ptr

KenOC said:


> It's World Sauntering Day.


Aha, I will celebrate this by Sauntering for one hour after I have slept my lunch nap!

/ptr


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 20 June 1787: Oliver Ellsworth moves at the Federal Convention to call the government the United States.

1837: Queen Victoria succeeds to the British throne.

1840: Samuel Morse receives the patent for the telegraph.

1877: Alexander Graham Bell installs the world's first commercial telephone service in Hamilton, Ontario, Canada.

1893: Lizzie Borden is acquitted of the murders of her father and stepmother.

1945: The United States Secretary of State approves the transfer of Wernher von Braun and his team of Nazi rocket scientists to America.

1963: The so-called "red telephone" is established between the Soviet Union and the United States following the Cuban Missile Crisis.

1991: The German Bundestag votes to move the capital from Bonn back to Berlin. Only Beethoven is disappointed.

It's World Refugee Day (International).


----------



## KenOC

It's the Summer Solstice in the northern hemisphere, the longest day of the year daylight-wise. Will there be sacrifices here and there to ensure a bountiful harvest?

On this day, 21 June 1877: The Molly Maguires, ten Irish immigrants convicted of murder, are hanged at the Schuylkill County and Carbon County, Pennsylvania prisons.

1900: Boxer Rebellion. China formally declares war on the United States, Britain, Germany, France and Japan, as an edict issued from the Empress Dowager Cixi. A mistake as it turns out.

1919: Admiral Ludwig von Reuter scuttles the German fleet in Scapa Flow, Orkney. The nine sailors killed are the last casualties of World War I.

1942: World War II: A Japanese submarine surfaces near the Columbia River in Oregon, firing 17 shells at nearby Fort Stevens in one of only a handful of attacks by Japan against the United States mainland.

1948: Columbia Records introduces the long-playing record album in a public demonstration at the Waldorf-Astoria Hotel in New York.

1964: Three civil rights workers, Andrew Goodman, James Chaney and Mickey Schwerner, are murdered in Neshoba County, Mississippi, United States, by members of the Ku Klux Klan.

1970: Penn Central declares Section 77 bankruptcy, largest US corporate bankruptcy up to this date.

2004: SpaceShipOne becomes the first privately funded spaceplane to achieve spaceflight.

It's Go Skateboarding Day!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 22 June 1633: The Holy Office in Rome forces Galileo Galilei to recant his view that the Sun, not the Earth, is the center of the Universe.

1839: Cherokee leaders Major Ridge, John Ridge, and Elias Boudinot are assassinated for signing the Treaty of New Echota, which had resulted in the Trail of Tears.

1898: Spanish-American War: United States Marines land in Cuba.

1941: Germany invades the Soviet Union in Operation Barbarossa.

1969: The Cuyahoga River catches fire, triggering a crack-down on pollution in the river.

2009: Eastman Kodak Company announces that it will discontinue sales of Kodachrome color film, concluding its 74-year run as a photography icon.

It's Anti-Fascist Struggle Day! Well, in Croatia it is.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 23 June 1611: Henry Hudson's mutinous crew sets Henry, his son and seven loyal crew members adrift in an open boat in what is now Hudson Bay. They are never heard from again.

1794: Empress Catherine II of Russia grants Jews permission to settle in Kiev.

1868: Christopher Latham Sholes receives a patent for an invention he calls the "Type-Writer."

1894: The International Olympic Committee is founded at the Sorbonne in Paris, at the initiative of Baron Pierre de Coubertin.

1959: Convicted Manhattan Project spy Klaus Fuchs is released after only nine years in prison and allowed to emigrate to Dresden, East Germany where he resumes a scientific career.

1960: The United States Food and Drug Administration approves Enovid, making it the first officially approved combined oral contraceptive pill in the world.

1982: Chinese-American Vincent Chin dies in a coma after being beaten in Highland Park, Michigan on June 19. Two auto workers had mistaken him as Japanese and were angry about the success of Japanese auto companies.

2013: Nik Wallenda becomes the first man to successfully walk across the Grand Canyon on a tight rope. Well, a tributary really, but that was impressive enough if you saw it on TV.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 24 June 1374: A sudden outbreak of St. John's Dance causes people in the streets of Aachen, Germany, to experience hallucinations and begin to jump and twitch uncontrollably until they collapse from exhaustion.

1497: John Cabot lands in North America at Newfoundland leading the first European exploration of the region since the Vikings.

1812: Napoleonic Wars: Napoleon's Grande Armée crosses the Neman River beginning the invasion of Russia.

1846: The saxophone is patented by Adolphe Sax in Paris, France.

1916: Mary Pickford becomes the first female film star to sign a million dollar contract.

1948: Start of the Berlin Blockade: the Soviet Union makes overland travel between West Germany and West Berlin impossible.

2010: John Isner of the United States defeats Nicolas Mahut of France at Wimbledon, in the longest match in professional tennis history.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 25 June 1678: Venetian Elena Cornaro Piscopia is the first woman awarded a doctorate of philosophy when she graduates from the University of Padua.

1876: Battle of the Little Bighorn and the death of Lieutenant Colonel George Armstrong Custer.

1910: Igor Stravinsky's ballet The Firebird is premiered in Paris, bringing him to prominence as a composer.

1940: World War II: France officially surrenders to Germany at 01:35.

1948: The USSR and East Germany have blocked land routes: the Berlin airlift begins.

1949: Long-Haired Hare, starring Bugs Bunny, is released in theaters.

1950: The Korean War begins with the invasion of South Korea by North Korea.

1976: Missouri Governor Kit Bond issues an executive order rescinding the Extermination Order, formally apologizing on behalf of the state of Missouri for the suffering it had caused to the members of The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-Day Saints.

1998: In Clinton v. City of New York, the United States Supreme Court decides that the Line Item Veto Act of 1996 is unconstitutional.

In the United States, it's National Catfish Day!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 26 June 363: Roman Emperor Julian is killed during the retreat from the Sassanid Empire. General Jovian is proclaimed Emperor by the troops on the battlefield.

1718: Tsarevich Alexei Petrovich of Russia, Peter the Great's son, mysteriously dies after being sentenced to death by his father for plotting against him.

1870: The Christian holiday of Christmas is declared a federal holiday in the United States.

1917: The first U.S. troops arrive in France to fight alongside Britain and France against Germany in World War I.

1945: The United Nations Charter is signed in San Francisco.

1948: William Shockley files the original patent for the grown junction transistor, the first bipolar junction transistor.

1953: Lavrentiy Beria, head of MVD, is arrested by Nikita Khrushchev and other members of the Politburo.

1959: The Saint Lawrence Seaway opens, opening North America's Great Lakes to ocean-going ships.

1974: The Universal Product Code is scanned for the first time to sell a package of Wrigley's chewing gum at the Marsh Supermarket in Troy, Ohio

2000: President Clinton announces the completion of the first survey of the entire human genome.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, June 27 1844: Joseph Smith, Jr., founder of the Latter Day Saints movement, and his brother Hyrum Smith are murdered by a mob at the Carthage, Illinois jail.

1899: A. E. J. Collins scores 628 runs not out, the highest-ever recorded score in cricket.

1905: Russian sailors start a mutiny aboard the battleship Potemkin, denouncing the crimes of autocracy, demanding liberty and an end to war.

1941: Romanian governmental forces, allies of Nazi Germany, launch one of the most violent pogroms in Jewish history in the city of Iaşi, (Romania), resulting in the murder of at least 13,266 Jews.

1950: The United States decides to send troops to fight in the Korean War.

1981: The Central Committee of the Communist Party of China issues an analysis laying the blame for the Cultural Revolution on Mao Zedong.

1985: U.S. Route 66 is officially removed from the United States Highway System.

It's Seven Sleepers Day, or Siebenschläfertag, in Germany.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 28 June 1841: The Paris Opera Ballet premieres Giselle in the Salle Le Peletier.

1880: The Australian bushranger Ned Kelly is captured at Glenrowan.

1895: Court of Private Land Claims rules James Reavis' claim to Barony of Arizona is "wholly fictitious and fraudulent."

1902: The U.S. Congress passes the Spooner Act, authorizing President Theodore Roosevelt to acquire rights from Colombia for the Panama Canal.

1914: Franz Ferdinand, Archduke of Austria, and his wife Sophie are assassinated in Sarajevo by Bosnia Serb nationalist Gavrilo Princip, the casus belli of World War I.

1919: The Treaty of Versailles is signed in Paris, bringing fighting to an end in between Germany and the Allies of World War I.

1926: Mercedes-Benz is formed by Gottlieb Daimler and Karl Benz merging their two companies.

1950: Korean War: Seoul is captured by North Korean troops. Suspected communist sympathizers, argued to be between 100,000 and 200,000 are executed in the Bodo League massacre. North Korean Army conducts Seoul National University Hospital Massacre.

1967: Israel annexes East Jerusalem.

1987: For the first time in military history, a civilian population is targeted for chemical attack when Iraqi warplanes bomb the Iranian town of Sardasht.

1994: Members of the Aum Shinrikyo cult release sarin gas in Matsumoto, Japan. Seven people are killed, 660 injured.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 29 June 1613: The Globe Theatre in London, England burns to the ground.

1776: Father Francisco Palou founds Mission San Francisco de Asis in what is now San Francisco, California.

1888: George Edward Gouraud records Handel's Israel in Egypt onto a phonograph cylinder, thought for many years to be the oldest known recording of music.

1956: The Federal-Aid Highway Act of 1956 is signed, officially creating the United States Interstate Highway System.

1974: Mikhail Baryshnikov defects from the Soviet Union to Canada while on tour with the Kirov Ballet.

1975: Steve Wozniak tests his first prototype of the Apple I computer.

2007: Apple Inc. releases its first mobile phone, the iPhone.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 30 June 1859: French acrobat Charles Blondin crosses Niagara Falls on a tightrope.

1864: U.S. President Abraham Lincoln grants Yosemite Valley to California for "public use, resort and recreation".

1905: Albert Einstein publishes the article On the Electrodynamics of Moving Bodies, in which he introduces special relativity.

1908: The Tunguska event occurs in remote Siberia. Still a mystery.

1937: The world's first emergency telephone number, 999, is introduced in London.

1953: The first Chevrolet Corvette rolls off the assembly line in Flint, Michigan.

1956: A TWA Super Constellation and a United Airlines DC-7 collide above the Grand Canyon in Arizona and crash, killing all 128 on board both planes. It is the worst-ever aviation disaster at that point in time.

1997: The United Kingdom transfers sovereignty over Hong Kong to the People's Republic of China.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 8 July 1099: First Crusade: 15,000 starving Christian soldiers march in a religious procession around Jerusalem as its Muslim defenders look on.

1497: Vasco da Gama sets sail on the first direct European voyage to India.

1709: Great Northern War: Battle of Poltava: Peter I of Russia defeats Charles XII of Sweden at Poltava thus effectively ending Sweden's role as a major power in Europe.

1853: U.S. Commodore Matthew Perry arrives in Edo bay with a treaty requesting trade.

1898: The death of crime boss Soapy Smith, killed in a shootout on Juneau Wharf, releases Skagway, Alaska from his iron grip.

1932: The Dow Jones Industrial Average reaches its lowest level of the Great Depression, closing at 41.22.

1947: Reports are broadcast that a UFO crash landed in Roswell, New Mexico in what became known as the Roswell UFO incident.

1994: Kim Jong-il begins to assume supreme leadership of North Korea upon the death of his father, Kim Il-sung.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 9 July 1776: George Washington orders the Declaration of Independence to be read out loud to members of the Continental Army in New York, New York, for the first time.

1815: Charles Maurice de Talleyrand-Périgord becomes the first Prime Minister of France.

1850: Persian prophet Báb, a central figure of the Bahá'í Faith, is executed in Tabriz, Persia.

1868: The 14th Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified guaranteeing African Americans full citizenship and all persons in the United States due process of law.

1900: Queen Victoria of the United Kingdom gives Royal Assent to an Act creating Australia, thus uniting separate colonies on the continent under one federal government.

1900: Boxer Rebellion: The Governor of Shanxi province in North China orders the execution of 45 foreign Christian missionaries and local church members, including children.

1958: Lituya Bay in Alaska is hit by a megatsunami. The wave is recorded at 524 meters high, the largest in recorded history.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 10 July 1821: The United States takes possession of its newly bought territory of Florida from Spain.

1850: Millard Fillmore is inaugurated as the 13th President of the United States upon the death of President Zachary Taylor, 16 months into his term.

1913: Death Valley, California, hits 134 °F (57 °C), the highest temperature recorded in the United States.

1925: In Dayton, Tennessee, the so-called "Monkey Trial" begins with John T. Scopes, a young high school science teacher accused of teaching evolution in violation of the Butler Act.

1946: Hungarian hyperinflation sets a record with inflation of 348.46 percent per day, or prices doubling every eleven hours.

1962: Telstar, the world's first communications satellite, is launched into orbit.

1973: John Paul Getty III, a grandson of the oil magnate J. Paul Getty, is kidnapped in Rome, Italy.

1991: Boris Yeltsin takes office as the first elected President of Russia.

It's Nikola Tesla Day.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 11 July 1740: Pogrom: Jews are expelled from Little Russia (now Ukraine).

1789: Jacques Necker is dismissed as France's Finance Minister sparking the Storming of the Bastille.

1804: A duel occurs in which the Vice President of the United States Aaron Burr mortally wounds former Secretary of the Treasury Alexander Hamilton.

1893: The first cultured pearl is obtained by Kokichi Mikimoto.

1897: Salomon August Andrée leaves Spitsbergen to attempt to reach the North Pole by balloon. He later crashes and dies.

1921: The Red Army captures Mongolia from the White Army and establishes the Mongolian People's Republic.

1940: World War II: Vichy France regime is formally established. Philippe Pétain becomes Prime Minister of France.

1960: _To Kill a Mockingbird _by Harper Lee is first published.

1962: The first transatlantic satellite television transmission takes place.

1972: The first game of the World Chess Championship 1972 between challenger Bobby Fischer and defending champion Boris Spassky starts.

It's World Population Day (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 12 July 927: Æthelstan, King of England, secures a pledge from Constantine II of Scotland not to ally with Viking kings, beginning the process of unifying Great Britain. This is considered the closest thing that England has to a foundation date.

1562: Fray Diego de Landa, acting Bishop of Yucatán, burns the sacred books of the Maya.

1812: War of 1812: The United States invades Canada at Windsor, Ontario.

1943: World War II: Battle of Prokhorovka: German and Soviet forces engage in one of the largest tank engagements of all time.

1970: A fire consumes the wooden home of Norwegian composer Geirr Tveitt and destroys about 90 percent of his works.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 13 July 1787: The Continental Congress enacts the Northwest Ordinance establishing governing rules for the Northwest Territory. It also establishes procedures for the admission of new states and limits the expansion of slavery.

1793: Journalist and French revolutionary Jean-Paul Marat is assassinated in his bathtub by Charlotte Corday, a member of the opposing political faction.

1863: New York City draft riots: in New York, New York, opponents of conscription begin three days of rioting which will be later regarded as the worst in United States history.

1878: Treaty of Berlin: the European powers redraw the map of the Balkans. Serbia, Montenegro and Romania become completely independent of the Ottoman Empire.

1923: The Hollywood sign is officially dedicated in the hills above Hollywood, Los Angeles, California. It originally reads "Hollywoodland " but the four last letters are dropped after renovation in 1949.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 14 July 1789: French Revolution: citizens of Paris storm the Bastille. Only seven inmates are found.

1798: The Sedition Act becomes law in the United States making it a federal crime to write, publish, or utter false or malicious statements about the United States government.

1881: Billy the Kid is shot and killed by Pat Garrett outside Fort Sumner.

1911: Harry Atwood, an exhibition pilot for the Wright Brothers lands his airplane at the South Lawn of the White House. He is later awarded a Gold medal from U.S. President William Howard Taft for this feat. Things might be different today.

1933: The Nazi eugenics program begins with the proclamation of the Law for the Prevention of Hereditarily Diseased Offspring that calls for the compulsory sterilization of any citizen who suffers from alleged genetic disorders.

1992: 386BSD is released by Lynne and William Jolitz beginning the Open Source Operating System Revolution. Linus Torvalds releases his Linux soon afterwards.

2003: In an effort to discredit U.S. Ambassador Joseph C. Wilson, who had written an article critical of the 2003 invasion of Iraq, Washington Post columnist Robert Novak reveals that Wilson's wife Valerie Plame is a CIA "operative".


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 15 July 1240: Swedish–Novgorodian Wars: A Novgorodian army led by Alexander Nevsky defeats the Swedes in the Battle of the Neva.

1741: Aleksei Chirikov sights land in Southeast Alaska. He sends men ashore in a longboat, making them the first Europeans to visit Alaska.

1799: The Rosetta Stone is found in the Egyptian village of Rosetta by French Captain Pierre-François Bouchard during Napoleon's Egyptian Campaign.

1834: The Spanish Inquisition is officially disbanded after nearly 356 years.

1916: In Seattle, Washington, William Boeing and George Conrad Westervelt incorporate Pacific Aero Products, later renamed Boeing.

1975: The Apollo–Soyuz Test Project features the dual launch of an Apollo spacecraft and a Soyuz spacecraft on the first joint Soviet-United States human-crewed flight. It was both the last launch of an Apollo spacecraft, and the Saturn family of rockets.

2003: AOL Time Warner disbands Netscape. The Mozilla Foundation is established on the same day.

2006: Twitter is launched, becoming one of the largest social media platforms in the world.


----------



## Taggart

Bithdays

Rembrandt Van Rijn 1606

Emmeline Pankhurst 1858


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 16 July 622: The beginning of the Islamic calendar.

1212: Battle of Las Navas de Tolosa: after Pope Innocent III calls European knights to a crusade, forces of Kings Alfonso VIII of Castile, Sancho VII of Navarre, Peter II of Aragon and Afonso II of Portugal defeat those of the Berber Muslim leader Almohad, thus marking a significant turning point in the Reconquista and in the medieval history of Spain.

1769: Father Junípero Serra founds California's first mission, Mission San Diego de Alcalá. Over the following decades, it evolves into the city of San Diego, California.

1782: First performance of Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's opera Die Entführung aus dem Serail.

1927: Augusto César Sandino leads a raid on U.S. Marines and Nicaraguan Guardia Nacional that had been sent to apprehend him in the village of Ocotal, but is repulsed by one of the first dive-bombing attacks in history.

1935: The world's first parking meter is installed in Oklahoma City, Oklahoma.

1945: Manhattan Project: the Atomic Age begins when the United States successfully detonates a plutonium-based test nuclear weapon near Alamogordo, New Mexico.

1951: The Catcher in the Rye by J. D. Salinger is published for the first time by Little, Brown and Company.

1969: Apollo 11, the first mission to land astronauts on the Moon, is launched from the Kennedy Space Center at Cape Kennedy, Florida.

1999: John F. Kennedy, Jr., piloting a Piper Saratoga aircraft, dies when his plane crashes into the Atlantic Ocean off the coast of Martha's Vineyard. His wife Carolyn Bessette-Kennedy and sister-in-law Lauren Bessette are also killed.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 17 July 1717: King George I of Great Britain sails down the River Thames with a barge of 50 musicians, where George Frideric Handel's Water Music is premiered.

1794: More music: The sixteen Carmelite Martyrs of Compiègne are executed 10 days prior to the end of the French Revolution's Reign of Terror. See Poulenc.

1918: Tsar Nicholas II of Russia and his immediate family and retainers are murdered by Bolshevik Chekists at the Ipatiev House in Yekaterinburg, Russia.

1938: Douglas Corrigan takes off from Brooklyn to fly the "wrong way" to Ireland and becomes known as "Wrong Way" Corrigan.

1945: World War II: the main three leaders of the Allied nations, Winston Churchill, Harry S. Truman and Joseph Stalin, meet in the German city of Potsdam to decide the future of a defeated Germany.

1955: Disneyland is dedicated and opened by Walt Disney in Anaheim, California.

1996: TWA Flight 800: Off the coast of Long Island, New York, a Paris-bound TWA Boeing 747 explodes, killing all 230 on board.

It's World Day for International Justice (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 18 July 1290: King Edward I of England issues the Edict of Expulsion, banishing all Jews (numbering about 16,000) from England. This is remembered on Tisha B'Av on the Hebrew calendar, a day that commemorates many Jewish calamities.

1870: The First Vatican Council decrees the dogma of papal infallibility.

1925: Adolf Hitler publishes his personal manifesto _Mein Kampf_.

1942: World War II: the Germans test fly the Messerschmitt Me 262 using its jet engines for the first time.

1969: After a party on Chappaquiddick Island, Senator Ted Kennedy from Massachusetts drives an Oldsmobile off a bridge and his passenger, Mary Jo Kopechne, dies.

1976: Nadia Comăneci becomes the first person in Olympic Games history to score a perfect 10 in gymnastics at the 1976 Summer Olympics.

1984: McDonald's massacre in San Ysidro, California: in a fast-food restaurant, James Oliver Huberty opens fire, killing 21 people and injuring 19 others before being shot dead by police.

2013: The Government of Detroit, with up to $20 billion in debt, files for the largest municipal bankruptcy in U.S. history.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 19 July 64: The Great Fire of Rome: a fire begins to burn in the merchant area of Rome and soon burns completely out of control. According to a popular but untrue legend, Nero fiddled as the city burned.

1843: Brunel's steamship the SS Great Britain is launched, becoming the first ocean-going craft with an iron hull and screw propeller and becoming the largest vessel afloat in the world.

1864: Taiping Rebellion: At the Third Battle of Nanking, the Qing dynasty finally defeats the Taiping Heavenly Kingdom.

1963: Joe Walker flies a North American X-15 to a record altitude of 106,010 meters (347,800 feet) on X-15 Flight 90. Exceeding an altitude of 100 km, this flight qualifies as a human spaceflight under international convention.

1979: The Sandinista rebels overthrow the government of the Somoza family in Nicaragua.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 20 July 1807: Nicéphore Niépce is awarded a patent by Napoleon for the Pyréolophore, the world's first internal combustion engine, after it successfully powered a boat upstream on the river Saône in France.

1903: The Ford Motor Company ships its first car.

1932: In Washington, D.C., police fire tear gas on World War I veterans, part of the Bonus Expeditionary Force, who attempt to march to the White House.

1934: Police in Minneapolis fire upon striking truck drivers during the Minneapolis Teamsters Strike, killing two and wounding sixty-seven. On the same day, Seattle police fire tear gas on and club 2,000 striking longshoremen. The governor of Oregon calls out the National Guard to break a strike on the Portland docks.

1940: California opens its first freeway, the Arroyo Seco Parkway.

1944: World War II: Adolf Hitler survives an assassination attempt led by German Army Colonel Claus von Stauffenberg.

1960: Ceylon (now Sri Lanka) elects Sirimavo Bandaranaike Prime Minister, the world's first elected female head of government.

1969: Apollo 11's crew successfully makes the first landing on the Moon in the Sea of Tranquility. Americans Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin became the first humans to walk on the Moon later that day (Eastern Time Zone).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 21 July 1865: In the market square of Springfield, Missouri, Wild Bill Hickok shoots and kills Davis Tutt in what is regarded as the first western showdown.

1873: At Adair, Iowa, Jesse James and the James-Younger Gang pull off the first successful train robbery in the American Old West.

1902: Willis Carrier creates the first air conditioner in Buffalo, New York.

1904: Louis Rigolly, a Frenchman, becomes the first man to break the 100 mph (161 km/h) barrier on land. He drove a 15-liter Gobron-Brille in Ostend, Belgium.

1925: Scopes Trial: In Dayton, Tennessee, high school biology teacher John T. Scopes is found guilty of teaching evolution in class and fined $100.

1944: World War II: Claus von Stauffenberg and fellow conspirators are executed in Berlin, Germany for the July 20 plot to assassinate Adolf Hitler.

1954: First Indochina War: The Geneva Conference partitions Vietnam into North Vietnam and South Vietnam.

1970: After 11 years of construction, the Aswan High Dam in Egypt is completed.

1983: The world's lowest temperature in an inhabited location is recorded at Vostok Station, Antarctica at −89.2 °C (−128.6 °F).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 22 July 1298: Wars of Scottish Independence: Battle of Falkirk: King Edward I of England and his longbowmen defeat William Wallace and his Scottish schiltrons outside the town of Falkirk. Go Longshanks!

1706: The Acts of Union 1707 are agreed upon by commissioners from the Kingdom of England and the Kingdom of Scotland, which, when passed by each countries' Parliaments, lead to the creation of the Kingdom of Great Britain.

1894: The first ever motor race is held in France between the cities of Paris and Rouen. The fastest finisher is the Comte Jules-Albert de Dion, but The "official" victory is awarded to Albert Lemaître driving his 3 hp petrol-engined Peugeot.

1934: Outside Chicago's Biograph Theater, "Public Enemy No. 1" John Dillinger is mortally wounded by FBI agents.

1942: Holocaust: The systematic deportation of Jews from the Warsaw Ghetto begins.

1946: King David Hotel bombing: A Zionist underground organization, the Irgun, bombs the King David Hotel in Jerusalem, site of the civil administration and military headquarters for Mandate Palestine, resulting in 91 deaths.

1977: Chinese leader Deng Xiaoping is restored to power.

2011: Norway is the victim of twin terror attacks, the first being a bomb blast which targets government buildings in central Oslo, the second being a massacre at a youth camp on the island of Utøya.

It's Ratcatcher's Day.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 23 July 1829: In the United States, William Austin Burt patents the typographer, a precursor to the typewriter.

1914: Austria-Hungary issues a series of demands in an ultimatum to the Kingdom of Serbia demanding Serbia to allow the Austrians to determine who assassinated Archduke Franz Ferdinand. Serbia will accept all but one of those demands and Austria will declare war on July 28.

1929: The Fascist government in Italy bans the use of foreign words.

1940: The United States' Under Secretary of State Sumner Welles issues a declaration on the U.S. non-recognition policy of the Soviet annexation and incorporation of three Baltic states: Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania.

1943: The Rayleigh bath chair murder occurrs in Rayleigh, Essex, England. Worth reading up on for the name alone!

1952: General Muhammad Naguib leads the Free Officers Movement (formed by Gamal Abdel Nasser, the real power behind the coup) in overthrowing King Farouk of Egypt.

1962: Telstar relays the first publicly transmitted, live trans-Atlantic television program, featuring Walter Cronkite.

1967: 12th Street Riot: In Detroit, Michigan, one of the worst riots in United States history begins on 12th Street in the predominantly African American inner city. It will leave 43 killed, 342 injured and 1,400 buildings burned.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 24 July 1487: Citizens of Leeuwarden, Netherlands strike against a ban on foreign beer.

1847: After 17 months of travel, Brigham Young leads 148 Mormon pioneers into Salt Lake Valley, resulting in the establishment of Salt Lake City. Celebrations of this event include the Pioneer Day Utah state holiday and the Days of '47 Parade.

1901: O. Henry is released from prison in Columbus, Ohio after serving three years for embezzlement from a bank.

1911: Hiram Bingham III re-discovers Machu Picchu, "the Lost City of the Incas".

1929: The Kellogg–Briand Pact, renouncing war as an instrument of foreign policy, goes into effect (it is first signed in Paris on August 27, 1928 by most leading world powers). In retrospect, a good idea.

1967: During an official state visit to Canada, French President Charles de Gaulle declares to a crowd of over 100,000 in Montreal: Vive le Québec libre! ("Long live free Quebec!"). The statement, interpreted as support for Quebec independence, delighted many Quebecers but angered the Canadian government and many English Canadians.

2013: A high-speed train derails in Spain rounding a curve with an 80 km/h (50 mph) speed limit at 190 km/h (120 mph), killing 78 passengers.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 25 July 1788: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart completes his Symphony No. 40 in G minor (K550).

1837: The first commercial use of an electrical telegraph is successfully demonstrated by William Cooke and Charles Wheatstone on July 25, 1837 between Euston and Camden Town in London.

1898: After over two months of sea-based bombardment, the United States invasion of Puerto Rico begins with U.S. troops led by General Nelson Miles landing at harbor of Guánica, Puerto Rico.

1909: Louis Blériot makes the first flight across the English Channel in a heavier-than-air machine, from Calais to Dover, in 37 minutes.

1969: Vietnam War: U.S. President Richard Nixon declares the Nixon Doctrine, stating that the United States now expects its Asian allies to take care of their own military defense. This is the start of the "Vietnamization" of the war.

2000: Air France Flight 4590, a Concorde supersonic passenger jet, F-BTSC, crashes just after takeoff from Paris killing all 109 aboard and four on the ground.

Today: Inca festival in honor of the thunder god Ilyap'a.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 26 July 1745: The first recorded women's cricket match takes place near Guildford, England.

1882: Richard Wagner's opera Parsifal premieres at Bayreuth.

1908: United States Attorney General Charles Joseph Bonaparte issues an order to immediately staff the Office of the Chief Examiner (later renamed the Federal Bureau of Investigation).

1941: In response to the Japanese occupation of French Indochina, US President Franklin D. Roosevelt orders the seizure of all Japanese assets in the United States.

1944: The Soviet Army enters Lviv, a major city in western Ukraine, capturing it from the Nazis. Only 300 Jews survive out of 160,000 living in Lviv prior to occupation.

1944: The first German V-2 rocket hits the United Kingdom.

1947: U.S. President Harry S. Truman signs the National Security Act of 1947 into law creating the Central Intelligence Agency, United States Department of Defense, United States Air Force, Joint Chiefs of Staff, and the United States National Security Council.

1989: A federal grand jury indicts Cornell University student Robert T. Morris, Jr. for releasing the Morris worm. He is the first person to be prosecuted under the 1986 Computer Fraud and Abuse Act.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 27 July 1054: Siward, Earl of Northumbria invades Scotland and defeats Macbeth, King of Scotland somewhere north of the Firth of Forth.

1549: The Jesuit priest Francis Xavier's ship reaches Japan.

1789: The first U.S. federal government agency, the Department of Foreign Affairs, is established. It will be later renamed Department of State.

1866: The first permanent transatlantic telegraph cable is successfully completed, stretching from Valentia Island, Ireland, to Heart's Content, Newfoundland.

1890: Vincent van Gogh shoots himself and dies two days later. There are other theories.

1929: The Geneva Convention of 1929, dealing with treatment of prisoners-of-war, is signed by 53 nations.

1940: The animated short _A Wild Hare _is released, introducing the character of Bugs Bunny.

1953: Fighting in the Korean War ends when the United States, China, and North Korea sign an armistice agreement. Syngman Rhee, President of South Korea, refuses to sign but pledges to observe the armistice. See last item.

2002: Ukraine airshow disaster: A Sukhoi Su-27 fighter crashes during an air show at Lviv, Ukraine, killing 85 and injuring more than 100 others, the largest air show disaster in history.

It's the Day of Victory in the Great Fatherland Liberation War (in North Korea).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 28 July 1794: French Revolution: Maximilien Robespierre and Louis Antoine de Saint-Just are executed by guillotine in Paris, France.

1868: The 14th Amendment to the United States Constitution is certified, establishing African American citizenship and guaranteeing due process of law.

1932: U.S. President Herbert Hoover orders the United States Army to forcibly evict the "Bonus Army" of World War I veterans gathered in Washington, D.C.

1942: Soviet leader Joseph Stalin issues Order No. 227 in response to alarming German advances into the Soviet Union. Under the order all those who retreat or otherwise leave their positions without orders to do so are to be immediately executed.

1945: A U.S. Army B-25 bomber crashes into the 79th floor of the Empire State Building killing 14 and injuring 26.

1976: The Tangshan earthquake measuring between 7.8 and 8.2 magnitude flattens Tangshan in the People's Republic of China, killing 242,769 and injuring 164,851.

2001: Australian Ian Thorpe becomes the first swimmer to win six gold medals at a single World Championships.

2005: The Provisional Irish Republican Army calls an end to its thirty year long armed campaign in Northern Ireland.

It's World Hepatitis Day (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 29 July 1588: English naval forces under the command of Lord Charles Howard and Sir Francis Drake defeat the Spanish Armada off the coast of Gravelines, France.

1907: Sir Robert Baden-Powell sets up the Brownsea Island Scout camp in Poole Harbour on the south coast of England. This is regarded as the foundation of the Scouting movement.

1921: Adolf Hitler becomes leader of the National Socialist German Workers Party.

1958: U.S. President Dwight D. Eisenhower signs into law the National Aeronautics and Space Act, creating NASA.

1987: British Prime Minister Margaret Thatcher and President of France François Mitterrand sign the agreement to build a tunnel under the English Channel (Eurotunnel).

It's International Tiger Day.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 30 July 1619: In Jamestown, Virginia, the first representative assembly in the Americas, the House of Burgesses, convenes for the first time.

1863: American Indian Wars: Representatives of the United States and tribal leaders including Chief Pocatello (of the Shoshone) sign the Treaty of Box Elder.

1866: New Orleans, Louisiana's Democratic government orders police to raid an integrated Republican Party meeting, killing 40 people and injuring 150.

1945: World War II: Japanese submarine I-58 sinks the USS Indianapolis, killing 883 seamen. A harrowing story; several books have been written about this.

1962: The Trans-Canada Highway, the largest national highway in the world, is officially opened.

1965: U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson signs the Social Security Act of 1965 into law, establishing Medicare and Medicaid.

1975: Jimmy Hoffa disappears from the parking lot of the Machus Red Fox restaurant in Bloomfield Hills, Michigan, a suburb of Detroit, at about 2:30 p.m. He is never seen or heard from again, and will be declared legally dead on this date in 1982.

2003: In Mexico, the last 'old style' Volkswagen Beetle rolls off the assembly line.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 31 July 1201: Attempted usurpation of John Komnenos the Fat. Don't know what this was about, but worth it for the name...

1492: The Jews are expelled from Spain when the Alhambra Decree takes effect.

1703: Daniel Defoe is placed in a pillory for the crime of seditious libel after publishing a politically satirical pamphlet, but is pelted with flowers.

1790: The first U.S. patent is issued, to inventor Samuel Hopkins for a potash process.

1930: The radio mystery program _The Shadow _airs for the first time.

1941: Under instructions from Adolf Hitler, Nazi official Hermann Göring, orders SS General Reinhard Heydrich to "submit to me as soon as possible a general plan of the administrative material and financial measures necessary for carrying out the desired Final Solution of the Jewish question."

1970: Black Tot Day: The last day of the officially sanctioned rum ration in the Royal Navy.

1991: The United States and Soviet Union both sign the START I Strategic Arms Reduction Treaty, the first to reduce (with verification) both countries' stockpiles.


----------



## Taggart

KenOC said:


> On this day, 31 July 1201: Attempted usurpation of John Komnenos the Fat. Don't know what this was about, but worth it for the name...
> 
> 1930: The radio mystery program _The Shadow _airs for the first time.


Well if you don't know about John Komnenos the Fat - the Shadow knows!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 1 August 30 BC: Octavian (later known as Augustus) enters Alexandria, Egypt, bringing it under the control of the Roman Republic.

1774: British scientist Joseph Priestley discovers oxygen gas, corroborating the prior discovery of this element by German-Swedish chemist Carl Wilhelm Scheele.

1834: Slavery is abolished in the British Empire as the Slavery Abolition Act 1833 comes into force.

1838: Non-laborer slaves in most of the British Empire are emancipated.

1840: Laborer slaves in most of the British Empire are emancipated.

1927: The Nanchang Uprising marks the first significant battle in the Chinese Civil War between the Kuomintang and Chinese Communist Party. This day is commemorated as the anniversary of the founding of the People's Liberation Army.

1966: Charles Whitman kills 16 people at the University of Texas at Austin before being killed by the police. The "Texas Tower" massacre, largely forgotten today, is a sign of things to come.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 2 August 1610: Henry Hudson sails into what is now known as Hudson Bay thinking he had made it through the Northwest Passage and reached the Pacific Ocean.

1776: The signing of the United States Declaration of Independence takes place.

1798: French Revolutionary Wars: the Battle of the Nile concludes in a British victory.

1869: Japan's samurai, farmer, artisan, merchant class system (Shinōkōshō) is abolished as part of the Meiji Restoration reforms.

1873: The Clay Street Hill Railroad begins operating the first cable car in San Francisco's famous cable car system.

1932: The positron (antiparticle of the electron) is discovered by Carl D. Anderson.

1934: Gleichschaltung: Adolf Hitler becomes Führer of Germany following the death of President Paul von Hindenburg.

1939: Albert Einstein and Leó Szilárd write a letter to Franklin D. Roosevelt, urging him to begin development of a nuclear weapon.

1964: Vietnam War, Gulf of Tonkin incident: North Vietnamese gunboats allegedly fire on the U.S. destroyer USS Maddox.

1990: Iraq invades Kuwait, eventually leading to the first Gulf War.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 3 August 1492: Christopher Columbus sets sail from Palos de la Frontera, Spain.

1852: Harvard University wins the first Boat Race between Yale University and Harvard. The race is also the first American intercollegiate athletic event

1914: World War I: Germany declares war against France.

1929: Jiddu Krishnamurti, tagged as the messianic "World Teacher", shocks the Theosophy movement by dissolving the Order of the Star, the organization built to support him. A fascinating story!

1948: Whittaker Chambers accuses Alger Hiss of being a communist and a spy for the Soviet Union. (And it looks today like Nixon was right -- he was.)

1977: Tandy Corporation announces the TRS-80, one of the world's first mass-produced personal computers. I had one and (sob!) miss it.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 4 August 1693: Date traditionally ascribed to Dom Perignon's invention of Champagne, although he did not actually have anything to do with sparkling wine.

1704: War of the Spanish Succession: Gibraltar is captured by an English and Dutch fleet, commanded by Admiral Sir George Rooke and allied with Archduke Charles.

1790: A newly passed tariff act creates the Revenue Cutter Service, the forerunner of the United States Coast Guard.

1892: The father and stepmother of Lizzie Borden are found murdered in their Fall River, Massachusetts home.

1944: A tip from a Dutch informer leads the Gestapo to a sealed-off area in an Amsterdam warehouse, where they find and arrest Jewish diarist Anne Frank, her family, and four others.

1987: The Federal Communications Commission rescinds the Fairness Doctrine, which had required radio and television stations to present controversial issues "fairly".


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 5 August 910: The last major Danish army to raid England is defeated at the Battle of Tettenhall by the allied forces of Mercia and Wessex, led by King Edward the Elder and Earl Aethelred of Mercia.

1305: William Wallace, who led the Scottish resistance against England, is captured by the English near Glasgow and transported to London where he is put on trial and executed.

1735: Freedom of the press: New York Weekly Journal writer John Peter Zenger is acquitted of seditious libel against the royal governor of New York, on the basis that what he had published was true.

1858: Cyrus West Field and others complete the first transatlantic telegraph cable after several unsuccessful attempts. It will operate for less than a month.

1861: American Civil War: In order to help pay for the war effort, the United States government levies the first income tax as part of the Revenue Act of 1861 (3% of all incomes over US $800; rescinded in 1872).

1888: Bertha Benz drives from Mannheim to Pforzheim and back in the first long distance automobile trip, commemorated as the Bertha Benz Memorial Route since 2008.

1914: In Cleveland, Ohio, the first electric traffic light is installed.

1926: Harry Houdini performs his greatest feat, spending 91 minutes underwater in a sealed tank before escaping.

1958: Herbert Hoover eclipses John Adams as having the longest retirement of any former US President until that time. Hoover would live another six years. His record of 31 years 7 months 16 days retirement has since been eclipsed by Jimmy Carter.

1981: President Ronald Reagan fires 11,359 striking air-traffic controllers who ignored his order for them to return to work.


----------



## Vaneyes

1861 - US Army abolishes flogging. 

But it continues for some time in schools.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 6 August 1787: Sixty proof sheets of the Constitution of the United States are delivered to the Constitutional Convention in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania.

1890: At Auburn Prison in New York, murderer William Kemmler becomes the first person to be executed by electric chair. As it turned out, not a pretty sight.

1926: Gertrude Ederle becomes the first woman to swim across the English Channel.

1930: Judge Joseph Force Crater steps into a taxi in New York and disappears never to be seen again.

1945: Hiroshima, Japan is devastated when the atomic bomb "Little Boy" is dropped by the United States B-29 Enola Gay. Around 70,000 people are killed instantly, and some tens of thousands die in subsequent years from burns and radiation poisoning.

1960: Cuban Revolution: Cuba nationalizes American and foreign-owned property in the nation.

1965: US President Lyndon B. Johnson signs the Voting Rights Act of 1965 into law.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 7 August 1782: U.S. President George Washington orders the creation of the Badge of Military Merit to honor soldiers wounded in battle. It is later renamed to the more poetic Purple Heart.

1794: George Washington invokes the Militia Acts of 1792 to suppress the Whiskey Rebellion in western Pennsylvania.

1858: Australian rules football is founded and the first match is played between Melbourne Grammar and Scotch College.

1940: World War II: Alsace-Lorraine is annexed by the Third Reich.

1944: IBM dedicates the first program-controlled calculator, the Automatic Sequence Controlled Calculator (known best as the Harvard Mark I).*

1955: Tokyo Telecommunications Engineering, the precursor to Sony, sells its first transistor radios in Japan.

1978: U.S. President Jimmy Carter declares a federal emergency at Love Canal due to toxic waste that had been negligently disposed of.

*"The Automatic Sequence Controlled Calculator (Harvard Mark I) was the first operating machine that could execute long computations automatically. A project conceived by Harvard University's Dr. Howard Aiken, the Mark I was built by IBM engineers in Endicott, N.Y. A steel frame 51 feet (16 m) long and eight feet high held the calculator, which consisted of an interlocking panel of small gears, counters, switches and control circuits, all only a few inches in depth. The ASCC used 500 miles (800 km) of wire with three million connections, 3,500 multipole relays with 35,000 contacts, 2,225 counters, 1,464 tenpole switches and tiers of 72 adding machines, each with 23 significant numbers. It was the industry's largest electromechanical calculator." --IBM archives


----------



## Andreas

KenOC said:


> 1978: U.S. President Jimmy Carter declares a federal emergency at Love Canal due to toxic waste that had been negligently disposed of.


There seems to be, in a way, some eternal truth contained in this.


----------



## KenOC

It has come to my attention that today is also National Orgasm Day.

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/femail/a...sm-Day-faking-Yes-yes-YES--thats-men-too.html


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 8 August 1576: The cornerstone for Tycho Brahe's Uraniborg observatory is laid on Ven, Denmark.

1588: Battle of Gravelines: The naval engagement ends, ending the Spanish Armada's attempt to invade England.

1863: Following his defeat in the Battle of Gettysburg, General Robert E. Lee sends a letter of resignation to Confederate President Jefferson Davis (which is refused upon receipt).

1876: Thomas Edison receives a patent for his mimeograph. Still used when I was a kid.

1942: Quit India Movement is launched in India against the British rule in response to Mohandas Gandhi's call for swaraj or complete independence.

1946: First flight of the Convair B-36, the world's first purpose-built nuclear weapon delivery vehicle, the heaviest mass-produced piston-engined aircraft, with the longest wingspan of any military aircraft, and the first bomber with intercontinental range. Replaced during the late 1950s by the B-52.










1963: Great Train Robbery: in England, a gang of 15 train robbers steal £2.6 million in bank notes.

1969: At a zebra crossing in London, photographer Iain Macmillan takes the photo that becomes the cover of the Beatles album Abbey Road.

1974: President Richard Nixon, in a nationwide television address, announces his resignation from the office of the President of the United States effective noon the next day.

1990: Iraq occupies Kuwait and the state is annexed to Iraq. This would lead to the Gulf War shortly afterward.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 9 August 48 BC: Julius Caesar decisively defeats Pompey at Pharsalus and Pompey flees to Egypt.

1483: Opening of the Sistine Chapel in Rome with the celebration of a Mass.

1854: Henry David Thoreau publishes Walden.

1892: Thomas Edison receives a patent for a two-way telegraph.

1936: Games of the XI Olympiad: Jesse Owens wins his fourth gold medal at the games becoming the first American to win four medals in one Olympiad. After his triumph, "Owens had to ride the freight elevator at the Waldorf-Astoria to reach the reception honoring him."*

1944: The United States Forest Service and the Wartime Advertising Council release posters featuring Smokey Bear for the first time.

1945: Nagasaki is devastated when an atomic bomb, Fat Man, is dropped by the United States B-29 Bockscar. 39,000 people are killed outright.

1965: Singapore is expelled from Malaysia and becomes the only country to date to gain independence unwillingly.

1969: Followers led by Charles Manson murder pregnant actress Sharon Tate (wife of Roman Polanski), coffee heiress Abigail Folger, Polish actor Wojciech Frykowski, men's hairstylist Jay Sebring, and recent high-school graduate Steven Parent.

1974: As a direct result of the Watergate scandal, Richard Nixon becomes the first President of the United States to resign from office. His Vice President, Gerald Ford, becomes president.

It's International Day of the World's Indigenous People (International).

*Owens later said, "Hitler didn't snub me – it was FDR who snubbed me. The president didn't even send me a telegram."


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 10 August 1519: Ferdinand Magellan's five ships set sail from Seville to circumnavigate the globe. The Basque second in command Juan Sebastián Elcano will complete the expedition after Magellan's death in the Philippines.

1675: The foundation stone of the Royal Greenwich Observatory in London, England is laid.

1793: The Musée du Louvre is officially opened in Paris, France.

1920: World War I: Ottoman sultan Mehmed VI's representatives sign the Treaty of Sèvres that divides up the Ottoman Empire between the Allies.

1954: At Massena, New York, the groundbreaking ceremony for the Saint Lawrence Seaway is held.

1969: A day after murdering Sharon Tate and four others, members of Charles Manson's cult kill Leno and Rosemary LaBianca.

2003: Yuri Malenchenko becomes the first person to marry in space.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 11 August 3114 BC: The Mesoamerican Long Count calendar, used by several pre-Columbian Mesoamerican civilizations, notably the Mayans, begins.

1786: Captain Francis Light establishes the British colony of Penang in Malaysia.

1929: Babe Ruth becomes the first baseball player to hit 500 home runs in his career with a home run at League Park in Cleveland, Ohio.

1942: Actress Hedy Lamarr and composer George Antheil receive a patent for a frequency-hopping spread spectrum communication system that later became the basis for modern technologies in wireless telephones and Wi-Fi.

1965: Race riots (the Watts Riots) begin in the Watts area of Los Angeles, California.

2003: NATO takes over command of the peacekeeping force in Afghanistan, marking its first major operation outside Europe in its 54-year-history.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 12 August 30 BC: Cleopatra VII Philopator, the last ruler of the Egyptian Ptolemaic dynasty, commits suicide, traditionally by means of an asp bite.

1480: Battle of Otranto: Ottoman troops behead 800 Christians for refusing to convert to Islam; they are later honored in the Church.

1624: The president of Louis XIII of France's royal council is arrested, leaving Cardinal Richelieu in the role of the King's principal minister.

1851: Isaac Singer is granted a patent for his sewing machine.

1898: The Hawaiian flag is lowered from ʻIolani Palace in an elaborate annexation ceremony and replaced with the flag of the United States to signify the transfer of sovereignty from the Republic of Hawaii to the United States.

1944: Warsaw uprising -- German troops end the week-long Wola massacre, during which time at least 40,000 people were killed indiscriminately or in mass executions.

1952: The Night of the Murdered Poets -- Thirteen prominent Jewish intellectuals are murdered in Moscow, Russia, Soviet Union.

1953: The Soviet atomic bomb project continues with the detonation of Joe 4, the first Soviet thermonuclear weapon.

1981: The IBM Personal Computer is released.

1992: Canada, Mexico and the United States announce completion of negotiations for the North American Free Trade Agreement (NAFTA).

It's International Youth Day (United Nations).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 13 August 1521: After an extended siege, forces led by Spanish conquistador Hernán Cortés capture Tlatoani Cuauhtémoc and conquer the Aztec capital of Tenochtitlan.

1624: The French king Louis XIII appoints Cardinal Richelieu as prime minister.

1792: King Louis XVI of France is formally arrested by the National Tribunal and declared an enemy of the people.

1868: A massive earthquake near Arica, Peru, causes an estimated 25,000 casualties, and the subsequent tsunami causes considerable damage as far away as Hawaii and New Zealand.

1898: Spanish–American War: Spanish and American forces engage in a mock battle for Manila, after which the Spanish commander surrenders in order to keep the city out of Filipino rebel hands.

1942: Major General Eugene Reybold of the U.S. Army Corps of Engineers authorizes the construction of facilities that would house the "Development of Substitute Materials" project, better known as the Manhattan Project.

1961: East Germany closes the border between the eastern and western sectors of Berlin to thwart its inhabitants' attempts to escape to the West.

It's International Lefthanders Day.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 14 August 1040: King Duncan I is killed in battle against his first cousin and rival Macbeth. The latter succeeds him as King of Scotland.

(nothing much happens for 800 years...)

1888: An audio recording of English composer Arthur Sullivan's "The Lost Chord", one of the first recordings of music ever made, is played during a press conference introducing Thomas Edison's phonograph in London, England.

1900: The Eight-Nation Alliance occupies Beijing, China, in a campaign to end the Boxer Rebellion in China.

1933: Loggers cause a forest fire in the Coast Range of Oregon, later known as the first forest fire of the Tillamook Burn. It is extinguished on September 5, after destroying 240,000 acres. I include this because my family used to drive through the Tillamook Burn when I was a child, going to visit good family friends in Cannon Beach. Strong memories of the devastation.

1935: The Social Security Act is signed by President Franklin Roosevelt, creating a government pension system for the retired.

1936: Rainey Bethea is hanged in Owensboro, Kentucky in the last public execution in the United States.

1945: Japan accepts the Allied terms of surrender in World War II, and the Emperor records the Imperial Rescript on Surrender (August 15 in Japan Standard Time).

1975: The Rocky Horror Picture Show, the longest-running release in film history, opens at the USA Theatre in Westwood, Los Angeles, California.

1994: Ilich Ramírez Sánchez, also known as "Carlos the Jackal," is captured.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 15 August 1057: King Macbeth is killed at the Battle of Lumphanan by the forces of Máel Coluim mac Donnchada.

1281: Mongol invasion of Japan: The Mongolian fleet of Kublai Khan is destroyed by a "divine wind" for the second time in the Battle of Kōan.

1483: Pope Sixtus IV consecrates the Sistine Chapel.

1549: Jesuit priest Francis Xavier comes ashore at Kagoshima.

1843: Tivoli Gardens, one of the oldest still intact amusement parks in the world, opens in Copenhagen, Denmark.

1914: A servant of American architect Frank Lloyd Wright sets fire to the living quarters of the latter's Wisconsin home, Taliesin, murders seven people and burns the living quarters to the ground.

1914: The Panama Canal opens to traffic with the transit of the cargo ship SS Ancon.

1935: Will Rogers and Wiley Post are killed after their aircraft develops engine problems during takeoff in Barrow, Alaska.

1965: The Beatles play to nearly 60,000 fans at Shea Stadium in New York, New York, an event later regarded as the birth of stadium rock.

1971: President Richard Nixon completes the break from the gold standard by ending convertibility of the United States dollar into gold by foreign investors.

It's Victory over Japan Day (United States).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 16 August 1841: U.S. President John Tyler vetoes a bill calling for the re-establishment of the Second Bank of the United States. Enraged Whig Party members riot outside the White House in the most violent demonstration on White House grounds in U.S. history. (Andrew Jackson had pretty well destroyed the bank in 1832-33.)

1896: Skookum Jim Mason, George Carmack and Dawson Charlie discover gold in a tributary of the Klondike River in Canada, setting off the Klondike Gold Rush.

1920: Ray Chapman of the Cleveland Indians is hit on the head by a fastball thrown by Carl Mays of the New York Yankees and dies early the next day. Chapman was the second player to die from injuries sustained in a Major League Baseball game, the first being Doc Powers in 1909.

1927: The Dole Air Race begins from Oakland, California, to Honolulu, Hawaii, during which six out of the eight participating planes crash or disappear.

1929: The 1929 Palestine riots break out in Mandatory Palestine between Palestinian Arabs and Jews and continue until the end of the month. In total, 133 Jews and 116 Arabs are killed. And so it goes.

1960: Joseph Kittinger parachutes from a balloon over New Mexico at 102,800 feet (31,300 m), setting three records that held until 2012: High-altitude jump, free fall, and highest speed by a human without an aircraft.

2010: China Overtakes Japan as world's second-largest economy.

It's the Xicolatada in the village of Palau-de-Cerdagne in Languedoc-Roussillon. Chocolate anyone?


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 17 August 1560: The Roman Catholic Church is overthrown and Protestantism is established as the national religion in Scotland.

1784: Composer Luigi Boccherini receives a pay rise of 12,000 reals from his employer, the Infante Luis, Count of Chinchón.

1807: Robert Fulton's North River Steamboat leaves New York, New York, for Albany, New York, on the Hudson River, inaugurating the first commercial steamboat service in the world.

1896: Bridget Driscoll is run over by a Benz car in the grounds of The Crystal Palace, London, the world's first motoring fatality.

1943: World War II: The U.S. Seventh Army under General George S. Patton arrives in Messina, Italy, followed several hours later by the British 8th Army under Field Marshal Bernard Montgomery, thus completing the Allied conquest of Sicily.

1970: Venera 7 launched by the USSR. It will later become the first spacecraft to successfully transmit data from the surface of another planet (Venus).

1980: Azaria Chamberlain disappears at Ayers Rock, Northern Territory, probably taken by a dingo, leading to what was then the most publicized trial in Australian history.

1982: The first Compact Discs (CDs) are released to the public in Germany.

2008: American swimmer Michael Phelps becomes the first person to win eight gold medals in one Olympic Games.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 18 August 1587: Virginia Dare, granddaughter of Governor John White of the Colony of Roanoke, becomes the first English child born in the Americas.

1868: French astronomer Pierre Janssen discovers helium.

1920: The Nineteenth Amendment to the United States Constitution is ratified, guaranteeing women's suffrage.

1977: Steve Biko is arrested at a police roadblock under the Terrorism Act No 83 of 1967 in King William's Town, South Africa. He would later die of the injuries sustained during this arrest bringing attention to South Africa's apartheid policies.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 19 August 43 BC: Gaius Julius Caesar Octavianus, later known as Augustus, compels the Roman Senate to elect him Consul.

1692: In Salem, Province of Massachusetts Bay, five people, one woman and four men including a clergyman, are executed after being convicted of witchcraft.

1812: American frigate USS Constitution defeats the British frigate HMS Guerriere off the coast of Nova Scotia, Canada, earning the nickname "Old Ironsides".

1895: American Frontier murderer and outlaw John Wesley Hardin is killed by an off-duty policeman in a saloon in El Paso, Texas.

1934: The creation of the position Führer is approved by the German electorate with 89.9% of the popular vote.

1945: August Revolution: The Viet Minh, led by Ho Chi Minh,. takes power in Hanoi, Vietnam.

1953: The CIA and MI6 help to overthrow the government of Mohammad Mosaddegh in Iran and reinstate the Shah Mohammad Reza Pahlavi.

1960: The Soviet Union launches the satellite Korabl-Sputnik 2 with the dogs Belka and Strelka, 40 mice, 2 rats and a variety of plants. (No recovery capsule, unfortunately.)

1981: Gulf of Sidra Incident: United States fighters intercept and shoot down two Libyan Sukhoi Su-22 fighter jets over the Gulf of Sidra.

1991: Dissolution of the Soviet Union, August Coup: Soviet President Mikhail Gorbachev is placed under house arrest while on holiday in the town of Foros, Ukraine.

2003: Shmuel HaNavi bus bombing: A Hamas-planned suicide attack on a bus in Jerusalem Israel kills 23 Israelis, seven of them children.

It's World Humanitarian Day (International).


----------



## Lukecash12

KenOC said:


> It might be interesting to have a thread recognizing the significant things that happened on each day of the year. Musical or otherwise. Here's today's, for November 11.
> 
> On this day in 1918 - World War I: Germany signs an armistice agreement with the Allies in a railroad car in the forest of Compiègne, France. The fighting officially ends at 11:00 a.m. (the eleventh hour in the eleventh month on the eleventh day) and this is annually honored with a two-minute silence.
> 
> Of soldiers alone, ten million had died.


The fighting officially *and actually* ended at 11:00 a.m., even though allied officers knew of the armistice.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 20 August 1000: The Hungarian state is founded by Saint Stephen. The day is celebrated as a National Day in Hungary.

1775: The Spanish establish the Presidio San Augustin del Tucson in the town that becomes Tucson, Arizona.

1858: Charles Darwin publishes his theory of evolution through natural selection in The Journal of the Proceedings of the Linnean Society of London, alongside Alfred Russell Wallace's same theory.

1882: Tchaikovsky's 1812 Overture debuts in Moscow, Russia.

1910: The Great Fire of 1910 (also commonly referred to as the "Big Blowup" or the "Big Burn") occurs in northeast Washington, northern Idaho, and western Montana, burning approximately 3 million acres (12,000 square kilometers).

1920: The first commercial radio station, 8MK (now WWJ), begins operations in Detroit, Michigan.

1940: In Mexico City, exiled Russian revolutionary Leon Trotsky is fatally wounded with an ice axe by Ramón Mercader. He dies the next day.

1962: The NS Savannah, the world's first nuclear-powered civilian ship, embarks on its maiden voyage.

1968: Warsaw Pact troops invade Czechoslovakia, crushing the Prague Spring.

1986: In Edmond, Oklahoma, U.S. Postal employee Patrick Sherrill guns down 14 of his co-workers and then commits suicide. Yes, he went postal.

It's World Mosquito Day (International).


----------



## Posie

I know the subject has already been covered, but it's hard to believe that this is the 100th year since the First World War began in Europe.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 21 August 1680: Pueblo Indians capture Santa Fe from the Spanish during the Pueblo Revolt.

1770: James Cook formally claims eastern Australia for Great Britain, naming it New South Wales.

1831: Nat Turner leads black slaves and free blacks in a rebellion.

1863: Lawrence, Kansas is destroyed by Confederate guerrillas, Quantrill's Raiders, in the Lawrence Massacre.

1888: The first successful adding machine in the United States is patented by William Seward Burroughs.

1945: Physicist Harry K. Daghlian, Jr. is fatally irradiated in a criticality accident during an experiment with the Demon core at Los Alamos National Laboratory. (It's called the "Demon core" because it killed two people. It later exploded quite successfully.)

1957: The Soviet Union successfully conducts a long-range test flight of the R-7 Semyorka, the first intercontinental ballistic missile.

1959: United States President Dwight D. Eisenhower signs an executive order proclaiming Hawaii the 50th state of the union. The date is currently commemorated by Hawaii as Admission Day.

1986: Carbon dioxide gas erupts from volcanic Lake Nyos in Cameroon, killing up to 1,800 people within a 20-kilometer range.

1992: The Ruby Ridge Standoff in Idaho starts.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 22 August 564: Saint Columba reports seeing a monster in Loch Ness, Scotland.

1485: The Battle of Bosworth Field, the death of Richard III and the end of the House of Plantagenet.

1780: James Cook's ship HMS Resolution returns to England, Cook having been killed on Hawaii during the voyage.

1849: The first air raid in history. Austria launches pilotless balloons against the city of Venice.

1902: Theodore Roosevelt becomes the first President of the United States to ride in an automobile.

1910: Korea is annexed by Japan with the signing of the Japan-Korea Treaty of 1910, beginning a period of Japanese rule of Korea that lasted until the end of World War II.

1952: The penal colony on Devil's Island is permanently closed.

1963: American Joe Walker in an X-15 test plane reaches an altitude of 106 km (66 miles).

1992: FBI sniper Lon Horiuchi shoots and kills Vicki Weaver during an 11-day siege of her home at Ruby Ridge, Idaho.

2004: Versions of The Scream and Madonna, two paintings by Edvard Munch, are stolen at gunpoint from a museum in Oslo, Norway.


----------



## joen_cph

22nd of August 1864 = 150 years ago: 1st Geneva Convention, 1st version. http://www.icrc.org/ihl/INTRO/120?OpenDocument


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 23 August 30 BC: After the successful invasion of Egypt, Octavian executes Marcus Antonius Antyllus, eldest son of Marc Antony, and Caesarion, the last king of the Ptolemaic dynasty of Egypt and only child of Caesar and Cleopatra.

1305: Sir William Wallace is executed for high treason at Smithfield in London.

1614: Fettmilch Uprising: Jews are expelled from Frankfurt, Holy Roman Empire, following the plundering of the Judengasse.

1775: American Revolutionary War: King George III delivers his Proclamation of Rebellion to the Court of St. James's stating that the American colonies have proceeded to a state of open and avowed rebellion.

1839: The United Kingdom captures Hong Kong as a base as it prepares for war with Qing China. The ensuing 3-year conflict will later be known as the First Opium War.*

1927: Italian Anarchists Sacco and Vanzetti are executed after a lengthy, controversial trial.

1939: World War II: Nazi Germany and the Soviet Union sign a non-aggression treaty, the Molotov-Ribbentrop Pact. In a secret addition to the pact, the Baltic states, Finland, Romania, and Poland are divided between the two nations.

1990: West Germany and East Germany announce that they will reunite on October 3.

*"In 1839, the Daoguang Emperor appointed scholar-official Lin Zexu to the post of Special Imperial Commissioner with the task of eradicating the opium trade. Lin sent an open letter to Queen Victoria questioning the moral reasoning of the British government. Citing what he understood to be a strict prohibition of the trade within Great Britain, Lin questioned how it could then profit from the drug in China." He received no reply.

Lin seized the British opium and destroyed it. Thus the First opium War began. Since China lost this war, Lin suffered some disgrace. But he is remembered fondly today as an upright official. He even has a statue in New York!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 24 August 79: Mount Vesuvius erupts. The cities of Pompeii, Herculaneum, and Stabiae are buried in volcanic ash.

455: The Vandals, led by king Genseric, begin to plunder Rome. Pope Leo I requests Genseric not destroy the ancient city or murder its citizens. He agrees and the gates of Rome are opened. However, the Vandals loot a great amount of treasure.

1349: Six thousand Jews are killed in Mainz after being blamed for the bubonic plague.

1456: The printing of the Gutenberg Bible is completed.

1814: British troops invade Washington, D.C. and during the Burning of Washington the White House, the Capitol and many other buildings are set ablaze. Always a temptation.

1891: Thomas Edison patents the motion picture camera.

1909: Workers start pouring concrete for the Panama Canal.

1941: Adolf Hitler orders the cessation of Nazi Germany's systematic T4 euthanasia program of the mentally ill and the handicapped due to protests, although killings continue for the remainder of the war.

1967: Led by Abbie Hoffman, the Youth International Party temporarily disrupts trading at the NYSE by throwing dollar bills from the viewing gallery, causing trading to cease as brokers scramble to grab them.

1981: Mark David Chapman is sentenced to 20 years to life in prison for murdering John Lennon.

1991: Mikhail Gorbachev resigns as head of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union. On the same day, Ukraine declares itself independent from the Soviet Union.

1998: First radio-frequency identification (RFID) human implantation tested in the United Kingdom. Mark of the beast?


----------



## KenOC

BTW, both on this day:

410 – The Visigoths under king Alaric I begin to pillage Rome.
455 – The Vandals, led by king Genseric, begin to plunder Rome.

If Rome had simply declared "Plunder Sundays" and charged a reasonable admission fee, things might have gone better.


----------



## joen_cph

410 The Visigoths plunder Rome
1391 Massacre on Jews in Palma de Mallorca
1499 Amerigo Vespucci arrives to the Venezuelan Gulf, on board Alonso de Ojeda´s expedition ships
1511 The Portuguese conquer the town of Malacca, gaining control of the Malacca Strait
1572 On the Night of St. Bartholomew, thousands of French Huguenots/Calvinists are murdered by order of the king
1690 Job Charnock from the East India Company starts a factory in Calcutta; it is considered as the founding of the city
1789 Article 11, on the Freedom of the Press in the French Declaration on Human Rights, comes into effect
1821 The Cordoba Treaty means the end of the Mexican independence wars
1853 The introduction of potato chips
1949 NATO treaty in effect
1952 British troops leave the Suez Canal conflict area
1954 Eisenhower bans the Communist Party in the US
1963 Premiere of the German "Bundesliga" soccer tournament
1989 Voyager 2 passing by Neptune
1992 Hurricane Andrew hits the US
1995 Microsoft is releasing Windows 95
2006 It is decided to give up the characterization of Pluto as a true planet
2012 Anders Breivik considered suitable for imprisonment and found guilty of mass murder, in Norway


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 25 August 1609: Galileo Galilei demonstrates his first telescope to Venetian lawmakers.

1835: The New York Sun perpetrates the Great Moon Hoax, claiming life and civilization had been discovered on the moon. Here's an illustration from the paper.










1939: The United Kingdom and Poland form a military alliance in which the UK promises to defend Poland in case of invasion by a foreign power. That promise was shortly tested.

1945: Ten days after World War II ends with Japan announcing its surrender, armed supporters of the Chinese Communist Party kill U.S. intelligence officer John Birch, regarded by some of the American right as the first victim of the Cold War.

1991: Linus Torvalds announces the first version of what will become Linux.

2012: The Voyager 1 spacecraft enters interstellar space, becoming the first man-made object to do so.

It's Opiconsivia, held in honor of Ops!


----------



## joen_cph

Fascinating stuff, the New York Sun illustration. The speculations about life on other planets weren´t new or exceptional, of course; I don´t now if _Camille Flammarion _is as known in say the US, but he became widely read concerning this subject in late 19th-Century Europe:

http://www.sf-encyclopedia.com/entry/flammarion_camille
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Camille_Flammarion

Lots of weird & naive illustrations in his books too.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 26 August 1498: Michelangelo is commissioned to carve the Pietà.

1768: Captain James Cook sets sail from England on board HMS Endeavour.

1883: The 1883 eruption of Krakatoa begins its final, paroxysmal, stage.

1920: The 19th amendment to United States Constitution takes effect, giving women the right to vote.

1942: Chortkiav, western Ukraine: At 2:30 AM the German Schutzpolizei starts driving Jews out of their houses, divides them into groups of 120, packs them in freight cars and deports 2000 to Belzec death camp. 500 of the sick and children are murdered on the spot.

1999: Russia begins the Second Chechen War in response to the Invasion of Dagestan by the Islamic International Peacekeeping Brigade.


----------



## KenOC

On 27 August 1776: Battle of Long Island: In what is now Brooklyn, New York, British forces under General William Howe defeat Americans under General George Washington.

1859: Petroleum is discovered in Titusville, Pennsylvania leading to the world's first commercially successful oil well.

1896: Anglo-Zanzibar War: The shortest war in world history (09:00 to 09:45), between the United Kingdom and Zanzibar.

1918: Mexican Revolution: Battle of Ambos Nogales -- U.S. Army forces skirmish against Mexican Carrancistas and their German advisors in the only battle of World War I fought on American soil.

1939: Inaugural flight of the turbojet-powered Heinkel He 178, the world's first jet aircraft.










1979: A Provisional Irish Republican Army bomb kills British retired admiral Louis Mountbatten and three others while they are boating on holiday in Sligo, Republic of Ireland.

1991: The European Community recognizes the independence of the Baltic states of Estonia, Latvia and Lithuania.

It is, or was, the Volturnalia, held in honor of Volturnus (Roman Empire).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 28 August 1521: The Ottoman Turks occupy Belgrade.

1565: Pedro Menéndez de Avilés sights land near St. Augustine, Florida and founds the oldest continuously occupied European-established city in the continental United States.

1789: William Herschel discovers a new moon of Saturn, Enceladus.

1830: The Baltimore and Ohio Railroad's new Tom Thumb steam locomotive races a horse-drawn car, presaging steam's role in US railroading.

1833: The Slavery Abolition Act 1833 receives Royal Assent, abolishing slavery through most the British Empire.

1898: Caleb Bradham invents the carbonated soft drink that will later be called "Pepsi-Cola".

1955: Black teenager Emmett Till is brutally murdered in Mississippi, galvanizing the nascent American Civil Rights Movement.

1957: U.S. Senator Strom Thurmond begins a filibuster to prevent the Senate from voting on Civil Rights Act of 1957; he stopped speaking 24 hours and 18 minutes later, the longest filibuster ever conducted by a single Senator.

1968: Riots in Chicago, Illinois, during the Democratic National Convention.

1988: Ramstein airshow disaster: Three aircraft of the Frecce Tricolori demonstration team collide and the wreckage falls into the crowd. 75 are killed and 346 seriously injured.

1990: Iraq declares Kuwait to be its newest province.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 29 August 1533: Spaniard Francisco Pizarro executes Atahualpa, the last Sapa Inca (sovereign emperor) of the Inca Empire.

1541: The Ottoman Turks capture Buda, the capital of the Hungarian Kingdom.

1786: Shays' Rebellion, an armed uprising of Massachusetts farmers, begins in response to high debt and tax burdens.

1831: Michael Faraday discovers electromagnetic induction. A very significant thing.

1842: Treaty of Nanking signing ends the First Opium War.

1885: Gottlieb Daimler patents the world's first internal combustion motorcycle, the Reitwagen.

1922: The first radio advertisement is broadcast on WEAF-AM in New York City.

1949: The Soviet Union tests its first atomic bomb, known as First Lightning or Joe 1, at Semipalatinsk, Kazakhstan.

1991: Supreme Soviet of the Soviet Union suspends all activities of the Soviet Communist Party.

2005: Hurricane Katrina devastates much of the U.S. Gulf Coast from Louisiana to the Florida Panhandle, killing 1,836 people and causing over $108 billion in damage.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 30 August 1590: Tokugawa Ieyasu enters Edo Castle. James Clavell is taking notes.

1909: Burgess Shale fossils are discovered by Charles Doolittle Walcott.

1945: Hong Kong is liberated from Japan by British Armed Forces.

1967: Thurgood Marshall is confirmed as the first African American Justice of the Supreme Court of the United States.

It's International Day of the Disappeared.

Added: Just found out, it's International Bacon Day!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 31 August 1803: Lewis and Clark start their expedition to the west by leaving Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania at 11 in the morning.

1864: During the American Civil War, Union forces led by General William T. Sherman launch an assault on Atlanta, Georgia.*










1888: Mary Ann Nichols is murdered. She is the first of Jack the Ripper's confirmed victims.

1897: Thomas Edison patents the Kinetoscope, the first movie projector.

1943: The USS Harmon, the first U.S. Navy ship to be named after a black person, is commissioned.

1957: The Federation of Malaya (now Malaysia) gains its independence from the United Kingdom.

1997: Diana, Princess of Wales, her companion Dodi Fayed, and driver Henri Paul die in a car crash in Paris.

*In the American South, Sherman is still remembered with hatred. He was an early proponent of total war. It worked. He and Grant were not gentlemen. Unlike Lee, who remains beloved of all...but lost.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 1 September 717: Siege of Constantinople: The Muslim armada with 1,800 ships is defeated by the Byzantine navy through the use of Greek fire.

1604: Adi Granth, now known as Guru Granth Sahib, the holy scripture of Sikhs, is first installed at Harmandir Sahib.

1878: Emma Nutt becomes the world's first female telephone operator when she is recruited by Alexander Graham Bell to the Boston Telephone Dispatch Company.

1902: A Trip to the Moon, considered one of the first science fiction films, is released in France.










1914: The last passenger pigeon, a female named Martha, dies in captivity in the Cincinnati Zoo.

1923: The Great Kantō earthquake devastates Tokyo and Yokohama, killing about 105,000 people.

1939: World War II: Nazi Germany and Slovakia invade Poland, beginning the European phase of World War II.

1952: The Old Man and the Sea, the Pulitzer Prize-winning novel by Ernest Hemingway, is first published.

1972: In Reykjavík, Iceland, American Bobby Fischer beats Russian Boris Spassky to become the world chess champion.

1974: The SR-71 Blackbird sets (and holds) the record for flying from New York to London in the time of 1 hour 55 minutes at a speed of 1,436 miles per hour.










1983: Korean Air Lines Flight 007 is shot down by a Soviet Union jet fighter when the commercial aircraft enters Soviet airspace. All 269 on board die, including US Congressman Lawrence McDonald.

2004: The Beslan school hostage crisis commences when armed terrorists take children and adults hostage in Beslan in North Ossetia, Russia. 334 people die.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 2 September 1666: The Great Fire of London breaks out and burns for three days, destroying 10,000 buildings including St Paul's Cathedral.

1862: American Civil War: President Abraham Lincoln reluctantly restores Union General George B. McClellan to full command after General John Pope's disastrous defeat at the Second Battle of Bull Run.

1901: Vice President of the United States Theodore Roosevelt utters the famous phrase, "Speak softly and carry a big stick" at the Minnesota State Fair.

1945: In World War II, combat ends in the Pacific Theater: the Instrument of Surrender of Japan is signed by Japanese Foreign Minister Mamoru Shigemitsu and accepted aboard the battleship USS Missouri in Tokyo Bay.

2013: The new eastern span of the San Francisco-Oakland Bay Bridge opens to traffic, being the widest bridge in the world.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 3 September 301: San Marino, one of the smallest nations in the world and the world's oldest republic still in existence, is founded by Saint Marinus.

1260: The Mamluks defeat the Mongols at the Battle of Ain Jalut in Palestine, marking their first decisive defeat and the point of maximum expansion of the Mongol Empire.

1783: The American Revolutionary War ends with the signing of the Treaty of Paris by the United States and the Kingdom of Great Britain.

1879: British envoy Sir Louis Cavagnari and 72 men of the The Guides are massacred by Afghan troops while defending the British Residency in Kabul. Their heroism and loyalty became famous and revered throughout the British Empire.

1914: French composer Albéric Magnard is killed defending his estate against invading German soldiers.

1925: USS Shenandoah, the United States' first American-built rigid airship, is destroyed in a squall line over Noble County, Ohio. Fourteen of her crew of 42 perish including her commander, Zachary Lansdowne.

1935: Sir Malcolm Campbell reaches a speed of 304 miles per hour on the Bonneville Salt Flats in Utah, becoming the first person to drive an automobile over 300 mph.










1976: The American Viking 2 spacecraft lands at Utopia Planitia on Mars.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 4 September 1781: Los Angeles is founded as El Pueblo de Nuestra Señora La Reina de los Ángeles de Porciúncula (The Village of Our Lady, the Queen of the Angels of Porziuncola) by 44 Spanish settlers.

1862: American Civil War Maryland Campaign: General Robert E. Lee takes the Army of Northern Virginia, and the war, into the North.

1882: Thomas Edison flips the switch to the first commercial electrical power plant in history, lighting one square mile of lower Manhattan. This is considered by many as the day that began the electrical age.

1886: After almost 30 years of fighting, Apache leader Geronimo, with his remaining warriors, surrenders to General Nelson Miles in Arizona. (Among his last words in 1909: "I should have never surrendered. I should have fought until I was the last man alive.")










1888: George Eastman registers the trademark Kodak and receives a patent for his camera that uses roll film.

1957: Little Rock Crisis: Orval Faubus, governor of Arkansas, calls out the National Guard to prevent African American students from enrolling in Central High School.

1972: Mark Spitz becomes the first competitor to win seven medals at a single Olympic Games.

1998: Google is founded by Larry Page and Sergey Brin, two students at Stanford University.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 5 September 1698: In an effort to Westernize his nobility, Tsar Peter I of Russia imposes a tax on beards for all men except the clergy and peasantry.

1781: American Revolutionary War: The British Navy is repelled by the French Navy in the Battle of the Chesapeake, contributing to the British surrender at Yorktown.

1793: French Revolution: The French National Convention initiates the Reign of Terror.

1836: Sam Houston is elected as the first president of the Republic of Texas.

1877: Oglala Sioux chief Crazy Horse is bayoneted by a United States soldier after resisting confinement in a guardhouse at Fort Robinson in Nebraska.

1945: Igor Gouzenko, a Soviet Union embassy clerk, defects to Canada, exposing Soviet espionage in North America, signaling the beginning of the Cold War.

1972: A Palestinian terrorist group called "Black September" attack and take hostage 11 Israeli athletes at the Munich Olympic Games. Two die in the attack and nine die the following day.

1980: The Gotthard Road Tunnel opens in Switzerland as the world's longest highway tunnel at 10.14 miles, stretching from Göschenen to Airolo.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 6 September 1492: Christopher Columbus sails from La Gomera in the Canary Islands, his final port of call before crossing the Atlantic Ocean for the first time.

1522: The Victoria, the only surviving ship of Ferdinand Magellan's expedition, returns to Sanlúcar de Barrameda in Spain, becoming the first ship to circumnavigate the world.

1803: British scientist John Dalton begins using symbols to represent the atoms of different elements.

1901: Leon Czolgosz, an unemployed anarchist, shoots and fatally wounds US President William McKinley at the Pan-American Exposition in Buffalo, New York.

1949: Allied military authorities relinquish control of former Nazi Germany assets back to German control.

1966: In Cape Town, South Africa, the architect of Apartheid, Prime Minister Dr. Hendrik Verwoerd, is stabbed to death during a parliamentary meeting.

Did you know? This is the earliest date on which the Abbots Bromley Horn Dance is performed.


----------



## Taggart

If you're going to mention Abbots Bromley, you might as well put up a video:


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 7 September 1652: Around 15,000 farmers and militia rebel against Dutch rule on Taiwan.

1857: Mountain Meadows massacre: Mormon militia slaughter most members of peaceful emigrant wagon train. Over 100 die.

1876: In Northfield, Minnesota, Jesse James and the James–Younger Gang attempt to rob the town's bank but are driven off by armed citizens.

1909: Eugène Lefebvre crashes a new French-built Wright biplane during a test flight at Juvisy, south of Paris, becoming the first aviator in the world to lose his life in a powered heavier-than-air craft.

1911: French poet Guillaume Apollinaire is arrested and put in jail on suspicion of stealing the Mona Lisa from the Louvre museum.

1977: The Torrijos–Carter Treaties between Panama and the United States on the status of the Panama Canal are signed. The United States agrees to transfer control of the canal to Panama at the end of the 20th century.

1978: While walking across Waterloo Bridge in London, Bulgarian dissident Georgi Markov is assassinated by Bulgarian secret police agent Francesco Giullino by means of a ricin pellet fired from a specially-designed umbrella.

2008: The US Government takes control of the two largest mortgage financing companies in the US, Fannie Mae and Freddie Mac.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 8 September 1504: Michelangelo's David is unveiled in Florence.

1810: The Tonquin sets sail from New York Harbor with 33 employees of John Jacob Astor's newly created Pacific Fur Company on board. After a six-month journey around the tip of South America, the ship arrives at the mouth of the Columbia River and Astor's men establish the fur-trading town of Astoria, Oregon.

1883: The Northern Pacific Railway is completed in a ceremony at Gold Creek, Montana. Former president Ulysses S. Grant drives in the final "golden spike" in an event attended by rail and political luminaries.

1900: A powerful hurricane hits Galveston, Texas killing about 8,000 people.

1930: 3M begins marketing Scotch transparent tape.

1935: US Senator from Louisiana, Huey "Kingfish" Long, is fatally shot in the Louisiana State Capitol building.










1945: United States troops arrive to partition the southern part of Korea in response to Soviet troops occupying the northern part of the peninsula a month earlier.

1966: The first Star Trek series premieres on NBC.

This is the earliest day on which Auditor's Day can fall, while September 14 is the latest; celebrated on the second Sunday in September. (Church of Scientology)


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 9 September 1776: The Continental Congress officially names its new union of sovereign states the United States.

1839: John Herschel takes the first glass plate photograph.

1886: The Berne Convention for the Protection of Literary and Artistic Works is finalized.

1923: Mustafa Kemal Atatürk, the founder of the Republic of Turkey, founds the Republican People's Party.










1947: First case of a computer bug being found: a moth lodges in a relay of a Harvard Mark II computer at Harvard University.

It's Statehood Day where I hale from.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 10 September 1608: John Smith is elected council president of Jamestown, Virginia.

1776: American Revolutionary War: Nathan Hale volunteers to spy for the Continental Army.

1846: Elias Howe is granted a patent for the sewing machine.

1946: While riding a train to Darjeeling, Sister Teresa Bojaxhiu of the Loreto Sisters' Convent hears the call of God, directing her "to leave the convent and help the poor while living among them". She would become known as Mother Teresa.

1960: At the 1960 Summer Olympics in Rome, Abebe Bikila becomes the first sub-Saharan African to win a gold medal, winning the marathon in bare feet.










2001: Charles Ingram cheats his way into winning one million pounds on a British version of Who Wants to Be a Millionaire?. Coughing was involved, it seems.

2008: The Large Hadron Collider at CERN, described as the biggest scientific experiment in history, is powered up in Geneva, Switzerland.

It's World Suicide Prevention Day (international).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, September 11 1297: Scots jointly led by William Wallace and Andrew Moray defeat the English at the Battle of Stirling Bridge. The vote is coming up!

1609: An expulsion order is announced against the Moriscos of Valencia; beginning of the expulsion of all Spain's Moriscos.

1830: Anti-Masonic Party convention; one of the first American political party conventions.

1847: Stephen Foster's song "Oh! Susanna" is first performed at a saloon in Pittsburgh.

1893: The Parliament of the World's Religions opens in Chicago, where Swami Vivekananda delivers his speech on fanaticism, tolerance and the truth inherent in all religions.

1921: Nahalal, the first moshav in Palestine, is settled as part of a Zionist plan to colonize Palestine and creating a Jewish state, later to be Israel.

1941: Charles Lindbergh's Des Moines Speech accuses the British, Jews and the Roosevelt administration of pressing for war with Germany.

1973: A coup in Chile headed by General Augusto Pinochet topples the democratically elected president Salvador Allende. Pinochet exercises dictatorial power until ousted in a referendum in 1988, staying in power until 1990.

1978: Janet Parker is the last person to die of smallpox, in a laboratory-associated outbreak.

2001: Two hijacked aircraft crash into the World Trade Center in New York City, while a third smashes into The Pentagon in Arlington County, Virginia, and a fourth into a field near Shanksville, Pennsylvania, in a series of coordinated suicide attacks by 19 members of al-Qaeda. Altogether, 2,996 people are killed.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 12 September 490 BC: The Battle of Marathon (conventionally accepted date). The Athenians and their Plataean allies defeat the first Persian invasion force of Greece.

1846: Elizabeth Barrett elopes with Robert Browning.

1857: The SS Central America sinks about 160 miles east of Cape Hatteras, North Carolina, drowning a total of 426 passengers and crew. The ship is carrying 13–15 tons of gold from the California Gold Rush.

1910: Premiere performance of Gustav Mahler's Symphony No. 8 in Munich, with a chorus of 852 singers and an orchestra of 171 players. Mahler's rehearsal assistant conductor is Bruno Walter.

1933: Leó Szilárd, standing and waiting for a red light on Southampton Row in Bloomsbury, conceives the idea of the nuclear chain reaction. Just twelve years later...

1943: Benito Mussolini, dictator of Italy, is rescued from house arrest on the Gran Sasso in Abruzzi by German commando forces led by Otto Skorzeny.

1958: Jack Kilby demonstrates the first integrated circuit.

1974: Emperor Haile Selassie of Ethiopia, 'Messiah' of the Rastafari movement, is deposed following a military coup by the Derg, ending a reign of 58 years.

1990: The two German states and the Four Powers sign the Treaty on the Final Settlement with Respect to Germany in Moscow, paving the way for German reunification.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 13 September 1541: After three years of exile, John Calvin returns to Geneva to reform the church under a body of doctrine known as Calvinism.

1814: In a turning point in the War of 1812, the British fail to capture Baltimore. During the battle, Francis Scott Key composes his poem "Defense of Fort McHenry", which is later set to music and becomes the United States' national anthem.

1847: Mexican–American War: American troops under General Winfield Scott capture Mexico City.

1862: American Civil War: Union soldiers find a copy of Robert E. Lee's battle plans in a field outside Frederick, Maryland. It is the prelude to the Battle of Antietam.

1898: Hannibal Goodwin patents celluloid photographic film.

1953: Nikita Khrushchev is appointed General Secretary of the Communist Party of the Soviet Union.

1971: People's Republic of China: Chairman Mao Zedong's second in command and successor Marshal Lin Biao flees the country via plane after the failure of a coup against Mao. The plane crashes in Mongolia, killing all aboard. (In their correspondence, the plotters refer to Chairman Mao as "B-52".)

1987: Goiânia accident: A radioactive object is stolen from an abandoned hospital in Goiânia, Brazil, contaminating many people in the following weeks and causing some to die from radiation poisoning.

It's International Chocolate Day.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 14 September 1741: George Frideric Handel completes his oratorio _Messiah_.

1763: Seneca warriors defeat British forces at the Battle of Devil's Hole during Pontiac's War.

1812: Napoleonic Wars: The French Grande Armée enters Moscow. The Fire of Moscow begins as soon as Russian troops leave the city.

1959: The Soviet probe Luna 2 crashes onto the Moon, becoming the first man-made object to reach it.

1960: The Organization of Petroleum Exporting Countries (OPEC) is founded.

It's the Feast of the Cross (Christianity).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 15 September 1440: Gilles de Rais, one of the earliest known serial killers, is taken into custody upon an accusation brought against him by the Bishop of Nantes.

1831: The locomotive John Bull operates for the first time in New Jersey on the Camden and Amboy Railroad.










1835: HMS Beagle, with Charles Darwin aboard, reaches the Galápagos Islands.

1916: World War I: Tanks are used for the first time in battle, at the Battle of the Somme.

1950: Korean War: United States forces land at Inchon

1966: U.S. President Lyndon B. Johnson, responding to a sniper attack at the University of Texas at Austin, writes a letter to Congress urging the enactment of gun control legislation. Still working on that one.

1981: The John Bull (see above) becomes the oldest operable steam locomotive in the world when the Smithsonian Institution operates it under its own power outside Washington, D.C.

2008: Lehman Brothers files for Chapter 11 bankruptcy, the largest bankruptcy filing in U.S. history.

It's Free Money Day. Not sure what that implies.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 16 September 1893: Settlers make a land run for prime land in the Cherokee Strip in Oklahoma.

1908: The General Motors Corporation is founded.

1920: The Wall Street bombing: a bomb in a horse wagon explodes in front of the J. P. Morgan building in New York City: 38 are killed and 400 injured.

1928: The Okeechobee hurricane strikes southeastern Florida, killing upwards of 2,500 people. It is the third deadliest natural disaster in United States history.

1941: World War II: Concerned that Reza Shah Pahlavi, the Shah of Iran, is about to ally his petroleum-rich empire with Nazi Germany, the United Kingdom and the Soviet Union invade Iran in late August and force the Shah to abdicate in favor of his son, Mohammad Reza Pahlavi.

1959: The first successful photocopier, the Xerox 914, is introduced in a demonstration on live television from New York City.










1966: The Metropolitan Opera House opens at Lincoln Center in New York City with the world premiere of Samuel Barber's opera Antony and Cleopatra. Better days?

1992: The trial of the deposed Panamanian dictator Manuel Noriega ends in the United States with a 40 year sentence for drug trafficking and money laundering.

2007: Mercenaries working for Blackwater Worldwide allegedly shoot and kill 17 Iraqis in Nisour Square, Baghdad. All criminal charges against them are later dismissed, sparking outrage in the Arab world.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 17 September 1630 – The city of Boston, Massachusetts is founded.

1683 – Antonie van Leeuwenhoek writes a letter to the Royal Society describing "animalcules": the first known description of protozoa.

1787 – The United States Constitution is signed in Philadelphia.

1849 – American abolitionist Harriet Tubman escapes from slavery.

1862 – American Civil War: George B. McClellan halts the northward drive of Robert E. Lee's Confederate army in the single-day Battle of Antietam, the bloodiest day in American military history.

1939 – World War II: The Soviet Union joins Nazi Germany's invasion of Poland during the Polish Defensive War of 1939.

1978 – The Camp David Accords are signed by Israel and Egypt.

2001 – The New York Stock Exchange reopens for trading after the September 11 attacks, the longest closure since the Great Depression.


----------



## Vaneyes

KenOC said:


> On this day, 17 September....*1862 - American Civil War: George B. McClellan halts the northward drive of Robert E. Lee's Confederate army in the single-day Battle of Antietam, the bloodiest day in American military history....*


Wikipedia--"More than 23,000 men were killed, wounded, or missing. The Rebel advance was ended with heavy losses to both armies." R.I.P.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 18 September 1793: The first cornerstone of the Capitol building is laid by George Washington.

1809: The Royal Opera House in London opens.

1870: Old Faithful Geyser is observed and named by Henry D. Washburn during the Washburn-Langford-Doane Expedition to Yellowstone.










1927: The Columbia Broadcasting System goes on the air.

1931: The Mukden Incident gives Japan the pretext to invade and occupy Manchuria.

1947: The National Security Council and the Central Intelligence Agency are established in the United States under the National Security Act.

1961: U.N. Secretary-General Dag Hammarskjöld dies in a plane crash while attempting to negotiate peace in the war-torn Katanga region of the Democratic Republic of the Congo.

1975: Patty Hearst is arrested after a year on the FBI Most Wanted List.

2014: Scottish independence referendum.

It's World Water Monitoring Day (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 19 September 1692: Giles Corey is pressed to death after refusing to plead in the Salem witch trials.

1796: George Washington's Farewell Address is printed across America as an open letter to the public.

1846: Two French shepherd children, Mélanie Calvat and Maximin Giraud, experience a Marian apparition on a mountaintop near La Salette, France, now known as Our Lady of La Salette.

1934: Bruno Hauptmann is arrested for the kidnapping and murder of Charles Lindbergh, Jr.

1945: Lord Haw-Haw (William Joyce) is sentenced to death in London.










1959: Nikita Khrushchev is barred from visiting Disneyland due to security concerns.

1982: Scott Fahlman posts the first documented emoticons  and :-( on the Carnegie Mellon University Bulletin Board System.

2010: The leaking oil well in the Deepwater Horizon oil spill is sealed.

Did you know? It's International Talk Like a Pirate Day!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 20 September 1519: Ferdinand Magellan sets sail from Sanlúcar de Barrameda with about 270 men on his expedition to circumnavigate the globe.

1893: Charles Duryea and his brother road-test the first American-made gasoline-powered automobile.










1909: The Parliament of the United Kingdom passes the South Africa Act 1909, creating the Union of South Africa from the British Colonies of the Cape of Good Hope, Natal, Orange River Colony, and the Transvaal Colony.

1962: James Meredith, an African American, is temporarily barred from entering the University of Mississippi.

2000: The United Kingdom's MI6 Secret Intelligence Service building is attacked by individuals using a Russian-built RPG-22 anti-tank missile. The perpetrators remain unidentified.

Today, the Ragamuffin War is celebrated in the Brazilian state of Rio Grande do Sul.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 21 September 1780: American Revolutionary War: Benedict Arnold gives the British the plans to West Point.

1792: The National Convention declares France a republic and abolishes the monarchy.

1897: The "Yes, Virginia, there is a Santa Claus" editorial is published in the New York Sun.

1898: Empress Dowager Cixi seizes power and ends the Hundred Days' Reform in China.

1937: J. R. R. Tolkien's The Hobbit is published.

1942: The B-29 Superfortress makes its maiden flight.










1964: The North American XB-70 Valkyrie, the world's first Mach 3 bomber, makes its maiden flight from Palmdale, California.










1977: A nuclear non-proliferation pact is signed by 15 countries, including the United States and the Soviet Union.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 22 September 480 BC: Battle of Salamis: The Greek fleet under Themistocles defeats the Persian fleet under Xerxes I. History changes in a major way.

1598: English playwright Ben Jonson kills an actor in a duel and is indicted for manslaughter.

1776: Nathan Hale is hanged for spying during American Revolution.

1823: Joseph Smith states he found the Golden Plates on this date after being directed by God through the Angel Moroni to the place where they were buried.

1869: Richard Wagner's opera Das Rheingold premieres in Munich.

1919: The steel strike of 1919, led by the Amalgamated Association of Iron and Steel Workers, begins in Pennsylvania before spreading across the United States.

1927: Jack Dempsey loses the "Long Count" boxing match to Gene Tunney.










1941: World War II: On Jewish New Year Day, the German SS murder 6,000 Jews in Vinnytsya, Ukraine. Those are the survivors of the previous killings that took place a few days earlier in which about 24,000 Jews were executed.

1980: Iraq invades Iran.

On a brighter note, it's Hobbit Day! Also the equinox, of course.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 23 September 1641: The _Merchant Royal_, carrying a treasure worth over a billion US dollars, is lost at sea off Land's End.

1806: Lewis and Clark return to St. Louis after exploring the Pacific Northwest of the United States.

1889: Nintendo Koppai (Later Nintendo Company, Limited) is founded by Fusajiro Yamauchi to produce and market the playing card game Hanafuda.

1952: Richard Nixon makes his "Checkers speech".

1962: The Lincoln Center for the Performing Arts opens in New York City.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 24 September 1180: Manuel I Komnenos, last Emperor of the Komnenian restoration dies. The Byzantine Empire slips into terminal decline.

1664: The Dutch Republic surrenders New Amsterdam to England.

1780: Benedict Arnold flees to British Army lines when the arrest of British Major John André exposes Arnold's plot to surrender West Point.

1789: The United States Congress passes the Judiciary Act which creates the office of the United States Attorney General and the federal judiciary system, and orders the composition of the Supreme Court of the United States.

1852: The first airship powered by a steam engine, created by Henri Giffard, travels 17 miles (27 km) from Paris to Trappes.

1890: The Church of Jesus Christ of Latter-day Saints officially renounces polygamy.

1946: Clark Clifford and George Elsey, military advisers to U.S. President Harry S. Truman, present him with a top-secret report on the Soviet Union that first recommends the containment policy.

1957: President Dwight D. Eisenhower sends 101st Airborne Division troops to Little Rock, Arkansas, to enforce desegregation.

1960: USS Enterprise, the world's first nuclear-powered aircraft carrier, is launched.










1979: CompuServe launches the first consumer internet service, which features the first public electronic mail service.


----------



## Varick

KenOC: Don't know if anyone has told you (I haven't gone through this entire thread yet), but thank you. I love history, and these little blurbs are fantastic, interesting and fun. Keep up the good work!

V


----------



## KenOC

Varick said:


> KenOC: Don't know if anyone has told you (I haven't gone through this entire thread yet), but thank you. I love history, and these little blurbs are fantastic, interesting and fun. Keep up the good work!
> 
> V


Varick, thanks! Please drop me a "like" occasionally, I need the encouragement!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 25 September 1066: The Battle of Stamford Bridge marks the end of the Viking invasions of England.

1513: Spanish explorer Vasco Núñez de Balboa reaches what would become known as the Pacific Ocean. No, not stout Cortez -- sorry Mr. Keats. Anything to make it scan, I guess.

1789: The United States Congress passes twelve amendments to the Constitution: the Congressional Apportionment Amendment (which was never ratified), the Congressional Compensation Amendment, and the ten that are known as the Bill of Rights.

1790: Peking opera is born when the Four Great Anhui Troupes introduce Anhui opera to Beijing in honor of the Qianlong Emperor's eightieth birthday.










1906: In the presence of the king and before a great crowd, Leonardo Torres Quevedo successfully demonstrates the invention of the Telekino in the port of Bilbao, guiding a boat from the shore, in what is considered the birth of remote control.

1942: World War II: Swiss Police Instruction of September 25, 1942 denies entry into Switzerland to Jewish refugees.

1956: TAT-1, the first submarine transatlantic telephone cable system, is inaugurated.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 26 September 1580: Sir Francis Drake finishes his circumnavigation of the Earth. He immediately looks for a restroom.

1777: British troops occupy Philadelphia during the American Revolution.

1789: Thomas Jefferson is appointed the first United States Secretary of State, John Jay is appointed the first Chief Justice of the United States, Samuel Osgood is appointed the first United States Postmaster General, and Edmund Randolph is appointed the first United States Attorney General.

1933: As gangster Machine Gun Kelly surrenders to the FBI, he shouts out, "Don't shoot, G-Men!", which becomes a nickname for FBI agents.

1933: Ten convicts escape from the Indiana State Prison with guns smuggled into the prison by bank robber John Dillinger.










1944: World War II: Operation Market Garden fails.

1959: Typhoon Vera, the strongest typhoon to hit Japan in recorded history, makes landfall on Honshu, killing 4,580 people and leaving nearly 1.6 million others homeless.

1960: In Chicago, the first televised debate takes place between presidential candidates Richard M. Nixon and John F. Kennedy.










1960: Fidel Castro announces Cuba's support for the U.S.S.R.

1969: Abbey Road, the last recorded album by The Beatles, is released.

1983: Soviet military officer Stanislav Petrov averts a likely worldwide nuclear war by correctly identifying a report of an incoming nuclear missile as a computer error and not an American first strike. Thanks Stan!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 27 September 1066: William the Conqueror and his army set sail from the mouth of the River Somme, beginning the Norman conquest of England.

1529: The Siege of Vienna begins when Suleiman I attacks the city.

1822: Jean-François Champollion announces that he has deciphered the Rosetta stone.

1905: The physics journal Annalen der Physik receives Albert Einstein's paper "Does the Inertia of a Body Depend Upon Its Energy Content?", introducing the equation E=mc².

1928: The Republic of China is recognized by the United States.

1940: The Tripartite Pact is signed in Berlin by Germany, Japan and Italy.

1956: USAF Captain Milburn G. Apt becomes the first man to exceed Mach 3 while flying the Bell X-2. Shortly thereafter, the craft goes out of control and Captain Apt is killed.










1996: In Afghanistan, the Taliban capture the capital city Kabul after driving out President Burhanuddin Rabbani and executing former leader Mohammad Najibullah.

It's World Tourism Day (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 28 September 1066: William the Bas***d, as he was known at the time, invades England beginning the Norman conquest of England. (TC made me censor that)

1542: Navigator Juan Rodríguez Cabrillo of Portugal arrives at what is now San Diego, California, United States.

1871: Brazilian Parliament passes the Law of the Free Womb, granting freedom to all new children born to slaves, the first major step in the eradication of slavery in Brazil.

1928: Sir Alexander Fleming notices a bacteria-killing mold growing in his laboratory, leading to the discovery of penicillin.

1995: Robert "Bob" Denard and a group of mercenaries take the islands of Comoros in a coup. The Wiki article on Denard is fascinating!










2008: SpaceX launches the Falcon 1, the first private spacecraft, into orbit.

It's World Rabies Day (International); also Ask a Stupid Question Day (United States).


----------



## Varick

KenOC said:


> 1960: In Chicago, the first televised debate takes place between presidential candidates Richard M. Nixon and John F. Kennedy.


A very interesting thing happened on that debate which started a revolution of "image" for political candidates. In polls, most of those who watched the debate on TV said that JFK won. Most of those who listened to the debate on radio said that Nixon won. Just goes to show you how important the visual is to most people.

V


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 29 September 1567: At a dinner, the Duke of Alba arrests the Count of Egmont and the Count of Hoorn for treason. Beethoven notices.

1789: The United States Department of War first establishes a regular army with a strength of several hundred men.

1923: The British Mandate for Palestine takes effect, creating Mandatory Palestine.

1938: Munich Agreement: Germany is given permission from France, Italy, and Great Britain to seize the territory of Sudetenland, Czechoslovakia. The meeting takes place in Munich, and leaders from neither the Soviet Union nor Czechoslovakia attend.

1941: Holocaust in Kiev, Soviet Union: German Einsatzgruppe C begins the Babi Yar massacre, according to the unit's operational situation report. Shostakovich notices.

1957: 20 MCi (740 petabecquerels) of radioactive material is released in an explosion at the Soviet Mayak nuclear plant at Chelyabinsk. Nobody notices.

1982: The Chicago Tylenol murders begin when the first of seven individuals dies in metropolitan Chicago.

1990: The YF-22, which would later become the F-22 Raptor, flies for the first time.










2008: Following the bankruptcies of Lehman Brothers and Washington Mutual, the Dow Jones Industrial Average falls 778 points, the largest single-day point loss in its history.

It's International Coffee Day. Have a cup!


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 30 September 1541: Spanish conquistador Hernando de Soto and his forces enter Tula territory in present-day western Arkansas, encountering fierce resistance. Here's my mom with our 1948 de Soto! Who remembers that marque?










1791: _The Magic Flute_, the last opera by Mozart to make its debut, premieres at Freihaus-Theater auf der Wieden in Vienna, Austria.

1882: Thomas Edison's first commercial hydroelectric power plant (later known as Appleton Edison Light Company) begins operation on the Fox River in Appleton, Wisconsin.

1927: Babe Ruth becomes the first baseball player to hit 60 home runs in a season.

1938: The League of Nations unanimously outlaws "intentional bombings of civilian populations". Good try, fellas.

1954: The U.S. Navy submarine _USS Nautilus _is commissioned as the world's first nuclear reactor powered vessel. Cap'n Nemo applauds and launches into some Bach.

1965: The 30 September Movement attempts a coup against the Indonesian government, which is crushed by the military under Suharto and leads to a mass anti-communist purge, with over 500,000 people killed.

1968: The Boeing 747 is rolled out and shown to the public for the first time at the Boeing Everett Factory.










2005: The controversial cartoons of Muhammad are printed in the Danish newspaper _Jyllands-Posten_. Trouble follows.


----------



## hpowders

Varick said:


> A very interesting thing happened on that debate which started a revolution of "image" for political candidates. In polls, most of those who watched the debate on TV said that JFK won. Most of those who listened to the debate on radio said that Nixon won. Just goes to show you how important the visual is to most people.
> 
> V


Nixon had a dark beard, so his five o'clock shadow made him appear "menacing" instead of inviting.

Let's face it, "looks" won that debate!

I actually saw that debate on TV.


----------



## Varick

hpowders said:


> Nixon had a dark beard, so his five o'clock shadow made him appear "menacing" instead of inviting.
> 
> Let's face it, "looks" won that debate!
> 
> I actually saw that debate on TV.


Yes, other commentary was how fidgety Nixon was compared to JFK's demeanor. Nixon was sweating and JFK was cool as a cucumber.

Also on the looks aspect, it is said the if you look at every single Presidential race since Nixon vs JFK (ie: On TV), the better looking man won. Some people say that the most recent may have been the exception, because according to polls both Obama & Romney are almost even on who's better looking.

V


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 1 October 1811: The first steamboat to sail the Mississippi River arrives in New Orleans.

1814: Opening of the Congress of Vienna, intended to redraw Europe's political map after the defeat of Napoléon the previous spring.

1880: John Philip Sousa becomes leader of the United States Marine Band.










1880: The first electric lamp factory is opened by Thomas Edison.

1890: Yosemite National Park is established by the U.S. Congress.

1905: František Pavlík is killed in a demonstration in Prague, inspiring Leoš Janáček's piano composition 1. X. 1905.

1908: Ford puts the Model T car on the market at a price of US$825.

1918: World War I: Arab forces under T. E. Lawrence, also known as "Lawrence of Arabia", capture Damascus.

1931: The George Washington Bridge linking New Jersey and New York opens.

1946: Nazi leaders are sentenced at Nuremberg trials.

1949: The People's Republic of China is established and declared by Mao Zedong.










1961: The United States Defense Intelligence Agency (DIA) is formed, becoming the country's first centralized military espionage organization.

1975: Thrilla in Manila: Muhammad Ali defeats Joe Frazier in a boxing match in Manila, Philippines.

1982: Sony launches the first consumer compact disc player (model CDP-101).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 2 October 1187: Siege of Jerusalem -- Saladin captures Jerusalem after 88 years of Crusader rule.

1789: George Washington sends the proposed constitutional amendments (The United States Bill of Rights) to the States for ratification.

1835: The Texas Revolution begins with the Battle of Gonzales: Mexican soldiers attempt to disarm the people of Gonzales, Texas, but encounter stiff resistance from a hastily assembled militia.

1942: The ocean Liner RMS Queen Mary accidentally rams and sinks her own escort ship, HMS Curacoa, off the coast of Ireland. Oops.

1959: The series The Twilight Zone premieres on CBS television.










In honor of Gandhi's birthday, it's International Day of Non-Violence (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 3 October 1683: The Qing dynasty naval commander Shi Lang reaches Taiwan to receive the formal surrender of Zheng Keshuang and Liu Guoxuan after the Battle of Penghu. This is the basis of China's claim to Taiwan, although the island was later part of Japan for 50 years.

1712: The Duke of Montrose issues a warrant for the arrest of Rob Roy MacGregor. Berlioz objects strongly.

1849: American author Edgar Allan Poe is found delirious in a gutter in Baltimore under mysterious circumstances; it is the last time he is seen in public before his death.

1929: The Kingdom of Serbs, Croats and Slovenes is renamed to Kingdom of Yugoslavia, "Land of the South Slavs".

1932: Iraq gains independence from the United Kingdom. I wonder if there are any regrets.

1942: Spaceflight: The first successful launch of a V-2 /A4-rocket from Test Stand VII at Peenemünde, Germany. It is the first man-made object to reach space. "I just send them up, who cares where they come down. That's not my department, says Wernher von Braun."

1964: First buffalo wings are made at the Anchor Bar in Buffalo, New York.

1990: German reunification: The German Democratic Republic ceases to exist and its territory becomes part of the Federal Republic of Germany. Now celebrated as German Unity Day.

1995: O. J. Simpson is acquitted of the murders of Nicole Brown Simpson and Ronald Goldman.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 4 October 1535: The first complete English-language Bible (the Coverdale Bible) is printed, with translations by William Tyndale and Myles Coverdale.

1582: Pope Gregory XIII implements the Gregorian calendar. In Italy, Poland, Portugal, and Spain, October 4 of this year is followed directly by October 15.

1795: Napoleon Bonaparte first rises to national prominence with a "Whiff of Grapeshot", using cannon to suppress armed counter-revolutionary rioters threatening the French Legislature (National Convention).

1853: Crimean War: The Ottoman Empire declares war on Russia.

1883: First run of the Orient Express.










1957: Space Race: Launch of Sputnik 1, the first artificial satellite to orbit the Earth.










1983: Richard Noble sets a new land speed record of 633 miles per hour (1,019 km/h), driving Thrust 2 at the Black Rock Desert in Nevada.










It's World Animal Day (International).


----------



## Varick

KenOC said:


> 1582: Pope Gregory XIII implements the Gregorian calendar. In Italy, Poland, Portugal, and Spain, October 4 of this year is followed directly by October 15.


Wow, I always thought the Gregorian calendar was much older than that. This is why I love this thread. Thanks again Ken!

V


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 5 October 1450: Jews are expelled from Lower Bavaria by order of Louis IX, Duke of Bavaria.

1793: French Revolution: Christianity is disestablished in France.

1877: Chief Joseph surrenders his Nez Perce band to General Nelson A. Miles.

1944: Royal Canadian Air Force pilots shoot down the first German jet fighter over France.

1962: Dr. No, the first in the James Bond film series, is released.










1962: The Beatles' first single, "Love Me Do" backed with "P.S. I Love You", is released in the United Kingdom.

1969: The first episode of Monty Python's Flying Circus airs on BBC One.










1982: Chicago Tylenol murders: Johnson & Johnson initiates a nationwide product recall in the United States for all products in its Tylenol brand after several bottles in Chicago are found to have been laced with cyanide, resulting in seven deaths.

1986: Israeli secret nuclear weapons are revealed. The British newspaper The Sunday Times runs Mordechai Vanunu's story on its front page under the headline: "Revealed - the secrets of Israel's nuclear arsenal". His life has been tough since them.










It's World Teachers' Day (International)


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 6 October 1600: Jacopo Peri's Euridice, the earliest surviving opera, receives its première performance in Florence, signifying the beginning of the Baroque Period

1723: Benjamin Franklin arrives in Philadelphia, Pennsylvania, at the age of 17.

1889: American inventor Thomas Edison shows his first motion picture.

1927: Opening of The Jazz Singer, the first prominent talking movie.










1945: Baseball: Billy Sianis and his pet billy goat are ejected from Wrigley Field during Game 4 of the 1945 World Series (see Curse of the Billy Goat).










1973: Egypt launches a coordinated attack with Syria against Israel leading to the Yom Kippur War.

1976: New Premier Hua Guofeng orders the arrest of the Gang of Four and associates and ends the Cultural Revolution in the People's Republic of China.










1981: Egyptian President Anwar al-Sadat is murdered by Islamic extremists.

2007: Jason Lewis completes the first human-powered circumnavigation of the globe.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 7 October 1763: King George III of the United Kingdom issues the Royal Proclamation of 1763, closing aboriginal lands in North America north and west of Alleghenies to white settlements. I didn't know that!

1826: The Granite Railway begins operations as the first chartered railway in the U.S.

1916: Georgia Tech defeats Cumberland University 222-0 in the most lopsided college football game in American history.

1919: KLM, the flag carrier of the Netherlands, is founded. It is the oldest airline still operating under its original name.

1940: World War II: the McCollum memo proposes bringing the United States into the war in Europe by provoking the Japanese to attack the United States.

1959: U.S.S.R. probe Luna 3 transmits the first ever photographs of the far side of the Moon.










1985: The Achille Lauro is hijacked by Palestine Liberation Organization -- later inspiring a controversial opera.

2001: The U.S. invasion of Afghanistan begins with an air assault and covert operations on the ground.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 8 October 1806: Napoleonic Wars: Forces of the British Empire lay siege to the port of Boulogne in France by using Congreve rockets, invented by Sir William Congreve.

1829: Rail transport: Stephenson's The Rocket wins The Rainhill Trials.










1856: The Second Opium War between several western powers and China begins with the Arrow Incident on the Pearl River.

1871: Four major fires break out on the shores of Lake Michigan in Chicago, Peshtigo, Wisconsin, Holland, Michigan, and Manistee, Michigan including the Great Chicago Fire, and the much deadlier Peshtigo Fire.

1918: World War I: In the Argonne Forest in France, United States Corporal Alvin C. York kills 28 German soldiers and captures 132, for which he is awarded the Medal of Honor.

1982: Poland bans Solidarity and all trade unions.

2001: U.S. President George W. Bush announces the establishment of the Office of Homeland Security.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 9 October 1604: Supernova 1604 is observed (about 20,000 years after the event), the most recent supernova to be observed in the Milky Way.

1635: Founder of Rhode Island Roger Williams is banished from the Massachusetts Bay Colony as a religious dissident after he speaks out against punishments for religious offenses and giving away Native American land.

1812: War of 1812: In a naval engagement on Lake Erie, American forces capture two British ships: HMS Detroit and HMS Caledonia.

1874: The General Postal Union is created as a result of the Treaty of Berne.

1888: The Washington Monument officially opens to the general public.

1911: An accidental bomb explosion in Hankou, Wuhan, China leads to the ultimate fall of the Qing Empire.

1936: Generators at Boulder Dam (later renamed to Hoover Dam) begin to generate electricity from the Colorado River and transmit it 266 miles to Los Angeles.

1967: A day after being captured, Marxist revolutionary Ernesto "Che" Guevara is executed for attempting to incite a revolution in Bolivia.

1992: A 13 kilogram (est.) fragment of the Peekskill meteorite lands in the driveway of the Knapp residence in Peekskill, New York, destroying the family's 1980 Chevrolet Malibu.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 10 October 732: Battle of Tours: Near Poitiers, France, the leader of the Franks, Charles Martel and his men, defeat a large army of Moors, stopping the Muslims from spreading into Western Europe. The governor of Córdoba, Abdul Rahman Al Ghafiqi, is killed during the battle.

1780: The Great Hurricane of 1780 kills 20,000-30,000 in the Caribbean.

1871: The Great Chicago Fire: Chicago burns after a barn accident. The fire lasts from October 8 to October 10.

1897: German chemist Felix Hoffmann discovers an improved way of synthesizing acetylsalicylic acid (aspirin).

1913: United States President Woodrow Wilson triggers the explosion of the Gamboa Dike thus ending construction on the Panama Canal.

1933: A United Airlines Boeing 247 is destroyed by sabotage, the first such proven case in the history of commercial aviation.

1938: The Munich Agreement cedes the Sudetenland to Nazi Germany.

1971: Sold, dismantled and moved to the United States, London Bridge reopens in Lake Havasu City, Arizona.










1973: Vice President of the United States Spiro Agnew resigns after being charged with evasion of federal income tax.

1985: United States Navy F-14 fighter jets intercept an Egyptian plane carrying the hijackers of the Achille Lauro cruise ship and force it to land at a NATO base in Sigonella, Sicily where they are arrested.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 11 October 1809: Along the Natchez Trace in Tennessee, explorer Meriwether Lewis dies under mysterious circumstances at an inn called Grinder's Stand.

1811: Inventor John Stevens' boat, the Juliana, begins operation as the first steam-powered ferry (service between New York City, New York, and Hoboken, New Jersey).

1899: Second Boer War begins: In South Africa, a war between the United Kingdom and the Boers of the Transvaal and Orange Free State erupts.

1906: San Francisco public school board sparks a diplomatic crisis between the United States and Japan by ordering Japanese students to be taught in racially segregated schools.

1910: Former President Theodore Roosevelt becomes the first U.S. president to fly in an airplane. He flies for four minutes with Arch Hoxsey in a plane built by the Wright brothers at Kinloch Field (Lambert–St. Louis International Airport), St. Louis, Missouri.

1929: J. C. Penney opens store #1252 in Milford, Delaware, making it a nationwide company with stores in all 48 U.S. states.

1972: A race riot occurs on the United States Navy aircraft carrier Kitty Hawk off the coast of Vietnam during Operation Linebacker.

1975: The NBC sketch comedy/variety show Saturday Night Live debuts with George Carlin as the host and Andy Kaufman, Janis Ian and Billy Preston as guests.

2001: The Polaroid Corporation files for federal bankruptcy protection.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 12 October 1492: Christopher Columbus's expedition makes landfall in the Caribbean, specifically in The Bahamas. The explorer believes he has reached the Indies.

1810: First Oktoberfest: The Bavarian royalty invites the citizens of Munich to join the celebration of the marriage of Crown Prince Ludwig of Bavaria to Princess Therese von Sachsen-Hildburghausen.

1823: Charles Macintosh of Scotland sells the first raincoat.

1901: President Theodore Roosevelt officially renames the "Executive Mansion" to the White House.

1933: The United States Army Disciplinary Barracks on Alcatraz Island, is acquired by the United States Department of Justice.

1945: World War II: Desmond Doss is the first conscientious objector to receive the U.S. Medal of Honor.

2000: The USS Cole is badly damaged in Aden, Yemen, by two suicide bombers, killing 17 crew members and wounding at least 39.

It's Columbus Day (United States).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 13 October 54: Roman Emperor Claudius is poisoned to death under mysterious circumstances. His 17-year-old stepson Nero succeeds him to the Roman throne.

1881: First known conversation in modern Hebrew, by Eliezer Ben-Yehuda and friends.

1884: Greenwich, in London, England, is established as Universal Time meridian of longitude.

1917: The "Miracle of the Sun" is witnessed by an estimated 70,000 people in the Cova da Iria in Fátima, Portugal.

1976: The first electron micrograph of an Ebola viral particle is obtained by Dr. F.A. Murphy, now at U.C. Davis, who was then working at the C.D.C.

2010: The Copiapó mining accident in Copiapó, Chile comes to an end as all 33 miners arrive at the surface after surviving a record 69 days underground awaiting rescue.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 14 October 1066: Norman Conquest, Battle of Hastings: In England on Senlac Hill, seven miles from Hastings, the Norman forces of William the Conqueror defeat the English army and kill King Harold II of England.

1322: Robert the Bruce of Scotland defeats King Edward II of England at Byland, forcing Edward to accept Scotland's independence.

1656: Massachusetts enacts the first punitive legislation against the Religious Society of Friends (Quakers). The marriage of church-and-state in Puritanism makes them regard the Quakers as spiritually apostate and politically subversive.

1773: Just before the beginning of the American Revolutionary War, several of the British East India Company's tea ships are set ablaze at the old seaport of Annapolis, Maryland.

1884: The American inventor, George Eastman, receives a U.S. Government patent on his new paper-strip photographic film.

1912: While campaigning in Milwaukee, the former President of the United States, Theodore Roosevelt, is shot and mildly wounded by John Schrank, a mentally-disturbed saloon keeper. With the fresh wound in his chest, and the bullet still within it, Mr. Roosevelt carries out his scheduled speech.

1926: The children's book Winnie-the-Pooh, by A. A. Milne, is first published.

1944: Linked to a plot to assassinate Adolf Hitler, Field Marshal Erwin Rommel is forced to commit suicide.

1947: Captain Chuck Yeager of the U.S. Air Force flies a Bell X-1 rocket-powered experimental aircraft, the Glamorous Glennis, faster than the speed of sound over the high desert of Southern California, becoming the first do so in level flight.










1962: The Cuban missile crisis begins: A U.S. Air Force U-2 reconnaissance plane and its pilot fly over the island of Cuba and take photographs of Soviet missiles capable of carrying nuclear warheads being installed and erected in Cuba.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 15 October 1529: The Siege of Vienna ends as the Austrians rout the invading Turks, turning the tide against almost a century of unchecked conquest throughout eastern and central Europe by the Ottoman Empire.

1764: Edward Gibbon observes a group of friars singing in the ruined Temple of Jupiter in Rome, which inspires him to begin work on The History of the Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire.

1783: The Montgolfier brothers' hot air balloon marks the first human ascent, by Jean-François Pilâtre de Rozier, (tethered balloon).

1863: American Civil War: The H. L. Hunley, the first submarine to sink a ship, sinks during a test, killing its inventor, Horace L. Hunley.

1917: World War I: At Vincennes outside of Paris, Dutch dancer Mata Hari is executed by firing squad for spying for the German Empire.

1934: The Soviet Republic of China collapses when Chiang Kai-shek's National Revolutionary Army successfully encircles Ruijin, forcing the fleeing Communists to begin the Long March.

1951: The first episode of I Love Lucy, an American television sitcom starring Lucille Ball, Desi Arnaz, Vivian Vance, and William Frawley, airs on the Columbia Broadcasting System (CBS).










1997: The first supersonic land speed record is set by Andy Green in ThrustSSC (United Kingdom), exactly 50 years and 1 day after Chuck Yeager first broke the sound barrier in the Earth's atmosphere.










It's Global Handwashing Day (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 16 October 690: Empress Wu Zetian ascends to the throne of the Tang dynasty and proclaims herself ruler of the Chinese Empire. She becomes the only official female "emperor" in Chinese dynastic history.

1590: Carlo Gesualdo, composer, Prince of Venosa and Count of Conza, murders his wife, Donna Maria d'Avalos, and her lover Fabrizio Carafa, the Duke of Andria at the Palazzo San Severo in Naples.

1793: Marie Antoinette, widow of Louis XVI, is guillotined at the height of the French Revolution.

1814: London Beer Flood occurs, killing eight.

1846: William T. G. Morton first demonstrates ether anesthesia at the Massachusetts General Hospital.

1859: John Brown leads a raid on Harpers Ferry, West Virginia.

1869: The Cardiff Giant, one of the most famous American hoaxes, is "discovered".










1916: In Brooklyn, New York, Margaret Sanger opens the first family planning clinic in the United States.

1923: The Walt Disney Company is founded by Walt Disney and his brother, Roy Disney.

1975: Rahima Banu, a two-year old girl from the village of Kuralia in Bangladesh, is the last known person to be infected with naturally occurring smallpox.

It's World Anaesthesia Day (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 17 October 1662: Charles II of England sells Dunkirk to France for 40,000 pounds.

1771: Premiere in Milan of the opera _Ascanio in Alba_, composed by Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart, age 15.

1781: American Revolutionary War: British General Lord Charles Cornwallis surrenders at the Siege of Yorktown.

1888: Thomas Edison files a patent for the Optical Phonograph (the first movie).

1907: Guglielmo Marconi's company begins the first commercial transatlantic wireless service between Glace Bay, Nova Scotia and Clifden, Ireland.

1931: Al Capone is convicted of income tax evasion.

1933: Albert Einstein flees Nazi Germany and moves to the United States.

1956: The first commercial nuclear power station is officially opened by Queen Elizabeth II in Sellafield,in Cumbria, England.










1973: OPEC starts an oil embargo against a number of western countries considered to have helped Israel in its war against Syria.

1979: Mother Teresa is awarded the Nobel Peace Prize.

2003: The pinnacle is fitted on the roof of Taipei 101, a 101-floor skyscraper in Taipei. It surpasses the Petronas Twin Towers in Kuala Lumpur by 56 metres (184 ft) and becomes the world's tallest highrise at that time.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 18 October 1540: Spanish conquistador Hernando de Soto's forces destroy the fortified town of Mabila in present-day Alabama, killing Tuskaloosa.

1775: American Revolutionary War: The Burning of Falmouth (now Portland, Maine) prompts the Continental Congress to establish the Continental Navy.

1851: Herman Melville's _Moby-Dick _is first published as _The Whale _by Richard Bentley of London.

1867: The United States takes possession of Alaska after purchasing it from Russia for $7.2 million. Celebrated annually in the state as Alaska Day.

1898: The United States takes possession of Puerto Rico from Spain.

1945: The USSR's nuclear program illicitly receives plans for the United States plutonium bomb from Klaus Fuchs at the Los Alamos National Laboratory. Fuchs later serves nine years in prison in Great Britain and then goes to East Germany, where he has a successful scientific career. The Rosenbergs in the US, who passed the plans along, are both executed amid extensive protests from the left. Who remembers?

1954: Texas Instruments announces the first transistor radio. The beginning of an era.

Born today: Daisetz Suzuki (1870), Chuck Berry and Klaus Kinski (1926), George C. Scott (1927), Lee Harvey Oswald (1939), and Wynton Marsalis (1961).

It's Necktie Day in Croatia.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 19 October 1469: Ferdinand II of Aragon marries Isabella I of Castile, paving the way to the unification of Aragon and Castile into a single country, Spain.

1781: At Yorktown, Virginia, representatives of British commander Lord Cornwallis hand over Cornwallis' sword and formally surrender to George Washington and the comte de Rochambeau.

1813: The Battle of Leipzig concludes, giving Napoleon Bonaparte one of his worst defeats.

1900: Max Planck, in his house at Grunewald on the outskirts of Berlin, discovers the law of black-body radiation (Planck's law). Quantum theory begins.










1914: The First Battle of Ypres begins.

1950: The People's Republic of China joins the Korean War by sending thousands of troops across the Yalu River to fight United Nations forces.

1960: The United States government imposes a near-total trade embargo against Cuba, which remains in effect today.

Born today: 1908, Geirr Tveitt (pictured), Norwegian pianist and composer (d. 1981); 1916, Emil Gilels, Ukrainian pianist (d. 1985); 1945, Divine, American drag queen performer (d. 1988); 1962, Evander Holyfield, American boxer; 1967, Amy Carter, American daughter of Jimmy Carter.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 20 October 1803: The United States Senate ratifies the Louisiana Purchase.

1935: The Long March, a mammoth retreat undertaken by the armed forces of the Chinese Communist Party a year prior, ends.

1943: The cargo vessel Sinfra is attacked by Allied aircraft at Souda Bay, Crete, and sunk. 2,098 Italian prisoners of war drown with it.

1944: American general Douglas MacArthur fulfills his promise to return to the Philippines when he commands an Allied assault on the islands, reclaiming them from the Japanese during the Second World War.

1947: The House Un-American Activities Committee (HUAC) begins its investigation into Communist infiltration of Hollywood, resulting in a blacklist that prevents some from working in the industry for years.

1973: "Saturday Night Massacre": United States President Richard Nixon fires U.S. Attorney General Elliot Richardson and Deputy Attorney General William Ruckelshaus after they refuse to fire Watergate special prosecutor Archibald Cox, who is finally fired by Robert Bork.

1991: The Oakland Hills firestorm kills 25 and destroys 3,469 homes and apartments, causing more than $2 billion in damage.

2011: Libyan Civil War: National Transitional Council rebel forces capture ousted Libyan dictator Muammar Gaddafi in his hometown of Sirte and kill him shortly thereafter.

Born today: 1632, Christopher Wren, English architect (d. 1723); 1854, Arthur Rimbaud, French poet (d. 1891); 1874, Charles Ives, American composer (d. 1954); 1891, James Chadwick, English physicist and Nobel Prize laureate (d. 1974); 1925, Art Buchwald, American journalist (d. 2007); 1931, Mickey Mantle, American baseball player (d. 1995); 1958, Ivo Pogorelić, Croatian pianist. Also Bela Lugosi and Jelly Roll Morton...

It's World Statistics Day (international).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 21 October 1520: Ferdinand Magellan discovers a strait now known as Strait of Magellan.

1600: Tokugawa Ieyasu defeats the leaders of rival Japanese clans in the Battle of Sekigahara, which marks the beginning of the Tokugawa shogunate that in effect rules Japan until the mid-nineteenth century. James Clavell notices.

1797: In Boston Harbor, the 44-gun United States Navy frigate USS Constitution is launched. Fictionalized as a French ship in the movie _Master and Commander_.

1805: Napoleonic Wars, Battle of Trafalgar: A British fleet led by Vice Admiral Lord Nelson defeats a combined French and Spanish fleet off the coast of Spain under Admiral Villeneuve, signaling almost the end of French maritime power and leaving Britain's navy unchallenged until the 20th century.

1879: Thomas Edison invents a workable electric light bulb at his laboratory in Menlo Park, N.J. which was tested the next day and lasted 13.5 hours. This would be the invention of the first commercially practical incandescent light.

1921: President Warren G. Harding delivers the first speech by a sitting U.S. President against lynching in the deep South.

1940: The first edition of the Ernest Hemingway novel _For Whom the Bell Tolls _is published.

1966: Aberfan disaster: A slag heap collapses on the village of Aberfan in Wales, killing 144 people, mostly schoolchildren.

1973: John Paul Getty III's ear is cut off by his kidnappers and sent to a newspaper in Rome; it doesn't arrive until November 8.

Born today:
1772: Samuel Taylor Coleridge, English poet and philosopher (d. 1834).
1833: Alfred Nobel, Swedish chemist and engineer, invented dynamite and founded the Nobel Prize (d. 1896).
1912: Georg Solti, Hungarian conductor (d. 1997).
1917: Dizzy Gillespie, American trumpet player and bandleader (d. 1993).
1921: Malcolm Arnold, English composer (d. 2006).
1956: Carrie Fisher, American actress.

It's Trafalgar Day in the British Empire.


----------



## Vaneyes

You're a day ahead when you post to OTD. No jumping the gun.

*1858** -* In Paris, the Can-Can is 1st performed

*1945 -* Women in France allowed to vote for 1st time


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 22 October 1633: Battle of southern Fujian sea: The Ming dynasty defeats the Dutch East India Company.

1784: Russia founds a colony on Kodiak Island, Alaska.

1797: André-Jacques Garnerin makes the first recorded parachute jump from one thousand meters (3,200 feet) above Paris.

1883: The Metropolitan Opera House in New York City opens with a performance of Gounod's Faust.

1926: J. Gordon Whitehead sucker punches magician Harry Houdini in the stomach in Montreal, precipitating his death.

1934: In East Liverpool, Ohio, Federal Bureau of Investigation agents shoot and kill notorious bank robber Pretty Boy Floyd.










1962: Cuban missile crisis: US President John F. Kennedy, after internal counsel from Dwight D. Eisenhower, announces that American reconnaissance planes have discovered Soviet nuclear weapons in Cuba, and that he has ordered a naval "quarantine" of the Communist nation.

1983: Two correctional officers are killed by inmates at the United States Penitentiary in Marion, Illinois. The incident inspires the Supermax model of prisons.

Born today:
1734: Daniel Boone, American hunter and explorer (d. 1820).
1811: Franz Liszt, Hungarian pianist and composer (d. 1886).
1920: Timothy Leary, American psychologist and author (d. 1996).
1936: Bobby Seale, American activist, co-founded the Black Panther Party.
1938: Christopher Lloyd, American actor.
1942: Annette Funicello, American actress and singer (d. 2013).
1946: Deepak Chopra, Indian-American physician and author.
1952: Jeff Goldblum, American actor.

It's International Stuttering Awareness Day (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 23 October 1739: War of Jenkins' Ear starts: British Prime Minister Robert Walpole reluctantly declares war on Spain.

1861: U.S. President Abraham Lincoln suspends the writ of habeas corpus in Washington, D.C., for all military-related cases.

1915: Women's suffrage: In New York City, 25,000-33,000 women march on Fifth Avenue to advocate their right to vote.

1917: Lenin calls for the October Revolution.

1929: Great Depression: After a steady decline in stock market prices since a peak in September, the New York Stock Exchange begins to show signs of panic.

1941: World War II: Field Marshal Georgy Zhukov takes command of Red Army operations to prevent the further advance into Russia of German forces and to prevent the Wehrmacht from capturing Moscow.










1944: World War II, Battle of Leyte Gulf: The largest naval battle in history begins in the Philippines.

1983: Lebanese Civil War: The U.S. Marines barracks in Beirut is hit by a truck bomb, killing 241 U.S. military personnel. A French army barracks in Lebanon is also hit that same morning, killing 58 troops.

2002: Moscow Theatre Siege begins: Chechen terrorists seize the House of Culture theater in Moscow and take approximately 700 theater-goers hostage. Ultimately all 40 attackers as well as 130 others in the theater are killed, mostly by gas.

Born today:
1923: Ned Rorem, American composer and author.
1925: Johnny Carson, American comedian and talk show host (d. 2005).
1940: Pelé, Brazilian footballer.
1942: Michael Crichton, American director, producer, and screenwriter (d. 2008).
1954: Ang Lee, Taiwanese-American director, producer, and screenwriter.
1959: "Weird Al" Yankovic, American singer-songwriter, comedian, and actor.


----------



## Vaneyes

An eventful day, 10/23.

*1814** -* 1st plastic surgery is performed (England)

*1915** -* 1st national horseshoe throwing championship (Kellerton, Iowa)

*1917** -* 1st Infantry division "Big Red One" shoots 1st US shot in WW I

*1921** -* Green Bay Packers play 1st NFL game, 7-6 win over Minneapolis

*1978** -* CBS raises LP prices to $8.98

*1979** -* Billy Martin is involved in a barroom altercation with Joseph Cooper, a Minn marshmallow salesman. Cooper requires 15 stitches


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 24 October 1648: The Peace of Westphalia is signed, marking the end of the Thirty Years' War.

1861: The First Transcontinental Telegraph line across the United States is completed, spelling the end for the 18-month-old Pony Express.

1901: Annie Edson Taylor becomes the first person to go over Niagara Falls in a barrel.

1929: "Black Thursday" stock market crash on the New York Stock Exchange.

1945: Founding of the United Nations.

1960: Nedelin catastrophe: An R-16 ballistic missile explodes on the launch pad at the Soviet Union's Baikonur Cosmodrome space facility, killing over 100. Among the dead is Field Marshal Mitrofan Nedelin, whose death is reported to have occurred in a plane crash.

2003: Concorde makes its last commercial flight.

Born today:
1632: Antonie van Leeuwenhoek, Dutch biologist and microbiologist (d. 1723).
1904: Moss Hart, American director and playwright (d. 1961).
1925: Luciano Berio, Italian composer (d. 2003).
1929: George Crumb, American composer.
1930: The Big Bopper, American singer-songwriter and guitarist (d. 1959).
1931: Sofia Gubaidulina, Russian composer.
1935: Malcolm Bilson, American pianist, musicologist, and educator.
1939: F. Murray Abraham, American actor.

It's World Polio Day (International).


----------



## KenOC

On this day 25 October 1415: The army of Henry V of England defeats the French at the Battle of Agincourt.

1812: War of 1812: The American frigate, USS United States, commanded by Stephen Decatur, captures the British frigate HMS Macedonian.

1854: The Battle of Balaclava during the Crimean War (Charge of the Light Brigade).

1917: Traditionally understood date of the October Revolution, involving the capture of the Winter Palace, Petrograd, Russia. The date refers to the Julian Calendar date, and corresponds with November 7 in the Gregorian calendar.

1938: The Archbishop of Dubuque, Francis J. L. Beckman, denounces swing music as "a degenerated musical system… turned loose to gnaw away at the moral fiber of young people", warning that it leads down a "primrose path to hell". His warning is widely ignored.

1962: Cuban missile crisis: Adlai Stevenson shows photos at a meeting of the United Nations Security Council proving that Soviet missiles are installed in Cuba.

1971: The United Nations seats the People's Republic of China and expels the Republic of China.

Born today:
1825: Johann Strauss II, Austrian composer (d. 1899).
1838: Georges Bizet, French composer (d. 1875).
1864: Alexander Gretchaninov, Russian-American composer (d. 1956).
1881: Pablo Picasso, Spanish painter and sculptor (d. 1973).
1886: Leo G. Carroll, English-American actor (d. 1972).
1888: Richard E. Byrd, American admiral (d. 1957).
1926: Galina Vishnevskaya, Russian soprano (d. 2012).


----------



## Vaneyes

October 25:

*1760** -* Lunatic George III becomes King of Great Britain.

*1861 -* Telegraph message sent from St Louis to SF.

*1870 -* Postcards first used in USA.

*1937 -* Casey Stengel signs to manage Boston Bees.

*1955 -* Tappan sells 1st microwave oven.

*1960** -* 1st electronic wrist watch placed on sale, NYC.

*1981 -* George Steinbrenner scuffles with 2 fans in a hotel elevator.

*2001** -* Windows XP first became available.

*2014* - Vaneyes is still using Windows XP.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 26 October 1775: King George III of Great Britain (only a part-time lunatic) goes before Parliament to declare the American colonies in rebellion, and authorizes a military response to quell the American Revolution.

1825: The Erie Canal opens, providing passage from Albany, New York to Lake Erie.

1881: The Gunfight at the O.K. Corral takes place at Tombstone, Arizona.

1917: World War I: Battle of Caporetto; Italy suffers a catastrophic defeat at the forces of Austria-Hungary and Germany. The young unknown Oberleutnant Erwin Rommel captures Mount Matajur with only 100 Germans against a force of over 7000 Italians.

1940 - The P-51 Mustang makes its maiden flight.










1944: World War II: The Battle of Leyte Gulf ends with an overwhelming American victory.

1977: Ali Maow Maalin, the last natural case of smallpox, develops rash in Merca district, Somalia. The World Health Organization and the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention consider this date the anniversary of the eradication of smallpox, the most spectacular success of vaccination.

2001: The United States passes the USA PATRIOT Act into law.

Born today:
1685: Domenico Scarlatti, Italian composer (d. 1757).
1947: Hillary Rodham Clinton, American lawyer and politician, 49th First Lady of the United States.


----------



## Vaneyes

October 26

1970 - "Doonesbury," comic strip by Gary Trudeau, premiered in 28 U.S. newspapers.


----------



## KenOC

On this day 27 October 1810: The United States annexes the former Spanish colony of West Florida.

1827: Bellini's third opera, Il pirata, is premiered at Teatro alla Scala di Milano

1838: Missouri governor Lilburn Boggs issues the Extermination Order, which orders all Mormons to leave the state or be exterminated.

1904: The first underground New York City Subway line opens; the system becomes the biggest in United States, and one of the biggest in world.

1914: The British lose their first battleship of World War I: The British super-dreadnought battleship HMS Audacious (23,400 tons), is sunk off Tory Island, north-west of Ireland, by a minefield laid by the armed German merchant-cruiser Berlin. The loss is kept an official secret in Britain until November 14 1918. The sinking is witnessed and photographed by passengers on RMS Olympic, sister ship of RMS Titanic.

1962: Major Rudolf Anderson of the United States Air Force becomes the only direct human casualty of the Cuban missile crisis when his U-2 reconnaissance airplane is shot down in Cuba by a Soviet-supplied SA-2 Guideline surface-to-air missile.

1967: Catholic priest Philip Berrigan and others of the 'Baltimore Four' protest the Vietnam War by pouring blood on Selective Service records.

1988: Ronald Reagan decides to tear down the new U.S. Embassy in Moscow because of Soviet listening devices in the building structure.

Born today:
1703: Johann Gottlieb Graun, German violinist and composer (d. 1771).
1782: Niccolò Paganini, Italian violinist and composer (d. 1840).
1858: Theodore Roosevelt, American colonel and politician, 26th President of the United States, Nobel Prize laureate (d. 1919).
1914: Dylan Thomas, Welsh poet and playwright (d. 1953).
1923: Roy Lichtenstein, American painter and sculptor (d. 1997).
1940: John Gotti, American mobster (d. 2002).


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 27*

1925 - Fred Waller received a patent for water skis.

1994 - The U.S. prison population exceeded one million.

2014 - The U.S. prison population exceeded two million.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 28 October 1420: Beijing is officially designated the capital of the Ming dynasty on the same year that the Forbidden City, the seat of government, is completed.

1492: Christopher Columbus discovers Cuba on his first voyage to the New World.

1636: A vote of the Great and General Court of the Massachusetts Bay Colony establishes the first college in what will become the United States, today known as Harvard University.

1886: In New York Harbor, President Grover Cleveland dedicates the Statue of Liberty.

1893: Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, Pathétique, receives its première performance in St. Petersburg, only nine days before the composer's death.

1915: Richard Strauss conducts the first performance of his tone poem Eine Alpensinfonie in Berlin.

1919: The U.S. Congress passes the Volstead Act over President Woodrow Wilson's veto, paving the way for Prohibition to begin the following January.

1942: The Alaska Highway (Alcan Highway) is completed through Canada to Fairbanks, Alaska.

Born on this day:
1846: Auguste Escoffier, French chef and author (d. 1935).
1896: Howard Hanson, American composer, conductor, and educator (d. 1981).
1955: Bill Gates, American businessman, co-founded Microsoft.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 28*

*1790** -* New York gives up claims to Vermont for $30,000

*1924 -* White Sox beat NY Giants 8-4 in Dublin, less than 20 fans attend.

*1929** -* Dow Jones plummets 38.33 pts (13%) to 260.64


----------



## Taggart

Also born today Jonas Salk 1914. He discovered and developed the first successful inactivated polio vaccine.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 29 October 539 BC: Cyrus the Great, founder of Persian Empire, enters the capital of Babylon and allowed the Jews to return to their land.

1618: English adventurer, writer, and courtier Sir Walter Raleigh is beheaded for allegedly conspiring against James I of England.

1675: Leibniz makes the first use of the long s (∫) as a symbol of the integral in calculus.

1787: Mozart's opera Don Giovanni receives its first performance in Prague.

1792: Mount Hood, Oregon, is named after the British naval officer Alexander Arthur Hood by Lt. William E. Broughton who spotted the mountain near the mouth of the Willamette River. Here's a repost of a 1931 photo by my dad.










1901: Leon Czolgosz, the assassin of U.S. President William McKinley, is executed by electrocution.

1923: Turkey becomes a republic following the dissolution of the Ottoman Empire.

1929: The New York Stock Exchange crashes in what will be called the Crash of '29 or "Black Tuesday", ending the Great Bull Market of the 1920s and beginning the Great Depression.

1953: BCPA Flight 304 DC-6 crashes near San Francisco. Pianist William Kapell is among the 19 killed.

1964: A collection of irreplaceable gems, including the 565 carat Star of India, is stolen by a group of thieves (among them is "Murph the surf") from the American Museum of Natural History in New York City.

1969: The first-ever computer-to-computer link is established on ARPANET, the precursor to the Internet.

Born today:
1897: Joseph Goebbels, German politician, Chancellor of Germany (d. 1945).
1906: Fredric Brown, American author (d. 1972)*.
1921: Bill Mauldin, American cartoonist (d. 2003).
1926: Jon Vickers, Canadian tenor.
1947: Richard Dreyfuss, American actor, singer, and producer.

* My current avatar is inspired by a Frederick Brown story from 1954.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes

October 29

*1390** -* First trial for witchcraft in Paris.
*1945** -* First ball point pen goes on sale, 57 years after it is patented.
*1988 -* China announces a herbal male contraceptive.
*1993** -* Dow Jones index reaches record 3687.86.


----------



## KenOC

Thanks Taggart! Frederick Brown's magazine cover: This is supposedly a Kelly Freas self-portrait.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 30 October 1534: English Parliament passes Act of Supremacy, making King Henry VIII head of the English church -- a role formerly held by the Pope.

1831: In Southampton County, Virginia, escaped slave Nat Turner is captured and arrested for leading the bloodiest slave rebellion in United States history.

1922: Benito Mussolini is made Prime Minister of Italy.

1938: Orson Welles broadcasts his radio play of H. G. Wells's _The War of the Worlds_, causing anxiety in some of the audience in the United States.

1941: World War II: Franklin Delano Roosevelt approves U.S. $1 billion in Lend-Lease aid to the Allied nations.

1942: Lt. Tony Fasson, Able Seaman Colin Grazier and canteen assistant Tommy Brown from HMS Petard board U-559, retrieving material which will lead to the decryption of the German Enigma code.

1961: Nuclear testing: The Soviet Union detonates the hydrogen bomb _Tsar Bomba _over Novaya Zemlya; at 50 megatons of yield, it is still the largest explosive device ever detonated, nuclear or otherwise. This picture is from 99 miles. The crown of the cloud is at 35 miles.










1974: As a member of the California Angels, Major League Baseball player Nolan Ryan throws the fastest recorded pitch at 100.9 MPH.

1974: The _Rumble in the Jungle _boxing match between Muhammad Ali and George Foreman takes place in Kinshasa, Zaire. Against all odds, Muhammed Ali wins.










Born today:
1735: John Adams, American politician, 2nd President of the United States (d. 1826).
1885: Ezra Pound, American poet and critic (d. 1972).
1893: Charles Atlas, Italian-American bodybuilder (d. 1972).
1894: Peter Warlock, English composer and critic (d. 1930).
1896: Harry Randall Truman, American owner and caretaker of Mount St. Helens Lodge (d. 1980 in the eruption).
1939: Grace Slick, American singer-songwriter (Jefferson Airplane, Jefferson Starship, and The Great Society).

It's Mischief Night in the United States.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 30*

*1866** -* Jesse James gang robs bank in Lexington, Missouri ($2000).

*1919** -* Baseball league presidents call for abolishment of spitball.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 31 October 1517: Protestant Reformation: Martin Luther posts his 95 Theses on the door of the Castle Church in Wittenberg.

1913: Dedication of the Lincoln Highway, the first automobile highway across United States.

1917: World War I: Battle of Beersheba: The "last successful cavalry charge in history".

1941: After 14 years of work, Mount Rushmore is completed.










1984: Indian Prime Minister Indira Gandhi is assassinated by two Sikh security guards. Riots break out in New Delhi and other cities and nearly 10,000 Sikhs are killed.

2000: Soyuz TM-31 launches, carrying the first resident crew to the International Space Station. The ISS has been crewed continuously since then.










2011: The global population of humans reaches seven billion. This day is now recognized by the United Nations as Seven Billion Day.

Born today:
1632: Johannes Vermeer, Dutch painter (d. 1675).
1795: John Keats, English-Italian poet (d. 1821).
1920: Dick Francis, Welsh-Caymanian jockey and author (d. 2010).
1950: John Candy, Canadian actor (d. 1994).
1961: Peter Jackson, New Zealand actor, director, producer, and screenwriter.
1963: Rob Schneider, American actor.

It's Halloween in the United States.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 31*

*1541** -* Michelangelo finishes painting The Last Judgement (Sistine Chapel).

*1923** -* 160 consecutive days of 100 degrees F begin (Marble Bar, Australia).

*1969** -* George Harrison's "Something" is released in UK.

*1992** -* Don Keller makes his 18,000th sky dive.

*1993 -* 25 people killed during Ghana-Ivory Coast soccer match.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 1 November 1512: The ceiling of the Sistine Chapel, painted by Michelangelo, is exhibited to the public for the first time.

1520: The Strait of Magellan, the passage immediately south of mainland South America connecting the Pacific and the Atlantic Oceans, is first discovered and navigated by European explorer Ferdinand Magellan during the first recorded circumnavigation voyage.

1604: William Shakespeare's tragedy Othello is performed for the first time, at Whitehall Palace in London.

1611: William Shakespeare's play The Tempest is performed for the first time, at Whitehall Palace in London.

1765: The British Parliament enacts the Stamp Act on the Thirteen Colonies in order to help pay for British military operations in North America.

1814: Congress of Vienna opens to re-draw the European political map after the defeat of France in the Napoleonic Wars.

1894: Nicholas II becomes the new (and last) Tsar of Russia after his father, Alexander III, dies.

1896: A picture showing the bare breasts of a woman appears in National Geographic magazine for the first time.

1918: Malbone Street Wreck: The worst rapid transit accident in US history occurs under the intersection of Malbone Street and Flatbush Avenue, Brooklyn, New York City, with at least 102 deaths.

1941: American photographer Ansel Adams takes a picture of a moonrise over the town of Hernandez, New Mexico that would become one of the most famous images in the history of photography.









1950: Puerto Rican nationalists Griselio Torresola and Oscar Collazo attempt to assassinate US President Harry S. Truman at Blair House.

1952: Operation Ivy: The United States successfully detonates the first staged hydrogen device, codenamed "Mike" [M for megaton], in the Eniwetok atoll, located in the Marshall Islands in the central Pacific Ocean. The explosion has a yield of ten megatons.










1960: While campaigning for President of the United States, John F. Kennedy announces his idea of the Peace Corps.

1963: The Arecibo Observatory in Arecibo, Puerto Rico, with the largest radio telescope ever constructed, officially opens.










1982: Honda becomes the first Asian automobile company to produce cars in the United States with the opening of its factory in Marysville, Ohio. The Honda Accord is the first car produced there.

Born today:
1871: Stephen Crane, American journalist, author, and poet (d. 1900).
1902: Eugen Jochum, German conductor (d. 1987).
1923: Victoria de los Ángeles, Spanish soprano (d. 2005).
1923: Gordon R. Dickson, Canadian-American author (d. 2001).
1935: Edward Said, Palestinian-American theorist, author, and academic (d. 2003).

It's National Bison Day in the United States.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 1*

*1936 -* Rodeo Cowboy's Association founded.

*1938 -* Seabiscuit beats War Admiral in a match race at Pimlico.

*1965** -* 1st concert at Fillmore Auditorium, SF.

*1969** -* The Beatles' "Abbey Road" album goes #1 in US.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 2 November 1895: The first gasoline-powered race in the United States; first prize is $2,000.

1917: The Balfour Declaration proclaims British support for the "establishment in Palestine of a national home for the Jewish people" with the clear understanding "that nothing shall be done which may prejudice the civil and religious rights of existing non-Jewish communities".

1920: In the United States, KDKA of Pittsburgh, Pennsylvania starts broadcasting as the first commercial radio station. The first broadcast is the result of the United States presidential election.

1936: Italian dictator Benito Mussolini proclaims the Rome-Berlin Axis, establishing the alliance of the Axis powers.

1936: The British Broadcasting Corporation initiates the BBC Television Service, the world's first regular, "high-definition" (then defined as at least 200 lines) service. Renamed BBC1 in 1964, the channel still runs to this day.

1947: In California, designer Howard Hughes pilots the maiden (and only) flight of the Spruce Goose or H-4 The Hercules, the largest fixed-wing aircraft ever built.










1959: Quiz show scandals: Twenty One game show contestant Charles Van Doren admits to a Congressional committee that he had been given questions and answers in advance.

2000: The first resident crew of the ISS docks with their Soyuz TM-31 spacecraft.

Born today:
1692: Unico Wilhelm van Wassenaer, Dutch composer and diplomat (d. 1766).
1734: Daniel Boone, American hunter and explorer (d. 1820).
1739: Carl Ditters von Dittersdorf, Austrian violinist and composer (d. 1799).
1755: Marie Antoinette, Austrian wife of Louis XVI of France (d. 1793).
1795: James K. Polk, American lawyer and politician, 11th President of the United States (d. 1849).
1815: George Boole, English mathematician and philosopher (d. 1864).
1865: Warren G. Harding, American journalist and politician, 29th President of the United States (d. 1923).
1913: Burt Lancaster, American actor (d. 1994).
1944: Keith Emerson, English keyboard player and songwriter.
1946: Giuseppe Sinopoli, Italian conductor and composer (d. 2001).


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 2*

*1835** -* 2nd Seminole War begins in Osceola.

*1904** -* British newspaper "Daily Mirror" begins publishing.

*1993 -* Dow Jones hits record 3697.64.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 3 November 1783: John Austin, a highwayman, is the last person to be publicly hanged at London's Tyburn gallows.

1838: The Times of India, the world's largest circulated English language daily broadsheet newspaper, is founded as The Bombay Times and Journal of Commerce.

1868: John Willis Menard is the first African American elected to the United States Congress. Because of an electoral challenge, he was never seated.

1883: American Old West: Self-described "Black Bart the poet" gets away with his last stagecoach robbery, but leaves a clue that eventually leads to his capture.

1911: Chevrolet officially enters the automobile market in competition with the Ford Model T.

1954: The first Godzilla film is released, marking the debut of the character of the same name.

1957: The Soviet Union launches Sputnik 2. On board is the first animal to enter orbit, a dog named Laika.

1979: Greensboro massacre: Five members of the Communist Workers Party are shot dead and seven are wounded by a group of Klansmen and neo-Nazis during a "Death to the Klan" rally in Greensboro, North Carolina, United States.

Born today:
1500: Benvenuto Cellini, Italian sculptor and painter (d. 1571).
1801: Vincenzo Bellini, Italian composer (d. 1835).
1901: André Malraux, French historian, theorist, and author (d. 1976).
1921: Charles Bronson, American actor (d. 2003).
1933: Jeremy Brett, English actor (d. 1995).
1942: Martin Cruz Smith, American author and screenwriter.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 3*

*1839** -* 1st opium war - British frigates engage Chinese junks

*1930 -* Bank of Italy becomes Bank of America.

*1953 -* First live color US coast-to-coast telecast (NYC).

*1955 -* Alabama woman bruised by a meteor.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 4 November 1783: Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart's Symphony No. 36 is performed for the first time in Linz, Austria.

1847: Sir James Young Simpson, a British physician, discovers the anesthetic properties of chloroform.

1922: In Egypt, British archaeologist Howard Carter and his men find the entrance to Pharaoh Tutankhamen's tomb in the Valley of the Kings.

1942: Second Battle of El Alamein: Disobeying a direct order by Adolf Hitler, General Field Marshal Erwin Rommel leads his forces on a five-month retreat.

1956: Soviet troops enter Hungary to end the Hungarian revolution against the Soviet Union, that started on October 23. Thousands are killed, more are wounded, and nearly a quarter million leave the country.

1962: In a test of the Nike Hercules air defense missile, Shot Dominic-Tightrope is successfully detonated 69,000 feet above Johnston Atoll. This is the last atmospheric nuclear test conducted by the United States.

1979: A mob of Iranians, mostly students, overruns the US embassy in Tehran and takes 90 hostages (53 of whom are American).

2008: Barack Obama becomes the first man of African-American descent to be elected President of the United States.

Born today:
1879: Will Rogers, American actor and screenwriter (d. 1935).
1916: Walter Cronkite, American journalist and producer (d. 2009).


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 4*

*1646** -* Massachusetts uses death penalty for denying that Holy Bible is God's word.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 5 November 1605: Gunpowder Plot: Guy Fawkes is arrested.

1757: Seven Years' War: Frederick the Great defeats the allied armies of France and the Holy Roman Empire at the Battle of Rossbach.

1831: Nat Turner, American slave leader, is tried, convicted, and sentenced to death in Virginia.

1862: American Civil War: Abraham Lincoln removes George B. McClellan as commander of the Union Army for the second and final time.

1872: Women's suffrage in the United States: In defiance of the law, suffragist Susan B. Anthony votes for the first time, and is later fined $100.

1916: The Everett Massacre takes place in Everett, Washington as political differences lead to a shoot-out between the Industrial Workers of the World organizers and local police.

1925: Secret agent Sidney Reilly, the first "super-spy" of the 20th century, is executed by the OGPU, the secret police of the Soviet Union.










1955: After being destroyed in World War II, the rebuilt Vienna State Opera reopens with a performance of Beethoven's Fidelio.










1995: André Dallaire attempts to assassinate Prime Minister Jean Chrétien of Canada. He is thwarted when the Prime Minister's wife locks the door.

2007: The Android mobile operating system is unveiled by Google.

Born today:
1855: Eugene V. Debs, American union leader and socialist politician (d. 1926).
1885: Will Durant, American historian, philosopher, and author (d. 1981).
1887: Paul Wittgenstein, Austrian-American pianist (d. 1961).
1895: Walter Gieseking, French-German pianist and composer (d. 1956).
1906: Fred Lawrence Whipple, American astronomer and academic (d. 2004).
1911: Roy Rogers, American singer, guitarist, and actor (Sons of the Pioneers) (d. 1998).
1921: Georges Cziffra, Hungarian pianist and composer (d. 1994).
1941: Art Garfunkel, American singer-songwriter, guitarist, and actor (Simon & Garfunkel).
1948: Bernard-Henri Lévy, French philosopher and author.
1963: Tatum O'Neal, American actress and author.

It's Guy Fawkes Night in the UK and related places.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 5*

*1935 -* Parker Brothers launches game of Monopoly.

*1943** -* Vatican bombed.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 6 November 1913: Mohandas Gandhi is arrested while leading a march of Indian miners in South Africa.

1935: Edwin Armstrong presents his paper "A Method of Reducing Disturbances in Radio Signaling by a System of Frequency Modulation" to the New York section of the Institute of Radio Engineers. (He had previously, in 1918, invented the superheterodyne receiver, the fundamental design for almost all radios built since. He committed suicide in 1954 after being left penniless by protracted legal battles with RCA, which claimed FM radio as its own. Ultimately these battles were decided in his favor, but too late.)










1935: Parker Brothers acquires the forerunner patents for Monopoly from Elizabeth Magie.

1944: Plutonium is first produced at the Hanford Atomic Facility and subsequently used in the Fat Man atomic bomb dropped on Nagasaki, Japan.

1965: Cuba and the United States formally agree to begin an airlift for Cubans who want to go to the United States. By 1971, 250,000 Cubans had made use of this program.

Born today:
1814: Adolphe Sax, Belgian-French instrument designer, inventor of the saxophone (d. 1894).
1854: John Philip Sousa, American commander, composer, and conductor (d. 1932).


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 6*

*1917 -* NY allows women to vote.

*1966** -* 1st entire lineup televised in color (NBC).

*1975 -* 1st appearance of Sex Pistols.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 7 November 1492: The Ensisheim meteorite, the oldest meteorite with a known date of impact, strikes the earth around noon in a wheat field outside the village of Ensisheim, Alsace, France.

1775: John Murray, the Royal Governor of the Colony of Virginia, starts the first mass emancipation of slaves in North America by issuing Lord Dunmore's Offer of Emancipation which offers freedom to slaves who abandon their colonial masters in order to fight with Murray and the British.

1874: A cartoon by Thomas Nast in Harper's Weekly is considered the first important use of an elephant as a symbol for the United States Republican Party.

1908: Butch Cassidy and the Sundance Kid are reportedly killed in San Vicente, Bolivia.

1912: The Deutsche Opernhaus (now Deutsche Oper Berlin) opens in the Berlin neighborhood of Charlottenburg with a production of Beethoven's Fidelio.

1917: The Gregorian calendar date of the October Revolution, which gets its name from the Julian calendar date of 25 October. On this date in 1917, the Bolsheviks storm the Winter Palace.

1940: In Tacoma, Washington, the original Tacoma Narrows Bridge collapses in a mild windstorm, a mere four months after the bridge's completion. It was known as "Galloping Gertie" due to its unfortunate tendency to twist and oscillate in the wind. It was the third-longest suspension span in the world at the time. A picture shows the problem:










2000: The U.S. Drug Enforcement Administration discovers one of the country's largest LSD labs inside a converted military missile silo in Wamego, Kansas.

Born today:
1867: Marie Curie, Polish chemist and physicist, Nobel Prize laureate (d. 1934).
1879: Leon Trotsky, Russian theorist and politician, founded the Red Army (d. 1940).
1903: Konrad Lorenz, Austrian zoologist, ethologist, and ornithologist, Nobel Prize laureate (d. 1989).
1913: Albert Camus, French journalist, author, and philosopher, Nobel Prize laureate (d. 1960).
1918: Billy Graham, American evangelist and minister.
1926: Joan Sutherland, Australian-Swiss soprano (d. 2010).
1943: Joni Mitchell, Canadian singer-songwriter and guitarist.


----------



## Clayton

KenOC said:


> On this day, 5 November...
> ...1995: André Dallaire attempts to assassinate Prime Minister Jean Chrétien of Canada. He is thwarted when the Prime Minister's wife locks the door.


Brilliant, just brilliant.

Though I imagine Hollywood is not going to make a film about this incident.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 7*

Nothing of any consequence happened.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 8 November 1519: Hernán Cortés enters Tenochtitlán and Aztec ruler Moctezuma welcomes him with a great celebration. Oops.

1892: The New Orleans general strike begins, uniting black and white American trade unionists in a successful four-day general strike action for the first time.

1895: While experimenting with electricity, Wilhelm Röntgen discovers the X-ray.

1898: The Wilmington Insurrection of 1898 takes place, the only instance of an attempted coup d'état in American history.

1923: Beer Hall Putsch: In Munich, Adolf Hitler leads the Nazis in an unsuccessful attempt to overthrow the German government.

1966: Former Massachusetts Attorney General Edward Brooke becomes the first African American elected to the United States Senate since Reconstruction.

1973: The right ear of John Paul Getty III is delivered to a newspaper together with a ransom note, convincing his father to pay US$2.9 million. (Rather grudgingly. See Wiki.)

Born today:
1656: Edmond Halley, English astronomer and mathematician (d. 1742).
1883: Arnold Bax, English composer and poet (d. 1953).
1922: Christiaan Barnard, South African surgeon and academic (d. 2001).

It's International Day of Radiology.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 8*

*1789** -* Bourbon Whiskey, first distilled from corn.

*1910 -* First U.S. patent for an electrical insect destroyer.

*1965** -* "Days of Our Lives" premieres on TV.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 9 November 694: At the Seventeenth Council of Toledo, Egica, a king of the Visigoths of Hispania, accuses Jews of aiding Muslims, sentencing all Jews to slavery.

1620: Pilgrims aboard the Mayflower sight land at Cape Cod, Massachusetts.

1720: The synagogue of Yehudah he-Hasid is burned down by Arab creditors, leading to the expulsion of the Ashkenazim from Jerusalem.

1799: Napoleon Bonaparte leads the coup d'état of 18 Brumaire, ending the Directory government and becoming one of three Consuls (Consulate Government).

1867: The Tokugawa Shogunate hands power back to the Emperor of Japan, starting the Meiji Restoration.

1906: Theodore Roosevelt becomes the first sitting President of the United States to make an official trip outside the country, to inspect progress on the Panama Canal.

1938: The Nazi German diplomat Ernst vom Rath dies from gunshot wounds of Jewish resistance fighter Herschel Grynszpan, an act which the Nazis use as an excuse to instigate the 1938 national pogrom, also known as Kristallnacht (Crystal Night).

1965: Several U.S. states and parts of Canada are hit by a series of blackouts lasting up to 13 hours in the Northeast Blackout of 1965.

1967: The first issue of Rolling Stone Magazine is published.

1985: Garry Kasparov of the Soviet Union, 22, becomes the youngest World Chess Champion by beating Anatoly Karpov, also of the Soviet Union. But Deep Blue is stirring...

1989: Fall of the Berlin Wall. Communist-controlled East Germany opens checkpoints in the Berlin Wall allowing its citizens to travel to West Germany. This key event leads to the eventual reunification of East and West Germany and fall of communism in eastern Europe including Russia.

1998: A US federal judge orders 37 US brokerage houses to pay 1.03 billion USD to cheated NASDAQ investors to compensate for price-fixing. This is the largest civil settlement in United States history.

Born today:
1914: Hedy Lamarr, Austrian-American actress (and inventor!) (d. 2000).
1918: Spiro Agnew, American lawyer, and politician, 39th Vice President of the United States (d. 1996).
1934: Carl Sagan, American astronomer, astrophysicist, and cosmologist (d. 1996).
1936: Mikhail Tal, Latvian chess player (d. 1992).
1959: Thomas Quasthoff, German opera singer.
1965: Bryn Terfel, Welsh opera singer.

It's Day of the Skulls, or Dia de los ñatitas, in Bolivia.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 9*

*1494** -* Family de' Medici become rulers of Florence.

*1821** -* First US pharmacy college starts classes (Philadelphia).

*1888** -* Jack Ripper's probable last victim found.

*1904** -* First airplane flight to last more than 5 minutes.

*1961** -* PGA eliminates caucasians only rule.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 10 November 1865: Major Henry Wirz, the superintendent of a prison camp in Andersonville, Georgia, is hanged, becoming the only American Civil War soldier executed for war crimes.

1871: Henry Morton Stanley locates missing explorer and missionary, Dr. David Livingstone in Ujiji, near Lake Tanganyika, famously greeting him with the words, "Dr. Livingstone, I presume?"

1951: With the rollout of the North American Numbering Plan, direct-dial coast-to-coast telephone service begins in the United States.

1958: The Hope Diamond is donated to the Smithsonian Institution by New York diamond merchant Harry Winston.

1969: National Educational Television (the predecessor to the Public Broadcasting Service) in the United States debuts the children's television program Sesame Street.

1983: Bill Gates introduces Windows 1.0.

Born today:
1483: Martin Luther, German monk and priest, leader of the Protestant Reformation (d. 1546).
1668: François Couperin, French organist and composer (d. 1733).
1697: William Hogarth, English painter, illustrator, and critic (d. 1764).
1759: Friedrich Schiller, German poet, playwright, and historian (d. 1805).
1810: George Jennings, English plumber and engineer, invented the flush toilet (d. 1882).
1919: Mikhail Kalashnikov, Russian general and weapons designer, designed the AK-47 (d. 2013).
1925: Richard Burton, Welsh actor and producer (d. 1984).
1928: Ennio Morricone, Italian trumpet player, composer, and conductor.
1939: Russell Means, American actor and activist (d. 2012).
1940: Screaming Lord Sutch, English singer-songwriter and politician (d. 1999).

Who could forget Screaming Lord Sutch?

It's World Science Day, established by UNESCO in 2001.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 10*

*1619** -* René Descartes has the dreams that inspire his Meditations on First Philosophy.

*1793** -* France ends forced worship of God.

*1801** -* Kentucky outlaws dueling.

*1989 -* Word Perfect 5.1 is shipped.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 11 November 1215: The Fourth Lateran Council meets, defining the doctrine of transubstantiation, the process by which bread and wine are said to transform into the body and blood of Christ.

1620: The Mayflower Compact is signed in what is now Provincetown Harbor near Cape Cod.

1634: Following pressure from Anglican bishop John Atherton, the Irish House of Commons passes An Act for the Punishment for the Vice of Buggery.

1675: Gottfried Leibniz demonstrates integral calculus for the first time to find the area under the graph of _y = ƒ(x)._

1831: In Jerusalem, Virginia, Nat Turner is hanged after inciting a violent slave uprising.

1864: American Civil War, Sherman's March to the Sea: Union General William Tecumseh Sherman begins burning Atlanta, Georgia to the ground in preparation for his march south.

1880: Australian bushranger Ned Kelly is hanged at Melbourne Gaol.

1918: World War I: Germany signs an armistice agreement with the Allies in a railroad car in the forest of Compiègne, France. The fighting officially ends at the eleventh hour of the eleventh day of the eleventh month, and this is commemorated annually with a two minute silence.

1926: The United States Numbered Highway System, including U.S. Route 66, is established.

1930: Patent number US1781541 is awarded to Albert Einstein and Leó Szilárd for their invention, the Einstein refrigerator.

1992: The General Synod of the Church of England votes to allow women to become priests.

Happy birthday to:
1821: Fyodor Dostoyevsky, Russian philosopher and author (d. 1881).
1869: Victor Emmanuel III of Italy (d. 1947).
1883: Ernest Ansermet, Swiss conductor (d. 1969).
1904: Alger Hiss, American lawyer and spy (d. 1996).
1914: Howard Fast, American author and screenwriter (d. 2003).
1922: Kurt Vonnegut, American soldier, author, and academic (d. 2007).
1925: Jonathan Winters, American comedian and actor (d. 2013).
1930: Vernon Handley, English conductor (d. 2008).
1945: Daniel Ortega, Nicaraguan politician, President of Nicaragua.
1962: Demi Moore, American actress.
1974: Leonardo DiCaprio, American actor.

It's Pocky Day and Pretz Day in Japan. And Singles Day in China.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 11*

*1714** -* A highway in Bronx is laid out, later renamed East 233rd Street.

*1933 -* Billie Holiday's first hit, "Riffin' the Scotch", is released.

*1972** -* Dow Jones Index moves above 1,000 for the first time.

*1987 -* Van Gogh's "Irises" sells for record $53.6 M at auction.

*1999** -* Last upside down date until January 1, 6000.


----------



## KenOC

On this day, 12 November 1893: The treaty of the Durand Line delineating the border between present day Pakistan and Afghanistan is signed by Sir Mortimer Durand, a British diplomat in British India, and the Afghan Amir Abdur Rahman Khan. The Durand Line has gained international recognition as an international border between the two nations.

1912: The frozen bodies of Robert Scott and his men are found on the Ross Ice Shelf in Antarctica.

1927: Leon Trotsky is expelled from the Soviet Communist Party, leaving Joseph Stalin in undisputed control of the Soviet Union.

1936: In California, the San Francisco–Oakland Bay Bridge opens to traffic.

1948: In Tokyo, an international war crimes tribunal sentences seven Japanese military and government officials, including General Hideki Tojo, to death for their roles in World War II.

1970: The Oregon Highway Division attempts to destroy a rotting beached Sperm whale with explosives, leading to the "exploding whale" incident.

1996: A Saudi Arabian Airlines Boeing 747 and a Kazakh Ilyushin Il-76 cargo plane collide in mid-air near New Delhi, killing 349. This is the deadliest mid-air collision to date.

Born today:
1817: Bahá'u'lláh, Persian spiritual leader, founded the Bahá'í Faith (d. 1892).
1833: Alexander Borodin, Russian composer and chemist (d. 1887).
1840: Auguste Rodin, French sculptor, created The Thinker (d. 1917).
1866: Sun Yat-sen, Chinese physician and politician, 1st President of the Republic of China (d. 1925).
1929: Grace Kelly, American-Monacan actress and singer (d. 1982).
1934: Charles Manson, American cult leader and murderer.
1945: Neil Young, Canadian singer-songwriter, guitarist, and producer (Buffalo Springfield, Crosby, Stills, Nash & Young).
1970: Tonya Harding, American figure skater.

It's World Pneumonia Day.


----------



## KenOC

It's been a year, and from here on it'll be mostly repeats. So I won't be posting these any more. Thanks to all who have enjoyed reading. Bye!

It would be great if somebody wants to continue these...


----------



## Taggart

Thanks for an interesting thread. :cheers:


----------



## hpowders

Good job!!! :clap:


----------



## Vaneyes

"It would be great if somebody wants to continue these."

Thanks, Ken, the $20 will come in handy.

*November 12*

*1910** -* First movie stunt. Man jumps into Hudson river from a burning balloon.

*1936** -* 1st TV Gardening show.

*1966** -* Dick The Bruiser beats Mad Dog Vachon in Omaha, to become NWA champ.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 13*

*1843** -* Mt Rainier in Washington State erupts.

*1851 -* Telegraph connection between London-Paris linked.

*1921** -* "Sheik", starring Rudolph Valentino is released.

*1952** -* False fingernails first sold.

*1965 -* Director Kenneth Tynan says the word "****" on BBC.


----------



## mirepoix

Also: http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fantasia_(1940_film)


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 14*

*1380** -* King Charles VI of France crowned at age 12.

*1732** -* First paid librarian in NA, Louis Timothee, Philadelphia.

*1851** -* "Moby Dick" published.

*1896 -* Power plant at Niagara Falls begins operation.

*1904** -* King C Gillette patents Gillette razor blade.

*1908** -* Albert Einstein presents his quantum theory of light.

*1910** -* First airplane flight from deck of a ship, Norfolk, Va.

*1960 -* Ray Charles*'* "Georgia On My Mind" reaches #1.

*1972** -* Dow Jones closes above 1,000 for first time.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 15*

*1813 -* Tax revolt in Amsterdam.

*1954** -* First commercial flights over North Pole begin.

*1956 -* Elvis' first film "Love Me Tender" premieres in NYC.

*1969 -* First English TV ad: Birds-Eye Peas on ATV (Midland).

*1969 -* Wendy's Hamburgers opens.

*1989** -* "Batman" is released on video tape.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

KenOC said:


> On this day, 11 November
> 
> Happy birthday to:
> 1821: Fyodor Dostoyevsky, Russian philosopher and author (d. 1881).


Too bad I didn't remember until too late. Not sure how to celebrate him (There's no music by him to listen to) and I wouldn't just read something randomly by him. Maybe next time I'll watch some movie adaptation of a book, or listen to a musical composition inspired by one of his books (ex. Prokofiev's the Gambler).


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 16*

*1380** -* French King Charles VI declares no taxes for ever.

*1676** -* First colonial prison organized, Nantucket, Mass.

*1824** -* NYC's Fifth Avenue opens for business.

*1908** -* Toscanini begins conducting at The Met.

*1939** -* Al Capone freed from Alcatraz prison.

*1955** -Fir*st speed-boat to exceed 200 mph (Donald Campbell).

*1973** -* John Lennon releases "Mind Games" album.

*2012** -* 'Call of Duty: Black Ops 2' grosses $500 million in 24 hours.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 17*

*1558** -* Elizabeth I ascends English throne.

*1853** -* Street signs authorized in San Francisco.

*1869** -* Englishman James Moore wins first bicycle race (Paris-Rouen 13K).

*1884** -* Cops arrest John L Sullivan in 2nd round for being "cruel".

*1940** -* Green Bay Packers become first NFL team to travel by plane.

*1977 -* Miss World Contest - Miss UK wears $9,500 platinum bikini.

*1980** -* John Lennon releases "Double Fantasy" album in UK.

*2013 -* Sebastian Vettel wins a record-breaking eighth consecutive Formula 1 race.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 18*

*1307** -* William Tell reputedly shoots apple off his son's head.

*1872 -* Susan B Anthony arrested for illegal voting.

*1928** -* Mickey Mouse appears in "Steamboat Willie".

*1997 -* Rare black pearl necklace auctioned for record $902,000.

*1997 -* Willem de Kooning painting "Two Standing Women" sold for $4,182,500.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 20*

*1431** -* First meeting of Order of the Golden Fleece.

*1817** -* First Seminole War begins in Florida.

*1929 -* Salvador Dali's first one-man show (Paris).

*1942 -* NHL abolishes regular season OT until WW II is over.

*1966 -* Dallas sacks Pittsburgh QBs (a NFL record) 12 times.

*1984** -* McDonald's made its 50 billionth hamburger.

*1985 -* Microsoft Windows 1.0 is released.

*2012** -* Toshiba unveils a robot designed to help in nuclear disasters.

*November 19*

*461** -* St Hilary begins his reign as Catholic Pope.

*1959 -* Ford cancels Edsel.

*1965 -* Kellogg's Pop Tarts pastries created.

*1980** -* CBS TV bans Calvin Klein's jean ad.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 25*

1766 - Pope Clement XIII warns of dangers in anti-Christian writings.

1792 - Farmer's Almanac first published.

1817- First sword swallower in US performs (NYC).

1940 - Woody Woodpecker debuts with "Knock Knock".

2012 - Sebastian Vettel wins Formula 1 championship for third consecutive year.


----------



## mirepoix

Vaneyes said:


> *November 25*
> 
> 1766 - Pope Clement XIII warns of dangers in anti-Christian writings.


He'd certainly be horrified at some of the stuff in The Daily Mail.


----------



## Varick

KenOC said:


> It's been a year, and from here on it'll be mostly repeats. So I won't be posting these any more. Thanks to all who have enjoyed reading. Bye!
> 
> It would be great if somebody wants to continue these...


Thank you so much Ken. It is a great thread and you did an exemplary job!

V


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 26*

*1789* - First national Thanksgiving in USA.

*1865* - "Alice in Wonderland" published in USA.

*1922* - Howard Carter opens Tutankhamun's tomb.

*1976 *- Sex Pistols release "Anarchy In The UK".

*1977* - 'Vrillon' of the 'Ashtar Galactic Command' hijacks British TV for six minutes.


----------



## Vaneyes

*November 27*

*1817 *- US soldiers attack Florida Indian village, beginning Seminole War.

*1910* - NY's Penn Station opens as world's largest railway terminal.

*1924* - 57,000 watch a High School football game (LA & Polytechnic tie 7-7).

*1924* - In NYC, the first Macy's Thanksgiving Day Parade is held.

*1960* - CBS radio cancels "Have Gun Will Travel".

*1967* - Beatles release "Magical Mystery Tour".

*1991* - Undertaker beats Hulk Hogan to become WWF champ.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 1*

*1420* - Henry V of England enters Paris.

*1878 *- First White House telephone installed.

*1887* - Sherlock Holmes first appears in print, "Study in Scarlet".

*1903* - First oater is released, "The Great Train Robbery".

*1906* - Cinema Omnia Pathe, world's 1st cinema, opens (Paris).

*1913* - First drive-in gas station opens (Pittsburgh).

*1930* - NHL drops 20 minute slashing-about-the-head penalty.

*1973* - Jack Nicklaus, first golfer to earn $2M in a year.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 2*

*1697 *- St Paul's Cathedral consecrated.

*1804* - Napoleon is crowned emperor of France in Paris.

*1927* - First Model A Fords sold, for $385.

*1957* - Sam Cooke's "You Send Me" reaches #1.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 3*

*1586** -* Sir Thomas Herriot introduces potatoes to England (from Colombia).

*1931** -* Alka Seltzer goes on sale.

*1965** -* The Beatles begin final UK concert tour in Glasgow.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 4*

*1923** -* Cecil B DeMille's first version of "Ten Commandments" premieres.

*1927 -* Duke Ellington opens at Cotton Club in Harlem.

*1930 -* Vatican approves rhythm method for birth control.

*1931** -* "Frankenstein" opens at Mayfair.

*1954 -* The first Burger King is opened (Miami, Florida).

*1961 -* Contraceptive 'pill' becomes available on the NHS in Britain.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 5*

*1360** -* The French Franc is created.

*1840** -* Napoleon receives state funeral in Paris, 19 years after his death.

*1932** -* Albert Einstein granted a visa to enter America.

*1943** -* NFL Philadelphia Eagles-Pittsburgh Steelers merger disolves.

*1967** -* Beatles' clothing store "Apple" opens at 94 Baker Street, London.

*1974 -* NFL Seattle Seahawks forms.


----------



## SarahNorthman

Mozart died? Somehow I am really upset about this.


----------



## Vaneyes

SarahNorthman said:


> Mozart died? Somehow I am really upset about this.


And so you should be. Maybe the greatest tragedy of classical music (other than atonal naysayers). A life lost so young at the top of its game.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 6*

*1745** -* Bonnie Prince Charlie's army retreats to Scotland.

*1897** -* London becomes the world's first city to host licenced taxicabs.

*1963** -* Beatles release Christmas record.

*1974* - George Harrison releases "Ding Dong, Ding Dong".


----------



## joen_cph

1904 The World´s first Christmas stamp

1877 Edison demonstrates a record for the first time

1926 Mussolini introduces a special tax for bachelorhood

1929 Turkish women obtain the right to vote

1992 The Swiss population votes no to European Union membership


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 7*

*1842** -* New York Philharmonic's first concert.

*1937 -* Red Sox acquire the contract of 19-year-old Ted Williams.

*1945** -* Microwave oven patented.

*1962** -* Great Britain performs nuclear test at Nevada Test Site?
(What was wrong with Blackpool?)

*1963 -* TV instant replay is used for the first time in Army-Navy game.

*1990 -* Ted Turner & Jane Fonda announce their engagement.

*1999** -* The RIAA files a lawsuit against the Napster.


----------



## Il_Penseroso

*December 8*

*1980* - John Winston Lennon shot dead in front of his apartment building the Dakota NYC.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 8*

*1869 -* Timothy Eaton founds T. Eaton Co. Ltd. in Toronto.

*1874* - Jesse James gang takes train at Muncie, Kansas.

*1896* - Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Missing 3 Quarter".

*1931** -* Coaxial cable patented.

*1946 -* Dior and Boussac found fashion house Christian Dior.

*1956 -* Guy Mitchell's "Singing the Blues" goes #1.

*1967** -* Beatles' "Magical Mystery Tour" album is released in UK.

*1993 -* Dow Jones hits record 3734.53.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 9*

*1783** -* First execution at Newgate Jail in London, relocated from Tyburn.

*1851** -* First YMCA in North America (Montreal).

*1913** -* Heavyweights Jack Johnson & Jim Johnson fight to no decision (Paris).

*1926** -* USGA legalizes steel shaft golf clubs.

*1963** -* Frank Sinatra Jr is kidnapped.

*1967** -* Jim Morrison arrested on stage for disturbing the peace.

*1985 -* Phoenix, Arizona, gets 3" of snow.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 10*

*1688** -* King James II flees London.

*1745** -* Bonnie Prince Charlie's army reaches Manchester.

*1868** -* First traffic lights are installed in London.

*1902** -* Women are given the right to vote in Tasmania.

*1984** -* First "planet" outside our solar system discovered.

*1995 -* Worst snowstorm in Buffalo history, 37.9" in 24 hours.

*2013 -* Uruguay, first country to legalize growth, sale, use of marijuana.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 11*

*359** -* Honoratus, Prefect of Constantinople, takes office.

*1419** -* Heretic Nicolaas Serrurier exiled from Florence.

*1620** -* 103 Mayflower pilgrims land at Plymouth Rock.

*1688** -* King James II captured in Kent.

*1844** -* First dental use of nitrous oxide (Hartford, Ct.).

*1866** -* First yacht race across Atlantic Ocean.

*1901** -* Marconi sends first transatlantic radio signal.

*1913** -* "Mona Lisa", stolen from the Louvre in 1911, recovered.

*1932** -* San Francisco's coldest day (27°F) - it snows.

*1936** -* Edward VIII announced abdication of the throne, to marry Wallis Simpson.

*1951** -* Joe DiMaggio announces his baseball retirement.

*1961** -* "Please, Mr. Postman" by Marvelettes, released.

*1967 -* Supersonic "Concorde" first shown (France).

*1975** -* US 1st class postage rises from 10 cents to 13 cents.

*1978** -* Lufthansa cargo theft at JFK Airport ($5.8 M, cash & jewelry).

*1981 -* Ali's 61st & last fight, losing to Trevor Berbick.

*1993** -* 59th Heisman Trophy Award: Charlie Ward, Florida State (QB).

*2008** -* Bernie Madoff arrested and charged with securities fraud ($50 B).

*2009** -* Tiger Woods announced an indefinite leave from pro golf.

*2012 -* British physicist, Stephen Hawking, wins the $3 M Fundamental Physics Prize.

*2013 -* 20 people are killed by bubonic plague in Madagascar.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 12*

*1946 -* Tide detergent introduced.

*1965** -* Beatles' last concert in Great Britain (Cardiff, Wales).

*1982 -* $9,800,000 in cash stolen from armored car (NYC).


----------



## LancsMan

Vaneyes said:


> *December 7*
> 
> *1962** -* Great Britain performs nuclear test at Nevada Test Site?
> (What was wrong with Blackpool?)


Vaneyes, I'm quite glad they didn't pick Blackpool because I was a child living in Blackpool in 1962!


----------



## D Smith

On December 12, 1920 Ravel's 'La Valse' ballet premiered in Paris.


----------



## Vaneyes

LancsMan said:


> Vaneyes, I'm quite glad they didn't pick Blackpool because I was a child living in Blackpool in 1962!


Oh, ouch!

'62...Corrie Street was only 2 years old then.


----------



## Vaneyes

Today's a very special day--12.13.14. Enjoy it.:tiphat:

*December 13*

*1759** -* First music store in America opens (Philadelphia).

*1903 -* Wright Bros make first flight at Kittyhawk.

*1928** -* Clip-on tie designed.

*1950 -* James Dean begins career with Pepsi commercial.

*1969** -* Arlo Guthrie releases "Alice's Restaurant".


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 14*

*1947 -* NASCAR is founded in Daytona Beach, Florida.

*1961** -* Jimmy Dean's "Big Bad John", first country gold record.

*1987 -* Chrysler pleads no contest to selling driven vehicles as new.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 15*

*1664** -* English colonizing Connecticut.

*1792** -* First life insurance policy issued in US (Philadelphia).

*1854** -* First street-cleaning machine used in US (Philadelphia).

*1877** -* Thomas Edison patents phonograph.

*1891** -* James Naismith invents basketball (Canada).

*1939** -* "Gone With the Wind" premieres in Atlanta.

*1944** -* Bandleader, Major Glenn Miller, lost over English Channel.

*1959** -* Everly Brothers record "Let It Be Me".

*1964 -* Canada adopts maple leaf flag.

*1969** -* Plastic Ono Band, play their only concert at London's Lyceum Ballroom.

*1995** -* Playboy goes back on sale after 36 year ban in Ireland.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 16*

*1431** -* King Henry VI of England crowned king of France.

*1913** -* Charlie Chaplin begins film career for $150 a week.

*1918** -* Jack Dempsey KOs Carl Morris in 14 seconds.

*1949 -* Svenska Aeroplan Aktiebolaget (SAAB) is founded in Sweden.

*1962 -* David Lean's film "Lawrence of Arabia" premieres.

*1966 -* Jimi Hendrix Experience releases "Hey Joe" in UK.

*1970 -* First successful landing on Venus (USSR).

*1971 -* Don McLean's 8+ minute version of "American Pie" released.

*1972 -* Miami Dolphins become first undefeated NFL team (14-0-0).

*1997** -* Bubba Clinton names his Labrador retriever "Buddy".


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 17*

*1538** -* Pope Paul III excommunicates King Henry VIII.

*1745** -* Bonnie Prince Charlie's army retreats to Scotland.

*1791** -* NYC traffic regulation creates first one-way street.

*1821** -* Kentucky abolishes debtors' prisons.

*1875** -* Violent bread riots in Montreal.

*1920** -* AL votes to let spitball pitchers to continue using it.

*1962** -* Beatles first British TV appearance (People & Places).

*1971** -* "Diamonds are Forever" premieres in US.

*1979*** -* Budweiser rocket car reaches 1190 kph (record for wheeled vehicle).

*2013 -* Cat Stevens, Hall & Oates, Kiss, Linda Ronstadt, and Nirvana are inducted into the Rock and Roll Hall of Fame.

*Budweiser Rocket Car:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZgMFdxmh1aU#t=20


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 18*

*1271** -* Kublai Khan renames his empire "Yuan", starting the Yuan Dynasty of China.

*1796** -* First US newspaper to appear on Sunday (Baltimore Monitor).

*1892** -* Tchaikovsky "Nutcracker Suite" premieres.

*1892 -* Bruckner Symphony 8 premieres.

*1898** -* Automobile speed record set-63 kph (39 mph).

*1902** -* British parliament passes the Education Act.

*1956** -* "To Tell the Truth" debuts on CBS-TV.

*1961** -* Britain's EMI Records originally rejects the Beatles.

*1964 -* "The Pink Panther" cartoon series premieres.

*1965 -* Kenneth LeBel jumps 17 barrels on ice skates.

*1976 -* "Wonder Woman" debuts on ABC.

*1991 -* General Motors announces closing of 21 plants.

*1997** -* HTML 4.0 is published by the World Wide Web Consortium.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 19*

*1154** -* King Henry II of England crowned.

*1551** -* Dutch west coast hit by hurricane.

*1686** -* Robinson Crusoe leaves his island after 28 years.

*1732** -* Ben Franklin publishes "Poor Richard's Almanack".

*1843* - Dickens "A Christmas Carol" is published.

*1890** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Beryl Coronet".

*1910 -* Rayon first commercially produced (Pennsylvania).

*1917** -* First NHL game played on artificial ice (Toronto).

*1918** -* Ripley's "Believe It or Not" begins (NY Globe).

*1920** -* First US indoor curling rink opens (Brookline, Mass).

*1922** -* Theresa Vaughn, 24, confesses to 61 marriages (Sheffield, England).

*1924 -* The last Rolls-Royce Silver Ghost is sold in London, England.

*1955** -* Carl Perkins records "Blue Suede Shoes".

*1971 -* Stanley Kubrick's "A Clockwork Orange" premieres.

*1994** -* Rolls-Royce announces its cars will feature BMW V12 engines.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 20*

*1192** -* Richard the Lionhearted captured in Vienna.

*1780** -* Britain declares war on Holland.

*1812** -* "Grimm's Fairy Tales" is published.

*1820** -* Missouri imposes a $1 bachelor tax on unmarried men between 21 & 50. Huh?

*1892** -* Phileas Fogg completes around world trip.

*1919** -* Canadian National Railways established (N. America's longest, 50,000 KM).

*1939** -* Radio Australia begins overseas shortwave service.

*1957** -* Elvis is given draft notice to join US Army.

*1969** -* Peter, Paul & Mary's "Leaving on a Jet Plane" reaches #1.

*1974 -* "The Godfather Part II" is released.

*2012 -* Intercontinental Exchange purchases NYSE for $8 billion.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 21*

*1620** -* 103 Mayflower pilgrims land at Plymouth Rock.

*1898** -* Scientists Pierre & Marie Curie discover radium.

*1933 -* Newfoundland reverts to being a crown colony of Great Britain.

*1946 -* Frank Capra's "It's a Wonderful Life" premieres.

*1951** -* Joe DiMaggio announces his retirement.

*1988** -* Drexel admits guilt in security felonies, pays $650M fine.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 22*

*1894 -* United States Golf Association forms (NYC).

*1919** -* US deports 250 alien radicals.

*1943** -* Synthetic rubber used for baseball core.

*1958** -* "Chipmunk Song" reaches #1.

*1964 -* Comedian Lenny Bruce is convicted of obscenity.

*1965 -* Director David Lean's "Dr Zhivago" premieres.

*1984 -* Madonna's "Like a Virgin" single goes #1.

*1997 -* Merck baldness pill for men approved by FDA.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 23*

*1620** -* French huguenots declare war on King Louis XIII.

*1688** -* King James II flees to France.

*1751** -* France sets plan to tax clergymen.

*1888** -* Vincent van Gogh cuts off his left ear.

*1919 -* Alice H Parker patents gas heating furnace.

*1922** -* BBC Radio began daily newscasts.

*1928** -* NBC sets up coast-to-coast radio network.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 24*

*1715** -* Swedish troops occupy Norway.

*1818** -* "Silent Night" is first sung in Oberndorf, Austria.

*1910** -* Luisa Tetrazzini sings to 250,000 people at Lotta's Fountain.

*1920** -* Caruso gives his last public performance (NYC).

*1948** -* First US completely solar heated house is occupied (Dover, Mass).

*1955** -* Author Aldous Huxley takes LSD for the first time.

*1970 -* Walt Disney's "Aristocats" is released.


----------



## Kibbles Croquettes

*December 25th*

*0* - If we believe that Maria and Joseph didn't have anything to hide, Jesus, our saviour, was allegedly born on this day.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 25*

*1** -* First Christmas, according to calendar-maker Dionysus Exiguus.

*337**-* Earliest possible date that Christmas was celebrated on Dec 25th.

*352 -* First definite date Christmas was celebrated on Dec 25th.

*597** -* England adopts Julian calendar.

*1492** -* Columbus' ship Santa Maria runs aground and sinks on Hispaniola.

*1651** -* Massachusetts General Court ordered a five shilling fine for observing Christmas.

*1688** -* King James II lands in Ambleteuse, France.

*1818 -* Handel's Messiah premieres in the US (Boston).

*1837** -* Battle of Okeechobee-US forces defeat Seminole Indians.

*1862** -* 40,000 watch Union army men play baseball at Hilton Head, SC.

*1868** -* President A Johnson pardons all involved in Southern rebellion (Civil War).

*1931 -* The Met broadcasts an entire opera over radio.

*1932 -* During King George V's Christmas dinner speech his chair collapes.

*1937** -* Toscanini conducts first Symphony of the Air over NBC Radio.

*1939 -* Montgomery Ward introduces Rudolph the 9th reindeer.

*1958** -* Alan Freed's Christmas Rock & Roll Spectacular opens.

*1964** -* "Goldfinger" premieres in US.

*1968** -* Frank Borman's Christmas reading while orbiting Moon.

*2013** -* "The Wolf of Wall Street" is released.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 26*

*1773** -* Expulsion of tea ships from Philadelphia.

*1792** -* During trial of King Louis XVI court hears his defense.

*1809* - Boxing Day origin (England, Etymonline ref.)

*1830** -* Donizetti's "Anna Bolena" premieres in Milan.

*1831** -* Bellini's "Norma" premieres in Milan.

*1860 -* First inter-club football match--Hallam F.C. and Sheffield F.C. (Sheffield, England).

*1878** -* First US store to install electric lights (Philadelphia).

*1919** -* Red Sox transfer of Babe Ruth to Yankees.

*1933 -* FM radio is patented.

*1954** -* "The Shadow" airs for last time on radio.

*1963 -* Beatles release "I Want To Hold Your Hand"/"I Saw Her Standing There".

*1964** -* Beatles' "I Feel Fine" single goes #1.

*1966 -* Jimi Hendrix writes "Purple Haze" backstage at the Upper Cut Club.

*1967** -* BBC broadcasts "Magical Mystery Tour".

*1968 -* Led Zeppelin's concert debut in Denver as opener for Vanilla Fudge.

*1990** -* Kasparov beats Karpov to retain chess championship.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 27*

*1845 -* Ether first used in childbirth in US (Jefferson, Georgia).

*1871** -* World's first cat show (Crystal Palace, London).

*1887** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of the Blue Carbuncle".

*1903** -* "Sweet Adaline", a barbershop quartet favorite, is first sung.

*1932** -* Radio City Music Hall opens (NYC).

*1937 -* Mae West performs Adam & Eve, and is banned from NBC radio.

*1947** -* First "Howdy Doody Show" telecast on NBC.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 28*

*1065** -* Westminster Abbey consecrated.

*1732** -* First known ad for "Poor Richard's Almanack" (Pennsylvania Gazette).

*1836** -* Spain recognizes independence of Mexico.

*1895** -* First commercial film screening at Salon Indien du Grand Café, Paris.

*1942 -* Robert Sullivan becomes first pilot to fly Atlantic 100 times.

*1944 -* Leonard Bernstein's musical "On the Town" premieres in NYC.

*1958** -* Chipmunks (Alvin, Simon & Theodore with David Seville) hit #1.

*1958 -* "The Greatest Game Ever Played", Baltimore Colts beat New York Giants 23-17 in the first sudden-death overtime game in NFL history (17 future members of the Pro Football Hall of Fame were involved in the game).

*1961** -* Tennessee Williams' "Night of the Iguana" premieres in NYC.

*1963 -* Merle Haggard first appearance on country chart with "Sing a Sad Song".

*1967 -* Muriel Siebert, first woman to own a seat on NYSE.

*1968 -* Beatles' "White Album" goes #1.

*1975 -* ""Hail Mary" play is born, with Cowboys' Staubach 50-yard pass to Pearson.

*1990 -* Blockbuster Bowl 1: Florida State beats Penn State, 24-17.

*1991 -* Ted Turner is named Time Magazine Man of Year.

*2000** -* Retailer Montgomery Ward ends business after 128 years.

*2012 -* Putin signs into law a ban on US adoption of Russian children.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 29*

*1170** -* Assassination of Thomas Becket inside Canterbury Cathedral.

*1778** -* British troops occupy Savannah, Georgia.

*1813** -* British burn Buffalo, NY.

*1837** -* Canadian militia destroy Caroline, a US steamboat docked at Buffalo.

*1852** -* Emma Snodgrass arrested in Boston for wearing pants.

*1862 -* Bowling ball invented.

*1885** -* Gottlieb Daimler patents first motorbike (Germany).

*1908** -* Patent granted for a 4-wheel automobile brake (Clintonville, Wisc).

*1937 -* Pan Am starts service between San Francisco and Auckland, NZ.

*1938** -* Construction begins on Lake Washington Floating Bridge (Seattle).

*1957 -* Singers Steve Lawrence & Eydie Gorme wed in Las Vegas.

*1982 -* Coach "Bear" Bryant ends his career with Alabama (323 wins).

*1997 -* Hong Kong begins slaughtering chickens to prevent bird flu.


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 30*

*1731** -* First US music concert (Peter Pelham's great room in Boston).

*1809** -* Wearing masks at balls forbidden in Boston.

*1817** -* First coffee planted in Hawaii (Kona).

*1853** -* A London dinner party is held inside a life-size model of a dinosaur.

*1938** -* Electronic television system patented (V K Zworykin).

*1953** -* First NTSC color television sets sell at $1,175 from RCA.

*1967** -* Beatles "Hello Goodbye" single goes #1.

*1985** -* IBM-PC DOS Version 3.2 released


----------



## Vaneyes

*December 31*

*1660 -* James II of England is named Duke of Normandy by Louis XIV of France.

*1695** -* Window Tax (England) causes shopkeepers to brick up windows to avoid the tax.

*1781** -* Bank of North America, first US bank opens.

*1841** -* Alabama becomes first state to license dental surgeons.

*1857** -* Queen Victoria chooses Ottawa as new capital of Canada.

*1890** -* Ellis Island (NYC) opens as a US immigration depot.

*1896** -* 25th auto built in US.

*1904** -* First NYE celebration is held in Times Square (NYC).

*1907 -* Mahler conducts The Met.

*1911** -* Marie Curie receives her 2nd Nobel Prize.

*1921** -* Last San Francisco firehorses retired.

*1923 -* BBC begins using Big Ben chime ID.

*1935 -* Charles Darrow patents Monopoly.

*1955** -* GM is first U.S. corporation to make $1B in a year.

*1961 -* Beach Boys play their debut gig.

*1966** -* Monkees "I'm a Believer" hits #1.

*1997** -* Intel cuts price of Pentium II-233 MHz from $401 to $268.

*1997 -* Microsoft buys Hotmail E-mail service.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 1*, Happy New Year!

*1** -* Origin of Christian Era.

*404** -* Last gladiator competition in Rome.

*1502** -* Portuguese navigators discover Rio de Janeiro.

*1600** -* Scotland begins its numbered year on January 1, instead of 25 March.

*1673** -* Regular mail delivery begins between NYC & Boston.

*1772** -* First traveler's checks on sale in London, for use in 90 European cities.

*1852** -* First US public bath opens (NYC).

*1862** -* First US income tax (3% of incomes > $600, 5% of incomes > $10,000).

*1886** -* First Tournament of Roses Parade (Pasadena California).

*1899** -* Cuba liberated from Spain by US, and occupies until 1902.

*1902** -* First Rose Bowl game--Michigan 49 Stanford 0.

*1913** -* US post office begins parcel deliveries.

*1928** -* First US air-conditioned office building opens (San Antonio).

*1935** -* First Sugar Bowl and Orange Bowl.

*1942** -* Rose Bowl played in North Carolina due to Japanese threat.

*1944 -* Army defeats Navy 10-7 in football "Arab Bowl," Oran, North Africa.

*1954 -* Rose & Cotton Bowl are first sport colorcasts.

*1958** -* BOAC Britannia flies London to NY in a record 7h57m.

*1959** -* Cuban dictator Batista flees Cuba for the Dominican Republic.

*1960 -* Johnny Cash plays first of many free concerts behind bars.

*1961 -* Largest check issued, Natl Bank of Chicago to Sears ($960.2B).

*1962 -* US Navy SEALs established.

*1966 -* Simon & Garfunkel "Sounds of Silence" reaches #1.

*1966 -* US cigarettes must display,"Caution Cigarette smoking may be hazardous to your health".

*1971** -* US cigarette ads banned on TV.

*1976 -* NBC-TV replaces the peacock logo.

*1987 -* International Year of Shelter for Homeless begins.

*1992 -* Europe breaks down trade barriers.

*1993 -* Cigarette ads are banned in NYC's MTA.

*1998** -* All California bars, clubs & card rooms must be smoke-free.

*1999** -* International Year of Elderly.

*1999 -* The Euro currency is introduced.

*2007 -* Slovenia adopts Euro currency and becomes 13th Eurozone country.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 2*

*1757** -* British troops occupy Calcutta India.

*1776 -* Austria ends interrogation torture.

*1839** -* First photograph of the Moon (Louis Daguerre).

*1900** -* E Verlinger begins manufacturing 7" single-sided records (Montreal).

*1906** -* Willis Carrier recieves a US patent for the world's first air conditioner.

*1908** -* Canadian branch of the Royal Mint opens in Ottawa.

*1929** -* US & Canada agree to preserve Niagara Falls.

*1934** -* First state liquor stores open, in Pennsylvania.

*1938** -* Book publisher Simon and Schuster founded.

*1960 -* Senator John F Kennedy, announces his candidacy for the US Presidency.

*1965 -* NY Jets sign quarterback Joe Namath.

*1968 -* Christian Barnard performs second heart transplant.

*1969** -* "Fig Leaves Are Falling" opens at Broadhurst Theater NYC for 4 perfs.

*1970 -* US population is 293,200,000.

*1972 -* Mariner 9 begins mapping Mars. 

*1983** -* "Annie" closes at Alvin Theater NYC after 2,377 performances.

*1984 -* Miami beats Nebraska in Orange Bowl for college football championship.

*1985 -* Undefeated BYU becomes college football champions.

*1987** -* Penn State beats Miami in Fiesta Bowl for college football championship.

*1988 -* Mulroney & Reagan sign Canada-US free trade agreement.

*1989** -* Notre Dame beats West Virginia for college football championship.

*2014 -* Raul Castro gives a speech commemorating the 55th anniversary of the Cuban revolution and warns of "neo-liberal and neo-colonial thinking" entering the country.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 3*

*1431** -* Joan of Arc handed over to Bishop Pierre Cauchon.

*1496** -* Leonardo da Vinci unsuccessfully tests a flying machine.

*1746** -* Bonnie Prince Charlies army leaves Glasgow.

*1840** -* First deep sea sounding.

*1870** -* Construction begins on Brooklyn Bridge in New York.

*1871** -* Oleomargarine patented by Henry Bradley, Binghamton, NY.

*1888** -* First wax drinking straw patented, by Marvin C Stone in Washington DC.

*1910** -* British miners strike for 8 hour working day.

*1929** -* 27 year old William S Paley becomes CBS pres.

*1938** -* March of Dimes established to fight polio.

*1941 -* Rachmaninov's "Symphonic Dances" premieres in Philadelphia.

*1952 -* "Dragnet" with Jack Webb premieres on NBC TV.

*1956** -* A fire damages the top part of the Eiffel Tower.

*1957** -* First electric watch introduced, Lancaster Pa.

*1961 -* US breaks diplomatic relations with Cuba.

*1967 -* Carl Wilson of the Beach Boys is indicted for draft evasion.

*1969** -* John Lennon's "2 Virgins" album declared pornographic in NJ.

*1973** -* George Steinbrenner III buys Yankees from CBS for $12 million.

*1987 -* Rock & Roll Hall of Fame inducts first female artist Aretha Franklin.

*1992** -* 32 Cubans defect to the US via helicopter.

*2007** -* National Express has its worst ever coach crash just outside Heathrow Airport.

'07 related:

http://www.theguardian.com/uk/2007/jan/05/transport.world


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 4*

*46 BC** -* Titus Labienus defeats Julius Caesar in the Battle of Ruspina.

*1725** -* Ben Franklin arrives in London.

*1847** -* Samuel Colt sells his first revolver pistol to the US government.

*1863** -* 4 wheeled roller skates patented by James Plimpton of NY.

*1884 -* The Fabian Society is founded in London.

*1907** -* George Bernard Shaw's "Don Juan in Hell," premieres in London.

*1954** -* Elvis records a 10 minute demo in Nashville.

*1961** -* Longest recorded strike ends-33 yrs-Danish barbers' assistants.

*1970** -* Beatles last recording session at EMI studios.

*1972** -* Rose Heilbron, first female judge to sit at the Old Bailey in London.

*1981 -* British police arrest Peter Sutcliffe, the "Yorkshire Ripper".

*1999** -* Former pro wrestler Jesse Ventura is sworn in as governor of Minnesota.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 5*

*1463** -* French poet Francois Villon banished from Paris.

*1500** -* Duke Ludovico Sforza's troops reconquer Milan.

*1757** -* Failed assassination attempt on King Louis XV by Damiens.

*1836** -* Davy Crockett arrives in Texas, just in time for the Alamo.

*1840** -* Records show 95,820 licensed public houses in England.

*1914** -* Ford Motor Co wages jump from $2.40/9-hr day to $5.00/8-hr day.

*1931** -* Lucille Thomas, first woman to purchase a baseball team (Topeka Senators).

*1933** -* Work on Golden Gate Bridge begins, on Marin County side.

*1944** -* The Daily Mail becomes the first transoceanic newspaper.

*1945** -* Pepe LePew debuts in Warner Bros cartoon "Odor-able Kitty".

*1959** -* "Bozo the Clown" live children's show premieres on TV.

*1959 -* Buddy Holly releases his last record "It Doesn't Matter".

*1970 -* Soap Opera "All My Children" premieres on ABC-TV.

*1971 -* Globetrotters lose 100-99 to NJ Reds, ending 2,495-game win streak.

*1982** -* Arkansas judge rules against obligatory teaching of creation.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 6*

*1066** -* King Harald of England crowned.

*1099** -* Henry V crowned German king.

*1205** -* Philip of Swabia becomes King of the Romans.

*1839** -* Two day storm off Irish & English coast immortalized as "Big Wind".

*1870** -* The inauguration of the Musikverein (Vienna).

*1914** -* Stock brokerage firm of Merrill Lynch founded.

*1929 -* Mother Teresa arrives in Calcutta to begin a her work.

*1930** -* First diesel engine automobile trip (Packard sedan).

*1936** -* Barbara Hanley became Canada's first woman mayor (Webbwood, ON).

*1939** -* Daily newspaper comic strip "Superman" debuts.

*1942 -* PanAm, first airlines to schedule a flight around the world.

*1964 -* Rolling Stones first tour as headline act.

*1968** -* Beatles "Magical Mystery Tour," album goes #1.

*1968 -* Dr N E Shumway performs first US adult cardiac transplant operation.

*1975 -* "Wheel Of Fortune," debuts on NBC-TV.

*1980 -* The beginning of the first GPS epoch.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 7*

*1558** -* Calais, last English possession in France, retaken by French.

*1608** -* Fire destroys Jamestown, Virginia.

*1714** -* Typewriter patented by Englishman Henry Mill.

*1797** -* The modern Italian flag is first used.

*1830** -* First US Railroad Station opens (Baltimore).

*1888** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Valley of Fear".

*1890** -* W B Purvis patents fountain pen.

*1899** -* Walter Camp's first All-American football team (Collier's).

*1903** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Blanched Soldier".

*1914** -* First steamboat passes through Panama Canal.

*1927** -* Telephone service inaugurated between NYC & London.

*1927 -* Harlem Globetrotters play first game (Hinckley, Illinois).

*1929** -* "Buck Rogers," comic strip premieres.

*1929 -* "Tarzan" comic strip premieres.

*1934** -* "Flash Gordon" comic strip premieres.

*1959** -* US recognizes Castro's Cuban government.

*1964 -* Dick Weber rolls highest bowling game in air (Boeing 707).

*1966 -* Gene Kiniski beats Lou Thesz in St Louis, to become NWA champ.

*1967** -* "Newlywed Game" premieres on ABC-TV.

*1990 -* Tower of Pisa closed to the public after leaning too far.

*1992** -* AT&T releases video-telephone ($1,499).

*1999** -* Impeachment trial of President Clinton begins in US Senate.


----------



## joen_cph

*2015* - Terrorist attack on the satirical magazine Charlie Hebdo in Paris.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 8*

*794** -* Vikings attacked Lindisfarne Island.

*1297** -* Monaco gains its independence.

*1656** -* Oldest surviving newspaper begins (Haarlem, Netherlands).

*1746** -* Bonnie Prince Charlie's troops occupy Stirling.

*1800 -* Wild Boy of Aveyron discovered in southern France.

*1806 -* Lewis & Clark find skeleton of 105' blue whale in Oregon.

*1833** -* Boston Academy of Music, first US music school.

*1856** -* Dr John A Veatch discovers borax, Tuscan Springs, CA.

*1870** -* US mint at Carson City, Nevada begins issuing coins.

*1904** -* Pope Pius X banned low cut dresses in the presence of churchmen.

*1925** -* First all-female US state supreme court appointed (Texas).

*1954** -* Elvis pays $4 to record two songs, "Casual Love", "I'll Never Stand in Your Way".

*1956 -* Elvis' "Don't Be Cruel/Hound Dog" single goes to #1.

*1962 -* Jack Nicklaus' first pro appearance (50th).

*1963** -* "Mona Lisa", on loan, unveiled in America's National Gallery of Art.

*1964** -* President LBJ declares "War on Poverty".

*1966** -* Beatles "Rubber Soul" album goes #1.

*1966 -* Beatles "We Can Work It Out" single goes #1.

*1972 -* NCAA announces freshman can play on teams.

*1974 -* Gold hits record $126.50 an ounce in London.

*1974 -* Loch Ness Monster "photographed".

*1988 -* HP introduces HP-28S Advanced Scientific Calculator.

*1989** -* "42nd Street" closes at Winter Garden Theater NYC after 3,486 perfs.

*1992** -* George HW Bush gets ill & vomits on Japanese prime minister's lap.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 9*

*1317** -* Phillips V, the Tall, crowned king of France.

*1493** -* First sight of manatees (by Christopher Columbus).

*1811** -* First women's golf tournament held.

*1847** -* First SF newspaper published (California Star).

*1878** -* Umberto I becomes King of Italy.

*1880** -* 6' (1.8 metres) of snow falls in Seattle in 5 days.

*1936 -* Semi-automatic rifles adopted by US Army.

*1942** -* Joe Louis KOs Buddy Baer in 1 for heavyweight boxing title.

*1959** -* "Rawhide" with Clint Eastwood premieres on CBS-TV.

*1962 -* NFL prohibits grabbing of face masks.

*1965** -* Beatles' 65 album goes #1 & stays #1 for 9 weeks.

*1969 -* Beatles release "Yellow Submarine" single and its album "Revolver" in the US.

*1972 -* Retired passenger liner Queen Elizabeth destroyed by fire in Hong Kong harbour.

*1976 -* Ringo releases "Oh My My" in UK.

*1979 -* K-Mart pulls Steve Martin's "Let's Get Small" for being in "bad taste".


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 10*

*1642** -* King Charles I & family flee London for Oxford.

*1839** -* Tea from India first arrives in UK.

*1845** -* Poets Elizabeth Barrett & Robert Browning begin corresponding.

*1870 -* John D. Rockefeller incorporates Standard Oil.

*1901** -* Oil discovered in Texas.

*1932** -* "Mickey Mouse" & "Silly Symphony" comics syndicated.

*1949 -* RCA introduces 45 RPM record.

*1951** -* First jet passenger trip made.

*1951 -* UN headquarters opens in Manhattan NY.

*1956** -* Elvis records "Heartbreak Hotel".

*1958** -* Jerry Lee Lewis*'* "Great Balls of Fire" reaches #1 in the UK.

*1967 -* PBS begins as a 70 station network.

*1982 -* NFC Championship "The Catch", Clark TD pass from Montana.

*1990 -* NCAA approves random drug testing for college football players.

*1994** -* Trial begins, of Lorena Bobbitt who cut off her husband's *****.

*1999 -* Fatboy Slim achieves his third UK No.1 single with 'Praise You'.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 11*

*1569** -* First recorded lottery in England is drawn in St Paul's Cathedral.

*1759** -* First American life insurance company incorporated (Philadelphia).

*1765** -* Frisia bans Voltaire's "Traité sur la tolérance".

*1813** -* First pineapples planted in Hawaii.

*1864** -* Charing Cross Station opens in London.

*1879** -* Zulu war against British colonial rule in South Africa begins.

*1919 -* Romania annexes Transylvania.

*1949** -* Snowfall first recorded in Los Angeles.

*1963** -* First discotheque opens, Whiskey-a-go-go in LA.

*1963 -* Beatles release "Please Please Me" & "Ask Me Why".

*1989 -* Kindergarten student caught with loaded handgun at Bronx school.


----------



## omega

*January 11th*

*2015*
Over fourty foreign leaders met in Paris and marched together in response to the terror attacks.


----------



## Vaneyes

omega said:


> *January 11th*
> 
> *2015*
> Over fourty foreign leaders met in Paris and marched together in response to the terror attacks.


Missing, US representation.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 12*

*1773** -* First US public museum established (Charlestown SC).

*1806** -* French evacuate Vienna.

*1816** -* France decrees Bonaparte family excluded from the country forever.

*1820** -* Royal Astronomical Society founded in England.

*1839** -* Anthracite coal first used to smelt iron (Mauch Chunk, PA).

*1866** -* Royal Aeronautical Society is formed in London.

*1895** -* The National Trust is founded in Britain.

*1903** -* Houdini performs at Rembrandt Theater, Amsterdam.

*1906 -* Football rules committee legalizes forward pass.

*1908** -* Long-distance radio message sent from Eiffel Tower for the first time.

*1915** -* House of Reps. rejects proposal to give women right to vote.

*1943** -* Frankfurters replaced by Victory Sausages (mix of meat & soy meal).

*1946 -* NFL champs Cleveland Rams given permission to move to LA.

*1948** -* First Supermarket in UK opens.

*1958 -* NCAA adds 2 point conversion to football scoring.

*1963** -* "Go Away Little Girl" by Steve Lawrence peaks at #1.

*1966** -* "Batman" with Adam West & Burt Ward premieres on ABC-TV.

*1969 -* Super Bowl III: NY Jets upset Baltimore Colts, 16-7 in Miami.

*1970 -* Boeing 747 makes its maiden voyage.

*1971** -* "All in the Family" premieres on CBS, featuring first toilet flush on TV.

*1981 -* "Dynasty" with Joan Collins premieres on ABC-TV.

*1983 -* NCAA creates football Kickoff Classic to begin in August.

*1995 -* OJ Simpson murder trial begins in LA.

*2004** -* Queen Mary 2, makes its maiden voyage.

*2010** -* Haiti earthquake of 7.0 magnitude kills 230,000.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 13*

*1099** -* Crusaders set fire to Mara, Syria.

*1559** -* Elizabeth I crowned Queen of England in Westminster Abbey.

*1630** -* Letters Patent issued to Plymouth Colony.

*1695** -* Jonathan Swift ordained an Anglican priest in Ireland.

*1733** -* James Oglethorpe & 130 English colonists arrive at Charleston, SC.

*1785** -* John Walter publishes first issue of London Times.

*1849** -* Vancouver Island granted to Hudson's Bay Co.

*1854** -* Anthony Foss patents accordion.

*1874** -* Battle between jobless & police in NYC, 100s injuried.

*1888** -* National Geographic Society founded (Washington, DC).

*1895** -* Oscar Wilde's "Ideal Husband," premieres in London.

*1906** -* First radio set advertised (Telimco for $7.50 in Scientific American).

*1915** -* Earthquake in Avezzano, Italy kills 29,800.

*1920** -* NY Times editorial reports rockets can never fly.

*1927** -* US & Mexico battle over oil interests.

*1938** -* The Church of England accepts the theory of evolution.

*1942 -* Henry Ford patents a method of constructing plastic auto bodies.

*1957 -* Wham-O produces the first Frisbee.

*1972** -* Former umpire, now housewife Bernice Gera wins her suit against baseball, initiated on March 15, 1971, to be allowed to umpire.

*1978** -* NASA select its first American women astronauts.

*1987** -* Seven NY Mafia bosses sentenced to 100 years in prison each.

*1989 -* Computers across Britain hit by "Friday the 13th"/Jerusalem virus.

*1991 -* 42 killed in exhibition soccer match in Johannesburg, South Africa.

*2000** -* Microsoft chairman Bill Gates steps aside as chief executive.


----------



## Vaneyes

January 14

*1539** -* Spain annexes Cuba.

*1690** -* Clarinet invented (Nurnberg, Germany).

*1746** -* Bonnie Prince Charlie's army leaves Glasgow.

*1799** -* Eli Whitney receives government contract for 10,000 muskets.

*1932 -* Horse racing legend Eddie Arcaro won his first race.

*1953 -* Yugoslavia elects its first president (Marshal Tito).

*1956 -* Little Richard releases "Tutti Frutti".

*1960 -* US Army promoted Elvis to Sergeant.

*1976** -* "Bionic Woman" with Lindsay Wagner debuts on ABC-TV.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 15*

*708** -* Sisinnius begins his reign as Pope (dies 20 days later).

*1535** -* Henry VIII declares himself head of the Church in England.

*1759** -* British Museum opens in Montague House, London.

*1797** -* First top hat worn (John Etherington of London).

*1861** -* Steam elevator patented by Elisha Otis.

*1889** -* The Coca-Cola Co. (then Pemberton Medicine Co.) is incorporated in Atlanta, GA.

*1915 -* Japan claims economic control of China.

*1919** -* 2 million gallons of molasses flood Boston MA, drowning 21.

*1919 -* Pianist Paderewski becomes first premier of Poland.

*1922** -* Irish Free State forms; Michael Collins becomes first Premier.

*1934** -* 8.4 earthquake in India/Nepal, 10,700 die.

*1934 -* Dillinger is shot several times in a bank robbery. Bullet-proof vest saves him.

*1943 -* Pentagon, world's largest office building is completed.

*1951 -* Supreme Court rule "clear & present danger" of incitement to riot is not protected speech, and can be a cause for arrest.

*1964** -* Baseball agrees to hold a free-agent draft in NYC.

*1965** -* Who releases first album "I Can't Explain".

*1971 -* George Harrison releases "My Sweet Lord".

*1975 -* Space Mountain opens (Disneyland).

*1977** -* Coneheads debut on "Saturday Night Live".

*1992 -* Cleaning woman finds intimate photos of Sarah Ferguson with US man.

*2001** -* Wikipedia goes online.

*2009** -* US Airways flight makes emergency landing on Hudson River (NYC). All survive.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 16*

*1412** -* Medici family is appointed official banker of the Papacy.

*1581** -* English parliament passes laws against Catholicism.

*1793** -* King Louis XVI sentenced to death by the National Convention (French Revolution).

*1919** -* Prohibition ratified by 3/4 of US states.

*1920** -* First assembly of the League of Nations (Paris).

*1936** -* First photo finish camera installed at Hialeah Race track.

*1936 -* Screen Actors Guild incorporates with King Vidor as president.

*1938** -* First jazz concert held at Carnegie Hall (Benny Goodman).

*1952 -* US Standard Board clears Stan Musial to get an $85,000 salary.

*1953 -* Egyptian Premier Gen Naguib disbands all political parties.

*1954** -* "South Pacific" closes at Majestic Theater NYC after 1928 performances.

*1961 -* Russian espionage ring detected in Great Britain.

*1962** -* Shooting begins on "Dr No".

*1966 -* The Met opens in Lincoln Center.

*1980** -* Paul McCartney jailed for 10 days on marijuana possession (Tokyo).

*1981 -* John Lennon releases "Woman" in UK.

*1984 -* Paul & Linda McCartney arrested for marijuana possession (Barbados).

*1985** -* "Playboy" announces end of stapling centerfolds.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 17*

*1377** -* Pope Gregory XI moves the Papacy back to Rome from Avignon.

*1773** -* Capt James Cook becomes first to cross Antarctic Circle.

*1779** -* Captain Cook's last notation in ship's log Discovery.

*1882 -* First Dutch female physician Aletta Jacobs opens office.

*1916 -* Professional Golfer Association (PGA) forms in NYC.

*1920 -* First day of US Prohibition comes into effect (18th amendment).

*1929** -* Popeye makes first appearance, in comic strip "Thimble Theater".

*1948** -* Netherlands & Indonesia agree to a cease fire.

*1972** -* Section of Memphis' Highway 51 South renamed Elvis Presley Blvd.

*1976** -* "I Write the Songs" by Barry Manilow hits #1.

*1982** -* "Cold Sunday", lowest US temps in 100 years.

*1992** -* Sarah Ferguson attends dinner at Everglades Club.

*1994** -* 6.6 Earthquake hits LA, killing 60, $30B in damage.

*1995 -* 7.2 earthquake destroys Kobe Japan (5,372 die).

*1995 -* LA Rams announce that they are moving to St Louis.

*1997** -* NBA suspends Dennis Rodman indefinitely for kicking cameraman.

*1998** -* "Bubba" Clinton faces sexual harassment charges (Paula Jones).

*2007* - Doomsday Clock is set to five minutes to midnight after North Korea nuclear testing.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 18*

*1535** -* Francisco Pizarro founds the city of Lima, Peru.

*1644** -* Perplexed Pilgrims in Boston reported America's first UFO sighting.

*1671** -* Pirate Henry Morgan defeats Spanish defenders, captures Panama.

*1896** -* First demonstration of an X-ray machine in US (NYC).

*1919 -* Bentley Motors Limited is founded.

*1951** -* First use of lie detector in Netherlands.

*1964 -* Plans for World Trade Center announced (NYC).

*1973 -* John Cleese*'s* final episode on "Monty Python's Flying Circus," (BBC).

*1991 -* US acknowledges CIA & US Army paid Noriega $320,000.

*1991 -* Eastern Air Lines goes out of business.

*2008** -* UN announces George Clooney as UN messenger of peace.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 19*

*1746** -* Bonnie Prince Charlies troops occupy Stirling.

*1785** -* First manned balloon flight in Ireland.

*1853** -* Verdi's opera "Il Trovatore," premieres in Rome.

*1903 -* New bicycle race "Tour de France" announced.

*1935 -* Coopers Inc. sells world's first men's briefs in Chicago, calls it the "Jockey".

*1937 -* Howard Hughes sets transcontinental air record (7h28m25s).

*1938** -* General Motors begins mass production of diesel engines.

*1955 -* "Scrabble" debuts on board game market.

*1970 -* UCLA fires Angela Davis for being a communist.

*1977 -* Snow falls in Miami, Florida.

*1991 -* Sgt Slaughter defeats Ultimate Warrior for WWF championship belt.

*1992 -* IBM announces a nearly $5B loss for 1992.

*1992 -* Nature Boy Ric Flair becomes WWF champ at Royal Rumble.

*1992 -* Rowdy Roddy Piper beats Mountie to become WWF Intercontinental Champ.

*2013 -* Lance Armstrong admits to doping in all seven of his Tour de France victories.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 20*

*1502** -* The present location of Rio de Janeiro is first explored.

*1778** -* First American military court martial trial begins (Cambridge, Mass).

*1868** -* Florida constitutional convention meets in Tallahassee.

*1887** -* US Senate approves naval base lease of Pearl Harbor.

*1920 -* The American Civil Liberties Union is founded.

*1921** -* British submarine K5 leaves with man & mouse.

*1930** -* First radio broadcast of "Lone Ranger" (WXYZ-Detroit).

*1936** -* Edward VIII succeeds King George V.

*1945** -* FDR sworn-in for an unprecedented 4th term as US President.

*1949** -* J. Edgar Hoover gives Shirley Temple a tear gas fountain pen.

*1953** -* First US telecast transmitted to Canada from Buffalo NY.

*1961 -* JFK inauguration.

*1964** -* "Meet The Beatles" album released in US.

*1965 -* The Byrds record "Mr Tambourine Man".

*1968** -* US female Figure Skating championship won by Peggy Fleming.

*1969** -* Nixon inauguration.

*1970 -* Super Fight, computer mock championship between Ali & Marciano.

*1987 -* UK Police crack down on soccer hooligans.

*1997** -* Comet Hale-Bopp crosses Mars' orbit.

*1998 -* Rock & Roll Hall of Fame inducts Mama & Papas & Eagles.

*2009** -* Obama inauguration.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 21*

*1522 -* Head inquisitor Adrian Florisz Boeyens elected pope.

*1677** -* First medical publication in America (pamphlet on smallpox), Boston.

*1789** -* First American novel, WH Brown's "Power of Sympathy" is published.

*1793 -* Louis XVI of France is executed by the guillotine in Paris.

*1818** -* Keats writes his poem "On a Lock of Milton's Hair".

*1846** -* First edition of Charles Dickens "Daily News".

*1853** -* Envelope-folding machine patented by Russell Hawes, Worcester, Mass.

*1863** -* City of Dublin leases part of Cattle Market for 100,000 years (10,000 thanks).

*1880** -* First US sewage disposal system separate from storm drains, Memphis, TN.

*1899** -* Opel manufactured its first automobile.

*1903 -* Houdini escapes from Halvemaansteeg police station in Amsterdam.

*1904** -* Janacek's opera "Jenufa" premieres in Brno.

*1908 -* NYC regulation makes it illegal for women to smoke in public.

*1921** -* Italian Communist Party founded at Livorno.

*1922** -* First slalom ski race run, Murren, Switzerland.

*1942 -* Count Basie records "One O'Clock Jump".

*1954 -* USS Nautilus, first nuclear-powered submarine launched (Connecticut).

*1961 -* Portuguese rebels seize cruise ship Santa Maria.

*1968 -* US B-52 bomber with nuclear bomb crashes in Greenland.

*1970** -* PanAm Boeing 747 first flight NY-London.

*1976** -* Concorde, first commercial flights by Britain & France.

*1977 -* Jimmy Carter pardons almost all Vietnam War draft evaders.

*1978** -* Bee Gees "Saturday Night Fever" album goes #1.

*1986** -* 100 participate in Nude Olympics race in Indiana (38°F/3°C).

*1987** -* B.B. King donates his 7,000 records collection to U. of Mississippi.

*1987 -* B.B. King and Muddy Waters inducted into "Rock and Roll Hall of Fame".

*1990 -* John McEnroe, first player to be expelled from Australian Open.

*1994 -* Lorena Bobbitt found temporarily insane when she cut off her husband's *****.

*1998** -* Pope John Paul II visits Cuba.

*2002** -* Canadian Dollar aka "Loonie" sets all-time low against USD (US$0.6179).

*2008** -* Black Monday in worldwide stock markets.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 22*

*1371** -* King Robert II Stuart of Scotland crowned.

*1506** -* The first contingent of 150 Swiss Guards arrive at the Vatican.

*1690** -* Iroquois tribes renew allegiance to British against French.

*1862** -* Confederate government raises premium for volunteers from $10 to $20.

*1879** -* Zulu warriors attack British Army camp in Isandhlwana South Africa.

*1881** -* Ancient Egyptian obelisk "Cleopatra's Needle" erected in Central Park, NYC.

*1889** -* Columbia Phonograph was formed in Washington, D.C.

*1890** -* Jose Marti forms La Liga (Union of Cuban exiles) in NYC.

*1906** -* SS Valencia runs aground on rocks on Vancouver Island,130 killed.

*1946** -* Central Intelligence Agency formed.

*1951 -* Pitcher Fidel Castro is ejected from a baseball game, after hitting a batter.

*1971** -* John Lennon & Yoko Ono record "Power to the People".

*1973** -* Foreman TKOs Frazier in 2 for heavyweight boxing title.

*1976** -* Bank robbery in Beirut nets $20-50 million.

*1980 -* PGA begins a senior golf tour.

*1985 -* Cold wave damages 90% of Florida's citrus crop.

*1988 -* Tyson TKOs Holmes in 4 for heavyweight boxing title.

*2002** -* Kmart, largest US retailer to file for Chapter 11 bankruptcy protection.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 23*

*1265** -* First English Parliament not summoned by monarchy.

*1552** -* Second version of Book of Common Prayer becomes manditory in England.

*1556** -* Shaanxi, deadliest recorded earthquake kills 830,000 (Shensi Province, China).

*1631** -* France & Sweden sign anti-German Treaty of Barwald.

*1668** -* England, Netherlands & Sweden sign Triple Alliance against French.

*1789** -* Georgetown, first US Catholic college founded.

*1849** -* Mrs Elizabeth Blackwell, first woman physician in US.

*1859** -* Mauna Loa volcano in Hawaii begins an eruption that lasts 300 days.

*1862** -* Agoston Haraszthy, first vintner in Sonoma Valley, CA.

*1879** -* US National Archery Association forms (Indians invited?).

*1897** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Abbey Grange".

*1909** -* First radio rescue at sea.

*1912** -* The International Opium Convention is signed at The Hague.

*1948 -* John Huston's "Treasure of Sierra Madre" starring Bogart opens.

*1953 -* NFL Dallas Texans become Baltimore Colts (now Indianapolis Colts).

*1961** -* Supreme Court rules cities & states have right to censor films.

*1964 -* Arthur Miller's "After the Fall" premieres in NYC.

*1969** -* Cream releases their last album "Goodbye".

*1983 -* "A-Team" with Mr T premieres on NBC-TV.

*1983 -* Bjorn Borg announces retirement from tennis.

*1984 -* Hulk Hogan defeats Iron Sheik to become WWF champ.

*1991** -* "Seinfeld" debuts on NBC-TV.

*1996 -* First version of Java program released.

*1998** -* Pope John Paul II condemns US embargo against Cuba.

*2013 -* US armed forces overturns 1994 ban on women serving in combat.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 24*

*41** -* Claudius succeeds his nephew Caligula as Roman Emperor.

*1679** -* King Charles II disbands English parliament.

*1899 -* Rubber heel patented by Humphrey O'Sullivan.

*1901** -* First games played in baseball's American League.

*1908** -* Gen Baden-Powell starts Boy Scouts.

*1927** -* Hitchcock releases his first film, The Pleasure Garden, in England.

*1935** -* First canned beer, "Kruger Cream Ale," is sold in US.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 25*

*1327** -* King Edward III accedes to the English throne.

*1554 -* Founding of São Paulo, Brazil.

*1755** -* Moscow University established on Tatiana Day.

*1802** -* Napoleon elected president of Italian (Cisalpine) Republic.

*1817** -* Rossini's "La Cenerentola" premieres in Rome.

*1835** -* Vincenzo Bellini's opera "I Puritani" premieres in Paris.

*1856** -* Battle of Seattle; skirmish between settlers & Indians.

*1870** -* Soda fountain patented by Gustavus Dows.

*1915** -* Alexander Graham Bell in NY calls Thomas Watson in SF.

*1918** -* Russia declared a republic of Soviets.

*1924** -* First Winter Olympic games open in Chamonix, France.

*1939** -* Earthquake hits Chillan Chile, 10,000 killed.

*1945** -* Topping, Webb & MacPhail purchase NY Yankees for $2.8M.

*1945 -* Grand Rapids, MI, becomes first US city to fluoridate its water.

*1959** -* First commercial jet flight LA to NY (American, $301).

*1964** -* Beatles first US #1, "I Want to Hold your Hand".

*1970** -* Robert Altman's M*A*S*H premieres.

*1972 -* 7' Ohio St. center Luke Witte's face is stomped in game brawl with Minnesota.

*1979 -* First documented case of a robot killing a human in US.

*1993 -* Sears announces end to catalog sales after 97 years.

*2014** -* Li Na defeats Dominika Cibulková to win Australian Open.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 26*

*66** -* Fifth recorded perihelion passage of Halley's Comet.

*1531** -* Lisbon hit by Earthquake; about 30,000 die.

*1666** -* France declares war on England & Munster.

*1784** -* Ben Franklin expresses unhappiness over eagle as America's symbol.

*1790** -* Mozart's "Cosi Fan Tutte" premieres in Vienna.

*1838** -* Tennessee enacts the first prohibition law in the United States.

*1871** -* British Rugby Union forms.

*1875** -* Electric dental drill is patented by George F Green.

*1886** -* Karl Benz patents first auto with burning motor.

*1905** -* Arnold Schoenberg's "Pelleas und Melissande" premieres in Vienna.

*1905 -* World's largest diamond, the 3,106-carat Cullinan, is found in South Africa.

*1907 -* J M Synge's "Playboy of Western World" opens; police are called.

*1910** -* Heavy rains cause floods in Paris.

*1911 -* Richard Strauss's opera "Die Rosenkavalier" premieres, Dresden.

*1920** -* Modigliani's mistress jumps out of a window.

*1939 -* Filming begins on "Gone With the Wind".

*1988** -* "Phantom of the Opera" opens at Majestic Theater NYC for 4,000+ perfs.

*1992 -* Americans with Disabilities Act went into effect.

*1998 -* Bubba says "I did not have sexual relations with that woman, Miss Lewinsky".

*2004 -* A whale explodes in the town of Tainan, Taiwan (bad case of gas).

*2006** -* Western Union discontinues its telegram service.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 27*

*1671** -* Pirate Henry Morgan lands at Panama City.

*1785** -* First US state university chartered, Athens Georgia.

*1918** -* "Tarzan of the Apes", first Tarzan film, premieres at Broadway Theater.

*1948 -* First tape recorder sold.

*1956 -* Elvis releases the single "Heartbreak Hotel".

*1967 -* Beatles sign a nine year worldwide contract with EMI records.

*1970** -* Movie rating system modifies "M" rating to "PG".

*1992 -* Bubba & Genifer Flowers accuse each other of lying over 12-year affair.

*1997** -* "Men Are From Mars, Women Are From Venus" opens at Gershwin NYC.

*2013 -* Joker defeats Andy to win 2013 Australian Open.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 28*

*1099** -* First Crusaders begins siege of Hosn-el-Akrad Syria.

*1547** -* 9-year-old Edward VI succeeds Henry VIII as king of England.

*1807** -* London's Pall Mall is first street lit by gaslight.

*1813** -* Jane Austen's "Pride and Prejudice" is published in the UK.

*1871** -* Paris surrenders to Prussians.

*1878** -* First telephone exchange (New Haven, CT).

*1878 -* Yale Daily News published, first college daily newspaper.

*1887 -* In a snowstorm at Fort Keogh, Montana, the world's largest snowflakes are reported, being 15 inches (38 cm) wide and 8 inches (20 cm) thick.

*1902** -* Carnegie Institute founded in Washington, DC.

*1909** -* US military forces leave Cuba for second time.

*1914 -* Beverly Hills, CA is incorporated.

*1934** -* First US ski tow (rope) begins operation (Woodstock, Vermont).

*1945 -* Swedish ships bring food to starving Netherlands.

*1956** -* Elvis' first appearance on national TV (Dorsey Bros Stage Show).

*1958** -* Lego patent their design of Lego bricks, still compatible with bricks made today.

*1960 -* Goon Show's final episode on BBC.

*1965** -* The Who make their first appearance on British TV.

*1967** -* Rolling Stones release "Let's Spend the Night Together".

*1978** -* "Fantasy Island" premieres on ABC TV.

*1996 -* Australian Open: Boris Becker beats Michael Chang (video attached).


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 29*

*1595** -* Shakespeare's play Romeo and Juliet is probably first performed.

*1732** -* Paris churchyard of Saint-Medard closed after Jansenistic ritual.

*1781** -* Mozart's opera "Idomeneo" premieres, Munich.

*1845** -* Edgar Allen Poe's "Raven" published (NYC).

*1879** -* Custer Battlefield National Monument established (Montana).

*1921** -* Hurricane hits Washington & Oregon.

*1924** -* Ice cream cone rolling machine patented by Carl Taylor (Cleveland).

*1929** -* Seeing Eye Guide Dog organization forms in USA.

*1936** -* First players to Baseball Hall of Fame: Cobb, Ruth, Wagner, Mathewson, Johnson.

*1942** -* First broadcast of Roy Plomley's "Desert Island Discs" on BBC radio.

*1959** -* Walt Disney's "Sleeping Beauty" released.

*1964 -* Kubrick's "Dr Strangelove" premieres.

*1966 -* Snow storm in northeast US kills 165.

*1969** -* Jimi Hendrix & Pete Townshend wage a battle of guitars.

*1978 -* Sweden, first to ban aerosol sprays due to harmful effect on ozone layer.

*1983** -* "Down Under" by Men At Work hit #1 in UK.

*1985 -* Oxford refuses Margaret Thatcher an honorary degree.

*1988 -* United Airlines Boeing 747SP, circles world in 36h54m15s.

*1995** -* Agassi defeats Sampras to win Australian Open (video attached).


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 30*

*1487** -* Bell chimes invented.

*1790** -* Lifeboat first tested at sea, by Mr Greathead, inventor.

*1804** -* Mungo Park leaves England seeking source of Niger River.

*1818** -* John Keats composes his sonnet "When I Have Fears".

*1894** -* Pneumatic hammer patented by Charles King of Detroit.

*1928 -* Eugene O'Neill's "Strange Interlude" premieres in NYC.

*1933** -* "Lone Ranger" begins a 21-year run on ABC radio.

*1946** -* First issue of Franklin Roosevelt dime.

*1951** -* Belgium refuses to allow communists to make speeches on radio.

*1956** -* Elvis records "Blue Suede Shoes".

*1958** -* First 2-way moving sidewalk in service, Dallas TX.

*1968** -* Bobby Goldsboro records his biggest hit, "Honey".

*1969 -* Beatles perform last live gig, a 42-min concert on roof of Apple HQ, London.


----------



## Vaneyes

*January 31*

*876** -* Charles the Fat aka Charles III becomes king of Italy.

*1627** -* Spanish government goes bankrupt.

*1747** -* First VD clinic opens at London Lock Hospital.

*1874** -* Jesse James gang robs train at Gads Hill, Missouri.

*1876** -* US orders all Native Americans to move into reservations.

*1901 -* Chekhov's "Three Sisters" opens at Moscow Art Theater.

*1905** -* First automobile to exceed 100 mph/161 kph, A G MacDonald, Daytona Beach.

*1916** -* Dutch Girl Guides form.

*1928** -* Scotch tape first marketed by 3M Company.

*1929 -* Leon Trotsky expelled from Russia to Turkey.

*1955** -* RCA demonstrates first music synthesizer.

*1964** -* US report "Smoking & Health" connects smoking to lung cancer.

*1970** -* Grateful Dead members busted on LSD charges.

*1975** -* Barry Manilow's "Mandy" goes gold.

*1976** -* "Love Rollercoaster" by Ohio Players hits #1.

*1990 -* First McDonald's in the Soviet Union opens in Moscow, USSR.

*1995** -* Bubba authorizes a $20B loan to Mexico to stabilize its economy.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 1*

*1587** -* QE I of England signs death warrant for Mary Stuart, Queen of Scots.

*1669** -* Louis XIV limits freedom of religion.

*1790** -* Supreme Court convenes for first time (NYC).

*1793** -* France declares war on Great Britain and Netherlands.

*1884** -* Volume 1 of the Oxford English Dictionary, A-Ant, published.

*1893** -* Puccini's Opera "Manon Lescaut," premieres in Turin.

*1896** -* Puccini's Opera "La Boheme," premieres in Turin.

*1898** -* First auto insurance policy in US issued, by Travelers Insurance Co.

*1902** -* China's empress Tzu-hsi forbids binding woman's feet.

*1906** -* First federal penitentiary completed, Leavenworth, Kansas.

*1910** -* First British labour exchange opens.

*1920** -* First commercial armored car introduced (St Paul Minn).

*1929** -* First clean & jerk of 400 lbs (182 kg), Charles Rigoulet, 402½ lbs.

*1935 -* James T Farrell finishes his "Studs Lonigan" trilogy.

*1949 -* RCA releases first single record ever (45 rpm).

*1959** -* Swiss men vote against voting rights for women.

*1968** -* Nixon announces candidacy for president.

*1972** -* First scientific hand-held calculator (HP-35) introduced ($395).

*1978 -* Director Roman Polanski skips bail & fled to France.

*2013 -* Fireworks truck explodes, 26 dead, highway collapses (Henan, China).

*2015* - Super Bowl XLIX, NE Pats beat Seattle Seahawks in a mind-blowing finish, 28 - 24.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 2*

*1536** -* Pedro de Mendoza founds Argentine city of Buenos Aires.

*1653** -* New Amsterdam becomes a city (later NYC).

*1823** -* Rossini's opera "Semiramide" premieres in Venice.

*1892** -* Bottle cap with cork seal patented by William Painter (Baltimore).

*1913 -* NYC's Grand Central Terminal opens.

*1922 -* James Joyce's "Ulysses" published in Paris (1,000 copies).

*1926** -* Three men dance Charleston for 22 hours.

*1931 -* First use of a rocket to deliver mail (Austria).

*1940** -* Sinatra's singing debut in Indianapolis (Tommy Dorsey Orch).

*1949** -* Ben Hogan seriously injured in an auto accident.

*1959** -* Buddy Holly's last performance.

*1962 -* 8 of 9 planets align for first time in 400 years.

*1964** -* GI Joe, debuts as a popular American boy's toy.

*1993** -* Frito Lay pays court ordered $2,500,000 to Tom Wait for using his song.

*2012** -* Cold snap across Europe kills more than 100 people (over 400 people by Feb 8).

*2014** -* Super Bowl XLVIII: Seattle Seahawks defeat Denver Broncos 42-8.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 3*

*1690** -* First paper money in America issued (colony of Mass).

*1743** -* Philadelphia establishes a "pesthouse" to quarantine immigrants.

*1783** -* Spain recognizes US independence.

*1876** -* Albert Spalding starts sporting goods company.

*1882** -* Circus owner PT Barnum buys his world famous elephant Jumbo.

*1916** -* Canada's original Parliament buildings in Ottawa burn down.

*1928** -* Paleoanthropologist Davidson Black reports on his 'Homo erectus' fossils.

*1943** -* Four chaplains drown after giving their life jackets to others.

*1951 -* Tennessee Williams' "Rose Tattoo" premieres in NYC.

*1960 -* Fellini's "La Dolce Vita" premiere in Italy.

*1962 -* JFK bans all trade with Cuba except food & drugs.

*1967** -* "Purple Haze" recorded by Jimi Hendrix.

*1971 -* OPEC's "total embargo" against any company that rejects 55 percent tax rate.

*1986 -* The Pope and Mother Teresa meet in Calcutta.

*1988** -* UK Nurses strike over pay and funding for the NHS.

*1990 -* Jockey Willie Shoemaker (58), retires after 40,350 horse races.

*1992 -* Labor strike at Royal Canadian Mint ends.

*1997** -* Carl Sagan Public Memorial at Ithaca NY.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 4*

*1194** -* 100,000 marks ransom is paid for Richard I.

*1783** -* Worst quake in 8 years kills some 50,000 (Calabria, Italy).

*1849** -* University of Wisconsin begins in one room with 20 students.

*1938 -* Disney's "Snow White and the Seven Dwarfs" is officially released.

*1957** -* First electric portable typewriter placed on sale (Syracuse NY).

*1971 -* British car maker Rolls Royce declared itself bankrupt.

*1977 -* Fleetwood Mac's "Rumours" released.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 5*

*1644** -* First US livestock branding law passed (Connecticut).

*1825** -* Hannah Lord Montague of NY creates first detachable shirt collar.

*1846** -* "Oregon Spectator" is first newspaper to be published on the West Coast.

*1870** -* First motion picture shown to a theater audience (Philadelphia).

*1916** -* Caruso recorded "O Solo Mio" for the Victor Talking Machine Co.

*1921** -* Yankees purchase 20 acres in Bronx for Yankee Stadium.

*1922** -* Reader's Digest magazine first published.

*1927** -* Buster Keaton's movie "The General" released & bombed.

*1940 -* Glenn Miller & his Orchestra record "Tuxedo Junction".

*1953** -* "Peter Pan" by Walt Disney opens at Roxy Theater, NYC.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 6*

*1685** -* Duke of York becomes King James II.

*1778** -* Britain declares war on France.

*1832** -* First appearance of cholera in Edinburgh, Scotland.

*1851** -* Schumann's 3rd Symphony premieres in Dusseldorf.

*1891** -* First great train robbery by Dalton Gang (Southern Pacific #17).

*1911** -* First old-age home opened in Prescott, Arizona.

*1918** -* Britain grants women (30 & over) vote.

*1921** -* "The Kid", starring Charlie Chaplin & Jackie Coogan, released.

*1929** -* Rudy Vallee recorded "Deep Night".

*1948** -* First radio-controlled airplane flown.

*1952** -* QE II succeeds King George VI to the British throne

*1967 -* Ali TKOs Ernie Terrell in 15 for heavyweight boxing title.

*1968** -* Former US President Eisenhower shot a hole-in-one.

*1971** -* First time a golf ball is hit on Moon (Alan Shepard, 6-iron).

*1987** -* No-smoking rules begin in US federal buildings.

*1996** -* Madam Heidi Fleiss begins her 7 year jail sentence.

*2012 -* QE II, 60th anniversary as British monarch.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 7*

*457** -* Leo I becomes emperor of the Byzantine Empire.

*1569** -* King Philip II forms inquistion in South America.

*1812** -* 8.2 earthquake shakes New Madrid, Missouri.

*1882** -* Last bare knuckle champion John L Sullivan KOs Paddy Ryan in Miss.

*1891** -* Great Blizzard of 1891 begins in England.

*1936 -* Felix the Cat, Cartoon Character, appears.

*1960** -* Old handwriting found in at Qumran, near the Dead Sea.

*1964** -* Baskin-Robbins introduces Beatle Nut ice cream.

*1965** -* George Harrison's tonsils removed.

*1969 -* Diane Crump becomes first woman jockey at a major US racetrack (Hialeah).

*1974 -* Mel Brooks' "Blazing Saddles" opens in movie theaters.

*1976 -* World's largest telescope (600 cm) begins operation (USSR).

*1985** -* "New York, New York" became the official anthem of NYC.

*1989 -* Tennis superstar Bjorn Borg, apparently attempts suicide in Milan.

*1999** -* Crown Prince Abdullah becomes the King of Jordan.

*2009** -* Bushfires in Victoria left 173 dead. Worst natural disaster in Australia's history.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 8*

*1600** -* Vatican convicts scholar Giordano Bruno to death.

*1622** -* King James I disbands the English parliament.

*1861** -* Confederate States of America organizes in Montgomery, AL.

*1883** -* Louis Waterman begins experiment to invent the fountain pen.

*1933 -* First flight of all-metal Boeing 247.

*1942 -* Stravinsky's "Danses Concertantes" premieres in Los Angeles.

*1965 -* Supremes release "Stop In the Name of Love".

*1969 -* Meteorite weighing over 1 ton falls in Chihuahua, Mexico.

*1974 -* Ringo releases "You're 16".

*1976 -* "Taxi Driver" starring Robert De Niro is released.

*1977 -* Hustler publisher Larry Flynt sentenced on obscenity charges.

*1984 -* First time 8 people in space.

*1990 -* "60 Minutes'" Andy Rooney suspended by CBS for racial remarks.

*1992** -* "I'm Too Sexy" by Right Said Fred peaks at #1.

*1994** -* Jack Nicholson uses a golf club to attack a car.

*1996 -* Massive Internet collaboration "24 Hours in Cyberspace" takes place.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 9*

*1499** -* France & Venice sign treaty against Milan.

*1674** -* English reconquer NY from Netherlands.

*1788** -* Austria declares war on Russia.

*1822** -* American Indian Society organizes.

*1870** -* US Army establishes US National Weather Service.

*1891** -* First shipment of asparagus arrives in SF from Sacramento.

*1923** -* Soviet Aeroflot airlines forms.

*1963** -* First flight of Boeing 727 jet.

*1964 -* GI Joe character created.

*1969** -* Boeing 747 made its first commercial flight.

*1985** -* Madonna's album "Like a Virgin" goes #1.

*1986 -* Tomb of King Tut's treasurer Maya found in Egypt.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 10*

*60** -* St Paul thought to have been shipwrecked at Malta.

*1535** -* 12 nude anabaptists run through Amsterdam streets.

*1749** -* 10th (final) volume of Fielding's "Tom Jones" is published.

*1794** -* Haydn's 99th Symphony premieres.

*1878 -* Tchaikovsky's 4th Symphony premieres.

*1881** -* Offenbach's "Les Contes d'Hoffman" premieres in Paris.

*1897** -* NY Times begins using slogan "All the News That's Fit to Print".

*1904** -* Japan and Russia declare war.

*1920** -* Baseball outlaws all pitches involving tampering with ball.

*1931** -* New Delhi becomes capital of India.

*1933 -* Delivery of first singing telegram (Postal Telegram Co NYC).

*1940** -* "In The Mood" by Glenn Miller hits #1.

*1942** -* First gold record for selling 1M recs.("Chattanooga Choo Choo", Glenn Miller).

*1946** -* "Lucky" Luciano is deported to Italy, and never returns to US.

*1949** -* Arthur Miller's "Death of a Salesman" opens at Morosco Theater, NYC.

*1954** -* Eisenhower warns against US intervention in Vietnam.

*1961 -* Niagara Falls hydroelectric project begins producing power.

*1968** -* "Spooky" by Classics IV hits #3.

*1972** -* BBC bans "Give Ireland Back to the Irish" by Wings.

*1979** -* "Do Ya Think I'm Sexy?" by Rod Stewart peaks at #1.

*1990** -* 6th Largest wrestling crowd (63,900-Tokyo Dome).

*1997 -* O J Simpson jury reaches decision on $25M in punitive damages.

*2005** -* HRH Charles, announces engagement to Camilla Parker Bowles.

*2013 -* 5 people are killed by a falling lifeboat (cruise ship Thomson Majesty, the Canaries).


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 11*

*660 BC** -* Traditional date for the foundation of Japan by Emperor Jimmu.

*1531** -* Henry VIII recognised as supreme head of Church in England.

*1794** -* First session of US Senate open to the public.

*1809** -* Robert Fulton patents steamboat.

*1814** -* Norway's independence proclaimed.

*1843** -* Verdi's "I Lombardi" premieres in Milan.

*1852** -* First British public female toilet opens (Bedford Street London).

*1858** -* First apparition of the Virgin Mary to 14-year-old Bernadette of Lourdes, France.

*1878** -* First US bicycle club, Boston Bicycle Club.

*1903** -* Bruckner's 9th Symphony premieres in Vienna.

*1922** -* "April Showers" by Al Jolson hits #1.

*1928** -* 2nd Winter Olympic games opens in St Moritz, Switzerland.

*1929 -* Vatican City (world's smallest country) made an enclave of Rome.

*1941** -* First Gold record presented ("Chattanooga Choo Choo", Glenn Miller).

*1942** -* "Archie" comic book debuts.

*1962** -* Beatles record "Please, Please Me".

*1963 -* Julia Child's "The French Chef" premieres.

*1966** -* SF Giant Willie Mays signs highest contract, $130,000 per year.

*1977** -* 20.2-kg lobster caught off Nova Scotia.

*2013** -* Pope Benedict XVI, first pope to resign since 1415.


----------



## Taggart

*1975 *- Margaret Thatcher defeats Edward Heath for leadership of the British Conservative Party

*1990 * - Nelson Mandela released from prison


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 12*

*1130** -* Pope Innocent II elected.

*1502** -* Muslims in Granada forced to convert to Catholicism.

*1624** -* English parliament comes together.

*1771** -* Gustav III becomes the King of Sweden.

*1879** -* First artificial ice rink in North America (Madison Sq Garden, NYC).

*1908 -* NYC to Paris auto race (via Alaska & Siberia). George Schuster wins in 88 days.

*1924** -* Gershwin's "Rhapsody In Blue" premieres at Aeolian Hall, NYC.

*1947 -* Dior presents his first collection, named the "New Look".

*1949 -* Team Canada beats Denmark 47-0 in hockey.

*1950** -* Einstein warns against hydrogen bomb.

*1964** -* Beatles first NYC concert (Carnegie Hall).

*1994** -* 17th Winter Olympic games opens in Lillehammer, Norway.

*1997** -* Fred Goldman says he will settle for a signed murder confession from O J Simpson in lieu of $25M judgement.

*1999** -* Bubba acquitted by the Senate in his impeachment trial.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 13*

*1566** -* St Augustine, Florida founded.

*1633** -* Astronomer Galileo Galilei arrived in Rome for trial.

*1689** -* British Parliament adopts Bill of Rights.

*1777** -* Marquis de Sade arrested without charge, imprisoned in Vincennes fortress.

*1799** -* First US law regulating insurance passed, by Massachusetts.

*1832** -* First appearance of cholera in London.

*1866** -* Jesse James holds up his first bank, Liberty, Missouri ($15,000).

*1867** -* Johann Strauss' "Blue Danube" waltz premieres in Vienna.

*1886** -* Painter Thomas Eakins resigns from Philadelphia Academy of Art after controversy over nude male models in coed art class.

*1959** -* Barbie doll goes on sale.

*1961** -* Sinatra launches Reprise label under Warner Bros Records.

*1971 -* Golfing VP Spiro Agnew hits 2 tee shots into crowd, injuring 2.

*1974 -* Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn is deported from the Soviet Union to Frankfurt.

*1980** -* Apollo Computer incorporated.

*1981** -* Longest sentence published by NY Times-1286 words.

*1990 -* Larry Bird (Celtics) ends NBA free throw streak of 71 games.

*1992 -* Jose Canseco repeatedly rams his Porsche into wife's BMW.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 14*

*1895** -* Oscar Wilde's "Importance of Being Earnest," opens in London.

*1931 -* The original "Dracula", starring Bela Lugosi as the titular vampire, is released.

*1952** -* 6th Olympic winter games open at Oslo, Norway.

*1971 -* Nixon installs secret taping system in White House.

*1978** -* First "micro on a chip" patented by Texas Instruments.

*1988 -* Bobby Allison at 50 becomes oldest driver to win Daytona 500.

*1991 -* "The Silence of the Lambs" is released.

*2015* - Valentine's Day (in a romantic sense, since the 14th century).


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 15*

*399** -* Socrates sentenced to death for corrupting the minds of the youth and of impiety.

*1768** -* First mustard manufactured in America advertised (Philadelphia).

*1882** -* First cargo of frozen meat leaves NZ for Britain, on SS Dunedin.

*1903** -* First Teddy Bear introduced in America, made by Morris & Rose Michtom.

*1906** -* British Labour Party founded.

*1910** -* The Boy Scouts of America founded.

*1913** -* First avant-garde art show in America opens in NYC.

*1932 -* George Burns & Gracie Allen debuted as regulars on "Guy Lombardo Show".

*1939 -* Lillian Hellman's "Little Foxes," premieres in NYC.

*1941** -* Duke Ellington first records "Take the A Train".

*1950 -* Walt Disney's "Cinderella" released.

*1961** -* Entire US figure skating team of 18, dies in Belgian Sabena 707 crash.

*1965** -* Canada replaces Union Jack flag with Maple Leaf.

*1972 -* Sound recordings are granted U.S. federal copyright protection for the first time.

*1978 -* Spinks beats Ali in 15 for heavyweight boxing title.

*1986 -* Ferdinand Marcos wins rigged Philippines presidential election.

*1996 -* Bill Belichick is fired by the Cleveland Browns (36-44).

*2003 -* An estimated eleven million people around the world take to the streets to protest against the looming war with Iraq.

*2005** -* YouTube is launched in the United States.

*2012** -* UK unemployment rate reaches 17 year high of 8.4%.

*2013** -* Over 1,200 people are injured after a meteor breaks up over Chelyabinsk, Russia.

*2013 -* 2012 DA14, an asteroid with a 50m diameter, comes within 27,700km from Earth.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 16*

*374** -* 9th recorded perihelion passage of Halley's Comet.

*600** -* Pope Gregory the Great decree saying "God bless You" is correct for a sneeze.

*1838** -* Kentucky passes law permitting women to attend school under conditions.

*1914** -* First airplane flight from LA to SF.

*1923 -* Howard Carter opens the inner burial chamber of King Tut's tomb.

*1932** -* First patent issued for a tree, to James Markham for a peach tree.

*1937** -* DuPont Corp patents nylon, developed by employee Wallace H Carothers.

*1946 -* First commercially designed helicopter tested, Bridgeport Ct.

*1978** -* First Computer Bulletin Board System (Ward & Randy's CBBS, Chicago).

*1992** -* Former silver Goodyear blimps are now painted yellow & blue.

*1997** -* At 25, Jeff Gordon is youngest winner of Daytona 500.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 17*

*1598** -* Boris Godunov chosen tsar of Russia.

*1817** -* First US city lit by gas (Baltimore).

*1859** -* Verdi's "Un Ballo in maschera" premieres in Napoli.

*1867** -* First ship passes through Suez Canal.

*1876** -* Sardines first canned (Julius Wolff-Eastport, Maine).

*1904** -* Puccini's "Madama Butterfly" premieres in Milan.

*1913** -* First minimum wage law in US takes effect (Oregon).

*1921** -* Arthur Honegger's "Pastorale D'ete" premieres.

*1932** -* Irving Berlin's musical "Face the Music" premieres in NYC.

*1938** -* First public experimental demonstration of Baird color TV (London).

*1958** -* Comic strip "BC" first appears.

*1959** -* First weather satellite launched, Vanguard 2, 9.8 kg.

*1967** -* Beatles release "Penny Lane" & "Strawberry Fields".

*February 18*

*1861** -* Confederate President Jefferson Davis inaugurated at Montgomery, Alabama.

*1885** -* Mark Twain publishes the "Adventures of Huckleberry Finn".

*1900** -* Ajax soccer team forms in Amsterdam.

*1901 -* Winston Churchill makes his maiden speech in the British House of Commons.

*1913** -* Duchamp's "Nude Descending a Staircase" displayed in NYC.

*1927 -* US & Canada begin diplomatic relations.

*1929** -* The first Academy Awards are announced.

*1953 -* Premiere of first 3-D feature film, "Bwana Devil" (NYC).


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 19*

*356** -* Emperor Constantius II shuts all heathen temples.

*1878** -* Thomas Alva Edison patents gramophone (phonograph).

*1910** -* English premiere of Richard Strauss' "Elektra".

*1913** -* First prize inserted into a Cracker Jack box.

*1932** -* William Faulkner completes his novel "Light in August".

*1964** -* UK flies ½ ton of Beatles wigs to the US.

*1969** -* First test flight of Boeing 747 jumbo jet.

*1981** -* George Harrison is ordered to pay ABKCO Music $587,000 for "subconscious plagiarism" "My Sweet Lord" with "He's So Fine".

*1985 -* Mickey Mouse welcomed in China.

*1998 -* US hockey team destroys their rooms at Olympic village in Japan.

*2004** -* Nazi-hunter Simon Wiesenthal is awarded an honorary knighthood.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 20*

*1472** -* Orkney and Shetland are left by Norway to Scotland, due to a dowry payment.

*1547** -* King Edward VI was enthroned following death of Henry VIII.

*1673** -* First recorded wine auction held (London).

*1724** -* Handel's "Giulio Cesare in Egitto" premieres in London.

*1811** -* Austria declares bankruptcy.

*1816** -* Rossini's "Barber of Seville" premieres in Rome.

*1839** -* Congress prohibits dueling in District of Columbia.

*1927** -* Golfers in SC arrested for violating Sabbath.

*1950** -* Dylan Thomas arrives in NYC for his first US poetry reading tour.

*1960** -* Jimi Hendrix plays his first gig.

*1965** -* Beatles record "That Means a Lot".

*1985** -* After defending his WBC flyweight championship, Sot Chitalada's check for $104,000 is stolen by a ringside pickpocket.


----------



## Vesteralen

Vaneyes said:


> *February 20*
> 
> *1965** -* Beatles record "That Means a Lot".


 Had to research that one.


----------



## Vaneyes

Vesteralen said:


> Had to research that one.


It stinks, that's why.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 21*

*1431** -* Joan of Arc's first day of interrogation during her trial for heresy.

*1598** -* Boris Godunov crowned tsar.

*1764** -* John Wilkes thrown out of House of Commons for "Essay on Women".

*1797** -* Trinidad, West Indies, surrenders to British.

*1887** -* First US bacteriology laboratory opens (Brooklyn).

*1903** -* Cornerstone laid for US Army War College, Washington, DC.

*1904** -* National Ski Association forms in Ishpeming, Mich.

*1922 -* Great Britain grants Egypt independence.

*1931** -* Alka Seltzer introduced.

*1947 -* Whipper Billy Watson beats Bill Longson, to become wrestling champ.

*1948** -* NASCAR is incorporated.

*1968 -* Baseball announces a minimum annual salary* of $10,000. Now $507,500.

*1981** -* "Yorkshire Ripper" captured.

*1986 -* Jimmy Connors fined $20,000 & suspended for 10 weeks.

*1988 -* Televangelist Jimmy Swaggert confesses his sins to his congregation.

*1968 $10,000 (1968 US median family income $8,630)

2015 $507,500 (June 2014 US median family income $53,891)


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 22*

*1495** -* French King Charles VIII enters Naples to claim crown.

*1561** -* William of Orange appointed viceroy of Burgundy/Charolais.

*1630** -* Indians introduce pilgrims to popcorn.

*1821** -* Spain sells (east) Florida to United States for $5 million.

*1825** -* Russia & Britain establish Alaska-Canada boundary.

*1876** -* Johns Hopkins University opens.

*1879** -* First 5 & 10 cent store opened by Frank W Woolworth (Utica NY).

*1907** -* First cabs with taxi meters begin operating in London.

*1911** -* Canadian Parliament maintains union with British Empire, while controlling domestic fiscal affairs.

*1920** -* First artificial rabbit used at a dog race track (Emeryville, California).

*1935** -* Airplanes are no longer permitted to fly over the White House.

*1959** -* First Daytona 500 auto race-Lee Petty wins (135.521 MPH).

*1989 -* UK physicist Stephen Hawking calls Star Wars a "deliberate fraud".

*1997 -* Dolly the sheep, world's first cloned mamual (from an adult cell) existence announced by the Roslin Institute in Scotland.

*2006** -* At least six men stage Britain's biggest robbery ever, stealing £53m from a Securitas depot in Tonbridge, Kent.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 23*

*1689** -* Dutch prince William III proclaimed king of England.

*1792** -* Haydn's 94th Symphony premieres.

*1822** -* Boston, Massachusetts, is incorporated as a city.

*1883** -* Alabama becomes 1st US state to enact an antitrust law.

*1886** -* Aluminum manufacturing process developed.

*1887 -* French/Italian Riviera struck by Earthquake; 2,000 die.

*1896** -* Tootsie Roll introduced by Leo Hirshfield.

*1904** -* US acquired control of the Panama Canal Zone for $10 million.

*1940 -* Walt Disney's animated movie "Pinocchio" released.

*1941** -* Plutonium was first produced and isolated by Dr. Glenn T. Seaborg.

*1942** -* Japanese submarine fires on oil refinery in Ellwood, Calif.

*1945 -* US Marines raise flag on Iwo Jima, famous photo and later a statue in the Marine Corps War Memorial.

*1957** -* "Mr Wonderful" closes at Broadway Theater NYC after 383 performances.

*1958 -* 5-time world driving champion Juan Fangio kidnapped by Cuban rebels.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 24*

*1510** -* Pope Julius II excommunicates the republic of Venice.

*1711** -* Handel's "Rinaldo" premieres at Queen's Theatre in London.

*1804** -* London's Drury Lane Theatre (*pic below*) burns to the ground.

*1839 -* Steam shovel patented by William Otis, Philadelphia.

*1909** -* The Hudson Motor Car Company is founded.

*1940** -* Frances Langford records "When You Wish Upon a Star".

*1965** -* Beatles begin filming "Help" in Bahamas.

*1981** -* Prince Charles announces engagement to Lady Diana Spencer.

*1989 -* United Airlines 747 loses parts of roof over Pacific, 9 die.

*2008** -* Castro retires as the President of Cuba after nearly fifty years.

*2014** -* Pope Francis creates a second Secretariat with the power to audit any Vatican agency at any time.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 25*

*1791** -* First Bank of US chartered.

*1836** -* Samuel Colt patents first revolving barrel multishot firearm.

*1837** -* First US electric printing press patented by Thomas Davenport.

*1838** -* London pedestrian walks 20 miles backward then forward in 8 hours.

*1859** -* First use of "insanity plea" to prove innocence.

*1862** -* Congress forms US Bureau of Engraving & Printing.

*1862 -* Paper currency introduced in US by President Abraham Lincoln.

*1879** -* Congress passed first Timberland Protection Act.

*1919** -* League of Nations set up by Paris Treaty.

*1933** -* First aircraft carrier christened, USS Ranger.

*1944** -* US 1st Army completes invasion plan.

*1957** -* Buddy Holly & Crickets record "That'll Be the Day".

*1963** -* Beatles release their first single in US "Please Please Me".

*1964** -* Ali TKOs Liston in 7 for his first world heavyweight championship title.

*1969** -* Beatles begin recording Abbey Road album.

*1982** -* Final episode of "The Lawrence Welk Show" airs.

*1988** -* Springsteen's "Tunnel of Love Tour," begins in Worcester Mass.

*1992 -* Muddy Waters wins Lifetime Achievement Award at the 34th Annual Grammy Awards.

*1998 -* Switzerland's first legal brothel opens in Zurich.

*2013 -* Cuban President Raul Castro announces he will not seek another term in 2018.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 26*

*1797** -* Bank of England issues first £1-note.

*1815** -* Napoleon & 1,200 leave Elba to start 100-day re-conquest of France.

*1869 -* Schubert's Symphony 4, "The Tragic", premieres.

*1891 -* Ibsen's "Hedda Gabler" premieres in Oslo.

*1907** -* Royal Oil & Shell merge to form British Petroleum (BP).

*1907 -* US Congress raised their own salaries to $7,500.

*1912** -* Coal miners strike in Britain (settle on 1st March).

*1917** -* First jazz records recorded - "Dixie Jazz Band One Step" and "Livery Stable Blues" by Original Dixieland Jass Band for the Victor Talking Machine Company.

*1919 -* Congress forms Grand Canyon National Park in Arizona.

*1930 -* First red & green traffic lights installed (Manhattan NYC).

*1938** -* First passenger ship equipped with radar.

*1955 -* First aviator to bail out at supersonic speed-GF Smith.

*1956 -* Poets Sylvia Plath & Ted Hughes meet at a party in Cambridge.

*1987** -* First release of Beatles compact discs.


----------



## Azol

*February 26*

*1875 *- Richard Wetz was born (140 years today!!!)
*1936 *- Johnny Cash was born


----------



## Azol

*February 27*

*1935 *- loveliest Mirella Freni was born!!!


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 27*

*1557** -* First Russian Embassy arrives in London.

*1594** -* Henri IV crowned king of France.

*1678** -* Earl of Shaftesbury freed from Tower of London.

*1827** -* First Mardi Gras celebration in New Orleans.

*1854** -* Schumann saved from suicide attempt in Rhine.

*1874** -* Baseball first played in England at Lord's Cricket Ground.

*1922 -* Supreme Court unanimously upheld woman's right to vote.

*1974** -* "People" magazine begins sales.

*1976** -* Final meeting between Mao & Nixon.

*1991** -* Ben Elton's "Silly Cow" premieres in London.

*1998** -* Apple discontinues development of the Newton computer.

*2012** -* Wikileaks begins disclosing 5M emails from private intelligence company Stratfor.


----------



## Vaneyes

*February 28*

*1646** -* Roger Scott was tried in Mass for sleeping in church.

*1728** -* Handel's "Siroe, re di Persia" premieres in London.

*1749** -* First edition of Fieldings' "Tom Jones" published.

*1759** -* Pope Clement XIII allows Bible to be translated into various languages.

*1844** -* 12-inch gun aboard USS Princeton explodes, killing Secretary of State Abel P. Upshur, Secretary of the Navy Thomas Gilmer, and other high-ranking U.S. federal officials. "A right good omen, that one, maties!"

*1920** -* Ravel's "Le tombeau de Couperin" premieres.

*1925** -* "Tea For Two" by Marion Harris hit #1.

*1939 -* The erroneous word "Dord" is discovered in the Webster's New International Dictionary, Second Edition, prompting an investigation.

*1940 -* Richard Wright's "Native Son" published.

*1943** -* "Porgy & Bess" opens on Broadway with Anne Brown & Todd Duncan.

*1956 -* Forrester issued a patent for computer core memory.

*1960 -* US wins Olympic hockey gold medal by defeating Canada.

*1971 -* 53rd PGA Championship: Jack Nicklaus shoots a 281 at PGA Natl FL, and wins his 2nd golf grand slam.

*1975** -* A major tube train crash at Moorgate station, London kills 43 people.

*1983** -* Final TV episode of "M*A*S*H" airs (CBS); record 125 million watch in the US.

*1997 -* Smokers must prove they are over 18 to purchase cigarettes in US.

*2012** -* Occupy London protesters evicted from St Paul's Cathedral.

*2012 -* Discovery of the largest prehistoric penguin, Kairuku grebneffi, at nearly 5ft tall.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 1*

*1711** -* "The Spectator" begins publishing (London).

*1872** -* Yellowstone becomes world's first national park.

*1928** -* Paul Whiteman & orchestra record "Ol' Man River" for Victor Records.

*1937 -* US Steel raises workers' wages to $5 a day.

*1961** -* Cellist Jacqueline du Prés debut in Wigmore Hall.

*1969 -* NY Yankees' Mickey Mantle retires.

*1970 -* End of US commercial whale hunting.

*1975 -* Eagles' "Best of My Love" reaches #1.

*1977** -* Bank of America adopts the name VISA for their credit cards.

*1985 -* Pentagon accepts theory that atomic war would cause a nuclear winter.

*1989** -* Ben Johnson's coach testifies Johnson began using steroids in 1981.

*2014 -* Obama warns Putin over involvement in Ukraine.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 2*

*1629** -* Charles I dissolves Parliament against opposition, imprisoning 9 members.

*1776** -* Americans begin shelling British troops in Boston.

*1819 -* US passed its first immigration law.

*1899** -* Pres McKinley signs bill creating Mt Rainier Natl Park (5th in US).

*1907 -* Georges Feydeaus' "La Puce à l'Oreille" premieres in Paris.

*1933 -* Most powerful earthquake in 180 years hit Japan.

*1937** -* Mexico nationalizes oil.

*1944** -* 16th Academy Awards - "Casablanca" wins.

*1958** -* First surface crossing of Antarctic continent is completed in 99 days.

*1964** -* Beatles begin filming "Hard Days Night".

*1969 -* Shostakovitch completes his 14th Symphony.

*1983** -* Compact Disc recordings developed by Philips & Sony introduced.

*2014 -* Putin receives unanimous approval from Russia's parliament to send troops to the Ukraine.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 3*

*1746** -* Bonnie Prince Charlie occupies Inverness Castle.

*1812** -* US passes first foreign aid bill (aids Venezuela earthquake vicitims).

*1873 -* Censorship: Congress enacts the Comstock Law, making it illegal to send any "obscene, lewd, or lascivious" books through the mail.

*1875 -* Bizet's "Carmen" premieres (Paris).

*1921** -* Toronto's Dr Banting & Dr Best announce discovery of insulin.

*1931** -* "Star Spangled Banner" officially becomes US national anthem.

*1931 -* Cab Calloway records "Minnie the Moocher" (Jazz's first million seller).

*1956** -* Elvis' first hit in Billboard's top 10: "Heartbreak Hotel".

*1965** -* Temptations' "My Girl" reaches #1.

*1974 -* World's worst air disaster, Turkish DC-10 crashes in Paris (346 die).

*1980 -* For the second time, Trudeau becomes Prime Minister of Canada.

*1992 -* Pres Bush apologizes for raising taxes after pledging not to.


----------



## aajj

March 2nd was also the 50th anniversary of _The Sound of Music._


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> March 2nd was also the 50th anniversary of _The Sound of Music._


And Haydn Man, in particular, was thrilled to hear that.:lol:


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 4*

*1492** -* King James IV of Scotland concludes an alliance with France against England.

*1793 -* George Washington's second inauguration, shortest speech (133 words).

*1837 -* Chicago becomes incorporated as a city.

*1861** -* Confederate States adopt "Stars & Bars" flag (US Civil War).

*1870** -* On command of Louis Riel, Thomas Scott is executed by a firing squad. Riel rejects all appeals and requests to intervene in an attempt to demonstrate to the Canadian government that the Metis must be taken seriously. Riel was executed for treason in 1885.

*1890** -* The Forth Bridge (railway) (1,710 ft) in Scotland is opened by the Prince of Wales.

*1895** -* Mahler Symphony 2 premieres in Berlin.

*1913 -* NY Yankees are first to spring train outside US (Bermuda).

*1921** -* Hot Springs National Park created in Arkansas.

*1924** -* "Happy Birthday To You" published by Claydon Sunny.

*1966 -* John Lennon, says "Beatles are more popular than Jesus".

*1970** -* French submarine "Eurydice" explodes.

*1974 -* Harold Wilson replaces resigning Edward Heath as British premier.

*1977 -* Earthquake in Romania, kills 1,541.

*1985 -* Virtual ban on leaded gas ordered by EPA.

*1995 -* Blind teenage boy receives a 'Bionic Eye' at a Washington Hospital.

*1997 -* President Clinton bans federally funded human cloning research.

*2002** -* Canada bans human embryo cloning but permits government-funded scientists to use embryos left over from fertility treatment or abortions.

*2012 -* Putin wins Russian presidential election amid allegations of voter fraud. Say what?Apart from Adolph and some Romans, this may be the slimiest of politicians ever.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 5*

*1558** -* Smoking tobacco introduced in Europe by Francisco Fernandes.

*1743** -* First US religious journal, The Christian History, published, Boston.

*1807** -* First performance of Beethoven's Symphony 4.

*1841** -* First continuous filibuster in US Senate began, lasting until March 11.

*1856** -* Covent Garden Opera House, London, destroyed by fire.

*1864** -* First track meet between Oxford & Cambridge.

*1868 -* Stapler patented in England by C H Gould.

*1894** -* Seattle authorizes first municipal employment office in US.

*1921 -* The US warns Costa Rica and Panama to settle disputes peacefully.

*1942 -* Shostakovitch's Symphony 7 premieres in Siberia.

*1960** -* Elvis ends 2-year hitch in US Army (see pic).

*1971** -* "Stairway to Heaven" by Led Zeppelin is first played live at Ulster Hall.

*1973** -* NY Yankees pitchers Peterson & Kekich announce they swapped wives.

*1994 -* Singer Grace Slick arrested for pointing a gun at a policeman.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> *March 5*
> 
> *1973** -* NY Yankees pitchers Peterson & Kekich announce they swapped wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They swapped wives, children and dogs.
> 
> Peterson is still with the former Mrs. Kekich.
> Kekich broke up with the former Mrs. Peterson a few years after the "swap."
Click to expand...


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> Vaneyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> *March 5*
> 
> *1973** -* NY Yankees pitchers Peterson & Kekich announce they swapped wives.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They swapped wives, children and dogs.
> 
> Peterson is still with the former Mrs. Kekich.
> Kekich broke up with the former Mrs. Peterson a few years after the "swap."
> 
> 
> 
> haha
> 
> Reminds me of the true story of two golf club couples who swapped. One of the husbands died soon after, and his "widow" wanted her "old husband" back, on the grounds she was "sold" an inferior product. The new exchange didn't take place. Her "old hubby" was happier with his new pairing.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 6*

*1521** -* Magellan discovers Guam.

*1665** -* Philosophical Transactions of Royal Society starts publishing.

*1808** -* First college orchestra in US founded, at Harvard.

*1831** -* Edgar Allen Poe removed from West Point military academy.

*1831 -* Bellini's "La Sonnambula" premieres in Milan.

*1836** -* Battle of the Alamo: William Travis, Jim Bowie, Davy Crockett are among those killed.

*1853** -* Verdi's "La Traviata" premieres in Venice.

*1899** -* "Asprin" (acetylsalicylic acid) patented by Felix Hoffmann at German company Bayer.

*1918** -* US naval boat "Cyclops" disappears in Bermuda Triangle.

*1950** -* Silly Putty invented.

*1964 -* Cassius Clay becomes Muhammad Ali.

*1970** -* Beatles release "Let it Be" in UK.

*1974 -* An Italian loses a record $1,920,000 at roulette in Monte Carlo.

*1995** -* 9th American Comedy Award: Rodney Dangerfield.

*1998** -* First time the British Union Flag is flown over Buckingham Palace.

*2013 -* Microsoft fined €561M by Euro Commission for not providing alternative browsers.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 7*

*1530** -* Henry VIII's divorce request is denied by the Pope. Henry then declares that he, not the Pope, is supreme head of England's church.

*1774** -* British close port of Boston to all commerce.

*1778** -* Capt Cook first sights Oregon coast, at Yaquina Bay.

*1801** -* Massachusetts enacts first state voter registration law.

*1876** -* Alexander Graham Bell patents telephone.

*1933** -* Game of "Monopoly" invented.

*1939 -* Guy Lombardo & Royal Canadians first record "Auld Lang Syne".

*1942 -* First cadets graduated from flying school at Tuskegee.

*1955 -* Mary Martin as "Peter Pan" televised.

*1962** -* Beatles made their broadcasting debut on BBC radio.

*1968** -* BBC broadcasts the news for the first time in color on television.

*1981 -* First homicide at Disneyland, 18 year old is stabbed to death.

*1995 -* NY becomes 38th state to have the death penalty (32 in 2015).

*1996** -* First surface photos of Pluto (photographed by Hubble Space Telescope).


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> aajj said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Vaneyes said:
> 
> 
> 
> *March 5*
> 
> *1973** -* NY Yankees pitchers Peterson & Kekich announce they swapped wives.
> 
> haha
> 
> Reminds me of the true story of two golf club couples who swapped. One of the husbands died soon after, and his "widow" wanted her "old husband" back, on the grounds she was "sold" an inferior product. The new exchange didn't take place. Her "old hubby" was happier with his new pairing.
> 
> 
> 
> Happy ending for two of the four, i suppose. For a moment i thought you'd say he was Mormon and took both women for wives!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 8*

*1702** -* Queen Anne ascends throne upon death of King William III.

*1817** -* The New York Stock Exchange is founded.

*1855** -* First train crosses first US railway suspension bridge, Niagara Falls.

*1894** -* The state of New York enacts the nation's first dog-licensing law.

*1902** -* First performance of Sibelius Symphony 2 (Helsinki).

*1910** -* Baroness Raymonde de Laroche of Paris is first licensed female pilot.

*1913 -* Internal Revenue Service begins to levy & collect income taxes.

*1936** -* The first stock car race is held in Daytona Beach, Florida.

*1958 -* William Faulkner says US school degenerated to become babysitters.

*1972 -* First flight of the Goodyear blimp.

*1974** -* Charles de Gaulle Airport opens in Paris, France.

*1979** -* First extraterrestrial volcano discovered (Jupiter's satellite Io).

*1983 -* IBM releases PC DOS version 2.0.

*2012 -* Toyota recalls 700,000 vehicles over safety concerns.

*2014** -* Malaysia Airlines Flight 370 with 239 people loses contact and disappears, prompting the most expensive search effort in history.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 9*

*1562** -* Kissing in public banned in Naples (punishable by death).

*1842** -* Verdi's opera "Nabucco" premieres in Milan.

*1844** -* Verdi's opera "Hernani" premieres in Venice.

*1858** -* Albert Potts of Philadelphia patents the street mailbox.

*1942** -* Construction of Alaska Highway began.

*1963** -* Beatles began first British tour, supporting Tommy Roe & Chris Montez.

*1975 -* Construction of the Trans-Alaska Pipeline System begins.

*1976** -* First female cadets accepted to West Point Military Academy.

*1984 -* John Lennon single "Borrowed Time" released posthumously.

*2006** -* Liquid water is discovered on Enceladus, the sixth largest moon of Saturn.

*2011** -* Space Shuttle Discovery makes its final landing after 39 flights.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 10*

*1624** -* England declares war on Spain.

*1801** -* First census in Great Britain.

*1959 -* Tennessee Williams' "Sweet Bird of Youth" premieres in NYC.

*1964** -* US reconnaissance plane shot down over East Germany.

*1966** -* 5 time Horse of the Year, Kelso, retires.

*1975 -* Dog spectacles patented in England.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> *March 10*
> 
> *1975 -* Dog spectacles patented in England.


Mr. Peabody was wearing spectacles long before 1975. Hope he got a cut of the profits.


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> Mr. Peabody was wearing spectacles long before 1975. Hope he got a cut of the profits.
> 
> View attachment 66019


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 11*

*1669** -* Volcano Etna in Italy erupts killing 15,000.

*1702** -* First English daily newspaper "Daily Courant" publishes.

*1779** -* US Army Corps of Engineers established.

*1850** -* Woman's Medical College of Penn (first female medical school).

*1851** -* Verdi's "Rigoletto" premieres in Venice.

*1867** -* Verdi's opera "Don Carlos" premieres in Paris.

*1888** -* Great Blizzard of '88 strikes northeastern US.

*1958 -* American B-47 accidentally drops a nuclear bomb 15,000 feet on Mars Bluff, South Carolina; it created a crater 75 feet acrosss, but the nuclear core did not detonate, due to 6 safety catches.

http://io9.com/5904633/in-1958-amer...-nuclear-weapon-on-two-little-girls-playhouse

*1974** -* Mount Etna in Sicily erupted.

*2011** -* An earthquake measuring 9.0 in magnitude strikes 130 km (80 miles) east of Sendai, Japan, triggering a tsunami killing thousands of people. This event also triggered the second largest nuclear accident in history, and one of only two events to be classified as a Level 7 on the International Nuclear Event Scale.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


>


Gah, that's the same face my father would make when the stock market was down!


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 12*

*1054** -* Pope Leo IX escapes captivity and returns to Rome.

*1609** -* Bermuda becomes an English colony.

*1664 -* New Jersey becomes a British colony.

*1737** -* Galileo's body moved to Church of Santa Croce in Florence, Italy.

*1857** -* Verdi's opera "Simon Boccanegra" premieres in Venice.

*1894 -* Coca-Cola is sold in bottles for the first time in Vicksburg, Mississippi.

*1912** -* Girl Guides (Girl Scouts) forms in Savannah, by Juliette Gordon Low.

*1934 -* Hindemith's "Mathis der Maler" premieres in Berlin.

*1954** -* First performance of Schoenberg's "Moses und Aaron" (two acts), in Hamburg.

*1970** -* US lowers voting age from 21 to 18.

*1994** -* Church of England ordains 33 women priests.


----------



## Guest

12 March 2015
Terry Pratchett passed away.

http://www.theguardian.com/books/20...t-author-of-the-discworld-series-dies-aged-66


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 13*

*1639** -* Cambridge College renamed Harvard for clergyman John Harvard.

*1797** -* Cherubini's "Medée" premieres in Paris.

*1925 -* Tennessee makes it unlawful to teach evolution.

*1935** -* Driving tests introduced in Great Britain.

*1965** -* Beatles' "Eight Days a Week" single goes #1.

*1968** -* Beatles release "Lady Madonna" in the UK.

*1986 -* Microsoft has its Initial public offering.

*2012 -* Encyclopaedia Britannica announces that it will no longer publish printed versions.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> March 12
> 
> * 1894 -Coca-Cola is sold in bottles for the first time in Vicksburg, Mississippi. *


Coca-cola contained cocaine until 1903.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 14*

*1489** -* The Queen of Cyprus, Catherine Cornaro, sells her kingdom to Venice.

*1647** -* Thirty Years' War: Bavaria, Cologne, France and Sweden sign the Truce of Ulm.

*1689** -* Scotland dismisses William III & Mary Stuart as king & queen.

*1794** -* Eli Whitney patents the cotton gin machine.

*1812** -* Congress authorizes war bonds to finance War of 1812.

*1864** -* Rossini's "Petite Messe Solennelle" premieres in Paris.

*1901** -* First performance of the complete Bruckner Symphony 6 (Stuttgart).

*1918** -* First concrete ship to cross the Atlantic (Faith) is launched, SF.

*1941 -* Xavier Cugat & orchestra record "Babalu".

*1971 -* The Rolling Stones leave England for France to escape taxes.


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> Coca-cola contained cocaine until 1903.


Snopes investigated...

"How much cocaine was in that 'mere trace' is impossible to say, but we do know that by 1902 it was as little as 1/400 of a grain of cocaine per ounce of syrup. Coca-Cola didn't become completely cocaine-free until 1929, but there was scarcely any of the drug left in the drink by then."

Read more at http://www.snopes.com/cokelore/cocaine.asp#VfSa9ZXCi7xU3e5d.99


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 15*

*44 BC** -* Julius Caesar, Dictator of the Roman Republic, is stabbed to death by Marcus Junius Brutus, Gaius Cassius Longinus, Decimus Junius Brutus and several other Roman senators on the Ides of March.

*1493** -* Christopher Columbus (see pic) returns to Spain after his first New World voyage.

*1744** -* Louis XV declares war on Britain.

*1778** -* Nootka Sound, Vancouver Island discovered by Captain Cook.

*1812** -* First Russian settlement in California, Russian River.

*1827 -* University of Toronto is chartered.

*1887** -* First salaried fish & game warden (William Alden Smith in Michigan).

*1892** -* First escalator patented by inventor Jesse W Reno (NYC).

*1906** -* Britons Rolls, Royce & Johnson form Rolls Royce Ltd.

*1908** -* First performance of Ravel's "Rapsodie Espagnole" (Paris).

*1913 -* Cleveland establishes first small claims court.

*1937** -* First blood bank forms (Chicago).

*1952 -* Greatest 24-hr rainfall begins: 187 cm at La Reunion, Indian Ocean.

*1961** -* South Africa withdraws from British Commonwealth.

*1964** -* LBJ asks for a War on Poverty. I'm still waiting for this.

*1971** -* Chatrooms make their debut on the Internet.

*1972 -* "The Godfather" premieres in New York.

*1977** -* "Eight is Enough" premieres on ABC-TV.

*1988 -* NASA reports accelerated breakdown of ozone layer by CFK (China).

*1999** -* Pluto again becomes outermost planet.

*2013 -* 16 people are killed by a fireworks accident in Tlaxcala, Mexico.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 16*

*1690** -* Louis XIV sends troops to Ireland.

*1830** -* London's re-organised police force (Scotland Yard).

*1850** -* Nathaniel Hawthorne's "Scarlet Letter" published.

*1881** -* Barnum & Bailey Circus debuts (NYC).

*1894** -* Massenet's opera "Thaïs" premieres in Paris.

*1896** -* Premiere of Mahler's "Lieder eines fahrenden Gesellen" (Berlin).

*1910** -* Barney Oldfield breaks existing records at Daytona Beach Road Course (Benz, 131.25mph).

*1915 -* Federal Trade Commission organizes.

*1918** -* Geoffrey O'Hara's "K-K-K-Katy" song published.

*1934** -* Congress passes Migratory Bird Conservation Act.

*1941 -* National Gallery of Art opens in Wash DC.

*1950** -* 1st annual National Book Awards.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 17*

*1756** -* St Patrick's Day first celebrated in NYC at Crown & Thistle Tavern.

*1762** -* First St Patrick's Day parade in NYC.

*1845 -* Rubber band patented by Stephen Perry of London.

*1861** -* Italy declares independence; Kingdom of Italy proclaimed.

*1957** -* Dutch ban on Sunday driving lifted.

*1959 -* Dalai Lama flees Tibet for India.

*1963** -* Bob Cousy plays his last NBA game.

*1972** -* Ringo releases "Back off Bugaloo" in UK.

*1973** -* QE II opens new London Bridge.

*1978 -* Ligeti's "Le Grand Macabre," premieres in Stockholm.

*1987** -* IBM releases PC-DOS version 3.3.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 18*

*37** -* Roman Senate annuls Tiberius' will and proclaims Caligula emperor.

*1532** -* English parliament bans payments by English church to Rome.

*1818** -* Congress approves first pensions for government service.

*1865 -* Congress of Confederate States of America adjourns for last time.

*1882** -* Morgan Earp is assassinated by outlaws while playing billiards in Tombstone.

*1891** -* Britain is linked to the continent by telephone.

*1900** -* Ajax (Amsterdam Football Club) forms.

*1902** -* Caruso becomes first well-known performer to make a record.

*1902 -* Schoenberg's "Verklärte Nacht" premieres in Vienna.

*1904** -* Premiere of Edward Elgar's "In the South (Alassio)", Covent Garden.

*1931** -* First electric shavers go on sale in US (Schick).

*1938 -* Pres Cardena of Mexico nationalizes US & British oil companies.

*1944 -* 2,500 women trample guards & floorwalkers to purchase 1,500 alarm clocks announced for sale in a Chicago Illinois dept store. Lucky they weren't shoes. haha

*1945 -* Maurice "Rocket" Richard becomes the first NHLer to score 50 goals.

*1948 -* Philips begin experimental TV broadcasting.

*1952** -* First plastic lens for cataract patients fitted (Philadelphia).

*1961** -* Poppin' Fresh Pillsbury Dough Boy introduced.

*1965 -* Rolling Stones fined £5 each for public urination. Should've been 10, atleast.

*1966 -* Scott Paper begins selling paper dresses for $1. I like that idea, for some women.

*1967** -* Beatles' "Penny Lane" single goes #1.

*1996** -* For charity, 50,000 swimmers participate in BT Swimathon 1996.

*2003 -* British Sign Language is recognised as an official British language.


----------



## Azol

*March 18*

*1844* - Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov was born

Shouldn't we start a thread "On this day (classical music edition)"?


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> *March 18*
> 
> *1961** -* Poppin' Fresh Pillsbury Dough Boy introduced.


The dough boy - or evil twin - made a memorable cameo in _Ghostbusters_.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 19*

*1628** -* Massachusetts Bay Colony granted land by England.

*1799** -* Haydn's "Die Schopfung" premieres in Vienna.

*1831** -* First US bank robbery (City Bank, NY/$245,000)

*1859** -* Gounod's "Faust" premieres in Paris.

*1918** -* US Congress authorizes time zones & approves daylight saving time.

*1928** -* "Amos & Andy" debuts on radio (NBC Blue Network-WMAQ Chicago).

*1931** -* Nevada legalizes gambling.

*1932** -* Sydney Harbour Bridge is opened.

*1953** -* Tennessee Williams' (see pic) "Camino Real" premieres in NYC.

*1964** -* Sean Connery's first day of shooting on "Goldfinger".

*1969** -* British invade Anguilla.

*1973** -* Dean tells Nixon, "There is a cancer growing on the Presidency."

*1974** -* Jefferson Starship begins first tour.

*1982 -* Falklands War: Argentinian forces land on South Georgia Island, precipitating war with the U.K.

*1987 -* PTL leader Jim Bakker resigns after sex scandal with Jessica Hahn.

*1994 -* Largest omelette (1,383sq ft) made with 160,000 eggs in Yokohama, Japan.

*1997 -* US Supreme Court hears Internet indecency arguments.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 20*

*1345** -* Saturn/Jupiter/Mars-conjunction: thought cause of plague epidemic.

*1525** -* Paris' parliament begins pursuit of protestants.

*1616** -* Walter Raleigh released from Tower of London to seek gold in Guyana.

*1627** -* France & Spain sign accord for fighting protestantism.

*1815** -* Napoleon enters Paris after escape from Elba, begins 100-day rule.

*1861** -* An earthquake completely destroys Mendoza, Argentina.

*1868** -* Jesse James Gang robs bank in Russelville, Kentucky, of $14,000.

*1888** -* Start of the Sherlock Holmes Adventure "A Scandal in Bohemia".

*1944 -* Mount Vesuvius, Italy, explodes.

*1952** -* 24th Academy Awards - "American in Paris" wins.

*1972** -* 19 mountain climbers killed on Japan's Mount Fuji during an avalanche.

*1982 -* Joan Jett & Blackhearts' "I Love Rock 'n' Roll" goes #1.

*1995 -* Beatles song, "Baby It's You", with late John Lennon as lead singer, is released, 1st Fab Four single in more than 30 years.

*1997 -* Liggett admits cigarettes are addictive.

*1999** -* Legoland California, the first and only Legoland outside of Europe, opens in Carlsbad, California.

*2012 -* Disney movie John Carter records one of the largest losses in cinema history with a $200 million dollar write down.


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> *March 20*
> 
> *1995 -* Beatles song, "Baby It's You", with late John Lennon as lead singer, is released, 1st Fab Four single in more than 30 years.
> 
> 1999 - Legoland California, the first and only Legoland outside of Europe, opens in Carlsbad, California.


I think you meant "Real Love."

"Baby, It's You" was a cover of a Shirelles song they recorded for their debut album, _Please Please Me._

Oooo-weeee, i've been to Legoland, i live nearby. It's almost entirely geared to the kiddies but i had a free pass.


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> I think you meant "Real Love."
> 
> *"Baby, It's You"* was a cover of a Shirelles song they recorded for their debut album, _Please Please Me._
> 
> Oooo-weeee, i've been to Legoland, i live nearby. It's almost entirely geared to the kiddies but i had a free pass.


http://www.discogs.com/Beatles-Baby-Its-You/release/2421912


----------



## aajj

Vaneyes said:


> http://www.discogs.com/Beatles-Baby-Its-You/release/2421912


That's what I get for questioning the "on this day" master! :cheers:


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> That's what I get for questioning the "on this day" master! :cheers:


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 21*

*1413** -* Henry V becomes King of England.

*1826** -* LvB's String Quartet No.13 in B-flat major, Op. 130, premiered in Vienna.

*1857** -* Earthquake hits Tokyo; about 107,000 die.

*1859** -* Scottish National Gallery opens in Edinburgh.

*1868** -* First US professional women's club, Sorosis, forms in NYC.

*1957** -* Tennessee Williams' "Orpheus Descending" premieres in NYC.

*1961 -* Beatles first appearance at the Cavern Club, Liverpool (see pics).

*1963** -* Alcatraz federal penitentiary in SF Bay closed.

*1964 -* Beatles' "She Loves You" single goes #1.

*1980** -* On TV show Dallas, J.R. is shot.

*1984 -* Part of Central Park is named Strawberry Fields honoring John Lennon.

*1991 -* Largest wrestling crowd in Japan (64,500) at Tokyo Dome.

*1997 -* Wrestlemania XIII.

*2013 -* A barter dispute loses control and results in 10 people being killed, 20 injured, and 4 mosques being burnt to the ground in Myanmar.

















Cavern Club website:

http://www.cavernclub.org/


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 22*

*1778** -* Captain Cook sights Cape Flattery, in Washington state.

*1903** -* NY Highlanders (Yankees) tickets go on sale.

*1903 -* Niagara Falls runs out of water because of a drought.

*1914** -* World's first airline, St Petersburg/Tampa Airboat Line, begins.

*1923** -* The first radio broadcast of ice hockey is made by Foster Hewitt.

*1934** -* The Masters begins in Augusta, GA.

*1935** -* Blood tests authorized as evidence in court cases (NY).

*1941** -* Grand Coulee Dam in Washington state goes into operation.

*1941 -* Jimmy Stewart is inducted into the Army (as a private), becoming the first major American movie star to wear a military uniform in World War II. Due to his commercial pilot license and college degree, he was soon commissioned as a 2nd Lt. (see pic).

*1944 -* Jimmy Stewart flies his 12th combat mission, leading the 2nd Bomb Wing in an attack on Berlin.

*1946** -* First US rocket to leave the Earth's atmosphere (50 miles up).

*1963** -* Beatles release first album, "Please Please Me".

*1965 -* US confirms its troops used chemical warfare against the Vietcong.

*1968 -* Linda, daughter of LBJ, ordered off SF cable car for eating an ice cream cone.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 23*

*1657** -* France & England form alliance against Spain; England gets Dunkirk.

*1708** -* English pretender to the throne James III lands at Firth of Forth.

*1743** -* Handel*'s* "Messiah" premieres in London.

*1808** -* Napoleon's bro Joseph takes the throne of Spain.

*1839** -* First recorded use of "OK" [oll korrect], Boston Morning Post.

*1858** -* Streetcar patented (E A Gardner of Philadelphia).

*1880** -* Flour rolling mill patented (John Stevens of Wisconsin).

*1881 -* Gas lamp sets fire to Nice France opera house; 70 die.

*1903** -* Wright brothers obtain airplane patent.

*1912** -* Dixie Cup invented.

*1923** -* Frank Silver & Irving Conn release "Yes, We Have No Bananas".

*1929** -* First telephone installed in White House.

*1936** -* Italy, Austria & Hungary sign Pact of Rome.

*1957 -* US army sells last homing pigeons.

*1972** -* Evel Knievel breaks 93 bones after successfully clearing 35 cars (see pics).

*1983** -* "Ronnie Raygun" introduces "Star Wars"-plan (SDI).

*1998** -* 70th Academy Awards - "Titanic" wins.

*2001** -* The Russian Mir space station is disposed of, breaking up in the atmosphere before falling into the southern Pacific Ocean near Fiji. IOW polluting earth with space junk.

*2007 -* After some initial hesitation, Emma Watson signs on to appear as Hermione in the final three Harry Potter films.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 24*

*1545** -* German Parliament opens in Worms.

*1603** -* Scottish King James VI son of Mary Queen of Scots, becomes King James I of England in succession to Elizabeth I, thus joining the English and Scottish crowns.

*1629** -* First game law passed in American colonies, by Virginia.

*1721** -* JS Bach dedicates his Brandenburg Concertos (to the Margrave of Brandenburg-Schwedt).

*1815** -* Handel & Haydn Society of Boston founded.

*1882** -* German scientist Robert Koch discovers bacillus cause of TB.

*1898** -* First automobile sold.

*1900** -* NYC Mayor Robert Anderson Van Wyck breaks ground for a new underground "Rapid Transit Railroad" that would link Manhattan and Brooklyn.

*1906** -* "Census of the British Empire" shows Britain rules 1/5 of the world.

*1910** -* 83°F highest temperature ever recorded in Cleveland in March. Global warming?

*1930 -* Planet Pluto named.

*1937 -* National Gallery of Art established by Congress.

*1947 -* John D. Rockefeller Jr donates NYC East River site to the UN.

*1949** -* 21st Academy Awards*. *Walter & John Huston become first father-and-son team to win.

*1955** -* First seagoing oil drill rig placed in service.

*1960** -* US appeals court rules novel "Lady Chatterly's Lover" not obscene.

*1986** -* 58th Academy Awards. "Out of Africa" wins.

*1991 -* Wrestlemania VII in LA, Hulk Hogan pins Sgt Slaughter. See pic.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 25*

*1** -* Origin of Dionysian Incarnation of the Word.

*421** -* Friday at 12 PM - city of Venice founded.

*1199** -* Richard I, Lion Heart, King o f England, is wounded by a crossbow bolt while fighting France which leads to his death on April 6.

*1306** -* Robert the Bruce crowned Robert I, King of Scots, having killed his rival John Comyn, Lord of Badenoch.

*1609** -* Henry Hudson embarks on an exploration for Dutch East India Co.

*1668** -* First horse race in America takes place.

*1753** -* Voltaire leaves the court of Frederik II of Prussia.

*1807** -* First railway passenger service began in England.

*1811** -* Percy Bysshe Shelley is expelled from the University of Oxford for his publication of the pamphlet The Necessity of Atheism.

*1851** -* Yosemite Valley discovered in California.

*1882** -* First demonstration of pancake making (Dept store in NYC). Obesity begins.

*1905** -* Confederate battle flags captured during the American Civil War are returned to South.

*1916 -* Women are allowed to attend a boxing match.

*1917** -* Canadian ace Billy Bishop claims his first victory, shooting down a Leutnant Theiller.

*1937** -* It is revealed Quaker Oats pays Babe Ruth $25,000 per year for ads.

*1939 -* Billboard Magazine introduces hillbilly (country) music chart.

*1943 -* Jimmy Durante & Garry Moore premiere on radio.

*1946** -* First performance of Stravinsky's "Ebony Concerto".

*1951** -* 5th Tony Awards: Guys & Dolls & Rose Tattoo win.

*1955 -* United States Customs seizes copies of Allen Ginsberg's poem "Howl" as obscene.

*1961 -* Elvis performs live on the USS Arizona.

*1964** -* Britain sets memorial for JFK.

*1966 -* Beatles pose with mutilated dolls & butchered meat for the cover of the "Yesterday & Today" album, It is later pulled. See pic.

*1970** -* Concorde makes its 1st supersonic flight (700 MPH/1,127 KPH).

*1971 -* Tom Jones' "She's a Lady" goes gold.

*1972 -* America's LP "America" goes #1.

*1985** -* 57th Academy Awards - "Amadeus" wins.

*1987** -* Supreme Court rules women/minorities may get jobs if less qualified.

*2013** -* Golfer Tiger Woods returns to his world #1 ranking.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 26*

*1668** -* England takes control of Bombay, India.

*1812** -* Earthquake destroys 90% of Caracas, Venezuela; about 20,000 die.

*1845** -* Joseph Francis, NYC, patents a corrugated sheet-iron lifeboat.

*1852** -* Decree regarding streets of Paris passed.

*1885** -* Eastman Film Co manufactures 1st commercial motion picture film.

*1886** -* First cremation in England.

*1910** -* US forbid immigration to criminals, anarchists, paupers & the sick.

*1916** -* Birdman of Alcatraz receives solitary.

*1926 -* The first lip-reading tournament held in America.

*1934** -* Driving tests introduced in Britain.

*1953** -* Dr Jonas Salk announces vaccine to prevent polio.

*1955** -* "Ballad of Davy Crockett" becomes the #1 record in US.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 27*

*1625** -* Charles I, King Of England, Scotland & Ireland, ascends English throne.

*1668** -* English king Charles II gives Bombay to East India Company.

*1790** -* The modern shoestring (string and shoe holes) invented in England.

*1808** -* Haydn's "Die Schopfung" premieres in Vienna.

*1841** -* First US steam fire engine tested, NYC.

*1848** -* John Parker Paynard originates medicated adhesive plaster.

*1849** -* Joseph Couch patents steam-powered percussion rock drill.

*1866** -* Andrew Rankin patents the urinal.

*1912** -* First Japanese cherry blossom trees planted in Wash DC.

*1914** -* First successful blood transfusion (in Brussels).

*1915** -* Typhoid Mary [Mary Mallon] is arrested and returned to quarantine on North Brother Island, New York after spending five years evading health authorities and causing several further outbreaks of typhoid. See pics.

*1924** -* Canada recognizes USSR.

*1945 -* Ella Fitzgerald & Delta Rhythm Boys record "It's Only a Paper Moon".

*1948 -* Just 11 days after being released from prison, Billie Holiday plays in front of a sold-out crowd at Carnegie Hall. Practice, practice, practice.

*1952 -* "Singin' in the Rain", a musical comedy starring Gene Kelly is released.

*1957** -* 29th Academy Awards - "Around World in 80 Days" wins.

*1958** -* CBS Labs announce new stereophonic records.

*1958** -* Havana Hilton opens.

*1964** -* First true Pirate Radio station, Radio Caroline (England).

*1964 -* Earthquake strikes Alaska, 8.4 on Richter scale, 118 die.

*1966** -* Anti Vietnam war demonstrations in US, Europe & Australia. "What the world needs now is love, sweet love."

*1970** -* Ringo releases his first solo album "Sentimental Journey".

*1973 -* 45th Academy Awards - "Godfather" wins.

*1980 -* Mount St Helens becomes active after 123 years.

*1981** -* John Lennon single "Watching the Wheels" released posthumously in UK.

*1988 -* Wrestlemania IV at Trump Plaza, "Macho Man" Savage pins Ted Dibiase.

Typhoid Mary, 1907 and 1915 (47 deaths). The repeat offender was jailed for life, dying in 1938.










Modern Typhoid Mary (2011), a Marvel Legends action figure.


----------



## Azol

*March 28*

1942 - HAPPY BIRTHDAY SAMUEL RAMEY!


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 28*

*37** -* Roman Emperor Caligula accepts the titles of the Principate, entitled to him by the Senate.

*845** -* Paris is sacked by Viking raiders, probably under Ragnar Lodbrok, who collects a huge ransom in exchange for leaving.

*1794** -* Louvre opens to the public (although officially opened since August).

*1845** -* Mexico drops diplomatic relations with US.

*1885** -* US Salvation Army officially organized.

*1891** -* First world weightlifting championship held (London). See pic.

*1917 -* Puccini's "La Rondine" premieres in Monte Carlo.

*1960 -* Scotch whisky factory explodes, burying 20 fire fighters (Glasgow, Scotland).

*1964 -* 9.2 earthquake shakes Prince William Sound, Alaska.

*1995** -* Julia Roberts & Lyle Lovette split-up.

E. Lawrence Levy, England, first World Weightlifting Champion (1891).


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 29*

*1673** -* English King Charles II accepts Test Act: Roman Catholics excluded from public functions.

*1795** -* LvB (24) debuts as pianist in Vienna.

*1827** -* 20,000 attend LvB's burial in Vienna.

*1848** -* Niagara Falls stops flowing for 30 hours due to an ice jam.

*1871** -* Royal Albert Hall opened by Queen Victoria in London.

*1941** -* First performance of Britten "Sinfonia da Requiem" (NYPO/Barbirolli, Carnegie Hall).

*1945 -* Movie star Jimmy Stewart is promoted to full colonel, one of the few Americans to rise from private to colonel in four years.

*1959** -* "Some Like it Hot" with Monroe, Lemmon, Curtis premieres.

*1976 -* 48th Academy Awards - "One Flew over the Cuckoo's Nest" wins.

*1982** -* 2nd Golden Raspberry Awards: Mommie Dearest wins.

*1986** -* Beatles records officially go on sale in Russia.

*1987 -* Wrestlemania III. 93,173 watch Hulk Hogan beat Andre the Giant R.I.P. See pic.


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 30*

*1778** -* Playwright Voltaire crowned with laurel wreath.

*1822** -* Congress combined East & West Florida into Florida Territory.

*1858** -* Pencil with attached eraser patented (Hyman L Lipman of Philadelphia).

*1867** -* US buys Alaska from Russia for $7,200,000 (2 cents an acre - Seward's Folly).

*1870 -* Texas becomes last confederate state readmitted to Union.

*1944** -* 781 British bombers attack Nuremberg.

*1953** -* Einstein announces revised unified field theory.

*1967** -* Cover picture of Beatles "Sgt Pepper's" is photographed.

*1970 -* Miles Davis "Bitches Brew" released.

*1992** -* 64th Academy Awards - "Silence of the Lambs" wins. See video.

*2012 -* Mastercard and Visa announce a massive breach in security with over ten million compromised credit card numbers.

Opening to 64th "Oscars"...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=a9cERvUX6sE#t=17


----------



## Vaneyes

*March 31*

*1084** -* Anti-pope Clemens crowns German King Hendrik IV as Holy Roman Emperor.

*1504** -* France & Spain sign ceasefire.

*1547** -* Henry II succeeds Francois I as king of France.

*1651** -* Great earthquake at Cuzco Peru.

*1667** -* France & England sign anti-Dutch military accord.

*1814** -* Forces allied against Napoleon capture Paris.

*1841** -* First performance of Bob Schumann's Symphony 1.

*1850** -* US population hits 23,191,876.

*1883** -* First performance of Franck's "Le Chasseur Maudit".

*1909 -* Gustav Mahler first conducts NYPO.

*1916** -* Dutch government ends all military engagements.

*1921** -* British coal miners goes on strike.

*1923** -* First dance marathon-NYC-Alma Cummings sets record of 27 hrs.

*1932 -* Ford publicly unveils its V-8 engine.

*1939 -* "The Hound of Baskervilles", starring Basil Rathbone is released.

*1945 -* Tennessee Williams' "Glass Menagerie" premieres in NYC.

*1949** -* Newfoundland becomes Canada's 10th province.

*1954** -* US Air Force Academy in Colorado Springs established.

*1963** -* LA ends streetcar service after 90 years.

*1972** -* Official Beatles Fan Club closes down.

*1978** -* Red Rum wins third consecutive Grand National & retires. See pic.

*1985 -* Wrestlemania I at Madison Square Garden NYC. Hulk Hogan & Mr T beat Piper & Orndorf.

*2008** -* Aloha Airlines permanently ends passenger service.

Red Rum


----------



## Taggart

March 31










Eiffel Tower opens in Paris.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 1*

*1318** -* Berwick-upon-Tweed is captured by the Scottish from the English.

*1693** -* Cotton Mather's four-day-old son dies, and witchcraft is blamed.

*1748** -* Ruins of Pompeii found.

*1803** -* French law rules the use of intention.

*1853** -* Cincinnati became 1st US city to pay fire fighters a regular salary.

*1857** -* Herman Melville publishes The Confidence-Man.

*1866** -* US Congress rejects presidential veto, giving all equal rights in US.

*1867 -* International Exhibition opens in Paris.

*1889** -* First dishwashing machine marketed (Chicago).

*1891 -* Painter Gauguin leaves Marseille for Tahiti. See pic.

*1891 -* The Wrigley Company is founded in Chicago, Illinois.

*1924 -* The Royal Canadian Air Force is formed.

*1927** -* First automatic record changer introduced by His Master's Voice.

*1929 -* Louie Marx introduces Yo-Yo. Ma would come later.

*1929 -* Luis Buñuel releases "Un Chien Andalou" 24-minute film.

*1930** -* "Blue Angel" starring Marlene Dietrich premieres in America.

*1936 -* "Lucky" Luciano is arrested in Arkansas on a criminal warrant from New York.

*1946 -* Weight Watchers forms.

*1960 -* First weather satellite launched (TIROS 1).

*1969** -* Royal Canadian Mint formally forms as a Crown Corporation.

*1970 -* John & Yoko release hoax, they are having dual sex change operations.

*1971** -* US/Canada ISIS 2 launched to study ionosphere.

*1973 -* Japan allows its citizens to own gold.

*1973 -* John & Yoko form a new country with no laws or boundaries, called Nutopia. Its national anthem is silence.

*1976** -* Wozniak & Jobs found Apple Computer.

*1986 -* US submarine Nathaniel Green runs aground in Irish Sea.

*1990 -* CBS fires sportscaster Brent Mussburger. Unfortunately, he rebounds with a long career at ABC/ESPN.

*1990 -* Wrestlemania VI, 67,678 in Toronto, Ultimate Warrior beats Hulk Hogan.

*1991 -* US Supreme Court rules jurors cannot be barred from serving due to race. Fortunately, for double-murderer OJ Simpson three years later.

*1997** -* 69 year old Gordie Howe begins playing AHL game with Syracuse Crunch.

*2001 -* Same-sex marriage becomes legal in the Netherlands - first country in the world.

*2002 -* The Netherlands legalizes euthanasia, becoming the first nation in the world to do so.

*2004** -* Google introduces Gmail: the launch is met with scepticism on account of the launch date.

*2013 -* The world's first smelling TV screen is unveiled in Japan. As if we needed one sometimes.

D'où venons-nous? Que sommes-nous? Où allons-nous? - Paul Gauguin, 1897


----------



## aajj

Yesterday was announced that the inventor of the 'pet rock' died. His death would've been more appropriate on April Fool's Day.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/01/us/gary-dahl-inventor-of-the-pet-rock-dies-at-78.html?_r=0


----------



## Vaneyes

aajj said:


> Yesterday was announced that the inventor of the 'pet rock' died. His death would've been more appropriate on April Fool's Day.
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2015/04/01/us/gary-dahl-inventor-of-the-pet-rock-dies-at-78.html?_r=0


I thought his cause of death might be kidney stones.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 2*

*1513** -* Florida discovered, claimed for Spain by Ponce de Leon.

*1745** -* Austria & Bavaria sign peace.

*1800** -* First performance of LvB Symphony 1.

*1860** -* First Italian Parliament met at Turin.

*1884** -* London prison for debtors closed.

*1902** -* First motion picture theater opens (LA).

*1912 -* Titanic undergoes sea trials under its own power.

*1921** -* Albert Einstein lectures in New York City on his new "Theory of Relativity".

*1931** -* Teenage girl strikes out Babe Ruth & Lou Gehrig in an exhibition game in Chattanooga, Tennessee.

*1944 -* Shostakovitch Symphony 8 premieres in NY.

*1968 -* Kubrick's "2001: A Spacey Odyssey" is released.

*1970 -* Qatar gains independence from Britain.

*1972 -* Tennessee Williams' "Small Craft Warnings" premieres in NYC.

*1977** -* Fleetwood Mac's "Rumours" album goes to #1.

*1978 -* Velcro first sold.

*1978 -* CBS premiere of prime time soap "Dallas". See pic.

*1987 -* IBM introduces PS/2 & OS/2.

*1989 -* Wrestlemania V at Trump Plaza, Hulk Hogan beats "Macho Man" Savage.

*1992 -* John Gotti found guilty of five murders (Paul Castellano, Thomas Bilotti, Robert DiBernardo, Liborio Milito and Louis Dibono), conspiracy to murder Gaetano "Corky" Vastola, loansharking, illegal gambling, obstruction of justice, bribery and tax evasion.

*1995 -* Wrestlemania XI in Conn-Lawrence Taylor defeats Bam Bam Bigelow.

*2013 -* Eurozone unemployment reaches a high of 12%.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 3*

*1926** -* First performance of Sibelius Symphony 7.

*1933** -* First airplane flight over Mt Everest.

*1948** -* First US figure skating championships held.

*1955 -* Night express train in Guadalajara derails, killing 300.

*1957** -* Samuel Beckett's "Endgame" premieres in London.

*1958 -* Fidel Castro's rebels attacked Havana.

*1964** -* Beatles hold top six spots on Sydney Australia record charts.

*1973** -* The first portable cell phone call is made in NYC.

*1974 -* Gold hits record $197 an ounce in Paris.

*1981** -* Arnie Boldt of Saskatchewan jumped 6' 8.25," with one leg.

*1986 -* US national debt hits $2,000,000,000,000. See current below.

*1987 -* Duchess of Windsor's jewels auctioned for £31,380,197.

*2012** -* Spanish unemployment reaches record high, youth unemployment stands at 50%.

US National Debt Clock:

http://www.brillig.com/debt_clock/


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 4*

*1460** -* University of Basle in Swizerland forms.

*1686** -* English king James II publishes Declaration of Indulgence.

*1850** -* City of Los Angeles incorporated.

*1870** -* Golden Gate Park forms by City Order #800.

*1896** -* Announcement of Gold in Yukon.

*1902** -* Cecil Rhodes scholarship fund forms with $10 million.

*1905** -* Earthquake in Kangra India, kills 20,000.

*1918 -* Food riot in Amsterdam.

*1932 -* Vitamin C 1st isolated, CC King, U. of Pittsburgh.

*1947 -* Largest group of sunspots on record. See pic.

*1955** -* British government signs military treaty with Iraq.

*1960** -* 32nd Academy Awards - "Ben-Hur" wins.

*1964 -* Beatles "Can't Buy Me Love" single goes #1.

*1968** -* MLK Jr. assassinated in Memphis, Tennessee.

*1972** -* First electric power plant fueled by garbage begins operating.

*1974** -* Hank Aaron ties Babe Ruth home-run record (714).

*1975 -* Microsoft is founded as a partnership between Bill Gates and Paul Allen.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 5*

*456** -* St. Patrick returns to Ireland as a missionary bishop.

*1621** -* Mayflower sails from Plymouth on a return trip to England.

*1762** -* British take Grenada, West Indies, from French.

*1768** -* First US Chamber of Commerce forms (NYC).

*1803** -* First performance of LvB Symphony 2.

*1814** -* Netherlands Bank issues its first banknotes.

*1874** -* Johann Strauss Jr's "Die Fledermaus" premieres in Vienna.

*1879** -* Chile declares war on Bolivia and Peru, starting the War of the Pacific.

*1889** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Copper Beeches".

*1894 -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Empty House".

*1895** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of 3 Students".

*1902** -* Maurice Ravel "Pavane pour une infante defunte" premieres in Paris.

*1923** -* Firestone put their inflatable tires into production.

*1954** -* Elvis records his debut single "That's Alright".

*1958** -* Ripple Rock, an underwater threat to navigation, is destroyed in one of the largest non-nuclear controlled explosions of the time (Seymour Narrows, British Columbia). See YT link below.

*1963** -* Beatles receive their first silver disc (Please Please Me).

*1965 -* Lava Lamp Day celebrated.

*1971 -* Mount Etna erupts in Sicily Italy.

*1974 -* Then tallest building, World Trade Center opens in NYC (110 stories).

*1976 -* Tom Stoppard's "Dirty Linen" premieres in London.

*1983** -* France throws out 47 Soviet diplomats.

*1986** -* Record for a throw-and-return boomerang toss is set (121m).

*1987 -* Great Gretzky wins 7th straight NHL scoring title.

*1992 -* Wrestlemania VIII, 62,167 at Hoosier Dome, Hulk Hogan DQs Sid Justice.

*1992 -* Several hundred-thousand abortion rights demonstrators march in Washington, D.C.

*1994** -* "Jackie Mason Politically Incorrect" opens at Golden NYC for 347 perfs.

*2015* - Happy Easter.

Ripple Rock Explosion (1958):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=xOh20xpFmZI#t=78


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 6*

*46 BC** -* Julius Caesar defeats Caecilius Metellus Scipio and Marcus Porcius.

*1106** -* Fire in Venice.

*1327** -* Italian poet Petrarch first sets eyes on his beloved Laura. See pic.

*1667** -* An earthquake devastates Dubrovnik, then an independent city-state.

*1672** -* France declares war on Netherlands.

*1722** -* Peter the Great, Tsar of Russia, ends tax on men with beards.

*1808** -* John Jacob Astor incorporates the American Fur Company.

*1869** -* First plastic, Celluloid, patented.

*1883** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Speckled Band".

*1886** -* City of Vancouver BC incorporated.

*1889** -* George Eastman places Kodak Camera on sale for first time.

*1896** -* First modern Olympic games open in Athens Greece.

*1906** -* First animated cartoon copyrighted.

*1912** -* Electric starter first appeared in cars.

*1924** -* Four planes leave Seattle on first successful around-the-world flight.

*1925** -* First film shown on an airplane (British Air).

*1930 -* Hostess Twinkies invented by bakery executive James Dewar.

*1931 -* First broadcast of "Little Orphan Annie" on NBC-radio.

*1938** -* Teflon invented by Roy J Plunkett.

*1954 -* TV Dinner was first put on sale by Swanson & Sons.

*1955 -* Yemen: failed coup by Abdullah Seif el-Islam.

*1957** -* NYC ends trolley car service.

*1968 -* Gunpowder stocks at a sporting-goods store explode, killing 43 (Virginia).

*1977** -* Judge rules Beatles 1962 Hamburg album can be released.

*1980 -* Post It Notes, introduced.

*1984 -* First time 11 people in space.

*1986 -* Soccer ball juggled non-stop for 14:14 hours.

*1992 -* Microsoft announced Windows 3.1, upgrading Windows 3.0.

*2012** -* US F-18 Hornet crashes into side of apartment building in Virginia with no fatalities.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 7*

*30** -* Scholars' estimate of Jesus' crucifixion by Roman troops in Jerusalem.

*451** -* Attila's Huns plunder Metz.

*1724** -* JS Bach's "John Passion" premieres in Leipzig.

*1739** -* Dick Turpin executed in England for horse stealing.

*1805** -* Premiere of LvB "Eroica" (conducted by hisself).

*1818** -* General Andrew Jackson conquers St Marks FL from Seminole indians.

*1827** -* English chemist John Walker invents wooden matches.

*1888** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Yellow Face".

*1902** -* Texas Oil Company (Texaco) forms.

*1906 -* Mount Vesuvius erupts and devastates Naples.

*1917** -* De Falla's ballet "El Sombrero de tres Picos" premieres in Madrid.

*1923** -* First brain tumor operation under local anesthetic performed (Beth Israel Hospital in NYC) by Dr K Winfield Ney.

*1933 -* University Bridge, Seattle opens for traffic.

*1949** -* "South Pacific" opens at Majestic Theater NYC for 1928 performances.

*1959** -* Oklahoma ends prohibition, after 51 years.

*1964** -* IBM announces the System/360.

*1966** -* US recovers lost H-bomb from Mediterranean floor.

*1969 -* Supreme Court strikes down laws prohibiting private possession of obscene material.

*1969 -* The Internet's symbolic birth date: publication of RFC 1.

*1970 -* 42nd Academy Awards - "Midnight Cowboy" wins.

*1979** -* Henri La Mothe dives 28' into 12 3/8" of water.

*1981 -* Willem Klein mentally extracts 13th root of a 100-digit # in 29 sec.

*1983 -* Oldest human skeleton, aged 80,000 years, discovered in Egypt.

*1986** -* Wrestlemania II, Hulk Hogan beats King Kong Bundy.

*1990 -* Farm Aid IV concert.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 8*

*1093** -* The new Winchester Cathedral is dedicated by Walkelin.

*1781** -* Premiere of Mozart Violin Sonata K379.

*1820** -* The Venus de Milo is discovered on the Aegean island of Melos. See pic.

*1869** -* American Museum of Natural History opens (NYC).

*1876** -* Ponchielli's "La Gioconda" premieres in Milan.

*1916** -* Norway approves active & passive female suffrage.

*1931** -* "White Horse Inn" opens in London.

*1935 -* Bartok String Quartet 5 premieres in Wash DC.

*1961 -* British liner "Dara" explodes in Persian Gulf, kills 236.

*1963** -* 35th Academy Awards - "Lawrence of Arabia" wins.

*1971** -* First legal off-track betting system begins (OTB-New York).

*1975** -* 47th Academy Awards - "Godfather II" wins.

*1992 -* After 151 years, Britain's "Punch Magazine" final issue.

*1994 -* Smoking banned in Pentagon & all US military bases.

*1997** -* Microsoft Corp releases Internet Explorer 4.0.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 9*

*1413** -* Henry V is crowned King of England.

*1454** -* Milan and Venice sign peace of Lodi.

*1667** -* First public art exhibition (Palais-Royale, Paris).

*1838** -* UK National Gallery re-opens in Trafalgar Square, London.

*1869** -* Hudson Bay Company cedes its territory to Canada.

*1894** -* First performance of Bruckner Symphony 5, in Graz.

*1923** -* Sean O'Casey's "Shadow of a Gunman" premieres in Dublin.

*1928 -* Mae West's NYC debut in a daring new play "Diamond Lil". See pic.

*1945 -* NFL requires players to wear long stockings.

*1950 -* Bob Hope's first TV appearance.

*1963** -* Winston Churchill becomes first honorary US citizen.

*1965** -* Beatles "Ticket to Ride" is released in UK.

*1967 -* Boeing 737 maiden flight.

*1971** -* Ringo releases "It Don't Come Easy" in UK.

*1986** -* "Dallas" announces it will revive killed Bobby Ewing character.

*1989 -* Mike Tyson strikes a parking attendant when asked to move his car.

*1990 -* World's largest bunny hop at Radio City Music Hall (NYC).

*2002** -* Funeral of Queen Mother at Westminster Abbey. A million line the streets.

*2013 -* French Senate approves a bill for same-sex marriage.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 10*

*1710** -* The first law regulating copyright is issued in Great Britain.

*1790** -* US Patent system forms.

*1825** -* First hotel in Hawaii opens.

*1841** -* New York Tribune begins publishing under editor Horace Greeley.

*1849** -* Safety pin patented by Walter Hunt (NYC); sold rights for $400.

*1858** -* "Big Ben", a 13.76 tonne bell, is recast in the Tower of Westminster.

*1866** -* American Society for Prevention of Cruelty to Animals (ASPCA) forms.

*1868** -* First performance of Brahms "German Requiem".

*1877** -* First human cannonball act performed in London.

*1924** -* Tubular steel golf club shafts approved for championship play.

*1925 -* Scribners publishes "The Great Gatsby" by F Scott Fitzgerald.

*1930 -* Synthetic rubber first produced.

*1935** -* RVW Symphony 4 premieres in London.

*1953** -* "House of Wax", first 3-D movie, released (NYC).

*1955 -* Dr Jonas Salk successfully tests Polio vaccine.

*1963** -* USS Thresher, a nuclear powered submarine, sinks 220 miles east of Boston.

*1967** -* 39th Academy Awards - "Man For All Seasons" wins.

*1968 -* 40th Academy Awards - "In the Heat of the Night" wins. See pic.

*1989 -* Intel corp announces shipment of 80-486 chip.

*1995 -* NYC bans smoking in all restaurants that seat 35 or more.

*2012 -* Apple Inc claims a value of $600 billion making it the largest company by market capitalization in the world.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 11*

*1471** -* King Edward IV of England conquers London from Henry VI.

*1564** -* England & France sign Peace of Troyes.

*1689** -* William III & Mary II crowned as joint rulers of Britain.

*1775** -* The last execution for witchcraft in Germany takes place.

*1814** -* Napoleon abdicates unconditionally; he is exiled to Elba.

*1888** -* The Concertgebouw in Amsterdam is inaugurated.

*1890** -* Ellis Island, New York, designated as an immigration station.

*1900** -* US Navy's first submarine made its debut.

*1912** -* RMS Titanic leaves Queenstown, Ireland for NYC.

*1914** -* George Bernard Shaw's "Pygmalion" premieres.

*1950** -* Prince Rainier III becomes ruler of Monaco.

*1957 -* Ryan X-13 Vertijet becomes first jet to take-off & land vertically.

*1961 -* Bob Dylan makes his first appearance at Folk City, Greenwich Village.

*1967 -* Tom Stoppard's "Rosencrantz & Guildenstern are Dead" premieres.

*1970 -* Beatles "Let It Be" single goes #1.

*1976 -* The Apple I is created.

*1992 -* Euro-Disney opens near Paris. See pic.

*2013 -* Fossilized dinosaur eggs with embryos are discovered in China.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 12*

*1606** -* Union Flag is designed (adopted 1707), replaced in 1801 by current Union Jack. See pic.

*1826** -* Weber's "Oberon" premieres in London.

*1844** -* Texan envoys sign Treaty of Annexation with the United States.

*1857** -* Flaubert "Madame Bovary" published.

*1872** -* Jesse James gang robs bank in Columbia, Kentucky (1 dead/$1,500).

*1877 -* Catcher's mask first used in a baseball game.

*1892** -* George C Blickensderfer patents portable typewriter.

*1911** -* First non-stop London-Paris flight (Pierre Prier in 3h56m).

*1934** -* Second highest ever wind speed of 372 km/h (231 mph) recorded on Mt Washington.

*1945 -* Richard Strauss completes his "Metamorphosis".

*1963** -* Beatles "From Me to You" is released in UK.

*1969** -* Simon & Garfunkel releases "Boxer".

*1987 -* Texaco files for bankruptcy.

*1991 -* US announces closing of 31 major US military bases.

*1992 -* Earthquake rocks Germany.

*1998 -* An earthquake near Bovec, Slovenia, measuring 5.6 on the Richter scale.

*1999** -* Bubba Clinton is cited for contempt of court for giving "intentionally false statements" in a sexual harassment civil lawsuit.

*2014** -* A new drug, ABT-450, with a 90-95% success rate for treating Hepatitis C, is announced.

Union Flag, designed 1606.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 13*

*1204** -* Crusaders occupy Constantinople.

*1250** -* The Seventh Crusade is defeated in Egypt, Louis IX of France is captured.

*1668** -* John Dryden (36) becomes first English poet laureate.

*1741** -* Dutch people protest bad quality of bread.

*1742** -* Handel "Messiah" performed for the first time at New Music Hall, Dublin.

*1796** -* First elephant arrives in US from India.

*1860** -* First Pony Express reaches Sacramento, CA.

*1863 -* Hospital for Ruptured & Crippled in NY is first orthopedic hospital.

*1870** -* Metropolitan Museum of Art forms in NYC.

*1895** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Solitary Cyclist".

*1902** -* J C Penney opens his first store in Kemmerer, Wyoming. See pic.

*1924** -* Greek plebiscite for a republic.

*1959 -* Vatican edict forbids Roman Catholics from voting for communists.

*1964** -* 36th Academy Awards - "Tom Jones", Best Film.

*1965** -* Beatles record "Help".

*1965 -* 7th Grammy Awards: The Girl From Ipanema wins.

*1966** -* Pan Am places $525,000,000 order for 25 Boeing 747s.

*1970 -* Apollo 13 announces "Houston, we've got a problem!" as Beech-built oxygen tank explodes en route to Moon.

*1979 -* Longest doubles ping-pong match ends after 101 hours.

*1993 -* Tom Stoppard's "Arcadia" premieres in London.

First JC Penney store, 1902. Their motto, The Golden Rule.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 14*

*1536* - Henry VIII expropriates minor monasteries.

*1611** -* Word "telescope" is first used (Prince Federico Cesi).

*1828 -* First American Dictionary: its author Noah Webster registers its copyright for publication.

*1841** -* Poe's "Murders in the Rue Morgue" published.

*1865 -* US Secret Service created to fight counterfeiting.

*1865 -* President Abraham Lincoln is shot by John Wilkes Booth at Ford's Theater.

*1883** -* Delibes "Lakmé" premieres in Paris.

*1887** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Reigate Squires".

*1894** -* First public showing of Thomas Edison's kinetoscope (moving pictures).

*1904** -* George Bernard Shaw's "Candida" premiered in London.

*1912** -* RMS Titanic hits an iceberg at 11.40 pm off Newfoundland.

*1918** -* Douglas Campbell is first US ace pilot (shooting down 5th German plane).

*1927** -* The first Volvo car premieres in Gothenburg, Sweden.

*1932** -* Bizet, Massine & Mira's "Jeux d'Enfants" premieres in Monte Carlo.

*1939** -* John Steinbeck novel "The Grapes of Wrath" published.

*1940 -* RCA demonstrated its new electron microscope in Philadelphia.

*1950** -* First Edition of British comic "Eagle". See pic.

*1969** -* First major league baseball game outside US played (Montreal Canada).

*1980 -* Pulitzer prize awarded to Norman Mailer (Executioner's Song).

*1992 -* Court throws out Apple's lawsuit against Microsoft.

*1999 -* A severe hailstorm strikes Sydney, Australia causing A$1.7 billion in insured damages, the most costly natural disaster in Australian history.

*2012** -* J. K. Rowling, author of the Harry Potter novels, launches her website "Pottermore".

First Edition of Eagle, 1950.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 15*

*1621** -* Hugo the Great arrives in France.

*1689** -* French King Louis XIV declares war on Spain.

*1729** -* JS Bach's "St Matthew Passion" premieres in Leipzig.

*1738** -* Bottle opener invented.

*1817** -* First American school for the deaf opens (Hartford Conn).

*1878** -* Harley Procter introduces Ivory Soap.

*1892** -* General Electric Company is incorporated in NY.

*1912** -* RMS Titanic sinks at 2:27 AM off Newfoundland as band plays on.

*1915** -* Manuel de Falla's ballet "El Amor Brujo" premieres in Madrid.

*1923 -* Insulin becomes generally available for diabetics.

*1924 -* Rand McNally publishes its first road atlas.

*1955** -* Ray Kroc starts McDonald's fast food restaurants (Illinois).

*1964** -* Chesapeake Bay Bridge opens (world's longest).

*1966 -* Rolling Stones release "Aftermath".

*1971 -* 43rd Academy Awards - "Patton" wins.

*1975** -* First appearance of San Diego Chicken (male cheerleader for hire).

*1983 -* Tokyo Disneyland opens.

*1992** -* Billionaire Leona Helmsley is sent to jail for tax evasion (19 months). Her infamous words, "Only the little people pay taxes." See links.

*2010** -* Volcanic ash from the eruption of Eyjafjallajökull in Iceland leads to the closure of airspace over most of Europe.

Leona Helmsley (1920 - 2007) relateds -

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=tVi88apOnA0#t=27

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=qDiOO0BbkP0#t=5

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Leona_Helmsley


----------



## sospiro

*15 April 1989*

96 football fans died

" ... The 1990 official inquiry into the disaster, the Taylor Report, concluded that "the main reason for the disaster was the failure of police control." The findings of the report resulted in the elimination of standing terraces at all major football stadiums in England, Wales and Scotland."

The case/ enquiry against the police is ongoing


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 16*

*1705** -* Queen Anne knights Isaac Newton at Trinity College, Cambridge.

*1870** -* Vaudeville Theatre Strand opens in London.

*1900** -* US Post Office issues first books of postage stamps.

*1922** -* Annie Oakley sets women's record by breaking 100 clay targets in a row.

*1929 -* NY Yankees become first team to wear uniform numbers. See pic.

*1935** -* First radio broadcast of "Fibber McGee & Molly".

*1943 -* Dr. Albert Hofmann discovers the psychedelic effects of LSD.

*1953** -* British royal yacht Britannia launched by QE II.

*1964** -* 9 men sentenced 25-30 years for Britain's 1963 "Great Train Robbery".

*1982** -* QE II proclaims Canada's new constitution.

*2004** -* The super liner Queen Mary 2 embarks on her first Transatlantic crossing. See pic.

*2012 -* For the first time since 1977, no Pulitzer Prize is awarded for fiction.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 17*

*1397** -* Geoffrey Chaucer tells the Canterbury Tales for the first time at the court of Richard II. Chaucer scholars have also identified this date (in 1387) as when the book's pilgrimage to Canterbury starts.

*1534** -* Sir Thomas More confined in London Tower.

*1824** -* Russia abandons all North American claims south of 54° 40'N.

*1875** -* Snooker invented by Sir Neville Chamberlain.

*1905** -* US Supreme Court judges maximum work day unconstitutional.

*1924** -* Metro Pictures, Goldwyn Pictures & Louis B Mayer Co merged to form MGM.

*1937** -* Cartoon characters Daffy Duck, Elmer J Fudd & Petunia Pig, debut. See pic.

*1956 -* Premium Savings Bonds introduced in Great Britain.

*1956 -* Willie Mosconi sinks 150 consecutive balls in a billiard tournament.

*1964 -* Ford Mustang formally introduced ($2,368 base).

*1969 -* The Band (formerly The Hawks), perform their first concert.

*1972 -* Revised Dutch constitution proclaimed.

*1977** -* "I Love My Wife" opens at Barrymore Theater NYC for 864 performances.

*1982** -* Canada adopts its constitution.

*1986** -* IBM produces 1st megabit-chip.


----------



## elgar's ghost

QUOTE=Vaneyes;859803]*April 12*

*1606** -* Union Flag is designed (adopted 1707), replaced in 1801 by current Union Jack. See pic.

*1826** -* Weber's "Oberon" premieres in London.

*1844** -* Texan envoys sign Treaty of Annexation with the United States.

*1857** -* Flaubert "Madame Bovary" published.

*1872** -* Jesse James gang robs bank in Columbia, Kentucky (1 dead/$1,500).

*1877 -* Catcher's mask first used in a baseball game.

*1892** -* George C Blickensderfer patents portable typewriter.

*1911** -* First non-stop London-Paris flight (Pierre Prier in 3h56m).

*1934** -* Second highest ever wind speed of 372 km/h (231 mph) recorded on Mt Washington.

*1945 -* Richard Strauss completes his "Metamorphosis".

*1963** -* Beatles "From Me to You" is released in UK.

*1969** -* Simon & Garfunkel releases "Boxer".

*1987 -* Texaco files for bankruptcy.

*1991 -* US announces closing of 31 major US military bases.

*1992 -* Earthquake rocks Germany.

*1998 -* An earthquake near Bovec, Slovenia, measuring 5.6 on the Richter scale.

*1999** -* Bubba Clinton is cited for contempt of court for giving "intentionally false statements" in a sexual harassment civil lawsuit.

*2014** -* A new drug, ABT-450, with a 90-95% success rate for treating Hepatitis C, is announced.

Union Flag, designed 1606.








[/QUOTE]








[

The Scottish variant - still flown in some places (maybe Taggart can confirm?)


----------



## Taggart

The Scotch Union Jack was always unofficial and only existed between 1603 and 1800. It appears to have died out whne the current Union Jack was introduced.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 18*

*1506** -* The cornerstone of the current St. Peter's Basilica is laid.

*1775** -* Paul Revere & William Dawes ride from Charleston to Lexington, warning the "regulars are coming!"

*1874** -* David Livingstone, African explorer, buried in Westminster Abbey.

*1881 -* Billy the Kid escapes from the Lincoln County jail in Mesilla, New Mexico (some reports say April 28). See pic.

*1902** -* Denmark is first country to adopt fingerprinting to identify criminals.

*1906 -* San Francisco earthquake and fire kills nearly 4,000, while destroying 75% of the city.

*1912** -* The Cunard liner RMS Carpathia brings 705 survivors from the RMS Titanic to NYC.

*1923** -* 74,000 (62,281 paid) on hand for opening of Yankee Stadium "The House that Ruth Built".

*1924** -* First crossword puzzle book published (Simon & Schuster).

*1949** -* Republic of Ireland withdraws from British Commonwealth.

*1955 -* First "Walk"/"Don't Walk" lighted street signals installed.

*1958 -* A US federal court rules that poet Ezra Pound is to be released from an insane asylum.

*1963 -* Dr James Campbell performed the first human nerve transplant.

*1968 -* London Bridge is sold to US oil company, to be erected in Arizona.

*1982 -* Canada Constitution Act replaces British North America Act.

*1991** -* US Census Bureau said it failed to count up to 63 million in 1990 census.

*2013 -* Two earth-like planets are discovered orbiting the star Kepler-62.

Billy the Kid aka William Henry McCarty Jr. aka William H. Bonney aka William Antrim (c1859-61 - 1881).

"He was described as being friendly and personable at times, and as lithe as a cat."










Related:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Billy_the_Kid


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 19*

*1012** -* Martyrdom of Alphege in Greenwich, London.

*1591** -* Chartres surrenders to Henri IV in France.

*1770 -* Captain James Cook first sights Australia.

*1894** -* Massenet's "Werther" premieres in NYC.

*1897** -* First American marathon ran (Boston).

*1904 -* Much of Toronto destroyed by fire.

*1909 -* Joan of Arc receives beatification.

*1910 -* Halley's comet seen by naked eye first time this trip (Curacao).

*1919 -* French assembly decides on 8 hour work day.

*1932 -* President Herbert Hoover suggests 5 day work week.

*1945 -* Rodgers & Hammerstein musical "Carousel" opens on Broadway. See pic.

*1946** -* Yankees switch from 3rd base to 1st base dug out.

*1948 -* ABC-TV network begins.

*1960 -* Baseball uniforms begin displaying players' names on their backs.

*1960 -* Comiskey Park's famed "exploding" scoreboard begins operating.

*1965 -* T.A.M.I. Show premieres in London.

*1975** -* India launches first satellite with help of USSR.

*1982 -* Sally Ride announced as first woman astronaut.

*1994 -* Supreme Court outlaws excluding people from juries because of gender.

*2011** -* Fidel Castro resigns from the Communist Party of Cuba's central committee after 45 years of holding the title.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 20*

*1759** -* Handel is buried in Westminster Abbey, London.

*1770** -* Captain Cook arrives in New South Wales.

*1775** -* British begin siege of Boston.

*1841** -* First detective story, Poe's "Murders in Rue Morgue" published.

*1862** -* The first pasteurization test completed by Louis Pasteur and Claude Bernard.

*1879** -* First mobile home (horse drawn) used in a journey from London & Cyprus.

*1904** -* George Bernard Shaw's "Candida" premieres in London.

*1918** -* Manfred von Richthofen, aka The Red Baron, shoots down his 79th and 80th victims marking his final victories before his death the following day. See pic.

*1926** -* First check sent by radio facsimile transmission across Atlantic.

*1931 -* British House of Commons agrees for sports play on Sunday.

*1976** -* George Harrison sings lumberjack song with Monty Python.

*1986 -* Vladimir Horowitz performs in his Russian homeland.

*1992 -* All star concert in memory of Freddie Mercury held at Wembley Stadium.

The Red Baron


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 21*

*1509** -* Henry VIII crowned King of England.

*1536** -* Thomas Cromwell begins to plot Anne Boleyn's downfall while feigning illness.

*1689** -* William III & Mary Stuart proclaimed king & queen of England.

*1862** -* Congress establishes US Mint in Denver, CO.

*1878 -* NY installs first firehouse pole.

*1894** -* George Bernard Shaw's "Arms & the Man" premieres in London.

*1918** -* World War I: German fighter ace Baron Manfred von Richthofen, known as "The Red Baron", is shot down and killed over Vaux sur Somme in France. Canadian pilot Captain Arthur Roy Brown was credited with the kill.

*1952** -* BOAC begins first passenger service with jets (London-Rome route).

*1956** -* Elvis' first hit record, "Heartbreak Hotel", becomes #1.

*1977** -* Billy Martin pulls Yankee line-up out of a hat, beats Blue Jays 8-6.

*1983** -* 1 pound coin introduced in UK.

*1984 -* Franz Weber of Austria skis downhill at a record 209.8 kph. See video link.

*1993 -* Brazil votes against a monarchy.

*1997 -* Ashes of Timothy Leary & Gene Roddenberry  launched into orbit.

Franz Weber Career Highlights (YT):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=BCX2RBEAxVw#t=67


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 22*

*1056** -* Supernova Crab nebula last seen by the naked eye.

*1769** -* Madame du Barry becomes King Louis XV's "official" mistress. See pic.

*1804** -* Gioacchino Rossini (12) performs in Imola.

*1876 -* Tchaikovsky completes his "Swan Lake" ballet.

*1969** -* First human eye transplant performed.

*1970 -* Flat Earth celebrated.

*1976 -* Director Ingmar Bergman leaves Sweden due to taxation.

*1991 -* Intel releases 486SX chip.

*1992 -* 6.0 earthquake in California.

Madame du Barry (1773) by Pajou


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 23*

*1348** -* First English order of knighthood founded (Order of Garter).

*1504** -* King Maximilian I routes troops to Bavaria.

*1516** -* Duke Wilhelm IV of Bavaria endorses "The German Beer Purity Law" (Reinheitsgebot) and adds to it standards for the sale of beer.

*1661** -* English king Charles II crowned in London.

*1795** -* William Hastings acquitted in England of high treason.

*1851** -* Canada issues its 1st postage stamps.

*1900** -* First known occurrence of word "hillbillie" (NY Journal).

*1904** -* American Academy of Arts & Letters forms.

*1924** -* British Empire Exhibition opens at Wembley.

*1932** -* Shakespeare Memorial Theatre opens at Stratford-on-Avon.

*1939** -* First performance of Bartok Violin Concerto 2.

*1959 -* First heliport in Britain opens in London.

*1968 -* 1st decimal coins issued in Britain (5 & 10 new pence, replacing shilling and two-shilling pieces).

*1972 -* Apollo 16 astronauts explores Moon surface.

*1984** -* AIDS-virus identified as HTLV-III (acquired immune deficiency syndrome).

*1985 -* New Coke debuts; Coca-Cola announced it is changing its secret flavor formula.

*1988 -* Federal smoking ban during domestic airline flights of 2 hrs or less.

*1992 -* McDonald's opens its first fast-food restaurant in China.

*1997** -* "Titanic," opens at Lunt-Fontanne Theater NYC.

*2003** -* Beijing closes all schools for two weeks because of the SARS virus.

*2009** -* The gamma ray burst GRB 090423 it's observed for 10 seconds as the most distant object of any kind and also the oldest known object in the universe. See example pic.

*2013 -* A 1% flash crash hits the US stock market after a news agency was hacked and claimed injury to President Obama.

*2013 -* West Indian cricketer, Chris Gayle, smashes the fastest century in history (30 balls). Maybe a cricket fan could explain that to us?


Gamma-ray bursts longer than two seconds are caused by the detonation of a massive star at the end of its life. Example shown.​


----------



## elgar's ghost

As it's St. George's Day in England I'll do this if no-one else will...


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 24*

*1184 BC** -* The Greeks enter Troy using the Trojan Horse (traditional date).

*1800** -* Library of Congress establishes with $5,000 allocation.

*1801** -* First performance of Haydn's "Die Jahreszeiten".

*1872** -* Volcano Vesuvius erupts.

*1880** -* Amateur Athletic Association, governing body for men's athletics in England & Wales, is founded in Oxford, England.

*1891** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Final Problem".

*1913** -* Skyscraper, the Woolworth Building in New York City is opened. See pic.

*1949** -* 3rd Tony Awards: Death of a Salesman & Kiss Me Kate win.

*1953** -* Winston Churchill knighted by QE II.

*1969 -* Paul McCartney says there is no truth to rumors he is dead.

*1981** -* Bill Shoemaker wins his 8,000th race, 2000 more than any other jockey.

*1981 -* IBM-PC computer introduced.

*1992 -* Vinson Pike fined £1000 for distributing obscene computer pictures.

Woolworth Building under construction (1912)


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 25*

*1684** -* Patent granted for thimble.

*1719** -* Daniel Defoes publishes "Robinson Crusoe".

*1792** -* Guillotine first used in France, executes highwayman Nicolas Pelletier.

*1850** -* Paul Julius Reuter, use 40 pigeons to carry stock market prices.

*1859** -* Ground broken for Suez Canal.

*1886** -* Sigmund Freud opens practice at Rathausstrasse 7, Vienna.

*1926** -* Puccini*'s* "Turandot" premieres in Milan.

*1928** -* "Buddy", a German Shepherd, becomes first guide dog for a US citizen (Morris Frank). See pics.

*1952 -* American Bowling Congress approves use of an automatic pinsetter.

*1954** -* Bell labs announces first solar battery (NYC).

*1957** -* First experimental sodium nuclear reactor operated.

*1959** -* St Lawrence Seaway linking Atlantic, Great Lakes opens to shipping.

*1960** -* First submerged circumnavigation of Earth completed (Triton).

*1961 -* Robert Noyce patents integrated circuit.

*1967 -* Jules Feiffer's "Little Murders" premieres in NYC.

*1976 -* Portugal adopts new constitution.

*1978 -* Supreme Court rules pension plans can't require women to pay more.

*1981 -* More than 100 workers are exposed to radiation during repairs of a nuclear power plant in Tsuruga, Japan.

*1983 -* Pioneer 10 travels beyond Pluto's orbit.

Buddy and Morris, April 25, 1928










Buddy takes a rare sick day in 1937. Buddy died the following year. R.I.P. :angel:










Related:

http://www.vanderbilt.edu/magazines/vanderbilt-magazine/2010/12/through-buddys-eyes/


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 26*

*1336** -* Italian Renaissance poet Francesco Petrarch famously climbs Mont Ventoux.

*1514** -* Copernicus makes his first observations of Saturn.

*1607** -* First British colony in American lands at Cape Henry, Virginia.

*1755** -* First Russian university opens (Moscow).

*1835** -* Chopin's "Grand Polonaise Brillante" premieres in Paris.

*1859** -* Dan Sickles is acquitted of murder on grounds of temporary insanity - First time this defense used successfully in the US.

*1936** -* Shostakovitch completes Symphony 4.

*1954 -* Nationwide test of Salk anti-polio vaccine begins.

*1966 -* An earthquake of magnitude 7.5 destroys Tashkent, Uzbekistan.

*1968** -* Students seize administration building at Ohio State.

*1973** -* "2 Gentlemen of Verona" musical opens in London.

*1976** -* Pan Am begins non-stop flights NYC-Tokyo.

*1977** -* Opening of Studio 54 in NYC. See pics.

*1980 -* Longest jump by a jet boat is set at 120 feet.

*1982** -* Argentina surrenders to Britain on S Georgia near Falkland Island.

*1986 -* World's worst nuclear disaster: 4th reactor at Chernobyl nuclear power station in USSR explodes, 31 die, contamination reach much of Western Europe.

*1990 -* 126 die in a (6.9) earthquake in China.

*1994 -* Physicists announce first evidence of the top quark subatomic particle.

1970's groovin' at Studio 54


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 27*

*1124** -* David I becomes King of Scots.

*1296** -* Battle of Dunbar: The Scots are defeated by Edward I of England.

*1509** -* Pope Julius II excommunicates Italian state of Venice.

*1749** -* First performance of Handel Fireworks Music in Green Park, London.

*1773** -* British Parliament passes Tea Act (Boston won't like this).

*1838** -* Fire destroys half of Charleston.

*1865** -* Cornell University (Ithaca NY) is chartered.

*1908** -* Olympic games opens in London.

*1922** -* Fritz Lang "Dr Mabuse, der Spieler" premieres in Berlin.

*1935** -* Brussel's World Expo opens.

*1937** -* First US social security payment made.

*1947** -* Babe Ruth Day celebrated at Yankee Stadium and throughout US.

*1953 -* Wrestler Freddie Blassie coins term "Pencil neck geek". See pic.

*1956 -* Rocky Marciano retires undefeated from boxing.

*1966** -* Shostakovitch completes Cello Concerto 2.

*1967** -* Expo '67 opens in Montreal.

*1981 -* Xerox PARC introduces the computer mouse.

*1989 -* Beijing students take over Tiananmen Square in China.

*1990** -* 50th annual barbershop quartet singing convention held (Mich).

*2005** -* Airbus A380 makes its first flight from Toulouse, France.

*2006** -* Construction begins on the Freedom Tower for the new World Trade Center.

"Classy" Freddie Blassie (1918 - 2003)


----------



## elgar's ghost

Re: Chris Gayle's century. Basically, it meant he scored 100 runs off only 30 balls bowled at him. However, this was in a shortened 'slug-fest' version of cricket where quick scoring and hard hitting, especially of fours (where the ball gets to the perimeter rope of the playing surface) or sixes (the equivalent of a home run where the ball clears the playing area completely without bouncing first), is expected. Still a mighty effort, but the scaled-down format in which he managed it isn't to my liking - I'm too much of a traditionalist.

By the way, are my eyes deceiving me or is that Mikhail Baryshnikov and Liza Minelli cutting the rug at Studio 54?


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Re: Chris Gayle's century. Basically, it meant he scored 100 runs off only 30 balls bowled at him. However, this was in a shortened 'slug-fest' version of cricket where quick scoring and hard hitting, especially of fours (where the ball gets to the perimeter rope of the playing surface) or sixes (the equivalent of a home run where the ball clears the playing area completely without bouncing first), is expected. Still a mighty effort, but the scaled-down format in which he managed it isn't to my liking - I'm too much of a traditionalist.
> 
> By the way, are my eyes deceiving me or is that Mikhail Baryshnikov and Liza Minelli cutting the rug at Studio 54?


Thanks for that cricket explanation, EG. Old School vs "Homerun Derby". 

You have 20-20 vision. That is indeed Liza and Mikhail. And, FYI the other pic is of Debbie "Blondie" Harry and Truman "In Cold Blood" Capote.


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 28*

*1376** -* English parliament demands supervision on royal outlay.

*1770** -* Capt Cook aboad Endeavour lands at Botany Bay in Australia.

*1789** -* Fletcher Christian leads mutiny on HMS Bounty against its captain William Bligh.

*1910** -* First night air flight (Claude Grahame-White, England).

*1924** -* 119 die in Benwood, West Virginia coal mine disaster.

*1937 -* First commercial flight across Pacific, Pan Am.

*1940** -* Glenn Miller records "Pennsylvania 6-5000"

*1947** -* Thor Heyerdahl & "Kon-Tiki" sail from Peru to Polynesia.

*1963 -* 17th Tony Awards: "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?" and "A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum" win.

*1988 -* Aloha Airlines Boeing 737 roof tears off in flight. One fatality. See pic.

*1990** -* "Chorus Line" closes at Shubert Theater NYC after 6,137 performances.

*1993** -* "Tango Passion" opens at Longacre Theater NYC for 5 performances.

*2001** -* Millionaire Dennis Tito becomes the world's first space tourist.

Aloha Airlines 737-297 (Flight 243)










Related:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Aloha_Airlines_Flight_243


----------



## Vaneyes

*April 29*

*1715** -* John Flamsteed observes Uranus for 6th time.

*1784** -* Premiere of Mozart's Sonata in B flat, K454 (Vienna).

*1852** -* First edition of Peter Roget's Thesaurus published.

*1927** -* Construction of Spirit of St Louis is completed.

*1930 -* Telephone connection Britain-Australia goes into service.

*1943 -* Noel Coward's "Present Laughter" premieres in London.

*1961** -* ABC's "Wide World of Sports" debuts.

*1967** -* Aretha Franklin releases "Respect".

*1968** -* "Hair" opens at Biltmore Theater NYC for 1750 performances.

*1977** -* British Aerospace forms.

*1986** -* 800,000 books destroyed by fire in Los Angeles Central Library.

*1992 -* Voting ends on choice of Elvis stamps. see pic.

*1995 -* Longest sausage ever, at 28.77 miles, made in Kitchener, Ontario.

*2004 -* Oldsmobile builds its final car ending 107 years of production.










Note: Your historymeister will be away from the site for a few days. Feel free, as always, to contribute to daily history. Cheers!


----------



## Tristan

Also: 1992 - The Rodney King riots begin in Los Angeles (this was also the most destructive and violent day of the riots, including the attack on Reginald Denny).


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 3*

*1765** -* First US medical college opens in Philadelphia.

*1810** -* English poet Lord Byron swims the Hellespont (modern day Dardanelles).

*1837** -* The University of Athens is founded.

*1867** -* The Hudson's Bay Company gives up all claims to Vancouver Island.

*1915** -* John McCrae writes the poem "In Flanders Fields".

*1921** -* West Virginia imposes first state sales tax.

*1926 -* Pulitzer prize awarded to Sinclair Lewis (Arrowsmith).

*1937** -* Margaret Mitchell wins Pulitzer Prize for "Gone With the Wind".

*1948** -* Pulitzer prize awarded to James Michener & Tennessee Williams.

*1952 -* First landing by an airplane at geographic North Pole.

*1965** -* First use of satellite TV, Today Show on Early Bird Satellite.

*1976 -* Pulitzer prize awarded to Saul Bellow (Humboldt's Gift).

*1978 -* First unsolicited bulk commercial e-mail ("spam") is sent by a Digital Equipment Corporation marketing representative to every ARPANET address on the US west coast.

*1988 -* Jasper Johns "Diver" sold for $4,200,000. See pic.

*2000** -* The sport of geocaching begins, with the first cache placed and the coordinates from a GPS posted on Usenet.

*2003** -* New Hampshire's famous Old Man of the Mountain collapses.

Diver (1962/3), Jasper Johns.


----------



## brotagonist

^ That looks like the door of the outhouse in the National Park last week.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 4*

*1540** -* Venice & Turkey sign Treaty of Constantinople.

*1715** -* French manufacturer debuts first folding umbrella (Paris).

*1728** -* Handel "Tolomeo, re di Egitto" premieres (London).

*1776** -* Rhode Island declares independence from Britain.

*1780** -* American Academy of Arts & Science founded.

*1780 -* The Derby horse race is held for the first time.

*1814** -* Bourbon reign restored in France.

*1839** -* The Cunard Steamship Company Ltd forms San Bonifacio.

*1851** -* First major SF fire.

*1878** -* Phonograph shown for first time at Grand Opera House.

*1893** -* Cowboy Bob Pickett invents bulldogging.

*1896** -* First edition of London Daily Mail (halfpenny).

*1897 -* Fire in Paris bazaar at Rue Jean Goujon kills 200.

*1904 -* Charles Stewart Rolls meets Frederick Henry Royce at the Midland Hotel in Manchester, England. Go on to form Roll-Royce.

*1910** -* Canadian Currency Act, 1910, receives Royal Assent.

*1917** -* Arabs sack Tel Aviv.

*1924** -* Olympic games open at Paris, France.

*1927** -* First balloon flight over 40,000 feet (Scott Field, Ill).

*1932** -* Al Capone enters Atlanta Penitentiary convicted of income tax evasion.

*1933** -* Pulitzer prize awarded to Archibald Macleish (Conquistador).

*1944** -* "Gaslight", starring an 18-year-old Angela Lansbury in her film debut, is released.

*1953** -* Pulitzer prize awarded to Ernest Hemingway for The Old Man & The Sea.

*1959 -* Pulitzer prize awarded to Archibald Macleish (JB).

*1970** -* National Guard kills 4 at Kent State in Ohio.

*1973** -* First TV network female nudity-Steambath (PBS)-Valerie Perrine.

*1985** -* 111th Kentucky Derby: Angel Cordero Jr on Spend A Buck wins 2:00.2.

*2007 -* The Scottish National Party wins the Scottish general election and becomes the largest party in the Scottish Parliament for the first time ever.

*2008** -* Seth MacFarlane reaches an agreement worth $100 million with Fox to keep "Family Guy" and "American Dad" on television until 2012, making MacFarlane the world's highest paid television writer. See pic.


----------



## Taggart

Wiki says : "The invention of the modern piano is credited to Bartolomeo Cristofori (1655-1731) of Padua, Italy, who was employed by Ferdinando de' Medici, Grand Prince of Tuscany, as the Keeper of the Instruments; he was an expert harpsichord maker, and was well acquainted with the body of knowledge on stringed keyboard instruments. It is not known exactly when Cristofori first built a piano. An inventory made by his employers, the Medici family, indicates the existence of a piano by the year 1700; another document of doubtful authenticity indicates a date of 1698. The three Cristofori pianos that survive today date from the 1720s."

Google commemorates his birthday today with a doodle:


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 5*

*1260** -* Kublai Khan becomes ruler of the Mongol Empire.

*1789** -* French Estates-General meets for the first time since 1614 at Versailles, summoned King Louis XVI.

*1847** -* American Medical Association organized (Philadelphia).

*1862** -* French army intervenes in Puebla, Mexico: Cinco de Mayo.

*1865** -* First US train robbery (North Bend, Ohio).

*1891** -* Music Hall (Carnegie Hall) opens in NYC (Tchaikovsky, guest conductor).

*1893** -* Panic of 1893 (NYSE crash).

*1900** -* "The Billboard" began weekly publication.

*1926 -* Sinclair Lewis refuses his Pulitzer Prize for "Arrowsmith".

*1927** -* Shostakovitch Symphony 1 premieres (Berlin).

*1930** -* Amy Johnson takes off - first woman to fly solo from England to Australia.

*1936 -* Italian troops occupy Addis Ababa.

*1940** -* Norwegian government in exile forms in London.

*1941 -* Emperor Haile Selassie returns to Addis Ababa.

*1941 -* First modern perfume Chanel No. 5 released.

*1947 -* Pulitzer prize awarded to Robert Penn Warren (All the King's Men).

*1952** -* Pulitzer prize awarded to Herman Wouk (Caine Mutiny).

*1962** -* 88th Kentucky Derby: Bill Hartack aboard Decidedly wins in 2:00.4.

*1964** -* Separatists riot in Quebec.

*1965** -* First large-scale US Army ground units arrive in South Vietnam.

*1969 -* Pulitzer prize awarded to Norman Mailer (Armies of the Night).

*1973** -* 99th Kentucky Derby: Ron Turcotte aboard Secretariat wins in 1:59.4. See pic.

*1997** -* "Married With Children" final episode on Fox TV.

*2001** -* 127th Kentucky Derby: Jorge Chavez aboard Monarchos wins in 1:59.97.

Secretariat "Big Red"


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 6*

*1642** -* Ville Marie (Montreal) forms.

*1682** -* Louis XIV moves his court to Versailles.

*1753** -* Louis XV observes transit of Mercury at Mendon Castle.

*1794** -* Haiti, under Toussaint L'Ouverture, revolts against France.

*1860** -* SF Olympic Club, first US athletic club forms.

*1902 -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Shoscombe Old Place".

*1910** -* George V becomes King upon the death of his father, Edward VII.

*1914** -* British House of Lords rejects women's suffrage.

*1935** -* King George & Queen Mary celebrate silver jubilee.

*1937** -* German airship Hindenburg explodes in flames at Lakehurst, NJ (36 die).

*1940** -* Pulitzer prize awarded to John Steinbeck (Grapes of Wrath).

*1954** -* Roger Bannister of Britain breaks 4 minute mile (3:59:4). See pic.

*1957 -* Pulitzer prize awarded to John F Kennedy (Profiles in Courage).

*1970** -* Yuchiro Miura of Japan skies down Mt Everest.

*1994** -* Channel tunnel linking England & France officially opens.

*1996 -* The body of former CIA director William Colby is found washed up on a riverbank in southern Maryland, eight days after he disappeared.

*1997 -* The Bank of England is given independence from political control, the most significant change in the bank's 300-year history.

*2013 -* Wal-Mart becomes the largest company by revenue on the Fortune 500 list.

*2013 -* The US Senate passes a bill enabling taxing of online sales.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 7*

*1664** -* Louis XIV inaugurates The Palace of Versailles.

*1718** -* The city of New Orleans was founded by Jean-Baptiste Le Moyne de Bienville.

*1824* - LvB Symphony 9 premieres in Vienna.

*1873** -* US marines attack Panama.

*1888** -* Lalo's "Le roi d'Ys" premieres in Paris.

*1908** -* Emperor Franz-Joseph celebrates his golden jubilee with festivities throughout the Austro-Hungarian empire.

*1912** -* Columbia University approves plans for awarding the Pulitzer Prize in several categories. The award is established by Joseph Pulitzer.

*1914** -* US Congress establishes Mother's Day.

*1928** -* UK lowers age of women voters from 30 to 21.

*1934 -* World's largest pearl (6.4 kg) found at Palawan, Philippines.

*1941 -* Glenn Miller records "Chattanooga Choo Choo" for RCA.

*1945 -* Pulitzer prize awarded to John Hersey (Bell for Adano).

*1953** -* "Can Can" opens at Shubert Theater NYC for 892 performances. See pic.

*1955 -* USSR signs peace treaty with France & Great Britain.

*1960 -* "Flower Drum Song" closes at St James Theater NYC after 602 perfs.

*1960 -* USSR announces Francis Gary Powers confessed to being a CIA spy.

*1970** -* "Long & Winding Road" becomes Beatles' last American release.

*1975 -* Pres Ford declares an end to "Vietnam Era".

*1977 -* 103rd Kentucky Derby: Jean Cruguet on Seattle Slew wins in 2:02.2.

*1980** -* Josip Tito, Yugoslav president, buried.

*1982 -* IBM releases PC-DOS version 1.1.

*1984** -* $180m out-of-court settlement reached in Agent Orange suit.

*1992 -* Jockey Angel Cordero retires after winning over 7,000 horse races.

*1998** -* Mercedes-Benz buys Chrysler for $40 billion USD and forms DaimlerChrysler in the largest industrial merger in history.

*1999 -* A jury finds The Jenny Jones Show and Warner Bros. liable in the shooting death of Scott Amedure, after the show purposely deceived Jonathan Schmitz to appear on a secret same-sex crush episode. Schmitz later killed Amedure and the jury awarded Amedure's family $25 million USD.

*2007** -* The tomb of Herod the Great is discovered.

*2012 -* Vladimir Putin sworn in for third six year term as President of Russia.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 8*

*1360** -* Treaty of Brétigny signed by English & French.

*1541** -* Hernando de Soto discovers Mississippi River.

*1660** -* English parliament declares Charles Stuart to be King Charles II of England.

*1784** -* Only known deaths by hailstones in US (Winnsborough, SC).

*1792** -* British Capt. George Vancouver sights and names Mt Rainier, WA.

*1792 -* US establishes military draft.

*1842** -* Versailles to Paris train catches fire; 50 die.

*1847** -* Scot Robert Thompson patents rubber tyre.

*1877** -* 1st Westminster Dog Show.

*1898** -* The first games of the Italian Football League are played.

*1907 -* Tommy Burns beats Jack O'Brien in 20 for heavyweight boxing title. See pic.

*1912** -* Film production/distribution studio Paramount Pictures is founded.

*1924** -* Arthur Honegger's "Pacifica 231" premieres.

*1938** -* Stravinsky's "Dumbarton Oaks" premieres in Washington, DC.

*1951** -* Dacron men's suits introduced.

*1952 -* Mad Magazine debuts.

*1958 -* "Dracula", starring Christopher Lee debuts.

*1962** -* "Funny Thing Happened" opens at Alvin Theater NYC for 965 perfs.

*1963** -* "Dr No" premieres in US.

*1968 -* Pulitzer prize awarded to William Styron (Confessions of Nat Turner).

*1970** -* Beatles release "Let it Be" album.

*1994 -* President Clinton announces US will no longer repatriate boat people.

*2013 -* Former Italian Prime Minister Silvio Berlusconi receives a four year prison sentence for fraud.

*2013 -* Sir Alex Ferguson announces his retirement as Manchester United's manager at the end of the season

Tommy Burns (1907)


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 9*

*1689** -* English King William III declares war on France.

*1726** -* Five men arrested during a raid on Mother Clap's molly house in London are executed at Tyburn.

*1753** -* Louis XV disbands French parliament.

*1785** -* British inventor Joseph Bramah patents beer-pump handle.

*1868** -* Bruckner Symphony 1 premieres.

*1887** -* Buffalo Bill Cody's Wild West Show opens in London.

*1899** -* Lawn mower patented.

*1927 -* Canberra replaces Melbourne as the capital of Australia.

*1949** -* Britain's first launderette opens in Queensway, London.

*1958 -* Alfred Hitchcock's "Vertigo" is released.

*1978** -* "Ain't Misbehavin'" opens at Longacre Theater NYC for 1604 perfs.

*2005** -* Liberal commentary website The Huffington Post is launched.

*2012** -* Mark Rothko's "Orange, Red, Yellow" becomes the most expensive contemporary art piece to be sold at auction for $86.9 million dollars. See pic.


----------



## Clayton

Vaneyes said:


> *May 6*
> 
> ...
> *1970** -* Yuichiro Miura of Japan skies down Mt Everest.
> ...


sorry, I had to correct name...


----------



## Vaneyes

Clayton said:


> sorry, I had to correct name...


Thank you.

I saw the documentary. Amazing feat...though a good portion was *sliding* down Mt. Everest.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 10*

*1503** -* Columbus discovers Cayman Islands.

*1534** -* French navigator Jacques Cartier reaches Newfoundland.

*1655** -* Jamaica captured by English.

*1752** -* Ben Franklin tests the lightning conductor with his his kite-flying experiment.

*1774** -* Louis XVI ascends to throne of France.

*1824** -* The National Gallery in London opens to the public in its temporary home in a townhouse on Pall Mall.

*1837** -* Panic of 1837: NYC banks fail, and unemployment reaches record levels.

*1908** -* First Mother's Day observed (Philadelphia). See pic.

*1921** -* Luigi Pirandello's "Sei Personaggi in Cerca d'Autore" premieres.

*1924** -* Cross dresser J. Edgar Hoover appointed head of FBI.

*1940 -* Winston Churchill succeeds Neville Chamberlain as British Prime Minister.

*1957 -* Shostakovitsch Piano Concerto 2 premieres in Moscow.

*1963** -* Decca signs Rolling Stones on advice of Beatle George Harrison.

*1969 -* Turtles play White House, Mark Volman falls off stage 5 times.

*1991** -* Oakland A's Jose Canseco is seen leaving Madonna's apt.

*1993 -* Cézanne still life painting (bowl of apples) sells for US$28,600,000 in NYC.

*2005** -* A hand grenade which was thrown by Vladimir Arutyunian lands about 65 feet (20 metres) from U.S. President George W. Bush while he was giving a speech to a crowd in Tbilisi, Georgia, but it malfunctions and does not detonate.

*2008** -* Philippine court acquits Imelda Marcos in a 17-year-old case of 32 counts of illegal transfer of wealth totaling $863 million in Swiss bank accounts.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 11*

*330** -* Constantinople (Byzantium) becomes capital of Roman Empire.

*1310** -* Fifty-four members of the Knights Templar are burned at the stake in France for being heretics.

*1751** -* first hospital founded (Pennsylvania Hospital) in the 13 Colonies in America.

*1752** -* First US fire insurance policy issued (Philadelphia).

*1812** -* Waltz introduced into English ballrooms. Some observers consider it disgusting & immoral.

*1850** -* Work starts on first brick building in San Francisco.

*1904** -* Andrew Carnegie donates $1.5M to build a peace palace.

*1924 -* Pulitzer Prize awarded to Robert Frost (New Hampshire).

*1928 -* General Electric opens 1st TV-station (Schenectady, NY).

*1942 -* William Faulkner's collections of short stories, Go Down, Moses, is published.

*1950 -* Eugene Ionesco's "La Cantatrice Chauve" premieres in Paris.

*1951** -* Jay Forrester patents computer core memory.

*1960** -* French liner "France" launched. See pic.

*1960 -* The first contraceptive pill is made available on the market.

*1963** -* "Puff (The Magic Dragon)" by Peter, Paul & Mary hits #2.

*1968** -* Richard Harris releases "MacArthur Park".

*1969 -* Monty Python comedy troupe forms.

*1974 -* Steely Dan releases "Rikki Don't Lose that Number".

*1981** -* Andrew Lloyd Webber's musical "Cats" (based on TS Eliot) premieres in London.

*1985 -* Madonna's "Crazy For You" single goes #1.

*2014** -* Thousands protest against the construction of a waste incineration plant in Hangzhou, China.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 12*

*1215** -* English barons serve ultimatum on King John; leads to Magna Carta.

*1640** -* Uprising against Spanish king Philip IV.

*1733** -* Maria Theresa crowned queen of Bohemia in Prague.

*1780** -* British troops occupy Charleston, South Carolina (Revolutionary War).

*1792** -* Toilet that flushes itself at regular intervals is patented.

*1832** -* Donizetti's "L'elisir d'amore" premieres in Milan.

*1870** -* Manitoba becomes a province of Canada.

*1908** -* George Bernard Shaw's "Getting Married" premieres in London.

*1934** -* "Cocktails For Two" by Duke Ellington hits #1.

*1977** -* First quadrophonic concert (Pink Floyd in London).

*1978** -* US Commerce Dept says hurricane names will no longer be only female.

*1980** -* First nonstop crossing of US via balloon (Maxie Anderson & son Chris).

*1991 -* A new cancer drug is announced which can only be found in bark of a rare tree in the Pacific Northwest.

*1997 -* Susie Maroney, 22, of Australia, is first to swim from Cuba to Florida. See pic.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 13*

*609** -* Pope Boniface I turns Pantheon in Rome into a Catholic church.

*1110** -* Crusaders march into Beirut causing a bloodbath.

*1568** -* Mary Queen of Scots is defeated by English at battle of Langside.

*1643 -* Heavy earthquake strikes Santiago Chile; kills 1/3 of population.

*1767** -* Mozart's "Apollo et Hyacinthus" premieres in Salzburg.

*1846** -* US declares war on Mexico, 2 months after fighting begins.

*1861** -* Queen Victoria announces Britain's position of neutrality.

*1917 -* Ernest Bloch's "Schelomo" premieres.

*1927** -* "Black Friday" on Berlin Stock Exchange.

*1940 -* Winston Churchill says, "I have nothing to offer but blood, toil, tears & sweat."

*1950** -* Diner's Club issues its first credit cards.

*1954** -* "Pajama Game" opens at St James Theater NYC for 1063 performances.

*1955** -* Mickey Mantle hits 3 consecutive HRs of at least 463'.

*1958 -* The trade mark Velcro is registered.

*1965** -* Rolling Stones record "Satisfaction".

*1966** -* Rolling Stones release "Paint it Black".

*1967 -* Octagonal boxing ring is tested to avoid corner injuries.

*1975 -* Hail stones as large as tennis balls hit Wernerville, Tennessee.

*1982** -* Braniff Airlines files for bankruptcy. See pic.

*1991 -* Apple releases Macintosh System 7.0.

*1991 -* Yankee Stadium fans sing "Like a Virgin" to Jose Canseco.

*1995** -* 6.5 earthquake hits Greece.

*2014** -* Christopher Columbus's flagship, the Santa Maria, is discovered off the north coast of Haiti.


----------



## Pugg

*May 14*

1940 
The nazi's bombarded my home town of Rotterdam.
In just 13 minutes time they destroyed the whole inner circle of our wonderful city.

​


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 14*

*1483** -* Coronation of Charles VIII of France ("Charles l'Affable").

*1607** -* First permanent English settlement in New World, Jamestown, VA.

*1610** -* Assassination of Henri IV of France, bringing Louis XIII to the throne.

*1643** -* Louis XIV becomes King of France aged 4.

*1804** -* Meriwether Lewis & William Clark's expedition commissioned by Thomas Jefferson sets out from St Louis for Pacific Coast.

*1832** -* Felix Mendelssohn "Hebrides" premieres.

*1878** -* Vaseline is first sold (registered trademark for petroleum jelly).

*1889** -* The National Society for the Prevention of Cruelty to Children (NSPCC) is launched in London.

*1910** -* Canada authorizes issuing of silver dollar coins.

*1925** -* Virginia Woolf's "Mrs Dalloway" is published.

*1932** -* "We Want Beer!" parade in NY.

*1946** -* Paul Hindemith "For Those We Love" premieres.

*1960 -* Virgil Thomson's "Missa Pro Defunctis" premieres in Potsdam NY.

*1961 -* Stirling Moss wins the 1961 Monaco Grand Prix.

*1966 -* "A Lover's Concerto" by Mrs Miller hits #95.

*1969** -* Abortion & contraception legalized in Canada.

*1973 -* Skylab launched, first Space Station.

*1983** -* "She Blinded Me with Science" by Thomas Dolby hits #5.

*1987 -* Colt revolver (Peacemaker) of 1873 sells for $242,000.

*1991 -* World's Largest Burrito created at 1,126 lbs.

*1995 -* Dalai Lama proclaims 6-year-old Gedhun Choekyi Nyima 11th reincarnation of Panchen Lama, Tibet's 2nd most senior spiritual leader.

*2012** -* Stanford University scientists develop prototype bionic eye. See pic.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 15*

*1252** -* Pope Innocent IV issues the papal bull ad exstirpanda, which authorizes but also limits the torture of heretics in the Medieval Inquisition.

*1602** -* Cape Cod discovered by English navigator Bartholomew Gosnold.

*1618** -* Johannes Kepler discovers harmonics law.

*1672** -* First copyright law enacted by Massachusetts.

*1711** -* Alexander Pope's "An Essay on Criticism" is published anonymously.

*1718** -* James Puckle, a London lawyer, patents world's first machine gun.

*1869** -* National Woman Suffrage Association forms in New York, founded by Susan B. Anthony and Elizabeth Cady Stanton.

*1905** -* Las Vegas, Nevada founded.

*1928** -* Mickey Mouse made his first ever appearance in silent film "Plane Crazy".

*1933** -* First voice amplification system to be used in US Senate.

*1934** -* US Department of Justice offers $25,000 reward for Dillinger, dead or alive.

*1935 -* The Moscow Metro is opened to public.

*1940 -* McDonald's opens its first restaurant in San Bernardino, California. See pic.

*1960 -* Shostakovitch String Quartet 7 premieres in Leningrad.

*1963 -* Peter, Paul & Mary win their first Grammy (If I Had a Hammer).

*2013** -* The Eurozone records a recession for the sixth straight quarter.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 16*

*1527** -* Florence becomes a republic.

*1568** -* Mary Queen of Scotland flees to England.

*1571** -* Johannes Kepler, by his own calculations, is conceived at 4:37 AM.

*1605** -* Camillo Borghese elected to succeed Pope Leo XI becomes Paul V.

*1796** -* Lombardian Republic forms.

*1817 -* Mississippi River steamboat service begins.

*1888** -* CPR opens Hotel Vancouver, Vancouver, BC.

*1891** -* George A Hormel & Co introduce Spam.

*1901** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Priory School".

*1920 -* Spanish bullfighter Joselito is fatally gored fighting his last bull.

*1927 -* Supreme Court ruled bootleggers must pay income tax.

*1929** -* 1st Academy Awards - "Wings" wins.

*1938** -* First animal breeding society forms (NJ).

*1939 -* Food stamps are first issued (and still going strong).

*1964** -* 90th Preakness: Bill Hartack aboard Northern Dancer wins in 1:56.8.

*1965 -* The Campbell Soup Company introduces SpaghettiOs under its Franco-American brand. Yuck. See pic.

*1966** -* Beach Boys "Pet Sounds" is released.

*1969 -* US nuclear sub Guitarro sinks off SF.

*1971 -* Bulgaria adopts its constitution.

*1981** -* "Bette Davis Eyes" by Kim Carnes hits #1.

*1991 -* QE II becomes first British monarch to address US Congress.

*2006** -* A large earthquake (7.4 on the Richter scale) occurs near New Zealand.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 17*

*1536** -* Anne Boleyn's four "lovers" executed.

*1590** -* Anne of Denmark is crowned Queen of Scotland.

*1733** -* England passes Molasses Act, putting high tariffs on rum & molasses imported to the colonies from a country other than British possessions.

*1775** -* American Revolutionary War: the Continental Congress bans trade with Canada.

*1845** -* Rubber band patents.

*1902** -* Greek archaeologist Valerios Stais discovers the Antikythera mechanism, an ancient mechanical analog computer.

*1904** -* Ravel "Shéhérazade" premieres in Paris.

*1961** -* Castro offers to exchange Bay of Pigs prisoners for 500 bulldozers.

*1971 -* Washington State bans sex discrimination. That was speedy.

*1973 -* Senate Watergate Committee begins its hearings. See pic.

*1974 -* Shostakovitch completes String Quartet 15.

*1975 -* 10CC releases "I'm Not in Love".

*1976 -* Earthquake in Uzbekistan: thousands killed.

*1989** -* Longest cab ride ever: 14,000 miles cost $16,000.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 18*

*1631** -* English colony Massachusetts Bay grants puritarian voting right.

*1765** -* Fire destroys a large part of Montreal, Quebec.

*1804** -* Napoleon proclaimed Emperor of France by the French Senate.

*1830** -* Edwin Budding of England signs an agreement for manufacture of his invention, lawn mower. Saturdays are destroyed forever.

*1887** -* Chabrier's "Le Roi Malgré Luis" premieres in Paris.

*1889 -* Massenet's "Esclarmonde" premieres in Paris.

*1897** -* Irish Music Festival first held (Dublin).

*1897 -* Dracula, a novel by Irish author Bram Stoker is published.

*1917** -* Satie/Massine/Picasso's ballet "Parade" premieres in Paris.

*1918 -* TNT explosion in chemical factory in Oakdale, PA, kills 200.

*1926** -* Evangelist Aimee Semple McPherson vanished in Venice California She showed up a month later & said she had been kidnapped.

*1927 -* Grauman's Chinese Theater opens in Hollywood CA.

*1933** -* Tennessee Valley Act (TVA) Act signed by FDR, to build dams.

*1934** -* Academy Awards first called Oscars in print (Sidney Skolsky).

*1934 -* Congress approves "Lindbergh Act" making kidnapping a capital offense.

*1934 -* TWA began commercial service.

*1949** -* Antiquarian Booksellers Association of America incorporates.

*1960 -* Jean Genet's "Le Balcon" premieres in Paris.

*1970** -* Beatles' last released LP, "Let It Be", released in US.

*1980 -* Mount St Helens blows its top in Washington State, 60 die. See pic.

*1985** -* "One Night In Bangkok" by Murray Head hits #3.

*1990 -* TV movie "Return To Green Acres" airs.

*1993 -* Italian police arrest Mafia boss Benedetto "Nitto" Santapaola.

*1998** -* United States v. Microsoft: The United States Department of Justice and 20 U.S. states file an antitrust case against Microsoft.

*2014 -* Swiss voters reject a $25 per hour minimum wage.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 19*

*1568** -* QE I arrests Scottish Queen Mary.

*1585** -* Spain confiscates English ships.

*1635** -* France declares war on Spain.

*1662** -* Uniformity Act of England goes into effect.

*1802** -* French Order of Legion d'Honneur forms.

*1848 -* Mexico gives Texas to US, ending the war.

*1884** -* Ringling Brothers circus premieres.

*1885** -* First mass production of shoes (Jan Matzeliger in Lynn, MA).

*1886** -* Saint-Saëns Symphony 3 premieres.

*1893** -* Heavy rain wash "quick clay" into a deep valley, kills 111 (Norway).

*1911** -* Ravel's "L'Heure Espagnole" premieres in Paris.

*1921** -* US Congress sharply curbs immigration, setting a national quota system.

*1928 -* 51 frogs enter 1st annual "Frog Jumping Jubilee" (Angel's Camp, CA).

*1954** -* Postmaster General Summerfield approves CIA mail-opening project.

*1958** -* Premiere of Harold Pinter's "Birthday Party" in London.

*1958 -* South Pacific soundtrack album goes to #1. See pic.

*1958 -* US & Canada form North American Air Defense Command (NORAD).

*1959 -* The USS Triton, the first submarine with two nuclear reactors, is completed.

*1960** -* Alan Freed & eight other DJs accused of taking radio payola.

*1964** -* US diplomats find at least 40 secret microphones in Moscow embassy.

*1973 -* 99th Preakness: Ron Turcotte aboard Secretariat wins in 1:54.4.

*1976** -* Gold ownership legalized in Australia.

*1982 -* Sophia Loren jailed in Naples for tax evasion.

*1992** -* 27th Amendment ratified, prohibits US Congress from raising its salary.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 20*

*1293** -* Earthquake strikes Kamakura Japan, 30,000 killed.

*1303** -* Treaty of Paris restores Gascony to the English and arranges for marriage of English Prince Edward to French Princess Isabella.

*1310** -* Shoes were made for both right and left feet.

*1498** -* Portuguese explorer Vasco da Gama arrives at Calicut, India - first European to reach India by sea.

*1609** -* Shakespeare's Sonnets are first published in London, perhaps illicitly, by the publisher Thomas Thorpe.

*1639** -* Dorchester, MA forms first school funded by local taxes.

*1774** -* Britain gives Quebec, Labrador and territory north of Ohio.

*1825** -* Charles X becomes King of France.

*1862** -* Homestead Act provides cheap land for settlement of West.

*1867 -* Royal Albert Hall of Arts & Sciences foundation laid by Queen Victoria. See pic.

*1873** -* Levi Strauss and Jacob Davis patent first blue jeans with copper rivets.

*1875** -* International Bureau of Weights & Measures forms by treaty.

*1882 -* Henrik Ibsen's "Ghosts" (Gengangere) premieres in Chicago.

*1892** -* George Sampson patents clothes dryer.

*1896** -* The six ton chandelier of the Palais Garnier opera house in Paris falls on the crowd resulting in the death of one and the injury of many others. Ouch.

*1902** -* Cuba gains independence from Spain.

*1910** -* Funeral for Britain's King Edward VII.

*1920** -* Policemen raid Chicago Cubs' bleachers and arrest 24 fans for gambling.

*1926 -* Thomas Edison says Americans prefer silent movies over talkies.

*1927** -* At 7:40 AM, pilot Charles Lindbergh takes off from NY to cross Atlantic for Paris.

*1939** -* "3 Little Fishies" by Kay Kyser swam to #1.

*1961 -* Henzes "Elegy for Young Lovers" premieres in Schwetzingen.

*1967 -* BBC bans the Beatles' "A Day in the Life" because of drug references.

*1978** -* 104th Preakness: Steve Cauthen aboard Affirmed wins in 1:54.4.

*1979** -* "I Love My Wife" closes at Barrymore Theater NYC after 864 perfs.

*1980 -* In a referendum, 59.5% of Quebec voters reject separatism.

*2009** -* Mexico is the first Latin American country to officially enter recession.

*2013 -* Yahoo purchases Tumblr for $1.1 Billion.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 21*

*1602** -* Martha's Vineyard first sighted (Captain Bartholomew Gosnold).

*1819** -* First bicycles (swift walkers) in US introduced in NYC.

*1881 -* US National Lawn Tennis Association forms.

*1892** -* Leoncavallo's "I Pagliacci" premieres in Milan.

*1908** -* First horror movie (Dr Jekyll & Mr Hyde) premieres in Chicago.

*1914 -* Greyhound Bus Co begins in Minnesota. See pic.

*1918** -* US House of Representatives passes amendment allowing women to vote.

*1925** -* Canadians allowed to sell beer.

*1936** -* Sada Abe is arrested after wandering the streets of Tokyo for days with her dead lover's severed genitals in her hand. Her story soon becomes one of Japan's most notorious scandals.

*1959** -* "Gypsy" opens at Broadway Theater NYC for 702 performances.

*2003** -* An earthquake hits northern Algeria killing more than 2,000 people.

*2004** -* Sherpa Pemba Dorjie climbs Mount Everest in 8 hours 10 minutes, breaking his rival Sherpa Lakpa Gelu's record from the previous year.

*2013** -* Microsoft announces the release of Xbox One.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 22*

*334 BC** -* The Macedonian army of Alexander the Great defeats Darius III of Persia in the Battle of the Granicus.

*1455** -* Opening battle in England's 30-year War of the Roses. Richard of York takes St Albans, capturing King Henry VI.

*1803** -* First public library opens (Connecticut).

*1892** -* Dr Washington Sheffield invents toothpaste tube.

*1897** -* The Blackwall Tunnel under the River Thames was officially opened.

*1906 -* Wright Brothers patent an aeroplane.

*1906 -* A British garrison leaves Esquimalt, on the Pacific coast, after a military occupation that began in 1858: these were the last British soldiers stationed in Canada.

*1915 -* Lassen Peak erupts with a powerful force, and is the only mountain, other than Mount St. Helens, to erupt in the continental US during the 20th century.

*1926** -* "Five Foot Two, Eyes of Blue" by Gene Austin hits #1.

*1927** -* 8.3 earthquake strikes Nan-Shan China, 200,000 killed.

*1930 -* Yankee "Bronx Bombers" hit 14 HRs in a game.

*1931** -* Canned rattlesnake meat first goes on sale in Florida.

*1933** -* Loch Ness Monster is first reportedly sighted by John Mackay. See pic.

*1936** -* Aer Lingus (Aer Loingeas) is founded by the Irish government as the national airline of the Republic of Ireland.

*1942** -* Mexico declares war on Nazi-Germany & Japan.

*1943** -* First jet fighter is tested.

*1947 -* First US ballistic missile fired.

*1950 -* Richard Strauss' "4 Last Songs" (4 letzte Lieder) in London.

*1955** -* Oldest man to drive in the Grand Prix (Louis Chiron, 55, in a Lancia) finishes 6th.

*1961** -* "Mother-In-Law" by Ernie K-Doe hits #1.

*1961 -* First revolving restaurant (Top Of The Needle in Seattle) opens.

*1965 -* Beatles' "Ticket to Ride" single goes #1.

*1965 -* Mad Dog Vachon beats Igor Vodic in Omaha, to become NWA champ.

*1967** -* "Mister Rogers' Neighborhood" debuts on NET (now PBS).

*1973 -* President Nixon confesses his role in Watergate cover-up.

*1986** -* Cher calls David Letterman an ******* on Late Night on NBC.

*1990 -* Microsoft releases Windows 3.0.

*1991 -* Inter Milan wins 20th UEFA Cup at Rome.

*1992 -* Johnny Carson's final appearance as host of Tonight Show.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 23*

*1430** -* Joan of Arc is captured at Compiegne and sold to the English.

*1701** -* Captain William Kidd is hanged in London after being convicted of piracy and of murdering William Moore.

*1785** -* Ben Franklin announces his invention of bifocals.

*1867** -* Jesse James gang robs bank in Richmond, Missouri (2 die, $4,000 taken).

*1887** -* First transcontinental train arrives in Vancouver, BC.

*1900** -* Associated Press News Service forms in NY.

*1911** -* NY Public Library building at 5th Avenue dedicated by President Taft.

*1939 -* Shostakovitch appointed professor at conservatory of Leningrad.

*1940** -* First great dogfight between Spitfires and Luftwaffe.

*1943 -* Thomas Mann begins writing his novel Dr Faustus.

*1944** -* British and Canadian troops occupy Pontecorvo, Italy. See pic.

*1966** -* The Beatles release "Paperback Writer".

*1969** -* BBC orders 13 episodes of Monty Python's Flying Circus.

*1969 -* Who release rock opera "Tommy".

*1979 -* First edition of "Wisden Cricket Monthly".

*1988** -* Maryland stops sale of cheap pistols on Jan 1, 1990. Uh, yeahhh.

*2004** -* Part of Paris Charles de Gaulle Airport's Terminal 2E collapses, killing four people and injuring three others.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 24*

*1726* - People's revolt due to increase in gin/brandy tax.

*1830** -* "Mary Had A Little Lamb" is published. See pic.

*1862 -* Westminster Bridge across Thames opens.

*1899** -* First auto repair shop opens (Boston).

*1931** -* First air-conditioned train installed-B&O Railroad.

*1933** -* Shostakovitch 24 Preludes for Piano, Op. 34 premieres in Moscow.

*1948** -* Britten "Beggar's Opera" premieres in Cambridge.

*1959** -* First house with built-in bomb shelter exhibited (Pleasant Hills, PA).

*1964 -* Panic in Lima Peru soccer stadium, kills 300.

*1966** -* "Mame" opens at Winter Garden Theater NYC for 1508 performances.

*1969** -* Beatles' "Get Back" single goes #1.

*1976** -* First commercial SST flight to North America (Concorde to Wash DC).

*2002** -* Russia and the United States sign the Moscow Treaty.

*2004** -* North Korea bans mobile phones.


----------



## TxllxT

http://edition.cnn.com/2015/05/24/us/feat-john-nash-wife-killed/ 
A Beautiful Mind, a wonderful man: John Forbes Nash & a wonderful movie with Russell Crowe. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 25*

*1837** -* The Patriots of Lower Canada (Quebec) rebel against the British for freedom.

*1878** -* Gilbert & Sullivan's "HMS Pinafore" premieres in London.

*1964 -* Frank Gilroy's "Subject is Roses" premieres in NYC.

*1965 -* Ali KOs Liston in 1, for heavyweight boxing title rematch.

*1967 -* John Lennon takes delivery of his psychedelically painted Rolls Royce. See pic.

*1968 -* Gateway Arch in St Louis dedicated.

*1968 -* Rolling Stones release "Jumping Jack Flash".

*1969** -* "Midnight Cowboy" released with an X rating.

*1985 -* Cyclone ravages Bangladesh; 11,000 killed.

*1986 -* Hands Across America - 6.5 million people hold hands from California to NY.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 26*

*1781** -* Bank of North America incorporates in Philadelphia.

*1805** -* Lewis & Clark first see Rocky Mountains.

*1805 -* Napoleon is crowned king of Italy.

*1876** -* HMS Challenger returns from 128,000-km oceanographic exploration.

*1887** -* Racetrack betting becomes legal in NY state.

*1896 -* Last Tsar of Russia, Nicholas II, crowned.

*1903** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Three Gables".

*1906 -* Vauxhall Bridge is opened in London.

*1913** -* US Actors' Equity Association forms (NYC).

*1923** -* 1st Le Mans Grand Prix d'Endurance is run.

*1924 -* Pres Calvin Coolidge signs Immigration law: restricting immigration.

*1930 -* Supreme Court rules buying liquor does not violate the Constitution.

*1938** -* US House of Representatives Committee on un-American Activities forms.

*1946 -* Patent filed in US for H-Bomb.

*1978** -* First legal gambling casino opens in Atlantic City.

*1984 -* Frisbee is kept aloft for 1,672 seconds in Philadelphia.

*1998** -* Date for Paula Jones sex harassment trial vs "Bubba" Clinton. See pic.

*2004** -* The New York Times publishes an admission of journalistic failings, claiming that its flawed reporting and lack of skeptism towards sources during the buildup to the 2003 war in Iraq helped promote the belief that Iraq possessed large stockpiles of weapons of mass destruction.


----------



## Vaneyes

*May 27*

*1796** -* James S McLean patents his piano.

*1813** -* Americans capture Ft George, Canada.

*1883** -* Tsar Alexander III crowned in Moscow.

*1933 -* Walt Disney's "3 Little Pigs" released.

*1937 -* Golden Gate Bridge, SF, dedicated.

*1941 -* German battleship Bismarck sunk by British naval force.

*1961** -* First black light is sold. See pic.

*1969 -* Walt Disney World construction begins.

*1977** -* Two Boeing 747s by Pan Am & KLM collide in Canary Islands, killing 582.

*1985** -* Britain agrees to return Hong Kong to China in 1997.

*1991** -* Austrian Boeing 767-300 explodes at Bangkok, 223 die.

*1993 -* Mafia bombs Uffizi Museum in Florence, killing 6.

*1995** -* In Culpeper, Virginia, actor Christopher Reeve is paralyzed from the neck down after falling from his horse in a riding competition.

*2013 -* The largest flag ever made at 5 tons with 44 miles of thread is unveiled in Romania.

*2014** -* The director of the International Monetary Fund (IMF) Christine Lagarde calls for "tougher regulation and tighter supervision" of banking sector.










Please note: Your historymeister will be taking a short break from this site. As always, feel free to contribute your favorite history from subsequent dates. Ciao! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 1*

*1495** -* First written record of Scotch Whisky appears in Exchequer Rolls of Scotland, Friar John Cor is the distiller.

*1533** -* Anne Boleyn crowned queen of England.

*1638** -* First earthquake recorded in US, at Plymouth, MA.

*1657** -* First Quakers arrives in New Amsterdam (NY).

*1815** -* Napoleon swears fidelity to the Constitution of France.

*1845** -* Homing pigeon completes 11,000 km trip (Namibia-London) in 55 days.

*1857** -* Baudelaire's Fleurs du mal is published.

*1880** -* First pay telephone installed.

*1888** -* California gets its first seismograph.

*1918 -* Canadian ace Billy Bishop downs 6 aircrafts over a three-day span, including German ace Paul Bilik, reclaiming his top scoring title from James McCudden.

*1927** -* Peace Bridge between US & Canada opens.

*1935** -* Driving test & license plates introduced in England.

*1936 -* Queen Mary completes its maiden voyage, arriving in NY.

*1938** -* Protective baseball helmets first worn by batters.

*1949** -* First magazine on microfilm offered to subscribers (Newsweek).

*1958 -* Charles de Gaulle elected premier of France.

*1961** -* FM multiplex stereo broadcasting first heard.

*1968 -* Simon & Garfunkel's "Mrs Robinson" hits #1.

*1974** -* "My Girl Bill" by Jim Stafford hits #12.

*1980** -* First transmission of CNN, Cable News Network.

*1996** -* Sony does not renew lease on megatron in Times Square. See pic.

*2007 -* Smoking is banned from UK's public places.

*2009** -* Air France Flight 447 crashes into the Atlantic Ocean off the coast of Brazil on a flight from Rio de Janeiro to Paris. All 228 passengers and crew were killed.

*2009 -* General Motors files for chapter 11 bankruptcy. It is the fourth largest United States bankruptcy in history.


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 2*

*1774** -* Intolerable Acts: Amendment to original Quartering Act enacted, allowed governor in colonial America to house British soldiers in uninhabited houses, outhouses, barns, or other buildings if suitable quarters not provided.

*1901** -* Benjamin Adams arrested for playing golf on Sunday (NY).

*1910 -* Pygmies discovered in Dutch New Guinea.

*1928** -* Velveeta Cheese created by Kraft.

*1946** -* Italian plebiscite chooses republic over monarchy (National Day).

*1953** -* Coronation of QE II in Westminster Abbey, London.

*1965 -* Rolling Stones first US concert tour debuts in Lynn, MA. See pic.

*1968** -* Canadians must get government permission to export silver.

*1983 -* Toilet catches fire on Air Canada's DC-9, 23 die at Cincinnati.

*2003** -* Europe launches its first voyage to another planet, Mars. The European Space Agency's Mars Express probe launches from the Baikonur space centre in Kazakhstan.


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 3*

*1083 -* Henry IV of Germany storms Rome, capturing St Peter's Cathedral.

*1539** -* Hernando de Soto claims Florida for Spain.

*1665** -* Duke of York (future James II) defeats Dutch fleet off the coast of Lowestoft.

*1851** -* First baseball uniforms worn, NY Knickerbockers wear straw hat, white shirt & blue long trousers.

*1871** -* Jesse James gang robs Obocock Bank (Corydon, Iowa), of $15,000.

*1876** -* Lacrosse introduced in Britain & Canada.

*1889** -* The Canadian Pacific Railway is completed from coast to coast.

*1921** -* A sudden cloudburst kills 120 near Pikes Peak, Colorado.

*1925 -* Goodyear airship "Pilgrim" makes first flight (first with enclosed cabin).

*1934** -* Dr Frederick Banting co-discoverer of insulin, is knighted.

*1935** -* French liner Normandie sets Atlantic crossing record of 1,077 hours.

*1946** -* First bikini bathing suit displayed (Paris). Its design would significantly contribute to the Baby Boomers generation. See pic.

*1948 -* Korczak Ziolkowski begins sculpture of Crazy Horse near Mt Rushmore.

*1956** -* 3rd class travel on British Railways ends.

*1961 -* JFK & Khrushchev meet in Vienna.

*1962** -* Air France Boeing 707 crashes on takeoff from Paris, kills 130.

*1963** -* A Northwest Airlines DC-7 crashes in the Pacific Ocean off the coast of British Columbia, killing 101.

*1967 -* Aretha Franklin's "Respect" reaches #1.

*1968** -* Canada announces it will replace silver with nickel in coins.

*1970** -* First artificial gene synthesized.

*1973 -* At Paris air show, Tupolev 144, a Soviet supersonic airliner ("Concorde-ski"), crashes, 15 killed.

*1976 -* US presented with oldest known copy of Magna Carta.

*1987** -* "Little Shop of Horrors" released in France.

*1987 -* "Pee-wee's Big Adventure" released in France.

*1992 -* World's largest environmental summit opens (Rio De Janeiro Brazil).

*1993** -* 66th National Spelling Bee: Geoff Hooper wins spelling kamikaze.

*2006** -* The union of Serbia and Montenegro comes to an end with Montenegro's formal declaration of independence.

*2010** -* Canadian sportscaster Ron MacLean saves a man from drowning in the Delaware River in Philadelphia.










Related:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Micheline_Bernardini


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 4*

*781 BC** -* Oldest Chinese recording of a solar eclipse.

*1070** -* Roquefort cheese created in a cave near Roquefort, France.

*1666** -* Battle at Dunkirk: English vs Dutch fleet.

*1792** -* Capt George Vancouver claims Puget Sound for Britain. See pic.

*1825** -* Unseasonable hurricane hits NYC.

*1850 -* Self-deodorizing fertilizer patented in England.

*1892 -* Sierra Club forms in SF.

*1896** -* Henry Ford takes his first Ford through streets of Detroit.

*1907 -* Automatic washer & dryer introduced.

*1912 -* Massachusetts passes first US minimum wage law.

*1919** -* Senate passes Women's Suffrage bill.

*1927** -* 1st Ryder Cup: US beats England, 9½-2½ at Worcester Country Club (Worcester, Massachusetts, US).

*1929** -* George Eastman demonstrates first technicolor movie (Rochester NY).

*1942 -* Capitol Record Co opens for business.

*1956** -* Speech by Khrushchev criticising Stalin made public.

*1989 -* Tiananmen Square Massacre: Chinese troops clear the square of student protesters, unofficial figures place death toll near 1,000.

*1990 -* Greyhound Bus files bankruptcy.


----------



## Taggart

Nowhere near Puget Sound. This is Capt Vancouver in the port town of King's Lynn, Norfolk, England. He was born and raised there and at the age of 15 went on Cook's Second Voyage.


----------



## Vaneyes

T, don't get your underwear in a knot, it's simply a likeness of Captain Vancouver...and no matter to where that likeness rests. Thank you. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 5*

*1507** -* England & Netherlands sign trade agreement.

*1661** -* Isaac Newton admitted as a student to Trinity College, Cambridge.

*1752** -* Prince William of Orange becomes Knight of Garter.

*1794** -* US Congress prohibits citizens from serving in foreign armed forces.

*1882** -* Storm & floods hits Bombay; about 100,000 die.

*1931 -* 66th British Golf Open: Tommy Armour shoots a 296 at Carnoustie Golf Links.

*1940** -* A synthetic rubber tire exhibited Akron, Ohio by Goodyear Tire & Rubber Company.

*1943 -* President Laurel was shot around 4 times with a 45 caliber pistol while playing golf at the Wack Wack Golf Course in Mandaluyong.

*1945** -* Benjamin Britten's "Peter Grimes" premieres in London.

*1965** -* "Wooly Bully" by Sam the Sham & Pharaohs hits #2. See pic.

*1967 -* Royal Canadian Mint ordered to start converting 10 cent & 25 cent coins to pure nickel as soon as possible.

*1968** -* 12:16AM PST-Sirhan Sirhan shoots Bobby Kennedy, who dies next day.

*1982 -* Waterfront streetcar begins operating in Seattle.

*1984** -* Cyndi Lauper's "Time After Time" becomes #1.

*1988 -* Longest champagne cork flight is 177' 9" in NY.

*2013** -* 44 people are killed by a lightning storm in Bihar, India.


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 6*

*1242** -* Twenty-four wagonloads of Talmudic books burned in Paris.

*1520** -* France & England sign treaty of Scotland.

*1813** -* US invasion of Canada halted at Stoney Creek, Ontario.

*1850** -* Levi Strauss make his first pair of blue jeans. See pic.

*1882 -* Electric iron patented by Henry W Seely, NYC.

*1889** -* Great Fire in Seattle destroys 25 downtown blocks.

*1890** -* United States Polo Association forms, NYC.

*1900** -* Boxers cut off all railroad links between Peking and Tientsin, main port city of Peking.

*1906** -* Paris Métro Line 5 is inaugurated with a first section from Place d'Italie to the Gare d'Orléans (today known as Gare d'Austerlitz).

*1923** -* Gangster Albert Anastasia is convicted of illegal possession of a firearm and sentenced to two years in prison.

*1931** -* "There Ought To Be A Moonlight Saving Time" by Guy Lombardo hits #1.

*1933** -* First drive-in theater opens (Camden NJ), and population significantly rises.

*1944 -* Baseball cancels all games honoring D-Day invasion.

*1960** -* Roy Orbison releases "Only the Lonely".

*1965** -* Rolling Stones release single "(I Can't Get No) Satisfaction".

*1971 -* Air West filght 706 collides with Navy Phantom jet over LA, 50 die.

*1976 -* "The Omen" premieres in the UK.

*1988 -* Three giant turtles found in Bronx sewage plant.


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 7*

*1099** -* First Crusaders arrive in Jerusalem.

*1557** -* England declares war on France.

*1654** -* Louis XIV crowned King of France.

*1905** -* Norway dissolves union with Sweden (in effect since 1814).

*1929 -* Vatican City becomes a sovereign state.

*1936 -* "Lucky" Luciano is convicted on 62 counts of compulsory prostitution.

*1941 -* 73rd Belmont: Eddie Arcaro aboard Whirlaway win in 2:31 (triple crown). See pic.

*1953** -* First color network telecast in compatible color (Boston Mass).

*1965 -* Sony Corp introduced its home video tape recorder, priced at $995.

*1969 -* Tommy James & Shondells release "Crystal Blue Persuasion".

*1975 -* Sony introduces the Betamax video cassette recorder for sale to the public.

*1995** -* The long range Boeing 777 enters service with United Airlines.


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 8*

*452** -* Italy invaded by Attila the Hun.

*793** -* Vikings plunder St Cuthbert's monestary on Lindisfarne.

*1824** -* Washing machine patented by Noah Cushing of Quebec.

*1889 -* Start of Sherlock Holmes Adventure "Boscombe Valley Mystery".

*1896** -* First car is stolen.

*1900** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of 6 Napoleons".

*1936** -* First parking meters are invented.

*1949** -* Siam changes name to Thailand.

*1963 -* American Heart Association is first agency to campaign against cigarettes. See pic.

*1968 -* Rolling Stones release "Jumpin' Jack Flash".

*1975** -* Two passenger trains collided near Munich Germany killing 35.

*1979** -* "The Source," First computer public information service, goes online.

*1982 -* Brazilian B-727 flight crashes into mountain; 135 die.

*2007** -* Newcastle, New South Wales, Australia is hit by the State's worst storms and flooding in 30 years resulting in the death of nine people and the grounding of trade ship, the MV Pasha Bulker.

*2014 -* "Wedgie" Nadal wins his ninth French Open title.


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 9*

*1310** -* Duccio's Maestà Altarpiece, a seminal artwork of the early Italian Renaissance, is unveiled and installed in the Siena Cathedral in Siena, Italy.

*1534** -* Jacques Cartier first sails into mouth of St Lawrence River.

*1790** -* First book copyrighted under constitution, "Philadelphia Spelling Book".

*1891** -* Painter Gauguin arrives in Papeete, Tahiti.

*1924** -* "Jelly-Roll Blues" is recorded by blues great Jelly Roll Morton.

*1931 -* First showing of a Donald Duck cartoon.

*1955** -* 100°F - Hottest day in Seattle, WA.

*1958** -* "Purple People Eater" by Sheb Wooley hits #1.

*1962 -* Tony Bennett debuts in concert at Carnegie Hall in NYC. See pic.

*1970 -* Bob Dylan given honorary Doctorate of Music at Princeton University.

*2013 -* Edward Snowden publically makes his identity known as the leaker of NSA documents.


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 10*

*1624** -* Netherlands & France sign anti-Spanish Treaty of Compiègne.

*1639** -* First American log cabin at Fort Christina (Wilmington Delaware).

*1720** -* Mrs Clements of England markets first paste-style mustard.

*1760** -* NY passes first effective law regulating practice of medicine.

*1793** -* First public zoo opens in Paris.

*1793 -* Washington supersedes Philadelphia as US capital.

*1794 -* France revolutionary regime begins trials.

*1801** -* Tripoli declares war on US for refusing tribute.

*1829** -* The first Oxford and Cambridge University Boat Race takes place.

*1847** -* Chicago Tribune begins publishing.

*1865** -* Wagner's "Tristan und Isolde" first performance, Munich Germany.

*1933 -* John Dillinger robs his first bank, in New Carlisle, Ohio. He takes $10,600.

*1955** -* First separation of virus into component parts reported.

*1963** -* JFK signs law for equal pay for equal work for men & women.

*1964** -* Rolling Stones record their 12x5 album at Chess Studios in Chicago.

*1966** -* Beatles "Paperback Writer" is released in UK.

*1972 -* Elvis records a live album at NYC's Madison Square Garden.

*1977** -* Apple Computer ships its first Apple II computers.

*1984 -* US missile shoots down an incoming missile in space for first time.

*1985 -* Coca Cola announces they'd bring back their 99-year-old formula. See pic.

*1990 -* Burger King begins using Newman's Own Salad Dressing.

*1991** -* "Twin Peaks" on ABC-TV.

*1996 -* Intel releases 200 mhz pentium chip.

*2002** -* The first direct electronic communication experiment between the nervous systems of two humans is carried out by Kevin Warwick in the United Kingdom.

*2007 -* "The Sopranos" series finale on HBO (infamous "cut to black" ending).


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 11*

*1184 BC** -* Trojan War: Troy is sacked and burned, according to calculations by Eratosthenes.

*1578** -* England grants Sir Humphrey Gilbert a patent to explore & colonize North America.

*1644** -* Florentine scientist Evangelista Torricelli describes his invention of the mercury barometer in 1643 in a letter to Michelangelo Ricci.

*1742** -* Ben Franklin invents his Franklin stove.

*1770** -* Capt James Cook discovers Great Barrier Reef off Australia.

*1788** -* First British ship built on Pacific coast begun at Nootka Sound, BC.

*1859** -* Comstock silver load discovered near Virginia City, Nevada.

*1870** -* First stone laid for Amstel Brewery, Amsterdam.

*1919** -* 23rd US Golf Open: Walter Hagen shoots 301 at Brae Burn CC MA.

*1928** -* Alfred Hitchcock's first film, "Case Of Jonathan Drew," is released.

*1937** -* Marx Brothers' "A Day At The Races" released.

*1939** -* King & Queen of England taste first "hot dogs" at FDR's party. See pic.

*1950** -* Ben Hogan wins US Open golf tournament at Merion GC PA.

*1953** -* "Amos 'n Andy" TV Comedy, also radio from '29; last aired on CBS.

*1955 -* Le Mans race car accident kills 83 spectators (race continues).

*1959** -* Postmaster General bans D H Lawrence's book, Lady Chatterley's Lover (overruled by US Court of Appeals in Mar 1960).

*1964** -* Chicago police break up Rolling Stones press conference.

*1964 -* Manfred Mann record Do Wah Diddy Diddy Dum Diddy Do.

*1964 -* QE II orders Beatles to her birthday party, they attend.

*1966 -* "Paint It, Black" by The Rolling Stones peaks at #1.

*1975** -* First oil pumped from North Sea oilfield.

*1977 -* "I'm Your Boogie Man" by KC & Sunshine Band peaks at #1.

*1986 -* Amnesty International megaconcert.

*1990** -* Supreme Court says law prohibiting desecration of US flag unconstitutional.

*1991** -* Microsoft releases MS DOS 5.0.

*2009** -* A Texas mother was hit by lightning while standing in her kitchen inside her Texas home. Witnesses say the lightning came through a light fixture and struck her chest and exited her foot. Her 9-year-old son franticly called 9-1-1 to save her life. She had to spend three days in the hospital.


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 12*

*1665** -* New Amsterdam legally becomes British and renamed New York after English Duke of York.

*1792** -* Captain George Vancouver discovers site of Vancouver BC.

*1849** -* Gas mask patented by Lewis Haslett (Louisville, KY).

*1885** -* Roof collapse kills 30 at murder trial in France.

*1923** -* Harry Houdini frees himself from a straight jacket while suspended upside down, 40 feet (12 m) above ground in NYC.

*1930** -* 34th US Golf Open: Bobby Jones shoots a 287 at Interlachen CC MN.

*1948 -* 48th US Golf Open: Ben Hogan shoots a 276 at Riviera CC in LA.

*1954 -* Bill Haley's "Rock Around the Clock" is originally released.

*1973 -* NY Yankees trade wife swapper Mike Kekich for Lowell Palmer.

*1979 -* Bryan Allen flew man-powered Gossamer Albatross over English Channel in a human-powered aircraft; flight took 2 hrs, 49 min.


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 13*

*1707** -* Hungary declares itself independent under Ferenc Rákóczi II.

*1789** -* Mrs Alexander Hamilton serves ice cream for dessert to Washington.

*1792** -* King Louis XVI dissmisses French government.

*1866** -* US House of representatives passes 14th Amendment (Civil Rights).

*1871** -* Hurricane kills 300 in Labrador.

*1886** -* Fire destroys nearly 1,000 buildings in Vancouver, BC.

*1898** -* Yukon Territory of Canada organized, Dawson chosen as capital.

*1920** -* Post Office says children could not be sent by parcel post.

*1930** -* First Nudist Colony opens. See pic.

*1932 -* Great Britain & France sign peace treaty.

*1948** -* Babe Ruth's final farewell at Yankee Stadium, he dies Aug 16th.

*1953** -* 53rd US Golf Open: Ben Hogan shoots a 283 at Oakmont CC in Oakmont PA.

*1954** -* Cornerstone of Albert Einstein College of Medicine, laid in Bronx.

*1957** -* Mayflower II from Plymouth, England, reaches Plymouth MA.

*1959 -* 59th US Golf Open: Billy Casper shoots a 282 at Winged Foot GC NY.

*1959 -* 91st Belmont: Bill Shoemaker aboard Sword Dancer wins in 2:28.6.

*1970** -* "In The Summertime" by Mungo Jerry hit #1 in UK.

*1970 -* Beatles "Let It Be" album goes #1.

*1985** -* "Prizzi's Honor", starring Jack Nicholson, Kathleen Turner, and Anjelica Huston, is released.

*1991** -* A spectator is killed by lightning at US Open Golf tournament.

*2004** -* 50th LPGA Championship won by Annika Sörenstam.

*2011** -* Christchurch, New Zealand is hit by another strong earthquake measuring magnitude 6.3.

North Devon (Nudist) Club in Metherell opened Friday 13 June, 1930.










Related:

http://www.freerepublic.com/focus/f-chat/1136834/posts


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 14*

*1381** -* Richard II in England meets leaders of Peasants' Revolt on Blackheath. The Tower of London is stormed by rebels who enter without resistance.

*1775** -* US Army founded.

*1834** -* Hardhat diving suit patented by Leonard Norcross, Dixfield, Maine.

*1834 -* Sandpaper patented by Isaac Fischer Jr, Springfield, VT.

*1841** -* First Canadian parliament opens in Kingston, ON.

*1872** -* Trade unions are legalised in Canada.

*1907 -* Norway adopts female suffrage for middle class women only in parliamentary elections.

*1919** -* First nonstop air crossing of Atlantic (Alcock & Brown) leaves Newfoundland.

*1923** -* Recording of 1st country music hit (Little Old Log Cabin in the Lane).

*1938 -* Chlorophyll patented by Benjamin Grushkin.

*1951 -* First commercial computer, UNIVAC 1, enters service at Census Bureau. See pic.

*1973** -* 46th National Spelling Bee: Barrie Trinkle wins spelling vouchsafe.

*1976** -* "Gong Show" premieres on TV (syndication).

*1981 -* No Nukes concert at Hollywood Bowl.

*1989** -* Ground breaking begins in Minn on world's largest mall.

*1996** -* "Cable Guy" starring Jim Carrey is released.










*Please note*: Your historymeister will be away from this site for a while. As always, feel free to contribute your favorite history from each passing day. Ciao! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 29*

*1534** -* Jacques Cartier discovers Prince Edward Islands Canada.

*1613** -* Shakespeare's Globe Theatre burns down.

*1858** -* Great fire in London docks.

*1863 -* George Armstrong Custer, aged 23 appointed Union Brigadier General.

*1891 -* US National Forest Service organized.

*1916** -* Boeing aircraft flies for first time.

*1925** -* Canada House opens in London, England.

*1927** -* First flight from West Coast arrives in Hawaii.

*1929** -* First high-speed jet wind tunnel completed Langley Field CA.

*1934** -* 69th British Golf Open: Henry Cotton shoots a 283 at Royal St George's Golf Club.

*1936** -* Empire State Building broadcasts high definition TV-343 lines.

*1939 -* Dixie Clipper completes first commercial plane flight to Europe.

*1942** -* Shostakovitch Symphony 7 premieres.

*1956 -* US Federal interstate highway system act signed.

*1962** -* First flight Vickers (British Aerospace) VC-10 long-range airliner. See pic.

*1963 -* Beatles first song "From Me to You" hits UK charts.

*1968** -* "Tip-Toe Thru' The Tulips With Me" by Tiny Tim peaks at #17.

*1977** -* Supreme Court rules out death penalty for rapists of adults.

*1983** -* Angel Cordero wins his 5,000th horse race.

*1991** -* "Jackie Mason - Brand New" closes at Neil Simon NYC after 216 perfs.

*1992 -* 7.4 quake hits southern Cal.


----------



## Vaneyes

*June 30*

*1894 -* London's Tower Bridge opens.

*1896** -* W S Hadaway patents electric stove.

*1906 -* US Congress passes the Meat Inspection Act and the Pure Food and Drug Act; these laws owe much to the expose journalism of the period (Upton Sinclair's 'The Jungle' in particular).

*1929** -* 33rd US Golf Open: Bobby Jones shoots a 294 at Winged Foot CC, NY.

*1936** -* 40 hour work week law approved for US federal employees.

*1936 -* Margaret Mitchell's novel "Gone with the Wind" published.

*1938** -* Superman first appears in DC Comics' Action Comics Series issue #1.

*1940 -* US Fish & Wildlife Service forms.

*1953** -* First Chevrolet Corvette manufactured.

*1956 -* United DC-7 & TWA collide over Grand Canyon killing 128.

*1974 -* Soviet dancer Mikhail Baryshnikov defects to west.

*1984 -* Last sixpence minted in Great Britain (in use since 1551). See pic.

*1987 -* The Royal Canadian Mint introduces the $1 coin, known as the Loonie.

*1990** -* East & West Germany merge their economies.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 1*

*70** -* Roman General Titus and his forces set up battering rams to assault the walls of Jerusalem.

*1200** -* In China, sunglasses are invented.

*1517** -* First burning of Protestants at stake in Netherlands. Geez.

*1535** -* Sir Thomas More goes on trial in England charged with treason.

*1543** -* England & Scotland sign Peace treaty of Greenwich.

*1776** -* First vote on Declaration of Independence for Britain's North American colonies. Timely.

*1847** -* First US postage stamps go on sale, 5 cent Franklin & 10 cent Washington, NYC.

*1858** -* First Canadian coins minted (1, 5, 10 and 20 cent).

*1862 -* Congress outlaws polygamy for the first time. Anything goes now, it seems.

*1863 -* Battle of Gettysburg, PA; Lee's northward advance halted.

*1873 -* Prince Edward Island becomes 7th Canadian province.

*1874 -* First US zoo opens (Philadelphia).

*1885** -* The United States terminates reciprocity and fishery agreement with Canada.

*1898** -* Teddy Roosevelt & his Rough Riders charge up San Juan Hill.

*1899** -* Gideon Society established to place Bibles in hotels.

*1902 -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Disappearance of Lady Frances Carfax".

*1903** -* 1st Tour de France bicycle race begins.

*1905** -* Albert Einstein introduces his theory of relativity.

*1907** -* World's first air force established (US Army).

*1913** -* Serbia & Greece declare war on Bulgaria.

*1916 -* Coca-Cola brings current Coke formula to the market.

*1921** -* The Communist Party of China is founded.

*1929 -* US cartoonist Elzie Segar creates "Popeye".

*1931 -* Ice vending machines introduced in LA 25 lbs, 15 cents.

*1934** -* First x-ray photo of entire body, Rochester, NY.

*1937** -* Britain begins using 999 emergency phone number.

*1941 -* Bulova Watch Co pays $9 for first ever network TV commercial.

*1956 -* Elvis Presley wearing a tuxedo appears on Steve Allen Show. See pic.

*1960 -* Fidel Castro nationalizes Esso, Shell & Texaco in Cuba.

*1960 -* Robert Bolt's "A Man For All Seasons" premieres in London.

*1963** -* Beatles record "She Loves You" & "I'll Get You".

*1963 -* US President Kennedy arrives in Rome.

*1963 -* US postal service institutes (Zone Improvement Plan) zip code.

*1967** -* "Funny Girl" closes at Winter Garden Theater NYC after 1348 perfs.

*1967 -* Beatles "Sgt Pepper's Lonely Hearts Club Band" goes #1.

*1968 -* The CIA's Phoenix Program is officially established.

*1971** -* Britain & Argentina sign accord about Falkland Islands.

*1972 -* "Hair" closes at Biltmore Theater NYC after 1750 perfs.

*1972 -* Ms. Magazine begins publishing. The horror.

*1973** -* "Jesus Christ Superstar" closes at Mark Hellinger NYC after 711 perfs.

*1979 -* Sony introduces the Walkman.

*1980 -* 'O Canada' officially becomes the national anthem of Canada.

*1995** -* "Kiss of the Spider Woman" closes at Broadhurst NYC after 906 perfs.

*2007** -* Smoking in England is banned in all public indoor spaces: with the ban already in force in Wales, Scotland and Northern Ireland, this means it is illegal to smoke in indoor public places anywhere in the UK. Australia implements a similar ban.

*2015** -* Greek Credit Crisis: Greece becomes first developed country to default on debt to the International Monetary Fund (1.7 billion).

2015 - Canada Day.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 2*

*1505** -* After an encounter with a violent thunderstorm, Martin Luther declares that he will become a monk.

*1578** -* Martin Frobisher sights Baffin Island.

*1681** -* Earl of Shaftesbury arrested for high treason.

*1687** -* King James II disbands English parliament.

*1787** -* Marquis de Sade shouts from Bastille that prisoners are being slaughtered.

*1808** -* Simon Fraser completes his trip down Fraser River, BC, lands at Musqueam.

*1843** -* An alligator falls from sky during a thunderstorm in Charleston, SC.

*1867** -* First US elevated railroad begins service, NYC.

*1900** -* Sibelius' "Finlandia" premieres in Helsinki.

*1901** -* Butch Cassidy & Sundance Kid rob train of $40,000 at Wagner, Montana.

*1927 -* Earthquake hits Palestine.

*1940 -* Lake Washington (Seattle) Floating bridge dedicated.

*1941 -* Earthquake hits Palestine.

*1948 -* 77th British Golf Open: Henry Cotton shoots a 284 at Muirfield.

*1956** -* Elvis Presley records "Hound Dog" & "Don't Be Cruel".

*1964 -* LBJ signs Civil Rights Act & Voting Rights Act into law.

*1967 -* Catherine Lacoste becomes youngest (22), first foreigner (France) & first amateur to win US Women's open golf tournament.

*1968** -* An El Al Israeli airliner is hijacked and diverted to Algeria by three armed members of the Popular Front for the Liberation of Palestine (PFLP). Last time for that.

*1970** -* First Boeing 747 to land in Amsterdam & Brussels.

*1972** -* "Fiddler on the Roof" closes at Imperial Theater NYC after 3242 perfs.

*1976 -* Supreme Court rules death penalty not inherently cruel or unusual.

*1979** -* Susan B. Anthony dollar is issued, 1st US coin to honor a woman. See pic.

*1988** -* 95th Wimbledon Womens Tennis Open: Steffi Graf beats Navratilova (5-7 6-2 6-1).

*1990 -* Panic in tunnel of Mecca: 1,426 pilgrims trampled to death.

*1992** -* Braniff Airlines goes out of business.

*2012** -* GlaxoSmithKline settles the largest healthcare fraud case in history for US$3 Billion. A dirty business.


----------



## EricABQ

The Susan B. flopped in so small part because it looked just like a quarter.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Just one addition, if I may:

1714 - Christoph Willibald Gluck born in Erasbach, Bavaria


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 3*

*1250** -* Louis IX of France is captured by Baibars' Mamluk army at the Battle of Fariskur while he is in Egypt conducting the Seventh Crusade; he later has to ransom himself.

*1767 -* Norway's oldest newspaper still in print, Adresseavisen, is founded (first edition published this date).

*1819** -* First savings bank in US (Bank of Savings in NYC) opens its doors.

*1871** -* Jesse James robs bank in Corydon, Iowa ($45,000).

*1876** -* Montenegro declares war on Turkey.

*1884** -* Dow Jones published its first stock avg.

*1886 -* In Germany, Karl Benz drives first automobile.

*1895** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Black Peter".

*1907** -* Pope decree forbids modernization of theology.

*1913** -* Common tern banded in Maine; found dead in 1919 in Africa (First bird known to have crossed the Atlantic).

*1928** -* First colour TV broadcast in London (John Logie Baird).

*1929** -* Dunlop Latex Development Laboratories made foam rubber.

*1930** -* US Veterans Administration created.

*1934** -* FDIC pays off 1st insured depositors, Fon du Lac Bank, East Peoria IL.

*1947 -* Soviet Union doesn't participate in Marshall Plan.

*1951** -* 33rd PGA Championship: Sam Snead wins at Oakmont CC, PA.

*1969** -* 78,000 attend Newport Jazz Festival, Newport, RI.

*1970** -* 200,000 attend Atlanta Pop Festival.

*1978 -* US Supreme Court rules 5-4, FCC had a right to reprimand NY radio station WBAI for broadcasting George Carlin's "Filthy Words".

*1990** -* Members of 2 Live Crew formally charged with obscenity in Florida.

*1997** -* Mississippi becomes first state to settle tobacco suit.

*2009** -* Mark II.5 Skytrain cars enter service in Metro Vancouver. See pic.

*2011 -* 125th Wimbledon Men's Tennis: Djokovic beats Nadal (6-4 6-1 1-6 6-3).


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 4*

*1054** -* Brightest known supernova SN 1054 (creates the Crab Nebula) 1st reported by Chinese astronomers.

*1534** -* Christian III is elected King of Denmark and Norway in the town of Rye.

*1634** -* The city of Trois-Rivières is founded in New France, later to become the Canadian province of Quebec.

*1776 -* US Congress proclaims the Declaration of Independence and independence from Britain.

*1789** -* First US tariff act.

*1802** -* US Military Academy officially opens (West Point, NY).

*1817 -* Chief Engineer James Geddes begins construction on the Erie Canal, one of the first great engineering works in North America.

*1837** -* Grand Junction Railway, the world's first long-distance railway, opens between Birmingham and Liverpool.

*1840** -* The Cunard Line's 700 ton wooden paddle steamer RMS Britannia departs from Liverpool bound for Halifax, Nova Scotia on the first transatlantic crossing with a scheduled end.

*1845** -* Henry David Thoreau moves into his shack on Walden Pond.

*1855** -* In Brooklyn, New York, the first edition of Walt Whitman's book of poems, titled Leaves of Grass, is published.

*1865** -* First edition of "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland" is published.

*1883** -* Buffalo Bill Cody presents first wild west show, North Platte, Nebraska.

*1884** -* First US bullfight held (Dodge City Kansas).

*1884 -* Statue of Liberty presented to US in Paris.

*1886** -* First scheduled transcontinental passenger train reaches Pt Moody, BC.

*1888** -* First organized rodeo competition held, Prescott, Arizona.

*1939 -* NY Yankees retire first uniform (Lou Gehrig #4), 1st Old Timers Day.

*1947 -* 76th British Golf Open: Fred Daly shoots a 293 at Royal Liverpool Golf Club.

*1964 -* Beach Boys "I Get Around" reaches #1.

*1966** -* Beatles attacked in Philippines after (unintentionally) insulting Imelda Marcos.

*1966 -* LBJ signs Freedom of Information Act.

*1970 -* Casey Kasem's "American Top 40" debuts on LA radio.

*1976 -* Operation Entebbe - Israel rescues 229 Air France hostage passengers In Uganda (3 hostages die along with Ugandan soldiers and Israeli soldier).

*1981** -* 95th Wimbledon Men's Tennis: John McEnroe beats Bjorn Borg (4-6 7-6 7-6 6-4).

*1988 -* US Navy shoots down Iranian civilian jetliner over Gulf, kills 290.

*1989** -* 14 year old actress Drew Barrymore, attempts suicide.

*1990 -* 2 Live Crew release "Banned in the USA" the lyrics quote Star Spangled Banner & Gettysburg Address.

*1993 -* Pizza Hut blimp deflates & lands safely on W 56th street in NYC.

*1996** -* Hotmail, a free internet e-mail service begins.

*1999 -* 113th Wimbledon Men's Tennis: Pete Sampras beats Andre Agassi (6-3 6-4 7-5).

*2004 -* 111th Wimbledon Womens Tennis: Maria Sharapova beats Serena Williams (6-1 6-4).

*2015* - Yankee Doodle Dandy Day. See pic.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 5*

*1295** -* Scotland and France form an alliance, the beginnings of the Auld Alliance, against England.

*1596** -* English fleet under the earl of Essex plunder Cadiz.

*1687** -* Isaac Newton's great work PRINCIPIA published by Royal Society in England. Outlines his laws of motion and universal gravitation. And now a strong component of Callaway Golf marketing.

*1813** -* War of 1812: Three weeks of British raids on Fort Schlosser, Black Rock and Plattsburgh, New York begin.

*1814** -* Americans defeat British & Canadians at Chippewa, Ontario.

*1830** -* France invades Algeria, begins a 40 year conquest.

*1841** -* Thomas Cook opens first travel agency.

*1865 -* US Secret Service begins operating under the Treasury Department.

*1922** -* First general election in Netherlands.

*1934** -* "Bloody Thursday" - Police open fire on striking longshoremen in San Francisco.

*1935 -* FDR signs National Labor Relations Act.

*1937 -* Spam, the luncheon meat, was introduced into the market by the Hormel Foods Corporation.

*1946 -* 75th British Golf Open: Sam Snead shoots a 290 to win at St Andrews.

*1951 -* Dr William Shockley invents junction transistor (Murray Hill, NJ).

*1954 -* The BBC broadcasts its first television news bulletin.

*1962 -* Mickey Mantle hits 2 homers en route to 4 consecutive homers.

*1968 -* 82nd Wimbledon Mens Tennis: Rod Laver beats Tony Roche (6-3 6-4 6-2).

*1969 -* Rolling Stones play a free concert in London's Hyde Park. See pic.

*1970 -* Air Canada DC-8 crashes 7 miles from Toronto's airport killing 109.

*1980 -* 94th Wimbledon Men's Tennis: Bjorn Borg beats John McEnroe (1-6 7-5 6-3 6-7 8-6).

*1987 -* A's Mark McGwire is first rookie to hit 30 home runs before All Star break. Eventually busted, with others, for HGH use.

*1989 -* Rod Stewart hits his head while on stage and knocks himself out.

*2003** -* SARS is declared to be contained by the WHO.

*2012** -* The Shard, the tallest building in Europe, is opened in London, at 309.6 metres (1,016 ft).

*2014** -* 121th Wimbledon Women's Tennis: Petra Kvitová beats Eugenie Bouchard (6-3 6-0).


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 6*

*1189** -* Richard the Lionheart is crowned King of England.

*1483** -* England's King Richard III crowned.

*1560** -* England and Scotland sign Treaty of Edinburgh.

*1669** -* LaSalle leaves Montreal to explore Ohio River.

*1699** -* Pirate Capt William Kidd is captured in Boston.

*1885** -* Louis Pasteur successfully tests an anti-rabies vaccine.

*1886** -* Horlick's of Wisconsin offers first malted milk to public.

*1903** -* George Wyman arrives in NYC by motorcycle 51 days out of SF.

*1917** -* T. E. Lawrence captures port of Aqaba from Turks.

*1928 -* World's largest record hailstone 1.5 lbs (7 inchs in diameter) at the time falls in Potter, Nebraska.

*1947** -* The AK-47 goes into production in the Soviet Union.

*1952** -* Last tram ride in London. See pic.

*1957** -* John Lennon (16) & Paul McCartney (15) meet for first time as Lennon's rock group Quarrymen perform at a church dinner.

*1964** -* Beatles film "Hard Day's Night" premieres in London.

*1965** -* Rock group "Jefferson Airplane" forms.

*1970** -* California passes first "no fault" divorce law.

*1983 -* Supreme Court rules retirement plans can't pay women less.

*1986** -* 100th Wimbledon Men's Tennis: Boris Becker beats Ivan Lendl (6-4 6-3 7-5).

*2008 -* 122nd Wimbledon Men's Tennis: Nadal beats Federer (6-4 6-4 6-7 6-7 9-7).

*2013 -* 3 people are killed and 181 are injured after a Boeing 777 crash lands at San Francisco Airport.

*2014 -* 128th Wimbledon Men's Tennis: Djokovic beats Federer (6-7 6-4 7-6 5-7 6-4).


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 7*

*1456** -* A retrial verdict acquits Joan of Arc of heresy 25 years after her death.

*1550** -* Traditional date Chocolate thought to have been introduced to Europe.

*1713** -* First performance of Handel's "Te Deum" & "Jubilate".

*1863** -* First military draft by US (exemptions cost $100).

*1875** -* Jesse James robs train in Otterville, Missouri.

*1930** -* Construction begins on Boulder (Hoover) Dam.

*1967 -* Beatles "All You Need is Love" is released.

*1967 -* Doors "Light My Fire" hits #1.

*2007 -* Worldwide performances by charity event Live Earth.

*2011 -* "Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows Part 2", the last Harry Potter film, premieres in London.

*2013 -* 127th Wimbledon Men's Tennis: Andy Murray beats Novak Djokovic (6-4 7-5 6-4) becoming the first British man to win a Wimbledon tennis title since 1936.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 8*

*1497** -* Portuguese navigator Vasco da Gama departs for on his first voyage - becomes first European to reach India by sea.

*1693** -* NYC authorizes first police uniforms in American colonies.

*1758** -* British & Colonial assault on French forces at Ticonderoga, NY.

*1796** -* US State Dept issues first American passport.

*1822** -* Chippewas turn over huge tract of land in Ontario to the United Kingdom.

*1835** -* Liberty Bell cracks (again).

*1870** -* US Congress authorizes registration of trademarks.

*1889 -* Wall Street Journal begins publishing.

*1892** -* American Psychological Association organized, Worcester, Mass.

*1898 -* The shooting death of crime boss Soapy Smith releases Skagway, Alaska from his iron grip. See pics.

*1932** -* Depression low point of Dow Jones Industrial Average, 41.22.

*1955** -* 84th British Golf Open: Peter Thomson shoots a 281 at St Andrews.

*1966** -* US airline strike (until Aug 19th).

*1984** -* 98th Wimbledon Men's Tennis: John McEnroe beats Jimmy Connors (6-1 6-1 6-2).

*2007 -* 121st Wimbledon Men's Tennis: Federer beats Nadal (7-6 4-6 7-6 2-6 6-2).

*2011** -* Space Shuttle Atlantis is launched in the final mission of the U.S. Space Shuttle program.

*2012 -* 126th Wimbledon Men's Tennis: Federer beats Murray (4-6 7-5 6-3 6-4).


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 9*

*1536** -* French navigator Jacques Cartier returns to Saint-Malo from Canada.

*1553 -* Lady Jane Grey, daughter of the Duke of Suffolk, is proclaimed queen of England in succession to Edward VI, who died three days earlier having proclaimed both his half-sisters illegitimate. She reigned for nine days before being deposed by Mary Tudor, who had Jane executed the following February.

*1572** -* 19 Catholic priests hanged in Gorcum.

*1800** -* Mt Vernon Gardens becomes site of first summer theater in US.

*1869** -* Corncob pipe, made from small corn kernels, invented.

*1872** -* Doughnut cutter patents by John Blondel, Thomaston, Maine.

*1877** -* First Wimbledon tennis championship begins - first offical lawn tennis tournament - men's singles only.

*1900** -* The Commonwealth of Australia is established by the British House of Commons.

*1916** -* First cargo submarine to cross Atlantic arrives in US from Germany. See pic.

*1917** -* British battleship Vanguard explodes at Scapa Flow (the result of an internal explosion of faulty cordite), killing 804.

*1937** -* 72nd British Golf Open: Henry Cotton shoots a 290 at Carnoustie Golf Links.

*1949 -* 78th British Golf Open: Bobby Locke shoots a 283 at Royal St George's Golf Club.

*1953** -* First helicopter passenger service (NYC).

*1958** -* Giant splash caused by fall of 90 million tons of rock & ice into Lituya Bay, Alaska washes 1,800 feet up the mountain.

*1966** -* 95th British Golf Open: Jack Nicklaus shoots 282 at Muirfield Gullane.

*1974** -* Pierre Trudeau's Liberal Party wins Canadian parliamentary election.

*1977** -* 106th British Golf Open: Tom Watson shoots a 268 at Turnberry Scotland.

*1978 -* Nearly 100,000 demonstrators march on Washington, DC for ERA. Earned run average?

*1980** -* 7 die in a stampede to see Pope John Paul II in Brazil.

*1982 -* Pan Am Boeing 727 crashes in Kenner LA, killing 153.

*1986 -* Attorney General's Commission on pornography links hard-core porn to sex crimes.

*1988 -* Jessye Norman begins recording Bizet's "Carmen".

*1989** -* 103rd Wimbledon Mens Tennis: Boris Becker beats Stefan Edberg (6-0 7-6 6-4).

*1989 -* 96th Wimbledon Women's Tennis Open: Graf beats Navratilova (6-2 6-7 6-1).

*1990** -* 104th Wimbledon Mens Tennis: Edberg beats Becker (6-2 6-2 3-6 3-6 6-4).

*1996 -* US Senate approves 90 cent raise to $4.25 minimum wage. Keep 'em down. The rich get richer....

*1997 -* Mike Tyson is banned from boxing for biting Evander Holyfield's ear.

*2006 -* 120th Wimbledon Men's Tennis: Federer beats Nadal (6-0 7-6 6-7 6-3).


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 10*

*988** -* The city of Dublin is founded on the banks of the river Liffey.

*1040 -* Lady Godiva rides naked on horseback through Coventry, according to legend, to force her husband, the Earl of Mercia, to lower taxes.

*1212 -* The most severe of several early fires of London burns most of the city to the ground.

*1460 -* Wars of Roses: Richard of York defeats King Henry.

*1520** -* King Charles V France and King Henry VIII of England sign treaty of Calais.

*1652** -* England declares war on Netherlands.

*1746** -* Bonnie Prince Charlie flees in disguise to Isle of Skye.

*1892** -* First concrete-paved street built (Bellefountaine, Ohio).

*1923** -* 2-pound hailstones kill 23 and many cattle (Rostov, Russia).

*1924** -* Denmark takes Greenland as Norway ends claim.

*1933** -* First police radio system operated, Eastchester Township, NY.

*1938 -* Howard Hughes flies around the world in 91 hours.

*1944 -* "Father of Medicare" Tommy Douglas becomes the 7th Premier of Saskatchewan.

*1953** -* 82nd British Golf Open: Ben Hogan shoots a 282 at Carnoustie.

*1964 -* 93rd British Golf Open: Tony Lema shoots a 279 at St Andrews. See pic.

*1971** -* 100th British Golf Open: Lee Trevino shoots a 278 at Royal Birkdale.

*2002** -* At a Sotheby's auction, Peter Paul Rubens' painting The Massacre of the Innocents is sold for £49.5million (US$76.2 million) to Kenneth, Lord Thomson.

*2005** -* Hurricane Dennis slams into the Florida Panhandle causing billions of dollars in damage.

*2011** -* British tabloid News of the World publishes its last edition after 168 years in the wake of a phone hacking scandal.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 11*

*1156** -* Siege of Shirakawa-den in Japan.

*1376** -* English "Good Parliament" meets.

*1405** -* Chinese fleet commander Zheng, he sets sail to explore the world for the first time.

*1533** -* Pope Clement VII excommunicates England's King Henry VIII.

*1576** -* Martin Frobisher sights Greenland.

*1750** -* Halifax, Nova Scotia, is almost completely destroyed by fire.

*1798** -* US Marine Corps established by an act of Congress.

*1812** -* US invades Canada (Detroit frontier).

*1848 -* London's Waterloo Station opens.

*1882** -* British fleet bombs Alexandria.

*1889** -* Tijuana in Mexico becomes a city.

*1896** -* Wilfrid Laurier sworn in as the 7th Prime Minister of Canada.

*1922** -* The Hollywood Bowl opens.

*1961 -* Gene Kiniski beats Verne Gagne in Minneapolis, to become NWA champ.

*1962** -* First transatlantic TV transmission via satellite (Telstar I).

*1969** -* David Bowie releases the single "Space Oddity" nine days before Apollo 11 lands on the moon.

*1969 -* Rolling Stones release "Honky Tonk Woman".

*1973** -* Brazilian Boeing 707 crashes near Paris, 122 killed.

*1984 -* Britain's MusicBox begins satellite transmission to Europe.

*1988** -* Mike Tyson hires Donald Trump as an advisor. OMG! See pic.

*1991** -* Calumet Farm, home to eight Kentucky Derby winners, files bankruptcy.

*1991 -* Nigerian DC-8 crashes near Djeddah, 261 die.

*2012 -* S/2012 P 1, the fifth moon of Pluto is discovered.


----------



## Azol

*1925 - Nicolai Gedda 90!!!*


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 12*

*1109** -* Crusaders capture Syria's harbor city of Tripoli.

*1771** -* James Cook sails Endeavour back to Downs England.

*1776** -* Captain Cook departs with Resolution for third trip to Pacific Ocean.

*1785** -* First manned flight by gas balloon in Netherlands.

*1804** -* Former US Secretary of the Treasury Alexander Hamilton dies after being shot in a duel.

*1843** -* Mormon leader Joseph Smith says God allows polygamy.

*1859** -* Paper bag manufacturing machine patents by William Goodale, MA.

*1862** -* Congress authorizes Medal of Honor.

*1874 -* Start of Sherlock Holmes Adventure "Gloria Scott".

*1882** -* First ocean pier in US completed, Washington, DC.

*1901** -* Cy Young wins his 300th baseball game.

*1909** -* 16th Amendment approved (power to tax incomes).

*1928** -* First televised tennis match.

*1930** -* 34th US Golf Open: Robert T "Bobby" Jones wins with 287 at Interlachen CC, Edina, MN.

*1933** -* Congress passes first minimum wage law (33 cents per hour).

*1946** -* Britten's "Rape of Lucretia" premieres in Glyndebourne.

*1949 -* Baseball owners agree to warning paths before each fence.

*1962 -* Rolling Stones first performance (Marquee Club, London). See pic.

*1969** -* 98th British Golf Open: Tony Jacklin shoots a 280 at Royal Lytham.

*1970** -* Thor Heyerdahl crosses Atlantic on raft Ra II, arrives in Barbados from Morocco in 57 days.

*1970 -* 99th British Golf Open: Jack Nicklaus shoots a 283 at St Andrews.

*1975** -* 104th British Golf Open: Tom Watson shoots a 279 at Carnoustie.

*1990 -* Boris Yeltsin quits Soviet Communist Party.

*1993** -* 7.8 earthquake hits Hokkaido Japan, 160 killed.

*2013** -* 8 people are killed after a commuter train derails in Paris.


----------



## MrTortoise

Thanks for posting Vaneyes, I love these sorts of historical lists!


----------



## elgar's ghost

Love the Stones pic - probably the only time I've seen Bill Wyman beaming his gnashers at a Stones gig as if he actually meant it.

EDIT: Thinking about it, if that pic is from their debut at the Marquee Club then it wouldn't be Wyman at all.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 13*

*1174** -* William I of Scotland, key rebel in Revolt of 1173-1174, captured at Alnwick by forces loyal to Henry II of England.

*1522** -* Hunger appeal by women of Utrecht.

*1832** -* Source of Mississippi River discovered (Henry R Schoolcraft).

*1836** -* US patent #1 (after 9,957 unnumbered patents), for locomotive wheels.

*1837** -* Queen Victoria is first monarch to live in present Buckingham Palace.

*1882** -* 200 die as train derails near Tcherny, Russia.

*1923 -* The Hollywood Sign is officially dedicated in the hills above Hollywood, Los Angeles. It originally reads "Hollywoodland " but the four last letters are dropped after renovation in 1949.

*1930** -* 1st soccer World Cup competition began in Uruguay.

*1939** -* Frank Sinatra makes his recording debut.

*1955** -* The last execution of a woman in Britain, Ruth Ellis, takes place at Holloway Prison, London.

*1962 -* 91st British Golf Open: Arnold Palmer shoots a 276 at Royal Troon.

*1978 -* BBC bans Sex Pistols "No One is Innocent".

*1985** -* "Live Aid" concert raises over $70 million for African famine relief. See pic.

*1994 -* OJ Simpson (charged with murder) gives hair samples for testing.

*2014** -* FIFA World Cup: Germany beats Argentina 1-0 in extra time to win football's 20th World Cup in Rio de Janeiro.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 14*

*1682** -* Henry Purcell appointed organist of Chapel Royal, London.

*1940** -* Due to baseball's beanball wars, Spalding advertises batting helmet with earflaps.

*1946** -* Dr Benjamin Spock's "Common Sense Book of Baby & Child Care" published,

*1967 -* The Who begin a US tour opening for Herman's Hermits.

*1969 -* The United States $500, $1,000, $5,000 and $10,000 bills are officially withdrawn from circulation. See pic.

*1987 -* Greyhound Bus buys Trailways Bus for $80M.

*2014** -* The Church of England votes in favor of allowing women to become bishops.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 15*

*1381** -* John Ball, a leader in the Peasants' Revolt, is hung, drawn and quartered in the presence of Richard II of England.

*1662** -* King Charles II charters Royal Society in London.

*1795** -* "Marseillaise" becomes French national anthem.

*1799** -* The Rosetta Stone is found in the Egyptian village of Rosetta by French Captain Pierre-François Bouchard during Napoleon's Egyptian Campaign.

*1815** -* Napoleon surrenders to Captain Frederick Maitland of HMS Bellerophon at Rochefort after his earlier defeat at the Battle of Waterloo.

*1823** -* A fire destroys the ancient Basilica of Saint Paul Outside the Walls in Rome.

*1869** -* Margarine is patented by Hippolye Méga-Mouriès for use by French Navy.

*1870 -* Manitoba becomes 5th Canadian province & NW Territories created.

*1904** -* First Buddhist temple in US forms, Los Angeles.

*1916 -* Boeing Company (Pacific Aero) formed by William Boeing in Seattle, WA.

*1927** -* 62nd British Golf Open: Bobby Jones shoots a 285 at St Andrews.

*1929** -* First airport hotel opens, Oakland, CA.

*1934** -* Continental Airlines commences operations.

*1940 -* Physicist Donald Kerst becomes the first person to accelerate electrons using electromagnetic induction, reaching energies of 2.3 MeV, when his betatron device (for particle acceleration) becomes operational.

*1948** -* Alcoholic Anonymous founded in Britain.

*1959** -* The steel strike of 1959 begins, leading to significant importation of foreign steel for the first time in United States history.

*1961 -* 90th British Golf Open: Arnold Palmer shoots a 284 at Royal Birkdale.

*1968 -* Commercial air travel begins between US & USSR.

*1972** -* 101st British Golf Open: Lee Trevino shoots 278 at Muirfield Gullane.

*1973 -* Ray Davies, announces retirement from Kinks then attempts suicide.

*1978** -* 107th British Golf Open: Jack Nicklaus shoots a 281 at St Andrews.

*1987** -* Boy George barred from British TV show, he may be a bad influence. See pic.

*1996 -* MSNBC begins Microsoft internet-NBC TV.

*2013 -* 18 people are killed and 47 are injured in a riot following a boxing match in Indonesia.

*2014** -* 20 people are killed & 100 are injured after a train derails in Moscow.


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaneyes said:


> *July 15*
> 
> *1815** -* Napoleon surrenders to Captain Frederick Maitland of HMS Bellerophon at Rochefort after his earlier defeat at the Battle of Waterloo.


Hurrah!

Hats in the air!


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 16*

*1429 -* Joan of Arc and the French army enter the city of Rheims.

*1439** -* Kissing is banned in England (to stop germs from spreading).

*1618** -* Capt John Gilbert patents first dredger in Britain.

*1661** -* First banknotes in Europe are issued by Bank of Stockholm.

*1782** -* Mozart's "Das Entfuhrung aus dem Serail," premieres in Vienna.

*1845** -* NY Yacht Club holds its 1st regatta.

*1867 -* D R Averill patents ready-mixed paint.

*1867 -* Joseph Monier patents reinforced concrete.

*1936** -* First x-ray photo of arterial circulation, Rochester, NY.

*1951 -* Novel "Catcher in Rye" by J. D. Salinger published.

*1956 -* Last Ringling Bros, Barnum & Bailey Circus under a canvas tent.

*1965** -* Mount Blanc Road tunnel between France & Italy opens.

*1972 -* Smokey Robinson & Miracles final live performance.

*1990** -* 400 die in a (7.7) earthquake in Philippines.

*1994 -* Comet Shoemaker-Levy collides with Jupiter.

*1994 -* Spanish fishing boats sink a French fishing boat over fishing rights.

*1999** -* John F. Kennedy Jr., his wife Carolyn Bessette Kennedy, and sister-in-law Lauren Bessette are killed in a plane crash off the coast of Martha's Vineyard. The Piper Saratoga aircraft was piloted by Kennedy. An estimated settlement of $15M to $20M, Kennedy family to Bessette family. See pic.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 17*

*1509** -* Venice recaptures Padua.

*1585** -* English secret service discovers Anthony Babington's murder plot against QE I.

*1717** -* Handel's "Water Music" premieres on the river Thames in London.

*1821** -* Spain cedes Florida to US.

*1861** -* US Congress authorizes paper money.

*1867** -* First US dental school, Harvard School of Dental Medicine, established.

*1897** -* First ship arrives in Seattle carrying gold from Yukon.

*1945** -* Potsdam Conference (Truman, Stalin, Churchill) holds first meeting.

*1954 -* Construction begins on Disneyland.

*1955 -* Disneyland televises its grand opening in Anaheim, California.

*1968** -* Beatles animated film "Yellow Submarine" premieres in London.

*1974** -* First quadrophonic studio in UK is open by Moody Blues.

*1976** -* Summer Olympic games opens in Montreal.

*1996 -* TWA Flight 800: Off the coast of Long Island, New York, a Paris-bound TWA Boeing 747 explodes, killing all 230 on board.

*2004** -* Martha Stewart is sentenced to five months in prison plus five months in home confinement for lying to federal investigators. See pic.

*2005 -* 134th British Golf Open: Tiger Woods shoots a 274 at St Andrews.

*2007** -* TAM Airlines (TAM Linhas Aéreas) Flight 3054 crashes upon landing during rain in São Paulo. This is Brazil's deadliest aviation accident to date with an estimated 199 deaths.

*2014** -* Malaysia Airlines Flight 17 crashes (presumed shot down by either pro-Russian separatists or the Ukrainian militia), killing all 283 passengers and 15 crew on board.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 18*

*64** -* Great Fire of Rome begins under the Emperor Nero.

*1743** -* First half-page newspaper ad is published (NY Weekly Journal).

*1853** -* Completion of Grand Trunk Line, trains begin running over first North American railroad between Portland, Maine & Montreal.

*1947 -* King George VI signs Indian Independence Act.

*1968** -* The Intel Corporation is founded in Santa Clara, California.

*1976 -* Stockhausen "Sirius" premieres in NYC.

*1981** -* Part of Hyatt Regency Hotel (Kansas City, MO) caves in, 113 killed. See pic.

*1986** -* 115th British Golf Open: Greg Norman shoots 280 at Turnberry, Scotland.

*1986 -* Videotapes released showing Titanic's sunken remains.

*1993 -* 122nd British Golf Open: Greg Norman shoots 267 at Royal St George's.

*2013** -* Detroit, Michigan, files for bankruptcy to become the largest US municipal bankruptcy at $18.5 Billion.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 19*

*64** -* Circus Maximus in Rome catches fire.

*1524** -* Peasants War begins in Germany's Black Forest.

*1553** -* 15-year-old Lady Jane Grey deposed as England's Queen after 9 days.

*1692** -* 5 more people are hanged for witchcraft (20 in all) in Salem, MA. See song.

*1848** -* First US women's rights convention held in Seneca Falls NY, organised by Elizabeth Cady Stanton & Lucretia Mott.

*1877** -* 1st Wimbledon Men's Tennis: Spencer W Gore beats Marshall (6-1 6-2 6-4).

*1879** -* Doc Holliday kills for the first time after a man shoots up his New Mexico saloon.

*1899** -* National Brotherhood of Electrical Workers forms.

*1913** -* Billboard publishes earliest known "Last Week's 10 Best Sellers among Popular Songs" Malinda's Wedding Day is #1.

*1942** -* Shostakovitch Symphony 7 premieres in US.

*1961** -* First in-flight movie shown (TWA).

*1967** -* First air conditioned NYC subway car (R-38 on the F line).

*1987** -* 116th British Golf Open: Nick Faldo shoots a 279 at Muirfield Gullane.

*1989 -* United Airlines DC-10 crashes at Sioux City Iowa, kills 112.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 20*

*1712** -* The Riot Act takes effect in Great Britain.

*1749** -* Earl of Chesterfield says "Idleness is only refuge of weak minds".

*1773** -* Scottish settlers arrive at Pictou, Nova Scotia (Canada).

*1801** -* Elisha Brown Jr pressed a 1,235 pound cheese ball at his farm.

*1868** -* First use of tax stamps on cigarettes.

*1871 -* British Columbia joins the confederation of Canada.

*1933 -* In London, 500,000 march against anti-Semitism.

*1942 -* Time puts Russian composer Dmitri Shostakovitch on its cover.

*1962** -* Shostakovitch completes Symphony 13.

*1964 -* Shostakovitch completes String Quartet 10.

*1968 -* Iron Butterfly "In-a-gadda-da-vida" becomes first heavy metal song to hit charts, it comes in at #117.

*1969** -* First men on the Moon, Neil Armstrong and Buzz Aldrin from Apollo 11. See pic.

*1975 -* India expels three reporters from The Times, The Daily Telegraph, and Newsweek because they refused to sign a pledge to abide by government censorship.

*1977 -* CIA releases documents under the Freedom of Information Act revealing it had engaged in mind control experiments.

*1980** -* 109th British Golf Open: Tom Watson shoots a 271 at Muirfield Gullane.

*1992** -* 121st British Golf Open: Nick Faldo shoots a 272 at Muirfield Gullane.

*1994 -* OJ Simpson offers $500,000 reward for evidence of ex-wife's klller.

*1999** -* Falun Gong is banned in the People's Republic of China, and a large scale crackdown of the practice is launched.

*2001** -* The London Stock Exchange goes public.

*2008** -* 137th British Golf Open: Pádraig Harrington shoots a 283 at Royal Birkdale Golf Club.

*2014 -* 143rd British Golf Open: Rory McIlroy shoots 271 at Royal Liverpool Golf Club.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 21*

*1545** -* French invasion of the Isle of Wight occurs.

*1718** -* The Treaty of Passarowitz between the Ottoman Empire, Austria and the Republic of Venice is signed.

*1798** -* Napoleon wins Battle of Pyramids in Egypt.

*1865** -* In the market square of Springfield, Missouri, Wild Bill Hickok shoots and kills Davis Tutt in what is regarded as the first true western showdown.

*1866** -* Cholera epidemic kills hundreds in London.

*1873** -* Jesse James & James Younger gang's first train robbery (Adair, Iowa).

*1897** -* Tate Gallery opens in England.

*1904** -* After 13 years, the 4,607-mile Trans-Siberian railway is completed.

*1919** -* Anthony Fokker establishes airplane factory at Hamburg & Amsterdam.

*1930 -* US Veterans Administration forms.

*1938** -* Paul Hindemith & Leonide Massines "Nobilissima visione" ballet premieres in London. See pic.

*1972** -* Two passenger trains collide head-on killing 76 (Seville, Spain).

*1972 -* In New York 57 murders occur in 24 hours.

*1976 -* First outbreak of "Legionnaire's Disease" kills 29 in Philadelphia.

*1979** -* 108th British Golf Open: Seve Ballesteros shoots a 283 at Royal Lytham.

*2011** -* NASA's Space Shuttle program ends with the landing of Space Shuttle Atlantis on mission STS-135.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 22*

*1298** -* English defeat Scots at Battle of Falkirk.

*1587** -* Second English colony forms on Roanoke Island off NC.

*1919** -* De Falla & Massine's "Three-cornered Hat" premieres in London.

*1934** -* Outside Chicago's Biograph Theatre, "Public Enemy No. 1" John Dillinger is mortally wounded by FBI agents. See pic.

*1959** -* Benjamin Britten's "Missa Brevis" in D premieres.

*1967 -* Jimi Hendrix quits as opening act of the Monkees' tour.

*1969** -* Aretha Franklin arrested for disturbing the peace in Detroit. No respect.

*1975** -* US House of Representives votes to restore citizenship to General Robert E. Lee.

*1983 -* Dick Smith makes first solo helicopter flight around the world.

*1984** -* 113th British Golf Open: Seve Ballesteros shoots 276 at St Andrews.

*1990** -* 119th British Golf Open: Nick Faldo shoots 270 at St Andrews.

*1994 -* OJ Simpson pleads "Absolutely 100% Not Guilty" of double murder.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 23*

*1148** -* Crusaders attack Damascus.

*1599** -* Caravaggio's first public commission for paintings.

*1726** -* Ben Franklin sails back to Philadelphia.

*1798** -* Napoleon captures Alexandria, Egypt.

*1840** -* Union Act passed by British Parliament, uniting Upper & Lower Canada.

*1900 -* The Canadian government reviews immigration policy, prohibiting criminals and paupers from landing in Canada.

*1904** -* Ice cream cone created during St Louis World Fair - the first cone reputedly by Charles E. Menches.

*1930** -* Earthquake strikes Ariano Italy, 1,500 killed.

*1965** -* Beatles "Help" is released in UK.

*1966 -* Napoleon XIV releases "They're Coming to Take Me Away, Ha! Ha!". See pic.

*1973 -* Nixon refuses to release Watergate tapes of conversations in the White House relevant to the Watergate investigation.

*1980** -* Billy Carter admits to being paid by Libya.

*1989** -* 118th British Golf Open: Mark Calcavecchia shoots 275 at Royal Troon, then wins a playoff with Norman and Grady.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 24*

*1534** -* Jacques Cartier lands in Canada, claims it for France.

*1567** -* Mary Queen of Scots is forced to abdicate; her 1-year-old son becomes King James VI of Scots.

*1793** -* France passes first copyright law.

*1935** -* First greetings telegram sent in Britain.

*1935 -* The world's first children's railway opens in Tbilisi, USSR.

*1938** -* Instant coffee invented.

*1958 -* Ted Williams is fined $250 for spitting at Boston fans again.

*1965 -* Bob Dylan release, "Like a Rolling Stone".

*1965 -* Rock group "The Animals" first time on British charts.

*1967 -* Charles de Gaulle says 'Vive le Quebec libre! Long live free Quebec!'

*1974** -* Supreme Court unanimously rules Nixon must turn over Watergate tapes.

*1978 -* Billy Martin resigns as Yankee manager after "one is a born liar the other a convicted one" comment about Steinbrenner & Jackson.

*1987** -* IBM-PC DOS Version 3.3 (updated) released. See pic.

*2002 -* On 200th anniversary of his birth French author Alexandre Dumas' ('The Three Musketeers') ashes are interred in the Panthéon in Paris in a televised ceremony.

*2013 -* 80 people are killed and 140 are injured after a high-speed train derails in Santiago de Compostela, Spain.

*2014** -* 116 people are killed after Air Algérie Flight 5017 crashed in Mali.










Please note: Your historymeister will be absent from this site for a few days. As always, feel free to contribute history for corresponding days. Ciao!


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 27*

*1501** -* Copernicus formally installed as canon of Frauenberg Cathedral.

*1586** -* Sir Walter Raleigh brings first tobacco to England from Virginia.

*1661** -* English Parliament confirms Navigation Act.

*1694** -* Bank of England granted 12 year charter by Act of Parliament.

*1789** -* US Congress establishes Department of Foreign Affairs (State Dept.).

*1795** -* Spain & France sign peace treaty.

*1830** -* Revolution breaks out in Paris (again), opposing laws of Charles X.

*1898** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Dancing Men".

*1921 -* Frederick Banting and Charles Best isolate insulin at the University of Toronto.

*1931 -* Grasshoppers in Iowa, Nebraska & SD destroyed thousands of acres of crops.

*1940 -* Bugs Bunny debuts in "Wild Hare". See pic.

*1945 -* US Communist Party forms.

*1965 -* LBJ signs a bill requiring cigarette makers to print health warnings on all cigarette packages about the effects of smoking. Maybe there should be a similar warning for guns?

*1967 -* LBJ sets up commission to study cause of urban violence.

*1977** -* John Lennon is granted a green card for permanent residence in US, and a passage to death.

*1988 -* Radio Shack announces Tandy 1000 SL computer.

*2012 -* 2012 London Olympics Opening Ceremony occurs.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 28*

*1741** -* Capt Bering discovers Mount St Elias, Alaska.

*1858** -* First use of fingerprints as a means of identification is made by Sir William James Herschel of the Indian Civil Service.

*1898 -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Retired Colourman".

*1900** -* Hamburger created by Louis Lassing in Connecticut.

*1931 -* Mob hitman Mad Dog Coll allegedly participates in a kidnapping attempt that results in the shooting death of a child, which earns him the nickname "Mad Dog". See pic.

*1933** -* First singing telegram delivered (to Rudy Vallee), NYC.

*1951** -* "Kiss Me, Kate" closes at New Century Theater NYC after 1077 perfs.

*1951 -* Walt Disney's animated musical film "Alice In Wonderland" released.

*1954 -* "On the Waterfront", directed by Elia Kazan starring Marlon Brando and Eva Marie Saint, is released (Best Picture 1955).

*1959** -* Great Britain starts using postal codes.

*1976 -* 8.2 & 7.4 earthquakes devastate Tangsha, China (240,000 and 750,000 die).

*1978** -* 600,000 attend Watkins Glen Summer Jam in NY.

*1988** -* IBM announces price hike on older models.

*1996 -* Kennewick Man, the remains of a prehistoric man, is discovered near Kennewick, Washington.

*2013** -* 39 people are killed after a bus veers off a bridge in Avellino Province, Italy.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 29*

*1567** -* James VI is crowned King of Scots at Stirling.

*1634** -* Dutch fleet under Johannes van Walbeeck lands on Curacao.

*1655** -* Biggest townhall in the world opens in Amsterdam.

*1696** -* Louis XIV. King of France, & Victor Amadeus II, Duke of Savoy, sign Peace of Turin, a turning point in the War of the League of Augsburg.

*1715** -* Ten Spanish treasure galleons sunk off Florida coast by hurricane.

*1836** -* Inauguration of the Arc de Triomphe in Paris.

*1899 -* Southern California Golf Association forms.

*1907 -* Sir Robert Baden-Powell forms Boy Scouts in England.

*1914 -* First transcontinental phone link made between NYC & SF.

*1920** -* First transcontinental airmail flight from NY to SF.

*1923** -* Albert Einstein speaks on pacifism in Berlin.

*1928** -* Walt Disney's "Steamboat Willie" is released.

*1938** -* Comic strip "Dennis the Menace," first appears.

*1949 -* BBC radio begins broadcasting.

*1952** -* First nonstop transpacific flight by a jet.

*1956 -* Jacques Cousteau's Calypso anchors in 7,500 m of water (record). See pic.

*1973** -* $180,000 in Led Zeppelin receipts are robbed from NY Hilton.

*2005** -* Astronomers announce their discovery of Eris.

*2013 -* €103 million of diamonds is stolen from the Carton Intercontinental Hotel, Cannes, France.


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 30*

*1678** -* English troops land in Flanders.

*1729** -* City of Baltimore founded.

*1733** -* Society of Freemasons opens first American lodge in Boston.

*1775** -* Captain Cook with Resolution returns to England (Where he should've remained).

*1824** -* Gioacchino Rossini becomes manager of Theatre Italian, Paris.

*1870** -* Staten Island ferry "Westfield" burns, killing 100.

*1874** -* First baseball teams to play outside US, Boston-Philadelphia in British Isles.

*1889** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Naval Treaty".

*1898 -* Will Kellogg invents Corn Flakes.

*1908** -* Around the World Automobile Race ends in Paris.

*1935** -* First Penguin book is published, starting the paperback revolution.

*1942 -* FDR signs bill creating women's Navy auxiliary agency (WAVES).

*1943** -* Last Judy Garland-Mickey Rooney movie released (Girl Crazy).

*1954 -* Elvis Presley joins Memphis Federation of Musicians, Local 71.

*1956** -* US motto "In God We Trust" authorized.

*1963** -* British spy Kim Philby found in Moscow.

*1965 -* Duke Ellington's "Golden Brown & the Green Apple" premieres.

*1966** -* Beatles "Yesterday & Today" album goes #1.

*1969 -* Barbra Streisand opens for Liberace at International Hotel, Las Vegas.

*1971 -* Japanese Boeing 727 collides with an F-86 fighter killing 162.

*1988 -* Harry Drake shoots arrow record 1873m.

*1988 -* Ronald J Dossenbach begins world record ride, pedaling across Canada from Vancouver BC, to Halifax, NS (13 days, 15 hr, 4 min).

*1990 -* The first Saturn automobile rolls off the assembly line. See pic.

*2003** -* The last 'old style' Volkswagen Beetle rolls off the assembly line in Mexico.

*2008** -* "Slumdog Millionaire" based on the novel "Q & A" by Vikas Swarup, directed by Danny Boyle and starring Dev Patel premieres at the Telluride Film Festival (Best Picture 2009).


----------



## Vaneyes

*July 31*

*30 BC** -* Battle of Alexandria: Mark Antony achieves a minor victory over Octavian's forces, but most of his army subsequently deserts, leading to his suicide.

*781** -* The oldest recorded eruption of Mt. Fuji (Traditional Japanese date: July 6, 781).

*1498** -* Christopher Columbus on his third voyage discovers the island of Trinidad.

*1790** -* First US patent granted to Samuel Hopkins for a potash process.

*1792** -* Cornerstone laid for first US government building: US Mint in Philaelphia.

*1879** -* The first cable connection between South Africa and Europe is laid by the British electrical engineer Charles Tilston Bright as part of his project to link the British Empire with growing telecommunications technologies.

*1912 -* US government prohibits movies & photos of prize fights (censorship).

*1925 -* Unemployment Insurance Act passed in Britain.

*1932 -* George Washington quarter goes into circulation.

*1948** -* "Brigadoon" closes at Ziegfeld Theater NYC after 581 performances.

*1951** -* Japan Airlines is established. See pic.

*1953** -* Dept of Health, Education & Welfare created.

*1964 -* Rolling Stones concert in Ireland halts after 12 minutes due to riot.

*1965** -* Cigarette advertsing banned on British TV.

*1966** -* Alabamans burn Beatles products due to John Lennon's anti-Jesus remark.

*1971** -* Apollo 15 astronauts take 6½ hour electric car ride on Moon.

*1973 -* Delta Airlines DC-9 crashes in fog at Logan Airport, Boston, killing all but one of 89 aboard. Lone survivor dies 6 months later.

*1988 -* Last Playboy club closes in Lansing, Michigan.

*1992 -* Thai Airbus crashes into mountain at Kathmandu, 113 die.

*2012 -* A second power grid failure in two days leaves 670 million people in India without power.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 1*

*30 BC** -* Octavian (later known as Augustus) enters Alexandria, Egypt, bringing it under the control of the Roman Republic.

*1177 -* Peace Treaty of Venice: Emperor Frederik I & Pope Alexander III.

*1498** -* Christopher Columbus lands on "Isla Santa" (Venezuela).

*1711** -* Surrounded Tsar Peter the Great flees Azov.

*1732** -* Foundations laid for Bank of England.

*1793** -* France becomes first country to use the metric system.

*1831** -* London Bridge opens to traffic.

*1873** -* SF's first cable car begins service.

*1927** -* Earliest date for a film to be considered for the Academy Awards.

*1941 -* The first Jeep is produced.

*1953** -* California introduces sales tax (for education).

*1955** -* First microgravity research begins.

*1957** -* First commercial building heated by Sun (Albuquerque NM).

*1960 -* Chubby Checker releases "The Twist".

*1964 -* Beatles single "A Hard Day's Night" goes #1.

*1971 -* George Harrison's concert for Bangladesh takes place in NYC.

*1976** -* 21st Olympic games close at Montreal Canada.

*1987** -* Crossbow flight record (2,005 yds 1'9") set by Harry Drake in Nevada.

*1994 -* The Rolling Stones begin Voodoo Lounge world tour. See pic.

*1995** -* Westinghouse purchases CBS-TV network.

*2000** -* First patient to receive the Jarvik 2000, the first total artificial heart that can maintain blood flow in addition to generating a pulse.

*2004** -* A supermarket fire kills 396 people and injures 500 in Asunción, Paraguay.

Voodoo Lounge Tour t-shirt (1994)


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 2*

*1100** -* King William II of England (William Rufus) is killed by an arrow shot by Sir Walter Tyrell while hunting in the New Forest.

*1610** -* Henry Hudson enters bay later named after him, the Hudson Bay.

*1704** -* Duke of Marlborough beats French & Bavarians at Blenheim.

*1776 -* Formal signing of the US Declaration of Independence by 56 people.

*1790** -* First US census (population of 3,939,214, 697,624 are slaves) is conducted.

*1802** -* Napoleon declared "Consul for Life".

*1819** -* First parachute jump in US. See pic.

*1830** -* Charles X of France abdicates in favour of his grandson the Duc de Bordeaux.

*1858** -* First mailboxes installed in Boston & NYC streets.

*1865** -* Lewis Carroll publishes "Alice's Adventures in Wonderland".

*1870** -* Tower Subway, the world's first underground tube railway, opens in London.

*1875** -* First roller skating rink opens (London).

*1877** -* SF Public Library opens with 5,000 volumes.

*1880 -* British Parliament officially adopts Greenwich Mean Time (GMT).

*1887** -* Rowell Hodge patents barbed wire.

*1892** -* Charles A Wheeler patents a prototype of the escalator.

*1909** -* First Lincoln head pennies minted.

*1914 -* Sherlock Holmes Adventure "His Last Bow" takes place.

*1937** -* The Marihuana Tax Act of 1937 is passed in America, essentially rendering marijuana and all its by-products illegal.

*1943 -* Lt John F Kennedy's PT-boat 109 sinks at Solomon islands.

*1953 -* KCPQ TV channel 13 in Tacoma-Seattle, WA (IND) begins broadcasting.

*1961** -* Beatles first gig as house band of Liverpool's Cavern Club.

*1967 -* "In the Heat of the Night" directed by Norman Jewison and starring Sidney Poitier and Rod Steiger premieres in New York (Best Picture 1968).

*1973 -* "American Graffiti" directed by George Lucas and starring Richard Dreyfuss and Ron Howard premieres at the Locarno International Film Festival, Switzerland.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 3*

*1108** -* Louis VI, "The Fat One," King of France, crowned.

*1492** -* Christopher Columbus sets sail on his first voyage with three ships, Santa María, Pinta and Niña from Palos de la Frontera, Spain for the "Indies".

*1778** -* Teatro alla Scala opens in Milan.

*1829** -* Gioacchino Rossini's "William Tell" premieres in Paris.

*1852** -* First intercollegiate rowing race, Harvard beats Yale by 4 lengths.

*1860** -* American Canoe Association founded at Lake George NY.

*1863 -* Saratoga Racetrack (NY) opens.

*1900** -* Firestone Tire & Rubber Company founded.

*1921** -* First aerial cropdusting (Troy, Ohio, to kill caterpillars).

*1926** -* Traffic lights installed at Piccadilly Circus, London.

*1939** -* Jean Genet's "Ondine" premieres in Paris.

*1955** -* Automobile Association of America ends support of auto racing.

*1958** -* USS Nautilus reaches North Pole, first submarine to achieve submarine transit of North Pole.

*1958 -* The Billboard Hot 100 is founded.

*1963** -* Beatles final performance at Cavern Club in Liverpool.

*1966 -* South African government bans Beatles records.

*1967 -* James Law rides entire NYC subway in 22 hrs 12 minutes.

*1972 -* U.S. Senate ratifies the Anti-Ballistic Missile Treaty.

*1973** -* Flash fire kills 51 at amusement park (Isle of Man, UK).

*1975 -* Louisiana Superdome is dedicated.

*1977** -* Radio Shack issues a press release introducing TRS-80 computer, within weeks thousands were ordered.

*1979** -* Fastest jai-alai shot (188 mph), Jose Arieto at Newport Jai Alai, RI.

*1981** -* 13,000 Air Traffic Controllers (PATCO) begin their strike; US President Ronald Reagan offers ultimatum to workers: 'if they do not report for work within 48 hours, they have forfeited their jobs and will be terminated'.

*1985 -* Train crash at Flaujac, France: 35 killed.

*1987 -* Twins pitcher Joe Niekro is caught with a file on the mound, and is ejected.

*2008** -* Actor Morgan Freeman is injured in an automobile accident near Ruleville, Mississippi, when his car flipped over several times on the highway. See pic.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 4*

*1666** -* Hurricane hits Guadeloupe, Martinique & St Christopher; thousands die.

*1693** -* Date traditionally ascribed to Dom Perignon's invention of Champagne.

*1753** -* George Washington becomes a master mason.

*1830** -* Plans for city of Chicago laid out.

*1862** -* US government collects its first income tax.

*1881** -* 122°F (50°C), Seville, Spain (European record).

*1902** -* The Greenwich foot tunnel under the River Thames opens.

*1919 -* Rodin Museum opens in Paris in the hôtel Biron containing works left to the state by the sculptor Auguste Rodin.

*1945** -* Golfer Byron Nelson records most tournament wins (18) in a season.

*1955** -* Eisenhower authorizes $46 million for construction of CIA headquarters.

*1956 -* Elvis Presley releases "Hound Dog".

*1965** -* Cook Islands enters into free association with New Zealand.

*1987** -* At Seattle Kingdome, Ruppert Jones hits a foul ball that sticks in speaker.

*1991 -* The Greek cruise ship Oceanos sinks off the Wild Coast of South Africa. A bizarre tale. See pic.

*1994 -* Truck carrying millions of bees overturns on NY parkway.

*1997 -* 185,000 Teamsters union United Parcel Service drivers walk off the job.










Related:

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/MTS_Oceanos


----------



## Dr Johnson

Vaneyes said:


> *August 4*
> 
> *1693** -* Date traditionally ascribed to Dom Perignon's invention of Champagne.


Hurrah!:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 5*

*910** -* The last major Viking army to raid England is defeated at the Battle of Tettenhall by the allied forces of Mercia and Wessex, led by King Edward and Earl Aethelred.

*1100** -* Henry I is crowned King of England in Westminster Abbey.

*1305** -* William Wallace, who led Scottish resistance to England, is captured by the English near Glasgow and transported to London for trial and execution.

*1689** -* 1,500 Iroquois attack the village of Lachine, in New France.

*1775** -* First Spanish ship, San Carlos, enters SF Bay.

*1846** -* Oregon territory divided between US & Britain at 49th parallel.

*1861 -* US Army abolishes flogging.

*1882 -* Standard Oil of New Jersey is established.

*1924** -* Comic strip "Little Orphan Annie" by Harold Gray debuts.

*1926** -* First talkie movie "Don Juan" at Warner Theatre, NY.

*1949** -* 6.75 Earthquake hits Quito; about 6,000 die.

*1953 -* "From Here to Eternity" based on book by James Jones, directed by Fred Zinnemann and starring Burt Lancaster, Montgomery Clift and Frank Sinatra is released (Best Picture 1954).

*1957 -* Comic strip "Andy Capp" made its debut.

*1963 -* Craig Breedlove sets world auto speed record at 407.45 MPH.

*1966 -* Beatles release "Revolver" album in US.

*1974** -* Joan Jett forms her rock group Runaways.

*1981** -* US President Regan fires 11,500 striking air traffic controllers.

*1997** -* Korean Air 747 with 331 aboard crashes in Guam, 29 survive.

*2013 -* The world's first bovine stem cell lab-grown burger is eaten in London. 5oz @ $332,000. See pic.

*2013 -* Alex "A-Roid" Rodriquez, New York Yankee MLB player, is banned for 211 games for using human growth hormones.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 6*

*1497** -* Italian explorer John Cabot aka Giovanni Caboto returns to Bristol from North America (Newfoundland) - first European to do so since the Vikings.

*1600** -* Henry IV of France invades Savoy after negotiations break down over Saluzzo, controlled by Savoy since 1588.

*1861** -* US Congress passes First Confiscation Act.

*1890** -* Denton True "Cy" Young pitches and wins his 1st major league baseball game.

*1890 -* At Auburn Prison, New York murderer William Kemmler becomes first person to be executed by electric chair.

*1947** -* First performance of Villa-Lobos' "Bachianas Brasilieras No 8".

*1956** -* After going bankrupt in 1955, the American broadcaster DuMont Television Network makes its final broadcast, a boxing match from St. Nicholas Arena.

*1962** -* Jamaica becomes independent after 300 years of British rule.

*1965 -* Beatles release "Help" album in UK.

*1965** -* LBJ signs the Voting Rights Act prohibiting voting discrimination against minorities. See pic.

*1966 -* US citizens demonstrate against war in Vietnam.

*1974 -* Explosion and fire destroy Great Northern RR yard in Wenatchee, Wash.

*1979 -* Marcus Hooper, 12, is youngest person to swim English Channel.

*1989** -* "Oh! Calcutta!" closes at Edison Theater NYC after 5959 performances.

*1997** -* Microsoft announces it will invest $150 million in Apple Computer Inc.


----------



## rrudolph

August 6, 1945 8:15 AM the US drops an atomic bomb on Hiroshima Japan






(yes, I know the title came after the composition of the piece. It still works.)


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 7*

*1573** -* Francis Drake's fleet returns to Plymouth after a year spent raiding for Spanish treasure.

*1606** -* Possible first performance of Shakespeare's tragedy Macbeth, performed in the Great Hall at Hampton Court Palace for King James I.

*1620 -* Battle at Ponts-the-Ce, Poitou: French king Louis XIII beats his mother Marie de Medici.

*1904** -* Train derailed on bridge in Eden Colo during a flash flood, kills 96.

*1907** -* Walter Johnson wins 1st of his 416 wins, 7-2 over Cleveland.

*1934** -* US Court of Appeals upheld lower court ruling striking down government's attempt to ban controversial James Joyce novel "Ulysses".

*1944 -* IBM dedicates the first program-controlled calculator, the Automatic Sequence Controlled Calculator (known best as the Harvard Mark I).

*1956** -* Boston Red Sox fine Ted Williams $5,000 for spitting at Boston fans.

*1956 -* Dynamite transport explodes in Colombia; about 1200 die.

*1959 -* The Lincoln Memorial design on the U.S. penny goes into circulation. It replaces the "sheaves of wheat" design.

*1970** -* First computer chess tournament. See pic.

*1972** -* Baseball's Hall of Fame inducts Yogi Berra, Sandy Koufax, Lefty Gomez, and Early Wynn.

*1983 -* Some 675,000 AT&T employees strike.

*1988 -* Writers Guild ends its 6 months strike.

*1991 -* Manhattan Cable final day of amnesty to return illegal cable boxes.

*1993 -* Tropical storm Brett ravages Venezuela, 118 killed.

*2012 -* 200,000 people are evacuated from Shanghai in anticipation of Typhoon Haikui.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Vaneyes, you're an absolute trouper and I love reading this - please don't think that a lack of likes is commensurate with a lack of appreciation.

:tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> Vaneyes, you're an absolute trouper and I love reading this - please don't think that a lack of likes is commensurate with a lack of appreciation.
> 
> :tiphat:


Thanks for your note, EG. It's much appreciated by your historymeister, who incidentally tries to avoid mentioning wars, politicians, birthdays. :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 8*

*1508** -* Spaniard Juan Ponce de Leon founds Caparra the first European settlement in Puerto Rico.

*1549** -* France declares war on England.

*1585 -* John Davis enters Cumberland Sound in search of the Northwest Passage.

*1609** -* Venetian senate examines Galileo Galilei's telescope.

*1673** -* Dutch battle fleet of 23 ships demands surrender of NYC.

*1700** -* Denmark & Sweden sign peace treaty.

*1786** -* US Congress adopts silver dollar & decimal system of money.

*1854** -* Smith & Wesson patents metal bullet cartridges.

*1868** -* Earthquake destroys Arica, Chile.

*1876 -* Thomas Edison patents mimeograph.

*1911** -* The millionth patent is filed in the United States Patent Office by Francis Holton for a tubeless vehicle tire.

*1956** -* Fire and explosion kill 263 miners at Marcinelle, Belgium.

*1960** -* "Itsy Bitsy Teenie Weenie Yellow Polkadot Bikini" hits #1.

*1963** -* Great Train Robbery in England, £2.6 million ($7.3 million).

*1963 -* Kingsmen release "Louie, Louie", radio stations label it obscene.

*1968 -* Republican convention in Miami Beach nominates Richard Nixon for president.

*1974** -* US President Richard Nixon announces he'll resign his office 12PM Aug 9.

*1976** -* Chicago White Sox suit up in shorts. See pic.

*1988 -* Discovery of most distant galaxy (15 * 10 ^ 12 light yrs) announced.

*1997** -* Seattle Mariners Randy Johnson strikes out 19 Chicago White Sox.

*2012** -* China announces that it plans to close 23 rare earth mines and up to 50 smelting companies.

*2014** -* The West African Ebola outbreak is categorized as an international concern by the WHO.


----------



## elgar's ghost

^
^

Oh, God - that White Sox kit was wrong on so many levels. It even made the 70s Astros shirt look classy.


----------



## Vaneyes

elgars ghost said:


> ^
> ^
> 
> Oh, God - that White Sox kit was wrong on so many levels. It even made the 70s Astros shirt look classy.


More of, "What were they thinking?"


----------



## MrTortoise

Vaneyes said:


> More of, "What were they thinking?"


Wow, I didn't know the Spice Girls played soccer too!

<ducks for cover>


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 9*

*1173** -* Construction of the Tower of Pisa begins, and it takes two centuries to complete.

*1483** -* Opening of the Sistine Chapel in the Vatican.

*1559** -* Willem of Orange becomes viceroy of Holland/Zealand/Utrecht.

*1655** -* Lord Protector Oliver Cromwell divides England into 11 districts.

*1803 -* Robert Fulton tests his steam paddle-boat on the River Seine, France.

*1810** -* Napoleon annexes Westphalia as part of the First French Empire.

*1815 -* Napoleon Bonaparte sets sail for exile on St Helena on board British ship the Northumberland.

*1831 -* First US steam engine train run (Albany to Schenectady, NY).

*1842** -* US-Canada border defined by Webster-Ashburton Treaty.

*1854** -* Henry David Thoreau publishes "Walden".

*1859** -* Elevator patented.

*1862 -* Berlioz' "Beatrice et Benedict" premieres in Baden-Baden.

*1902** -* Edward VII of Great Britain crowned having succeeded his mother Victoria.

*1910** -* Alva Fisher patents electric washing machine.

*1930 -* Betty Boop debuts in Max Fleischer's animated cartoon Dizzy Dishes.

*1942 -* Shostakovitch Symphony 7 performed in Leningrad.

*1944 -* Smokey Bear debuts as spokeman for fire prevention. See pic.

*1972** -* Rockwell receives NASA contract to construct Space Shuttle.

*1979** -* English seaside resort Brighton gets first British nude beach.

*1981 -* Six English lifeguards set relay swim record English Channel (7:17).


----------



## elgar's ghost

MrTortoise said:


> Wow, I didn't know the Spice Girls played soccer too!
> 
> <ducks for cover>


That's the Parisian rugby club Stade Français, founded back in the 1880s. Owner Max Guazzini, a rather flamboyant figure, made a point of dressing his team in ridiculous outfits after taking over in the early 90s. Originally they used to wear dark blue with red trim but pink and powder blue tends to rule supreme now. Guazzini is no longer involved with the club but this aspect of his...erm...'legacy' lives on.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 10*

*1500** -* Portuguese sea captain Diego Diaz is first European to sight Madagascar.

*1519** -* Portuguese explorer Ferdinand Magellan's Spanish expedition of 5 ships set sail to circumnavigate the Earth (returned 5 Sept 1522).

*1627** -* Cardinal Richelieu begins siege of La Rochelle.

*1759** -* Carlos III becomes king of Spain.

*1787** -* WAM completes his chamber piece "Eine Kleine Nachtmusik".

*1792** -* Mobs in Paris attack palace of Louis XVI.

*1793** -* Louvre palace officially opens in Paris as The Museum Central des Arts.

*1809** -* Ecuador declares independence from Spain (National Day).

*1831 -* Hurricane hits Barbados; about 1,500 die.

*1846** -* US Act of Congress passes establishing the Smithsonian Institution, now world's largest museum and research complex.

*1869** -* O B Brown patents moving picture projector.

*1897** -* Automobile Club of Great Britain established (now: Royal Automobile Club).

*1948 -* WABC-TV Channel 7 in NYC (ABC) begins broadcasting.

*1950** -* "Sunset Boulevard", starring William Holden and Gloria Swanson, premieres at Radio City Music Hall.

*1966 -* Daylight meteor seen from Utah to Canada. Only known case of a meteor entering Earth's atmosphere & leaving it again.

*1970** -* Jim Morrison is tried in Miami on "lewd & lascivious behavior".

*1972** -* 1 million kg meteorite grazes atmosphere above Canada.

*1980** -* 62nd PGA Championship: Jack Nicklaus shoots 274 at Oak Hill NY.

*1981 -* Richard Nixon Museum in San Clemente closes.

*1985 -* Michael Jackson buys ATV Music (most of Beatles catalogue) for $47M. In 1995, ATV Music merges with Sony for $90M. Sony/ATV worth is now estimated at $1.75B to $8B.

*1990** -* US Magellan spacecraft arrives at Venus and is inserted into orbit for mapping. See related pic and info.

*2003** -* The highest temperature ever recorded in the UK - 38.5°C (101.3°F) in Kent . It is the first time the UK has recorded a temperature over 100 degrees Fahrenheit. Sidenote: Your historymeister and his Missus were touring Italy at the time. Hot, hot, hot. The Vatican would not allow me to enter St. Peter's Basilica in shorts, so I had to buy black paper Papal pants for 5 euros. Not my finest sartorial hour. ha ha Related article from that summer...

http://www2.ljworld.com/news/2003/jul/17/vatican_dress_rules/

*2014** -* 96th PGA Championship: Rory McIlroy shoots 268 at Valhalla Golf Club.

Magellan spacecraft (1989).










Magellan encounters Venus (1990):

http://www.edn.com/electronics-blog...-s-Magellan-encounters-Venus--August-10--1990


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 11*

*1492** -* Rodrigo de Borja becomes Pope Alexander VI.

*1597** -* Germany throws out English sales people.

*1772** -* Explosive eruption blows 4,000' off Papandayan Java, kills 3,000.

*1866** -* World's first roller rink opens (Newport RI).

*1896** -* Harvey Hubbell patents electric light bulb socket with a pull chain.

*1933** -* Temp reaches 136°F (57.8°C) at San Luis Potosi, Mexico (world record).

*1934** -* First federal prisoners arrive at Alcatraz in SF Bay. See pic.

*1939** -* Sergei Rachmaninov's last appearance in Europe.

*1943 -* Richard Strauss Horn Concerto 2 premieres.

*1956 -* Elvis Presley releases "Don't Be Cruel".

*1957 -* Paul Hindemith's "Harmonie der Welt," premieres in Munich.

*1966** -* Last Beatles concert tour of US begins.

*1989 -* Voyager 2 discovers two partial rings of Neptune.

*2003 -* A heat wave in Paris results in temperatures rising to 112°F (44° C), leaving about 144 people dead.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 12*

*1492** -* Christopher Columbus arrives in the Canary Islands on his first voyage to the New World.

*1658** -* First American police force forms (New Amsterdam).

*1851** -* 1st America's Cup - US schooner America beats British yacht Aurora after race around the Isle of Wight.

*1851 -* Isaac Singer patents sewing machine.

*1856** -* Anthony Fass patents accordion.

*1863** -* First cargo of lumber leaves Burrard Inlet (Vancouver, BC).

*1877** -* Thomas Edison invents Edisonphone, a sound recording device.

*1908** -* Henry Ford's company builds the first Model T car.

*1915** -* "Of Human Bondage" by William Somerset Maugham, published.

*1923 -* Enrico Tiraboschi is first to swim English Channel westward.

*1927** -* "Wings", the only silent film to win an Oscar for best picture, opens starring Clara Bow (Outstanding Picture 1929).

*1953 -* Heavy earthquake strikes the Ionian islands, 435 killed.

*1964** -* 10th time Mickey Mantle switch-hits HR in a game, one goes 502 feet.

*1969** -* Boston Celtics sold for an NBA record $6 million.

*1978 -* China & Japan sign peace treaty.

*1981** -* IBM introduces its first Personal Computer (PC & PC-DOS version 1.0). See pic.

*1985 -* Japanese Boeing 747SR crashes, 520 die (worst in-flight toll).

*2012 -* 94th PGA Championship: Rory McIlroy shoots a 275 at Kiawah Island Golf Resort.

*2014 -* World Health Organization (WHO) gives its 'cautious blessing' to the use of experimental drugs to treat the Ebola virus.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 13*

*1415** -* King Henry V of England army lands on mouth of Seine River.

*1521** -* Spanish conquistadors under Hernán Cortés capture Aztec Emperor Cuauhtémoc in Tenochtitlan marking the end of the Aztec Empire.

*1624** -* Cardinal Richelieu appointed Chief Minister of France by Louis XIII.

*1732** -* Voltaire's "Zaire" premieres in Paris.

*1792** -* Revolutionaries imprison French royals including Marie Antoinette.

*1852** -* Steamer "Atlantic" crossing Lake Erie from Buffalo to Detroit collided with a fishing boat, sinks with 250 aboard.

*1868** -* Earthquakes kill 25,000 & causes $300 million damages (Peru & Ecuador).

*1889** -* William Gray patents coin-operated telephone.

*1907** -* First taxicab (NYC).

*1913 -* Invention of stainless steel by Harry Brearley, Sheffield, England.

*1914 -* Carl Wickman begins Greyhound, the first US bus line, in Minnesota.

*1935** -* Transcontinental Roller Derby begins (Chicago Coliseum). See pic.

*1951** -* Great Britain & Iraq sign new oil contract.

*1962** -* Bert Campaneris of Daytona Beach (FSL) pitches ambidextrously. He went on to play every position in MLB.

*1988 -* Ronald J Dossenbach sets world record for pedaling across Canada from Vancouver, BC to Halifax, NS in 13 days, 15 hr, 4 min.

*1989** -* Two hot-air balloons crash at Alice Springs, Australia, 13 killed.

*1991 -* US Vice-President Dan Quayle makes a speech attacking lawyers.

*1993 -* Hotel in Nakhon Ratchasima Thailand, collapses, 114 killed.

*1996** -* Microsoft releases Internet Explorer 3.0.

*1997 -* South Park's first episode is aired.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 14*

*1498** -* Columbus landed at the mouth of the Orinoco River in Venezuela.

*1585** -* Queen Elizabeth I refuses sovereignty of Netherlands.

*1762** -* English fleet occupies Havana.

*1820** -* First US eye hospital, the NY Eye Infirmary, opens in NYC.

*1842** -* Second Seminole War declared over by Colonel Worth; Indians go on to be removed from Florida to Oklahoma.

*1846** -* Henry David Thoreau jailed for tax resistance.

*1848** -* Oregon Territory created.

*1873** -* "Field & Stream" begins publishing.

*1885** -* Japan's first patent is issued to the inventor of a rust-proof paint.

*1900** -* First electric tram in Netherland (Leidseplein-Brouwersgracht).

*1908 -* The first beauty contest is held in Folkestone, England.

*1925** -* Mount Rushmore first proposed.

*1935** -* Social Security Act becomes law.

*1938** -* BBC's first feature film on TV (Student of Prague).

*1945** -* V-J Day; Japan surrenders unconditionally to end WW II (also August 15 depending on time zone).

*1962 -* US mail truck in Plymouth, Mass robbed of more than $1.5 million.

*1964** -* MLB pitcher Bo Belinsky is suspended after attacking sportswriter Braven Dyer. Maybe more sportswriters should be attacked. LOL

*1965 -* Sonny & Cher's "I Got You Babe" hits #1. See link.

*1968** -* Montreal Expos officially become a member of MLB NL.

*1975 -* Russian composer Dmitri Shostakovich is buried at the Novodevichy Cemetery in Moscow.

*2003** -* Widescale power blackout in the northeast United States and Canada. Your historymeister and his Missus felt the brunt of that when returning from Italy. Don't get me started. LOL

Where did 50 years go?


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 15*

*1040** -* King Duncan I of Scotland killed in battle against his first cousin and rival Macbeth (not murdered in his sleep as per Shakespeare's play). The latter does succeed him as King.

*1248** -* Construction of Cologne Cathedral begun.

*1620** -* Mayflower sets sail from Southampton with 102 Pilgrims.

*1635** -* First recorded US hurricane hit the Plymouth Colony.

*1795** -* Haydn leaves England forever.

*1911** -* Procter & Gamble unveils its Crisco shortening.

*1914 -* A male servant of American architect Frank Lloyd Wright sets fire to the living quarters of the architect's Wisconsin home, Taliesin, murders seven people and burns the living quarters to the ground.

*1939 -* "The Wizard of Oz", premieres at Grauman's Chinese Theatre, Hollywood.

*1950** -* 8.6 earthquake in India kills 20,000 to 30,000.

*1979 -* "Apocalypse Now", directed by Francis Ford Coppola is released.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 16*

*1743** -* Earliest boxing code of rules formulated in England (Jack Broughton).

*1777** -* Americans defeat British in Battle of Bennington, Vt.

*1812 -* British forces under the command of Major General Sir Isaac Brock capture Fort Detroit with the help of Indigenous warriors led by Tecumseh.

*1865** -* Restoration Day in the Dominican Republic: The Dominican Republic regains its independence after 4 years of fighting against the Spanish Annexation.

*1876** -* "Siegfried" premieres in Bayreuth.

*1880** -* The French state commissions sculptor Auguste Rodin for a large sculpted doorway 'The Gates of Hell' for the proposed Musée des Arts Décoratifs. Your historymeister says the Rodin Museum in Paris is a must visit.

*1896** -* Gold first discovered in Klondike, found at Bonanza Creek, Alaska by George Carmack.

*1904** -* NYC begins building Grand Central Station. Another must visit.

*1930** -* The first color sound cartoon, called Fiddlesticks, is made by Ub Iwerks.

*1954** -* "Sports Illustrated" magazine begins publishing.

*1960 -* Republic of Congo (Zaire, Dem Rep of Congo) forms.

*1962** -* Ringo Starr replaces Pete Best as Beatles' drummer.

*1969 -* Second day of the Woodstock rock festival in NY.

*1984** -* Sunken liner Andrea Doria's safe opened.

*1986 -* Madonna's "True Blue" album goes #1.

*1987 -* Northwest Airlines Flight 255 crashes in Detroit, 156 die (1 lives).

*1988 -* IBM introduces software for artificial intelligence.

*2005** -* West Caribbean Airways Flight 708 crashes near Machiques, Venezuela, killing all 160 aboard.

*2011** -* Beginning of World Youth Day 2011 in Madrid. See pic.

*2013** -* 61 people are killed after the ferry MV Thomas Aquinas sinks in the Philippines.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 17*

*1563** -* King Charles IX of France (13) declared an adult.

*1743** -* Sweden & Russia sign peace treaty.

*1807** -* Robert Fulton's steamboat Clermont begins 1st trip up Hudson River.

*1835** -* Solymon Merrick patents wrench.

*1870** -* First ascent of Mt Rainier, Washington.

*1876 -* Wagner's "Götterdämmerung" premieres in Bayreuth.

*1891 -* First public bathhouse with showers opens in NYC (People's Bath).

*1891 -* Electric self-starter for automobile patented.

*1897** -* W B Purvis patents electric railway switch.

*1903** -* Joe Pulitzer donated $1 million to Columbia University & begins Pulitzer Prizes.

*1915 -* Hurricane strikes Galveston, TX (275 killed).

*1946** -* Honegger Symphony 3 "Liturgique" premieres.

*1946 -* George Orwell publishes "Animal Farm" in the United Kingdom.

*1957** -* Richie Ashburn, fouls hit fan Alice Roth twice in same at bat. First breaks her nose, Second hits her while she is on the stretcher.

*1979 -* Monty Python's "Life of Brian" premieres.

*1994 -* NY Central Park reservior officially named after Jackie Kennedy Onasis.

*1998** -* Monica Lewinsky scandal: Bubba admits in taped testimony that he had an "improper physical relationship" with White House intern Monica Lewinsky. On the same day, he admits before the nation that he "misled people" about his relationship. See pic.

*1999** -* A 7.4-magnitude earthquake strikes İzmit, Turkey, killing more than 17,000 and injuring 44,000.


----------



## joen_cph

> 1979 - Monty Python's "Life of Brian" premieres.


Actually considered quite seriously-important culturally by some nowadays, it seems.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 18*

*293 BC** -* The oldest known Roman temple to Venus is founded, starting the institution of Vinalia Rustica.

*1674** -* Jean Racine's "Iphigénie" premieres in Versailles.

*1769** -* Gunpowder in church in Brescia, Italy, explodes, killing 3,000. Huh?

*1834** -* Mt Vesuvius erupts.

*1840** -* Organization of American Society of Dental Surgeons founded (NY).

*1872** -* First mail-order catalog issued by A M Ward.

*1891** -* Hurricane hits Martinique, about 700 die.

*1919** -* Anti-Cigarette League of America forms in Chicago Illinois.

*1920 -* US ratifies the 19th Amendment to the constitution bringing in women's suffrage.

*1938** -* FDR dedicates Thousand Islands Bridge connecting US & Canada.

*1946** -* Golf Writers Associaton of America forms.

*1949 -* Ralph Flanagan & his orchestra records "You're Breaking My Heart".

*1956 -* Elvis's "Hound Dog/Don't Be Cruel" reaches #1.

*1957 -* Juan-Manuel Fangio (Maserati), wins his last auto World Championship at 46. See pic.

*1958** -* "Lolita" by Vladimir Nabokov published.

*1960** -* First commercial oral contraceptive, Enovid 10 debuts in Skokie, Illinois.

*1960 -* The Beatles give their first public performance (Kaiserkeller in Hamburg).

*1973** -* Gene Krupa, drummer, plays for final time with Benny Goodman Quartet.

*1987 -* Ohio nurse Donald Harvey sentence to triple life (poisoned 24).

*2002** -* 84th PGA Championship: Rich Beem shoots a 278 at Hazeltine National Golf Club.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 19*

*43 BC** -* Octavian, later known as Augustus, compels the Roman Senate to elect him Consul.

*1399** -* King Richard II of England surrenders to his cousin Henry.

*1504** -* Battle of Knockdoe in Galway Ireland.

*1561** -* Mary Queen of Scots arrives in Leith, Scotland to assume throne after spending 13 years in France.

*1591** -* French King Henri IV occupies Rouen.

*1692** -* Five more people hanged for witchcraft (20 in all) in Salem, MA.

*1796** -* Spain & France sign anti-British alliance.

*1821** -* Failed liberal coup against French King Louis XVIII.

*1888** -* First beauty contest (Spa, Belgium), 18 yr old West Indian wins.

*1897** -* First electric taxis drive in London.

*1909** -* Indianapolis 500 race track opens.

*1915 -* World War I: the Battle of Van begins.

*1918** -* Irving Berlin's musical "Yip Yip Yaphank" premieres in NYC.

*1934 -* The first All-American Soap Box Derby is held in Dayton, Ohio.

*1941** -* MLB umpire Jocko Conlan ejects Pirate manager Frankie Frisch for coming out on field holding an umbrella to get a rainout.

*1955 -* US raises import duty on bicycles 50%.

*1960 -* Sputnik 5 carries 2 dogs, 3 mice into orbit as the first animals launched on a round trip into space (later recovered alive). See pic.

*1962** -* Homer Blancos plays finest round in golf, shooting a 55 (5,000+ yards, Par 70).

*1966** -* Earthquake strikes Varko Turkey: 2,400 killed.

*1967** -* Beatles "All You Need is Love" single goes #1.

*1979** -* "My Sharona" by the Knack hits #1.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 20*

*1641** -* England & Scotland sign Treaty of Pacification.

*1741** -* Alaska first sighted by Danish explorer Vitus Bering at head of Russian expedition.

*1795** -* FJ Haydn returns to Vienna from England.

*1882** -* Tchaikovsky "1812 Overture" opens in Moscow.

*1895** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Norwood Builder".

*1896** -* Dial telephone patented.

*1913** -* First pilot to parachute from an aircraft (Adolphe Pégoud, France).

*1920** -* First US commercial radio station, 8MK (WWJ), Detroit begins daily broadcasting.

*1926 -* Japan's public broadcasting company, Nippon Hōsō Kyōkai(NHK) is established.

*1947 -* Turner Caldwell in D-558-I sets aircraft speed record, 1131 kph.

*1955** -* First airplane to exceed 1800 mph (2897 kph)-HA Hanes, Palmdale CA.

*1964 -* NY Yankees Phil Linz plays harmonica on bus, despite Manager Yogi Berra's orders. See pic.

*1966** -* Beatles pelted with rotten fruit during Memphis concert.

*1978 -* Mark Vinchesi of Amherst MA keeps a frisbee aloft 15.2 seconds.

*1980 -* Reinhold Messner of Italy is first to solo ascent Mt Everest.

*1988** -* 6.5 earthquake strikes India/Nepal, thousands killed.

*1998** -* The Supreme Court of Canada rules that Quebec cannot legally secede from Canada without the federal government's approval.

*2008** -* Spanair Flight 5022, from Madrid to Gran Canaria, skids off the runway and crashes at Barajas Airport. 146 people are killed in the crash, 8 more die afterwards. Only 18 people survive.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 21*

*1560** -* Tycho Brahe becomes interested in astronomy.

*1680** -* Pueblo Indians takes possession of Santa Fé from Spanish.

*1689** -* The Battle of Dunkeld in Scotland.

*1841** -* John Hampton patents venetian blind.

*1878** -* American Bar Association organizes at Sarasota, NY.

*1879** -* The Virgin Mary, along with St. Joseph and St. John the Evangelist, reportedly appears to the people of Knock, County Mayo, Ireland.

*1888** -* William Seward Burroughs patents adding machine.

*1943** -* Gromyko named USSR-ambassador in Washington.

*1953 -* Marion Carl in Douglas Skyrocket reaches record 25,370 m. See pic.

*1959** -* Hawaii becomes 50th US state.

*1965 -* The Crusher beats Mad Dog Vachon in St Paul, to become NWA champ.

*1968** -* After 5 years, Russia once again jams Voice of America radio.

*1968 -* William Dana reaches 80 km (last high-altitude X-15 flight).

*1972** -* First hot air balloon flight over Alps.

*1983** -* "La Cage aux Folles" opens at Palace Theater NYC for 1761 performances.

*1996 -* Netscape Browser 3.0 is released. FWIW this was your historymeister's first browser.

*2007** -* Hurricane Dean makes its first landfall in Costa Maya, Mexico with winds at 165 mph. Dean is the first storm since Hurricane Andrew to make landfall as a Category 5.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 22*

*565** -* St Columba reported seeing monster in Loch Ness.

*1582** -* King James VI of Scotland captured.

*1762** -* First female (Ann Franklin) US newspaper editor, Newport RI, Mercury.

*1775** -* King George III proclaims colonies to be in open rebellion.

*1780** -* Resolution, without Captain Cook, returns to England.

*1851** -* Gold fields discovered in Australia.

*1901** -* Cadillac Motor Company is founded.

*1906** -* 1st Victor Victrola manufactured.

*1911** -* Mona Lisa stolen from the Louvre by Vincenzo Perugia (Recovered in 1913).

*1926** -* Gold discovered in Johannesburg, South Africa.

*1932** -* BBC begins experimental regular TV broadcasts.

*1952** -* The penal colony on Devil's Island is permanently closed. See pic.

*1966** -* Beatles arrive in NYC.

*1984 -* Last Volkswagen Rabbit produced.

*1986** -* Gas from Volcano Chamberoen kills 1,734 (Cameroon).

*1986 -* NASA announces tests designed to verify ignition pressure dynamics.

*2004** -* "The Scream" (1910 painted version) and "Madonna", two paintings by Edvard Munch, are stolen at gunpoint from the Munch Museum in Oslo, Norway.

*2007 -* The Storm botnet, a botnet created by the Storm Worm, sends out a record 57 million e-mails in one day.

*2012 -* Russia and Vanuatu become members of the World Trade Organization.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 23*

*79** -* Mount Vesuvius begins stirring, on the feast day of Vulcan, the Roman god of fire.

*1328 -* King Philip VI of France, crowned.

*1541** -* French explorer Jacques Cartier lands near Quebec City in his third voyage to Canada.

*1617** -* First one-way streets open (London).

*1799** -* Napoleon leaves Egypt for France en route to seize power.

*1904** -* Automobile tire chain patented.

*1960** -* World's largest frog (3.3 kg) caught (Equatorial Guinea).

*1963** -* Beatles release "She Loves You" in UK.

*1977** -* First man-powered flight of a mile (Bryan Allen in Gossamer Condor). See pic.

*1987** -* 15-year old boy hijacks KLM B737, demands $1 billion.

*2012** -* Four people are killed and 28 injured in a hot air ballooning accident in Slovenia.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 24*

*410** -* Rome overrun by Visigoths under Alaric I for the first time in nearly 800 years, seen as the fall of the Western Roman Empire.

*1787** -* WAM completes Viola Sonata in A, K526.

*1847** -* Charlotte Brontë finishes manuscript of "Jane Eyre".

*1853** -* First potato chips prepared by chef George Crum (Saratoga Springs, NY).

*1869** -* Cornelius Swarthout patents waffle iron.

*1891** -* Thomas Edison patents motion picture camera.

*1909** -* Workers start pouring concrete for Panama Canal.

*1921 -* British airship R-38 crashes in River Humber, 44 die.

*1949** -* North Atlantic Treaty Organization (NATO) goes into effect.

*1960 -* 60 people die when bus plunges off bridge into Turvo River, Brazil.

*1979** -* Cars play concert in NY Central Park.

*1989** -* British brewery Bass buys Holiday Inn hotel chain.

*1992 -* Hurricane Andrew hits South Florida; 35 die.

*1995 -* Windows 95 debuts. FWIW your historymeister's first OS.

*1997 -* Mark Calcavecchia wins Greater Vancouver Golf Open shooting 265.

*2001** -* Air Transat Flight 236 runs out of fuel over the Atlantic Ocean (en route to Lisbon from Toronto) and makes an emergency landing in the Azores. The Captain was an experienced glider pilot. Finding--a complete power loss due to a fuel leak caused by improper maintenance. See pic.

*2012 -* Both Apple and Samsung are found guilty of patent infringement in a South Korean court.

*2012 -* A US jury in California finds that Samsung is guilty of patent infringement and awards over US$1 billion in damages to Apple.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 25*

*1537** -* The Honourable Artillery Company, the oldest surviving regiment in the British Army, and the second most senior, is formed.

*1609** -* Galileo demonstrates his first telescope to Venetian lawmakers.

*1689 -* Montreal taken by Iroquois.

*1718** -* Hundreds of French colonists arrive in Louisiana; New Orleans, founded.

*1804** -* Alice Meynell becomes first woman jockey (England).

*1829** -* President Jackson makes an offer to buy Texas, but Mexican government refuses.

*1886** -* First international polo meet (US vs England).

*1910 -* Yellow Cab is founded.

*1915** -* Hurricane kills 275 in Galveston, Texas.

*1916** -* US Department of Interior forms National Park Service.

*1946** -* 28th PGA Championship: Ben Hogan wins at Portland GC, Portland, Oregon.

*1967** -* Beatles go to Wales to study transcendental meditation with Maharishi Mahesh Yogi. See pic.

*1988 -* Fire destroys historic center of Lisbon.

*2012 -* 85,000 people are displaced by floods in Myanmar.

*2012 -* Voyager 1 spacecraft, enters interstellar space (launched in 1977). First spacecraft to do so.

*2013 -* 4 people killed and 25 injured, after a train derails in Tabasco, Mexico.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 26*

*1346** -* Battle of Crécy, south of Calais in northern France; Edward III's English longbows defeat Philip VI's army, cannons used for first time in battle.

*1466** -* A conspiracy against Piero di Cosimo de Medici in Florence, led by Luca Pitti, is discovered.

*1498** -* Michelangelo is commissioned to carve the Pietà.

*1778** -* The first recorded ascent of Triglav, the highest mountain in Slovenia.

*1846** -* Felix Mendelssohn's "Elijah" premieres.

*1895** -* Electric central at Niagara Falls gives first steam.

*1907** -* Harry Houdini escapes from chains underwater at Aquatic Park in 57 sec.

*1929** -* First US roller coaster built.

*1937 -* Pumping to build Treasure Island in SF Bay is finished.

*1951** -* Jongbloed in Paris demonstrates artificial heart.

*1951 -* "An American in Paris" with music by George Gershwin, directed by Vincente Minnell and starring Gene Kelly and Leslie Caron premieres in London (Best Picture 1952).

*1952** -* Fluoridation of SF water begins.

*1973 -* University of Texas (Arlington) is first accredited school to offer belly dancing.

*1978** -* Cardinal Albino Luciani of Venice becomes Pope John Paul I.

*1983** -* Floods destroy most of the old town of Bilbao, Spain.

*1996** -* President Bill Clinton signs welfare reform into law, representing major shift in US welfare policy.

*2002** -* Earth Summit 2002 begins in Johannesburg, South Africa.

*2011** -* The 787 Dreamliner, Boeing's all-new composite airliner, receives certification from the EASA and the FAA.

*2012** -* 15 year-old New Zealand golfer, Lydia Ko, becomes the youngest LPGA Tour event winner and the first amateur winner since 1969. See pic.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 27*

*1665** -* "Ye Bare & Ye Cubb" is first play performed in North America (Acomac, VA).

*1667** -* Earliest recorded hurricane in North America (Jamestown Virginia).

*1776** -* British defeat Americans in Battle of Long Island.

*1881** -* Hurricane hits Florida & Carolinas; about 700 die.

*1883** -* Krakatoa, west of Java, explodes with a force of 1,300 megatons and kills approximately 40,000 people.

*1892** -* NYC Metropolitan Opera House catches fire.

*1900** -* Gabriel Faure's "Prométhée" premieres in Beziers.

*1912** -* Edgar Rice Burroughs publishes "Tarzan of the Apes".

*1913** -* Swedish engineer Gideon Sundback of Hoboken applies to patent all-purpose zipper.

*1927** -* Parks College, America's oldest aviation school, opens.

*1932** -* 200,000 English textile workers strike.

*1950** -* First transmission of a TV program from continental Europe shown on BBC.

*1955** -* "Guinness Book of World Records" first published.

*1961** -* Francis the Talking Mule is mystery guest on "What's My Line". See pic.

*1965** -* The Beatles spend an evening with Elvis Presley.See pic.

*1966** -* Francis Chichester begins first solo sail around world.

*1995 -* Worst fire in New York in 80 years ends after 4 days.

*2006** -* Comair Flight 5191 crashes on takeoff from Lexington, Kentucky. 49 of 50 are confirmed dead in the hours following the crash.

*2012** -* First interplanetary human voice recording is broadcast from the Mars Rover Curiosity.

*2014 -* "Birdman" directed by Alejandro González Iñárritu and starring Michael Keaton and Zach Galifianakis premieres at the Venice Film Festival (Best Picture 2015).


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 28*

*1565** -* Oldest city in the US, St Augustine Fla, established.

*1609** -* Henry Hudson discovers & explores Delaware Bay.

*1619** -* Ferdinand II elected Holy Roman Emperor.

*1830** -* First locomotive in US, "Tom Thumb", runs from Baltimore to Ellicotts Mill.

*1837** -* Pharmacists John Lea & William Perrins manufacture Worcestershire Sauce.

*1845** -* Scientific American magazine publishes its first issue.

*1850** -* Vogner's "Lohengrin" premieres at Weimar, Germany.

*1907** -* United Parcel Service is founded by James E. Casey in Seattle, WA.

*1917** -* Ten suffragists arrested as they picket the White House.

*1937** -* Toyota Motors becomes an independent company.

*1963 -* Evergreen Point Floating Bridge connecting Seattle & Redmond/Kirkland/Bellevue opens.

*1965** -* Bob Dylan booed for playing electric guiter at a concert in New York's Forest Hills.

*1971** -* The US dollar is allowed to float against the Japanese yen for the first time.

*1973** -* "Monster Mash" goes gold.

*1982** -* "Sugar Babies" closes at Mark Hellinger Theater NYC after 1208 perfs.

*1983 -* Greg Luzinski is first player to put 3 HRs onto roof at Comiskey Park.

*1986 -* Largest wrestling crowd in Canada (69,300) at Toronto Stadium.

*1986 -* Tina Turner's star unveiled in Hollywood.

*1997** -* Belgian amusement park riders were stuck upside down for 90 minutes. See pic.

*2003** -* An electricity blackout cuts off power to around 500,000 people living in south east England and brings 60% of London's underground rail network to a halt.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Belated entry for the 27th as there was a Beatles entry a couple of days before that...the news shattered them.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 29*

*1640** -* English King Charles I signed a peace treaty with Scotland.

*1792** -* British man o'war HMS Royal George capsizes at Spithead; more than 800 killed.

*1854** -* Self-governing windmill patented (Daniel Halladay).

*1862 -* US Bureau of Engraving & Printing begins operation.

*1885** -* Gottlieb Daimler receives German patent for a motorcycle.

*1896** -* Chop suey invented in NYC by chef of visiting Chinese Ambassador.

*1898** -* The Goodyear tire company is founded.

*1904** -* First Olympics in US are held (St Louis).

*1954** -* San Francisco International Airport (SFO) opens.

*1958** -* US Air Force Academy opens in Colorado Springs, CO.

*1962 -* US U-2 flight sees SAM launch pads in Cuba.

*1964** -* "A Funny Thing Happened on the Way to the Forum" closes at Alvin Theater NYC after 965 perfs.

*1966** -* Beatles last public concert (Candlestick Park, SF).

*1982 -* Steve Miller's "Abracadabra" hits #1.

*2005** -* Hurricane Katrina makes its 2nd landfall as a category 3 hurricane devastating much of the U.S. Gulf Coast from Louisiana to Florida Panhandle. Kills more than 1,836, causes over $115 billion in damage.

*2012 -* Banana Spider venom is found to be effective in relieving erectile dysfunction. That spider's not getting anywhere near your historymeister. See pic.

*2014** -* Senegal is 5th country hit by Ebola.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 30*

*1146** -* European leaders outlaw crossbow, intending to end war for all time.

*1682** -* William Penn left England to sail to New World.

*1751** -* Handel completes "Jephtha".

*1791** -* HMS Pandora sank after running aground on a reef the previous day, on her return from her search for the Bounty and the mutineers who had taken her.

*1835** -* Melbourne, Australia is founded.

*1850** -* Honolulu, Hawaii, becomes a city.

*1860** -* First British tram opens (Birkenhead).

*1873** -* Austrian explorers Julius von Payer and Karl Weyprecht discover the archipelago of Franz Joseph Land in the Arctic Sea.

*1885** -* 13,000 meteors seen in 1 hour near Andromeda. Who counted them?

*1901** -* Hubert Cecil Booth patents vacuum cleaner. And thusly, sleazy door-to-door salesmen were born.

*1918** -* Czechoslovakia forms independent republic.

*1933** -* Air France forms.

*1945 -* Shostakovitch completes Symphony 9.

*1956 -* Lake Pontchartrain Causeway opens (New Orleans, LA).

*1957 -* US Senator Strom Thurmond speaks 24hrs 18m nonstop against civil rights.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Strom_Thurmond

*1963** -* Hotline communication link between Pentagon (Washington) and the Klemlin (Moscow) installed. Compulsory viewing - Dr. Strangelove or: How I Learned to Stop Worrying and Love the Bomb (1964). See pic.

*1968** -* First record under Apple label (Beatles Hey Jude).

*1974** -* Express train runs at full speed into Zagreb, Yugoslavia, rail yard killing 153.

*1979 -* US President Jimmy Carter attacked by a rabbit on a canoe trip in Plains, GA.

*1984 -* Sotheby's in London begins 2 day auction of rock memorabilla.

*1993** -* 150,000,000 millionth visitor to Eiffel Tower.

*1995** -* Cable News Network joins internet.

*2012** -* Cholera outbreak kills 229 people in Sierra Leone.


----------



## Vaneyes

*August 31*

*1056** -* Byzantine Empress Theodora becomes ill, dying suddenly a few days later, without children to succeed the throne, ending the Macedonian dynasty.

*1422** -* Henry VI, becomes King of England at the age of 9 months.

*1535** -* Pope Paul II excommunicates King Henry VIII of England.

*1829** -* Opera "Guillaume Tell" is produced (Paris).

*1887** -* Thomas A Edison patents Kinetoscope, (produces moving pictures).

*1889** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Cardboard Box".

*1895** -* First pro football game (QB John Brallier paid $10, and won 12-0).

*1897 -* Thomas Edison patented his movie camera (Kinetograph).

*1902** -* Split skirt first worn by Mrs Adolph Landeburg (horse rider).

*1911** -* Anthony Fokker demonstrates aircraft "Snip".

*1915 -* Brazil becomes a signatory to the Buenos Aires copyright treaty.

*1920 -* Detroit radio station is first to broadcast a news program.

*1935 -* FDR signs an act prohibiting export of US arms to belligerents.

*1935 -* Russian Aleksei Stachanov digs 6 hours for 105 tons of cabbages.

*1941 -* Great Gildersleeve (In our era, Donald Trump, as pompous windbag), a spin-off of Fibber McGee & Molly debuts on NBC.

*1954** -* US Census Bureau forms.

*1955** -* First microwave TV station operated (Lufkin, TX).

*1955 -* First sun-powered automobile demonstrated, Chicago, IL.

*1968** -* 12,000 die, as 7.8 quake destroys 60,000 buildings in NE Iran.

*1986** -* Aeromexico DC-9 and small plane (Piper) collide in LA, killing 82.

*1986 -* Russian cargo ship crashes into cruise ship Admiral Nakhimov; 398 die.

*1992 -* Dynamite explosion in Philipines mine; 500 die.

*1997 -* Diana, Princess of Wales, dies in a car crash in a road tunnel, Paris.

*1999 -* A LAPA Boeing 737-200 crashes during takeoff from Jorge Newbury Airport in Buenos Aires, killing 65, including 2 on the ground.

*2006** -* Stolen on August 22, 2004, Edvard Munch's famous painting "The Scream" is recovered from a raid by Norwegian police. The painting was said to be in a better-than-expected condition. See pic.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 1*

*1535** -* French navigator Jacques Cartier reaches Hochelaga (Montreal).

*1661** -* First Yacht race, England's King Charles vs his brother James.

*1689** -* Russia began taxing men's beards. Good idea.

*1715** -* King Louis XIV of France dies after a reign of 72 years-the longest of any major European monarch.

*1763** -* Catherine II of Russia endorses Ivan Betskoy's plans for a Foundling Home in Moscow.

*1785** -* Mozart publishes String Quartet 6 in Vienna.

*1799** -* Bank of Manhattan Company opens in NYC (forerunner to Chase Manhattan).

*1821** -* First colonies along Santa Fe Trail.

*1859 -* R C Carrington & R Hodgson make 1st observation of solar flare.

*1862 -* Federal tax levied on tobacco. Another good idea.

*1874 -* Sydney General Post Office opens in Australia.

*1878** -* First female telephone operator starts work (Emma Nutt in Boston). "One ringie dingie."

*1893 -* 33rd British Golf Open: William Auchterlonie shoots a 322 at Prestwick Golf Club.

*1901** -* Construction begins on NY Stock Exchange.

*1905** -* Alberta & Saskatchewan become 8th & 9th Canadian provinces.

*1913** -* George Bernard Shaw's "Androcles & the Lion" premieres in London.

*1914 -* The last passenger pigeon, a female named Martha, dies in captivity in the Cincinnati Zoo. See pic.

http://www.mnh.si.edu/onehundredyears/featured_objects/martha2.html

*1916 -* US Keating-Owen Act (child labor banned from interstate commerce).

*1923 -* 7.9 earthquake strikes Tokyo & Yokohama, kills 142,000.

*1926 -* British Columbia Rugby Football Union forms.

*1931** -* Lou Gehrig hits his 3rd grand slam in 4 days, and his 6th homerun in consecutive games.

*1939 -* Physical Review publishes first paper regarding "black holes".

*1946** -* 1st US Women's Open Golf Championship won by Patty Berg.

*1953 -* Fokker begins building F-27 Fokker Friendship.

*1954** -* Hurricane Carol strikes Long Island and New England, kills 68.

*1957** -* Jamaican excursion train crashes into ravine, killing 175, injuring 400.

*1962** -* 12,000 die in an earthquake in western Iran.

*1962 -* UN announces Earth's population has hit 3 billion. Now over 7 billion.

*1971 -* Qatar declares independence from Britain.

*1974 -* Train accident at Zagreb Yugoslavia, 121 killed.

*1974 -* The SR-71 Blackbird sets (and holds) the record for flying from New York to London: 1 hour 54 minutes and 56.4 seconds.

*1977** -* First TRS-80 Model I computer sold.

*1979 -* LA Court orders Clayton Moore to stop wearing Lone Ranger mask. Travesty.

*1983** -* Korean Boeing 747, flight 007, strays into Siberia & is shot down by a Soviet jet.

*1985 -* US-French expedition locates wreckage of Titanic off Newfoundland.

*1987** -* 15 yr old Michael Chang is youngest man to win US Tennis Open match.

*1989** -* "Anything Goes" closes at Beaumont Theater NYC after 804 performances.

*1997 -* Cartoon Channel premieres in Japan.

*2006** -* Luxembourg became the first country to complete the move to all digital television broadcasting.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 2*

*44 BC** -* Queen Cleopatra VII of Egypt declares her son co-ruler as Ptolemy XV Caesarion.

*44 BC -* The first of Cicero's Philippics (oratorical attacks) on Mark Antony. He will make 14 of them over the next several months.

*31 BC -* Battle of Actium: decisive naval battle that effectively ends the Roman Republic. Octavian's forces defeat those under Mark Antony and Cleopatra off the western coast of Greece.

*1192** -* Ottoman Sultan Saladin & King Richard the Lion-hearted of England sign treaty over Jerusalem, at end of the Third Crusade.

*1649** -* The Italian city of Castro is completely destroyed by the forces of Pope Innocent X, ending the Wars of Castro.

*1666 -* Great Fire of London begins at 2am in Pudding Lane, 80% of London is destroyed.

*1789** -* US Treasury Department established by Congress.

*1792** -* September Massacres of the French Revolution: In Paris rampaging mobs slaughter 3 Roman Catholic bishops, more than two hundred priests, and prisoners believed to be royalist sympathizers.

*1901** -* VP Theodore Roosevelt advises, "Speak softly, and carry a big stick."

*1919** -* Communist Party of America organizes in Chicago.

*1929** -* Unilever forms by merger of Margarine Union & Lever Bros.

*1930** -* First non-stop airplane flight from Europe to US (37 hrs).

*1935** -* A hurricane slams Florida Keys killing 423.

*1936** -* First transatlantic round-trip air flight.

*1941** -* Academy copyrights Oscar statuette.

*1960 -* Walton Symphony 2 premieres.

*1969 -* The first automatic teller machine in the United States is installed in Rockville Center, NY.

*1971 -* Chris Evert & Jimmy Connors win their first US Open tennis matches.

*1972 -* Rod Stewart's first #1 hit, You Wear it Well.

*1987** -* Donald Trump takes out a full page NY Times ad lambasting Japan. See pic and link.

*1987 -* Philips introduces CD-video.

*1992** -* Nicaragua struck by earthquake/floodings; 118 die.

*1998** -* Swissair Flight 111 crashes near Peggys Cove, Nova Scotia. All on board are killed (229).

*2012** -* A decades-long ban on veiled female news presenters is lifted from State TV in Egypt.









http://www.buzzfeed.com/ilanbenmeir/that-time-trump-spent-nearly-100000-on-an-ad-criticizing-us#.dgA67wvg9


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 3*

*301** -* San Marino, one of the smallest nations in the world and the world's oldest republic still in existence, is founded by Saint Marinus.

*1189** -* Richard the Lionheart is crowned in Westminster.

*1650** -* Battle of Dunbar: England vs Scotland.

*1658** -* Richard Cromwell ("Tumbledown Dick") succeeds his father as Lord Protector of the Commonwealth.

*1752** -* Britain and the British Empire (including the American colonies) adopt the Gregorian Calendar, losing 11 days. People riot thinking the government stole 11 days of their lives.

*1783** -* Treaty of Paris signed in Paris ends the American Revolutionary War between Great Britain and United States of America.

*1812** -* World's first cannery ( Donkin, Hall and Gamble) opens in London, England to supply food to the Royal Navy.

*1833** -* New York Sun begins publishing (First daily newspaper).

*1881 -* Bruckner completes Symphony 6.

*1895** -* First pro football game played, Latrobe beats Jeanette 12-0 (PA).

*1902 -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Illustrious Client".

*1912** -* Schoenberg's "Funf Orchesterstucke" premieres.

*1930** -* Hurricane kills 2,000, injures 4,000 (Dominican Republic).

*1935** -* First automobile to exceed 300 mph, Sir Malcolm Campbell (301.337 mph). See pic.

*1953** -* European Convention on Human Rights goes into effect.

*1964 -* Wilderness Act signed into law by LBJ.

*1966 -* Donovan hits #1 with "Sunshine Superman".

*1967 -* Sweden begins driving on right-hand side of road. The proper way.

*1971** -* John Lennon leaves UK for NYC, never to return.

*1971 -* Watergate team breaks into Daniel Ellsberg's doctor's office.

*1975** -* Chartered Boeing 707 crashes in Atlas Mountains of Morocco, 188 die.

*1979** -* Hurricane David, a strong Atlantic storm kills over 1,000.

*1995 -* eBay founded.

*2013 -* Microsoft purchases Nokia for $7.2 Billion.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 4*

*476** -* Romulus Augustulus, last Western Roman Emperor, abdicates after forces led by Odoacer invade Rome. Traditional end of the Western Roman Empire.

*1479** -* King Alfonso I of Portugal recognizes Isabella as queen of Castile.

*1609** -* Navigator Henry Hudson first European to discover island of Manhattan.

*1807 -* Robert Fulton begins operating his steamboat.

*1833 -* First newsboy hired (Barney Flaherty, 10 years old-NY Sun).

*1842** -* Work on Cologne cathedral recommences after 284-year hiatus.

*1882** -* First large-scale test of Thomas Edison's light bulb - lighting of NY's Pearl Street Station.

*1885** -* First cafeteria opens (NYC).

*1888** -* George Eastman patents 1st roll-film camera & registers "Kodak".

*1893** -* English author Beatrix Potter first writes the story of Peter Rabbit for a 5 year old boy.

*1923 -* Maiden flight of the first U.S. airship, the USS Shenandoah.

*1933** -* First airplane to exceed 300 mph (483 kph), JR Wendell, Glenview, Il.

*1945** -* Ruben Fine wins 4 simultaneous rapid chess games blindfolded.

*1950 -* Darlington Raceway is the site of the inaugural Southern 500, the first 500-mile NASCAR race.

*1956** -* The IBM RAMAC 305 is introduced, the first commercial computer that used magnetic disk storage.

*1957** -* Ford Motor Co introduces Edsel.

*1960** - *Hurricane Donna, kills 148 in Caribbean & US.

*1963** -* Swissair Flight 306 crashes near Dürrenäsch, Switzerland, killing all 80 people on board.

*1964 -* Scottish Forth Road Bridge opens (then the longest in Europe). See pic.

*1965** -* Beatles single "Help!" goes #1.

*1967** -* 6.5 earthquake of Kolya Dam India, kills 200.

*1970 -* George Harrison releases "My Sweet Lord" single.

*1971** -* Alaskan 727 crashes into Chilkoot Mountain, kills 109 (Alaska).

*1977** -* "Godspell" closes at Broadhurst Theater NYC after 527 performances.

*1980** -* Yes performs its last concert (Madison Square Garden).

*1983** -* "Joseph & the Amazing Dreamcoat" closes at Royale NYC after 747 perfs.

*1998** -* Google is founded by Larry Page and Sergey Brin, two students at Stanford University.

*2012 -* Carpet that can help prevent falls in elderly by warning them after detecting unusual footsteps is developed. Ukko, did you buy one?

*2014** -* Monsoon rains beging and cause flooding over a sustained period that kills over 400 people in India & Pakistan.

*2014 -* Aracheological remains of a Viking fortress from the 900s CE, the Vallø Borgring, is discovered in Denmark.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 5*

*1519** -* Second Battle of Tehuacingo, Mexico: Hernándo Cortés vs Tlascala Aztecs.

*1622** -* Richelieu appointed Cardinal under French King Louis XIII.

*1666** -* Great Fire of London ends, leaving 13,200 houses destroyed and 8 dead.

*1793** -* In the French Revolution, the "Reign of Terror" begins.

*1839** -* The First Opium War begins in China.

*1882** -* 10,000 workers march in 1st Labor Day parade in NYC.

*1885** -* First gasoline pump is delivered to a gasoline dealer (Ft Wayne, IN).

*1925 -* 29th US Golf Amateur Championship won by Bobby Jones.

*1954** -* Dutch Super Constellation crashes at Shannon, 28 die.

*1958** -* "Doctor Zhivago" novel by Boris Pasternak published in US.

*1967** -* Hurricane Beuleah, kills 54 in Caribbean, Mexico & Texas.

*1979 -* Canada puts its first gold bullion coin on sale.

*1980 -* World's longest road tunnel, St Gotthard in Swiss Alps, opens. There's one in the Italian Riviera that tested me. Drove it twice, wishing I had a gas mask.

*1987 -* John McEnroe is fined $17,500 for tirades at US Tennis Open. See pic.

*2005** -* Mandala Airlines Flight 091 crashes into a heavily-populated residential of Sumatra, Indonesia, killing 104 people on board and at least 39 persons on ground.

*2012** -* 54 people are killed and 50 injured after a firecracker factory explodes in Nadu.

*2014** -* World Health Organisation estimates 1,900 people have died from the Ebola virus out of 3,500 infected in Guinea, Liberia, Nigeria, Senegal, and Sierra Leone.

Lest we forget.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 6*

*394** -* Battle of Frigidus, Northern Italy.

*1522** -* Ferdinand Magellen's Spanish expedition aboard the Vitoria.

*1620 -* The Mayflower departs Plymouth, England with 102 Pilgrims and about 30 crew for the New World.

*1776** -* Hurricane hits Martinique; 100 French & Dutch ships sinks; 600 die.

*1776 -* Hurricane hits Guadeloupe, killing more than 6,000.

*1791** -* Mozart's "La Clemenza di Tito" premieres in Prague.

*1819** -* Thomas Blanchard patents lathe.

*1899** -* Carnation processes its first can of evaporated milk.

*1903** -* Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Creeping Man".

*1913 -* First aircraft to loop the loop (Adolphe Pégoud-France).

*1916** -* First true supermarket, the "Piggly Wiggly" is opened by Clarence Saunders in Memphis, Tennessee.

*1945** -* Philadelphia A's catcher George George punches umpire Joe Rue, gets suspended.

*1952** -* Canadian TV begins in Montreal.

*1954 -* "La Strada" directed by Federico Fellini premieres at the Venice Film Festival.

*1957** -* Elvis records "White Christmas", "Silent Night" & "Here Comes Santa Claus".

*1969** -* "Cabaret" closes at Broadhurst Theater NYC after 1166 performances.

*1975** -* 6.8 quake along Anatolian Fault kills over 2,000 in Lice, Turkey.

*1983** -* USSR admits to shooting down KAL 007 on 9/2.

*1984 -* "Amadeus" from the play by Peter Shaffer, directed by Milos Forman and starring Tom Hulce premieres in Los Angeles (Best Picture 1985).

*1985** -* Midwest Express Airlines Flight 105, a Douglas DC-9 crashes just after takeoff from Milwaukee, Wisconsin, killing 31.

*1989 -* Police computer accuses 41,000 Parisians of murder/prostitution.

http://catless.ncl.ac.uk/Risks/9.22.html#subj1

*1997** -* Funeral of Diana, Princess of Wales. Maybe the saddest world event since JFK's. See pic.

*2010** -* "The King's Speech" directed by Tom Hooper starring Colin Firth and Geoffrey Rush premieres at the Telluride Film Festival (Best Picture 2011).


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 7*

1701 - Germany, England & Netherlands sign anti-French covenant.

1813 - "Uncle Sam" was 1st used to refer to US (Troy Post of NY).

1860 - Excursion steamer "Lady Elgin" drowns 340 in Lake Michigan.

1889 - Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Engineer's Thumb".

1909 - Eugene Lefebvre (1878-1909), while test piloting a new French-built
Wright biplane, crashes at Juvisy France when his controls jam. Lefebvre
dies, becoming the first 'pilot' in the world to lose his life in a powered
heavier-than-air craft.

1916 - Workmen's Compensation Act passed by Congress.

1921 - In Atlantic City, New Jersey, the first Miss America Pageant, a 
two-day event, is held.

1923 - Interpol forms in Vienna.

1944 - Strongest Hurricane of century in Netherlands (wind force 12).

1948 - 1st use of synthetic rubber in asphaltic concrete, Akron OH.

1956 - Bell X-2 sets Unofficial manned aircraft altitude record 126,000'+.

1979 - The Entertainment and Sports Programming Network (ESPN) makes its 
debut. See pic.

1988 - NY Daily News reports boxer Mike Tyson is seeing a psychiatrist.

1996 - Rap artist Tupac Shahur shot multiple times in drive by shooting in 
Las Vegas, dies 6 days later.

1997 - 117th Women's U.S. Open: Martina Hingis beats Venus Williams (6-0, 
6-4).

2001 - The US Federal Trade Commission approves Chevron's bid to buy Texaco.

2004 - Hurricane Ivan, a Category 5 hurricane hitting Grenada, killing 39 
and damaging 90% of its buildings.

2011 - Plane crash in Russia kills 43 people, including nearly the entire 
roster of the Lokomotiv Yaroslavl Kontinental Hockey League team.

2012 - 64 people are killed and 715 injured after a series of earthquakes in 
south-west China.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 8*

1504 - Michelangelo's David is unveiled in Florence.

1563 - Maximilian chosen king of Hungary.

1831 - William IV is crowned King of Great Britain.

1868 - New York Athletic Club forms.

1892 - First appearance of "Pledge of Allegiance" (Youth's Companion).

1900 - 6,000 killed when a hurricane & tidal wave strikes Galveston, Texas.

1916 - US President Wilson signs the Emergency Revenue Act, doubling the 
rate of income tax and adding inheritance and munitions profits tax.

1920 - US Air Mail service begins (NYC to SF).

1921 - 1st Miss America crowned in Atlantic City - Margaret Gorman (16) of 
Washington, D.C.

1930 - First appearance of comic strip "Blondie".

1934 - Luxury passenger ship Morro Castle bound for NJ catches fire, 133 
die.

1945 - Hideki Tojo, Japanese PM during most of WW II, attempts suicide 
rather than face war crimes tribunal attempt fails, later he is hanged.

1952 - Ernest Hemmingway's "Old Man & the Sea" published.

1956 - Harry Belafonte's album "Calypso," goes to #1.

1960 - Nationwide release (US) of Alfred Hitchcock's "Psycho".

1965 - Hurricane Betsy kills 75 in Louisiana & Florida.

1971 - John F Kennedy Center for Performing Arts opens in Washington, D.C.

1986 - Westinghouse sells Muzak.

1989 - Norwegian Convair 580 crashes at Jutland in sea, killing all 55 on board.

1994 - USAir Boeing 737 crashes at Pitts Airport, killing all 132 on board.

1996 - 116th Men's U.S. Open: Pete Sampras beats Michael Chang (6-1, 6-4, 
7-6).

1999 - "American Beauty", directed by Sam Mendes premieres in Los Angeles 
(Best Picture 2000). See pic.


----------



## Vaneyes

September 9

1000 - Battle of Svolder, Baltic Sea. King Olaf on board the Long Serpent
defeated in one of the greatest naval battles of the Viking Age.

1543 - Mary Stuart, at nine months old, is crowned "Queen of Scots" in the
central Scottish town of Stirling.

1675 - New England colonies declare war on Wampanoag indians.

1753 - First steam engine arrives in US colonies.

1776 - Congress officially renames the country as the United States of
America (Was the United Colonies).

1830 - Charles Durant, first US aeronaut, flies a balloon from Castle
Garden, NYC to Perth Amboy, NJ

1839 - John Herschel takes first glass plate photograph.

1886 - The Berne Convention for the Protection of Literary and Artistic
Works is finalized.

1908 - Orville Wright makes 1st 1-hr airplane flight, Fort Myer, VA.

1926 - The U.S. National Broadcasting Company formed.

1942 - First bombing on continental US soil at Mount Emily, Oregon during
WWII by Japanese planes.

http://www.kilroywashere.org/006-Pages/06-BombOregon.html

1945 - First "bug" in a computer program discovered by Grace Hopper, a moth
was removed with tweezers from a relay & taped into the log.

1950 - First use of TV laugh track-Hank McCune.

1954 - Earthquake strikes Orleansville Algeria: 1,400 killed.

1957 - "Diana" by Paul Anka reaches #1.

1965 - Tibet is made an autonomous region of China.

1969 - Seaplane crashes at Indianapolis, kills 83.

1971 - 1,000 convicts riot & seize Attica, NY prison.

1976 - New Zealand government establishes the country's first centralised
electronic database through the Wanganui Computer Act, raising questions
about the state's ability to gather information on its citizens.

1977 - First TRS-80 computer sold.

1983 - Radio Shack announces their color computer 2 (Coco2).

1983 - Vitas Gerulatis R.I.P. bets his house that Martina Navratilova can't beat 100th ranked male tennis player. See pic.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vitas_Gerulaitis

1989 - 103rd US Womens Tennis Open: Steffi Graf beats M Navratilova (3-6 7-5
6-1).

1993 - Croupier of casino in Bristol, England, shoots a 4 a record eight
times.

2007 - 127th Men's U.S. Open: Roger Federer beats Novak Djokovic (7-6, 7-6,
6-4).

2010 - A court in the Philippines orders Imelda Marcos to repay the
government almost $280,000 for funds taken from the National Food Authority
by Ferdinand Marcos in 1983.

2013 - 133rd Men's U.S. Open: Rafael Nadal beats Novak Djokovic (6-2, 3-6,
6-4, 6-1).


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 10*

1547 - English demand Edward VI (10) wed Mary Queen of Scots (5).

1838 - Hector Berlioz' "Benvenuto Cellini," premieres in Paris.

1863 - Georges Bizet's "Les Pêcheurs de Perles," premieres in Paris.

1869 - Baptist minister supposedly invents rickshaw in Yokohama, Japan.

1875 - 15th British Golf Open: Willie Park, Sr. shoots a 166 at Prestwick 
Golf Club. The then 12-hole course was played three times.

1899 - Second quake in 7 days (8.6) hits Yakutat Bay Alaska.

1919 - China becomes member of League of Nations.

1926 - Germany joins League of Nations.

1953 - Swanson sells its first "TV dinner".

1955 - "Gunsmoke" premieres on CBS TV.

1960 - NY Yankee Mickey Mantle hits 643' HR over right field roof in 
Detroit.

1961 - Italian Grand Prix, a crash causes the death of German driver 
Wolfgang von Trips and 13 spectators hit by his Ferrari.

1966 - Beatles "Revolver," album goes #1.

1981 - "Guernica" by Pablo Picasso returns to Spain.

1984 - Sean O'Keefe (11) is youngest to cycle across US (24 days).

1988 - Hurricane Gilbert, kills 300 in Jamaica, Texas & Yucatan.

1989 - 109th Men's U.S. Open: Boris Becker beats Ivan Lendl (7-6, 1-6, 6-3, 
7-6).

1989 - 109th Women's U.S. Open: Steffi Graf beats Martina Navratilova (3-6, 
7-5, 6-1).

1990 - 19 year old Pete Sampras beats Andre Agassi to win US Open.

1990 - Ellis Island reopens as a museum.

1992 - Lucy in Peanuts comics raises her "Pyschiatric Help" from 5 cents to 47 
cents. See pic.

2000 - The musical Cats closes on Broadway.

2012 - 132nd Men's U.S. Open: Andy Murray beats Novak Djokovic (7-6, 7-5, 
2-6, 3-6, 6-2).

2013 - 3 people are killed after a Canadian Coast Guard helicopter crashes 
in the Artic Ocean.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 11*

1541 - Santiago, Chile, is destroyed by indigenous warriors, lead by 
Michimalonko.

1741 - Queen Maria Theresa addresses Hungarian Parliament.

1773 - Benjamin Franklin writes, "There never was a good war or bad peace".

1792 - The Hope Diamond is stolen with other crown jewels when six men break 
into house used to store the jewels.

1862 - 3rd British Golf Open: Tom Morris Sr shoots a 163 at Prestwick Golf 
Club.

1889 - Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Crooked Man".

1895 - FA Cup stolen in Birmingham.

1914 - William Christopher Handy publishes "St Louis Blues".

1931 - Salvatore Maranzano is murdered by Charles Luciano's hitmen.

1945 - Physician Willem J Kolff performs the first successful kidney 
dialysis using his artificial kidney machine, the Netherlands.

1950 - "Beetle Bailey" comic strip debuts.

1950 - First typesetting machine to dispense with metal type exhibited.

1951 - Stravinsky's "Rake's Progress," premieres in Venice.

1954 - 1st Miss America TV broadcast.

1965 - Beatles "Help!," album goes #1.

1967 - Beatles Magical Mystery Bus driven around England.

1968 - Air France Flight 1611 crashes off Nice, France, killing 89 
passengers and 6 crew.

1970 - The Ford Pinto is introduced.

1983 - 103rd Men's U.S. Open: Jimmy Connors beats Ivan Lendl (6-3, 6-7, 7-5, 
6-0).

1991 - 14 die in a Continental Express commuter plane crash near Houston.

1991 - Air crash at Djeddah, Saudi-Arabia, 263 die.

2001 - See pic.

2012 - The US is warned by Moody's that its AAA credit rating is at risk if 
lawmakers fail to produce a long-term debt reduction plan.

2014 - South African athlete Oscar Pistorius is found not guilty of 
murdering his girlfriend Reeva Steenkamp (and is later found guilty of 
culpable homicide)


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 12*

1217 - French prince Louis & English King Henry III sign peace treaty.

1624 - First submarine publicly tested in London, on the Thames before James I.

1759 - British soldiers capture the town of Quebec.

1878 - Cleopatra Needle installed in London.

1888 - Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Greek Interpreter".

1890 - Cecil Rhodes' colonies reach Mashonaland and found Fort Salisbury
(now Harare, Zimbabwe).

1907 - Lusitania arrives in NYC after 5 day crossing of Atlantic (record).

1910 - Mahler Symphony 8 premieres in Munich, with 1028 musicians. See pic.

1910 - US' first female cop (on record), Alice Stebbins Wells, appointed (LAPD).

1928 - Hurricane in Florida, kills 6,000.

1940 - 4 teens, following their dog down a hole near Lascaux, France
discover 17,000-year-old drawings now known as Lascaux Cave Paintings.

1959 - "Bonanza" premieres on NBC-TV.

1965 - Hurricane Betsy strikes Florida & Louisiana kills 75.

1970 - First Concorde lands at Heathrow airport.

1979 - Hurricane Frederick hits Mobile Alabama; 5 die.

1988 - Gilbert, strongest hurricane ever (160 mph), devastates Jamaica. Now,
we need a smart hurricane that targets only Jamaican telephone scammers.

1992 - Hurricane Inuki pounds Hawaii.

1994 - Cessna crashes in White House front yard.

1995 - Belarus military shoots down a hydrogen balloon, killing its two
American pilots.

2001 - Ansett Australia, Australia's first commercial interstate airline,
collapses due to increased strain on the international airline industry
leaving 10000 people unemployed.

2011 - 131st Men's U.S. Open: Novak Djokovic beats Rafael Nadal (6-2, 6-4,
6-7, 6-1).

2012 - Apple unveils its iPhone 5 and iOS 6.

2012 - Excavators announce that they may have found the remains of King
Richard III of England under a carpark in Leicester.

Mahler conducting final Symphony 8 rehearsal, Munich 1910.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 13*

122 - Building begins on Hadrian's Wall.

1224 - Francis of Assisi is afflicted with stigmata.

1503 - Michelangelo begins work on his statue of David. See pic.

1556 - Charles V & Maria of Hungary march into Spain.

1743 - Britain, Austria & Savoye-Sardinia sign Treaty of Worms.

1788 - NYC becomes first capital of US.

1789 - First loan to US government (from NYC banks).

1791 - King Louis XVI accepts constitution.

1849 - First US prize fight fatality (Tom McCoy).

1866 - 7th British Golf Open: Willie Park, Sr. shoots a 169 at Prestwick 
Golf Club.

1872 - 12th British Golf Open: Tom Morris, Jr. shoots a 166 at Prestwick 
Golf Club.

1890 - Cecil Rhodes' colonies hoist Union Jack in Mashonaland & Salisbury.

1898 - Hannibal Goodwin patents celluloid photographic film.

1906 - First airplane flight in Europe.

1907 - Canadian Interprovincial Rugby Football union (Big Four) forms with 
Hamilton Tigers, Toronto Argonauts, Ottawa Rough Riders & Montreal Foot 
Ball.

1936 - Acting on the orders of Louis Buchalter, Murder Inc. killers gun down 
Joseph Rosen, a Brooklyn candy store owner.

1948 - Margaret Chase Smith (R-Me) elected senator, 1st woman to serve in 
both houses of Congress.

1949 - Ladies Pro Golf Association of America formed in NYC.

1956 - Stravinsky's "Canticum Sacrum," premieres in Venice.

1956 - IBM introduces the first computer disk storage unit, the RAMAC 305.

1960 - Dutch 1st Chamber condemns soccer-law.

1963 - "Outer Limits" premieres on ABC TV.

1965 - Beatles release "Yesterday".

1970 - IBM announces System 370 computer.

1971 - 11 guards and 31 prisoners die in take over at Attica State Prison.

1971 - Nikita Khrushchev, Soviet premier, buried in Moscow.

1974 - OPEC instructs its Secretary General to "carry out a study of supply 
and demand in relation to possible production controls".

1977 - First TV viewer discretion warning-Soap.

1977 - General Motors introduces 1st US diesel auto (Oldsmobile 88).

1981 - 101st US Mens Tennis: John McEnroe beats Bjorn Borg (4-6 6-2 6-4 
6-3).

1982 - 50 die in Spantax Airlines DC-10 on takeoff from Malaga, Spain.

1983 - US mint strikes first gold coin in 50 years (Olympic Eagle).

1987 - Cesium-137 stolen from abandoned hospital in Rio de Janeiro.

1987 - Paul Lynch of Great Britain does 32,573 push-ups in 24 hours.

1988 - Nine hard/software manufacturers announce EISA computer bus in NY.

1991 - 55 ton concrete beam falls in Montreal's Olympic Stadium.

1993 - Queens NY begins required recycling.

1997 - Mother Teresa's State Funeral held in India.

2012 - 19 people are killed after a freight elevator crashes from 100 meters 
in Wuhan, China.

2012 - 33,000 people are evacuated after Guatemala's Volcano of Fire erupts.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 14*

1716 - First lighthouse in American colonies lit (Boston Harbor).

1741 - Handel finishes "Messiah" oratorio, after working on it non-stop for 
23 days.

1814 - Francis Scott Key inspired to write the poem "Defence of Fort 
M'Henry" words of which later become lyrics of "Star-Spangled Banner".

1868 - Golf's first recorded hole-in-one (Tom Morris at Prestwick's 8th 
hole).

1899 - Henry Bliss becomes first automobile fatality in the US (NY).

1933 - 2 billion board feet of lumber destroyed in Tillamook Oregon fire.

1944 - Hurricane hits New England: 389 die.

1948 - Ground breaking ceremony for UN world headquarters.

1954 - Britten's 'Turn of the Screw' premieres in Venice.

1954 - Hurricane Edna (2nd of 1954) hits NYC.

1956 - First prefrontal lobotomy performed, Washington, D.C.

1958 - Two rockets designed by the German engineer Ernst Mohr, the first 
German post-war rockets, reach the upper atmosphere.

1959 - Soviet Union's Luna-2 is first spacecraft to land on the Moon.

1960 - Chubby Checker's "Twist" hits #1.

1967 - Thomas Pell Wildlife Refuge & Sanctuary opens in Bronx.

1968 - First broadcast of "60 Minutes" on CBS-TV.

1968 - Shostakovitch String Quartet 12, premieres in Moscow.

1969 - Male voters of Swiss kanton Schaffhausen reject female suffrage.

1975 - Rembrandt "Nightwatch" slashed and damaged in Amsterdam. See pic.

1987 - Toronto Blue Jays hit a record 10 HRs vs Baltimore Orioles.

1998 - Telecommunications companies MCI Communications and WorldCom complete 
their $37 billion merger to form MCI WorldCom.

2003 - In a referendum Sweden rejects adopting the Euro.

2012 - 21 people are killed after a ferry sank in Indonesia.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 15*

668 - Eastern Roman Emperor Constans II is assassinated in his bath at 
Syracuse, Italy.

1620 - Mayflower departs from Plymouth England with 102 pilgrims.

1656 - England & France sign peace treaty.

1789 - US Department of Foreign Affairs, renamed Department of State.

1812 - French army under Napoleon reaches Kremlin, Moscow.

1830 - First person to be run over by a railway train (William Huskisson, 
England).

1853 - First US woman ordained a minister, Antoinette Blackwell.

1894 - Japan defeats China in Battle of Ping Yang.

1904 - Wilbur Wright makes his 1st airplane flight.

1918 - CH Chubb gives Stonehenge to British nation.

1923 - Bill Tilden wins US Lawn Tennis Open.

1928 - Alexander Fleming discovers penicillin.

1930 - 1st international bridge match is held in London. US team defeats 
England.

1947 - First four-engined jet-propelled fighter plane tested, Columbus, OH.

1947 - RCA releases the 12AX7 miniature dual triode vacuum tube; it is still 
in production. See pic.

1948 - F-86 Sabre sets world aircraft speed record of 1080 kph.

1949 - "Lone Ranger" premieres on ABC-TV. Diddle-um, diddle-um, 
diddle-um-tum-tum.

1951 - "Gentlemen Prefer Blondes" closes at Ziegfeld NYC after 740 perfs.

1958 - Commuter train crashes through drawbridge, killing 48 (Elizabethport, 
NJ).

1960 - Maurice "Rocket" Richard announces his retirement. He finishes his 
career with 544 goals, an NHL record at the time.

1966 - LBJ, responding to a sniper attack at the University of Texas at 
Austin, writes a letter to the United States Congress urging the enactment 
of gun control legislation. We're still waiting.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gun_violence_in_the_United_States

1972 - A magnitude 4.5 earthquake shakes Northern Illinois.

1978 - Muhammad Ali beats Leon Spinks in 15 rounds for heavyweight boxing 
title.

1982 - First issue of "USA Today" published by Gannett Co Inc.

1985 - Willie Nelson's Farm Aid concert.

2000 - Opening ceremony of the XXVII Olympics in Sydney, Australia.

2012 - Japan announces that it will phase out nuclear energy by the 2030s.

2014 - Obama announces the US will send 3,000 troops to help combat spread 
of the Ebola virus.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 16*

1400 - Owain Glyndwr is declared Prince of Wales by his followers.

1702 - Emperor Leopold I declares war on France, Cologne & Bavaria.

1782 - Great Seal of US used for first time.

1795 - British capture Capetown South Africa.

1830 - Oliver Wendell Holmes writes "Old Ironsides".

1847 - Shakespeare Birthplace Trust buys bard's birthplace in 
Stratford-upon-Avon.

1864 - 5th British Golf Open: Tom Morris, Sr. shoots a 167 at Prestwick Golf 
Club.

1869 - 10th British Golf Open: Tom Morris, Jr. shoots a 157 at Prestwick 
Golf Club.

1887 - 27th British Golf Open: Willie Park, Jr. shoots a 161 at Prestwick 
Golf Club.

1906 - Roald Amundsen discovers Magnetic South Pole.

1908 - Carriage-maker, William Durant, founds General Motors in Flint, 
Michigan.

1913 - 1000s of women demonstrate for Dutch female suffrage.

1919 - American Legion incorporated by an act of Congress.

1922 - 42nd U.S. Men's National Championship: Bill Tilden beats Bill 
Johnston (4-6, 3-6, 6-2, 6-3, 6-4).

1926 - Hurricane in Florida & Alabama, kills 372.

1927 - Rene Lacoste beats Bill Tilden for US Lawn Tennis Association title.

1928 - Hurricane hits West Palm Beach-Lake Okeechobee Florida; 3,000 die.

1931 - Blimp is moored to Empire State Building (NYC). See pic.

1966 - Metropolitan Opera opens at NY's Lincoln Center.

1974 - Bob Dylan records Blood on the Tracks.

1975 - The first prototype of the MiG-31 interceptor makes its maiden 
flight.

1978 - 25,000 die in 7.7 earthquake in Tabar Iran.

1992 - 900 die in flood in Pakistan.

1992 - FCC votes to allow competition for local phone service.

2007 - One-Two-GO Airlines Flight 269 carrying 128 crew and passengers 
crashes in Thailand killing 89 people.

2012 - Mayor of Chicago, Rahm Emanuel, seeks a court order to resolve a week 
long teachers strike.

2012 - NHL locks out its players after the expiry of the collective 
bargaining agreement.

2013 - 21 people are killed by Hurricane Ingrid in Mexico.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 17*

1595 - Pope Clemens VIII recognizes Henri IV as king of France.

1630 - The city of Boston, Massachusetts is founded.

1683 - Antonie van Leeuwenhoek reports existence of bacteria.

1776 - The Presidio of San Francisco is founded in New Spain.

1787 - US constitution adopted by Philadelphia convention.

1819 - First whaling ship arrives in Hawaii.

1850 - Great fire in San Francisco.

1911 - 1st transcontinental airplane flight, NY-Pasadena in 82 hrs 4 min.

1926 - Hurricane hits Miami & Palm Beach Florida; about 450 die.

1928 - Hurricane hits Lake Okeechobee Florida drowning 1,800-2500.

1931 - First LP record demonstrated (RCA Victor, NYC), venture failed.

1934 - RCA Victor releases first 33 1/3 rpm recording (Beethoven's 5th).

1949 - 3rd Cannes Film Festival: "The Third Man" directed by Carol Reed wins the Grand Prix du Festival International du Film. See pic.

1956 - Television is first broadcast in Australia.

1957 - Two male attorneys "stand in" as actress Sophia Loren & producer Carlo Ponti wed by proxy in Juarez, Mexico.

1959 - Typhoon kills 2,000 in Japan & Korea.

1963 - Train struck makeshift bus full of migrant workers, killing 32.

1964 - Beatles are paid a then record $150,000 for a concert (Kansas).

1965 - CBS premiere of WWII sitcom "Hogan's Heroes".

1967 - "Mission Impossible" premieres on CBS-TV.

1972 - "M*A*S*H," premieres on NBC TV.

1977 - Fleetwood Mac's "Rumors" is #1.

1980 - "Divine Madness" starring Bette Midler, premieres.

1989 - Hurricane Hugo, kills 85 in Charleston SC.

2007 - AOL, once the largest ISP in the U.S., officially announces plans to refocus the company as an advertising business and to relocate its corporate headquarters from Dulles, Virginia to New York, New York.

2010 - The 54 year run of the soap opera As the World Turns ends as its final episode is broadcast.

2013 - 6 people are killed after a train and double-decker bus collide in Ottawa, Canada.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 18*

1502 - Christopher Columbus lands at Costa Rica on his 4th & last voyage.

1544 - English King Henry VIII's troops occupy Boulogne.

1759 - Battle of Quebec ends, French surrender to British who capture Quebec 
City.

1769 - John Harris of Boston, Massachusetts, builds 1st spinet piano.

1809 - Royal Opera House in London opens.

1851 - New York Times starts publishing, 2 cents a copy, which is about what 
it's still worth.

1863 - 4th British Golf Open: Willie Park, Sr. shoots a 168 at Prestwick 
Golf Club.

1885 - Riots break out in Montreal to protest against compulsory smallpox 
vaccination. And today, anti-vaccine thought has returned.

1888 - Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Sign of Four".

1905 - Electric tramline opens in Rotterdam.

1906 - A typhoon with tsunami kills an estimated 10,000 people in Hong Kong.

1910 - 25,000 demonstrate in Amsterdam for general male/female suffrage.

1925 - Bill Tilden wins 6th straight US tennis championship.

1926 - Hurricane hits Miami, kills 250.

1927 - The Columbia Broadcasting System goes on the air. with 18 stations 
(and WOR as NYC affiliate).

1932 - Actress Peg Entwistle commits suicide by jumping from the letter "H" 
in the Hollywood sign.

1942 - Canadian Broadcasting Corporation authorized for radio service.

1964 - "The Addams Family" premieres on ABC.

1967 - Yellowknife replaces Ottawa as capital of NW Territories, Canada.

1969 - Tiny Tim aka Herbert Khaury & Miss Vicky aka Victoria Mae Budinger 
get engaged. They married three months later, on The Johnny Carson Show. See 
pic.
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tiny_Tim_(musician)

1976 - Rev Sun Myung Moon holds "God Bless America" convention.

1989 - Hurricane Hugo causes extensive damage in Puerto Rico.

1990 - Liechtenstein becomes a member of the United Nations.

1994 - 1st Presidents Golf Cup: US beats Intl team 20-12 in Virginia.

1997 - Ted Turner gives $1 billion to UN.

1998 - Internet Corporation for Assigned Names and Numbers (ICANN) is 
formed.

2003 - The United Kingdom's Local Government Act 2003, repealing 
controversial Section 28 of the Local Government Act 1988, receives Royal 
Assent.

2009 - The 72 year run of the soap opera The Guiding Light ends as its final 
episode is broadcast.

2012 - 26 people are killed in a fire in a Pemex gas facility in Reynosa, 
Mexico.

2014 - Scotland votes 'NO' in a referendum deciding whether or not to stay 
with the United Kingdom. All's well that ends well.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 19*

335 - Dalmatius is raised to the rank of Caesar by his uncle Constantine I.

1523 - Emperor Charles I & England sign anti-French covenant.

1668 - Polish king John II Kazimierz resigns/goes to France.

1676 - Rebels under Nathaniel Bacon set Jamestown VA on fire.

1755 - Great Britain & Russia sign military agreement.

1848 - Hyperion, moon of Saturn, discovered by Bond (US) & Lassell
(England).

1849 - First commercial laundry established, in Oakland, CA.

1876 - First carpet sweeper patented (Melville Bissell of Grand Rapids, MI). See pic.

1879 - The Blackpool Illuminations are switched on for the first time.

1888 - World's first beauty contest (Spa Belgium).

1908 - Mahler Symphony 7 premieres in Prague.

1916 - First landing at Schiphol Airport, Netherlands (Farman F-22 of
Soesterberg).

1922 - Queen Wilhelmina assumes Dutch throne with 119 word speech. It
could've been shorter, for instance, "I'm your new Queen. Obey me, and we'll
get along."

1926 - 80,000 demonstrate for democratic peace in Hague.

1928 - Mickey Mouse's screen debut (Steamboat Willie at Colony Theater NYC).

1939 - Lord Haw-Haw (William Joyce) becomes radio host of Reichsrundfunk
Berlin.

1945 - Lord Haw Haw (William Joyce) sentenced to death in London.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/William_Joyce

1955 - Hurricane Hilda, kills 200 in Mexico.

1959 - Nikita Khrushchev is denied access to Disneyland. ha ha

1961 - Betty and Barney Hill claim that they saw a mysterious craft in the
sky and that it tried to abduct them.

1973 - Carl XVI Gustaf, becomes King of Sweden.

1974 - Hurricane Fifi hits coast of Honduras; about 5,000 die.

1974 - The KGB begin a large-scale operation to discredit Russian novelist
Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn and cut his communications with Soviet dissidents.

1981 - Simon & Garfunkel reunite for a NYC Central Park concert.

1983 - St Kitts & Nevis declares independence from UK.

1985 - 12,000 die & 40,000 injured in Mexico's earthquake (8.1).

1986 - Fed health officials announce AZT will be available to AIDS patients.

1989 - French DC-10 crashes near Niger, 171 die.

1989 - Appeals court restores America's Cup to US after NY Supreme Court
gave it to NZ (NZ protested US's use of a catamaran).

1990 - "Goodfellas", directed by Martin Scorsese, starring Robert De Niro,
Joe Pesci, and Ray Liotta, is released.

2006 - The Thai military stages a coup in Bangkok. The Constitution is
revoked and martial law is declared.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 20*

451 - Roman General Flavius Aetius defeats Attila the Hun at The Battle of 
the Catalaunian Plainsat (Chalons-sur-Marne) halting Hun invasion of Roman 
Gaul.

1258 - Salisbury Cathedral inaugurated.

1643 - First Battle of Newbury (English civil war): King Charles I's forces 
beaten by a parliamentary army led by the Earl of Essex and Philip 
Stapleton.

1814 - "Star Spangled Banner" published as a song, lyrics by Francis Scott 
Key, tune by John Stafford Smith.

1877 - Chase National Bank opens in NYC (later merges into Chase Manhattan).

1891 - The first gasoline-powered car debuts in Springfield, Massachusetts, 
United States.

1904 - Orville & Wilbur Wright fly a circle in their Flyer II.

1913 - 19th US Golf Open: Francis Ouimet shoots a 304 at The Country Club 
MA.

1926 - Bugs Moran attempts to assassinate Al Capone in a drive-by shooting 
but fails.

1938 - Shostakovitch's Suite for jazz orchestra, premieres.

1951 - First North Pole jet crossing.

1954 - First FORTRAN computer program run.

1954 - Stravinsky's "In Memoriam Dylan Thomas," premieres in Los Angeles.

1964 - Günter Grass' play "Die Plebejern proben den Aufstand," premieres in 
Berlin.

1967 - British liner QE II launched at Clydebank Scotland.

1973 - Billy Jean King beats Bobby Riggs in battle-of-sexes tennis match. 
See pic.

1975 - David Bowie's "Fame," single goes #1.

1976 - Playboy releases Jimmy Carter's interview that he lusts for women.

1980 - Spectacular Bid (4 year-old) runs in Belmont "exhibition" alone, as 3 horses drop out.

1989 - Musical "Miss Saigon," premieres in London.

1989 - USAir overshoots runway at LaGuardia Airport in NYC, 2 people die.

2000 - Patent on RSA cryptograph algorithm ends.

2011 - "Call Me Maybe", single by Canadian singer Carly Rae Jepsen, is 
released.

2012 - AU Optronics fined $500 million for a LCD screen price-fixing.

2013 - Grand Theft Auto becomes the fastest entertainment product to reach 
$1 Billion in sales.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 21*

1192 - English king Richard I the Lion hearted, captured by by Leopold V, 
Duke of Austria.

1621 - King James I of England gives Sir Alexander Sterling royal charter 
for colonisation of Nova Scotia.

1677 - John & Nicolaas van der Heyden patents fire extinguisher.

1837 - Charles Tiffany founded his jewelry & china stores.

1903 - First cowboy film "Kit Carson" premieres in US.

1915 - CH Chubb buys Stonehenge for £6,600.

1937 - J. R. R. Tolkien's 'The Hobbit' is published by George Allen and 
Unwin in London.

1938 - Hurricane (183 MPH winds) in New England kills 700.

1957 - Olav V becomes king of Norway.

1966 - Jimmy Hendrix changes spelling of his name to Jimi.

1973 - Jackson Pollocks painting "Blue Poles" sold for $2,000,000.

1982 - SF cable cars cease operations for 2 years of repairs.

2001 - AZF chemical plant explodes in Toulouse, France, killing 29 people.

2004 - Construction of the Burj Dubai starts. See pic.

2008 - Goldman Sachs and Morgan Stanley, the two last remaining independent 
investment banks on Wall Street, become bank holding companies as a result 
of the subprime mortgage crisis.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 22*

66 - Emperor Nero creates the Legion I Italica.

1499 - Switzerland became an independent state.

1665 - Moliere's "L'amour Medecin" premieres in Paris.

1692 - Last (8) people hanged for witchcraft in US (Salem MA) 20 hanged
overall.

1756 - Nassau Hall opens at Princeton University.

1761 - Coronation of George III of the United Kingdom and Queen Charlotte.

1896 - Queen Victoria surpasses her grandfather King George III as the
longest reigning monarch in British history.

1903 - Italo Marchiony granted patent for ice cream cone.

1905 - 11th US Golf Open: Willie Anderson shoots a 314 at Myopia Club MA.

1910 - Saskatchewan Rugby Football Union forms.

1910 - The Duke of York's Cinema opened in Brighton. It is still operating
today, making it the oldest continually operating cinema in Britain.

1913 - Coal mine explosion kills 263 at Dawson NM.

1927 - Gene Tunney beats Jack Dempsey in 10 for heavyweight boxing title.

1934 - An explosion takes place at Gresford Colliery in Wales, leading to
the deaths of 266 miners and rescuers.

1937 - Forest fire kills 14 & injures 50 in Cody WY.

1946 - Evelyn Dick charged with butchering husband.

1955 - Hurricane Janet, kills 500 in Caribbean.

1960 - Mali (formerly French Sudan) declares independence from France.

1964 - "Fiddler on the Roof" opens at Imperial Theater NYC for 3242 perfs.

1966 - Edward Albee's "Delicate Balance" premieres in NYC.

1970 - Nixon requests 1,000 new FBI agents for college campuses.

1975 - World Football League folds.

1983 - Everly Brothers reunite after 10 years (Royal Albert Hall). See pic.

1985 - Earthquake strikes Mexico, 2,000 killed.

1988 - Canada begins production of a $5 silver Maple Leaf bullion coin.

1989 - "Baywatch", starring David Hasselhoff and Pamela Anderson, debuts on
NBC.

1992 - Heavy storm in South France, 34 die.

2011 - CERN scientists announce their discovery of neutrinos breaking the
speed of light.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 23*

1513 - King Henry III & Emperor Maximilian conquer Doornik.

1561 - King Philip II of Spain forbids Spanish settlements in Florida.

1642 - Harvard College in Cambridge, MA, first commencement.

1806 - Lewis & Clark return to St Louis from Pacific Northwest.

1868 - 9th British Golf Open: Tom Morris, Jr. shoots a 154 at Prestwick Golf 
Club (three shots better than his father, Tom Morris, Sr.).

1889 - Nintendo Koppai (Later Nintendo Company, Limited) founded by Fusajiro 
Yamauchi to produce and market the playing card game Hanafuda.

1897 - First frontier days rodeo celebration (Cheyene WY).

1912 - First Mack Sennett "Keystone Comedy" movie released.

1957 - "That'll Be Day" by Buddy Holly & Crickets reaches #1.

1958 - Stravinsky's "Thieni" premieres in Venice.

1962 - NY's Philharmonic Hall (since renamed Avery Fisher Hall) opens as 
first unit of Lincoln Center for Performing Arts.

1964 - "Fiddler on the Roof" with Zero Mostel premieres in NYC.

1971 - John Vermeer's painting "The Liefdesbrief" stolen. See pic.

http://www.essentialvermeer.com/fakes_thefts_school_of_delft_lost_sp/vermeer_theft_01.html

1986 - Congress selects the rose as US national flower.

1992 - Jackson Browne reportedly beats girlfriend Daryl Hannah.

1992 - Mud storm kills 30 in South France.

1999 - Qantas Flight 1 overruns the runway in Bangkok during a storm. While 
some passengers only received minor injuries, it is still the worst crash in 
Qantas's history to date.

2002 - The first public version of the web browser Mozilla Firefox ("Phoenix 
0.1") is released.

2004 - At least 1,070 in Haiti reported killed by floods due to Hurricane 
Jeanne.

2012 - Scientists discover four genetically distinct types of breast cancer.

2013 - 25 people are killed after Typhoon Usagi passes Hong Kong and China.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 24*

1180 - Manuel I Komnenos, last Emperor of the Komnenian restoration dies. 
The Byzantine Empire slips into terminal decline.

1657 - First autopsy & coroner's jury verdict is recorded in Maryland.

1688 - France declares war on Germany.

1853 - First round-the-world trip by yacht (Cornelius Vanderbilt).

1895 - First round-the-world trip by a woman on a bicycle (took 15 months).

1902 - Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of Red Circle".

1923 - Premiere of first celluloid film "Das Leben auf dem Dorfe" (Berlin).

1948 - The Honda Motor Company is founded.

1957 - Camp Nou, the largest stadium in Europe, is opened in Barcelona.

1958 - First welded aluminum girder highway bridge completed, Urbandale, IA.

1966 - Hurricane Inez, kills 293 in Caribbean, Florida & Mexico.

1969 - First Elvis convention, 2500 fans attend in Cincinnati.

1972 - Antique F86 Sabrejet fails to takeoff at air show, kills 22.

1976 - "Oh! Calcutta!" opens at Edison Theater NYC for 5959 performances.

1977 - First broadcast of "Love Boat" on ABC-TV. See pic.

1979 - CompuServe began operation as first computer information service.

1982 - Tennis great Bjorn Borg retires at 26.

1995 - Emillio & Gloria Estefan's boat hits & kills a jet skiier.

2001 - Crude oil and petroleum products futures fall to their lowest levels 
in nearly two years amid fears that a recession will reduce energy demand.

2005 - Hurricane Rita makes landfall in the United States, devastating 
Beaumont, Texas and portions of southwestern Louisiana.

2013 - 515 people are killed by a magnitude 7.7 earthquake in Balochistan, 
Pakistan.


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 25*

1513 - Vasco Nunez de Balboa is first European to see Pacific Ocean.

1639 - First printing press in America.

1844 - Canada defeats USA by 23 runs in the first cricket international.

1888 - Start of Sherlock Holmes "Hound of Baskervilles".

1890 - Congress establishes Yosemite National Park (California).

1890 - Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Silver Blaze".

1907 - Sibelius Symphony 3 premieres.

1926 - 9th PGA Championship: Walter Hagen wins at Salisbury GC, Westbury, 
NY.

1947 - 2nd Cannes Film Festival ends. See pic.

1962 - Sonny Liston KOs Floyd Patterson in 1st round for heavyweight title.

1966 - Shostakovitch Cello Concerto 2 premieres in Moscow.

1974 - Scientists first report that freon gases from aerosol sprays are 
destroying the ozone layer.

1978 - PSA Boeing 727 and a Cessna private plane collide by San Diego, 144 
die.

1979 - "Evita" opens at Broadway Theater NYC for 1568 performances.

1992 - Gregory Kingsley, 12, wins right to divorce his parents and live with 
his foster parents, he takes name Shawn Russ.

2003 - A magnitude-8.0 earthquake strikes just offshore of Hokkaido, Japan.

2013 - Oracle Team USA defeats Team New Zealand 9-8 to win the America's 
Cup.










Please Note: Your historymeister will be away from the site for a few days. As always, feel free to contribute to this thread. Ciao! :tiphat:


----------



## Vaneyes

*September 30*

1399 - King Richard II of England abdicates.
1544 - King Henry VIII draws his armies out of France.
1659 - Robinson Crusoe is shipwrecked (according to Daniel Defoe).
1791 - Mozart's opera "Magic Flute" premieres in Vienna.
1805 - Napoleon's army draws into the Rhine.
1808 - Covent Garden Theatre Royal destroyed by fire.
1841 - Samuel Slocum patented the stapler.
1846 - Anesthetic ether used for first time by American dentist Dr William Morton who extracts a tooth.
1868 - Spain's Queen Isabella is deposed, flees to France.
1887 - Start of Sherlock Holmes Adventure "Five Orange Pips".
1887 - Volunteer (US) beats Thistle (Scotland) in 8th America's Cup.
1888 - "Jack the Ripper" murders two more women, Liz Stride and Kate Eddowes, in Whitechapel, London.
1898 - NYC established.
1906 - Real Academia Galega, Galician language biggest linguistic authority starts working in Havana.
1927 - Babe Ruth hits record setting 60th HR (off Tom Zachary).
1934 - Babe Ruth's final game as a Yankee, goes 0 for 3.
1935 - Gershwin's "Porgy & Bess" premieres in Boston.
1936 - Pinewood Studios opens in Buckinghamshire England.
1939 - First televised college football game (Fordham vs Waynesburg at NYC).
1945 - Bourne End rail crash, Hertfordshire, England killed 43.
1946 - 22 Nazi leaders found guilty of war crimes at Nuremberg.
1950 - 1st congress of International Astronautical Federation opens in Paris.
1950 - Radio's "Grand Ole Opry" is broadcasted on TV for first time.
1953 - Auguste/Jacques Piccard dives with bathosphere to 3150 m (record).
1960 - Flintstones premieres (First prime time animation show).
1960 - On Howdy Doody's last show, Clarabelle finally talks "Goodbye Kids".
1961 - Bill for Boston Tea Party is paid by Mayor Snyder of Oregon who wrote a check for $196, the total cost of all tea lost.
1962 - Mexican-American labor leader César Chávez founds the United Farm Workers. See pic.
1967 - BBC starts its own popular music radio station (Radio 1).
1968 - First Boeing 747 rolls out.
1972 - Passenger train derails killing 48 (Rust Stasie South Africa).
1977 - Due to US budget cuts, the Apollo program's ALSEP experiment packages left on the Moon are shut down.
1980 - Ethernet specifications published by Xerox working with Intel and Digital Equipment Corporation.
1988 - IBM announces shipment of 3 millionth PS/2 personal computer.
1990 - The Dalai Lama unveils the Canadian Tribute to Human Rights in Canada's capital city of Ottawa.
1993 - 6.4 earthquake at Latur, India, 28,000 killed.
1993 - MS Dos 6.2 released.
1997 - Hooters agrees to pay $2 million in discrimination suits.
1997 - Microsoft Corp releases Internet Explorer 4.0.
2014 - A case of Ebola Virus reaches Dallas, Texas.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 1*

331 BC - Alexander the Great defeats Darius III of Persia in the Battle of 
Gaugamela.
1661 - Yachting begins in England; King Charles II beats his brother James, 
Duke of York.
1843 - News of the World began publication in London.
1847 - German inventor and industrialist Werner von Siemens founds Siemens 
AG & Halske.
1864 - Cyclone strikes Calcutta: 70,000 killed.
1888 - National Geographic magazine begins publishing.
1890 - Congress creates Weather Bureau.
1890 - Congress establishes Yosemite National Park (California).
1891 - In the U.S. state of California, Stanford University opens its doors.
1892 - University of Chicago opens.
1893 - 3rd worst hurricane in US history kills 1,800 (Mississippi).
1896 - Sherlock Holmes adventure "Veiled Lodger" takes place.
1907 - Plaza Hotel (5th Av & 59th Str, NYC) opens.
1924 - Fokker F-7 1st flight (Amsterdam to Batavia).
1931 - The second (and current) Waldorf-Astoria Hotel is opened in NYC.
1955 - "Honeymooners" premieres.
1957 - First appearance of "In God We Trust" on U.S. paper currency.
1961 - Premiere of Shostakovich Symphony 12.
1966 - West Coast Airlines Flight 956 crashes with eighteen fatal injuries 
and no survivors 5.5 miles south of Wemme, Oregon. This accident marks the 
first loss of a DC-9.
1971 - Walt Disney World opens in Florida. See pic.
1974 - Watergate cover-up trial opens in Washington DC.
1982 - EPCOT Center opens in Florida.
1982 - The Sony CDP-101, the world's first commercially released Compact 
Disc player, is released in Japan for 168,000 yen ($730).


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 2*

1492 - King Henry VII of England invades France.
1535 - Jacques Cartier discovers Mount Royal (Montreal).
1552 - Conquest of Kazan by Ivan the Terrible.
1614 - French King Louis XIII declared an adult at 13.
1804 - Britain mobilizes to protect against French invasion.
1866 - J Osterhoudt patents tin can with key opener.
1879 - Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Musgrave Ritual".
1895 - First cartoon comic strip is printed in a newspaper.
1902 - Beatrix Potter's "The Tale of Peter Rabbit" is published by Frederick 
Warne & Co. in London.
1910 - First 2 aircraft collision (Milan Italy).
1910 - Henry Wijnmalen flies to 2,800m altitude (world record).
1933 - Eugene O'Neill's comedy "Ah, Wilderness" premieres in NYC
1936 - First alcohol power plant forms, Atchison, KS.
1939 - Birdbaths installed in Union Square, SF. See pics.
1942 - "Queen Mary" slices cruiser "Curacao" in half, killing 338.
1948 - "Finian's Rainbow" closes at 46th St Theater NYC after 725 perfs.
1950 - First strip of Charlie Brown, "Li'l Folks", later "Peanuts", by 
Charles M. Schulz published in 9 papers.
1956 - First atomic power clock exhibited-NYC.
1957 - "The Bridge on the River Kwai", directed by David Lean and starring 
William Holden and Alec Guinness, is released (Best Picture 1958).
1959 - Rod Serling's "Twilight Zone" premieres on CBS-TV.
1968 - Mexico City police fire on protesting students, 300-500 killed.
1970 - Plane carrying Wichita State U football team crashes killing 30.
1971 - Homing pigeon averages 133 KPH (record) in 1100-km Australian race.
1972 - Aeroflot Il-18 crashes near Black Sea resort of Sochi, kills 105.
1980 - Larry Holmes TKOs Muhammad Ali in 11 for heavyweight boxing title.
1990 - Chinese plane explodes, about 100 die.
1990 - Radio Berlin International's final transmission (links to Deutsche 
Welles of West Germany); final song is "The End" by Doors.
2005 - The Ethan Allen tour boat capsizes on Lake George in Upstate New 
York, killing twenty people.
2010 - 20th College Football Holy War: Notre Dame beats Boston College 31-13 
in Chestnut Hill.
2012 - 10 people are killed after a minibus and truck collide in Ilocos 
Norte, Philippines.
2013 - 8 people are killed and 14 are injured after an accident involving an 
SUV, church bus, and tractor trailer in Jefferson County, Tennessee.
2014 - 15 people are killed after a gun powder plant explodes in Gorni Lom, 
Bulgaria.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 3*

42 BC - First Battle of Philippi: Triumvirs Mark Antony and Octavian fight 
an indecisive battle with Caesar's assassins Brutus and Cassius.
1605 - Chinese uprising on Philippines, Tondo/Quiapo massacre.
1683 - The Qing Dynasty naval commander Shi Lang reaches Taiwan (under the 
Kingdom of Tungning) to receive the formal surrender of Zheng Keshuang and 
Liu Guoxuan after the Battle of Penghu.
1691 - English & Dutch army occupies Limerick Ireland.
1712 - The Duke of Montrose issues a warrant for the arrest of Rob Roy 
MacGregor.
1778 - Captain Cook anchors at Alaska.
1789 - Washington proclaims first national Thanksgiving Day on Nov 26.
1849 - American author Edgar Allan Poe is found delirious in a gutter in 
Baltimore, Maryland under mysterious circumstances; it is the last time he 
is seen in public before his death.
1863 - Lincoln designates last Thursday in November as Thanksgiving Day.
1872 - Bloomingdale's department store in NYC opens.
1873 - Captain Jack and companions are hanged for their part in the Modoc 
War.
1908 - The Pravda newspaper founded by Leon Trotsky, Adolph Joffe, Matvey 
Skobelev and other Russian exiles in Vienna.
1915 - 7.8 earthquake shakes Pleasant Valley, Nevada.
1922 - First facsimile photo send over city telephone lines, Washington, 
D.C.
1945 - Elvis's first public appearance at the age of 10.
1947 - First telescope lens 200" (508 cm) in diameter completed.
1948 - Columbia University reports discovery of uranium in Belgian Congo.
1952 - First video recording on magnetic tape, LA, CA.
1955 - "Captain Kangaroo" premieres on CBS-TV, Good Morning, Captain!
1955 - "Mickey Mouse Club" premieres.
1961 - "Mr Ed" premieres. See pic.
1971 - 22nd Formula 1 WDC: Jackie Stewart wins by 29 points.
1974 - Pele retires as soccer player.
1974 - Watergate trial begins.
1990 - Florida record store owner Charles Freeman is found guilty of 
obsenity, for selling 2 Live Crew rap records.
1992 - Madonna premieres her "Erotica" video on MTV.
1994 - Gary Larson announces he is retiring from doing "Far Side" cartoon.
1995 - OJ Simpson found not guilty in murder of Nicole Simpson & Ron Goldman 
in LA, CA.
1997 - Gordie Howe, 69, plays in 7th decade, with IHL'S Detroit Vipers.
1997 - Japan's maglev train breaks world speed record at 280.3 mph.
2003 - Roy Horn of Siegfried & Roy is attacked by one of the shows tigers, 
canceling the show for good.
2008 - OJ Simpson found guilty of charges of kidnapping and armed robbery.
2013 - 325 people are killed after a migrant ship catches fire and 
shipwrecks of the coast of Lampedusa, Italy.
2013 - 13 people are killed after a passenger plane crashes in Lagos, 
Nigeria.
2014 - 83 million accounts are compromised after a cyber attack on JP Morgan 
Chase & 9 other financial institutions.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 4*

1537 - The first complete English-language Bible (the Matthew Bible) is 
printed, with translations by William Tyndale and Miles Coverdale.
1648 - Peter Stuyvesant establishes Americas first volunteer firemen.
1777 - Battle of Germantown: Gen George Washington's troops attack and are 
defeated by the British at Germantown, PA.
1824 - Mexico becomes a republic.
1873 - Toronto Argonaut Football Club forms.
1880 - University of California founded in LA.
1883 - Orient Express' first run, linking Turkey to Europe by rail. See pic.
1897 - George Bernard Shaw's "Devil's Disciple," premieres in NYC.
1900 - Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Problem of Thor Bridge".
1904 - First day of NYC subway, 350,000 people ride 9.1 mile tracks.
1911 - First public elevator (London's Earl's Court Metro Station).
1915 - Dinosaur National Monument in Colorado & Utah is established.
1926 - Dahlia is officially designated as SF city flower.
1927 - Gutzon Borglum begins sculpting Mt. Rushmore.
1931 - Dick Tracy comic strip by Chester Gould debuts.
1933 - Esquire magazine is 1st published.
1952 - "Top Banana" closes at Winter Garden Theater NYC after 356 perfs.
1957 - "Leave It to Beaver," debuts on CBS.
1958 - Transatlantic jet passenger service began (BOAC).
1959 - Shostakovich Cello Concerto 1 premieres in Leningrad.
1963 - Hurricane Flora kills 6,000 in Cuba & Haiti.
1964 - 3 cars of a commuter train derails in South Africa killing 81.
1965 - Pope Paul VI becomes first Pope to visit Western Hemisphere (UN).
1965 - USSR launches Luna 7; crash lands on Moon.
1975 - A Cessna 310Q airplane crashes over Wilmington, North Carolina, 
killing the pilot and severely injuring several pro wrestlers affiliated 
with the NWA's Mid-Atlantic promotion. One of the survivors is the legendary 
Ric Flair.
1976 - Supreme Court lifts 1972 ban on death penalty for convicted 
murderers.
1983 - Richard Noble reaches record 1019 kph in jet-powered car.
1984 - US government closes down due to budget problems.
1985 - Free Software Foundation is founded in Massachusetts, USA.
1987 - "The Last Emperor" directed by Bernardo Bertolucci and starring John 
Lone, Joan Chen and Peter O'Toole premieres at the Tokyo Film Festival (Best 
Picture 1988).
1992 - El Al cargo plane crashes at Amsterdam Bijlmer, 43 die.
1997 - The second largest cash robbery in U.S. history occurs at the 
Charlotte, North Carolina office of Loomis, Fargo and Company. An FBI 
investigation eventually results in 24 convictions and the recovery of 
approximately 95% of the $17.3 million in cash which had been taken.
2001 - Siberia Airlines Flight 1812: a Sibir Airlines Tupolev TU-154 crashes 
into the Black Sea after being struck by an errant Ukrainian S-200 missile. 
78 people are killed.
2004 - SpaceShipOne wins Ansari X Prize for private spaceflight.
2012 - 19 people are killed after being buried by a landslide in Yunnan, 
China.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 5*

610 - Heraclius' fleet takes Constantinople.
1349 - Paris theologist Jean de Fayt warns against the Flagellants at 
Avignon.
1465 - French King Louis XI signs peace with Charles the Stout.
1789 - French Revolution: Women of Paris march to Versailles in the March on 
Versailles to confront Louis XVI about his refusal to promulgate the decrees 
on the abolition of feudalism, demand bread, and have the King and his court 
moved to Paris.
1796 - Spain declares war on England.
1823 - Weber visits Beethoven.
1864 - Most of Calcutta destroyed by cyclone (approx 60,000 die).
1869 - A strong hurricane devastates the Bay of Fundy region of Maritime 
Canada. The storm had been predicted over a year before by a British naval 
officer.
1892 - Dalton Gang ends in shoot-out in Coffeyville, KS bank holdup.
1900 - 6th US Golf Open: Harry Vardon shoots a 313 at Chicago GC Il.
1905 - Orville/Wilbur Wright's "Flyer III" flight 38.5 km in 38.3".
1919 - Norwegian population agrees to prohibition.
1923 - Edwin Hubble identifies Cepheid variable star.
1930 - British airship crashes in storm at Beauvais France, 48 die.
1931 - First nonstop transpacific flight, Japan to WA (Herndon & Pangborn).
1945 - Hollywood Black Friday: A six month strike by Hollywood set 
decorators turns into a bloody riot at the gates of Warner Brothers' 
studios.
1946 - 1st Cannes Film Festival ends.
1954 - Hurricane Hazel hits Eastern US.
1956 - "The Ten Commandments", directed by Cecil B. DeMille, starring 
Charlton Heston and Yul Brynner opens in the US.
1962 - Beatles release their first record "Love Me Do".
1962 - "Dr. No", first James Bond film based on the novel by Ian Fleming and 
starring Sean Connery and Ursula Andress, premieres in London. See pic.
1969 - Monty Python's Flying Circus begins airing on BBC.
1970 - PBS becomes a US television network. 
1975 - 26th Formula 1 WDC: Niki Lauda wins by 19.5 points.
1978 - Isaac Bashevis Singer wins Nobel Prize for literature.
1993 - Last honor guard at Lenin's mausoleum.
1999 - The Ladbroke Grove rail crash in west London kills 31 people.


----------



## Vaneyes

October 6

1499 - French King Louis XII occupies Milan.
1762 - British troops occupy Manila, Philippines.
1783 - Benjamin Hanks patents self-winding clock.
1789 - French Revolution: Louis XVI returns to Paris from Versailles after 
being confronted by the Parisian women on 5 October.
1866 - First train robbery in US (Reno Brothers take $13,000).
1876 - American Library Association organized in Philadelphia.
1886 - Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Resident Patient".
1889 - Moulin Rouge opens in Paris.
1889 - Thomas Edison shows his first motion picture.
1893 - Nabisco Foods invents Cream of Wheat.
1898 - Gustav Mahler first conducts Vienna Philharmonic.
1927 - "Jazz Singer," 1st movie with a sound track, premieres (NYC).
1946 - 90°F highest temperature ever recorded in Cleveland in October. 
Global warming?
1952 - Agatha Christie's play "The Mousetrap" opens in London (still 
running).
1956 - Shostakovich String Quartet 6 premieres in Leningrad.
1961 - JFK advises Americans to build fallout shelters. And not to ride in 
convertibles?
1966 - Partial meltdown at Detroits's Fermi 1 nuclear reactor.
1966 - LSD (lysergic acid diethylamide) is first declared illegal in state 
of California, other states follow.
1967 - Haight-Ashbury hippies throw a funneral to mark end of hippies.
1972 - 22-car train carrying 2,000 pilgrims derails, kills 208 in Mexico.
1974 - 25th Formula 1 WDC: Emerson Fittipaldi wins by 3 points.
1976 - John Hathaway completes 50,600 mile bicycle tour of every continent.
1982 - Fokker Fellowship crashes at Moerdijk Neth, 17-22 die.
1986 - Russian nuclear sub K291 sinks in Atlantic Ocean.
1996 - Lois & Clark Kent (fictional characters) wed. See pic.
2014 - John O'Keefe, May-Britt Moser and Edvard Moser win the 2014 Nobel 
Prize in Physiology or Medicine.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 7*

1492 - Columbus misses Florida when he changes course.
1520 - First public burning of books in Netherlands, in Louvain.
1542 - Explorer Cabrillo discovered Catalina Island off California coast.
1690 - English attack Quebec under Louis de Buade.
1737 - 40 foot waves sink 20,000 small craft & kill 300,000 (Bengal, India).
1806 - Carbon paper patented in London by inventor Ralph Wedgewood.
1856 - Cyrus Chambers Jr patents folding machine that folds book & 
newspapers.
1907 - France's Henri Farman flies 30m in a biplane.
1913 - Henry Ford institutes moving assembly line.
1916 - Georgia Tech, coached by John Heisman, defeat Cumberland 222-0, the 
most lopsided score in the history of college football.
1919 - KLM, Royal Ducth Airlines, established (oldest existing airline).
1931 - First infra-red photograph, Rochester, NY.
1946 - Ives' String Quartet 2 premieres. Your historymeister's favorite Ives 
piece.
1955 - Beat poet Allen Ginsberg reads his poem "Howl" for the first time at 
a poetry reading in San Francisco.
1958 - US manned space-flight project renamed Project Mercury.
1960 - CBS-TV "Route 66" premieres.
1960 - Stanley Kubrick's "Spartacus", starring Kirk Douglas, is released.
1961 - "Bye Bye Birdie" closes at Martin Beck Theater NYC after 607 perfs.
1963 - Hurricane Flora hits Haiti & Dominican Republic, kills 7,190.
1965 - 50 mph gust helps Robert Mitera ace 447-yd 10th hole at Miracle 
Hills, Omaha, Nebraska to score world's longest straight hole-in-one.
1968 - Motion Picture Association of America adopts film rating system.
1973 - 24th Formula 1 WDC: Jackie Stewart wins by 16 points. See pic of The Flying Scot.
1982 - Musical "Cats" opens at Winter Garden Theater on Broadway NYC and 
runs for nearly 18 years before closing on September 10, 2000.
1986 - First edition of new British newspaper "Independent" published.
1991 - Law Professor Anita Hill accuses Supreme nominee Clarence Thomas of 
making sexually inappropriate comments to her.
2001 - Crude oil resumes flowing through the trans-Alaska pipeline after 
workers welded shut a bullet hole that caused 260,000 US gallons of oil to 
spill out.
2009 - A digital version of psychiatrist Carl Gustav Jung's 'Red Book' is 
published 48 years after his death and contains personal notes on his 
subconscious during the period in which he developed his principal theories.
2014 - Spanish nurse diagnosed with Ebola, the first case outside west 
Africa.


----------



## Vesteralen

_*1916 - Georgia Tech, coached by John Heisman, defeat Cumberland 222-0, the 
most lopsided score in the history of college football.*_

Now, _*there's*_ a record that's not likely to ever be broken!


----------



## Vaneyes

Vesteralen said:


> _*1916 - Georgia Tech, coached by John Heisman, defeat Cumberland 222-0, the
> most lopsided score in the history of college football.*_
> 
> Now, _*there's*_ a record that's not likely to ever be broken!


Baylor may come the closest.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 8*

1075 - Dmitar Zvonimir is crowned king of Croatia.
1085 - San Marcos minstery in Venice initiated.
1604 - Supernova "Kepler's nova" first sighted.
1769 - Captain James Cook lands in New Zealand (Poverty Bay).
1806 - British forces lay siege to French port of Boulogne using Congreve 
rockets, invented by Sir William Congreve.
1818 - Two English boxers are first to use padded gloves.
1873 - First women's prison run by women opens at Indiana Reformatory 
Institute.
1886 - Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Noble Bachelor".
1892 - Rachmaninov first performs "Prelude in C-sharp-Minor" in Moscow.
1912 - Montenegro declares war on Turkey, beginning 1st Balkan War.
1928 - Cole Porter & E Ray Goetz' musical "Paris" premieres in NYC.
1928 - Joseph Szigeti debuted Alfredo Casella's Violin Concerto.
1933 - Coit Tower dedicated in San Francisco as a monument to firefighters. 
See pic.
1942 - Comedy duo Abbott and Costello launch their weekly radio show.
1944 - Samuel Barber's "Capricorn Concerto" premieres.
1957 - Turkish & Syrian border guards exchange fire.
1961 - US Constellation crashes at Richmond Virginia, 74 die.
1961 - 12th Formula 1 WDC: Phil Hill wins by one point.
1965 - Post Office Tower opens in London, tallest building in England.
1970 - Soviet author Alexander Isayevich Solzhenitsyn wins Nobel Prize for 
Literature.
1973 - OPEC meets with oil companies to discuss revision of 1971 Tehran 
agreement and oil prices; negotiations fail.
1974 - Franklin National Bank collapses due to fraud and mismanagement; at 
the time it was the largest bank failure in the history of the United 
States.
1978 - Ken Warby set world water speed record at 319.627 mph (514 kph).
1979 - "Sugar Babies" opens at Mark Hellinger Theater NYC for 1208 perfs.
1980 - USSR & Syria sign peace treaty.
1990 - US doctors Joseph E Murray & E Donnall Thomas win Nobel Prize.
1992 - Nobel Prize for literature is given to West Indies poet Derek 
Walcott.
2001 - A twin engine Cessna and Scandinavian Airlines System (SAS) jetliner 
collide in heavy fog during takeoff from Milan, Italy killing 118.
2011 - Irish professional darts player Brendan Dolan plays 1st perfect 9 
dart game on TV in semi-final against James Wade at PDC World Darts 
Championship in Dublin.
2014 - The Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra is awarded the $1 million Birgit 
Nilsson Prize.
2014 - Eric Betzig, Stefan Hell and William Moerner win the Nobel Prize in 
Chemistry for the development of super-resolved fluorescence microscopy.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 9*

1000 - Leif Ericson discovers "Vinland" (possibly L'Anse aux Meadows, 
Canada) reputedly becoming first European to reach North America.
1192 - Richard I of England, the Lion Heart, leaves Jerusalem in disguise.
1651 - English parliament passes Navigation Act.
1837 - Steamboat "Home" sinks off Okracoke NC killing 100.
1855 - Isaac Singer patents sewing machine motor.
1870 - Rome is incorporated into Italy by royal decree.
1872 - Aaron Montgomery started his mail-order business.
1876 - First 2-way telephone conversation, 1st over outdoor wires.
1890 - Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "Red-Headed League".
1900 - 8.3 magnitude earthquake shakes Cape Yakataga, Alaska.
1926 - NBC (National Broadcasting Corporation) forms.
1938 - Aaron Copland's & Eugene Loring's ballet "Billy the Kid" premieres in 
Chicago.
1946 - First electric blanket manufactured; sold for $39.50.
1946 - Eugene O'Neill's "The Iceman Cometh" premieres in NYC.
1947 - First telephone conversation between a moving car and a plane.
1961 - US members of communist party obliged to report themselves to police.
1963 - Dam in Piave valley Italy, breaks' about 2,000 die.
1966 - Rolling Stones first LP recorded "Got Live if you Want It".
1980 - First consumer use of home banking by computer by United American 
Bank in Knoxville TN.
1985 - "Tango Argentino" opens at Mark Hellinger Theater NYC for 198 perfs. See pic.
1986 - "Phantom of the Opera" premeires in London.
1989 - 23rd Country Music Association Award: George Strait, Kathy Mattea 
win.
1989 - Penthouse Magazine's Hebrew edition hits newstands. Oy!
1997 - Hurricane kills 123 in Acapulco Mexico.
1999 - The last flight of the SR-71.
2012 - Serge Haroche and David Wineland win the 2012 Nobel Prize in Physics 
for work on quantum optics.
2013 - Martin Karplus, Michael Levitt and Arieh Warshel win the 2013 Nobel 
Prize in chemistry for their work on multiscale models for complex chemical 
systems.
2014 - Patrick Modiano wins the 2014 Nobel Prize in Literature.
2014 - Gatwick, Heathrow and JFK airports enhance screening for the Ebola 
virus.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 10*

1375 - Westfriese sea wall breaks flooding northern Netherlands.
1695 - King Willem III escapes South Netherlands, back to England.
1780 - Great Hurricane of 1780 kills 20,000 to 30,000 in Caribbean, hitting 
Barbados first. Atlantic's deadliest recorded hurricane.
1845 - Naval School (now called US Naval Academy) opens at Annapolis.
1865 - John Hyatts patents billard ball.
1868 - First written account of a Canadian football game.
1868 - Cuba revolts for independence against Spain.
1886 - First dinner jacket (tuxedo) worn to autumn ball at Tuxedo Park, NY.
1888 - Teatotalers excursion train crushed, killing 64 (Mud Run PA).
1892 - Entire Hong Kong national cricket team dies in shipwreck off Taiwan.
1899 - IR Johnson patents bicycle frame.
1902 - American outlaw Tom Horn's murder trial begins, and he is eventually 
found guilty and sentenced to death.
1913 - British passenger ship Volturno catches fire in Atlantic (136 
killed).
1916 - In Game 3, Charlie Ebbets becomes the first owner to raise the price 
of World Series grandstand seats to $5-up from $3.
1931 - William Waltons "Belshazzar's Feast" premieres in Leeds.
1933 - First synthetic detergent, "Dreft" by Procter & Gamble, goes on sale.
1935 - George Gershwin's "Porgy & Bess" opens on Broadway NYC.
1938 - Premier of Shostakovich String Quartet 1.
1954 - 1st National Film Awards (India): "Shyamchi Aai" wins the Golden 
Lotus.
1957 - A fire at the Windscale nuclear plant in Cumbria, UK becomes the 
world's first major nuclear accident.
1959 - Pan Am begins regular flights around the world.
1960 - 16 California Poly football team members die in plane crash in 
Toledo.
1960 - Cyclone hits coast of Gulf of Bengal; about 4000 die.
1961 - "Milk & Honey" opens at Martin Beck Theater NYC for 543 performances.
1963 - "From Russia With Love" second James Bond film based on a novel by 
Ian Fleming, starring Sean Connery and Daniela Bianchi, premieres in London.
1963 - Dam bursts in Italy, 3,000+ die.
1965 - "Vinland Map" is introduced by Yale University as being the first 
known map of America, drawn about 1440 by Norse explorer Lief Eriksson. See 
pic.
1973 - US Vice President Spiro T Agnew pleads no contest to tax evasion and 
resigns.
1978 - US Congress approves Dollar coin honoring women's suffrage campaigner 
Susan B. Anthony.
1980 - 4,500 die when a pair of earthquakes strikes NW Algeria.
1986 - 7.5 Earthquake strikes San Salvador, El Salvador.
1993 - Ferry boat leaves for west coast of South Korea, 120 killed.
1994 - Nobel prize for physiology awarded to Alfred Gilman & Martin Rodbell.
1995 - Robert E Lucas awarded Nobel Prize in economics.
1997 - An Austral Airlines DC-9-32 crashes and explodes near Nuevo Berlin, 
Uruguay, killing 74.
2008 - Singapore becomes the first Asian country to slip into a recession 
since the credit crisis began: growth has faltered as a result of less 
demand for exports, a reduction in tourism, and the end of the real-estate 
boom.
2012 - Robert Lefkowitz and Brian Kobilka win the 2012 Nobel Prize in 
Chemistry for work on G protein-coupled receptors.
2013 - Alice Munro is awarded the 2013 Nobel Prize for literature.
2014 - Malala Yousafzai and Kailash Satyarthi win the 2014 Nobel Peace 
Prize.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 11*

1138 - A massive earthquake struck Aleppo, Syria.
1521 - Pope Leo X titles King Henry VIII of England "Defender of the Faith".
1737 - Earthquake kills 300,000 and destroys half of Calcutta India.
1852 - The University of Sydney, Australia's oldest university, is 
inaugurated in Sydney.
1871 - Great Chicago Fire is finally extinguished after 3 days, 300 killed.
1881 - David Houston patents roll film for cameras.
1887 - A Miles patents elevator.
1890 - Daughters of American Revolution founded. See 1892 pic.
1902 - 8th US Golf Open: Laurie Auchterlonie shoots a 307 at Garden City NY.
1918 - Major Tsumani shakes Caribbean.
1922 - First woman FBI "special investigator" appointed (Alaska Davidson).
1929 - Sean O'Casey's "Silver Tassle" premieres in London.
1929 - JC Penney opens store #1252 in Milford, Delaware, making it a 
nationwide company with stores in all 48 U.S. states.
1939 - Albert Einstein informs FDR of possibilities of atomic bomb.
1950 - The U.S. Federal Communications Commission issues the first license 
to broadcast television in color, to CBS.
1956 - Great Britain performs nuclear test at Maralinga Australia. Thanks, 
mate.
1960 - Hurricane ravages East-Pakistan (6,000 die).
1975 - "Saturday Night Live" premieres on NBC with George Carlin as host.
1981 - Unknown rocker Prince opens for Rolling Stones at LA Coliseum.
1982 - English ship Mary Rose, which sank during an engagement with France 
in 1545, raised at Portsmouth, England.
1983 - Last hand-cranked telephones US went out of service as 440 telephone 
customers in Bryant Pond, Maine, were switched over to direct-dial.
1984 - First space walk by US woman (Dr Kathryn D Sullivan).
1990 - Octavio Paz wins Nobel Prize for literature.
1991 - Televangelist Jimmy Swaggart seen soliciting a prostitute.
1994 - Nobel Prize in economics is awarded to John Harsanyi, John Nash and 
Reinhard Selten for their "pioneering analysis of equilibria in the theory 
of non-cooperative games".
2001 - The Polaroid Corporation files for federal bankruptcy protection.
2012 - A US appeal court overturns a district court ruling banning the sale 
of Samsung.
2012 - Mo Yan, a hallucinatory realist writer, wins the 2012 Nobel Prize for 
Literature.
2013 - 10 people are killed and a hospital fire in Fukuoka prefecture, 
Japan.
2013 - 27 people are killed after a migrant boat sinks in the Channel of 
Sicily.
2013 - The Organisation for the Prohibition of Chemical Weapons wins the 
2013 Nobel Peace Prize.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 12*

1216 - King John of England loses his crown jewels in The Wash, probably
near Fosdyke, perhaps near Sutton Bridge.
1504 - Queen Isabella I of Spain signs her testament.
1509 - Emperor Maximilian leaves Italy.
1609 - Children's rhyme "Three Blind Mice" published in London.
1773 - America's first insane asylum opens for 'Persons of Insane and
Disordered Minds' in Virginia.
1775 - US Navy forms.
1822 - Second eruption of Galunggung (Java) destroys summit of mountain.
1823 - Charles Macintosh of Scotland begins selling raincoats (Macs).
1850 - First women's medical school (Women's Medical College of Penns),
opens.
1859 - Self-proclaimed Emperor of the USA, Emperor Norton issues edit
abolishing the US Congress.
1886 - Hurricane and sea surge kills 250 at Indianola TX.
1886 - Start of Sherlock Holmes "Adventure of 2nd Stain".
1891 - Astronomical Society of France is inaugurated.
1900 - The first modern submarine is commissioned by the U.S.Navy as the USS
Holland, named for its designer John Philip Holland.
1901 - Theodore Roosevelt renames "Executive Mansion," "The White House".
1915 - Ford Motor Company under Henry Ford manufactures its 1 millionth
Model T automobile.
1920 - Construction begins on Holland Tunnel connecting NJ & NYC.
1920 - Man O'War's last race & win.
1928 - First use of iron lung (Boston's Children Hospital).
1933 - Gangster George Francis Barnes, aka Machine Gun Kelly, is sentenced
to life imprisonment.
1935 - Cole Porters musical "Jubilee," premieres in NYC.
1950 - "Call Me Madam" opens at Imperial Theater NYC for 644 performances.
1955 - Hurricane Hazel, kills 68 in Haiti.
1960 - Soviet leader Nikita Khrushchev bangs his shoe on his desk at UN
General Assembly session.
1962 - Infamous Columbus Day Storm strikes the U.S. Pacific Northwest with
record wind velocities; 46 dead and at least U.S. $230 million in damages.
1966 - Jimi Hendrix Experience forms with Jimi Hendrix, Noel Redding & Mitch
Mitchell. See pic.
1970 - Rock Memorabilia Auction at Filmore East.
1971 - "Jesus Christ Superstar" opens at Mark Hellinger NYC for 711 perfs.
1977 - Psychic Romark attempts to drive blindfolded, smashed into cop van.
1985 - Intl Physicians for Prevention of Nuclear War receives Nobel Prize.
1986 - QEII and Prince Philip, Duke of Edinburgh visit the People's Republic
of China.
1991 - Boxer Hector Comacho arrested for driving while getting oral sex.
1991 - Wrestler Rip Oliver forced to retire after being injured by Crush.
1992 - 5.8 earthquake at Cairo (at least 510 die).
1992 - Microwave Observing Project begins (seeking alien life).
1994 - Iranian Fokker F28 explodes between Isfahan & Teheran: 66 killed.
2003 - 54th Formula 1 WDC: Michael Schumacher wins by two points.
2005 - The second Chinese human spaceflight Shenzhou 6 launched carrying Fèi
Jùnlóng and Niè Haishèng for five days in orbit.
2012 - The European Union wins the 2012 Nobel Peace Prize, sparking a series
of critical commentary.
2013 - 50 people are killed after a truck veers of a cliff in La Convencion
Province, Peru.
2013 - 15 people are killed by a series of explosions in a fireworks factory
in Vietnam.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 13*

54 - Nero suceeds Claudius to become Roman Emperor.
1501 - Maximilian of Austria & Louis XII sign Treaty of Trente.
1710 - English troops occupy Acadia (Nova Scotia).
1773 - The Whirlpool Galaxy was discovered by Charles Messier.
1792 - "Old Farmer's Almanac" is first published.
1792 - Washington lays cornerstone of Executive Mansion (White House).
1860 - First aerial photo taken in US (from a balloon), Boston. See pic.
1870 - Gustav Mahler (age 10) gives his first public piano concert.
1884 - Greenwich established as universal time meridian of longitude.
1885 - The Georgia Institute of Technology (Georgia Tech) is founded in 
Atlanta, Georgia.
1896 - First public screening of a motion picture in New Zealand.
1903 - Victor Herbert's "Babes in Toyland" premieres in NYC.
1950 - "All About Eve" directed by Joseph L. Mankiewicz and starring Bette 
Davis and Anne Baxter premieres (Best Picture 1951).
1953 - Burglar alarm-ultrasonic or radio waves-patented-Samuel Bagno.
1955 - 1st edition of L'express publishes in Paris.
1962 - "Who's Afraid of Virginia Woolf?" opens on Broadway, with Uta Hagen.
1963 - "Beatlemania" is coined after Beatles appear at Palladium.
1972 - Aeroflot Il-62 crashes in large pond outside Moscow, 176 die.
1972 - Uruguay to Chile plane crashes in Andes Mountains, (passengers eat 
crash victims to survive, 16 of 45 rescued 2 months later).
1976 - A Bolivian Boeing 707 cargo jet crashes in Santa Cruz, Bolivia 
killing 100 (97, mostly children, killed on the ground).
1976 - The first electron micrograph of an Ebola viral particle was obtained 
by Dr. F.A. Murphy, now at U.C. Davis, who was then working at the C.D.C..
1982 - IOC Executive Committee approves the reinstatement of Jim Thorpe's 
gold medals from the 1912 Olympics.
1983 - Ameritech Mobile Communications (now Cingular) launched the first US 
cellular network in Chicago, Illinois.
1984 - John Henry becomes first thoroughbred/gelding to win $6 million.
1988 - Shroud of Turin, revered by many Christians as Christ's burial cloth, 
is shown by carbon-dating tests to be a fake from the Middle Ages.
1990 - First Russian Orthodox service in over 70 years held in St Basil's 
Cathedral.
1993 - Nobel prize for chemistry awarded to Kary Mullis & Michael Smith.
1993 - Nobel prize for physics awarded to Russel Hulse & Joseph Taylor.
1994 - Nobel prize for literature awarded to Kenzaburo Oe.
1995 - Joseph Rotblat awarded Nobel Peace Prize.
1997 - Andy Green's Jet-powered car reaches record 749.69 MPH.
2008 - HM Treasury infused £37 billion ($64 billion, 47 billion euros) of 
new capital-bailout into Royal Bank of Scotland Group Plc, Lloyds TSB and 
HBOS Plc, to avert a financial sector collapse.
2010 - The 2010 Copiapó mining accident in Copiapó, Chile comes to an end as 
all 33 miners arrive at the surface after surviving a record 69 days 
underground awaiting rescue.
2012 - Gerhard Richter's Abstraktes Bild sells for $34 million, the highest 
sold artwork by a living artist.
2013 - 109 people are killed in a stampede on a bridge in Datia district, 
Madhya Pradesh, India.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 14*

1066 - Battle of Hastings, Duke William of Normandy and Norman army defeat 
English forces of Harold II.
1322 - Robert the Bruce of Scotland defeats King Edward II of England at 
Byland, forcing Edward to accept Scotland's independence.
1586 - Mary Queen of Scots goes on trial for conspiracy against Elizabeth.
1884 - George Eastman patents paper-strip photographic film.
1924 - Schoeberg's "Die Gluckliche Hand" premieres in Vienna.
1926 - AA Milne's book "Winnie the Pooh" released. See pic.
1934 - "Lux Radio Theatre" premieres.
1953 - Belgian Convair crashes at Frankfurt, 44 die.
1953 - Ike promises to fire as Red any federal worker taking 5th amendment.
1957 - Everly Brothers' "Wake Up Little Susie" reaches #1.
1957 - QE II becomes the first monarch to open the Parliament of Canada with 
the Speech from the Throne.
1960 - Peace Corps first suggested by JFK.
1961 - "How to Succeed in Business" opens at 46th St NYC for 1415 perfs.
1962 - US U-2 espionage planes locate missile launchers in Cuba.
1964 - MLK announced as winner of the Nobel Peace Prize.
1964 - Philips begins experimenting with color TV.
1968 - Beatles "White Album" completed.
1968 - A 6.8 earthquake wrecked the Australian town of Meckering, and also 
ruptured all major roads and railways nearby.
1969 - The United Kingdom introduces the 50p (fifty-pence) coin, replacing 
the ten-shilling note, in anticipation of currency decimalisation in 1971.
1970 - 4th Country Music Association Award: Merle Haggard wins.
1975 - Pres Ford escapes injury when his limousine is struck broadside.
1979 - 100,000 demonstrate in Bonn against nuclear energy.
1982 - President Reagan proclaims war against drugs. How about guns?
1986 - Nobel Peace Prize awarded to Elie Wiesel (against violence/racism).
1988 - Naguib Mahfouz is first Arabic writer to win Nobel literature prize.
1994 - Nobel Prize awarded to Yasser Arafat, Yitzhak Rabin & Shimon Peres.
2001 - 52nd Formula 1 WDC: Michael Schumacher wins by 58 points.
2013 - Eugene Fama, Lars Peter Hansen, and Robert Shiller win the 2013 
Nobel Memorial Prize in Economic Sciences for their work on asset prices.
2014 - World Health Organisation announce Ebola virus death toll at 4,447, 
and the fatality rate has reached 70%.


----------



## Vaneyes

October 15

1520 - King Henry VIII of England orders bowling lanes at Whitehall.
1581 - Commissioned by Catherine De Medici, the 1st ballet "Ballet Comique
de la Reine", is staged in Paris.
1764 - Edward Gibbon observes a group of friars singing in the ruined Temple
of Jupiter in Rome, which inspires him to begin work on The History of the
Decline and Fall of the Roman Empire.
1815 - Napoleon arrives on island of St Helena to begin his exile.
1863 - Cliff House opens in SF (first of many on site).
1866 - Great fire in Quebec destroys 2,500 houses.
1878 - Edison Electric Light Company incorporated.
1881 - First American fishing magazine, The American Angler published. 
1905 - Debussy's "La Mer" premieres.
1917 - A Parisian dancer Mata Hari is executed for espionage by the French
Government after being convicted of passing military secrets to Germany.
1919 - 14 horses begin 300-mile race from Vt to Mass for $1000 prize money.
1932 - Tata Airlines (later to become Air India) makes its first flight.
1937 - Hemingway novel "To Have and Have Not" published.
1939 - LaGuardia Airport opens in NYC.
1940 - "The Great Dictator", a satiric social commentary film by and
starring Charlie Chaplin, is released.
1949 - Billy Graham begins his ministry.
1951 - Mexican chemist Luis E. Miramontes synthesized the first oral
contraceptive.
1954 - Hurricane Hazel strikes US & Canada, 348 die.
1964 - Craig Breedlove sets auto speed record of 846.97 kph.
1966 - Australia bans Troggs' "I Can't Control Myself" as "terribly
obscene".
1966 - LBJ signs a bill creating US Dept of Transportation.
1969 - 3rd Country Music Association Award: Johnny Cash & Tammy Wynette win.
1970 - Bridge over Yarra River in Melbourne crashes; killing 35.
1974 - Nobel prize for chemistry awarded to Paul J Flory (macro molecules).
1980 - George Brett is forced out of World Series with hemorrhoids. Owie.
1980 - Nobel prize for economy awarded to Lawrence R Klein.
1981 - Professional cheerleader Krazy George Henderson leads what is thought
to be the first audience wave in Oakland, California. See pic.
1984 - Central Intelligence Agency Information Act passes.
1985 - Nobel prize for economics awarded to Franco Modigliani.
1987 - The Great Storm of 1987 hits France and England.
1992 - NYC Subway motorman Robert Ray convicted of manslaughter in death of
5 riders, when he fell asleep drunk while in control of train.
2003 - The Staten Island Ferry boat Andrew J. Barberi collides with a pier
at the St. George Ferry Terminal in Staten Island, killing 11 people and
injuring 43. Public transit ain't fo' sissies in NY.
2011 - Legoland Florida (the world's largest Legoland theme park) opens in
Winter Haven, Florida.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 16*

1492 - Columbus' fleet anchors at "Fernandina" (Long Island, Bahamas).
1710 - British troops occupies Port Royal, Nova Scotia.
1813 - Battle of Leipzig, largest battle in Europe prior to WWI, Napoleon's
forces defeated by Prussia, Austria & Russia.
1834 - Much of the ancient structures of the Palace of Westminster
(parliament) in London is burnt down.
1847 - Charlotte Brontë's book "Jane Eyre" published.
1869 - Hotel in Boston becomes first to have indoor plumbing.
1875 - Brigham Young University is founded in Provo, Utah.
1912 - Schoenberg's "Pierrot Lunaire," premieres.
1923 - Disney Brothers Cartoon Studio founded.
1925 - Texas School Board prohibits teaching of evolution.
1942 - Copland/de Milles ballet "Rodeo," premieres in NYC.
1950 - The first edition of C.S. Lewis' "The Lion, the Witch, and the
Wardrobe" is released in London.
1956 - "Love Me Tender" with Elvis premieres.
1958 - Britten's "Nocturne," premieres.
1963 - Two secret US military satellites launched from Cape Canaveral.
1967 - Joan Baez & 123 other anti-draft protestors arrested in Oakland. See
pic.
1969 - 100-1 shot NY Mets beat Baltimore Orioles to win 66th World Series.
1970 - Pierre Trudeau invokes the War Measures Act as a response to the
October Crisis, the only peacetime use of the War Measures Act in Canadian
history.
1976 - Toronto Maple Leaf Lanny McDonald scores a hat trick in 2 min 54 sec.
1978 - Nobel prize for economy awarded to Herbert A Simon.
1983 - 25th Ryder Cup: US, 14½-13½ at PGA National Golf Club (Palm Beach
Gardens, Florida, US).
1985 - Intel introduces 32-bit 80386 microcomputer chip.
1986 - US government closes down due to budget problems.
1994 - Raul Julia, actor (Addams Family), suffers a stroke.
1996 - 84 killed, 180 injured, as 47,000 football fans attempt to squeeze
into 36,000-seat Estadio Mateo Flores, Guatemala City.
1998 - Former Chilean dictator Gen. Augusto Pinochet is arrested in London
on a warrant from Spain requesting his extradition on murder charges.
2005 - 56th Formula 1 WDC: Fernando Alonso wins by 21 points.
2013 - The United States ends its 16-day government shut down and avoids
default in a Bi-partisan deal in the Senate.
2013 - 49 killed, after Lao Airlines Flight 301 crashes in the Mekong River,
Laos.
2013 - 18 killed, after Typhoon Wipha strikes Japan.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 17*

1346 - Battle of Neville's Cross: King David II of Scotland is captured by 
Edward III of England at Calais, and imprisoned in the Tower of London for 
eleven years.
1651 - Future King Charles II flees from England.
1662 - Charles II of Great Britain sells Dunkirk to France for 2.5 million 
livres (320,000 English pounds).
1814 - London Beer Flood occurs in London killing nine.
1831 - Mendelssohn's 1st Piano Concerto 1 in G, premieres.
1860 - 1st British Golf Open: Willie Park Sr. shoots 164 at Prestwick Club, 
Scotland.
1878 - After serving as the opposition for five years, John A. Macdonald is 
re-elected as Prime Minister of Canada.
1885 - Baseball sets all players salaries at $1,000-$2,000 for 1885 season. 
Minimum salary now, $507,500.
1904 - Bank of Italy (Bank of America) opens its doors.
1907 - Guglielmo Marconi's company begins the first commercial transatlantic 
wireless service between Glace Bay, Nova Scotia, Canada and Clifden, 
Ireland.
1919 - Radio Corporation of America (RCA) created.
1931 - Al Capone convicted of tax evasion, sentenced to 11 years in prison.
1933 - Albert Einstein arrives in US, a refugee from Nazi Germany.
1956 - England's 1st large scale nuclear power station opens.
1956 - "Around the World in 80 Days", based on the book by Jules Verne, 
directed by Michael Anderson and starring David Nivon and Cantinflas 
premieres in NYC.
1957 - French author Albert Camus awarded Nobel Prize in Literature.
1961 - NYC Museum of Modern Art hangs Matisse's "Le Bateau" upside-down, and 
it wasn't corrected until December 3rd. See pic.
1967 - "Hair" premieres on Broadway.
1972 - Chuck Berry's "My Ding-a-ling," is #1.
1977 - Canada begins regular live TV coverage of Parliament.
1984 - Nobel prize for chemistry awarded to Bruce Merrifield.
1985 - French author Claude Simon won the Nobel Prize in literature.
1986 - US Senate approved immigration bill prohibiting hiring of illegal 
aliens & offered amnesty to illegals who entered prior to 1982.
1987 - First indoor World Series game (Minnesota Metrodome).
1988 - 31 reported dead as Ugandan jetliner crashes in fog near Rome.
1989 - Earthquake in SF (6.9) cancels 3rd game of World Series, kills 67.
1996 - "Taking Sides," opens at Atkinson Theater NYC.
2000 - Train crash at Hatfield, north of London, leading to collapse of 
Railtrack.
2003 - The pinnacle was fitted on the roof of Taipei 101, a 101-floor 
skyscraper in Taipei, allowing it to surpass the Petronas Twin Towers in 
Kuala Lumpur by 50 meters (165 feet) and become the World's tallest 
highrise.
2006 - The United States population reaches 300 million.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 18*

1009 - The Church of the Holy Sepulchre, a Christian church in Jerusalem, is 
completely destroyed by the Fatimid caliph Al-Hakim bi-Amr Allah, who hacks 
the Church's foundations down to bedrock.
1356 - Basel earthquake, the most significant historic seismological event 
north of the Alps, destroyed the town of Basel, Switzerland.
1622 - French King Louis XIII & Huguenots sign treaty of Montpellier.
1685 - French King Louis XIV revokes Edict of Nantes cancelling rights of 
French Protestants.
1752 - Premiere of Rousseau's "Le Devin du Village".
1767 - Boundary between MD & PA, Mason Dixon line, agreed upon.
1776 - In a NY bar decorated with bird tail, customer orders "cock tail".
1855 - Franz Liszt's "Prometheus," premieres.
1867 - US takes formal possession of Alaska from Russia ($7.2 million).
1869 - Henrik Ibsen's "De Unges Forbund," premieres in Christiania (Oslo).
1873 - Columbia, Princeton, Rutgers, and Yale set rules for college 
football.
1878 - Edison makes electricity available for household use.
1887 - Start of Sherlock Holmes adventure "A Case of Identity".
1892 - First commercial long-distance phone line opens (Chicago-NY).
1904 - Mahler Symphony 5 premieres in Cologne.
1910 - E. M. Forster publishes "Howards End".
1918 - Czechoslovakia declares Independence from Austro-Hungarian Empire.
1922 - British Broadcasting Company (BBC) founded (later called British 
Broadcasting Corporation).
1929 - Women are considered "Persons" under Canadian law.
1946 - Copland's Symphony 3 premieres.
1954 - Texas Instruments Inc. announces the first transistor radio.
1955 - University of California discovers anti-proton.
1961 - "West Side Story", the film adaptation of the 1957 Broadway musical, 
starring Natalie Wood, is released (Best Picture 1962).
1962 - Dr Watson (US) & Drs Crick & Wilkins (Britain) win Nobel Prize for 
Medicine for work in determining structure of DNA.
1967 - Nobel prize for physics awarded to Hans A Bethe.
1967 - Walt Disney's "Jungle Book" is released.
1968 - Circus Circus opens in Las Vegas. See pic.
1969 - Federal government bans use of cyclamates artificial sweeteners.
1973 - Nobel prize for economy awarded to Wassily Leontief.
1976 - Nobel prize for chemistry awarded to William N Lipscomb Jr.
2012 - Google stock trading is suspended after a premature release of a 
quarterly report indicating a 20% drop in profits and a 9% fall in share 
price.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 19*

1216 - King John of England dies at Newark-on-Trent and is succeeded by his 
nine-year-old son Henry.
1722 - Frenchman C Hopffer patents fire extinguisher.
1812 - Napoleon's forces begin their retreat from Moscow.
1845 - Wagner's "Tannhäuser," premieres in Dresden.
1856 - James Kelly & Jack Smith fight bareknuckle for 6h15m in Melbourne.
1859 - Wilhelm Tempel discovers diffuse nebula around Pleid star Merope.
1872 - World's largest gold nugget (215 kg) found in New South Wales.
1901 - Elgar's "Pomp & Circumstance March," premieres in Liverpool.
1914 - US post office first used an automobile to collect & deliver mail.
1919 - First Distinguished Service Medal awarded to a woman.
1943 - Streptomycin, the first antibiotic remedy for tuberculosis, is 
isolated by researchers at Rutgers University.
1952 - Alain Bombard departs from the Canary Islands on his solitary journey 
across the Atlantic ocean with almost no provisions and only a sextant for 
navigation to test his theory that a shipwrecked person could survive.
1957 - "Damn Yankees" closes at 46th St Theater NYC after 1,022 
performances.
1957 - Maurice "Rocket" Richard, Mont, became 1st NHLer to score 500 goals.
1963 - Beatles record "I Want to Hold Your Hand".
1969 - 20th Formula 1 WDC: Jackie Stewart wins by 26 points.
1971 - Last issue of "Look" magazine is published. See pic.
1975 - "Chorus Line" opens at Shubert Theater NYC for 6137 performances.
1976 - US President Gerald Ford signs first major revision of copyright law 
since 1909.
1977 - Supersonic Concorde jet's first landing in NYC.
1987 - "Anything Goes" opens at Beaumont Theater NYC for 804 performances.
2001 - SIEV-X, an Indonesian fishing boat en-route to Christmas Island, 
carrying over 400 asylum seekers, sank in international waters with the loss 
of 353 people.
2003 - Mother Teresa of Calcutta is beatified by Pope John Paul II.
2005 - Hurricane Wilma becomes the most intense Atlantic hurricane on record 
with a minimum pressure of 882 mb.
2013 - 11 people are killed after a plane crashes in Namur, Belgium.
2014 - A working human intestine is generated in a laboratory from stem 
cells in the United States.


----------



## Vaneyes

*October 20*

Note to gentle readers and contributors. Due to the risk of repeating
myself, this will be my last edition of *On This Day*. It will be one year
tomorrow, since I began as contributor. In the decision to stay on as
"gleaner of history", I must say it's been a pleasurable learning journey. I
hope others can see fit to carry on this tradition started by KenOC.

Farewell,
Your Historymeister.

1097 - 1st Crusaders arrive in Antioch (First Crusade).
1603 - Chinese uprising in Philippines fails after 23,000 killed.
1634 - English King Charles I disbands new "Ship Money" tax.
1714 - Georg Ludwig von Hannover crowned as English King George I.
1740 - Maria Theresa became ruler of Austria, Hungary & Bohemia.
1786 - Harvard University organizes 1st astronomical expedition in US.
1803 - US Senate ratifies Louisiana Purchase.
1813 - German Kingdom of Westphalia abolished.
1817 - First Mississippi "Showboat," leaves Nashville on maiden voyage.
1818 - 49th parallel forms as border between US & Canada.
1818 - US & Britain agree to joint control of Oregon country.
1820 - Spain sells part of Florida to US for $5 million.
1822 - 1st edition of London Sunday Times.
1873 - P T Barnum Hippodrome featuring "Greatest Show on Earth," opens
(NYC).
1877 - Schubert Symphony 2 premieres.
1883 - Bruch's "Kol Nidre," first performed.
1903 - US wins disputed boundary between District of Alaska and Canada.
1910 - First appearance of cork centered baseball in World Series. Much
later, cork would be in illegal bats.
1926 - Hurricane in Cuba, kills 600.
1934 - Richard Strauss completes "Die Schweigsame Frau".
1939 - "All the Things You Are" recorded by Tommy Dorsey Orchestra.
1945 - Supreme Court Justice Geoffrey Lawrence opens the Nuremberg Nazi war
crime trials.
1955 - Harry Belafonte records "Day-O" (Banana Boat Song).
1955 - Publication of "The Return of the King", the 3rd and final volume of
"The Lord of the Rings" by J. R. R. Tolkien by George Allen and Unwin in
London.
1960 - First fully mechanized post office opened, Providence, RI.
1963 - Jim Brown sets NFL single-season rushing record, 1,863 yds.
1964 - Riot at Rolling Stones show in Paris (150 arrested).
1965 - Beatles receive a gold record for "Yesterday".
1971 - West German Chancellor Willy Brandt is awarded Nobel Peace Prize.
1973 - OPEC oil embargo begins.
1973 - QE II opens Sydney Opera House. See pic.
1973 - Nixon fires Watergate accuser Archibald Cox.
1979 - JFK Library dedicated in Boston.
1982 - Nobel prize for economy awarded to George Stigler.
1984 - The Monterey Bay Aquarium opens in Monterey Bay, California.
1986 - Tupolev-134 crashes in Southern Africa.
1987 - 10 die as US Air Force jet crashed into a Ramada Inn near
Indianapolis.
1991 - 6.1-7.1 earthquake in Uttar Kashi, India, about 670 die.
1991 - Formal opening ceremony of International One Mind Zen Center in
Crestone, CO.
1997 - US accuses Microsoft of violating pact forcing IE browser on
computers.


----------



## TxllxT

April 23: 125th birthday of Sergei Prokofiev

http://rbth.com/arts/music/2016/04/23/sergei-prokofiev-the-composer-who-fled-the-ussr-for-the-us-and-back_587181


----------



## Vronsky

April 23: 400th anniversary of Shakespeare's death

http://time.com/4304578/shakespeare-english-langugae-400th-anniversary-death/


----------



## Rogerx

January 7th 2015 was the day of that terrible attack on the magazine: Charlie Hebdo in France.


----------



## Rogerx

*27-01-2020*



Today, world leaders and other dignitaries will remember the liberation of Auschwitz 75 years ago.
That horrible place where all those innocent people are murdered and burned by the nazi's 
*Never to be forgotten.*


----------



## TxllxT

*27 January 1944 End of Leningrad Blockade*


----------



## AeolianStrains

The notorious Skandalkonzert is listed on Wikipedia's front page in honor of its anniversary.


----------

